# Unpopular Opinions Thread.



## lyric

This is pretty self-explanatory. You share opinions of yours that most people don't share or would disagree on. I'll start off. 

I thought the movie Inception was boring. (I actually fell asleep)

I think The Beatles and Coldplay are two of the most overrated bands ever.

I find girls with short hair cuts to be cute (most of the time)

I dislike purses, makeup, and dresses.

I hate the Harry Potter and Twilight series. (books and movies)

I prefer movies from the past over movies from the present.

I find long hair to be VERY sexy on men.

I don't care about most Apple products or any new one that's released.

I love Symphonic Metal. :boogie

I'm Black and I hate Tyler Perry films.

There are many, many more. I'll post em later. 

*Staff Edit: Please be advised that this is not a debate thread. If you disagree with someone's opinion, take it to PM.*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

I don't care for boobs :um


----------



## lyric

HardRock said:


> I don't care for boobs :um


Uhm. :sus

jk.


----------



## Luna Sea

I think the world would be better if all the people killed themselves.


----------



## Buerhle

Love this thread, seriously.
:clap

I wasn't a big fan of inception either.


----------



## lyric

Whir said:


> Love this thread, seriously.
> :clap
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of inception either.


Glad you like it.


----------



## moya

-Socialism is violence with a prettier name
-Capitalism, in its purest form.. not state capitalism or corporatism, is the only humane economic form
-In fact, government itself, whether it's socialist or liberal (old definition of liberal) is an institution of violence and should disappear
-I don't have an opinion on athropogenic climate change. The issue has been politicized SO hard by both sides. I really don't care anymore. But I'm not a meteorologist or geologist either so what I think on the issue is irrelevant anyway. Just because I CAN have an opinion doesn't mean it's worth anything
- With you on the Beatles, they're bore me to ****. Never liked them. I don't think rock music overal became really decent until the late '70s anyway, with a few exceptions before
-All drugs should be legal. Practically and morally
- Justin Bieber hate is worse than Justin Bieber. I've never heard a full JB song, but I can't escape the mindless drones who constantly make fun of him because they have uninteresting personalities
-Defining yourself by your race/gender/sexuality/nationality is pointless. You're your actions, not somebody else's. Pride of your race is claiming other people's accomplishments, who may happen to have a gene or two in common with you, as your own by proxy. And if you consider being born with a vagina or a penis as one of your most important achievements that you should define yourself by, then I'm not gonna think you're an interesting person
-I believe all people should be good to each other and not use violence against others and I detest racism or any form of bigotry. But racists/sexists/etc should be free to express their bigotry for as long as they're not using force against others. If someone wants to put a 'no blacks' sign on their store, let them. It's their store, their rules. And they'll go bankrupt anyway because they'd be killing their own market anyway. I personally wouldn't buy from someone with a sign like that. But I also wouldn't hire the government with guns to force my 'tolerance' on them.

LIBERTARIAN MUCH?

My favorite, though;
-I don't know if objective reality exists and I don't think anyone can find out, us being all humans. But I believe people form groups where everyone looks/walks/talks/likes the same to create a false sense of 'objective reality'. And people who look/walk/talk different from that group are excluded and harassed because they remind the 'group' that nothing they like or believe is objectively true, creating cognitive dissonance and insecurity in them because they're faced with the fact that they have no control over reality

>.>


----------



## Buerhle

I don't think peace is actually possible.

But what do I know.


----------



## Buerhle

Why do we need so many golf courses?

Couldnt all that space be used for something better?


----------



## lyric

Whir said:


> Why do we need so many golf courses?
> 
> Couldnt all that space be used for something better?


Golf is ****ing horrible and that's not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

PETA has the right idea and is technically correct in everything they say. Being vegan and letting all the apes and parrots out of their cages is good. I still eat meat because I'm evil though.


----------



## BobtheBest

I think technology made us more lazy.

College degrees are overrated when determining someone's intelligence.



lyric555 said:


> I'm Black and I hate Tyler Perry films.


Come on...Tyler Perry movies are fun. :boogie


----------



## lyric

MachineSupremacist said:


> PETA has the right idea and is technically correct in everything they say. Being vegan and letting all the apes and parrots out of their cages is good. I still eat meat because I'm evil though.


PETA is highly annoying....imo.


----------



## lyric

BobtheSaint said:


> I think technology made us more lazy.
> 
> College degrees are overrated when determining someone's intelligence.
> 
> Come on...Tyler Perry movies are fun. :boogie


They're also stereotypical and poorly written.


----------



## BobtheBest

lyric555 said:


> *They're also stereotypical* and poorly written.


I understand what you're getting at.

Also, I think most rap is ****ing horrible.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

And no one can call us out on these? Eh doesn't matter
- Nutella is overrated
- Hair that even begins to cover the forehead on a boy makes him unattractive 
- Weed should stay illegal, just because

There are more but I can't think of them.


----------



## moya

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> - Nutella is overrated


Aiiight. Does this place have a blocklist? Cuz I just found someone who's just BEGGING to be put on there!


----------



## BKrakow

I have too many...I don't know where to begin. I'm basically a nihilist, so my view of life as a whole is very unpopular with most people. and I think all drugs should be legal.


----------



## lyric

I think the issue with making pot legal is that people would be showing up to work and school high....nothing would get done. People would be so unproductive.


----------



## successful

-Dark Knight was a below average movie (Minus joker parts).
-I hate Sports, I think people care too much for football.
-Eminem is overrated & shouldn't be mentioned with the greats. (slightly above average rapper w/ a huge white fanbase)
-Don't care for the Beatles either, but I think Coldplay makes great music 
-Microsoft makes horrible ****ing products.

Biggie & Nas >>>>>>> Pac.


----------



## BKrakow

lyric555 said:


> I think the issue with making pot legal is that people would be showing up to work and school high....nothing would get done. People would be so unproductive.


eh, I doubt it. there might be an initial surge of *activity* due to the novelty of it suddenly being legal but that would die down after some time. plus, stuff like that has more to do with the person than the substance. I've been smoking daily for years and still have never had the desire to show up to work high. and some people are actually more productive when they're high...but that's a whole 'nother discussion. :b


----------



## moya

lyric555 said:


> I think the issue with making pot legal is that people would be showing up to work and school high....nothing would get done. People would be so unproductive.


People already are and when drugs were legalized in Portugal, it saw a decrease in drug use.

And if someone is unproductive at work, they'll get fired. It's not like everyone's turning up drunk at work.


----------



## meganmila

I don't think anything is wrong with sex work.

I don't like jewelry. 

I like my old school phone

I'm against the war.

You don't have to have a college degree to be smart. 

I'm not a big fan of drinking/alcohol. 

I'm sure there is more my mind is blank...if I think of more later I will post.


----------



## Luna Sea

lyric555 said:


> I think the issue with making pot legal is that people would be showing up to work and school high....nothing would get done. People would be so unproductive.


No they wouldn't. People would know they'd be fired from their job and suspended from school, same as if they showed up drunk. People in positions of power are just resistant to change.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Traveling is very overrated.


----------



## meganmila

BKrakow said:


> I have too many...I don't know where to begin. I'm basically a nihilist, so my view of life as a whole is very unpopular with most people. and* I think all drugs should be legal*.


I dunno about every drug....Plus I don't think it matters if it's legal or illegal people are still gonna use drugs just gotta be more careful out in public.


----------



## moya

meganmila said:


> I don't think anything is wrong with sex work.
> 
> I like my old school phone
> 
> I'm against the war.
> 
> You don't have to have a college degree to be smart.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of drinking/alcohol.


Agree with alllll of these. I don't care about jewelry either way.

Alcohol is the most boring drug ever, maybe only nicotine is worse but I've never smoked a cig..

MDMA on the other hand... nomnomnomnomnom.


----------



## moya

meganmila said:


> I dunno about every drug....Plus I don't think it matters if it's legal or illegal people are still gonna use drugs just gotta be more careful out in public.


Drugs are something you put in your own body. The government doesn't own your body therefore, they have no right to tell you what you can put into it. To treat you as a criminal because you like putting a certain chemical they don't like (and are ignorant of there) is so tyrannical to me.


----------



## lyric

successful said:


> -Dark Knight was a below average movie (Minus joker parts).
> -I hate Sports, I think people care too much for football.
> -Eminem is overrated & shouldn't be mentioned with the greats. (slightly above average rapper w/ a huge white fanbase)
> -Don't care for the Beatles either, but I think Coldplay makes great music
> -Microsoft makes horrible ****ing products.
> 
> Biggie & Nas >>>>>>> Pac.


Totally agree on Eminem. He gets away with the most vile, cruel lyrics because he's a white boy. And he is not the first talented White rapper...people forget the Beastie Boys I guess.


----------



## lyric

I find alcohol to be the only thing that completely eliminated my social anxiety.


----------



## scarpia

lyric555 said:


> I prefer movies from the past over movies from the present.


 How far in the past? To most people your age a movie from 1980 is old. To me anything before 1950 is old. Most of my favorites and 1940- 1975.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

successful said:


> Biggie & Nas >>>>>>> Pac.


Also, this.


----------



## meganmila

moya said:


> Drugs are something you put in your own body. The government doesn't own your body therefore, they have no right to tell you what you can put into it. To treat you as a criminal because you like putting a certain chemical they don't like (and are ignorant of there) is so tyrannical to me.


I agree with that and agree with the softer drugs and people going to jail for it and mostly about any drug in general cause they are not hurting anyone just themselves. But I don't agree with all drugs being legal...but I gotta think maybe it will put the dealers out of business if they do that.. that would be great lol.


----------



## T-Bone

Being patriotic is idiotic.
I don't find sex that pleasurable.
If you don't like my cigarette smoke, go somewhere else.
Obama was elected because he's black and no other reason.
Non-violent felons should be able to own guns and vote.
Felons shouldn't be kept from working.
Drug tests should be illegal.
I also don't like make-up.
Rap is not music.
Some of the worst music comes from the USA.
The USA should have a one child only law.
Child support is stupid, if you had a baby with someone irresponsible, it's your own damned fault, you shouldn't get any money.
Artificial insemination and fertility drugs should be illegal.
Kim Kardashian is ugly, and so are most of the so called "beautiful" female celebs.
Cats are probably smarter than dogs.
Pepsi is some disgusting stuff.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

successful said:


> -Dark Knight was a below average movie (Minus joker parts).


Yes I don't like most the Batman movies and it annoys me when people say it's the best movie ever and all that junk.


----------



## meganmila

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Traveling is very overrated.


:wtf Why would you not want to see the world? I mean it gets boring just staying here..I like to experience other cultures and food and different lifestyles instead of being bored here.


----------



## lyric

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Being patriotic is idiotic.
> I don't find sex that pleasurable.
> If you don't like my cigarette smoke, go somewhere else.
> Obama was elected because he's black and no other reason.
> Non-violent felons should be able to own guns and vote.
> Felons shouldn't be kept from working.
> Drug tests should be illegal.
> I also don't like make-up.
> *Rap is not music.*
> Some of the worst music comes from the USA.
> The USA should have a one child only law.
> Child support is stupid, if you had a baby with someone irresponsible, it's your own damned fault.
> *Kim Kardashian is is ugly, and so are most of the so called "beautiful" female celebs*.


Agree with those. But you gotta understand the difference between Hip-hop and Rap. Hip-Hop is a respectable genre with a culture. Rap is mindless noise and a tool for making money.

Kim *****dashian is a mannequin. Plastic, dull and utterly plain.


----------



## meganmila

Yeah I like Hip hop more if I listen to that genre...Rap is just noo.


----------



## lyric

meganmila said:


> :wtf Why would you not want to see the world? I mean it gets boring just staying here..I like to experience other cultures and food and different lifestyles instead of being bored here.


Some people are just homebodies by nature. My dad is like that.


----------



## meganmila

^ Yeah..oh well it's not for everyone.


----------



## MsDaisy

Bigger is not better. 
I agree, Nutella is the worst thing I ever tasted. 
Mj should be legal.
Recycling should be mandatory.
and I like the idea of a one child per couple law.


----------



## missingno

Death penalty for zero doubt murders mulitiple witnesses, caught on camera is good enough for me.
One world language English is obviously superior
Drug testing for people on welfare
Politics is a waste of time both sides are useless
Sauce in a meat pie is a waste of time


----------



## T-Bone

missingno said:


> Death penalty for zero doubt murders mulitiple witnesses, caught on camera is good enough for me.
> *One world language English is obviously superior
> Drug testing for people on welfare*
> Politics is a waste of time both sides are useless
> Sauce in a meat pie is a waste of time


English is superior how?

Drug testing for people receiving govt aid is the ONLY time i would support drug testing. Or if somebody kills someone with their car. But even then traces of the drug should be high enough to determine the driver was not capable of driving when the event happened.


----------



## leave me alone

lyric555 said:


> Agree with those. But you gotta understand the difference between Hip-hop and Rap. Hip-Hop is a respectable genre with a culture. Rap is mindless noise and a tool for making money.
> 
> Kim *****dashian is a mannequin. Plastic, dull and utterly plain.


Rap and hip-hop is the same thing, if we're talking about music genre.


----------



## Winds

lyric555 said:


> I think *The Beatles* and Coldplay are two of the most overrated bands ever.


The Zombies were better then The Beatles, and were way ahead of their time. I look at them as the best band of the British Invasion era. Most other mainstream commercial bands didn't start to catch up until the early to mid 70s.

As far as my unpopular opinions:

- I have no problem with Justin Beiber, and don't really fully understand the hatred against him.

- Mila Kunis looks average at best, and I'm always puzzled when she pops up in "cutest girls" threads no matter the site :stu

- I find Adele songs to be very boring and dry, almost barren like.

- DNA paternity testing should be mandatory at birth.

- The Cosbys, Different World, and Frasier are probably 3 of the worst tv shows of all-time that people like.

- Baseball is downright boring and it is time that America as a nation just embrace soccer as our 3rd sport after our football and basketball.

- Stuffing and dressing are both nasty.


----------



## ppl are boring

-I hate most fashion trends. I long for the days (like back in the 40's and 50's) when people dressed classy.

-My favorite type of music is salsa from the 60's, 70's and 80's (not the contemporary ****.)

Ill try to think of more later.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Not sure if all of these are considered unpopular I guess it depends where you are:


Gay Marriage should be legal.
Most drugs should be legal.
In no circumstances should the death penalty be used.
There is no afterlife / No deity exists.
Chuck Norris sucks.
I have nothing against Justin Beiber, I think the main reason he gets so much hate is a combination of jealousy and people being sheep.

Edit:


Money does not buy happiness.
Material things probably won't make you happy and people pay too much money for labels (Iphones/Ipods, branded clothing etc.)
Euthenasia should be legal.
Prostitution should be legal.
Harry Potter Books >>> Harry Potter Movies.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

EastWinds said:


> - The Cosbys, Different World, and Frasier are probably 3 of the worst tv shows of all-time that people like.


Replace Cosbys with Seinfield and I agree with you.


----------



## Ckg2011

Slammed seats and wide bars - Make your bicycle look stupid.

Skinny jeans and short shorts with oversized shirts - On BMX riders make you look dumb. 

Green Day - Is one of the most Punk bands in history.


----------



## meganmila

I like Steve Carroll...it seems people I have talked to don't like him. 

I think Micheal Shannon is cute. 

I don't like the pothead culture.

I don't care about comic book movies..even though I have seen them just cause a favorite person was in it.

I don't think religion is important.

I don't think abortion is wrong.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## tommo1234

Country music is awesome

2pac & eminem are overrated

its football not soccer

justin bieber is a ****ing tosser

1D are are a bunch of moronic, girl grabbing twats

abortion, even at a late stage isn't wrong

Muslim women should be banned from wearing the veil in countries where Muslim isn't the traditional religion

boxers should be worn normally, not up to a man's man tits

criminals should face the consequences of their actions...i.e if they savagely beat someone up, they should get the same treatment

life in prison should mean no parole, and you die in prison


----------



## Monotony

PETA is full of idiots.


----------



## Valentine

- Marijuana should be legal over 18.

- I hate when girls wear yoga pants/leggings and nothing else.

- Rap died with 2pac and Notorious BIG.


----------



## Black And Mild

NWO is real


----------



## ppl are boring

I think tattoos and lots of piercings look stupid.


----------



## Still Waters

I think almost all piercings and tattoos look gross
Will Smith's kids are annoying and untalented
People go overboard with their gadgets
I've never really liked the Beatles
A lot of people that think they can sing or write poetry are pretty horrid at it and people placate them with lies.
People generally like being lied to,I've never understood why this is.


----------



## theintrovertedgirl

-I hate when girls think its cute to make duck faces in all 7,000 of their pictures
-girls shaving their heads
-Magazines that criticize celebrities because they don't act like role models 
-Kanye was right about taylor swift....


----------



## Luka92

I'm not interested in sports at all. I wish religion didn't exist. U2 is the most overrated band in the world. I don't understand why some guys wear earrings. Most, if not all pop punk bands are pathetic excuse for punk music. Kristen Stewart looks average at best. Grunge>>>>Hair metal


----------



## ppl are boring

theintrovertedgirl said:


> -I hate when girls think its cute to make duck faces in all 7,000 of their pictures


Oh i agree with this 100%. I feel that girls who do this are extremely narcicistic.


----------



## The Silent 1

lyric555 said:


> I'm Black and I hate Tyler Perry films.


Agree. He uses the same formula over and over, the writing is terrible, the movies look like they were cheaply made, and while people praise him for portraying blacks in a positive light he actually reinforces some of the worst stereotypes.


successful said:


> Biggie & Nas >>>>>>> Pac.


Agree and I think Nas > Biggie too.



EastWinds said:


> - DNA paternity testing should be mandatory at birth.


Yeah this would get rid of a lot of problems and more importantly it would put Maury Povich out of business.


----------



## Still Waters

A lot of people don't seem to recognize real beauty anymore - most think someone like Cameron Diaz is beautiful,she actually looks very hard and scary.


----------



## strawberryjulius

This thread could get interesting..hmm.


----------



## lonelyjew

The world would be better off if most people weren't allowed to vote.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

-I can't stand ACDC. Really boring, generic sounding music
-The people who whine about celebrities annoy me far more than the celebrities themselves.
-The only good thing about The Dark Knight was Heath Ledger. Everything else was just standard action with a somewhat hard to follow plot.
-I actually like pop and rap music (though it highly depends if the lyrics aren't crap and it can get me excited enough to care)
-Like you, I can't stand Tyler Perry. He's created some of the most bland work out there.
-I like dominos pizza
-I find God of War boring
-Twilight Princess is my least favourite Zelda game

That's all I can think of right now. Great idea for a thread. I've expressed unpopular opinions before on youtube and preceded to have gotten torn to shreads for it. I like to think that I'm a neutral person who is able to explain points very well, but rabid fanboys are incapable of listening.


----------



## Dissonance

I hate the +1,000 threads on this forum, about people who want relationship advice or if they are ugly, about people who make fetish/perverted thread and picture threads about specific body parts, and etc.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Some more stuff I thought of:

-Everyone is beautiful in their own way. Nobody is truly "ugly". Just some people have difficulty accepting that there are different standards of beauty out there.
-I find the idea of not being allowed to hit girls absurd because to say so is like saying hitting a guy for no reason is okay. Nobody should hit anybody unless it is absolutely necessary. I rarely hit people, but unless they are children or very weak physically, I hit anybody when I absolutely have to. I've seen girls hit guys for no reason, and the guy still ends up being the bad guy.


----------



## anomalous

Luka92 said:


> I'm not interested in sports at all. I wish religion didn't exist.


Oh yes.

I'll double down and say I wish mass-marketed spectator sports didn't exist, and that I have a habit of looking down upon anyone who follows them fervently and lets their mood ebb and flow with the outcome of a bunch of meatheads' athletic pursuits. Also, on the rare day I come across someone who agrees with me on this, I find it to be an incredibly huge point over which to bond and I respect them immediately.


----------



## meganmila

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Some more stuff I thought of:
> 
> -Everyone is beautiful in their own way. Nobody is truly "ugly". Just some people have difficulty accepting that there are different standards of beauty out there.
> -*I find the idea of not being allowed to hit girls absurd because to say so is like saying hitting a guy for no reason is okay. Nobody should hit anybody unless it is absolutely necessary. I rarely hit people, but unless they are children or very weak physically, I hit anybody when I absolutely have to. I've seen girls hit guys for no reason, and the guy still ends up being the bad guy*.


Good lord I see these things in movies all the time...omg you upset me let me hit you...really?! I hate when women think it's ok to hit a guy and not be expected to be hit back..."omg you hit me ahhhhhhh!" Well you know you hit me first. How about don't hit anybody in the first place.


----------



## NotAnExit

Bob's burgers is way better than Family Guy.

Tom cruise is hot as hell.

Screw Apple.


----------



## Ape in space

I wish a woman would hit me. Her soft hands against my cheek would soothe my troubles. The pain would cleanse my sorrows.

(I'm not even kidding)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

-And for a Twilight opinion, I the first book was okay, nothing too great, but a decent rainy day fantasy story for girls. I've never read past the first one, but I've heard it seriously goes downhill after that, and reading the plot synopsis, I can see why. The movie version sucked badly.


----------



## Hello22

I can't stand rhianna, the hype she gets, i will never know why. 

I think she's a tool.

Also tupac is (was) the best rapper, even to this day.

Also i can't see why so many people like 'home and away' - it's awful. that also goes for pretty much all soap operas.


----------



## RiversEdge

lyric555 said:


> I think the issue with making pot legal is that people would be showing up to work and school high....nothing would get done. People would be so unproductive.


The only reason I'd support the legalization of weed would be so that these kids
stop smoking the synthetic -- fake weed...spice, posh or whatever you want to call it -- it's so bad. I'd rather none smoke at all, but what can you do.


----------



## scarpia

The only crock bigger than religion is psychiatry.


----------



## T-Bone

Nirvana was horrible. Totally unworthy of being mentioned when talking about 90's grunge rock. Kurt Cobain was an untalented whining idiot. Although i'm not glad he's dead, i'm glad he can no longer make is pathetic teenage angst BS music. 

whew glad i got that off my chest.


----------



## zomgz

I think talking is mostly pointless unless you have something to say.

I don't think math is as bad as people say it is.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

-I can't stand people who are rude about their opinions. That might not be an unpopular opinion coming from me, but generally if you have an opposing opinion, if you can explain it in a rational manor and give me details, I'll accept it, but when you start to antagonize people over it, that's where I get annoyed with people. The dislike comments on youtube are a perfect example of this. 
-I also can't stand a lot of swearing. A little of it is okay, but if I have to listen to the F word every other sentence, I start to get annoyed.
-Fake anger isn't a funny form of comedy and never will be. Only the Angry Video Game Nerd has ever made me laugh, and even then it's because of his jokes, delivery, and facial expressions, not the anger. Everyone else I've seen trying to be a fake angry comedian sucks at it.


----------



## RiversEdge

Still Waters said:


> A lot of people don't seem to recognize real beauty anymore - most think someone like Cameron Diaz is beautiful,she actually looks very hard and scary.


She's aged...a lot. I noticed that too in a recent movie I saw her in.
But her body's still tight -- so no one cares about her face :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

-I think British accents are seriously overrated.


----------



## T-Bone

tea111red said:


> Well, they are the band most people think of when they think of grunge because they really were the pioneers, so I mentioned them. Alice in Chains probably should've had more popularity than Nirvana, but I'm sure if they did then people would be saying the same thing about Layne Staley (or more than they already do).
> 
> Note: I realize you were just posting your own opinion, but I wanted to say the above.


I went straight to the post a comment button before reading any of the more recent posts. I didn't see you mention them right before i did, what a coincidence! I heard that stupid "rape meeee" song coming from my radio.
But yea, i think they're BS, glad they're gone, and you're absolutely right, AIC should have been more popular. But i think all of the grunge bands should have been more popular than Nirvana. People probably know Nirvana wasn't talented anyways, but people always praise a band when a singer blows his junkie brains out.


----------



## Valentine

rweezer36 said:


> Gender: Male
> Dear god, WHY?!


Lol, it's the easy way out, men have no defense against the yoga pants.

That and in my US History class the girl who sat next to me used to do a full 90 degree bend onto her friends desk when they were working together and her butt was always in my face. And she wore yoga pants. :blank Must... not... look...


----------



## successful

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Nirvana was horrible. Totally unworthy of being mentioned when talking about 90's grunge rock. Kurt Cobain was an untalented whining idiot. Although i'm not glad he's dead, i'm glad he can no longer make is pathetic teenage angst BS music.
> 
> whew glad i got that off my chest.


Mind=blown. Thats one of the few rock bands that was really good.
Face a blunt or 2, Then re-listen to "Come as you are", "In Bloom" & "Lithium" :no

I didn't like them at first neither, but they're great.


----------



## Loveless

People who hate people that ahte Justin Bieber and think that people who hate Justin bieber should go die in a hole should realize that the LeBron James haters are much more annoying.

ESPN is actually enertaining.

American Dad is better then Family Guy.

Atheists are pricks and the Religious are fake dicks.

Thats all


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Loveless said:


> American Dad is better then Family Guy.
> 
> Atheists are pricks and the Religious are fake dicks.
> 
> Thats all


Hmm... makes sense.


----------



## Whitney

I think Hip-Hop is worse than rap (though I don't like either)

The world would be a lot better off if there was no religion.

Education in the US is way undervalued and if more emphasis was placed on it, many of this countries problems would improve.

Mental illness should be destigmatized.


----------



## Tentative

Children's TV shows and movies should never be dubbed into the local language. It's dumbing down kids.
I never understood why people would start to smoke cigarettes. I can understand why some people would smoke cigars. But cigarettes, other than peer pressure? No.
I don't get people who think alcohol is ok, but weed isn't.
I dislike going out to eat, not solely for anxiety reasons, but because you can never be sure what happens to your food in the kitchen. Also, it's too expensive.
Scouse is the worst accent. Ever. EVER.


----------



## T-Bone

successful said:


> Mind=blown. *Thats one of the few rock bands that was really good.*
> Face a blunt or 2, Then re-listen to "Come as you are", "In Bloom" & "Lithium" :no
> 
> I didn't like them at first neither, but they're great.


mind=blown :sus


----------



## Grimsey

Pretty much all of my opinions are unpopular. If you mean popular in the widespread sense.


----------



## vianna

i dont know


----------



## Mirror

I despise skittles, slushies, snow cones, jello, raspberries, and swiss cheese.


----------



## Pandemic

^ Heathen!! 

There should be no borders or restrictions on movement. God isn't real and there's actually an evolutionary reason as to why some people believe in god. Capitalism should be abolished and replaced with an egalitarian system (the C word =O).


----------



## ohgodits2014

- People going around claiming to be Libertarians tend to be the biggest pricks of all

- "Call Me Maybe" IS the best song ever SCREW YOU HATERS!


----------



## Xenos

Do I really want to go here? Whatever, I guess I will.

I kind of believe there's no such thing as a bisexual man. Bisexual women, sure. But every guy I've ever met was either very clearly straight, or very clearly gay. I realize there are men in the world who self-identify as bi, but, sorry, I don't really believe them. They might be open-minded, figuring it out, whatever. I definitely think gay men can have a straight sex experience and vice versa. But deep down, in his soul, a man is either straight or gay. I think it's just the way the boys are wired.


----------



## sas111

TristanS said:


> I think the world would be better if all the people killed themselves.


This, this, this, this, this.


----------



## Pandemic

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asexuality
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intersexuality
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_gender
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangender
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transgender
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intersex

Experience doesn't equate to the reality of a situation. Just saying...sexuality is very, very complex.


----------



## Dissonance

I hate people who think the world would be better if we killed ourselves, not knowing that we personally are harming ourselves, the earth will not end because of us, we will be the end of ourselves.


----------



## Xenos

Pandemic said:


> Experience doesn't equate to the reality of a situation. Just saying...sexuality is very, very complex.


I'm aware that it is not, at all, the position of the scientific community. I'm even aware of the recent studies that claim to show that bisexual men absolutely _do_ exist. I can't account for those things. It's not even that I feel all that strongly about it; it's just the most unpopular belief I have that I could think of.

Anyway, creationists can have their opinion, contrary to all scientific evidence, then I think I can have this.


----------



## pita

- Elvis made boring music
- Women look better with short hair, and men look better with long hair
- Speaking of hair, armpit hair is cute
- 99.99999% of books are a waste of time, money, paper, patience and other finite resources


----------



## BobtheBest

Dating advice anywhere on the internet is usually crappy.

It's uncool for people to make fun of others for having religious beliefs, or to make fun of people for not having them.

Yes, karma always happens, one way or another.


----------



## Pandemic

Xenos said:


> I'm aware that it is not, at all, the position of the scientific community. I'm even aware of the recent studies that claim to show that bisexual men absolutely _do_ exist. I can't account for those things. It's not even that I feel all that strongly about it; it's just the most unpopular belief I have that I could think of.
> 
> Anyway, creationists can have their opinion, contrary to all scientific evidence, then I think I can have this.


Sorry, yes you can, was just hoping that the links might be illuminating/ interesting for you. Wasn't supposed to be critical.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Valentine said:


> - I hate when girls wear yoga pants/leggings and nothing else.


:sus i will agree to disagree with you good sir


----------



## Xenos

Pandemic said:


> Sorry, yes you can, was just hoping that the links might be illuminating/ interesting for you. Wasn't supposed to be critical.


Oh, don't worry, I know. (I even know that it's very likely that you're right and I'm wrong.) It's a boneheaded belief. But man, it just feels really really true to me.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

- Lil Wayne sucks at rapping

- So does Eminem, but only after the year 2002 before that he was pretty good

- I don't really have much of a problem with hipsters considering that I don't really know many people that fit the profile for one. The whole thing feels like a witch hunt to me.

-There is a **** load of subliminal racism against minorities in this country and no one ever talks about it

- Americans need to chill, we've fallen behind in almost every category yet we insist on calling ourselves the greatest country in the world. The only thing we're number 1 in anymore is self esteem, we're coming off as a country of smug jackasses

- I'm not a communist or even a socialist but I do agree with a lot of things Karl Marx said

- I'm actually fine with Christians, the problem is I haven't met many real Christians. Real Christians don't persecute gay people or support social Darwinism, or wars in Iraq, or torture. That would be in direct contradictions to the teachings of Jesus Christ. Further more real Christians are not fundamentalists and know that origin story in genesis is not meant to be taken literally. It would be like someone reading Animal Farm by George Orwell and instead of getting that the story was about communism they simply thinks it's a story about farm animals.


----------



## zomgz

Oh here's an unpopular one that I have 

I don't believe in evolution, and I'm a creationist. Let the flaming begin!


----------



## ppl are boring

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Americans need to chill, we've fallen behind in almost every category yet we insist on calling ourselves the greatest country in the world. The only thing we're number 1 in anymore is self esteem, we're coming off as a country of smug jackasses


 :yes



zomgz said:


> I think talking is mostly pointless unless you have something to say.


Agreed. Most people think they're way more interesting than they actually are.


----------



## lyric

I totally agree on the Gay marriage thing.

My issue isn't with Christianity, it's with the false Christians who act out of bigotry.

I don't care about fashion.

I think there should be a written and physical test done before people are allowed to become parents.

I hate frosting on my cake.


----------



## lyric

NotAnExit said:


> Bob's burgers is way better than Family Guy.
> 
> Tom cruise is hot as hell.
> 
> Screw Apple.


LOL. Bob's Burgers is coma inducing.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

I know i'm going to get a lot of hate for this, but I have to agree with Katt Williams


----------



## lyric

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> I know i'm going to get a lot of hate for this, but I have to agree with Katt Williams


Katt is ****ing hilarious.


----------



## komorikun

We would be better off with a world population of less than 1 billion.
People should have to apply for a license in order to reproduce because of overpopulation and because so many people make crappy parents.
A world-wide one child (or 1.5) policy should be employed.

I have no qualms with infanticide.
Meat eating should be banned. It is cruel and unnecessary.
I like big government, such as in Scandinavia.
Drug use should be decriminalized and less harmful drugs should be completely legalized.
Prostitution should be legalized.
Guns should be made illegal.

Men should wear speedos on the beach and not those enormous briefs. 
Men in general should try to show more skin.
Long finger nails even if well manicured are disgusting and unhygienic.
All the frappuccinos at Starbucks are too sweet, which is a shame.
The coffee that many Americans drink at home is way too weak and watered down.
Sushi and udon are gross (and I lived in Japan for 8 years).


----------



## lyric

komorikun said:


> We would be better off with a world population of less than 1 billion.
> People should have to apply for a license in order to reproduce because of overpopulation and because so many people make crappy parents.
> A world-wide one child (or 1.5) policy should be employed.
> 
> I have no qualms with infanticide.
> Meat eating should be banned. It is cruel and unnecessary.
> I like big government, such as in Scandinavia.
> Drug use should be decriminalized and less harmful drugs should be completely legalized.
> Prostitution should be legalized.
> Guns should be made illegal.
> 
> Men should wear speedos on the beach and not those enormous briefs.
> Men in general should try to show more skin.
> *Long finger nails even if well manicured are disgusting and unhygienic.*
> All the frappuccinos at Starbucks are too sweet, which is a shame.
> The coffee that many Americans drink at home is way too weak and watered down.
> Sushi and udon are gross (and I lived in Japan for 8 years).


My long nails are flawless. 

I agree about the prostitution thing. If someone wants to sell their body then they should be allowed to do so. People can sell their internal organs so what's the difference? lol


----------



## RiversEdge

I have a problem with web ads that you have to wait to clear off the page before you can move forward. REALLY ticks me off, I'd never buy a product from them.


----------



## fanatic203

Twilight is awesome. So is Fifty Shades of Grey.

Legalizing marijuana is a terrible idea.

That's all I can think of right now, but I surely have many more.


----------



## T-Bone

continued....

Being vegan is unnatural.
Stereotypes are important and helpful to society.
9/11, JFK's murder, and the moon landing are all conspiracies.
Cell phones are stupid and unnecessary. People who own them get on my nerves.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Clips and mags are not the same, but assault rifle is a real term and the NRA is full of ****.

Elaborate tan lines are sexy.

Taco Bell sucks.


----------



## AussiePea

Nirvana is terrible
U2 is even worse


----------



## Iota

Watching TV is last century.


----------



## lyric

SomebodyWakeME said:


> continued....
> 
> Being vegan is unnatural.
> *Stereotypes are important and helpful to society.*
> 9/11, JFK's murder, and the moon landing are all conspiracies.
> Cell phones are stupid and unnecessary. People who own them get on my nerves.


How so?


----------



## BobtheBest

Tattoos look really awful.


----------



## T-Bone

lyric555 said:


> How so?


They allow people to view characteristics of a certain group and modify their own behavior based on negative actions or imperfections they may see? Well, perhaps that's how they should be used since i'm sorta against the whole idea of conformity and going with the flow.


----------



## lyric

BobtheSaint said:


> Tattoos look really awful.


Ugh, especially the jailhouse ones. If tattoos are done by a talented artist, they can look pretty good depending on the person.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

didnt realize how long this was until i actually posted it.....


capitalism is bad
Karl Marx is an underrated genius
Gucci Mane is a misunderstood genius
weed has the potential to improve lives
Michael Jackson was innocent
Islam and the culture surrounding it is fascinating
Stereotypes of immigrants are wrong and immigrants are generally hardworking, down-to-earth people and are good for the US
Lil Wayne is one of the greatest rappers ever (or at least used to be- he fell off)
Lil Wayne kinda ruined rap music
Jay-Z is not that great
Reading books is not nerdy
Society's idea of "education" is more about sitting still in a chair and being submissive to authority and doing bull**** assignments than it is about learning
Beavis and Butthead is an amazing show
The Boondocks is one of the smartest shows Ive ever seen in my life
Daria is one of the smartest shows Ive ever seen in my life
Monty Python is not that great
Postmodern and Continental philosophy is more insightful than Analytic philosophy
Heidegger is a misunderstood genius
John Lennon was not that great
Pink Floyd is the greatest thing in the history of rock music
Bad girls are sexy
Good girls are sexy
That chicken butt joke is funny
Being rich doesnt make you classy
John Rawls should be president
Vice President should be either Paul Krugman or E-40
Katt Williams is not funny
Society places too much value on science
Society places too much value on math
Philosophy and critical thinking are being gradually destroyed
Society discourages intelligence and creativity


----------



## Luka92

tea111red said:


> I thought this was a popular opinion?
> 
> I like "hair metal" and 80s metal better now, but was big into "grunge" when it first came out. I still like Nirvana, but I don't like to listen to them that often because it sometimes reminds me of desperate people who worship(ped) Kurt Cobain, as if he was a God. I don't feel that way towards any of the other bands known under the "grunge" label and still like them, though.


Yeah, I don't understand why some people think Cobain was a godlike genius. Nirvana is not even my favorite grunge band, and ''Smells like teen spirit'' makes me sick because it's one of the most overplayed songs ever.


----------



## Owl-99

Tattoos on people are not a good look !


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Serious unpopular opinions there!


----------



## ryobi

-The beatles were one of the greatest bands of all time
-Chrisitians are cruel
-Torture is Wrong
-Killing children regardless of their faith is wrong
-Killing civilians is wrong
-Nirvana was a great band and Kurt Cobain was a talented songwriter
-If people on government assistance should be tested for drugs then everyone should be tested for drugs because everyone gets some form of government assistance
-If an 18 year old is mature enough to go to war where they may be killed maimed or psychologically damaged for the rest of their lives then they are mature enough to do everything else an adult can do
-Drugs should be legal
-thought crime is not the same thing as real crime
-Gay marriage is none is my business


----------



## lyric

ryobi said:


> -The beatles were one of the greatest bands of all time
> -Chrisitians are cruel
> -Torture is Wrong
> -Killing children regardless of their faith is wrong
> -Killing civilians is wrong
> -Nirvana was a great band and Kurt Cobain was a talented songwriter
> -If people on government assistance should be tested for drugs then everyone should be tested for drugs because everyone gets some form of government assistance
> -If an 18 year old is mature enough to go to war where they may be killed maimed or psychologically damaged for the rest of their lives then they are mature enough to do everything else an adult can do
> -Drugs should be legal
> -thought crime is not the same thing as real crime
> -Gay marriage is none is my business


Half of those aren't even unpopular lol.


----------



## lyric

Luka92 said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why some people think Cobain was a godlike genius. Nirvana is not even my favorite grunge band, and ''Smells like teen spirit'' makes me sick because it's one of the most overplayed songs ever.


Soundgarden is a lot better...I might be biased though cuz I think Chris Cornell is gorgeous.


----------



## leave me alone

Whitney said:


> *I think Hip-Hop is worse than rap* (though I don't like either)
> 
> The world would be a lot better off if there was no religion.
> 
> Education in the US is way undervalued and if more emphasis was placed on it, many of this countries problems would improve.
> 
> Mental illness should be destigmatized.


Don't want to repeat myself, but there is no such a thing. Hip-hop is a subculture, rap is one of its elements.


----------



## Camelleone

-There are people that easily getting along with others, there are people that only get along with some other, there are also some people that can't get along with most of the people (this is me).
-Silence is not really gold 
-Oldies song is more romantic than new songs
-Not every woman who's married should give a birth, I myself prefer to adopt


----------



## arnie

RiversEdge said:


> I have a problem with web ads that you have to wait to clear off the page before you can move forward. REALLY ticks me off, I'd never buy a product from them.


Install adblock plus.

I don't see any ads anywhere anymore.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

I hate rap music.
I love symphonic and power metal.
I enjoy school.
I detest playing almost any team sport.
I enjoy reading Shakespeare. 
I didn't really like the Hunger Games or the last few Harry Potter books/movies.
I hate the sun. (I know we need it to live and all, but it makes me sick and gives me headaches).


----------



## missingno

arnie said:


> Install adblock plus.
> 
> I don't see any ads anywhere anymore.


Awesome was sick of ads on sites. I do most my browsing on incognito mode and it didn't work until I enabled in extensions. Wonder if it will stop livejasmin popups


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Good to get this out.

-Babies: grossness>cuteness (by a long way!).
-Refugees should not be locked up!
-Religion in schools is WRONG.
-Chart-toppers are to real music what elephant paintings are to da Vinci's art.
-The space race, moon landing etc are an embarrassment, not acheivement, of mankind.
-The 'War on Terror' has become more of an atrocity that the 9/11 attack used to justify it.


:hide Abuse, come at me!


----------



## BKrakow

cats > dogs SO ****ING MUCH


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

RiversEdge said:


> I have a problem with web ads that you have to wait to clear off the page before you can move forward. REALLY ticks me off, I'd never buy a product from them.


:x Ones with sound really give me the irrits too.


----------



## RiversEdge

arnie said:


> Install adblock plus.
> 
> I don't see any ads anywhere anymore.


ok cool -- thanks!



Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> :x Ones with sound really give me the irrits too.


Oh, I KNOW :wife


----------



## lyric

leave me alone said:


> Don't want to repeat myself, but there is no such a thing. Hip-hop is a subculture, rap is one of its elements.


That's actually pretty subjective....


----------



## Ventura

NotAnExit said:


> Bob's burgers is way better than Family Guy.
> 
> Tom cruise is hot as hell.
> 
> Screw Apple.


Agreed with all above.

And Jay and silent Bob are great roll models! <3


----------



## Whitney

BobbyByThePound said:


> didnt realize how long this was
> Bad girls are sexy
> Good girls are sexy


I'm going to take this to mean you think girls are sexy. Haha. Unless, in-between girls are not sexy?


----------



## leave me alone

lyric555 said:


> That's actually pretty subjective....


I don't know, I guess people have their own definiton of everything these days, you can hardly know what people mean by "i like hip-hop, but rap is garbage". It doesn't make sense to me. Many oldschool MCs rap about the difference, even the famous KRS One verse "rap is something you do, hip-hop is something you live". 
Well anyway, thats my unpopular opinion, according to this thread. :b


----------



## Whitney

arnie said:


> Install adblock plus.
> 
> I don't see any ads anywhere anymore.


This.

Plus, websites should not have sound or video that automatically starts when you go to the page. Adblock is amazing but doesn't stop this.


----------



## lyric

leave me alone said:


> I don't know, I guess people have their own definiton of everything these days, you can hardly know what people mean by "i like hip-hop, but rap is garbage". It doesn't make sense to me. Many oldschool MCs rap about the difference, even the famous KRS One verse "rap is something you do, hip-hop is something you live".
> Well anyway, thats my unpopular opinion, according to this thread. :b


Well, true Hip-Hop artists are only heard on underground circuits, minus the occasional commercial exception like Kanye West. The radio typically plays the same useless dumbed down rap artist like Lil Wayne, Flo Rida, Drake, etc. I guess it's fair to say that rap is a subgenre of Hip-Hop. That's my opinion anyway. I just think there's a difference between artists like Talib Kweli and Soulja Boy lol.


----------



## moya

To differentiate between 'hip-hop artists' and 'rap artists' just comes across as rather elitist to me and 'original hip-hop', from the '70s, was simple studio based dance music with simple lyrics that were rapped and were about dancing and having fun (well sorta, originally music was just sample based where MCs were more like... drum & bass or dubstep MCs are today). So an argument could be made that Souljah Boy is closer to 'true hip-hop' than something like Kweli or Binary Star. >.>

Words like "true" or "real" don't mean jack to me anyway. It's all music. Calling something "real .." implies that it's done the way it's _supposed_ to be made.. but there are no rules in music. So it's a pretty limiting concept. And Soulja Boy and Kweli are both kinda lame to me (well, Kweli passed his prime like 10 years ago).

I'd rather listen to something like Dälek or Death Grips than most other hip-hop from these days. It's such a... nostalgic, regressive, formulaic music style, ugh. I'll put on some Louis Logic or King Tee when I'm in the mood. But I'm mostly done with a music style where sounding like 1995 is considered a compliment. No surprise that Dälek and Death Grips mostly have fans in like.. the electronic music or rock scenes.


----------



## lyric

moya said:


> To differentiate between 'hip-hop artists' and 'rap artists' just comes across as rather elitist to me and 'original hip-hop', from the '70s, was simple studio based dance music with simple lyrics that were rapped and were about dancing and having fun (well sorta, originally music was just sample based where MCs were more like... drum & bass or dubstep MCs are today). *So an argument could be made that Souljah Boy is closer to 'true hip-hop' than something like Kweli or Binary Star.* >.>
> 
> Words like "true" or "real" don't mean jack to me anyway. It's all music. Calling something "real .." implies that it's done the way it's _supposed_ to be made.. but there are no rules in music. So it's a pretty limiting concept. And Soulja Boy and Kweli are both kinda lame to me (well, Kweli passed his prime like 10 years ago).
> 
> I'd rather listen to something like Dälek or Death Grips than most other hip-hop from these days. It's such a... nostalgic, regressive, formulaic music style, ugh. I'll put on some Louis Logic or King Tee when I'm in the mood. But I'm mostly done with a music style where sounding like 1995 is considered a compliment. No surprise that Dälek and Death Grips mostly have fans in like.. the electronic music or rock scenes.


I stopped reading there.


----------



## moya

lyric555 said:


> I stopped reading there.


Prove me wrong >.>


----------



## lyric

moya said:


> Prove me wrong >.>


----------



## ApathyDivine

-I don't care about sports. I find it so annoying when people constantly talk about them


----------



## moya

lyric555 said:


>


I already responded to that after the part you suppsedly stopped readin'. >.>


----------



## Iota

I don't find kittens cute.


----------



## matmad94

-How can you NOT believe in evolution
-atheists can be as ignorant as fundamentalists
-Sexuality is not black and white
-People should be able to wear what they like as long as you don't completely cover your face
-I care more about a persons face than how big their boobs are/how muscular they are
-Regardless of if climate change is real or not, I think it's just common sense to be environmentally friendly and efficient
-To many people sue anything they can to get money without having a genuine reason.
-Governments in developed nations have just as many problems as poorer nations, they just have the money to sweep them under the carpet


----------



## strawberryjulius

Iota said:


> I don't find kittens cute.


WHATWHAT RAAAAAAAAAGE

:b


----------



## Ckg2011

- BMX is not a crime.
- Severe weather is fun to watch. 
- Sharks have alot more to fear from us, than we do of them.


----------



## lyric

Ckg2011 said:


> - BMX is not a crime.
> *- Severe weather is fun to watch. *
> - Sharks have alot more to fear from us, than we do of them.


I love thunderstorms and I have a fascination with tornadoes. Don't wanna be caught in one though.


----------



## Ckg2011

lyric555 said:


> I love thunderstorms and I have a fascination with tornadoes. Don't wanna be caught in one though.


I have been in like 3 or 4 hurricanes, slept through one in a shady hotel room.


----------



## tennislover84

This is an interesting thread for a social anxiety forum. :b I think anxious people spend more of their time unnecessarily worrying that people will think badly of them. So telling everyone your opinions that might be unpopular is different, lol.

Well...

-I think dropping the atomic bomb on Japan in WWII constitutes a war crime.
-Some country music is really good.
-Football (soccer) is boring. And I don't understand why it's deemed so important in Britain, that it gets its own part of the TV news, and a whole section of the Sunday newspapers devoted to it.
-Gordon Brown, on balance, wasn't a bad Prime Minister.

That's all I can think of right now. I was sure I had more unpopular opinions than that!


----------



## rgrwng

i imagine shemales being very fun people to be around.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Canada shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Ckg2011

- I hate fireworks on the 4th of July. ( An any other day of the year )


----------



## windchimes

I totally agree with RON PAUL and think he is our way out of this mess that BOTH parties created.
People should be able to live as they want too, as long as they harm no one in doing so.
I dont recycle cause I dont believe in global warming, to me its just an excuse used against us.
I believe that aliens exist and that they are among us maybe.
Religion was made up to keep us in control and it worked like a charm, starting wars and giving certain people control over us...however that is now not working so well, hmmm.
Most people have an agenda for doing good and only do for their own reasons that usualy benefit them
I believe that people should be paid for their work and should not be guilted into being an volunteer unless that is WHAT they truly want to do, but I seriously doubt most dont have an agenda for what they do.
I dont trust most people, and I dont feel I should either, I believe people should EARN their trust first, no one should be given a free card of trust till they earn that with me or anyone, cause that is what con artists rely on and it works very well for them.
I dont really care if i have one real life friend besides my hubby, i am happier that way.
I could go on, but I am sure I am already hated by now and probably should just shut up now! LOL!~


----------



## successful

rgrwng said:


> i imagine shemales being very fun people to be around.


----------



## lyric

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Canada shouldn't be taken seriously.


Not unpopular.


----------



## Monotony

Iota said:


> I don't find kittens cute.


:shock












FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Canada shouldn't be taken seriously.


What do you think we've been doing for the last 60 years?


----------



## RiversEdge

leave me alone said:


> I don't know, I guess people have their own definiton of everything these days, you can hardly know what people mean by "i like hip-hop, but rap is garbage". It doesn't make sense to me. Many oldschool MCs rap about the difference, even the famous KRS One verse "rap is something you do, hip-hop is something you live".
> Well anyway, thats my unpopular opinion, according to this thread. :b


ohhh snap, broke out some KRS one....impressive :yes


----------



## Whitney

matmad94 said:


> -atheists are as ignorant as fundamentalists


Hey now, not all of us!


----------



## sas111

- The human race would be close to extinct if the roles were reversed & men were the ones to become pregnant.
- Tatoos only look sexy on Angelina Jolie


----------



## Camelleone

rgrwng said:


> i imagine shemales being very fun people to be around.


agree. I imagine they must be very confident, not judgmental, and gave good sense in fashion.


----------



## Bianca12

-people that brag about doing drugs are annoying
-masturbation/sex is overrated
-the beach is the worst place ever
-math is fun


----------



## Dissonance

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't even feel comfortable telling mine because they are the kind of views that I'll get death/rape threats for. I only just recently read someone say "Can we just kill them all?" in reference to me and some other women and it was quite chilling.


You honestly believe people care enough to kill or rape over posts you make?


----------



## lyric

Bianca12 said:


> -people that brag about doing drugs are annoying
> -masturbation/sex is overrated
> -the beach is the worst place ever
> -math is fun


I think sex is probably overrated and I've never even had it. :no


----------



## lyric

tennislover84 said:


> This is an interesting thread for a social anxiety forum. :b I think anxious people spend more of their time unnecessarily worrying that people will think badly of them. So telling everyone your opinions that might be unpopular is different, lol.
> 
> Well...
> 
> -I think dropping the atomic bomb on Japan in WWII constitutes a war crime.
> -Some country music is really good.
> -Football (soccer) is boring. And I don't understand why it's deemed so important in Britain, that it gets its own part of the TV news, and a whole section of the Sunday newspapers devoted to it.
> -Gordon Brown, on balance, wasn't a bad Prime Minister.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now. I was sure I had more unpopular opinions than that!


Everyone is equal in this thread. Plus some of these opinions offer up some interesting debate. Everything doesn't have to be so serious all the time, ya know?


----------



## Ape in space

- I don't think humans are superior to other animals
- The idea of an old lady falling into a garbage can is funny to me


----------



## Bianca12

lyric555 said:


> I think sex is probably overrated and I've never even had it. :no


 I've never had it either. I just think that a lot of people make such a big deal out of it.


----------



## sas111

Ape in space said:


> -* I don't think humans are superior to other animals*
> - The idea of an old lady falling into a garbage can is funny to me


Highly agree with this.


----------



## Whitney

I think that Obama has done some great stuff (like his healthcare bill) and the only reason he hasn't done more is because the republicans block his every move. The republicans are more concerned with bringing him down than doing anything positive for this country.


----------



## Valentine

I think therapists are full of ****. How does that make me feel? Well if I bloody knew I wouldn't be here...


----------



## Owl-99

I say kill all Republicans.


----------



## komorikun

Iota said:


> I don't find kittens cute.


I think they are cute but not nearly as cute as adult cats. I prefer pleasantly plump, mature cats.

Most dogs I find kind of ugly and smelly. I only find the toy breeds cute. Such as pomeranians or pugs.


----------



## pita

I thought of another one today:

I don't give a crap about GMO food. Go ahead--add weird genes. I really don't care.


----------



## lyric

I think those PETA fanatics should go live in the wild with the animals they love so much.

Twitter is a complete waste of time.

Loud people are not the most intriguing to me.

I hate chip-ahoy cookies.

Girls in boxers are sexy.

Androgynous girls are sexy.

I don't think racism is always a choice, sometimes people are victims of their environment.

I prefer the PSP over any DS system.

I dislike frosting on my cake.

Women can be just as shallow as men sometimes.

I think Leonardo Dicaprio has lost his looks.

I don't think being famous is the ideal life.


----------



## sas111

By no means is one intelligent merely by passing a few tests & getting high grades. Intelligence cannot ever be confused with education. Education that is tought in schools & wheather or not you pass a test is a TRICK OF THE MEMORY or how you were raised. That is not true intelligence.


----------



## momentsunset

I hate fast food. The image of a hamburger or greasy pizza makes me want to puke.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lyric555 said:


> I hate chip-ahoy cookies.


Why? Those things taste AWESOME


----------



## Whitney

I think that people who say education isn't important or that all that is important is getting the degree (not actually learning anything) are usually not very intelligent. Intelligent people understand the value of learning.


----------



## lyric

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why? Those things taste AWESOME


They're dry as hell. I prefer freshly baked cookies from the oven.


----------



## lyric

Whitney said:


> I think that people who say education isn't important or that all that is important is getting the degree (not actually learning anything) are usually not very intelligent. Intelligent people understand the value of learning.


Interesting opinion....


----------



## Whitney

lyric555 said:


> They're dry as hell. I prefer freshly baked cookies from the oven.


I only like them dunked in milk. Fixes the dry problem.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lyric555 said:


> They're dry as hell. I prefer freshly baked cookies from the oven.


Well you know... you can dip them in milk....


----------



## lyric

Don't like them either way.


----------



## lyric

Oreos are s h it.


----------



## BobtheBest

Vanilllabb said:


> By no means is one intelligent merely by passing a few tests & getting high grades. Intelligence cannot ever be confused with education. Education that is tought in schools & wheather or not you pass a test is a TRICK OF THE MEMORY or how you were raised. That is not true intelligence.


Yep. Some intelligent people just don't do well in that kind of environment.



Whitney said:


> I think that people who say education isn't important or that all that is important is getting the degree (not actually learning anything) are usually not very intelligent. Intelligent people understand the value of learning.


Education is important, but not everything can be learned in school, such as plain old common sense.


----------



## BobtheBest

Dogs are horrifically scary creatures. :afr


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

rweezer36 said:


> Chips a hoy are okay in my book. Oreos, on the other hand, are vastly overrated. A glunk of frosting on every cookie gets gross quick.


It isn't the frosting that gets to me, it's the cookie part. There's just something about it that makes my teeth feel weird just thinking about it. I still like them a lot though, goes great with milk.


----------



## komorikun

Oreos go better with coffee. I like it that they are vegan.


----------



## Owl-99

Just gotta love vegans.


----------



## Whitney

komorikun said:


> Most dogs I find kind of ugly and smelly. I only find the toy breeds cute. Such as pomeranians or pugs.


Ugh those are the ugliest ones. Give me a dog with floppy ears and a long nose any day. Hate the smooshed in face.


----------



## flykiwi

I don't really think video games are
all that awesome... >_>

I don't usually listen to the lyrics in
a song.. Just the music.

Patriotism is stupid. 
And I hate America.

Technology has gone way too far.

I'm a huge Harry Potter fan but
won't watch the movies.
they made everyone so wrong.

Bikinis look stupid

Fake nails are hideous.

Arched eyebrows make
you look like your constantly angry. 
Its not sexy ladies.

Ear gauges are gross


----------



## komorikun

Whitney said:


> Ugh those are the ugliest ones. Give me a dog with floppy ears and a long nose any day. Hate the smooshed in face.


They are cute but I wouldn't want a dog with a smooshed in face either. They have problems breathing and get overheated easily. And they snore and snort a lot. My sister has a Japanese-chin and it pants even when it's not even moving. Think cause the summer weather in NY is too much for it.

Pomeranians don't have smooshed in faces though. They're just small. The long snout of most dogs I just don't find cute unless they are very small, like pomeranians or wiener dogs.


----------



## lyric

flykiwi said:


> I don't really think video games are
> all that awesome... >_>
> 
> *I don't usually listen to the lyrics in
> a song.. Just the music.*
> 
> Patriotism is stupid.
> And I hate America.
> 
> Technology has gone way too far.
> 
> People don't need to have firearms.
> 
> I'm a huge Harry Potter fan but
> won't watch the movies.
> they made everyone so wrong.
> only one they got right was Hagrid
> 
> Bikinis look stupid
> 
> Fake nails are hideous.
> 
> Arched eyebrows make
> you look like your constantly angry.
> Its not hot ladies.
> 
> Ear lobe gauges are gross
> 
> :]


You're not alone there. I'll only listen to the lyrics if its an artist I admire for their songwriting.


----------



## Whitney

komorikun said:


> They are cute but I wouldn't want a dog with a smooshed in face either. They have problems breathing and get overheated easily. And they snore and snort a lot. My sister has a Japanese-chin and it pants even when it's not even moving. Think cause the summer weather in NY is too much for it.
> 
> Pomeranians don't have smooshed in faces though. They're just small. The long snout of most dogs I just don't find cute unless they are very small, like pomeranians or wiener dogs.


I have two wiener dogs


----------



## lyric

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> -Hated Trainspotting so much
> -MST3K isn't that funny.
> -Velvet Underground and Sonic Youth suck.
> -Rihanna isn't that pretty or talented.
> -The loco taco from taco bell was a huge letdown.
> -Glee is a horrible show.
> -Prince of Persia: Warrior Within was a good game
> -*Terry Richardson is overhyped*
> -Leo DiCaprio isn't as great an actor as everyone seems to think.
> -


He's also a disgusting perv.


----------



## scooby

I don't hate Justin Beiber or Nicki Minaj


----------



## booored

i hated the dark knight


----------



## Resonance

It is my (probably unpopular (but correct)) opinion that most of the "unpopular opinions" in this thread are, in fact, massively popular and widespread beliefs. Such as "technology makes us lazy", "videogames are bad", "weed should be legal", "weed shouldn't be legal" and other things which constantly feature in newspaper opinion pieces.

It is, however, fascinating, how people tend to develop this view of their own opnions (however widespread they may be) as being unpopular, or even oppressed. For great examples of this phenomena, see anyone on the political right.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Resonance said:


> It is my (probably unpopular (but correct)) opinion that most of the "unpopular opinions" in this thread are, in fact, massively popular and widespread beliefs. Such as "technology makes us lazy", "videogames are bad", "weed should be legal", "weed shouldn't be legal" and other things which constantly feature in newspaper opinion pieces.
> 
> It is, however, fascinating, how people tend to develop this view of their own opnions (however widespread they may be) as being unpopular, or even oppressed. For great examples of this phenomena, see anyone on the political right.


I didn't realize opinions could be correct.


----------



## CleverUsername

All drugs should be legal but regulated. Prostitution should be legal but regulated. Soldiers and military men are not heroes. A democratic republic is not the best form of government. Government should have more control over raising children; parents have too much power over children. Nationalism is as primitive as religion.


----------



## Resonance

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I didn't realize opinions could be correct.


Of course they can.

For example it is my opinion the earth is round. It is.

Some people, however, are of the opinion that it is flat. They are incorrect.


----------



## moya

Resonance said:


> Of course they can.
> 
> For example it is my opinion the earth is round. It is.
> 
> Some people, however, are of the opinion that it is flat. They are incorrect.


That's not an opinion, a spherical Earth is a fact.


----------



## Famous

lyric555 said:


> This is pretty self-explanatory. You share opinions of yours that most people don't share or would disagree on. I'll start off.


The product and function of hollywood is unauditable


----------



## Resonance

moya said:


> That's not an opinion, a spherical Earth is a fact.


Mmm I love the smell of thread derailment in the mid afternoon, but since you _are_ feeding me:

It is your opinion that it is a fact. The Flat Earth society disagrees. You would call them wrong. They would call you wrong. You have opposing views on the subject. That is, opposing _opinions_.

We can only _interpret_ reality in a subjective fashion, through fallible sensory apparatus and mental processes, as such any one person's vision of reality par se is their opinion.

You cannot have separate spheres of reality where every belief in one sphere is fact (The earth is round, the sky is blue, elephants can't fly, Resonance is sexy) and a second sphere of reality in which ever fact is opinion (The Republican Party is evil, Inception sucked, Abortion is wrong).

At first this seems plausible enough, but we run into problems when we come to ideas such as, say, the existence of God or the truth value of evolution. There are some who absolutely believe that God exists...is that an opinion because it is 'factually' wrong? Or is it fact because it is 'factually' right? Who adjudicates on such matters? The individual, naturally Hence their final decision on the truth value of anything is, ultimately, subjective opinion.



strawberryjulius said:


> I agree with you, Resonance.


Are you trying to undermine me or something!? Hmmm, I'm watching you very, _very_ closely :sus


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

So.... there are no such things as facts?


----------



## Resonance

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So.... there are no such things as facts?


Well functionally yes, there are facts. The noun fact has a meaning attached to it.

However what things go under this 'fact' classification is a matter of opinion.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Resonance said:


> Well functionally yes, there are facts. The noun fact has a meaning attached to it.
> 
> However what things go under this 'fact' classification is a matter of opinion.


I say, that is quite the unpopular opinion.


----------



## Ckg2011

CleverUsername said:


> All drugs should be legal but regulated. Prostitution should be legal but regulated. Soldiers and military men are not heroes. A democratic republic is not the best form of government. Government should have more control over raising children; parents have too much power over children. Nationalism is as primitive as religion.


 Cenk Uygur?


----------



## Ckg2011

- Working hard sucks.


----------



## Dissonance

Justice is blind, it's so blind it can't do anything right. Yet it's blind enough to give a minority a higher penalty then a white man.


----------



## Still Waters

The racism card is used too often.
Rihanna is gross,a poor role model and ridiculously over-hyped.
The previous sentence applies to Madonna as well.


----------



## Droidsteel

CleverUsername said:


> All drugs should be legal but regulated. Prostitution should be legal but regulated. Soldiers and military men are not heroes. A democratic republic is not the best form of government. Government should have more control over raising children; *parents have too much power over children. Nationalism is as primitive as religion.*


I agree with all of that, apart form the last part because Im religious :b (so feel free to get reeeeeally angry at me) Especially the military men not being heroes part, especially if they are on the offensive.

Also, prostitution is legal in the UK. Cool eh?


----------



## T-Bone

continued...

I don't feel sorry for soldiers who die in pointless wars, or their families.
Babies are ugly as hell. When they cry i want to punch them.
It should be legal to kill your neighbors dog if it barks too loud constantly.
The United States has some of the dumbest citizens of any country.
1 lunatic 1 ice pick wasn't at all disturbing.
The most attractive part of a womans body besides her face, are her feet (if they're not ugly feet)
People who watch Nascar are very simple minded.
Rebel flags are stupid. There is no confederacy anymore, you weren't even part of it anyways.
I'd rather look at a picture of a car, than a picture of a half naked **** laying on top of a car.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Still Waters said:


> Rihanna is gross,a poor role model and ridiculously over-hyped.


Which reminds me, I don't think Rihanna is nearly as hot as most people think she is.


----------



## Dissonance

Games are becoming more violent and less about fun and more about being more "pro", I remember the more fun days of platformers like super mario 64, or having a great time with wind waker. Now it's more about the graphics and less about art styles that jump out at you. Now I remember the first time playing sonic the hedgehog, zombies ate my neighbors, smash brothers and how fun they were and now we have kids being born into call of duty and saying profanity everywhere on online games and THESE M RATED GAMES ARE SOLD AT TOYS R' US, and parents buy it for their kids not knowing any better. Now even feminists are whining about how woman in games portrayed despite plenty of games having females, but lol they sure can't be bothered at looking at games like final fantasy, zombies ate my neighbors, Metal Slug, and resident evil 2/code veronica or metroids because they are too busy whining about Lara croft's breast size or Bayonetta's hair moves. Yet I have no problem playing males or female characters in games.

the fun is gone, and my dreams with it.

Thank you Shooting games fan base you robbed my childhood.

P.S. there's a crap load of shooting games now and days and not many platformers.


----------



## icemocha3

Still Waters said:


> The racism card is used too often.
> Rihanna is gross,a poor role model and ridiculously over-hyped.
> The previous sentence applies to Madonna as well.


:yes so sick of rihanna. I actually liked her a lot when she first came out but she looked more innocent back then.


----------



## Ape in space

I thought I was alone in my Rihanna-hate. The reason I don't like her is because her music sucks yet everywhere I go her terrible music gets thrust on me. I also hate Usher, but I don't seem to hear about him these days so maybe he took my advice to get lost.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Which reminds me, I don't think Rihanna is nearly as hot as most people think she is.


+1

I've never found her attractive at all tbh


----------



## BobtheBest

Prostitution should still be illegal.
Some of Rihanna's music is okay to me, but I still think she is a jerk.
Living in a staunchly Republican state sucks.


----------



## Boring Loser

Most celebrities that are considered "most beautiful" I don't see what is so great about them.

Most women with blonde hair look exactly alike.

A lot of people have jobs where they get paid just to be stupid.

More money and a better paying job doesn't make you a better or smarter person than anyone else.

I don't like clothes. At all. I dislike the whole idea of clothes. I guess it makes sense to keep yourself warm in the colder climates though. 

I believe in reincarnation.

I also believe in ghosts.

Hair is overrated. 

Food should be something to be enjoyed, not just something bland and flavorless and easy. Unless you're in some health situation where you pretty much can't eat. 

I like the mullet haircut on some people.

Dark grey is an ugly color for siding on a house.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

People in the arts seriously need to shut the **** up and just enjoy their damn entertainment instead of trying to find the artistic integrity in every single thing imaginable. 

In my theatre program, they forced us to watch, in my opinion, a poorly written play, and I say it's poorly written because the author decided to write the scenes out of order for no reason, just to confuse us. There was absolutely no point to it and made it a pain to watch.

Most of us in my class said we didn't like it, so our professor just *****ed at us and said we didn't understand it, that it was deliberate and we have to accept it. Sorry, I could deliberately go to a playground and punch a child in the face. Doesn't make it good or "artistic". 

Then again, this professor said she's watched plays of water dripping from a ceiling. Wow, what an engaging artistic masterpiece. I guess I should make a play about some woman screaming her lungs out for no reason for two hours so I could become an artist too.


----------



## Dissonance

CrimsonTrigger said:


> People in the arts seriously need to shut the **** up and just enjoy their damn entertainment instead of trying to find the artistic integrity in every single thing imaginable.
> 
> In my theatre program, they forced us to watch, in my opinion, a poorly written play, and I say it's poorly written because the author decided to write the scenes out of order for no reason, just to confuse us. There was absolutely no point to it and made it a pain to watch.
> 
> Most of us in my class said we didn't like it, so our professor just *****ed at us and said we didn't understand it, that it was deliberate and we have to accept it. Sorry, I could deliberately go to a playground and punch a child in the face. Doesn't make it good or "artistic".
> 
> Then again, this professor said she's watched plays of water dripping from a ceiling. Wow, what an engaging artistic masterpiece. I guess I should make a play about some woman screaming her lungs out for no reason for two hours so I could become an artist too.


It's been done:


----------



## lyric

weird woman said:


> Most celebrities that are considered "most beautiful" I don't see what is so great about them.
> 
> *Most women with blonde hair look exactly alike.*
> 
> A lot of people have jobs where they get paid just to be stupid.
> 
> More money and a better paying job doesn't make you a better or smarter person than anyone else.
> 
> I don't like clothes. At all. I dislike the whole idea of clothes. I guess it makes sense to keep yourself warm in the colder climates though.
> 
> I believe in reincarnation.
> 
> I also believe in ghosts.
> 
> Hair is overrated.
> 
> Food should be something to be enjoyed, not just something bland and flavorless and easy. Unless you're in some health situation where you pretty much can't eat.
> 
> I like the mullet haircut on some people.
> 
> Dark grey is an ugly color for siding on a house.


Totally agree. Blonds are overrated.


----------



## rapidfox1

-America's two party system needs to be abolished
-I hate how our society is obsessed with celeberties
-I hate how the society is shoving the Hunger Games down our throats(It's a great a book but there's no need to do that)
-I hate how society dispises loneliness and virginity
-Israel is a an apartheid regime, and the Israeli West Bank Barrier sucks and it's similar to the Berlin Wall


----------



## BeaT

Eugenics is a good idea.


----------



## Freiheit

-98% of women that are famous for being "beautiful" are only that way because of plastic surgery.
-Drugs should be legal
-Gay marriage should be legal
-Abortion should always be an option
-Most of popular radio music is terrible
-The US government should not financially support lazy, irresponsible people because this is a slap in the face for those who actually work hard each day to make a living


----------



## coeur_brise

I don't think burgers alone or a burger full of bacon alone will directly lead to a premature death from cardiac arrest. Or that necessarily high-fat foods will directly lead to a heart attack. So labeling a burger as heart attack maker is unnecessary.

Religious people are okay with me. A lot of people, (meaning the entire internet) will disagree with me but I don't think religion is all that bad. Religion has its blemishes and ugly periods, but the concept itself (spirituality) is well-intended and not intended to mislead or imprison people even though it has done just that. It's rather an extension of spirituality which is what religion has attempted to standardize and put into power institutions (and some people hate power structures).

Taylor Swift is pretty but she's also kind of ugly in a certain way. I don't know why.
Twinkies are the grossest snack cake around.
That's about it.


----------



## sas111

Besides good health, the only ambition people should be following is the path to spiritual prosperity. With any other ambition, lies an empty, dead person..since the moment you become ambitious you're already dead inside. That's why I feel so sorry for the famous, I believe it's too late for them. What matters when you actually achieve this goal?


----------



## Aphexfan

I hated pulp fiction :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Lady Gaga, Avril Lavigne, and Katy Perry are actually very talented musicians.


----------



## Durzo

That sex is overrated, I guess would be considered unpopular by some?


----------



## sas111

Nothing is wrong with being lazy & doing absalutely nothing with no entertainment. 

Elderly are cuter than babies.

Most peoples life are not worth living, unless they break away from patterns & traditions.

The government doesn't care about any of us. It's all about power & control, nothing more.


----------



## ppl are boring

Vanilllabb said:


> .
> Elderly are cuter than babies.


That's a good one, i agree.


----------



## T-Bone

WintersTale said:


> Lady Gaga, Avril Lavigne, and Katy Perry are actually very talented musicians.


say what?! wow.

do you remember "HEY HEY I WANNA BE YA GIRLFRIEND!"?


----------



## lyric

WintersTale said:


> Lady Gaga, Avril Lavigne, and *Katy Perry* are actually very talented musicians.


LOLOLOL. I can't. But alas, it is your opinion.


----------



## T-Bone

rihanna and beyonce are both ugly. rihanna has been injecting steroids into her skull or something. she has a melon forehead. beyonce is just a skank.


----------



## lyric

SomebodyWakeME said:


> rihanna and beyonce are both ugly. rihanna has been injecting steroids into her skull or something. she has a melon forehead. beyonce is just a skank.


Beyonce is definitely overrated in the looks department. She and Rihanna get praised because they are light skinned. But that's another story.


----------



## T-Bone

rweezer36 said:


> Ranch, Sour Cream, and Mayonnaise are all disgusting. Keep your thick, creamy, white substances out of my food.


damned right!mayonnaise is the most disgusting thing ever! i only like ranch dip with baby carrots, nothing else.


----------



## T-Bone

lyric555 said:


> LOLOLOL. I can't. But alas, it is your opinion.


I was in the car and there was a 20 something year old guy listening to the stupid Katy Perry song, something about extraterrestrials? I just assumed he was gay..i was like:wtf

Not that being gay is wrong or nothing, but when you see a guy into home decorating or something you just assume things ya know.


----------



## lyric

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I was in the car and there was a 20 something year old guy listening to the stupid Katy Perry song, something about extraterrestrials? I just assumed he was gay..i was like:wtf
> 
> Not that being gay is wrong or nothing, but when you see a guy into home decorating or something you just assume things ya know.


I understand the assumption. But he was probably straight. Assumptions are usually wrong haha.


----------



## Iota

lol @ other posts.

I don't like coffee.


----------



## BobtheBest

strawberryjulius said:


> May I ask why? I'm not for legalisation (because I don't think it makes it any safer) but surely that's preferable to illegal prostitution and putting women in jail just because they're trying to get by.


People can find other ways to support themselves. Disease is not the only reason why I oppose it, but it's because the women are being exploited, can be put in unsafe situations, etc. After all, sex isn't even that hard to gain for free. (Well, I know lots of SAS'ers will disagree with me here.)


----------



## T-Bone

lyric555 said:


> I understand the assumption. But he was probably straight. Assumptions are usually wrong haha.


I dunno he was also wearing sandals...that adds to the suspicion.


----------



## Whitney

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I dunno he was also wearing sandals...that adds to the suspicion.


Sandals make you gay? Guess all guys here in Florida are gay then.


----------



## T-Bone

Whitney said:


> Sandals make you gay? Guess all guys here in Florida are gay then.


Maybe not gay but I think it looks pretty feminine, yes.

this guy explains it perfectly....


----------



## anomalous

Whitney said:


> Sandals make you gay? Guess all guys here in Florida are gay then.


lol yeah, that's a new one on me. That would make me gay, as well, despite not liking buttseks _or_ Katy Pery. Confusing world we live in.


----------



## Brad

Whitney said:


> Sandals make you gay? Guess all guys here in Florida are gay then.


yeah, unfortunately people love to generalize and stereotype.


----------



## typemismatch

- I don't like girls that wear too much make-up, i really hate fake nails or long nails
- hate tattoos and not a big fan of piercings either
- Coldplay were good for like 5 mins, now they are insipid
- booty shaking isn't sexy, in fact dancing in any way like rihanna etc isn't sexy, it's moronic
- the Christopher Nolan Batman films were all overrated, pretentious rubbish, Batman (1990) was a great movie because it didn't take itself too seriously
- drugs such as ecstasy/speed/lsd should be legalised as they are safe and we should have the right as human being to make these decisions which only affect ourselves
- there is no such thing as "human rights", it's just another abstract law
- they say you can take a horse to water but you can teach it to drink, i disagree with this: i not only teach it to drink but also to play the harmonica


----------



## lyric

typemismatch said:


> -* I don't like girls that wear too much make-up, i really hate fake nails or long nails*
> - hate tattoos and not a big fan of piercings either
> - Coldplay were good for like 5 mins, now they are insipid
> - booty shaking isn't sexy, in fact dancing in any way like rihanna etc isn't sexy, it's moronic
> - the Christopher Nolan Batman films were all overrated, pretentious rubbish, Batman (1990) was a great movie because it didn't take itself too seriously
> - drugs such as ecstasy/speed/lsd should be legalised as they are safe and we should have the right as human being to make these decisions which only affect ourselves
> - there is no such thing as "human rights", it's just another abstract law
> - they say you can take a horse to water but you can teach it to drink, i disagree with this: i not only teach it to drink but also to play the harmonica


Awesome.


----------



## T-Bone

Brad5 said:


> yeah, unfortunately people love to generalize and stereotype.


Hey i said it was feminine looking, not gay. And it is. It's not really a stereotype, it's just my opinion. It looks completely sissy.
I don't care if Jesus Christ himself came into my neighborhood wearing sandals i'd say the same thing to him...."This is 2012 Jesus, and it isn't Jerusalem either...put some shoes on, you look like a sissy bro!"


----------



## fanatic203

WintersTale said:


> Lady Gaga, Avril Lavigne, and Katy Perry are actually very talented musicians.


I agree. I'm not that into Lady Gaga, but I've been a fan of Avril Lavigne for the last 10 years, and hooked on Katy Perry for about the last 1 year. Katy's gorgeous and her music has some surprisingly good messages.



SomebodyWakeME said:


> say what?! wow.
> 
> do you remember "HEY HEY I WANNA BE YA GIRLFRIEND!"?


Admittedly, that's not her greatest song. Unfortunately it is her most popular song I think. "Nobody's Home", on the other hand, was the song I cried to all through high school and still means a lot to me.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## PickleNose

I wish all of my worst enemies would get cancer.


----------



## lyric

I think basketball is one of the worst sports. I don't think it takes extraordinary talent to play it.

MTV hasn't been about music in the last 5 years.

I honestly can't get into Jimi Hendrix's or Bob Marley's music. I still think they're talented.

I don't think "bad" neighborhoods are frightening. (I'm from Detroit)

Cantaloupe is delicious.

Julia Roberts and Gwenyth Paltrow are both boring and overrated.

I find nearly all lesbians to be sexy.

Nearly all mainstream Pop artists today have minimal talent.

I think human genitalia is gross to the eye.


----------



## Boring Loser

I like cold pizza better than hot pizza. And i prefer it to be square rather than round.


----------



## Boring Loser

Cold shower is better than hot shower.


----------



## PeachyAlice

I don't care for The Beatles at all either, haha 

I think prostitution should be legalized.

I absolutely hate being drunk.

People who are on unemployment benefits (a lot of people in my country) should be forced to clean the streets or other stuff like that. I don't give a sh't if they find it degrading. Work for your money or stfu. 

I'm 23 and I have no clue how to put on makeup, at least not past mascara.

I absolutely despise people who say things like "no, I can't take that job because I'm too good for that". If you refuse a job because you think you're too good, then you're welcome to live on the streets like the hobo you should be. 

My ex listened to hip-hop and rap and I never told him this, but oh my go I hate both genres. I don't care how important the message can be, it's still awful to listen to. 

I have so many of these.


----------



## PeachyAlice

rweezer36 said:


> Keep your thick, creamy, white substances out of my food.


:sus


----------



## Droidsteel

Vanilllabb said:


> Nothing is wrong with being lazy & doing absalutely nothing with no entertainment.
> 
> *Elderly are cuter than babies.*
> 
> Most peoples life are not worth living, unless they break away from patterns & traditions.
> 
> The government doesn't care about any of us. It's all about power & control, nothing more.


Thats true (because babies are the farthest from cute you can get) but isn't it a little patronizing? Personally I would HATE to be called 'cute' and 'awwww'd at by a bunch of people 50 years younger than me.


----------



## Droidsteel

I think that the transformers movies are a prime example of cinema at its best, and classics like the sound of music are as boring as ****.

I prefer the second half of naruto to the first LOL this is actually a big deal in the fandom XD

All the Americans in this thread who think their country is the 'dumbest.' Clearly hasn't come to the UK - where literally every other person is a raging bigot.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Neutrino said:


> Sandals and socks are attractive
> 
> And Crocs are lovely, mmk?


Crocs look really comfy to me. A women a at work (we're cleaners) wears them and I think she actually looks really cute. She'd probably be cute in paper bag though..:b


----------



## Kingpin

Naruto: Shippuden is so mediocre.

I went back to watch from where I left off but the fillers are freakin' retarded, they show the same content over and over again.


----------



## AllToAll

I like dipping french fries in vanilla milkshakes.

Religious people annoy me.


----------



## lyric

AllToAll said:


> I like dipping french fries in vanilla milkshakes.
> 
> *Religious people annoy me*.


Not unpopular at all.


----------



## AllToAll

lyric555 said:


> Not unpopular at all.


*God* forbid I admit it in public, though.


----------



## lyric

AllToAll said:


> *God* forbid I admit it in public, though.


:rofl


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Hawt


----------



## macca219

Coffee is disgusting

Nutella is disgusting

Alcohol is disgusting

Circumcision should be illegal

Pet stores should not be allowed to sell pets

Most people remain ignorant by choice

SOME people actually do choose to be gay, and there is nothing wrong with that. 

Most people only pay lip service to the concept of liberty or free speech. They want it gone as soon as something they disagree with is mentioned. 

Capitalism and democracy can not work together mutually

Voting is over rated

Patriotism is stupid

Altruism may well be an illusion, people always seek to get something out of any good deed they do, even if it is only an internal sense of satisfaction

Everybody has some strong prejudices, no matter how egalitarian they present themselves as being

Capital punishment should be banned, no matter how much evidence there is of someone's guilt. 

Wine tasting is a shared delusion - people are told the kinds of flavors that they should be expected to taste and believe that they can taste them in a kind of mass delusion. In addition to this a wine will automatically taste 'better' to someone if they have paid more money for it. 

Most people get drunk because they are trying to escape the realities of their lives. 

Society generally lauds mundane talents

Everyone judges a book by its cover

Informing young children about sex is not a bad thing

Most people are terrible at considering things from other people's point of view and this is a major source of division and conflict in the world.

Handwritten letters are a lot nicer to receive than emails, because you know that the person you care about wrote it with their own hand. 

Organ donation should be mandatory.


----------



## TheWeeknd

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Hawt


LOL Banjo and Kazouie!!! Good times =)


----------



## Durzo

TheWeeknd said:


> LOL Banjo and Kazouie!!! Good times =)


Are by any chance named after the artist "the weeknd" ?


----------



## Boring Loser

I don't mind eating the end pieces of bread.


----------



## Dissonance

I think everyone should drive bumper cars and allowed to bump other cars.


----------



## Boring Loser

People with a low voice that you can barely hear at all, irritate and annoy me more than people with a really loud voice that you can't avoid hearing.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

I find that a lot of women are way too hard on their men. And they tell them what to do way too much. 
I find a lot of the people in my generation (my age or younger) to be morons and seem to get more and more immature. I remember by mom at my age, and I think she was more mature then a lot of women my age with kids. 
I hate NASCAR. Everyone in my family loves it, but I can't get into it.

There are probably more, but can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Dissonance

If I get punched by a man or woman they should expect a swift blow to the face.


----------



## dcgal

Smart Phones are not essential to life.
I love Phineas and Ferb, and I am an adult.
Brad Pitt is not hot.
Most actresses look androgynous to me, or androgynous with bolt-ons.
Facial hair on guys to any degree is gross.
Italian food is not that great, it is just different pasta and sauces. It all kind of tastes the same.
Most indie music sucks and is not popular for a reason.
The Gap has cool clothes.


----------



## lyric

dcgal said:


> Smart Phones are not essential to life.
> I love Phineas and Ferb, and I am an adult.
> Brad Pitt is not hot.
> Most actresses look androgynous to me, or androgynous with bolt-ons.
> Facial hair on guys to any degree is gross.
> Italian food is not that great, it is just different pasta and sauces. It all kind of tastes the same.
> Most indie music sucks and is not popular for a reason.
> The Gap has cool clothes.


Agree.
Yeah, lots of adults still watch Spongebob.
Uhm. Agree to disagree. 
How do they look androgynous?
I like goatees, or a light mustache.
Totally agree. And Olive Garden is disgusting.
Uhm.
Uhm.


----------



## lyric

rweezer36 said:


> Men are generally way more romantic than women.


I can't!!! :rofl


----------



## dcgal

I think the actresses look androgynous because, except for their implants, their faces and bodies are so skinny their bones jut out like teenage guys. 

A lot of adults were young when SB first came on, so SB love is not unusual for people in their 20s and 30s. People give me the side eye when I mention Phineas and Ferb, but I watch anyway .


----------



## T-Bone

lyric555 said:


> I can't!!! :rofl


hey i'm very romantic....i just don't show it well


----------



## Witan

*I consider myself to be an atheist, but I can see how internet atheists can come across as being annoying and arrogant. But I think internet market fundamentalists/anarcho-capitalists/Mises-worshippers tend to be the *most* arrogant and annoying *******s there are. I swear if I hear one more argument talking about "men with guns", I'm going to ****ing vomit.

*Capitalism has about as much to do with freedom as Soviet communism does. In a democratic society, government intervention (or "corporatism") is what makes capitalism more tolerable and stable, not less. If you want to live in a "true capitalist" society, go to Somalia or sub-Saharan Africa.

*The fact that capitalist societies produce more goods and have brighter and flashier toys means nothing to me. Production should be the means to meet human needs. In capitalism, humans are used to meet the needs of production. It's bass ackwards.

*The economies of capitalist societies often show rapid growth. So does cancer.

*Humans aren't superior to any other animals. We just make the most sophisticated toys. We're not even smarter; dolphins and elephants have brains that are at least as complicated as ours.

*And on that note, I think killing an animal that has comparable cognitive sophistication to that of humans (such as the great apes, cetaceans, and elephants) without just cause (e.g. self-defense) is an act tantamount to murder.

*I really don't care about gun control that much. I think it should focus more on keeping guns out of the hands of known violent people and organizations than on the banning of entire types of weapons.


----------



## Jollygoggles

Our opinions, however true we hold to them, are just a product of our environment and we would be entirely different people if we were born under different circumstances.

Think about that the next time you're arguing with someone about abortion, religion etc You could so easily have been arguing for the opposing side. It's not by deduction but by mere chance that you're arguing for one side over the other.


----------



## typemismatch

Dissonance said:


> I think everyone should drive bumper cars and allowed to bump other cars.


I agree that people should bump their cars, that's what bumpers are for, but people are so concerned about getting even a little dent on their car like it is something that really matters. ughh


----------



## bottleofblues

Great idea for a thread, totally agree about the beatles, never liked em:

All drugs should be legalized.
Alcohol is the great satan, although i still enjoy a good beer.
Sport is ultimately pointless, why do we take it so seriously. I mean yipee you won, so what?!
I hate Republicans like i hate the Nazis. (strong opinion i know but its really how i feel)
Christians have perverted and distorted Christs original teaching which were how to live peacefully and harmoniously with each other.
I believe in absolute freedom of speech even if you preach hate, as long as you're not preaching actual violent action towards others you should be aloud to express your views unrestrained no matter how poisonous. 
I don't like competing against other people i'd rather focus on bettering myself.


----------



## lyric

bottleofblues said:


> Great idea for a thread, totally agree about the beatles, never liked em:
> 
> All drugs should be legalized.
> Alcohol is the great satan, although i still enjoy a good beer.
> Sport is ultimately pointless, why do we take it so seriously. I mean yipee you won, so what?!
> I hate Republicans like i hate the Nazis. (strong opinion i know but its really how i feel)
> Christians have perverted and distorted Christs original teaching which were how to live peacefully and harmoniously with each other.
> I believe in absolute freedom of speech even if you preach hate, as long as you're not preaching actual violent action towards others you should be aloud to express your views unrestrained no matter how poisonous.
> I don't like competing against other people i'd rather focus on bettering myself.


Hating Republicans totally isn't unpopular.


----------



## Ckg2011

weird woman said:


> People with a low voice that you can barely hear at all, irritate and annoy me more than people with a really loud voice that you can't avoid hearing.


 Sorry.


----------



## Ckg2011

- I do not want to pull myself up by my boot straps. 

- I cannot stand loud bangs like fireworks.

- I do not like snow.

- I cannot stand hard work or working hard, really whats the point. Why can't I just have fun. I mean I am going to die anyway.

- Pop Punk bands are as punk as any of the original punk bands.

- Any physical punishment to a child is child abuse.


----------



## UltraShy

I think I've already expressed quite a few unpopular views in my many posts.

Doubtful there is anything else unpopular that I'd be allowed to say here without getting banned.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Ckg2011 said:


> - Pop Punk bands are as punk as any of the original punk bands.


The thing about pop punk bands is that a lot, not all, of them just do it for the money. They don't really care what they're saying, so long as they're attracting a large crowd that's willing to pay for their stuff. That's not punk.


----------



## eppe

i'd rather sleep my life away


----------



## moya

The point of punk is that it's unlistenable noise. Punk-pop fails in that regard. I don't hold it against the music, really, but I don't think it's as punk as 'original punk'. Hell, original punk was late '60s Detroit rock that tried to incorporate free-jazz like chaos into its sound. 

Chaos and noise has always been central to punk.


----------



## Mum of one

Oooo I love this kind of thing!

Mine:

I dislike vegans intensely 
I dislike vegetarians that eat fish, but don't admit they aren't true vegetarians. 
I find american tv shows ridiculously dramatic and poor quality.
I HATE scrubs
I'm not a big fan of lady gaga
I hate people who try to be cool by being 'quirky', pretending they like folk
Music, wearing knitted second hand clothing and sitting on hay instead of chairs.
If I found money I would keep it
Global warming is a bunch of baloney
Atheists and hard core believers are just as bad as each other
Love is something you work at, not an instant thing

Probably many more


----------



## lyric

moya said:


> *The point of punk is that it's unlistenable noise.* Punk-pop fails in that regard. I don't hold it against the music, really, but I don't think it's as punk as 'original punk'. Hell, original punk was late '60s Detroit rock that tried to incorporate free-jazz like chaos into its sound.
> 
> Chaos and noise has always been central to punk.


Not all bands.....I think there's music in all genres that can be unlistenable depending on the artist.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

I think art should be more focused on reflecting our lives as people than on being self-indulgently "artistic."

I think artists are wasting their talents if their work doesn't have any social commentary or anything that relates to real life and real issues that people deal with.


----------



## Droidsteel

I have a super unpopular opinion: I DONT belive religious people should all be shot.

Also I think that everyone should objectively look at what their belifes are, and constantly challange their faith if they are religious.

And athiests should just not give a toss about whatever **** some crazy people belive, and go put their supposedly superior brains to use rather tjan arguing about stuff...


----------



## lyric

Mum of one said:


> Oooo I love this kind of thing!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> I dislike vegans intensely
> I dislike vegetarians that eat fish, but don't admit they aren't true vegetarians.
> I find american tv shows ridiculously dramatic and poor quality.
> I HATE scrubs
> I'm not a big fan of lady gaga
> I hate people who try to be cool by being 'quirky', pretending they like folk
> Music, wearing knitted second hand clothing and sitting on hay instead of chairs.
> If I found money I would keep it
> Global warming is a bunch of baloney
> Atheists and hard core believers are just as bad as each other
> Love is something you work at, not an instant thing
> 
> Probably many more


I actually agree with all of those.


----------



## anomalous

Mum of one said:


> Global warming is a bunch of baloney


Hmm. One of these things is not like the others...

Sorry, but that is a question of science, not opinion. You have no basis for forming that opinion unless you've studied the relevant facts extensively, which is something very few of us have the time and training to do. Unless you happen to be employed as a climate scientist, in which case I retract everything I just said.


----------



## Bbpuff

I hate fashion. I wish everyone could just be uniformed, with no individually in appearance. That way we all save money, and time. Plus we'd save animals and never have to worry about being overly dressed for the occasion or under dressed for the occasion. :3


----------



## It Happens

> I dislike vegans intensely
> I dislike vegetarians that eat fish, but don't admit they aren't true vegetarians.
> I find american tv shows ridiculously dramatic and poor quality.
> I HATE scrubs
> I'm not a big fan of lady gaga
> I hate people who try to be cool by being 'quirky', pretending they like folk
> Music, wearing knitted second hand clothing and sitting on hay instead of chairs.
> If I found money I would keep it
> Global warming is a bunch of baloney
> Atheists and hard core believers are just as bad as each other
> Love is something you work at, not an instant thing


I agree with everything here, except the global warming thing. Though, if you ask me, it's still over-exaggerated.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Tv sucks, American pop music sucks. 
I don't care about men's opinions on anything, really.
Masculine lesbians are hotter than girly ones.

P.S., this thread is cool.


----------



## Dying note

BobbyByThePound said:


> I think artists are wasting their talents if their work doesn't have any social commentary or anything that relates to real life and real issues that people deal with.


I wish I cared enough about people or society to spend my time on art like that...

-Earth should be destroyed. 
-Life is cruel and ultimately pointless.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I prefer cable television over watching it online.


----------



## lyric

VickieKitties said:


> Tv sucks, American pop music sucks.
> I don't care about men's opinions on anything, really.
> Masculine lesbians are hotter than girly ones.
> 
> P.S., this thread is cool.


Ohmigod. You just made me so ****ing HAWT. Damn. Totally agree with all you said.


----------



## Micromuffins

I dislike iphones/blueberries whatever they are, my laptop can do the same functions more conveniently thank you very much! I also think most designs of phones now adays look ugly... unnatractive rectangles with the same old boring black touch screen.

I think one direction have not very talented, they are a rubbish band.

I strongly dislike those night clubs, parties whatever they are....

I DO NOT think wearing your trousers low (for guys) is cool.

I think facebook is BORING.

Romance is overrated (its a good thing) but it is OVERRATED.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

lyric555 said:


> Ohmigod. You just made me so ****ing HAWT. Damn. Totally agree with all you said.


That's what I'm here for, bebe. :3


----------



## Droidsteel

Super Marshy said:


> I hate fashion. I wish everyone could just be uniformed, with no individually in appearance. That way we all save money, and time. Plus we'd save animals and never have to worry about being overly dressed for the occasion or under dressed for the occasion. :3


Uniforms? Waay too restrictive.

Everyone shold totes go nude ^_^


----------



## Hank Scorpio

moya said:


> - Justin Bieber hate is worse than Justin Bieber. I've never heard a full JB song, but I can't escape the mindless drones who constantly make fun of him because they have uninteresting personalities


I can't help it. The little twerp's fun to hate.
Watch him get his *** kicked by Beethoven:


----------



## Witan

Droidsteel said:


> Uniforms? Waay too restrictive.
> 
> Everyone shold totes go nude ^_^


Everyone? _*Every*_one?

You might want to reconsider that, buddy :lol


----------



## Still Waters

I get really irritated with people who must insert their views about politics,gun control,or vegetarianism into EVERY conversation. It isn't necessary to go through your entire life looking for ways to beat others over the head symbolically with you views.
People tend to make WAY too big a deal out of their cars-it's just a machine to get you from point A to point B.


----------



## lyric

Still Waters said:


> I get really irritated with people who must insert their views about politics,gun control,or vegetarianism into EVERY conversation. It isn't necessary to go through your entire life looking for ways to beat others over the head symbolically with you views.
> People tend to make WAY too big a deal out of their cars-it's just a machine to get you from point A to point B.


A car is a status symbol...I believe people buy fancy cars just to show "hey, I have enough money to buy this expensive car!" Ugh.


----------



## Elixir

CleverUsername said:


> All drugs should be legal but regulated. *Prostitution should be legal but regulated.* *Soldiers and military men are not heroes.* *Government should have more control over raising children; parents have too much power over children.* Nationalism is as primitive as religion.


I agree with the bold ones.

Others:

Many parents are incompetent, neglect their children emotionally and/or physically or have no f****** idea how to raise a child.
Parental alienation syndrome should be acknowledged as a disorder and punishable by law.
Titanic is the most overrated movie of all time.
I hate all hip-hop and rap.
Coffee and dark chocolate taste horrible.
There's no such thing as true, ever-lasting unconditional love.

These:



Witan said:


> *Capitalism has about as much to do with freedom as Soviet communism does. In a democratic society, government intervention (or "corporatism") is what makes capitalism more tolerable and stable, not less. If you want to live in a "true capitalist" society, go to Somalia or sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> *The fact that capitalist societies produce more goods and have brighter and flashier toys means nothing to me. Production should be the means to meet human needs. In capitalism, humans are used to meet the needs of production. It's bass ackwards.
> 
> *The economies of capitalist societies often show rapid growth. So does cancer.





Vanilllabb said:


> By no means is one intelligent merely by passing a few tests & getting high grades. Intelligence cannot ever be confused with education. Education that is tought in schools & wheather or not you pass a test is a TRICK OF THE MEMORY or how you were raised. That is not true intelligence.


----------



## lyric

Elixir said:


> I agree with the bold ones.
> 
> Others:
> 
> *Many parents are incompetent, neglect their children emotionally and/or physically or have no f****** idea how to raise a child.*
> Parental alienation syndrome should be acknowledged as a disorder and punishable by law.
> Titanic is the most overrated movie of all time.
> I hate all hip-hop and rap.
> Coffee and dark chocolate taste horrible.
> There's no such thing as true, ever-lasting unconditional love.
> 
> These:


That's more like a fact, hun.


----------



## Elixir

lyric555 said:


> That's more like a fact, hun.


You think so? When I voice this opinion, people usually tell me one of these phrases in response:

"Being a parent is so hard, everyone makes mistakes" 
"You don't understand" 
"You're so pessimistic; it's not true", 
'"You're only saying that because you're a teenager" 
"Don't judge" (the typical one).

In my experience, the majority of people think that parents almost always know what's best for their kids. My belief is that *they seldom do.
*


----------



## Fairydust

lyric555 said:


> This is pretty self-explanatory. You share opinions of yours that most people don't share or would disagree on. I'll start off.
> 
> I hate the Harry Potter and Twilight series. (books and movies)
> 
> I prefer movies from the past over movies from the present.


^ Ditto.


----------



## missingno

Not everyone is equal and shouldn't be treated as such. Get over it
No gay adoption
Nothing wrong with animals like whales being killed
On that point animals are not equal to humans. I have 2 dogs and I would save them over random humans but any other animal is nothing compared to a human
While religion is a joke atheists who constantly put down a person's religion is more annoying then the religious person
No such thing as karma
Political correctness and what goes with it is what is wrong with the world


----------



## lyric

missingno said:


> *Not everyone is equal and shouldn't be treated as such. Get over it*
> No gay adoption
> Nothing wrong with animals like whales being killed
> On that point animals are not equal to humans. I have 2 dogs and I would save them over random humans but any other animal is nothing compared to a human
> While religion is a joke atheists who constantly put down a person's religion is more annoying then the religious person
> No such thing as karma
> Political correctness and what goes with it is what is wrong with the world


How do you mean??


----------



## Dissonance

Happy Tree Friends is one of the most heart warming shows I've ever seen.


----------



## drganon

Democrats and liberals are beyond stupid.The government should have far less control and power than it does. Facebook and twitter are two of the dumbest things ever invented. Glee is one of the worst shows ever created. "We are young" is one of the worst song ever written and people who like it need to have their brains examined.


----------



## meganmila

drganon said:


> Democrats and liberals are beyond stupid.The government should have far less control and power than it does. Facebook and twitter are two of the dumbest things ever invented. Glee is one of the worst shows ever created. *"We are young" is one of the worst song ever written and people who like it need to have their brains examined*.


:blank I used to like it but now overplayed and all I find it annoying now.


----------



## lyric

I think some people are losing sight of what an unpopular opinion actually is. :b


----------



## meganmila

It seems like everybody loves alcohol and I don't...is that unpopular? lol


----------



## Ape in space

I can't stand those self-proclaimed 'rationalists' who gather together in 'rationalist organizations' and jerk each other off over how smart they are, and smugly insult everyone who disagrees with them. If you're actually rational, then just BE rational. Don't go spitting in everyone's face in a desperate attempt to prove that you are. I see this especially from Richard Dawkins fanboys on youtube, and sometimes even from Dawkins himself, and it annoys the **** out of me, even though I agree with most of his arguments. The one thing that pisses me off more than anything is arrogance. A lot of people still haven't figured out the concept that taking a respectful tone in a discussion is a million times more effective than being angry, sarcastic or condescending.


----------



## 87wayz

I am also Black and hate Tyler Perry movies

I think men should make money and women should cook and clean, although I respect that women are entitled not to play this role.

I don't eat swine (no ham no pepperoni no nothing)

I think prostitution should be legal (making money is more American than the flag and sex is more natural than anything but money for sex is illegal. Logic? I don't use prostitutes its just logically broken)


----------



## lyric

87wayz said:


> I am also Black and hate Tyler Perry movies
> 
> *I think men should make money and women should cook and clean*, although I respect that women are entitled not to play this role.
> 
> I don't eat swine (no ham no pepperoni no nothing)
> 
> I think prostitution should be legal (making money is more American than the flag and sex is more natural than anything but money for sex is illegal. Logic? I don't use prostitutes its just logically broken)


I'm sure that isn't unpopular among the male population.


----------



## 87wayz

I disagree. Feminism has opened the floodgates for easy women and lazy men who profit from the hard work of financially powerful women (ahem... steadman and Oprah.) Its 2012 and women are 2 easy and men are 2 lazy. Single parent home it is.

And that is another unpopular opinion by 87wayz


----------



## lyric

87wayz said:


> I disagree. Feminism has opened the floodgates for easy women and lazy men who profit from the hard work of financially powerful women (ahem... steadman and Oprah.) Its 2012 and women are 2 easy and men are 2 lazy. Single parent home it is.
> 
> And that is another unpopular opinion by 87wayz


What exactly is an "easy" woman? Funny you mention Oprah, who is largely disliked by men due to her financial prowess and influence. Threatened by an alpha-female are you?


----------



## Thinkerbell

Red velvet is bland.
The Office isn't that funny. It hardly makes me even chuckle. Also not funny: Modern Family and Big Bang Theory
Adele is extremely overrated. "Someone Like You" might as well be a lullaby.
I thought Up was only ok.
I don't like Lord of the Rings. 
Grinding on guys at parties is gross.
Facebook sucks and why would I want to put my whole life out there like that?
Six pack abs nothing for me. 


Lol OP I disagree with almost all your opinions. Coldplay is a GIFT.


----------



## And1 ellis

Biggie was better than pac

I hate fundamentalist Christians...


that's all I can think of for now haha


----------



## 87wayz

What is an alpha female? Not threatened.

There's a psychological reason why men feel the need to protect women. Today's culture of "liberated women" (sexually hedonistic capitalists who think a dollar is worth more than a well raised child) is completely antithetical to a man's instincts. Granted, it is only right that a woman be allowed the same options as men, but also granted that this equality comes at the price of family (men don't want a woman who wants to impeach their manhood.)

And yes biggie was better than pac. And I'm a black man who like chess more than basketball. There I said it


----------



## vianna

sa can be a good thing *gasp*


----------



## lyric

vianna said:


> sa can be a good thing *gasp*


Now I need an explanation for that one!!


----------



## diamondheart89

Democracy is a failure but the most tolerable kind of failure. But really, all kinds of idiots are allowed to run things. Rabid libertarianism is silly and unrealistic. So are most forms of extreme anything. It also annoys me how people seem to exist just to use each other, it's not "freedom" or "independence" its just that they want no investment but all the gain. It's repulsive. Loyalty to an idea or a cause seems fake and unnecessary, loyalty to individuals is truly worthy of respect, and much harder to come by.


----------



## Xenos

I think there's such a thing as too much freedom, especially if we're talking about economic freedom. A totally free society will naturally tend toward more and more unsustainable economic inequality, which will eventually destabilize it and burn it down.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Hahaha no way I fell asleep in inception to!! and i hate twilight too and harry potter


----------



## kosherpiggy

call me maybe is the most annoying song ever and makes no sense at all


----------



## Matomi

People's "opinions" in this thread.


----------



## drganon

Animal collective sucks.
Windwaker is the best zelda game.
All of the God of war games suck.
Vegetarians/vegans are stupid.
Pearl Jam Sucks.


----------



## Ckg2011

Obamacare is really Republican-care.
Working sucks.
Life sucks.
Girls do not like me.


----------



## Ventura

lyric555 said:


> Agree with those. But you gotta understand the difference between Hip-hop and Rap. Hip-Hop is a respectable genre with a culture. Rap is mindless noise and a tool for making money..


^ Agreed.


----------



## upndownboi

perhaps some people want to express themselves but don't want to do it in melodies or whatever they're called, I think Rap is a legitimate genre even if its been given a bad name by some people, it doesn't mean Rap itself is bad.


----------



## Witan

Xenos said:


> I think there's such a thing as too much freedom, especially if we're talking about economic freedom. A totally free society will naturally tend toward more and more unsustainable economic inequality, which will eventually destabilize it and burn it down.





Ckg2011 said:


> Obamacare is really Republican-care.


:agree


----------



## lyric

kosherpiggy said:


> call me maybe is the most annoying song ever and makes no sense at all


Hunny, that is NOT unpopular. :b


----------



## lyric

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Hahaha no way I fell asleep in inception to!! and i hate twilight too and harry potter


Hahaha.


----------



## AceEmoKid

1) Spinach is delicious.
2) Sexuality is a choice.
3) Having a President is stupid. 
4) Having political parties is stupid. 
5) GOVERNMENT IS STUPID. 

I'm out.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

AceEmoKid said:


> 1) Spinach is delicious


That's just.... wow.


----------



## ImWeird

Harry Potter sucks.


----------



## komorikun

Eating meat is immoral.


----------



## NumeroUno

Unpopular Opinions...well I'm gonna be extremely controversial here but..

In the UK at least I feel to much money is spent on healthcare for people who are severely sick or elderly. I've worked as a kitchen staff for care-homes (retirement homes) and seen people who literally cannot get out of bed, in their 80's, cannot even recognise their relatives or remember anything you said to them with severe dementia and alzhemiers. Yet the amount of money that is involved and man hours spent caring for these people is ridiculous when there's children with terminal illnesses that DO have a chance of surviving or disabled people that are able minded and don't recieve as much care as they need. It's stupid.

I also believe in natural selection for human beings. Yes - I'd make a awesome dictator haha.

Hate alchohol. Hate ''the club'' scene and anything asscociated with my/the ''mtv generation''. Hate facebook other than for keeping in contact with people you actually know. Sick of seeing ''ITZ FRIDAIII TIME TO GET WASTEDZZZ'' with 16 people thumbsing it up then the endless stream of duckface pictures on the sunday that fill my newsfeed. Go die and contribute something to society..


----------



## Ckg2011

American citizens should be able to go to any university in America for free.

Full face helmets should be mandatory in all BMX contest.


----------



## MrBakura91

I think big girls who dye their hair and wear black are sexy!
I think PETA are a bunch fundementalist wackos and in some cases terrorists.
While I love animals I support eating meat! Its natural, animals eat each other.


----------



## lyric

MrBakura91 said:


> I think big girls who dye their hair and wear black are sexy!
> *I think PETA are a bunch fundementalist wackos and in some cases terrorists.*
> While I love animals I support eating meat! Its natural, animals eat each other.


No one seems to get what an unpopular opinion is. :b

But agreed.


----------



## Jollygoggles

People should only be allowed to vote after passing an aptitude test showing they understand each candidates policies and have a basic understanding of politics.

People who conceive whilst addicted to hard drugs should be sterilized.

Bringing a kid into the world and not caring should be considered as serious, if not more so, than murder and punished accordingly.

Repeat public order offenders (over 50 offences) should be executed.

How'd I do?


----------



## DMIND11

This is probably a popular opinion but for some reason I believe all racist people are ignorant. When somebody says something racist, if they are being serious about it, I instantly think they are uneducated.


----------



## earlgreytea

x


----------



## Arcane

○ People shouldn't drive after 59
○ Underage/Unlicensed drivers should be allowed, if for anything but to weed out the careless drivers
○ (kinda controversial) Special Ed students shouldn't get THAT BIG of an advantage. They get 3 school buses and us regular people have to walk to school.
○ Final Fantasy VII wasn't all that great. It was okay, but wasn't the greatest.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Call Me Maybe needs to die already...the song is not that ****ing good.


----------



## lyric

^^^^The chick singing it is not talented.


----------



## layitontheline

If I said this aloud in Alberta I might be stoned (to death, unfortunately not the other). The Calgary Stampede sucks. I'm sad we still use animals for entertainment like that.


----------



## TravisBickle

I believe that adulterous affairs (extramarital; with girlfriends or prostitutes, etc) and homosexuality are wrong, and I am disgusted with things like the extremely high divorce rate and drug use as well. I have a feeling that these views are likely to be seen as "outdated" and unpopular in America, or even the world right now. Perhaps certainly all throughout western civilization. That's why I posted these opinions here, I think it's allowed, but I hope I'm not breaking any rules by mentioning them.


----------



## lyric

Jef Costello said:


> I believe that adulterous affairs (extramarital; with girlfriends or prostitutes, etc) and homosexuality are wrong, and I am disgusted with things like the extremely high divorce rate and drug use as well. I have a feeling that these views are likely to be seen as "outdated" and unpopular in America, or even the world right now. Perhaps certainly all throughout western civilization. *That's why I posted these opinions here, I think it's allowed, but I hope I'm not breaking any rules by mentioning them*.


Not at all.


----------



## Punj1200

I thought that Jay-Z's "Takeover" was better than Nas's "Ether"


----------



## Lasair

rweezer36 said:


> I think the guys in Blink 182 are exceptionally good, consistent songwriters.


I'm listening to them right now


----------



## Buerhle

rweezer36 said:


> All 3 Matrix movies are good.


:no

Lov the 1st one, but after that, lol.


----------



## Fairydust

I hate the way that you can't go to any social event without being made to feel that you HAVE to drink alcohol. If you drink anything else people sometimes look at you strangely or make comments. It should be a choice not forced on you.


----------



## refined_rascal

The human race is a disease. The earth deserves something better than us.

Most christians have no intention of adjusting their lives to fit with the christian ethos. They simply use the label "christian" in the mistaken belief that it gives them automatic respect.

I can't stand those who describe themselves as "spiritual".

To anyone who is religious, "Your ideas about how the world works do NOT deserve respect".

White people who try to act "black" ****ing annoy me.

Most people with a smartphone don't need a smartphone. They're simply trying to gain acceptance from their peers.

I think we should bring back punishments such as "stocks".

People who allow their dogs to **** all over the pavement and then make no attempt to clear it up, should lose their right to own a dog.

Litter louts are scumbags.


----------



## Ckg2011

I do not like fireworks. 

I do not like football. 

I do not like the fact that I was born.


----------



## Jollygoggles

Skinny people should be allowed to ride on the backs of fat people until all their fat has disappeared with such strenuous exercise.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Jollygoggles said:


> Skinny people should be allowed to ride on the backs of fat people until all their fat has disappeared with such strenuous exercise.


But then the skinny people would get fat and have to carry the now skinny people until they get skinny again while the people theg were carrying get fat and so on. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## BobtheBest

There should be an awareness day honoring physical fitness.
Atheists are more obsessed with religion than actual religious people.
Obtaining a relationship is very possible. 
Not all laws even make sense.
Alcohol is gross, SA can be overcome without it.
Humid weather sucks.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Frank Ocean can't sing for ****.


----------



## Jollygoggles

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> It's a vicious cycle.


or _is _it?
Huh?

Well?
No, seriously, *is *it? I need to know.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Jollygoggles said:


> or _is _it?
> Huh?
> 
> Well?
> No, seriously, *is *it? I need to know.


Yes it is. It's too much trouble to constantly be switching people. I you could make people exercise by themselves then that would be gravy.


----------



## Jollygoggles

But gravy _is _the problem.
K, even I know I'm taking this too far.


----------



## vespere

Adopting outside of the family should be extremely rare. Meaning that if adoption must happen, it should be with a biological relative.

American education should emphasize learning a second language.

I wish dressing conservatively was in fashion, like in the 50s. I like suits, dress shirts and slacks lol.

I don't like tattoos unless it's for a cultural reason, like the Samoan tattoos. I don't have anything against tattoos and plenty of piercings, but I don't like them.

I don't understand the appeal of adroygnous looking people. 

Even though my childhood was okay, I'd rather be a fully independent adult any day.

The 90s is an overrated decade.

I think most people take music too seriously. I don't hate any genre enough to complain about it and I don't like any music enough to make it a strong part of my identity.


----------



## Xenos

Shock value is underrated.


----------



## Nismo B15

I hate Toyota ever since they stopped making anything other than appliances. And smart phones, with the overpriced data plans that come with it.

Oh and I hate how sports are over emphasized in our mainstream society, and education and true knowledge is brushed aside.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I don't think that warranted a really hard slap in the face.



:sus


----------



## Lasair

I hate the film Love Actually
To me the film Tideland is not weird, it’s beautiful 
Cheese is nasty
Pink and red don’t clash in my head 
I don’t think bibs should be used on elderly people (work related)
Red hair on a guy is hot


----------



## Milco

Janniffy said:


> Red hair on a guy is hot


Rawr :um

- Youth culture is losing more substance and gaining more mindless filler for every passing year.
- 80s and 90s pop music was far superior to modern pop.

Case in point for both: linky


----------



## AceEmoKid

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That's just.... wow.


But it's true! Spinach freakin kicks ***, bro.


----------



## Boring Loser

I hate cereal and don't see the point of it.


----------



## Milco

Confidence *does not* come from within, independently of people/experiences in your life.
(Not really an opinion - it's just fact.)


----------



## MF Doom

Cheese stinks

I can't stand cheese at all. The smell, the taste (if I even eat it). Ugh!


----------



## PickleNose

Medically assisted suicide should be completely legal for everyone over 18. The only requirement would be that the person would have to get two witnesses to confirm they signed the papers of their own free will. These would normally be people from the person's own family so they would not be people who would be easily corruptible by outside forces.

And of course, the person would have to find a doctor who had no moral objections to it.


----------



## Micromuffins

I love celery.


----------



## jmoop

Jef Costello said:


> I believe that adulterous affairs (extramarital; with girlfriends or prostitutes, etc) and homosexuality are wrong, and I am disgusted with things like the extremely high divorce rate and drug use as well. I have a feeling that these views are likely to be seen as "outdated" and unpopular in America, or even the world right now. Perhaps certainly all throughout western civilization.


I agree. Let me add that the breakdown of the traditional nuclear family (married dad/mom and their kid(s)) is the beginning of the downfall of this country.

Other things:
I don't like iced tea or lemonade.
Cats are better than dogs.
The vast majority of overweight people cannot blame medical conditions/genetics for their obesity.
The "over 9,000" meme was never that funny.
I find Youtube poops hilarious.
Seinfeld is the most boring television show on the planet. Wait, maybe Fraiser is.
Most handbags/purses are hideous.
Most televised sports are yawn-inducing.
Animal print on any article of clothing or accessory should be banned.
Cursing is the result of a weak mind trying to forcibly express itself.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

meganmila said:


> You don't have to have a college degree to be smart.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of drinking/alcohol.


I agree with these


----------



## Ckg2011

People who scream on rides like rollercoasters are annoying. 

People who are shocked and surprised by the blatantly obvious are annoying.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

R&B is a dead genre of music - almost all of it sucks nowadays.


----------



## lissa530

MsDaisy said:


> Bigger is not better.
> I agree, Nutella is the worst thing I ever tasted.
> Mj should be legal.
> Recycling should be mandatory.
> and* I like the idea of a one child per couple law*.


I very much agree with that!


----------



## lissa530

BobtheSaint said:


> There should be an awareness day honoring physical fitness.
> Atheists are more obsessed with religion than actual religious people.
> Obtaining a relationship is very possible.
> Not all laws even make sense.
> Alcohol is gross, SA can be overcome without it.
> *Humid weather sucks*.


OMG yes it does!


----------



## PickleNose

meganmila said:


> I don't think anything is wrong with sex work.


 That's sexy!



> I like my old school phone


 Yeah. I can't deny the utility of a phone you can take and use just about anywhere but most of the time, I'm sitting right here with my old school phone three feet away.



> You don't have to have a college degree to be smart.


 I agree to an extent. There's no substitute for what can be loosely called "street smarts" and a lot of book smart people don't have them. But unfortunately, I think one at least needs to be exposed to a college environment to understand what's going on in the world. Those of us who missed that can be smart without being entirely informed.


----------



## Luka92

I don't understand why so many girls find androgynous guys attractive.


----------



## iamwhoiam

The death penalty should be used more often and no one should be on 'death row' for more than 30 days. Everyone seems to forget that we are all going to die anyway. Just speed it up for those who deserve it sooner. 
Also, no one should be in jail or prison for non-violent crimes. Except politicians... who should get the death penalty just for being politicians. ;-p


----------



## PickleNose

iamwhoiam said:


> The death penalty should be used more often and no one should be on 'death row' for more than 30 days. Everyone seems to forget that we are all going to die anyway. Just speed it up for those who deserve it sooner.


 I understand something like this is done in places like Saudi Arabia and Iran. I wouldn't necessarily call those places more just. It also doesn't appear to keep people from breaking the law (or what passes for law in those hellholes).


----------



## AlphaSix

Rap music is crap, death metal is godlike!


----------



## puppy

Luka92 said:


> I don't understand why so many girls find androgynous guys attractive.


I don't know, but as an androgynous guy I like it.


----------



## puppy

Being unpopular really sucks!


----------



## Freiheit

I find really ripped guys with muscle to be ugly because they look like try hards.


----------



## vespere

Luka92 said:


> I don't understand why so many girls find androgynous guys attractive.


Me neither. I feel as if I'm the last girl to appreciate a masculine man.


----------



## vespere

I don't find runway models attractive. I'm not jealous either, I just don't understand the appeal.

I think the ladies in Maxim are more attractive. Same with the modest, innocent girl-next-door types.


----------



## kosherpiggy

vespere said:


> I don't find runway models attractive. I'm not jealous either, I just don't understand the appeal.
> 
> I think the ladies in Maxim are more attractive. Same with the modest, innocent girl-next-door types.


i don't think runway models are supposed to be typically attractive. they usually have distinct features


----------



## Xenos

I guess I'm okay with someone climbing Mount Everest one time just so we can see if there's anything interesting up there like, say, a landing pad for alien ships. But now we've been there, there's nothing there, and anyone who goes up to the top today is an idiot. It's not heroic, and it's not "extreme". It's 27 thousand feet up where you can't even breathe and nobody can get to you if something goes wrong and if you die or get your foot frozen off you have nobody to blame but yourself. And if you make it back down you're still an idiot; just a _lucky_ idiot. You're not conquering the mountain. The mountain doesn't care.


----------



## MrQuiet76

I think jeans are extremely uncomfortable and I can't stand wearing them


----------



## komorikun

Xenos said:


> I guess I'm okay with someone climbing Mount Everest one time just so we can see if there's anything interesting up there like, say, a landing pad for alien ships. But now we've been there, there's nothing there, and anyone who goes up to the top today is an idiot. It's not heroic, and it's not "extreme". It's 27 thousand feet up where you can't even breathe and nobody can get to you if something goes wrong and if you die or get your foot frozen off you have nobody to blame but yourself. And if you make it back down you're still an idiot; just a _lucky_ idiot. You're not conquering the mountain. The mountain doesn't care.


Yeah, this is true. Mt. Everest is crazy. I read that on the climb up, the pathway is littered with frozen corpses of climbers who didn't make it. It's too expensive and difficult to get the bodies down, so they just leave them. Some even have names and have become sort of landmarks.

And it costs $25,000-$50,000 to climb it.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/toddvanluling/dead-bodies-on-mount-everest
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2012/05/24/f-everest-bodies-faq.html


----------



## lady Winchester

I just wanted to come on this thread to say, David Arquette is not hot!
And agree about the Beatles (although I like some of their stuff) and Inception... it wasn't mind-blowing or complicated, it was just boring.


----------



## Sierpinski

Society should be organized according to council communism. 

The only proper object of worship for a human being is the biosphere.

U.S. education is actually a form of brainwashing that produces an army of goose-stepping libertarian clones.


----------



## Sierpinski

zomgz said:


> Oh here's an unpopular one that I have
> 
> I don't believe in evolution, and I'm a creationist. Let the flaming begin!


Yawn.


----------



## Boring Loser

MrQuiet76 said:


> I think jeans are extremely uncomfortable and I can't stand wearing them


Me too.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

I think Hail to the Thief is the best Radiohead album!


----------



## vespere

I don't care about Nicki Minaj and Justin Bieber.
People seem to either love or hate them.


----------



## VIncymon

*Disclaimer : I am not posting my belief to be criticized, this thread, I hope- exists to unload whatever it is you feel nobody understands about how you feel.*

That being said, I hate it when people say / assume that any disagreement one has to the gay movement is completely based on blind Christian belief. This assumes that a) all atheists have the same belief. and b) there is no room for discourse in the scientific community.

My problem is a semantic one. While I certainly do not favour beating, or killing or denying work to homosexuals, I cannot bring myself to call it _*normal*_. I do not see how the fact that it may be inherited genetically makes it normal. I do not see the difference between how is it any more normal that pseudohermaphroidism or hermaphroidism, both of which are accepted scientifically as genetic defects.

I've studied the reproductive system in a country a lot more liberal than the united states. I know there is a condition called "testosterone tolerance" where the newborn develops all the external and mental characteristics of a female, although being genetically male. That person is legally considered female.

From my understanding of biology, a healthy newborn has unity in his genetic, physical and mental sex. Any disunity between these 3 apects of sexuality results in some form of malady. That is what the textbook says- and this is in Cuba; a land where you see more gay couples walking down the streets hand-in-hand daily, than you could ever hope for in America !

In that country what people are taught is that gay people, have a condition which they cannot control and should be respected.

I believe that is more scientifically correct than saying gay people are normal just like everybody else.

If it was taught in america the way it was in Cuba, then we could avoid the mental block of "two men can't make a child" etc.

Go ahead flame me. This is my belief, it is not religious rhetoric. The thread title says "unpopular opinions" - so I unloaded my most unpopular, politcally incorrect belief.


----------



## Still Waters

I believe there are a some older members here who've created their own little fantasy version of high school on this site. Through this site they can grab a redo and be the popular,cool person they so longed to be years ago. They borderline flirt with the young girls,lavish attention on the newest tattoo,piercing,band or acquirement of pot/booze. Don't they realize on some level what they're doing,and how sad and creepy it is?


----------



## Chirp

I'm tired of watching posts get deleted that are calling people out on their misandry. 
Yet people are free to continue with their obvious man hating attitude (which seems extremely common on here) without their posts getting deleted.


----------



## Sierpinski

VIncymon said:


> *Disclaimer : I am not posting my belief to be criticized, this thread, I hope- exists to unload whatever it is you feel nobody understands about how you feel.*
> 
> That being said, I hate it when people say / assume that any disagreement one has to the gay movement is completely based on blind Christian belief. This assumes that a) all atheists have the same belief. and b) there is no room for discourse in the scientific community.
> 
> My problem is a semantic one. While I certainly do not favour beating, or killing or denying work to homosexuals, I cannot bring myself to call it _*normal*_. I do not see how the fact that it may be inherited genetically makes it normal. I do not see the difference between how is it any more normal that pseudohermaphroidism or hermaphroidism, both of which are accepted scientifically as genetic defects.
> 
> I've studied the reproductive system in a country a lot more liberal than the united states. I know there is a condition called "testosterone tolerance" where the newborn develops all the external and mental characteristics of a female, although being genetically male. That person is legally considered female.
> 
> From my understanding of biology, a healthy newborn has unity in his genetic, physical and mental sex. Any disunity between these 3 apects of sexuality results in some form of malady. That is what the textbook says- and this is in Cuba; a land where you see more gay couples walking down the streets hand-in-hand daily, than you could ever hope for in America !
> 
> In that country what people are taught is that gay people, have a condition which they cannot control and should be respected.
> 
> I believe that is more scientifically correct than saying gay people are normal just like everybody else.
> 
> If it was taught in america the way it was in Cuba, then we could avoid the mental block of "two men can't make a child" etc.
> 
> Go ahead flame me. This is my belief, it is not religious rhetoric. The thread title says "unpopular opinions" - so I unloaded my most unpopular, politcally incorrect belief.


I suspect that debating whether or not being gay is biologically abnormal is very much like debating whether or not depression is an illness. The concept of illness just isn't precise enough always to yield a clear answer. Influenza is clearly an illness, but depression may be harder to categorize. The same applies to what is biologically normal. In such cases, the question should be whether or not it would promote the general welfare to categorize X as an illness or as biologically abnormal. I believe that categorizing homosexuality as a biologically abnormal decreases happiness overall, and for that reason alone I would not want to see it classified that way. I often see people getting into fights about whether or not some X belongs to a certain category only to realize that the category just isn't sharply defined enough for the question to have any real scientific meaning.


----------



## orbero

I believe all drugs should be legal.
I see nothing wrong with prostitution.
Companies should be allowed to advertise tobacco products.
Not a big fan of the 90s.
I don't understand the obsession with sports.
Happiness is just ignorance and does not come from within.
I don't believe relationships should last forever and I don't think going through a divorce makes you a failure.
Plastic surgery should be subsidized.
I don't find Angelina Jolie attractive.
I don't see the point in having a gun, but I don't support gun control.


----------



## Witan

I don't find "fit" women (i.e. those with six-pack abs) to be attractive. At all :no


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Witan said:


> I don't find "fit" women (i.e. those with six-pack abs) to be attractive. At all :no


Neither do I.


----------



## AlphaSix

Fat people don't need love...they need a treadmill...


----------



## Keith

I believe films should do more than entertain, they should make you think. 

I believe philosophy is more important than science. Ideas and thought to me are more important than knowledge of the material world, because understanding the material world doesn't help us to live any wiser, smarter perhaps, but not wiser.


----------



## komorikun

TV shows are better than movies.


----------



## Reclus

The best TV shows were made before 1981.


----------



## brokenfingers04

There/Their is no reality


----------



## Luka92

I'm really not interested in Batman movies. The Dark Knight is pretty good, but it didn't live up to the hype. I'm probably going to watch TDKR someday, but I'm not nearly as enthusiastic about it as most people are.


----------



## Jollygoggles

All vegans should be deported to an island with nothing but bananas to eat and left to die or go mad.


----------



## aloneanddizzy

More violent crimes per capita are committed by jocks pumped up on steroids and carrying around a wad of cash and a sense of entitlement than by lonely, shy, bullied virgins.


----------



## Fawnhearted

I don't think Christopher Nolan is an amazingly talented director. /pelted with tomatoes



aloneanddizzy said:


> More violent crimes per capita are committed by jocks pumped up on steroids and carrying around a wad of cash and a sense of entitlement than by lonely, shy, bullied virgins.


This is really important, and no one ever talks about it. Society has created an environment where being shy and lonely are self-perpetuating. If you're shy, and society is telling you that your shyness is a disease and it's only a matter of time before you go off the deep end... that isn't really conductive to getting out of the funk, and just leads to people being even more lonely and shy.


----------



## komorikun

Shy people don't need love. They just need to be more social and grow some balls.


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> Shy people don't need love. They just need to be more social and grow some balls.


 Screw you too lol


----------



## komorikun

meganmila said:


> Screw you too lol


You didn't see the post above me?


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> You didn't see the post above me?


So it was sarcastic? hahaa I hope sooo.


----------



## komorikun

meganmila said:


> So it was sarcastic? hahaa I hope sooo.


Yeah. I don't really know why people feel the need to crap on fat people. Not to mention a whole bunch of people hating vegetarians and vegans in this thread. Bizarre. Anyways, just more names to be added to my sh*t list.


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> Yeah. I don't really know why people feel the need to crap on fat people. Not to mention a whole bunch of people hating vegetarians and vegans in this thread. Bizarre. Anyways, just more names to be added to my sh*t list.


Agree on the fat thing.


----------



## fanatic203

Guns are bad. More guns means more violence. Guns should only be owned for hunting or sport, and all guns and their owners should be kept track of on a registry.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i think it's annoying when people go like "the real me" when they have no makeup on or whatever. what like people who wear it are suddenly fake?


----------



## lyric

Glad to see this thread still going.


----------



## AkwardNisa

nobody really knows what the hell they're talking about but enjoy sounding intelligent.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

fetisha said:


> [email protected] most the post in this thread


Indeed. So much hate, it's sad.

That's my opinion.


----------



## orbero

People with ****ty genes should not be allowed to have babies, or live.


----------



## lyric

I don't understand why the "T" is there in LGBT. Transgender people are not gay.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lyric555 said:


> I don't understand why the "T" is there in LGBT. Transgender people are not gay.


What about the girl who becomes a boy so she can go out with girls? Wouldn't that be gay?


----------



## BobtheBest

Girl Looking Into Me said:


> Indeed. So much hate, it's sad.
> 
> That's my opinion.


This thread really shows people's true colors lol.


----------



## lyric

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What about the girl who becomes a boy so she can go out with girls? Wouldn't that be gay?


Gender identity and sexuality are two completely different things.


----------



## anthrotex

I believe (with exceptions) that USA conservatives are generally uneducated bigots and entitled asses who think that 236 years is actually a long time.


----------



## Primordial Loop

Vaginas are overrated.


----------



## lyric

Aatxe said:


> Vaginas are overrated.


So is penis.


----------



## Primordial Loop

Fair enough; I'll take your word for it


----------



## komorikun

Aatxe said:


> Vaginas are overrated.


Compared to what? Your hand?


----------



## Primordial Loop

komorikun said:


> Compared to what? Your hand?


Nothing in particular. The firm caress of one's palm is highly under-appreciated, though.


----------



## upndownboi

Rihanna not a ****? can someone explain to me why everyone says she is?


----------



## lyric

upndownboi said:


> Rihanna not a ****? can someone explain to me why everyone says she is?


Apparently she has gone through several men in the business. I think she's just a young chick having a good time. Unfortunately for many, that means she's a "****".


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Spongebob needs to hurry up and end already. The show hasn't been good since season 4.

It's shame that won't happen because little kids have such low viewing standards.

Hell, cancel the Simpsons too. It used to be good, but it's dry as **** now.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

komorikun said:


> Compared to what? Your hand?


Aw snap


----------



## yes

orbero said:


> People with ****ty genes should not be allowed to have babies, or live.


Isn't that us? Self genocide!



InfiniteBlaze said:


> Hell, cancel the Simpsons too. It used to be good, but it's dry as **** now.


I still like it. More for me.


----------



## Keirbott

I enjoy watching both the Star Wars prequels and the Alien vs Predator movies. I dare someone to beat that


----------



## Otherside

-I cannot stand Justin Bieber, One Direction,or basically much music that's on the charts today,because IMO they all sound the same and sound like **** anyway.
-I don't really bacare much about apple
-The Ipod touch is a load of **** and there was barely any memory on it!!! : (
-I cannot see the issue with football. Why do people start fights with it?Seriously its just a game...just chill out...

There is more but i cba right now.


----------



## Otherside

orbero said:


> People with ****ty genes should not be allowed to have babies, or live.


Me...ha ha...gulp.


----------



## lyric

Announcement!!! Disliking Justin Beaver or any other popular artist is NOT unpopular! Thank you.


----------



## Otherside

lyric555 said:


> Announcement!!! Disliking Justin Beaver or any other popular artist is NOT unpopular! Thank you.


Okay. Good. Sorry.


----------



## Milco

strawberryjulius said:


> Men ARE the violent ones. wOAH MISANDRY!!!!11111111111132


Then why is :wife the wife smiley? Infallible logic 
"Misandry" is a cooler word than "Misogyny" though.


----------



## upndownboi

lyric555 said:


> Apparently she has gone through several men in the business. I think she's just a young chick having a good time. Unfortunately for many, that means she's a "****".


women who own their vaginas=****ing ****s, who do they think they are


----------



## lyric

upndownboi said:


> women who own their vaginas=****ing ****s, who do they think they are


Fail.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Girl Looking Into Me said:


> Indeed. So much hate, it's sad.
> 
> That's my opinion.





BobtheSaint said:


> This thread really shows people's true colors lol.


I think everyone has a controversial opinion somewhere in their head about something. However most people don't say them out loud because they realise it will upset people - and generally we as human beings want to avoid doing that.

I had a opinion on certain aspects of feminism and that blew up in one thread on here, I realise now I probably shouldn't have discussed it - if the people you're talking to can't accept difference in opinion then it's not worth delving into it.

I don't think having a different view point in itself is a bad thing, we can't see how they got to that conclusion using our own world view - but undoubtedly if we lived an exact replica of their lives we probably would share it. That's the funny thing about it all.


----------



## VIncymon

Paper Samurai said:


> I think everyone has a controversial opinion somewhere in their head about something. However most people don't say them out loud because they realise it will upset people - and generally we as human beings want to avoid doing that.
> 
> I had a opinion on certain aspects of feminism and that blew up in one thread on here, I realise now I probably shouldn't have discussed it - if the people you're talking to can't accept difference in opinion then it's not worth delving into it.
> 
> I don't think having a different view point in itself is a bad thing, we can't see how they got to that conclusion using our own world view - but undoubtedly if we lived an exact replica of their lives we probably would share it. That's the funny thing about it all.


 :teeth


----------



## Paper Samurai

VIncymon said:


> :teeth


I don't know how to interpret that smiley :b err.. thanks ?


----------



## Ape in space

upndownboi said:


> Rihanna not a ****? can someone explain to me why everyone says she is?


Don't know anything about that, but her music sucks. That should be a good enough reason to hate her.


----------



## Fawnhearted

*PSA: Hating on trans* people isn't an unpopular opinion.*


----------



## lisbeth

I think video games are an enormous waste of time!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

lisbeth said:


> i think video games are an enormous waste of time!


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## lisbeth

InfiniteBlaze said:


> ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Dissonance

I think women are an enormous waste of time!


----------



## Ape in space

Michael Jackson's 'Thriller' is nothing special.


----------



## Schizoidas

50 shades of grey. 

It's pathetic.

Actually embarrassing to watch women go into some sort of frenzy because an erotic novel was banned in a store and therefore is automatically 'edgy' and a bit 'naughty'

Get the **** over it.

I just see all the desperate, middle aged, single, menopausal women suddenly feeling sexually liberated because they read the word 'cock' in a book.


----------



## missingno

Dissonance said:


> I think women are an enormous waste of time!


Your status to your post content confuses me and


----------



## lisbeth

Schizoidas said:


> 50 shades of grey.
> 
> It's pathetic.
> 
> Actually embarrassing to watch women go into some sort of frenzy because an erotic novel was banned in a store and therefore is automatically 'edgy' and a bit 'naughty'
> 
> Get the **** over it.
> 
> I just see all the desperate, middle aged, single, menopausal women suddenly feeling sexually liberated because they read the word 'cock' in a book.


Agree with this, although I'm not sure how unpopular an opinion it really is.

There's better dirty books out there than some half-arsed Twilight fanfiction -- hell, you can probably read something better for free on the internet. The author is a complete hack. I can't believe that's legal and not counted as plagiarism.


----------



## lisbeth

missingno said:


> Your status to your post content confuses me and


Maybe the White Knight has become disillusioned with Rapunzel and the other damsels in distress.


----------



## Dissonance

missingno said:


> Your status to your post content confuses me and


Because I must praise the sun.


----------



## missingno

Dissonance said:


> Because I must praise the sun.


Ok Dark Souls. I don't have to apply my sig to you


----------



## AwkBoy

If someone came up to me and said some of the things I've read here I'd flame the **** out of them.

That being said, 
Transhumanism is the future
Morals do not exist 
Abortion is perfectly fine granted that the fetuses are used for stem cell research and should be legal 
Feminism (in most cases) is arbitrary and deserves to not be taken seriously anymore 
Arrogance is a good thing as long as it gives people the drive to better for themselves and their families 
Progressiveness is better than idiotic conservatism
*America is not the greatest country in the world anymore*
*The Illuminati is real*
Organized religion has been one of the effective tools in controling the masses 
*Christianity/Judaism is a lie!!!* 
*Islam is a corrosive, violent religion no matter how you dress it up and I'm not afraid to offend people in the process of saying so*


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Ape in space said:


> Michael Jackson's 'Thriller' is nothing special.


Album or song? I think the song is pretty overrated.


----------



## Paper Samurai

lisbeth said:


> I think video games are an enormous waste of time!


Up to a point I agree, but surely that can be applied to any past time (it depends what you think of as waste) Reading, movies, tv are also other forms of direct escapism - where as stuff like socialising, going to the gym could be seen as a waste to some who want quick job advancement or to maximize earning potential. It's all about balance.


----------



## lyric

Rapists and child molesters deserve to be castrated so they never feel pleasure again.

I find gymnastics more entertaining than football or basketball.

Women who get abortions don't deserve feminist rewards.

The guy who shot up the theater DOES NOT deserve to get off with an insanity plea.

Prostitution should be legal.

Porn doesn't get me off.


----------



## BobtheBest

lyric555 said:


> Porn doesn't get me off.


Porn is boring.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lyric555 said:


> Rapists and child molesters deserve to be castrated so they never feel pleasure again.
> 
> The guy who shot up the theater DOES NOT deserve to get off with an insanity plea.


These aren't unpopular hun.


----------



## lyric

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> These aren't unpopular hun.


Hmm, well I know the castration thing sounds pretty barbaric and there aren't too many men who'd agree.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lyric555 said:


> Hmm, well I know the castration thing sounds pretty barbaric and there aren't too many men who'd agree.


If they think that it's child molesters and rapists getting castrated, they might be more inclined to agree.


----------



## Schizoidas

All them women dancing in clubs thinking they're like beyonce or something. No. Stop it.


----------



## FlowerChild13

I don't get why people like Panda Express. Yuck.


----------



## lyric

FlowerChild13 said:


> I don't get why people like Panda Express. Yuck.


It can be pretty tasty, but all their menu items are variations of the same thing. Meet and tangy sauce lol.


----------



## aloneanddizzy

New age music can be pretty cool.


----------



## kapa

BobtheSaint said:


> Porn is boring.


What? I don't even..


----------



## BobtheBest

kapa said:


> What? I don't even..


I meant what I said, lol....porn sucks.


----------



## lyric

kapa said:


> What? I don't even..


It's true. Some people would rather have sex than watch it on a screen.


----------



## lyric

aloneanddizzy said:


> New age music can be pretty cool.


Enya ftw!

Not sure about other artists though. :b


----------



## yes

The death penalty should be handed out more. None of this "Oh you can rot in jail forever, while taxpayers pay for it." I think it would better to just erase them.


----------



## theseventhkey

Keirbott said:


> I enjoy watching both the Star Wars prequels and the Alien vs Predator movies. I dare someone to beat that


I hate that some people have completely lost their damn minds:flush


----------



## pisceskyuu

In my opinion, basically everything shown on tv is garbage and are designed to brain wash people. for example: i see the purpose for all these shows/dramas with doctors is so people trust that the medical establishment always has the patient's best interest at heart, and to get the public conditioned to think that drugs are the best and often only answer to all health problems. 

television and much of our popular media promote apathy, greed, materialism, and violence in society. life imitates art...


----------



## pisceskyuu

lol that my post gets the ads:doh


----------



## jordan3

Alcohol is disgusting as are all drugs


----------



## lyric

I was totally gonna bump this thread, but I see you all have beaten me to it.


----------



## mdiada

the acting in tyler perry's movies is godawful. seriously. it makes me want to gouge my eyes out and bomb my eardrums. :no


----------



## lyric

mdiada said:


> the acting in tyler perry's movies is godawful. seriously. it makes me want to gouge my eyes out and bomb my eardrums. :no


Everything about his films is terrible. Not unpopular, doll.


----------



## Xenos

Shakespeare is overrated.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Relationships are a form of self torture, I'd rather just hook up.


----------



## lyric

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Relationships are a form of self torture, I'd rather just hook up.


Some of ya'll need to look up the word unpopular in the dictionary. :lol


----------



## Strwbrry

I dislike the people who call themselves ugly, post a pic and whine like a little girl about non-existant deformities.
Have you seen people with REAL problems? No face, because they got acid all over them? 
You are ****ing beautiful!

And I hate racism! Especially against your own race.


----------



## Dastardly

I am really cool.


----------



## typemismatch

don quixote is a truly awful book


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Strwbrry said:


>


Yes because _loving _racism is quite popular.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm sexy.


----------



## Strwbrry

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yes because _loving _racism is quite popular.


Lol, the rant began and I just couldn't stop myself. Wrong thread, I guess.


----------



## typemismatch

^ yeah your probably also of the opinion that the earth is not the centre of the universe. your about 400 years too late for that also :b


----------



## typemismatch

life is most definitely not like a box of chocolates, unless it's a box of maltesers


----------



## Strwbrry

typemismatch said:


> ^ yeah your probably also of the opinion that the earth is not the centre of the universe. your about 400 years too late for that also :b


Lololololol

I still believe the Earth is flat :um jk
I just felt like venting about things.


----------



## targetbuddy

Strwbrry said:


> Lololololol
> 
> I still believe the Earth is flat :um jk
> I just felt like venting about things.


http://theflatearthsociety.org/
Might not be best to joke about that... lol


----------



## typemismatch

oh no.. sorry Stwbrry your going to have to go into hiding, the FES people are coming with their hemlock!!!


----------



## ShadyGFX

"He who dares, wins" Is horrible advice.


----------



## Strwbrry

typemismatch said:


> oh no.. sorry Stwbrry your going to have to go into hiding, the FES people are coming with their hemlock!!!


I'm ready, got my freshly written copy of Dialogo in my hand.


----------



## lyric

Frank Ocean is overrated.


----------



## reaffected

I don't like The Beatles.


----------



## Ali477

I cant stand heavy metal bands honestly whats so great about a guy standing on stage playing the same guitar solo for 10 minutes?


----------



## typemismatch

^ and screaming cos he can't sing


----------



## AceRimmer

Eddie Van Halen sucks.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

lyric said:


> Frank Ocean is overrated.


Heh, I said that a few pages back. He's terrible IMO. The only reason he's so popular is because of his connection with Odd Future, which is also garbage.


----------



## Ali477

typemismatch said:


> ^ and screaming cos he can't sing


Exactly now i dont mind a bit of aggression in a song but heavy metal bands take it way too far imo


----------



## Twelve Keyz

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Heh, I said that a few pages back. He's terrible IMO. The only reason he's so popular is because of his connection with Odd Future, which is also garbage.


Odd Future is so wack IMO. Frank Ocean is ok but definitely overrated.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Hitler was right








about being a vegetarian and trying to discourage other people from eating meat.


----------



## lyric

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Hitler was right
> 
> about being a vegetarian and trying to discourage other people from eating meat.


:sus


----------



## Brasilia

I actually like this thread.


----------



## lyric

Brasilia said:


> I actually like this thread.


Definitely not an unpopular opinion, honey.


----------



## quietly

Democracy as it exists today in the western world is not necessarily better than, for example, the chinese government or some other dictatorships around the globe.


----------



## Brasilia

lyric said:


> Definitely not an unpopular opinion, honey.


Touche 
:duel


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

People who use the words "sheep", "puppets", "masses" and words like that when referring to a politics don't come off as smart but rather... pretentious sacks of dog crap.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

quietly said:


> Democracy as it exists today in the western world is not necessarily better than, for example, the chinese government or some other dictatorships around the globe.


Absolutely. People preach about democracy like its the end to our problems, its not. And nowhere has it been mentioned in the constitution that we are a democracy, it states we are a republic. Republics balance out power by dividing it. I roll my eyes at those constantly babbling on about democracy. F that noise. I want society ruled by people who know what they are doing.


----------



## Zeppelin

The Billboard Hot 100 songs suck. Also, radio stations that only play the top Hot 40 songs also suck.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Paranormal activity 1 and 2 were good, but 3 and 4 sucked.

Especially 4, I was so disappointed.


----------



## AussiePea

U2 us plain awful


----------



## lyric

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Paranormal activity 1 and 2 were good, but 3 and 4 sucked donkey d*ck.
> 
> Especially 4, I was so disappointed.


I question the intelligence of anyone who thought Paranormal Activity was actually scary.


----------



## Zeppelin

We should make the territory of Puerto Rico a state.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

lyric said:


> I question the intelligence of anyone who thought Paranormal Activity was actually scary.


Not scary, just creepy. Kinda gives you the chills.

My favorite part was in #2 when that chick was sitting in the kitchen and all of the sudden all of the drawers just exploded open.


----------



## lyric

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Not scary, just creepy. Kinda gives you the chills.
> 
> My favorite part was in #2 when that chick was sitting in the kitchen and all of the sudden all of the drawers just exploded open.


I thought it was boring, annoying, and worse than the Blair Witch Project. But to each his own.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

lyric said:


> I thought it was boring, annoying, and worse than the Blair Witch Project. But to each his own.


Excuse me!


----------



## lyric

Both were garbage films. I don't find people screaming into a shaky handheld camera scary or entertaining. Try Carrie, Misery, The Exorcist. REAL horror right there.


----------



## cmed

I didn't laugh once during The Hangover

The whole thing with cats on the internet is annoying

I don't get why people think blue eyes are so appealing

I don't have any less respect for pro athletes who have used _performance enhancing substances_

I'll never understand why people congregate in the masses to watch fireworks


----------



## AussiePea

lyric said:


> I question the intelligence of anyone who thought Paranormal Activity was actually scary.


except that has nothing to do with intelligence lol.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Doctor Who sucks.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Sports are boring.


----------



## asw12345

chocolate is gross


----------



## FlowerChild13

asw12345 said:


> chocolate is gross


I dont like it that much either :yes


----------



## Owl-99

The planet would be better of without human beings


----------



## lyric

AussiePea said:


> except that has nothing to do with intelligence lol.


Most intellectuals like myself did not find that movie frightening. Of course, it's a matter of taste as well.


----------



## theseventhkey

lyric said:


> Both were garbage films. I don't find people screaming into a shaky handheld camera scary or entertaining. Try Carrie, Misery, The Exorcist. REAL horror right there.


Finally a youngster with some sense, where do they keep all you guys. I'm surrounded by youngsters who don't know what real horror films are.


----------



## theseventhkey

bigblue38 said:


> The planet would be better of without human beings


:hahaI love this [email protected] website.


----------



## AussiePea

lyric said:


> Most intellectuals like myself did not find that movie frightening. Of course, it's a matter of taste as well.


And some very intelligent people I know loved it, I really don't see the connection.


----------



## Luctor

People with biological mood disorders can simply "choose" to get better, and should just get over themselves. (certainly not my opinion, but one I encounter far too often)


----------



## Boring Loser

I don't think blood elves are pretty or attractive.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Athletes should be allowed to take whatever (legal) drugs they please. If they're all on them, it's an even playing field.
Babies are _far_ from cute! :hide
It's ridiculous how popular a form of transportation cars are.

Religious schooling is unethical.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Nihilistic, misanthropic, and pessimistic people are extremely annoying and them "revealing reality" doesn't make them seem smart and I'd rather be stupid than sound like them.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Nihilistic, misanthropic, and pessimistic people are extremely annoying and them "revealing reality" doesn't make them seem smart and I'd rather be stupid than sound like them.


That's probably the farthest thing from an unpopular opinion ever posted in this thread.


----------



## kj87

*Thinks piercings and tattoos look unattractive and just terrible in general*


----------



## Toppington

weird woman said:


> I don't think blood elves are pretty or attractive.


howisthisevenpossible.jpg


----------



## lyric

Luctor said:


> People with biological mood disorders can simply "choose" to get better, and should just get over themselves. (certainly not my opinion, but one I encounter far too often)


That's not true.


----------



## quietly

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Absolutely. People preach about democracy like its the end to our problems, its not. And nowhere has it been mentioned in the constitution that we are a democracy, it states we are a republic. Republics balance out power by dividing it. I roll my eyes at those constantly babbling on about democracy. F that noise. *I want society ruled by people who know what they are doing*.


+1 on the bold part. Democracy is nothing more than a high-school popularity contest gone out of control. 
I mean, if we let Joe Everyman candidate to run AN ENTIRE NATION then why not take "rule of the people" a step further and let the masses decide on who's going to be a doctor, engineer etc?:lol


----------



## alissaxvanity

I think it's better to tell a douche off and create an argument than not say anything out of "politeness"

Also, I find babies screaming annoying. I do not find it cute, I do not want to gush over how precious they are, I want to tell them to SHUT THE BLEEP UP. I also want to tell parents to control their god damn children or lock them in a cage.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

alissaxvanity said:


> I think it's better to tell a douche off and create an argument than not say anything out of "politeness"
> 
> Also, I find babies screaming annoying. I do not find it cute, I do not want to gush over how precious they are, I want to tell them to SHUT THE BLEEP UP. I also want to tell parents to control their god damn children or lock them in a cage.


When are screaming babies ever cute? They're so annoying I just want to scream back, but then that would just make them want to scream more.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

I like reading KnownParralels threads because they bring epic lulz.


----------



## lyric

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> I like reading KnownParralels threads because they bring epic lulz.


uke


----------



## lonelyjew

quietly said:


> +1 on the bold part. Democracy is nothing more than a high-school popularity contest gone out of control.
> I mean, if we let Joe Everyman candidate to run AN ENTIRE NATION then why not take "rule of the people" a step further and let the masses decide on who's going to be a doctor, engineer etc?:lol




I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking this lol. How can a nation full of people who don't understand a thing about what the government, let alone the intricate role the president plays as the face of the nation, be expected to elect the best person for the job? Over this election I haven't been upset at Romney or Obama for their hypocrisy and lies, but rather at the fact that that they're only doing what will get them elected by the masses.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

The avengers is boring, I couldn't make it to the end of the film.


----------



## alissaxvanity

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> When are screaming babies ever cute? They're so annoying I just want to scream back, but then that would just make them want to scream more.


I have no idea! but it seems that I'm the only one in the room that cringes, and I see the rest of the people turning around saying "awe so cute"
I do not get this!:mum:mum:mum:mum


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Disarray said:


> The avengers is boring, I couldn't make it to the end of the film.


yup, I agree.


----------



## Azador

There is nothing more tragic than an ugly woman.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Disarray said:


> The avengers is boring, I couldn't make it to the end of the film.


Booooo!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Judging someone solely by appearance is disgusting. Unattractive women should not be talked about like they are subhuman. Attractive woman should not be put on a pedestal or talked about as if they are prized toys that men deserve to own.


----------



## lyric

Azador said:


> There is nothing more tragic than an ugly woman.


Or an ugly man. It's a two-way street.


----------



## komorikun

There is nothing more tragic than a hot guy with a tiny penis.


----------



## Marakunda

I think there IS definitely something wrong with being a ****. "**** shaming" is something that should be happening.

And I think there's nothing wrong with circumcision, and in fact I think cut penises look superior in every way than uncut ones. Nothing unhealthy or unnatural about circumcision at all, it's just a choice you can choose to make if you'd like.

Yeah, I think those are some pretty unpopular ones....


----------



## srschirm

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Absolutely. People preach about democracy like its the end to our problems, its not. And nowhere has it been mentioned in the constitution that we are a democracy, it states we are a republic. Republics balance out power by dividing it. I roll my eyes at those constantly babbling on about democracy. F that noise. I want society ruled by people who know what they are doing.


Good post.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Marakunda said:


> I think there IS definitely something wrong with being a ****. "**** shaming" is something that should be happening.
> 
> *And I think there's nothing wrong with circumcision, and in fact I think cut penises look superior in every way than uncut ones. Nothing unhealthy or unnatural about circumcision at all, it's just a choice you can choose to make if you'd like.*
> 
> Yeah, I think those are some pretty unpopular ones....


Uh-oh, you might rustle up some jimmies with that one.


----------



## mario8

I think that the likes of Facebook, Youtube, Twitter etc, should be destroyed lol. And that the internet as a whole (despite is being a well of information) has dumbed down society and have caused people to become self absorbed, ultimately causing them to rely on the false sense of security that there is in online social networking, rather than actual conversations. Simply put. I think its has crippled people and their social skills. 

And i`m not to keen on the new waves of movie remakes, either. For god`s sake, Hollywood, get your act together!

Enough said XD.


----------



## lyric

mario8 said:


> I think that the likes of Facebook, Youtube, Twitter etc, should be destroyed lol. And that the internet as a whole (despite is being a well of information) has dumbed down society and have caused people to become self absorbed, ultimately causing them to rely on the false sense of security that there is in online social networking, rather than actual conversations. Simply put. I think its hard crippled people and their social skills.
> 
> And i`m not to keen on the new waves of movie remakes, either. For god`s sake, Hollywood, get your act together!
> 
> Enough said XD.


Oh honey. Your post. :kiss


----------



## theseventhkey

mario8 said:


> I think that the likes of Facebook, Youtube, Twitter etc, should be destroyed lol. And that the internet as a whole (despite is being a well of information) has dumbed down society and have caused people to become self absorbed, ultimately causing them to rely on the false sense of security that there is in online social networking, rather than actual conversations. Simply put. I think its hard crippled people and their social skills.
> 
> And i`m not to keen on the new waves of movie remakes, either. For god`s sake, Hollywood, get your act together!
> 
> Enough said XD.


:clap


----------



## mario8

lyric said:


> Oh honey. Your post. :kiss


Who you calling "honey", kid?.....
i`m just kidding! i`m glad to see someone else agree`s with me!


----------



## mario8

theseventhkey said:


> :clap


Hands clapping...
I`m not sure if I should be happy, or get offended :boogie


----------



## apx24

I hate kids, most of them are arrogant little bullying sh**s who grow up to be big arrogant bullying s***s


----------



## RogerPezman

I hate texting -- waste of money.


----------



## estse

There's no such thing as a war on drugs.

There's no such thing as a war on crime.

There's no such thing as a war on hate.

Also, there's no such thing as a war on war.


----------



## MaxPower

-I hate summer, I hate the sun, I wish I could shut it down.
-I hate the beach, I hate sun baking, why the hell would I want to cook myself?!?!
-I hate sports, moving a ball from one side of a field to another is not a skill.
-I don't find overly drunk or passed-out girls sexy, a trip to the hospital is my first thought, sex is not even an after-thought.
-If you tell me about your religion again or say you will pray for my soul, I will take that book you love so much (but haven't read) and stick it where the sun doesn't shine.
-I hate driving, it's not because of my SA or just a fear, I just can't stand driving, it is the most boring activity ever, I would be less bored sitting through a Sunday service.
-Facebook, Twitter, etc are slowly killing us, they had a good purpose in the beginning, however, they have turned into a monster. Don't look at nuclear war or global warming for the end of the world, look no further than these sites. I'm deadly serious.
-I hate the words **** and innocent, sexual repression should have went out the window in the 90s, but no we are still stuck with it.
-On the subject of society's rules, I will not follow your rules or standards, you think those rules are anyway helpful? Look around at the mess they created. No, I will not follow society's rules or any social contract, instead I will play by my own rules and standards. If you don't like it well then kiss my ***.
-Doctor Who, Harry Potter, Twilight and anime are boring, pieces of junk.
-Porn is boring and badly made.
-Democracy and capitalism are not the greatest concepts ever, they are only the lesser evils.
-Don't give me your life story or opinions unless I ask for it. I really don't care otherwise.
-If you can't keep your kids under control without a leash, you are an unfit parent.



komorikun said:


> TV shows are better than movies.


^:clap


----------



## Brasilia

The French Revolution is sooo overrated...


----------



## apx24

Brasilia said:


> The French Revolution is sooo overrated...


Tell me about it lol, I have to study it here and it's so f*cking difficult


----------



## Freiheit

College sucks and is not fun at all.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

mario8 said:


> I think that the likes of Facebook, Youtube, Twitter etc, should be destroyed lol. And that the internet as a whole (despite is being a well of information) has dumbed down society and have caused people to become self absorbed, ultimately causing them to rely on the false sense of security that there is in online social networking, rather than actual conversations. Simply put. I think its has crippled people and their social skills.
> 
> And i`m not to keen on the new waves of movie remakes, either. For god`s sake, Hollywood, get your act together!
> 
> Enough said XD.


:roll


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I find celebrating birthdays kind of childish
I hate summer
Pudding is gross


----------



## Still Waters

I wish there could be a limit on this site regarding exactly how many times you're allowed to rehash the same monotonous stories. If you have regurgitated the same few "please pity me" stories.hmmm.....let's say,twenty times (I'm feeling generous) -the you should MOVE ON!! Trust me on this,you might be utterly fascinated with the continuous loop your thoughts are taking regarding the friend that dumped you when you were 12 years old -BUT NO ONE ELSE IS!!


----------



## mario8

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> :roll


Well this is suppose to be a place for unpopular opinions, so... :clap hey I don`t make up the rules, I just play the game XD.
:twak


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Artificial selection among humans should be a thing.


----------



## Ender

We should be able to euthanize people, I saw my grandpa die of cancer he lingered for months after they stopped treatment. I was able to put my dog down much easier on both of us.

The Dead Milkmen were a great band.

People who text should use proper spelling and punctuation. 

Christina Ricci has a big old sexy forehead.

Brittany Murphy and Simon Monjack did not die of natural causes.


----------



## Hello22

luis suarez is a diving ****ing cheat. I might be a Man United fan, but he is a ****ing disgrace, absolutely no tact or inch of class in that guy, and he is no world class striker that's for sure.Totally over rated.


----------



## lyric

Freiheit said:


> College sucks and is not fun at all.


I agree, Homie G.


----------



## T-Bone

I should be a new moderator of SAS.


----------



## falling down

There are a lot of perverts with the wrong intentions here.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I should be a new moderator of SAS.


This hahaha


----------



## Alas Babylon

- I can't stand sports. 
- Porn is ridiculous. I swear I've seen some porn where the women were so loose, they were more well hung than the men. Not even kidding. Porn actually turns me off just from the _porniness_ of it. 
- Facebook needs to go away. 
- I can't stand parents who are obsessed with the fact that they are parents. Your kid is an arsehole and your life is pitiful, **** off 
- I think the US is going downhill, and I'm glad in that childish "****s gonna go down" way. 
- Tracey Moffatt is a retard 
- Marcel Duchamp. I really want to kick him in the nuts. 
- I hate celebrities, all of them. I could not care less, or respect them less. 
- I don't like Mitt Romney because he has a *stupid f*cking name*, what kind of name is 'Mitt' for f*cks sake? 
- I hate how everyone has a tan (especially if it's fake). I think I'm the only person left who would prefer someone with tan lines, or freckles, than half these shallow ****s who look like oompa loompas. 
- I don't think fat people are as universally ugly as everyone thinks. Or at least I don't really care. 
- I might be the only one who likes west coast American accents. 
- I wish I was Finnish. 
- I liked 'All Quiet on the Western Front', I can't understand why everyone else in my class hated it.


----------



## olschool

there is no god


----------



## lyric

olschool said:


> there is no god


Atheists are not in a small number, sis.


----------



## olschool

lyric said:


> Atheists are not in a small number, sis.


i was under the impression that i would recieve no criticism


----------



## lyric

olschool said:


> i was under the impression that i would recieve no criticism


Who's criticizing you? I was just mentioning the fact that athiesim isn't rare, hence it's not "unpopular".


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I should be a new moderator of SAS.


:afr


----------



## olschool

lyric said:


> Who's criticizing you? I was just mentioning the fact that athiesim isn't rare, hence it's not "unpopular".


actually it is rare i n the U.S.


----------



## lyric

Donnie in the Dark said:


> :afr


OMG. :lol :lol


----------



## Luka92

Freiheit said:


> College sucks and is not fun at all.


College is supposed to be fun?


----------



## Ohhai

People should have more sexual partners, not less.


----------



## Brasilia

Eurovision is fixed


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Ohhai said:


> People should have more sexual partners, not less.


Knock yourself out, not like anyone is stopping you.


----------



## Ali477

Paradox Frog said:


> - I can't stand sports.
> - Porn is ridiculous. I swear I've seen some porn where the women were so loose, they were more well hung than the men. Not even kidding. Porn actually turns me off just from the _porniness_ of it.
> - Facebook needs to go away.
> - I can't stand parents who are obsessed with the fact that they are parents. Your kid is an arsehole and your life is pitiful, **** off
> - I think the US is going downhill, and I'm glad in that childish "****s gonna go down" way.
> - Tracey Moffatt is a retard
> - Marcel Duchamp. I really want to kick him in the nuts.
> - I hate celebrities, all of them. I could not care less, or respect them less.
> - I don't like Mitt Romney because he has a *stupid f*cking name*, what kind of name is 'Mitt' for f*cks sake?
> - I hate how everyone has a tan (especially if it's fake). I think I'm the only person left who would prefer someone with tan lines, or freckles, than half these shallow ****s who look like oompa loompas.
> - I don't think fat people are as universally ugly as everyone thinks. Or at least I don't really care.
> - I might be the only one who likes west coast American accents.
> - I wish I was Finnish.
> - I liked '*All Quiet on the Western Front*', I can't understand why everyone else in my class hated it.


I take it you read the book? i saw the 70's film adaption on tv the other week and thought it was brilliant.


----------



## Freiheit

Luka92 said:


> College is supposed to be fun?


There are those who believe in the stereotype that it's a time to "go wild" and make friends/party etc. Some old people go on about how much they enjoyed college. I guess this mostly applies to non SA people, or ones who have an easy major.


----------



## probably offline

I don't like guys with big muscles


----------



## B l o s s o m

Soppy films are mighty fine


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Google Chrome is overrated and Firefox is better.


----------



## T-Bone

nothing wrong with cannibalism.


----------



## MF Doom

SomebodyWakeME said:


> nothing wrong with cannibalism.


That's not only unpopular, it is pretty illegal


----------



## T-Bone

MF Doom said:


> That's not only unpopular, it is pretty illegal


Cannibalism itself isn't all that illegal, but some goofballs may consider it "abuse of a corpse" which is illegal. How you can abuse something that's dead is beyond be. Silly as hell.


----------



## falling down

SomebodyWakeME said:


> nothing wrong with cannibalism.





SomebodyWakeME said:


> Cannibalism itself isn't all that illegal, but some goofballs may consider it "abuse of a corpse" which is illegal. How you can abuse something that's dead is beyond be. Silly as hell.


----------



## T-Bone

falling down said:


>


Very serious. What gave you the idea i might be joking in the first place? :roll
I'm worried about people on this forum. Seems like people are becoming too lazy to type.


----------



## falling down

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Very serious. What gave you the idea i might be joking in the first place? :roll
> I'm worried about people on this forum. Seems like people are becoming too lazy to type.


*note to self, never visit Cincinnati, Ohio or die there, may get eaten dead or alive*

#bathsaltsnot2blame


----------



## typemismatch

I don't mind a bit of cannibalism myself as long as I can get some gravy with it and a side portion of chips.


----------



## T-Bone

falling down said:


> *note to self, never visit Cincinnati, Ohio or die there, may get eaten dead or alive*
> 
> #bathsaltsnot2blame


Don't worry, i'm not into it myself. I just don't understand what all the taboo is about. 
BTW, why would you care if you died and someone ate you?


----------



## falling down

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Don't worry, i'm not into it myself. I just don't understand what all the taboo is about.
> BTW, why would you care if you died and someone ate you?


hmmm, why don't you mull that one over for a while yourself....:afr:roll


----------



## T-Bone

falling down said:


> hmmm, why don't you mull that one over for a while yourself....:afr:roll


I see. So your opinions come from that of others. It's pretty common nowadays not to have you own opinions, or give any thought on your own. Sorry i asked.


----------



## typemismatch

I've always found it's a good way of getting rid of the evidence.


----------



## falling down

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I see. So your opinions come from that of others. It's pretty common nowadays not to have you own opinions, or give any thought on your own. Sorry i asked.


Oh sorry I forgot your opinion is different therefore better, have to disregard the fact that you're eating another human being, my bad.

Eating dead people is perfectly sane and healthy, I believe I will also have a slab with a side portion of chips.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I wonder what people taste like.


----------



## typemismatch

Paradox Frog said:


> I wonder what people taste like.


They taste like chicken.


----------



## Canucklehead

typemismatch said:


> I've always found it's a good way of getting rid of the evidence.


Running a pig farm is another great way.

They even eat the bones.


----------



## falling down




----------



## T-Bone

falling down said:


> Oh sorry I forgot your opinion is different therefore better, have to disregard the fact that you're eating another human being, my bad.
> 
> Eating dead people is perfectly sane and healthy, I believe I will also have a slab with a side portion of chips.


No it's just sad that you actually insisted that i think _for you_, rather than explaining why you feel the way you do about the subject. You've never been one to elaborate on anything though, so i guess i wasted my time asking.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

creeping on girsl just to wig them out is fun i.e sending them explicit messages. dont ceare


----------



## falling down

SomebodyWakeME said:


> No it's just sad that you actually insisted that i think _for you_, rather than explaining why you feel the way you do about the subject. You've never been one to elaborate on anything though, so i guess i wasted my time asking.


There's no need for elaboration here, you're talking about ****ing eating dead people dude. Seriously.


----------



## tea111red

People that post giant pics and gifs on a frequent basis need to fall off the planet.


----------



## falling down




----------



## Zeppelin

British people are going to be the first to die In the Zombie apocalypse because guns are illegal there.


----------



## tea111red

falling down said:


>


I enjoy it when people provoke.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Zeppelin said:


> British people are going to be the first to die In the Zombie apocalypse because guns are illegal there.


Lolwut.

Gun control is in a lot more countries than the UK.


----------



## falling down

tea111red said:


> I enjoy it when people provoke.


you tossed the bait, I side stepped it.


----------



## Zeppelin

Isn't sweet home Alabama kind of a racist song?
It talks about how they like governor wallace( he promoted segragation) and stuff like that.

I mean, I have always liked the song, but when I analyze the lyrics it is starting to seem racist to me?


----------



## tea111red

falling down said:


> you tossed the bait, I side stepped it.


You're a clever one.


----------



## Raphael200

Adults should stop being adults and stay kids 4eva


----------



## T-Bone

falling down said:


> There's no need for elaboration here, you're talking about ****ing eating dead people dude. Seriously.


Seriously what? If you don't have a reason for you opinion, it doesn't even mean anything. If you're content with that, so be it. Those types of opinions are never taken seriously, nor should they.


----------



## HowHighTheMoon

1. I think that people who get married before age 30 (especially before age 25) are stupid. I think they are scared of being the "last single friend" and jump into marriage they're not committed to. Maybe not all the time, but the vast majority of the time/

2. I HATE it when guys I don't know call me pretty. My self-worth is not based on what you think of my physical appearance, thanks.

3. I really don't enjoy sex. I just do it to fit in and I think a lot of other young people do to. 

4. I did not find "The Hunger Games" that interesting or that well written. Also, the movie was not particularly well-acted.

5. I think we just need to admit that every American holiday is just an excuse for people to get really drunk.

6. I like some mainstream music, and I'm not too hipster to admit it.

7. I absolutely hate college.


----------



## lyric

This new moderation change is probably over hyped. I bet the change will be subtle.


----------



## Whatev

People take this site wayyy too seriously.


----------



## lyric

Borophyll said:


> People take this site wayyy too seriously.


Tooooootally agree.


----------



## meganmila

Borophyll said:


> People take this site wayyy too seriously.


I laugh at some stuff.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

lyric said:


> This new moderation change is probably over hyped. I bet the change will be subtle.


i think it was a good move actually


----------



## lyric

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> i think it was a good move actually


I don't see why mods shouldn't be able to express their views like everyone else.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

lyric said:


> I don't see why mods shouldn't be able to express their views like everyone else.


I honestly don't see a problem at all. It just means they will have a moderation account separate from their civvie account.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i think that both the candidates for this upcoming election are crappy... there i said it


----------



## BillDauterive

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Adults should stop being adults and stay kids 4eva


GOD I wish! :clap


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

illmatic1 said:


> i think that both the candidates for this upcoming election are crappy... there i said it


Not exactly unpopular. Lots of people are just voting for the lesser of the two evils in their eyes.


----------



## lyric

I'm a feminist, feminism is unpopular.
Screenwriters are more important than the actors you see on screen.
Christians don't sit around thinking about homosexual damnation all day.
I find androgynous men attractive.
I don't like so-called "Bad boys". Not for a relationship anyway. 
I think most people on this site display different personalities than their real one. Me too.
I think all pedophiles should be castrated.
TV was better in the 90s.


----------



## typemismatch

Zeppelin said:


> Isn't sweet home Alabama kind of a racist song?
> It talks about how they like governor wallace( he promoted segragation) and stuff like that.
> 
> I mean, I have always liked the song, but when I analyze the lyrics it is starting to seem racist to me?


Think that's bad, you should check out French national anthem.

"Do you hear in the countryside, the roar of these savage soldiers, they come right into our arms, to cut the throats of your sons."

nice


----------



## Luka92

Most people on this forum are cat worshippers. I don't like cats, and I don't even know why. :stu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lyric said:


> *I'm a feminist, feminism is unpopular.*
> Screenwriters are more important than the actors you see on screen.
> Christians don't sit around thinking about homosexual damnation all day.
> I find androgynous men attractive.
> I don't like so-called "Bad boys". Not for a relationship anyway.
> I think most people on this site display different personalities than their real one. Me too.
> I think all pedophiles should be castrated.
> TV was better in the 90s.


You go girl! You are a strong independent black woman and you don't need no man!


----------



## General Specific

Zombies are boring and totally overrated.


----------



## lyric

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You go girl! You are a strong independent black woman and you don't need no man!


:blank


----------



## falling down




----------



## Purple Penguin

-


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I like porn.


----------



## Raphael200

falling down said:


>


Ehh!White boy!Go to mcdonalds and right "i'm desperate" onyour moffy t-shirt!

If u can speak south african u will get this joke.:teeth


----------



## Whatev

falling down said:


>


Ha ha, nice!


----------



## Guldove

French is an unappealing language.

Krispy Kreme donuts are more mush and sugar than anything else.


----------



## AussiePea

Guldove said:


> French is an unappealing language.
> 
> Krispy Kreme donuts are more mush and sugar than anything else.


Definitely agree with the latter, they suck!


----------



## Twelve Keyz

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You go girl! You are a strong independent black woman and you don't need no man!


lol what's goin on dude? You been lashing out lately...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Twelve Keyz said:


> lol what's goin on dude? You been lashing out lately...


Lashing out? Can you give me some examples of it? I don't feel like I've been lashing out against users who weren't trolls. If I say something that sounds like it then I'm probably just joking around. I would think most people on here would have gotten used to my sense of humor.


----------



## MindOverMood

falling down said:


>


----------



## Twelve Keyz

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Lashing out? Can you give me some examples of it? I don't feel like I've been lashing out against users who weren't trolls. If I say something that sounds like it then I'm probably just joking around. I would think most people on here would have gotten used to my sense of humor.


nvm then. It just seemed like you were being more of a smartass than usual, haha. My bad ops


----------



## lyric

Twelve Keyz said:


> lol what's goin on dude? You been lashing out lately...


He's on his period.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Twelve Keyz said:


> nvm then. It just seemed like you were being more of a smartass than usual, haha. My bad ops


Aren't teenagers suppose to be smartasses? It's like, our defining characteristic. And aw shucks, ah made poor lil' ol' Twelve Keyz blush. Ah'm sorry, ah didn't mean to do that.


----------



## Raphael200

I think Justin bieber is a lame excuse for a purple rat with no talent :teeth!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Colonel Terrorist said:


> I think Justin bieber is a lame excuse for a purple rat with no talent :teeth!


*un·pop·u·lar/ˌənˈpäpyələr/*

Adjective:Not liked or popular.


----------



## lyric

Very few people in this thread know what Unpopular means. :lol


----------



## Raphael200

lyric said:


> Very few people in this thread know what Unpopular means. :lol


Including u!:twak


----------



## lyric

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Including u!:twak


Wrong. But whatever.


----------



## AussiePea

lyric said:


> Wrong. But whatever.


Well at least half of them weren't unpopular anyway!


----------



## Raphael200

lyric said:


> Wrong. But whatever.


:mum:duel:mum


----------



## Raphael200

Wouldn't it be great if someone destroyed facebook,i might just do that someday,muahahahaha!


----------



## lyric

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Wouldn't it be great if someone destroyed facebook,i might just do that someday,muahahahaha!


I totally agree with that, but I'd like to see Twitter go first.


----------



## AussiePea

Or you guys could ignore it and let those who use and enjoy it continue to do so :duck


----------



## lyric

AussiePea said:


> Or you guys could ignore it and let those who use and enjoy it continue to do so :duck


Do you have something stuck up your ***? People can say what they want in this thread you know.


----------



## AussiePea

lyric said:


> Do you have something stuck up your ***? People can say what they want in this thread you know.


Which is exactly what I did :lol You seem to be the one on edge...


----------



## F1X3R

AussiePea said:


> Or you guys could ignore it and let those who use and enjoy it continue to do so :duck


I guess you demonstrated why it's an unpopular opinion. :idea


----------



## BillDauterive

I dislike Apple and their products. Android FTW!


----------



## lyric

Rahul87 said:


> I dislike Apple and their products. Android FTW!


Yeah. They have great products, but I would never camp out in the night just for an iPhone.


----------



## Unknown88

Rahul87 said:


> I dislike Apple and their products. Android FTW!


This.

At my internship I have had to learn to use a mac (which I had never used before). I can function with it now but I much prefer my PC at home! As for phones, I have Android. I don't get people camping outside for an iphone when to me they are not that spectacular.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Oh dear, I have many things to list here I know...

I hate Twilight with a passion
I cannot stand when people mix up 'your' and 'there' and 'to.' 3rd grade people, not that hard!
I hate hip-hop music

I cannot stand 'Gangnam Style.' Overrated stupid song that isn't funny and has no real talent. I wanna smack all who make jokes and memes with this now.

I cannot stand Katy Perry, Lady Gaga, or Taylor Swift. They make my blood boil. Overrated, again.

I never wear make-up and am proud. Low maintenance all the way

I don't wear heels either and hardly wear flip-flops. I care about my feet and ankles

I cannot stand dogs. Barking, smelly, needs to be trained, craps in your grass...ugh

Man more to come I am sure. I am very opinionated.


----------



## Raphael200

AussiePea said:


> Or you guys could ignore it and let those who use and enjoy it continue to do so :duck


I use and enjoy it:clap just thought it could spice things up in this thread.


----------



## lyric

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Oh dear, I have many things to list here I know...
> 
> I hate Twilight with a passion
> I cannot stand when people mix up 'your' and 'there' and 'to.' 3rd grade people, not that hard!
> I hate hip-hop music
> 
> I cannot stand 'Gangnam Style.' Overrated stupid song that isn't funny and has no real talent. I wanna smack all who make jokes and memes with this now.
> 
> I cannot stand Katy Perry, Lady Gaga, or Taylor Swift. They make my blood boil. Overrated, again.
> 
> I never wear make-up and am proud. Low maintenance all the way
> 
> I don't wear heels either and hardly wear flip-flops. I care about my feet and ankles
> 
> I cannot stand dogs. Barking, smelly, needs to be trained, craps in your grass...ugh
> 
> Man more to come I am sure. I am very opinionated.


I agree with so many of these. Especially the spelling thing. I mean, how dumb can you be?


----------



## B l o s s o m

- Gender wars are unconstructive and futile. Males and females should both get off their high horses and admit their wrong-doings.
- We are not a special species, whether we like it or not. We still breathe, eat, poop, pee and sleep like other species do. 
- Prisons are endangering society. This is because the focus is placed on imprisonment rather than giving prisoners more community work to return what they owe and more to society, and reform. 
- Social networks have killed many friendships, even though they have their own advantages.
- Many rulers / politicians etc. have taken advantage of masses of people by using religion as one of their weapons.
- One can be agnostic and still have values, lead a good life, be caring, be capable of loving, do voluntary work, promote peace etc.
- Being different from the norm like being a single parent, separated, divorced, gay, disabled or introverted or unpopular etc. is not a disease.
- I dislike people's harmful actions rather than the person himself/herself.
- I don't like how the music is being produced nowadays.
- I don't have a keen liking for beards. Although some stubble is mighty fine.


----------



## Ohhai

- Feminism is for everyone.
- Bestiality shouldn't be illegal.
- Being a paedophile is a sexual orientation not an illness.
- Give paedophiles help not hangings.
- Communism is a wonderful idea.
- Capitalism and social conditioning are the root of all problems.
- It most likely IS social conditioning not human nature.
- Polygamy is a superior system than monogamy.
- Humanity isn't very humane.
- Religion is still the opiate of the masses.
- New Atheism is just as obnoxious as the extremely religious.
- Free love is where it's at.
- Hairy women are wonderful.


----------



## lyric

Ohhai said:


> - *Feminism is for everyone.*
> - Bestiality shouldn't be illegal.
> - Being a paedophile is a sexual orientation not an illness.
> - *Give paedophiles help not hangings*.
> - Communism is a wonderful idea.
> - Capitalism and social conditioning are the root of all problems.
> - It most likely IS social conditioning not human nature.
> - Polygamy is a superior system than monogamy.
> - Humanity isn't very humane.
> - Religion is still the opiate of the masses.
> - New Atheism is just as obnoxious as the extremely religious.
> - Free love is where it's at.
> - Hairy women are wonderful.


What do you mean by that? And yikes.


----------



## Ohhai

lyric said:


> What do you mean by that? And yikes.


Feminism is for everyone was a reference to the Bell Hooks book. "Feminism is for everybody".

Paedophiles are problematic in that when they do act on their impulses it'd on children, however not all paedophiles act on their impulses but a large amount of them are extremely hesitant about getting help for their problem because such a large amount of people are all too willing to say "Hang the paedos". Rather than finding a real way to avoid child molestation.

In other words psychology, not barbarism.


----------



## kiirby

Ohhai said:


> - Feminism is for everyone.
> - Being a paedophile is a sexual orientation not an illness.
> - Give paedophiles help not hangings.
> - It most likely IS social conditioning not human nature.
> - Religion is still the opiate of the masses.


 +++++++++++++1.


----------



## Azador

People get the government they deserve


----------



## NoHeart

I enjoy eating lemons.

I don't care about sex or sexual things at all.

I dislike reality TV.

I enjoy solitude.


----------



## Brasilia

I *adore *black and white movies


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Ohhai said:


> - Bestiality shouldn't be illegal.
> - Hairy women are wonderful.


wat


----------



## lyric

Brasilia said:


> I *adore *black and white movies


So do I.


----------



## Droidsteel

Zeppelin said:


> British people are going to be the first to die In the Zombie apocalypse because guns are illegal there.


Dude... We live on an island.

We'll be fine.


----------



## falling down

Younger generation of guys have mostly been pussified.


----------



## typemismatch

Knives are unnecessary, forks are a pretty good cutting implement, and this leaves your other hand free to play Yahtzee under the table.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Feminism is corrupt, just like politics.


----------



## BobtheBest

Sexism is an underrated issue these days.


----------



## typemismatch

Pizza is overrated


----------



## Bethy

Sex is definitely overrated.

People who whine about being virgins and resort to finding a prostitute disgust me.

People that post pictures on here asking if they're ugly are only after attention and therefore are ugly in their own way for actually doing something like that.

Whoever said child molesters should be castrated definitely has the right idea there. Either that, or simply kill them. That's better imo.

12 million+ duck face pictures on facebook does not make you cute. It makes you look like a moron. How is that face attractive?

Tv sucks now. All shows blow, there isn't one that I can think of that's made NOW that is actually good other than walking dead.

Golden girls is the best show in the world.

Music sucks now. I hate the radio.

People who think actresses like Mila Kunis or whatever the eff her name is, is gorgeous when she is just average at best annoy the piss out of me. She's just a skinny little stick with nothing that really jumps out at you.

Gene Tierney was the most gorgeous actress who ever lived and I love all her movies.


----------



## Barette

^Gene Tierney was incredible, she had such insane beauty.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Bethy said:


> Sex is definitely overrated.
> 
> People who whine about being virgins and resort to finding a prostitute disgust me.
> 
> People that post pictures on here asking if they're ugly are only after attention and therefore are ugly in their own way for actually doing something like that.
> 
> Whoever said child molesters should be castrated definitely has the right idea there. Either that, or simply kill them. That's better imo.
> 
> 12 million+ duck face pictures on facebook does not make you cute. It makes you look like a moron. How is that face attractive?
> 
> Tv sucks now. All shows blow, there isn't one that I can think of that's made NOW that is actually good other than walking dead.
> 
> Golden girls is the best show in the world.
> 
> Music sucks now. I hate the radio.
> 
> People who think actresses like Mila Kunis or whatever the eff her name is, is gorgeous when she is just average at best annoy the piss out of me. She's just a skinny little stick with nothing that really jumps out at you.
> 
> Gene Tierney was the most gorgeous actress who ever lived and I love all her movies.


There's so much of this I could take the piss on, but I'd be called a troll. 
Frustrating.


----------



## AussiePea

Pale skin is more attractive than sun tanned. (stay indoors girls  )
Flip Flops/thongs are the worst footwear invention
Ketchup is awful
1+1= a g** damn window!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

A week or two isn't a long time to not go outside.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

AussiePea said:


> thongs are the worst footwear invention


yeah, I've never heard that one before...


----------



## AussiePea

Twelve Keyz said:


> yeah, I've never heard that one before...


lol, well it's what we call them here! (yes it gets us into trouble sometimes)


----------



## Twelve Keyz

AussiePea said:


> lol, well it's what we call them here! (yes it gets us into trouble sometimes)


lol I just googled it and it turns out such a thing exists


----------



## Barette

I love my period. I don't like bloating but for like a week beforehand my boobs get so big. I cherish that week so much.


----------



## lyric

Barette said:


> I love my period. I don't like bloating but for like a week beforehand my boobs get so big. I cherish that week so much.


:lol

Lord! You deserve a metal for being the only chick who embraces the crimson wave!


----------



## Barette

lyric said:


> :lol
> 
> Lord! You deserve a metal for being the only chick who embraces the crimson wave!


Haha XD I get as big as a house and break out and get angry at everything and everyone in the world, but it's all worth it for those bigger boobs!


----------



## falling down

Bethy said:


> Sex is definitely overrated.
> 
> People who whine about being virgins and resort to finding a prostitute disgust me.
> 
> People that post pictures on here asking if they're ugly are only after attention and therefore are ugly in their own way for actually doing something like that.
> 
> Whoever said child molesters should be castrated definitely has the right idea there. Either that, or simply kill them. That's better imo.
> 
> 12 million+ duck face pictures on facebook does not make you cute. It makes you look like a moron. How is that face attractive?
> 
> Tv sucks now. All shows blow, there isn't one that I can think of that's made NOW that is actually good other than walking dead.
> 
> Golden girls is the best show in the world.
> 
> Music sucks now. I hate the radio.
> 
> People who think actresses like Mila Kunis or whatever the eff her name is, is gorgeous when she is just average at best annoy the piss out of me. She's just a skinny little stick with nothing that really jumps out at you.
> 
> Gene Tierney was the most gorgeous actress who ever lived and I love all her movies.


feel better?



Barette said:


> I love my period. I don't like bloating but for like a week beforehand my boobs get so big. I cherish that week so much.


:lol


----------



## B l o s s o m

Barette said:


> Haha XD I get as big as a house and break out and get angry at everything and everyone in the world, but it's all worth it for those bigger boobs!


you made me smile because you managed to find positivity in periods! :teeth


----------



## kiirby

Drew, Penny and Brandt have no idea how to run a social anxiety forum. 

Oh wait, that isn't an unpopular opinion.


----------



## To22

I've always hated Scooby Doo! Where is the appeal? Is it supposed to funny, scary, or an actual mystery? It seems to be none of the above to me but hey, I'm a grown man talking about a kid's cartoon.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

at least 1/3 of americans are stupid morons


----------



## Brasilia

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> at least 1/3 of americans are stupid morons


and Minneapolis is dull :blank
like seriously, no one lives there, it's a ghost town...


----------



## AwkBoy

Paradox Frog said:


> - I can't stand sports.
> - Porn is ridiculous. I swear I've seen some porn where the women were so loose, they were more well hung than the men. Not even kidding. Porn actually turns me off just from the _porniness_ of it.
> - Facebook needs to go away.
> - I can't stand parents who are obsessed with the fact that they are parents. Your kid is an arsehole and your life is pitiful, **** off
> - I think the US is going downhill, and I'm glad in that childish "****s gonna go down" way.
> - Tracey Moffatt is a retard
> - Marcel Duchamp. I really want to kick him in the nuts.
> - I hate celebrities, all of them. I could not care less, or respect them less.
> - *I don't like Mitt Romney because he has a stupid f*cking name, what kind of name is 'Mitt' for f*cks sake? *
> - I hate how everyone has a tan (especially if it's fake). I think I'm the only person left who would prefer someone with tan lines, or freckles, than half these shallow ****s who look like oompa loompas.
> - I don't think fat people are as universally ugly as everyone thinks. Or at least I don't really care.
> - I might be the only one who likes west coast American accents.
> - I wish I was Finnish.
> - I liked 'All Quiet on the Western Front', I can't understand why everyone else in my class hated it.


His first name is actually Willard, Mitt is his middle name, I think.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Brasilia said:


> and Minneapolis is dull :blank
> like seriously, no one lives there, it's a ghost town...


over 300,000 people live there.
but ok


----------



## Brasilia

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> over 300,000 people live there.
> but ok


The population of the whole of Minnesota is less than London...

But I have to say Minneapolitans are very friendly


----------



## lyric

Theologic said:


> I've always hated Scooby Doo! Where is the appeal? Is it supposed to funny, scary, or an actual mystery? It seems to be none of the above to me but hey, I'm a grown man talking about a kid's cartoon.


That was one of my least favorite cartoons as a kid.


----------



## straightarrows

PickleNose said:


> I understand something like this is done in places like Saudi Arabia and Iran. I wouldn't necessarily call those places more just. It also doesn't appear to keep people from breaking the law (or what passes for law in those hellholes).


Don't know about Iran , but in Saudi Arabia they reduced the death penalty list (like Drugs and Rape)

One more thing about those Saudis _THEY CAN FORGIVE_!

the way execution is done Iran is very Weird! and it's soo strange no one in this world opened his mouth!


----------



## Droidsteel

Cake and cookies are the most overrated things going, most cake tastes like a dry sponge and cookies are just water and dough mixed :b

Totally tasteless.


----------



## Zeppelin

Brasilia said:


> The population of the whole of Minnesota is less than London...
> 
> But I have to say Minneapolitans are very friendly


Try going to Wyoming. Wyoming only has 500,000 people in it. Hell, there's a couple cities in that state with a population of 1. And they get more voting representation than people living in Wahington DC, and DC has more people than them. That isn't right.


----------



## typemismatch

straightarrows said:


> Don't know about Iran , but in Saudi Arabia they reduced the death penalty list (like Drugs and Rape)
> 
> One more thing about those Saudis _THEY CAN FORGIVE_!
> 
> the way execution is done Iran is very Weird! and it's soo strange no one in this world opened his mouth!


Execution is weird in Iran? What about the US - do they still have the thing where they get a guy to sit in a chair then electrocute the hell out of him?


----------



## Alas Babylon

AwkBoy said:


> His first name is actually Willard, Mitt is his middle name, I think.


My point stands proven. Both Willard and Mitt are dumbass names.


----------



## komorikun

typemismatch said:


> Execution is weird in Iran? What about the US - do they still have the thing where they get a guy to sit in a chair then electrocute the hell out of him?


I think they just do lethal injection now. I hope they get rid of it. California has a proposition now to change the death sentence to life in prison. It's supposed to save the state a ton of money.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

Not sure if I'm a minority here, but I'm sucker for horror films and mockumentaries so....I think the Paranormal Activity series is clever, scary, and worth watching.


----------



## Glacial

I am what some may consider a "tree hugger" and I am not in favor of a thriving economy that means eating up the beautiful forestlands of the US just so corporations can thrive. I am for progressive job creation, alternative forms of energy, offshore windmills for electricity. The notion that a thriving economy and jobs is represented by endless housing developments, new highways and byways and any other form of desctruction of nature is just not what I want to see. I am sure this is not popular.


----------



## iamwhatiam

There should be an iq requirement for voting.


----------



## iamwhatiam

Glacial said:


> I am what some may consider a "tree hugger" and I am not in favor of a thriving economy that means eating up the beautiful forestlands of the US just so corporations can thrive. I am for progressive job creation, alternative forms of energy, offshore windmills for electricity. The notion that a thriving economy and jobs is represented by endless housing developments, new highways and byways and any other form of desctruction of nature is just not what I want to see. I am sure this is not popular.


agree both with the opinion and that it is unpopular.


----------



## straightarrows

typemismatch said:


> Execution is weird in Iran? What about the US - do they still have the thing where they get a guy to sit in a chair then electrocute the hell out of him?


just found i found this SICK :http://www.ccadp.org/botchedx.htm



komorikun said:


> I think they just do lethal injection now. I hope they get rid of it. California has a proposition now to change the death sentence to life in prison. It's supposed to save the state a ton of money.


I guess feedings them is more $$$$ than Execution!

is that all what all americans think about? Money?!


----------



## komorikun

straightarrows said:


> I guess feedings them is more $$$$ than Execution!
> 
> is that all what all americans think about? Money?!


I think you are mixed up. The death penalty is more expensive than life in prison due to legal fees and they have to be kept in special quarters.


----------



## PitaMe

I bet there are a ton of people that don't post for fear of being ridiculed on their "unpopular" opinion.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

being a sociopath and having aspd is nothing to be ashamed of. they deserve help, not to be looked down upon.


----------



## the alley cat

I think facebook is disgusting.... see, I didn't even put a capital on it, doesn't deserve it.

Science is BS and laughable and ridiculous sometimes (so is school). It ignores so many things and justifies things using a justification that is completely made up, just so it seems nice and reasonable and fits within how we think and our norms.

Geez there are so many things... can't list them all.


----------



## lisbeth

I don't like pizza.


----------



## olschool

I think facebook is overrated and meaningless!I just dont get why people like it so much


----------



## meganmila

I don't care about smoking anything but I admit watching people smoke meth with that white cloud is really neat.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Dutch (staring Ed O'Neil) is John Hughes best work, also Ed's best movie.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

There was a small, and I mean like super small but very existent, part of me that wanted Romney to win so that pot would stay illegal.









Come at me brothers and sisters.


----------



## whattothink

Betty White is overrated. Smosh sucks. Jenna Marbles is annoying. Katy Perry is an annoying try-hard, fake *****. 50 Cent is a very likable guy, but he's not a very good rapper. Eminem might be the greatest rapper in history. Will I.A.M. is a great composer but a terrible rapper. All religion is stupid, but I respect everyone's right to follow it. The Simpsons became terrible after 1998. MAD TV was infinitely better than SNL; they try way too hard on many SNL skits to appeal to 'intellects' but it almost always becomes unfunny.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

whattothink said:


> Betty White is overrated. Smosh sucks. Jenna Marbles is annoying. Katy Perry is an annoying try-hard, fake *****. 50 Cent is a very likable guy, but he's not a very good rapper. Eminem might be the greatest rapper in history. Will I.A.M. is a great composer but a terrible rapper. All religion is stupid, but I respect everyone's right to follow it. The Simpsons became terrible after 1998.


I'd put Nas/Biggie above Eminem, but other than that I agree. I also used to like Smosh but they've been falling off.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

lisbeth said:


> I don't like pizza.


its ****ing nasty.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Mods shouldn't be allowed to say anything that isn't scripted because the more they write the more recognizable their writing style is.


----------



## Zeppelin

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I'd put Nas/Biggie above Eminem, but other than that I agree. I also used to like Smosh but they've been falling off.


I still watch and like smosh. I think the reason why I still watch it is because I'm bored and its better than most of the other stuff on YouTube.


----------



## BillDauterive

I don't think Obama is as great as many people say and that Romney isn't as bad as so many are saying. I think both are just about equally bad.


----------



## Marakunda

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> There was a small, and I mean like super small but very existent, part of me that wanted Romney to win so that pot would stay illegal.
> 
> Come at me brothers and sisters.


Are you implying Obama remaining president had anything to do with weed being legalized in a few places....? No doubt the same thing would've happened with Romney anyways. Obama doesn't care about **** like that, either that or he legitimately hates pot smokers. All politicians are "moral" people, they have to be.

Watch him contribute nothing towards legalization again. It's gonna happen.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Marakunda said:


> Are you implying Obama remaining president had anything to do with weed being legalized in a few places....? No doubt the same thing would've happened with Romney anyways. Obama doesn't care about **** like that, either that or he legitimately hates pot smokers. All politicians are "moral" people, they have to be.
> 
> Watch him contribute nothing towards legalization again. It's gonna happen.


Okay, well first off all I'm not gonna argue about this


----------



## Barette

Mitt Romney's a scumbag but I still think he's handsome.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Barette said:


> Mitt Romney's a scumbag but I still think he's handsome.


I think Paul Ryan looks better.


----------



## Barette

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I think Paul Ryan looks better.


Well that is an unpopular opinion.

I guess I'm into the old white man type.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Barette said:


> Well that is an unpopular opinion.
> 
> I guess I'm into the old white man type.


What's wrong with Paul Ryan? In terms of physical attractiveness that is.


----------



## Marakunda

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Okay, well first off all I'm not gonna argue about this


Ain't no arguing going on. I respect your point of view/opinion. Just felt like posting is all.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I like Vegemite.


----------



## Barette

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What's wrong with Paul Ryan? In terms of physical attractiveness that is.


He's not unattractive, but I think Mitt Romney carries himself well. It's probably cause he's an ahole, but I think Ryan's a little goofy, IDK why.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Barette said:


> He's not unattractive, but I think Mitt Romney carries himself well. It's probably cause he's an ahole, but I think Ryan's a little goofy, IDK why.


Ryan's an ahole. Like Mitt Romney isn't? :lol I actually think Ryan is pretty cool, calm, and collected, but I do agree that he seems a bit goofy. He did become a meme sorta.


----------



## Barette

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ryan's an ahole. Like Mitt Romney isn't? :lol I actually think Ryan is pretty cool, calm, and collected, but I do agree that he seems a bit goofy. He did become a meme sorta.


Oh sorry, my mind can't string together sentences lol, I meant Romney carries himself so well cause he's an ahole, with that huge ego. I don't know anything about Ryan, I just think he's goofy looking, probably from the memes. Either that or the ears.


----------



## Zeppelin

Rhode Island, Connecticut, Massachucets, New Hampshire and Vermont are all too small to be states. My county, King County is double the size of Rhode Island and almost double the people too. All of the New England States (except for maine, its a decent size) should just become one state.

And to think Rhode Island and the other small New England states( excluding Maine ) get 10 senators. That's just crazy. 

Also, I think Deleware is too small to be a state to. It should just like join Maryland.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## falling down

If you were a person that supported Romney, please feel free to die any time soon. That is all.


----------



## Nevermind0

falling down said:


> If you were a person that supported Romney, please feel free to die any time soon. That is all.


Many people who supported Romney have no choice but to die soon since they're old. I saw the statistic and yeah, them bingo players love Romney.


----------



## tbyrfan

Mitt Romney is hot.
Elf is a terrible movie, and Will Ferrell isn't funny at all.
Courtney Stodden may be a ditz but she seems like a nice person and fun to hang out with.
Daniel Tosh is a douche and not funny. Tosh.0 is a terrible show.
I actually sort of like Nicki Minaj songs and trashy rap in general. It's a guilty pleasure.
I like Nickelback.
Learning about history is really fun.
I don't care for watching sports. Except I do like to watch bowling.
Titanic was hilarious. 
I've never eaten at a fast food chain because I think they're disgusting.


----------



## Zeppelin

tbyrfan said:


> Mitt Romney is hot.
> Elf is a terrible movie, and Will Ferrell isn't funny at all.
> Courtney Stodden may be a ditz but she seems like a nice person and fun to hang out with.
> Daniel Tosh is a douche and not funny. Tosh.0 is a terrible show.
> I actually sort of like Nicki Minaj songs and trashy rap in general. It's a guilty pleasure.
> I like Nickelback.
> Learning about history is really fun.
> I don't care for watching sports. Except I do like to watch bowling.
> Titanic was hilarious.
> I've never eaten at a fast food chain because I think they're disgusting.


Mitt Romney only looks younger/better because he uses this:


----------



## tbyrfan

Zeppelin said:


> Mitt Romney only looks younger/better because he uses this:


I swear he's a robot. Nobody can look that good at 65. :afr


----------



## falling down

tbyrfan said:


> *Mitt Romney is hot.*
> *Elf is a terrible movie, and Will Ferrell isn't funny at all.*
> *Courtney Stodden may be a ditz but she seems like a nice person and fun to hang out with.*
> Daniel Tosh is a douche and not funny. Tosh.0 is a terrible show.
> I actually sort of like Nicki Minaj songs and trashy rap in general. It's a guilty pleasure.
> *I like Nickelback.*
> *Learning about history is really fun.*
> *I don't care for watching sports. Except I do like to watch bowling.*
> Titanic was hilarious.
> *I've never eaten at a fast food chain because I think they're disgusting.*


Trollolololol :lol


----------



## whattothink

I'll admit, he is attractive for his age. I've seen a few photos from when he was younger and he's a stud. However, I think most of his perceived 'hotness' is owed to his enormous ego, douchebag attitude, and aggressive charisma. If a guy wants to punch another guy in the face for no specific reason, women will usually find him attractive.


----------



## Zeppelin

falling down said:


> Trollolololol :lol


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Titanic ripped my heart out and ate it.


----------



## falling down

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## Marakunda

- There's no such thing as internet piracy. It's called downloading, and there's nothing wrong with it. If I owned the intellectual rights/copyright to something, I honestly wouldn't care if people were "stealing" my money. I would create that thing for the fun factor, and let other people share in that fun. I wouldn't care about the money. Anyone or any company who cares about **** like that is either fake, or are a bunch of greedy ****s.

- Guys who resemble girls are usually sexy. I'm not talking long/medium length hair and skinniness, I'm talking full on androgyny. Crossdressing and stuff like that. It's great.

- Most music on the radio is terrible, music to party/get drunk to is all it is, and it's almost always awful.

- I dislike promiscuity of any kind, anyone who's an over the top insanely sexual person annoys me. That includes guys. Nothing wrong with "**** shaming". etc. etc. etc.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Greeks are lazy, entitled morons, and the mess in Greece is entirely their fault. The incompetence of the Greek people in all institutions (government, private sector, financial, etc) is the cause of their downfall. 

Austerity would do them good, but they cannot bear any pain or sacrifice whatsoever.


----------



## lisbeth

Life and the universe are completely and utterly without point, purpose or meaning.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

Zeppelin said:


>


I've actually never watched Elf, but dang if this gif doesn't make me feel like doing that to the next elevator I step into. I love buttons!

Also, I saved some of Stephen Hawking's younger pictures from off Google because I think they're cute.


----------



## Still Waters

I am sick to death of Whitney Houston songs! I'm sorry she died so young and failed to truly appreciate all the talent she'd been given -But she certainly shouldn't be elevated to saint status and the overkill of her songs now is just making me cringe.


----------



## Raphael200

Tough guys should also hug each other.


----------



## Ali477

I think this sites policy on deleting any threads and posts which talk about suicide is wrong, i understand this is strictly a SA support forum but the site admins should know that many people suffer from other issues that SA brings on (depression,isolation, suicidal thoughts ect). there's been a few cases where Ive seen people ask for advice on this sort of topic and only to have their posts deleted/threads locked for "inappropriate content" thats apparently against the sites rules.


----------



## Mr Deuce

Luke688 said:


> I think this sites policy on deleting any threads and posts which talk about suicide is wrong, i understand this is strictly a SA support forum but the site admins should know that many people suffer from other issues that SA brings on (depression,isolation, suicidal thoughts ect). there's been a few cases where Ive seen people ask for advice on this sort of topic and only to have their posts deleted/threads locked for "inappropriate content" thats apparently against the sites rules.


:agree I believe that most people on the forum would agree with you on this.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I like the taste of orange peels.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Greeks are lazy, entitled morons, and the mess in Greece is entirely their fault. The incompetence of the Greek people in all institutions (government, private sector, financial, etc) is the cause of their downfall.
> 
> Austerity would do them good, but they cannot bear any pain or sacrifice whatsoever.


wow


----------



## falling down

Twelve Keyz said:


> I like the taste of orange peels.












I think it would be best if we forgot about remembrance day and moved on.


----------



## Scotty23

Luke688 said:


> I think this sites policy on deleting any threads and posts which talk about suicide is wrong, i understand this is strictly a SA support forum but the site admins should know that many people suffer from other issues that SA brings on (depression,isolation, suicidal thoughts ect). there's been a few cases where Ive seen people ask for advice on this sort of topic and only to have their posts deleted/threads locked for "inappropriate content" thats apparently against the sites rules.


I think their policy is criminal and immoral.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Donnie in the Dark said:


> wow


Don't mind him, it's the autism talking.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

lisbeth said:


> Life and the universe are completely and utterly without point, purpose or meaning.


why does anything have to have meaning? 
that is such a human delusion.

and wow^ 
that is definitely why youre on my ignore list.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Hey, that's really offensive. =/
I'm one of those autists who uses my condition as an excuse for everything, though...I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> I swear he's a robot. Nobody can look that good at 65. :afr


Are you serious?! Mitt's 65?! I thought he was like 51! Well that's the sexiest senior citizen I've ever seen. I don't like Mitt as a person, but I think he's sexy as all hell. He's a gilf, then. The third oldest man I'd ever do (Paul Newman was the first and Robert Redford is the second, I'd have done Paul up even in his 80s, I still regret not stalking him in Westport when he was alive)

Just looked up Mitt when he was young, excuse me while I fan myself.










Random: John McCain was a hottie when he was younger too. It seems the only thing I like about the Republican party is they're pretty foxy.


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> Are you serious?! Mitt's 65?! I thought he was like 51! Well that's the sexiest senior citizen I've ever seen. I don't like Mitt as a person, but I think he's sexy as all hell. He's a gilf, then. The third oldest man I'd ever do (Paul Newman was the first and Robert Redford is the second, I'd have done Paul up even in his 80s, I still regret not stalking him in Westport when he was alive)
> 
> Just looked up Mitt when he was young, excuse me while I fan myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random: John McCain was a hottie when he was younger too. It seems the only thing I like about the Republican party is they're pretty foxy.


Same here, I don't really like Republicans but oh, Mitt Romney...always was sexy and still is :eyes

also, young Joe Biden:










:fall


----------



## Barette

Dayum, Biden wasn't bad looking. He went real bald real early though, which can be sexy but not on Biden. Romeny though, I swear, I would in a heartbeat.

Also: Did y'all know Wills was handsome at one time? Cause I didn't.


----------



## Barette

I've always thought Ulysses S Grant was pretty foxy when he was younger, too, going off of this hot politician thing.


----------



## ACCV93

Barette said:


> Are you serious?! Mitt's 65?! I thought he was like 51! Well that's the sexiest senior citizen I've ever seen. I don't like Mitt as a person, but I think he's sexy as all hell. He's a gilf, then. The third oldest man I'd ever do (Paul Newman was the first and Robert Redford is the second, I'd have done Paul up even in his 80s, I still regret not stalking him in Westport when he was alive)
> 
> Just looked up Mitt when he was young, excuse me while I fan myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random: John McCain was a hottie when he was younger too. It seems the only thing I like about the Republican party is they're pretty foxy.


And that's why they call him Mittens folks, he's too hot to touch :rofl


----------



## Reclus

Barette said:


> I don't like Mitt as a person, but I think he's sexy as all hell. He's a gilf, then. The third oldest man I'd ever do (Paul Newman was the first and Robert Redford is the second, I'd have done Paul up even in his 80s, I still regret not stalking him in Westport when he was alive)


 :shock :tiptoe


----------



## tbyrfan

Oh my! I do like Prince Harry too, I have to say.

young Reagan too:


----------



## AwkBoy

*Weed, cocaine, ecstasy, LSD, and magic mushrooms* are acceptable drugs for use and shouldn't be demonized. Especially *weed, cocaine, and ecstasy*.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

AwkBoy said:


> *Weed, cocaine, ecstasy, LSD, and magic mushrooms* are acceptable drugs for use and shouldn't be demonized. Especially *weed, cocaine, and ecstasy*.


acid and LSD are the same thing...

Regardless, I would like to try it someday.


----------



## AwkBoy

Twelve Keyz said:


> acid and LSD are the same thing...
> 
> Regardless, I would like to try it someday.


Edited


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

trisquel said:


> Hey, that's really offensive. =/
> I'm one of those autists who uses my condition as an excuse for everything, though...I don't see anything wrong with that.


:no


----------



## ryobi

myspace is better than facebook


----------



## Crescent861

Prisoners should not get time off of their sentence for 'good behaviour' and that all of their rights should be taken away. 

Corporal punishment.....


----------



## Brad

tbyrfan said:


> Oh my! I do like Prince Harry too, I have to say.
> 
> young Reagan too:


Wow... Mind****. Who would've thought Biden and Reagan were sexy


----------



## falling down

i think we're hitting all time new lows here


----------



## Brasilia

Dayyyuuummm 
she got "it"










And I guess him too :lol


----------



## PickleNose

Brasilia said:


> Dayyyuuummm
> she got "it"


 I always wondered why her glasses look like safety goggles. Does she cut down trees in her spare time?


----------



## RiversEdge

Twelve Keyz said:


> acid and LSD are the same thing...
> 
> Regardless, I would like to try it someday.


Stays in your system for years and years...and you can have a random flash back. 
opcorn -- derp--


----------



## ryobi

felons should be allowed to vote


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Twelve Keyz said:


> acid and LSD are the same thing...
> 
> Regardless, I would like to try it someday.


Whoa son, you don't want to be messing with no acid. It's bad for you.




You don't even want to know what happened to Sean :no.


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> Oh my! I do like Prince Harry too, I have to say.
> 
> young Reagan too:


That's Reagan?! I can't believe it, he wasn't badlookin' either. My goodness, I never knew.

Unpopular opinion, I've never thought John F Kennedy was that attractive. John F Kennedy Jr, however...


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> Unpopular opinion, I've never thought John F Kennedy was that attractive. John F Kennedy Jr, however...


i used to have a huge crush on JFK when i was little. but JFK Jr. definitely wins the hotness contest lol


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> i used to have a huge crush on JFK when i was little. but JFK Jr. definitely wins the hotness contest lol


There's a lot of shirtless photos of him, all of which I approve. I feel like he was born to be a hot fireman instead of a politician.


----------



## Canucklehead

I had a crush on Peggy from Married with Children.


----------



## Barette

Canucklehead said:


> I had a crush on Peggy from Married with Children.


She had swagger before swagger was a word. I always dug the spandex pants and belt look.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I'm attracted to short men, not tall

I don't get what is so sexy about Channing Tatem, Ryan Reynolds, Ryan Gosling...

I don't find super buff 6-packs hot. A little muscle is hot but body-builders are not

I love the cold weather!

I do not believe in the spanking or hitting of children

I hate ketchup, mustard, lettuce

I hate spicy food, Asian food, and seafood

I do not like perfect smiles. I like if there is a small bit of crookedness there, and they are off-white, not blazing snow white. Imperfect smiles gives character to the face.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Crescent861 said:


> Prisoners should not get time off of their sentence for 'good behaviour' and that all of their rights should be taken away.
> 
> Corporal punishment.....


 So..... no good incentives to behave well in prison? Unlucky, anyone who works at a prison..... tough enough for them already.


----------



## lisbeth

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> why does anything have to have meaning?
> that is such a human delusion.
> 
> and wow^
> that is definitely why youre on my ignore list.


Meaning is a human delusion? Bro, that's kind of the point I was making.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Coffee tastes terrible


----------



## Raphael200

People should not sleep around.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

no, people shouldn't sleep around - they should stay awake and indoors..


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

lisbeth said:


> Meaning is a human delusion? Bro, that's kind of the point I was making.


I was agreeing with you


----------



## lisbeth

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> I was agreeing with you


Oh ****. I'm so sorry. I think I spend too much time arguing with people on the internet and automatically assume the worst whenever someone replies to me.










Rolling my eyes at my own stupidity right now. How embarrassment.


----------



## meganmila

Canadian Brotha said:


> Coffee tastes terrible


Agreed.


----------



## Kittylee

I'm terrified of what will happen as a result of the affordable health care act.

I don't understand the point of legalizing marijuana in a state when it's not legal federally. You could have a legal business in your state only to have the Feds come in and destroy all that you've worked for. Legalizing it federally would certainly help with the debt problem. 

I believe that a gun ban would only create more violence.

I don't understand why gay marriage and abortion are issues. As adults I think that by now we should be able to accept differences if people want to same sex marry or abort a child then let them do what they feel is best, and if they don't want to then they don't have to. However, I do not care to pay for someone else's abortion.

I think that customer service is more like baby the customer. If a customer is a jerk to the sales person, the sales person shouldn't have to take it. If all store did that then either the jerks wouldn't shop or more likely they would change their attitudes.


----------



## dingleberryz

America should get over 9/11 already.
Facebook is the stupidest site ever.
School shouldn't be mandatory.
Marijuana is good for you.
There should be a anarchist country.


----------



## Brasilia

I actually care about Somalians, they're citizens of this planet too.


----------



## Droidsteel

HarryStanluv25 said:


> I do not believe in the spanking or hitting of children


if it was illigal to hit your kids, children could do whatever they wanted in the household (break property, hurt their siblings and other children, etc.) And their parents woulden't be able to do anything to stop them.


----------



## Hello22

i hate coleslaw with a passion, if you put it on my plate, it destroys the meal, i also hate too much sauce on my food, i always feel you are trying to hide/disguise something. 


Rhianna is a tit, so is nicki minaj,.

Wine and coffee are over rated, ****ing horrible s*** altogether.

tea (or more commonly known as english/irish breakfast teas) with milk is seriously under-rated, nothing else gets me more calm than a cup of 'normal' tea with milk, and a cigarette. absolute heaven.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I think cats and dogs are better than most people.


----------



## Barette

WintersTale said:


> I think cats and dogs are better than most people.


Well that's just a fact.

ETA: Also, whoever said Rihanna is a tit, THANK YOU. I can't stand her, she's such an ahole.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Wohwoh said:


> I don't think Megan Fox is attractive.
> 
> I'm more attracted to hair that ISN'T straight. Nothing wrong with straight hair though.
> 
> Didn't think The Hangover was funny.
> 
> I like very eccentric music that I'm sure a lot of people not call music.
> 
> I am totally uninterested in the lyrics in music.
> 
> Don't really like cars or driving.
> 
> Sports are not fun to watch. Ever. EVER!
> 
> Beer is DISGUSTING!
> 
> Vocalist are very overrated. I'm cool with singing but damn...
> 
> Don't believe in any gods.
> 
> AC/DC, The Beatles and Ozzy=Boring
> 
> I don't worship white girls. Still like em though. It's kind of annoying when you look at something like a list or picture of a bunch of "attractive women" and it's just a bunch of white chicks. I'm always like "C'MON! WHAT THE HELL!? MIX IT UP! Women of other races are attractive too, ya know..."
> 
> Beards are cool.
> 
> I think racism is more common than most people think.
> 
> I don't think calling a white person a cracker is the same as calling a black person the N-word.
> 
> Blonde hair is overrated. Nothing wrong with it though. Still attractive.
> 
> It's okay to be gay.
> 
> I prefer ladies that look more natural. Don't like the plastic surgery look or a lot makeup.
> 
> TV is pretty boring.
> 
> American pop is doo doo.
> 
> I don't worship skinny girls. But once again...Nothing wrong with them. I just don't see how they're so much better than thick girls.
> 
> *Many parents are incompetent, neglect their children emotionally and/or physically or have no f****** idea how to raise a child.* I'm with Elixer one this one.


Maybe this is an unpopular opinion, but you have the coolest hair and facial hair ever.


----------



## Wohwoh

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Maybe this is an unpopular opinion, but you have the coolest hair and facial hair ever.


Hmm...I do, don't I?


----------



## Barette

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Maybe this is an unpopular opinion, but you have the coolest hair and facial hair ever.


That's not unpopular at all. He does have cool hair and facial hair.


----------



## Josefz27

I know it's been said alot but I'm just gonna add more, Megan Fox is not hot, cute, or sexy, imo I give her a 'meh'.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Barette said:


> That's not unpopular at all. He does have cool hair and facial hair.


I don't know...society tends to not to favor men with long hair 

Growing my hair out to. It'll be my veil.


----------



## Barette

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> I don't know...society tends to not to favor men with long hair
> 
> Growing my hair out to. It'll be my veil.


Haha, I think it depends on if the guy can really pull it off. Some guys just look like they just need long hair.


----------



## GroupHug

Argo was the most mediocre experience I've ever had in a theater. Amazing cast wasted on a boring film.


----------



## Xenos

The Lord of the Rings movies are better than the books. Tolkien fans complain about things Peter Jackson left out, like Tom Bombadil and the scouring of the Shire, but those things all sucked.


----------



## Droidsteel

Xenos said:


> The Lord of the Rings movies are better than the books. Tolkien fans complain about things Peter Jackson left out, like Tom Bombadil and the scouring of the Shire, but those things all sucked.


Seconded. After reading the books, all I could think was: 'J.r.r. Tolkien had a fantastic imagination, was a master linguist... but a poor author. Maybe he was good back in his day I don't know.

The book of the hobbit is great though, really is one of the best books I have read.

Another unpopular opinion of mine: people complain about movies way too much.


----------



## theseventhkey

Wohwoh said:


> I don't think Megan Fox is attractive.
> 
> I'm more attracted to hair that ISN'T straight. Nothing wrong with straight hair though.
> 
> Didn't think The Hangover was funny.
> 
> I like very eccentric music that I'm sure a lot of people not call music.
> 
> *I am totally uninterested in the lyrics in music. *
> 
> Don't really like cars or driving.
> 
> Sports are not fun to watch. Ever. EVER!
> 
> Beer is DISGUSTING!
> 
> Vocalist are very overrated. I'm cool with singing but damn...
> 
> Don't believe in any gods.
> 
> AC/DC, The Beatles and Ozzy=Boring
> 
> I don't worship white girls. Still like em though. It's kind of annoying when you look at something like a list or picture of a bunch of "attractive women" and it's just a bunch of white chicks. I'm always like "C'MON! WHAT THE HELL!? MIX IT UP! Women of other races are attractive too, ya know..."
> 
> Beards are cool.
> 
> I think racism is more common than most people think.
> 
> I don't think calling a white person a cracker is the same as calling a black person the N-word.
> 
> Blonde hair is overrated. Nothing wrong with it though. Still attractive.
> 
> It's okay to be gay.
> 
> I prefer ladies that look more natural. Don't like the plastic surgery look or a lot makeup.
> 
> TV is pretty boring.
> 
> American pop is doo doo.
> 
> I don't worship skinny girls. But once again...Nothing wrong with them. I just don't see how they're so much better than thick girls.
> 
> *Many parents are incompetent, neglect their children emotionally and/or physically or have no f****** idea how to raise a child.* I'm with Elixer one this one.


I hate listening to other people's thoughts in music, I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Reclus

Not all men are evil.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

All drugs should be legal, however bad they are for people. I don't think the government has a right to tell people what to do with their own bodies.

There is nothing immoral about anything which doesn't harm anyone non-consenting. The only true evil in the world is suffering.

I think the age of consent should be lowered, perhaps not to allow adults to sleep with young teenagers, but at least for teenagers to sleep with other teenagers. Reasons: if they have the opportunity they will do it anyway (I know I would have done), and I think it's a violation of human rights to deny somebody use of their body to fulfill natural urges.


----------



## hoddesdon

The moon landing was a hoax.


----------



## Daniel C

European countries should form the United States of Europe. Greece should be saved using other countries' tax money.

The world is essentially a totally material place without any worth, value, or meaning.

Football is highly overrated.

The movie 'Shakespeare in love' is mediocre at best.

Drugs, abortion and euthanesia should be legal, but guns should be illegal. (I'm not sure how unpopular that opinion is, but many people on the internet seem to disagree.)

Ronald Reagan is the most overrated president in history. 

There is nothing wrong with cultural relativism.

Brad Pitt is actually a very good actor.

Beer is really loathsome.

Israel should be given the choice between withdrawing from the West Bank or being boycotted by Western countries.

Dance music is terrible.

Händel was a very mediocre composer.

South Park is the worst tv show I've ever seen.

Phew, that's out. Please don't pin me down for all of that.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

That new grumpy cat that has everyone going.... is hideous.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Eazy-E suuuuuuuucccckkksss.


----------



## Brasilia

Daniel C said:


> European countries should form the United States of Europe. *Greece should be saved* using other countries' tax money.
> 
> The movie 'Shakespeare in love' is *mediocre at best*.
> 
> *Ronald Reagan is the most overrated president in history. *
> 
> *Israel should be given the choice* between withdrawing from the West Bank or being boycotted by Western countries.
> 
> South Park is the *worst* tv show I've ever seen.


----------



## Daniel C

Brasilia said:


>


I'm sorry, sometimes the truth is hard. I hope you won't hold this against me. :teeth


----------



## falling down

Daniel Tosh and Tosh.0...not that funny, overrated in fact.


----------



## Wohwoh

falling down said:


> Daniel Tosh and Tosh.0...not that funny, overrated in fact.


This.
His skits are are straight up doo doo.


----------



## tbyrfan

falling down said:


> Daniel Tosh and Tosh.0...not that funny, overrated in fact.


Agreed!!


----------



## falling down

Wohwoh said:


> This.
> His skits are are straight up doo doo.


He has the odd nugget of gold but a lot of his material is lower than Jackass type cringe worthy. I hope the money he's making is worth doing the absolute stupid **** he has to do to get it.

Dave Chappelle, Louis CK >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dane Cook > Daniel Tosh


----------



## Brasilia

Daniel C said:


> I'm sorry, sometimes the *truth* is hard. I hope you won't hold this against me. :teeth


*Unpopular opinion indeed

:lol


----------



## Ali477

ShadyGFX said:


> Eazy-E suuuuuuuucccckkksss.


I second this pretty much 90% of his lyrics are just him bragging about "Bustin hoes" and shooting people...


----------



## BillDauterive

"SkyFall" was far overrated. Daniel Craig is not a good Bond, his movies are just generic action movies, not "Bond" enough at all. For instance the lack of gadgets.

I actually liked "Die Another Day" (when most hate it), at least it had all the marks of "Bond".


----------



## Droidsteel

Rahul87 said:


> "SkyFall" was far overrated. Daniel Craig is not a good Bond, his movies are just generic action movies, not "Bond" enough at all. For instance the lack of gadgets.
> 
> I actually liked "Die Another Day" (when most hate it), at least it had all the marks of "Bond".


I can agree that quantum of solace was just a generic action movie. Skyfall had everything though, girls, gadgets (the gun that only he could shoot) a disfigured villain, m, q, the 'shaken not stirred' line. An Aston martin, silly one-lines and over the top and ridiculous action.

it was defiantly a bond movie, maybe even more, It is pretty much the only film in the franchise that you can be spoilerd due to being slightly less predictable than the average bond flick.

I liked Die another day too though


----------



## BillDauterive

Droidsteel said:


> I can agree that quantum of solace was just a generic action movie. Skyfall had everything though, girls, gadgets (the gun that only he could shoot) a disfigured villain, m, q, the 'shaken not stirred' line. An Aston martin, silly one-lines and over the top and ridiculous action.


I felt disappointed when Bond was only given a pistol and radio in SkyFall. When Bond asks Q about the lack of more gadgets, Q responds that the new MI6 isn't like that anymore. Then I was just annoyed by them actually trying to defend the lack of gadgets and dismissing it.

I guess I was spoiled by the many more and varied gadgets Bond uses in older movies, like grappling hooks, cell phones with a built in taser, exploding pens, cars which can cloak, or be remote controlled, or have ejector seats, etc.

I feel sad that the older Bond movies are viewed as corny, campy, etc. now, and that the current Craig movies are perfect. I find them to be too serious, too generic, etc. I'm only 25 and already feel like an old fart.


----------



## Droidsteel

Rahul87 said:


> I felt disappointed when Bond was only given a pistol and radio in SkyFall. When Bond asks Q about the lack of more gadgets, Q responds that the new MI6 isn't like that anymore. Then I was just annoyed by them actually trying to defend the lack of gadgets and dismissing it.
> 
> I guess I was spoiled by the many more and varied gadgets Bond uses in older movies, like grappling hooks, cell phones with a built in taser, exploding pens, cars which can cloak, or be remote controlled, or have ejector seats, etc.
> 
> I feel sad that the older Bond movies are viewed as corny, campy, etc. now, and that the current Craig movies are perfect. I find them to be too serious, too generic, etc. I'm only 25 and already feel like an old fart.


My dad always says bond shoudent be as gritty as it is now. I do like the old ones aswell, both the modern and older bonds are equally important to pop culture imo.


----------



## Paramecium

Brad Pitt is *not *attractive.
U2, Placebo, Metallica and Guns'n Roses are very overrated.
Jim Carrey is not funny.
Pacman is very boring.
Linkin Park is sh**ty.
Matrix II was better than I.

I'm not against homosexualism but I feel like the movies that support gay marriages or anything gay, get more attention and congrats. Same thing about the movies about Jews too. (maybe its because the whole movie industry is governed by the Jews) They all guarantee their golden tickets to high ranks.

Carly Rae Japsen, Rihanna, Taylor Swift and many more from the USA who release singles like every week and get over 30 million views in that week.. I have no word to say.

I dont think _this _is an unpopular opinion but, Sean Connery was the real James Bond.


----------



## Orchestrated

Chopper Majeure said:


> *Linkin Park is sh**ty.*


:yes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

falling down said:


> Dave Chappelle, Louis CK >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dane Cook > Daniel Tosh


We have very similar taste in comedians.


----------



## falling down

InfiniteBlaze said:


> We have very similar taste in comedians.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

- Justin Bieber is actually talented, and a really nice guy. Don't know why he gets the hate he does.
- Windows 8 is such an improvement over Windows 7.
- Football sucks, for the most part. Basketball, on the other hand, is the greatest sport in the history of mankind.
- It's actually harder to write a catchy pop song sometimes than it is to write something complicated.
- Religion is the cause of most problems in the world.
- Violence is unnecessary.
- Eric Clapton is talented, but overrated.
- Steve Hackett is talented, and underrated.


----------



## falling down

People are going to do what people are going to do and you're just going to have to deal with it. 
Age is nothing but a number.


----------



## cousin corona

George Carlin isn't that funny to me

Tyler Perry is embarrassing the African American community

Goodfellas>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>godfather(put me to sleep)

Guy Ritchie movies are crap

It's great that Barack obama is black..but so far he's been a ****ty president.

most people get into relationships because being lonely and single is ****ty.Very rarely do people fall for each other in true love

voting is almost pointless

I believe everyone should use the world n****a if they want to.

Most beer taste like dog piss

Sex is probably the only thing that is just as overrated as it is underrated

too much of anything can be a bad thing.That includes positivity

Acquaintances are a big waste of time

Guys and girls can be friends but sex is a completely different issue all together.


----------



## falling down

I'm convinced that super happy positive all the time type people are on something that they aren't telling anyone about.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

gods punchline said:


> Sex is probably the only thing that is just as overrated as it is underrated


Then wouldn't it cancel out and be properly rated?



falling down said:


> I'm convinced that super happy positive all the time type people are on something that they aren't telling anyone about.


When someone has no good reason to be happy other than being alive (which is overrated), then I agree.

However, I believe some people actually have it like that because they were born with the silver spoon. Good looking, intelligent, born in a nice neighborhood etc.


----------



## cousin corona

forget it it's just overrated( it's just too crazy too admit)


----------



## factmonger

The Hangover wasn't funny
Pepperoni is gross
lima beans are delicious


----------



## whattothink

falling down said:


> Daniel Tosh and Tosh.0...not that funny, overrated in fact.


I agree somewhat. It somehow passed the first season hurdle and became popular. It's not that funny, but it's fun to watch imo. I disagree that he's not funny. I find his standup to be alright.






It's also neat that he claims to suffer from social anxiety.


----------



## lyric

Twinkies are TERRIBLE.


----------



## Barette

I've been seeing people worship Lana del Rey but I think she's an alright artist and has ruined her looks from surgery. I like her music, though, I'm listening to it right now and I'm gonna buy her new album tomorrow. But she's got this little subculture around her now, like a mini Gaga club, and it's like, _why_?


----------



## lyric

Barette said:


> I've been seeing people worship Lana del Rey but I think she's an alright artist and has ruined her looks from surgery. I like her music, though, I'm listening to it right now and I'm gonna buy her new album tomorrow. But she's got this little subculture around her now, like a mini Gaga club, and it's like, _why_?


Lana has benefited from having a rich millionaire daddy and a super smart record label. They've shaped her into an artist that can appeal to both Pop and Indie fans. She doesn't look or sound like anyone else on the radio and her whole Americana style is pretty original. Of course, her looks have alot to do with her success, she's ****ing gorgeous. But she also can't perform. So I guess I'll wait and see. She'll likely be a fad for a while and die out like all the others.


----------



## Barette

Yeah, I'd read that she had a very rich daddy. I never found her gorgeous though, I think she has terrible looks from all that work. I do love her hair and makeup, though. And I dig her schtick of '60s stuff. Her singing annoys me a lot of times too. IDK why I listen to her when I have all these complaints XD And yet I was obsessed with Born to Die for a little while.


----------



## lyric

Barette said:


> Yeah, I'd read that she had a very rich daddy. I never found her gorgeous though, I think she has terrible looks from all that work. I do love her hair and makeup, though. And I dig her schtick of '60s stuff. Her singing annoys me a lot of times too. IDK why I listen to her when I have all these complaints XD And yet I was obsessed with Born to Die for a little while.


She's just as manufactured as the other pop stars, its just not as obvious. I love the production on her songs but her voice is melancholy and dreary.

As far as her looks, she hasn't had much done. It's just the obvious lip injections. She looked fine before, but you know women always feel the need to transform once they are becoming famous. Her lips look more natural than some others I've seen.


----------



## Barette

lyric said:


> She's just as manufactured as the other pop stars, its just not as obvious. I love the production on her songs but her voice is melancholy and dreary.
> 
> As far as her looks, she hasn't had much done. It's just the obvious lip injections. She looked fine before, but you know women always feel the need to transform once they are becoming famous. Her lips look more natural than some others I've seen.


Yeah, and she's trying for that '60s monotone singing like Nancy Sinatra but she doesn't pull it off all the time. I liked it in Off to the Races, but sometimes it doesn't fit.

She's had a nose job too, the lips will go down but I really feel bad for her for that nose job. I saw a before picture and she was pretty, and completely unrecognizable.


----------



## lyric

Barette said:


> Yeah, and she's trying for that '60s monotone singing like Nancy Sinatra but she doesn't pull it off all the time. I liked it in Off to the Races, but sometimes it doesn't fit.
> 
> She's had a nose job too, the lips will go down but I really feel bad for her for that nose job. I saw a before picture and she was pretty, and completely unrecognizable.


Nancy Sinatra is CLEARLY who her record label models her after. It was actually a really clever move.

Didn't know about the nose job, Imma have to look that one up.

I have to mention though, Lana's videos are some of the most amazing that I've ever seen. Pure artistic genius.


----------



## Barette

lyric said:


> Nancy Sinatra is CLEARLY who her record label models her after. It was actually a really clever move.
> 
> Didn't know about the nose job, Imma have to look that one up.
> 
> I have to mention though, Lana's videos are some of the most amazing that I've ever seen. Pure artistic genius.


I do really dig that ploy, because there isn't anyone with her look right now, so it is smart to incorporate that Nancy in there. I love '60s culture so I like seeing a bit of it in her and her music.

Oh yeah I love her videos, I watched Ride like 6 times in a row earlier before I had to cut myself off. I LOVED Blue Jeans, that might be my favorite music video ever. It's so fantastic.


----------



## lyric

Barette said:


> I do really dig that ploy, because there isn't anyone with her look right now, so it is smart to incorporate that Nancy in there. I love '60s culture so I like seeing a bit of it in her and her music.
> 
> Oh yeah I love her videos, I watched Ride like 6 times in a row earlier before I had to cut myself off. I LOVED Blue Jeans, that might be my favorite music video ever. It's so fantastic.


LOL when I was watching Ride for the first time, I couldn't take my eyes off the screen. Same with National Anthem. Whoever directs/edits her videos should move on to the big screen.


----------



## Barette

lyric said:


> LOL when I was watching Ride for the first time, I couldn't take my eyes off the screen. Same with National Anthem. Whoever directs/edits her videos should move on to the big screen.


She really makes them thematic and I love that, though seeing like chubby biker dudes pelvic thrusting her weirded me out a little bit.


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> But she's got this little subculture around her now, like a mini Gaga club, and it's like, _why_?


You can blame tumblr for that one, lol. Some of those kids always find something to obsess over. It seems to me that a lot of them idolize "indie" stuff and express great disdain for all things mainstream. Also, i've noticed that tumblr often dictates what is unpopular, like Nickelback for example...I still don't understand why they're hated so much. I mean yes, Chad Kroeger sounds a little constipated, but they really aren't that bad.


----------



## seahero

People should stop smiling all the time. It makes me unhappy.


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> You can blame tumblr for that one, lol. Some of those kids always find something to obsess over. It seems to me that a lot of them idolize "indie" stuff and express great disdain for all things mainstream. Also, i've noticed that tumblr often dictates what is unpopular, like Nickelback for example...I still don't understand why they're hated so much. I mean yes, Chad Kroeger sounds a little constipated, but they really aren't that bad.


I don't listen to Nickleback, but I'm tired of the jokes just because those jokes themselves are so tired. And I discovered that tumblr subculture a while back looking at photos of her, I've never been into Tumblr but I'm seeing there's like a world of it.


----------



## Barette

seahero said:


> All Jews should convert to Mormonism.


Why?


----------



## whattothink

tbyrfan said:


> You can blame tumblr for that one, lol. Some of those kids always find something to obsess over. It seems to me that a lot of them idolize "indie" stuff and express great disdain for all things mainstream. Also, i've noticed that tumblr often dictates what is unpopular, like Nickelback for example...I still don't understand why they're hated so much. I mean yes, Chad Kroeger sounds a little constipated, but they really aren't that bad.


I think it's because people think all of their songs are too similar.


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> I don't listen to Nickleback, but I'm tired of the jokes just because those jokes themselves are so tired. And I discovered that tumblr subculture a while back looking at photos of her, I've never been into Tumblr but I'm seeing there's like a world of it.


I know. Tumblr is really quick to exhaust jokes. But it's how I got into Lana Del Rey and a few other artists in the first place.



whattothink said:


> I think it's because people think all of their songs are too similar.


That's true, but so are so many other artists'. I guess people don't appreciate their style.


----------



## seahero

In n out is gross...


----------



## straightarrows

seahero said:


> Sorry, I normally wouldn't have posted what I did but I was up late and wasn't thinking right. In my immediate family we're all Jewish converts to Mormonism. I think that to a Jew, Mormonism just makes more sense than other Christian religions. It's one of the more philo-semitic religions in the world. Plus, Jews tend to be smarter than average, and although I think Mormons are smart themselves, we could use lots more educated people in Mormonism who could explain the misconceptions about the religion in an acceptable way, since there are so many people who try to make Mormons look silly and foolish. Also, being familiar with Judaism is helpful in understanding some important Mormon doctrine. But I guess I shouldn't say all Jews should convert to Mormonism, because they might not believe in it, but that they should seriously investigate it, and convert if they do believe.


1-As far as I know first thing the Book of Mormon talks about =Jews!

2-if they r like Mitt Romney, I don't think so

3-When I knew what mormons believe about the Black Race, I know it was just FAKE!! GOD is not racists!! (and I"m not a black)

BTW, I would be happy if you tell us how can you convert dead people into Mormonism?! coz I don't understand it

just to make things clear, I've nothing personally against you


----------



## Doomed

America should have allowed the economy to collapse.

Liberals are just as intolerant to opposing views as the far right Republicans. 

Reddit sucks.


----------



## sorrwel

I think that emus should be kept in solitary confinement, away from the ostriches. They are a bad influence.


----------



## Zeppelin

Shakespeare and Picasso suck.


----------



## Otherside

I don't like gangnam style


----------



## Reclus

Pink Floyd has been on an ever-downward slide since Syd Barrett left.


----------



## Fairydust

Adele is not a bad singer but she's not THAT great. Rumer is far better but doesn't get the same recognition.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall

Right Wing Christiens has done more damage to Christianity than any number of atheists could dream of. Though it helps it also created alot of angry atheists. Mind I don't think a group that ignores the teachings of Jesus has any right to consider themselves Christian, and you can call "No True Scotsman" all you like, but the bible makes it clear God won't acknowledge people who purposefully ignore or warp Jesus's teachings.


----------



## lisbeth

I don't understand why people are looked down on for having plastic surgery. I really dislike it when you compliment someone's looks (whether that's a celebrity or someone you know who isn't present) and then someone else jumps in to say "but it's all fake! Nose job/botox/breast augmentation..." as if that invalidates their attractiveness. Who cares? What, are we only supposed to admire people who are genetically blessed? I really dislike the idea that 'artificial' automatically equals bad/lesser. If somebody has been cosmetically enhanced, I really couldn't give a ****.


----------



## Skeletra

So we can write out opinions with no consequences?
- I'm pro-abortion
- If my unborn child had a chance at getting downs syndrome (you can test for that) I would abort it. Even after the third month (It's legal over here). That also go for other "heavy handicaps" that take a whole lot of energy to take care of and that will definitely make your child a piece of raw meat amongst starved wolves (bullies being the wolves).
- I'm a catholic, but I also believe in the laws and findings of science.
- I like Tim Burton movies, and I like Johnny Deep as an actor.
- I also like Jack Black as an actor.


----------



## Daniel C

Skeletra said:


> So we can write out opinions with no consequences?
> - I'm pro-abortion
> - If my unborn child had a chance at getting downs syndrome (you can test for that) I would abort it. Even after the third month (It's legal over here). That also go for other "heavy handicaps" that take a whole lot of energy to take care of and that will definitely make your child a piece of raw meat amongst starved wolves (bullies being the wolves).
> - I'm a catholic, but I also believe in the laws and findings of science.
> - I like Tim Burton movies, and I like Johnny Deep as an actor.
> - I also like Jack Black as an actor.


I don't find most of these opinions to be very controversial, really. But maybe that's because I'm European and there are other standards for what is controversial here than there are in America. Those first two are actually generally accepted here.
But that last one. Dear lord...


----------



## typemismatch

i. I don't think a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, especially if said bird in the hand has had a big lunch.

ii. Penguins are not cute, but rather haughty in my opinion. They really do think they are better than everyone else, you can tell it by their swagger.

iii. Jimmy Savile was an all round great guy and incredibly talented (only kidding) - no pun intended there.


----------



## lyric

I hate this website. Is that unpopular?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lyric said:


> I hate this website. Is that unpopular?


Does this mean you're not going to finish the SAS Awards?


----------



## lyric

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Does this mean you're not going to finish the SAS Awards?


How can I when the thread is locked?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lyric said:


> How can I when the thread is locked?


Make a new thread? I thought you already had the nominees lined up.


----------



## T-Bone

Don't give a damned about the Israel/Gaza conflict.


----------



## Ape in space

Daniel C said:


> The movie 'Shakespeare in love' is mediocre at best.


Shakespeare In Heat is much better.


----------



## Barette

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Make a new thread? I thought you already had the nominees lined up.


I agree with this!


----------



## Reclus

Skeletra said:


> - I also like Jack Black as an actor.


:um

(OK, he does have his moments...)


----------



## Otherside

lyric said:


> I hate this website. Is that unpopular?


Nope.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Reclus said:


> :um
> 
> (OK, he does have his moments...)


Kungfu Panda. (Maybe he's less irritating when his face isn't shown?)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Public transport should be cheaper and faaarr more extensive. Stop wasting money on comfy seats, carpeted floors and fancy train/bus stations! (Went to the new bus station the other day, for the first time. Marble everywhere. Yet we have one bus route in my suburb, runs hourly and ends at 5pm.)


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Reclus said:


> :um
> 
> (OK, he does have his moments...)


I find Jack Black funny. He's great at being an idiot imo.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

lisbeth said:


> I don't understand why people are looked down on for having plastic surgery. I really dislike it when you compliment someone's looks (whether that's a celebrity or someone you know who isn't present) and then someone else jumps in to say "but it's all fake! Nose job/botox/breast augmentation..." as if that invalidates their attractiveness. Who cares? What, are we only supposed to admire people who are genetically blessed? I really dislike the idea that 'artificial' automatically equals bad/lesser. If somebody has been cosmetically enhanced, I really couldn't give a ****.


I honestly don't mind fake breasts on women, I think they're more attractive the natural ones.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> I honestly don't mind fake breasts on women, I think they're more attractive the natural ones.


It depends IMO. I don't like them when they're poorly done and are like 6 inches apart. When done nicely they're just as attractive as real ones.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

InfiniteBlaze said:


> It depends IMO. I don't like them when they're poorly done and are like 6 inches apart. When done nicely they're just as attractive as real ones.


Yeah I know what you mean. They have to be done well, of course. But when they're good, they can make for some good fun.


----------



## Brasilia

This site needs strong leadership.


----------



## rapidfox1

I don't care the Gangnam Style music video, and I dislike Here Comes Honey Boo. They're bad in quality, and HCHB has problems like the little girl drinking go go juice and the exploitation of her. She may have a bad future. I also don't care about the Petraeus scandal.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

InfiniteBlaze said:


> It depends IMO. I don't like them when they're poorly done and are like 6 inches apart. When done nicely they're just as attractive as real ones.


+1


----------



## lyric

Honey Boo Boo is not an attractive child and fake tits feel like rocks.


----------



## EternallyRestless

I hate children.


----------



## Barette

EternallyRestless said:


> I hate children.


Me too. I didn't realize that was unpopular, I thought it was normal. Kids are annoying little pains.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

lyric said:


> Honey Boo Boo is not an attractive child and fake tits feel like rocks.


You've felt fake tits?


----------



## Patriot

Pepsi > Cola. There, I said it.


----------



## BillDauterive

I don't really see the deal with dubstep. :/


----------



## lyric

EternallyRestless said:


> I hate children.


When you were a child, did you hate yourself? lol

Hating children is a strong statement, but I understand.


----------



## lyric

InfiniteBlaze said:


> You've felt fake tits?


Sure.


----------



## BeaT

eugenics is a good idea. we should be actively trying to improve our species.

a person should be allowed to euthanize their kids if there is something wrong with them

criminals should be put to some sort of productive use(slave labor). you don't "repay your debt to society" by sitting in a cell and being a burden


----------



## EternallyRestless

lyric said:


> When you were a child, did you hate yourself? lol
> 
> Hating children is a strong statement, but I understand.


Sort of, actually. I didn't enjoy being a child and didn't know how to interact with other children


----------



## SomniferumPapi

Heroin is a relatively safe substance when its PURE. So are most drugs in their natural , unadulterated/processed form


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

Bumping this thread cause I've always wanted to reply to a thread like this. I may just go a little overboard xD.

-The Victoria's Secret models are not good looking at all (although they have great bodies)

-Glee *sometimes* does a song better than the original (although I will never forgive them for butchering songs like Lucky)

-Most people actually look pretty good in their passport photos

-Losing weight is a lot harder than people make it out to be (Even if it's simple on paper)

-Leonardo DiCaprio isn't good looking anymore and neither is Johnny Depp

-Some fanfictions are better than the books/shows/movies that they are based off of

-Skiing and snowboarding is overrated

-Lady Gaga is terrible

-Family Guy, South Park, and the Cleveland Show are all horrible

-Mythbusters is one of the best tv shows on currently

-A lot of non-English music is extremely underrated, particularly Indian music

-Coffee is nasty unless a large amount of flavoured creamer is added (but ice-caps are amazing!)

-If you are a university student, drive to campus, have a macbook and buy lunch and starbucks everyday, you have no right to complain about not having money.

-Steak tastes better done medium or medium-well than rare or medium-rare

-Veganism is stupid and pointless (and raw veganism is even worse!)

-Lasagna is gross

-Onions are nasty

-Black and white photos are often more beautiful than colour photos

-Photos are better than paintings


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

SnowSunRainClouds said:


> Bumping this thread cause I've always wanted to reply to a thread like this. I may just go a little overboard xD.
> 
> -The Victoria's Secret models are not good looking at all (although they have great bodies)
> 
> -Glee *sometimes* does a song better than the original (although I will never forgive them for butchering songs like Lucky)
> 
> -Most people actually look pretty good in their passport photos
> 
> -Losing weight is a lot harder than people make it out to be (Even if it's simple on paper)
> 
> -Leonardo DiCaprio isn't good looking anymore and neither is Johnny Depp
> 
> -Some fanfictions are better than the books/shows/movies that they are based off of
> 
> -Skiing and snowboarding is overrated
> 
> -Lady Gaga is terrible
> 
> -Family Guy, South Park, and the Cleveland Show are all horrible
> 
> -Mythbusters is one of the best tv shows on currently
> 
> -A lot of non-English music is extremely underrated, particularly Indian music
> 
> -Coffee is nasty unless a large amount of flavoured creamer is added (but ice-caps are amazing!)
> 
> -If you are a university student, drive to campus, have a macbook and buy lunch and starbucks everyday, you have no right to complain about not having money.
> 
> -Steak tastes better done medium or medium-well than rare or medium-rare
> 
> -Veganism is stupid and pointless (and raw veganism is even worse!)
> 
> -Lasagna is gross
> 
> -Onions are nasty
> 
> -Black and white photos are often more beautiful than colour photos
> 
> -Photos are better than paintings


I agree with pretty much all of this.


----------



## MindOverMood

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I agree with pretty much all of this.


Except for the Victoria's Secret part, amirite?:b


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I agree with pretty much all of this.


Wow. Well that's a first haha. I'd get torn apart here (meaning my hometown) for uttering any of those.


----------



## Koloz

I think all teen moms should have forced abortions since most are pathetic, and have the taxpayers pay for their mess.


----------



## lyric

The Victoria's Secret girls give me life. Not unpopular but yeah. ;P


----------



## lyric

Bumping this thread for the new year. YAS.


----------



## Reclus

The French are not cheese-eating surrender monkeys.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

People who incessantly complain about being single are terrible at entertaining themselves.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Reclus said:


> The French are not cheese-eating surrender monkeys.


Haha that reminded me of "Yeah, those French *******s should stick to what they're good at. Baking bread, and losing wars!" :lol


----------



## AJ54432

I do not like Anime.

I like French people.

I like Americans. 

I don't like going on roller coasters.

I dislike the tv show family guy.

I hate most sports.

I hate mushrooms.


----------



## VRibbon

I think performance enhancing drugs should be allowed in sports.
I don't endorse that view 100% and have some reservations as it would create certain problems but it would at least create an even playing field.


----------



## bob1471

I loathe feelgood films with happy endings - I wish James Stewart would trip over and break his neck at the end of 'It's a Wonderful Life'!!!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

the male body is underappreciated


----------



## lisbeth

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> the male body is underappreciated


Seconded.


----------



## Barette

**** labradors and golden retrievers. Pugs are the best dogs in the world.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Barette said:


> **** labradors and golden retrievers. Pugs are the best dogs in the world.


we should ****


----------



## AussiePea

But pugs look like they were hit by a bus, bless their souls.
---

Rice crackers are the devils work, utterly disgusting!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Many of the people on this site don't have friends or a social life because they are aholes.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Why have I never looked at this thread before!? 

-I don't understand why football is so popular.
-I believe that world peace IS possible, in a very, very, very distant future.
-Extraterrestrials exist.
-I think buying more than what you need is unnecessary and wasteful.
-I will live a life without credit cards and you can't stop me. 
-I think a life of having the same job for 10+ years, having a family, getting your own house + cars is a boring life.
-I don't like alcohol, I don't like the taste, and I don't want to drink it. 
-I don't like clubs, I don't like loud music; "partying" (dancing, getting wasted, making out to strangers, etc.) isn't really fun. 
-I think everyone should be required to work in fast-food or retail at some point in their life so that they'll understand it's not an easy job catering to a ton of snobby and rude customers; and hopefully, they'll be nicer the next time they enter a store.
-I think it should be okay to wear whatever you want, no matter how idiotic it is. Halloween costumes and cosplay every single day!! Screw the fashion industry and "normal" clothes.
-Although it's nice to have someone there to spend time with, being single is still great and awesome!! 
-It's okay to cry.

ETA: There is no such thing as a "proper" and "correct" way of doing something.


----------



## NoHeart

-I like japanese rpg's
-I don't like COD, BF, CSS or any other popular shooting games
-I don't like The Big Bang Theory
-I like anime and manga
-I listen to japanese and korean pop music
-I enjoy lemons
-I don't like clubs, partying or anything of the sort
-I still think Morrowind is the best TES game
-I don't like reading books or manga online
-I don't like watching movies on the computer, I simply MUST hook it up to my TV or I cannot enjoy it


----------



## SaikoSakura382

I'm so glade I found this thread.

I'm a misanthrope and am looking forward to mankinds inevitable failure and certain extinction.
I believe in vampires and would love to become one
I belive in witchcraft
I do not believe it is necessary to determine whether a god exists or not, nor to determine how the world began.
I think today's popular music is an offence to the word "music" and Lady Gaga, Nicki Minaj, Ke$ha, and the sort are all the murderers of good, quality music.
Marilyn Manson is the best singer/songwriter out there and is completely normal, just hard to understand.
I actually don't hate Justin Bieber...don't care for him, but don't hate him.
**** Christmas and Thanksgiving, Mardi Gras is the best hoilday ever.
Films in America suck more and more every year. And the majority of them are just crappy remakes. Except for Tim Burton films.


----------



## meepie

-I don't like bacon and don't understand the appeal of it, smells pretty bad. 

-Math is fun.

-I like getting a blood test and viewing the blood being drawn from my veins.

-Roller coasters are not fun to ride, neither are most amusement rides unless they are super slow.

-Pepperoni on pizza is not appealing.


----------



## Hekate

OK...

I hate swimming pools (public ones)- Gross human soup

PETA needs to fall into oblivion- They don't give a **** about animals and they're attempts to try and sway people with attractive naked people is beyond pathetic

Snow just plain sucks- I don't see what's so wonderfully magical about it. It makes it damn near impossible to drive anywhere not too mention I hate being cold. I guess it some mild aesthetic appeal but not enough to make me wish for it, ever.


----------



## VRibbon

In no particular order...

-I actually like rain, there's something so refreshing about it.
-Football (soccer) sucks. I Whenever there's some big match or the world cup on I actually hope England loose so I don't have to hear about it anymore.
-Newborn babies are not cute they are ugly. Baby animals are much cuter.
-Pale skin is sexy. Being super tanned is sometimes really off putting.
-I have never once in my life used Twitter and I'm quite proud of it. 
-I've never given a damn about Princess Diana and think that the emotional outpouring over her death is BS.
-The UK should abolish the monarchy.
-People who have children but can't afford to support them themselves should not receive money from the state or should at least have their benefits significantly reduced. Why should I give up my hard earned tax money to fund your selfish decision!?
-Binge drinking is fun (within certain limits and providing it doesn't become a habit)
-Underarm hair even on men just looks retarded and out of place and should be removed.
-Baked beans are revolting.
-Chicken nuggets are the grossest creation ever.
-The song Call Me Maybe isn't actually that bad.


----------



## IveGotToast

-The Phantom Menace was a good movie. 
-I don't think governments are necessary. 
-Sean Astin should have won an Oscar for best supporting actor in The Return of the King
-Deliberately announcing your religion, or lack of one, is a waste of time and only *******s do it to get in arguments because they aren't happy with their lives. 
-Liberals are all hypocrites
-Conservatives are all hypocrites 
-Facebook is a phase. I'll give it another 2 years. 
-The Beatles are overrated, and the Kinks were a lot better.


----------



## Marakunda

- Television is dead. There's no such thing as good TV anymore.

- Anime is overrated. The only thing I really like when it comes to anime is the art style. The plot/theme/story of most anime is terrible. Only ones I really enjoyed were Death note and Welcome to the NHK. 

- Karl Pilkington isn't stupid. I actually think he's relatively smart. And on top of that a really good guy. People say he complains a lot, but I've encountered worse whiners than him. Many times in An idiot abroad he can actually come off as quite philosophical, and more so than your average person.

- Most modern video games are pretty terrible. Though there are some exceptions.

- Having a radical die hard opinion on literally anything makes you look silly and closed minded.


----------



## undefinedattheorigin

if i had my own company, i would not hire people with small children or women who intend to have a baby within the next 5 years. i love kids (ESPECIALLY babies) but the most unreliable people where i work are people with kids and it has put me off. and it irritates me when a woman who is pregnant is hired because she gets trained and then goes on maternity leave--her position cannot be filled--and we're left short handed. discriminatory? absolutely. unpopular? indeed.


----------



## Blackwood

I hate eggs,


----------



## Blackwood

SaikoSakura382 said:


> I'm so glade I found this thread.
> 
> I'm a misanthrope and am looking forward to mankinds inevitable failure and certain extinction.
> I believe in vampires and would love to become one
> I belive in witchcraft
> I do not believe it is necessary to determine whether a god exists or not, nor to determine how the world began.
> I think today's popular music is an offence to the word "music" and Lady Gaga, Nicki Minaj, Ke$ha, and the sort are all the murderers of good, quality music.
> Marilyn Manson is the best singer/songwriter out there and is completely normal, just hard to understand.
> I actually don't hate Justin Bieber...don't care for him, but don't hate him.
> **** Christmas and Thanksgiving, Mardi Gras is the best hoilday ever.
> Films in America suck more and more every year. And the majority of them are just crappy remakes. Except for Tim Burton films.


I like most of these opinions


----------



## ryobi

I'm a white male and I'm proud of my gender and I'm proud of my race and I'm not a republican


----------



## diamondheart89

^ That's a pretty popular opinion.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Some drugs are fun and safe.


----------



## Backwards

Babies aren't cute; they're gross looking and all they do is spit, piss and ****, all the while having a nasty runny nose.

"Nice guys" are actually *** holes with a victim mentality.

I don't like staring at boobs, asses, or whatever other part of the body is supposed to be attractive.

I like to heavy metal, country, rap AND whine-y metalcore music. 

Hunting is really boring (I live in the sticks of Michigan; this opinion is extremely unpopular.)

I guess that's all for now.


----------



## WhoDey85

No thanks on the cheesy potatoes. The most common response is "wtf is wrong with you?"


----------



## zomgz

Oh snap, this thread is still going! Well, here are some pretty unpopular opinions...


 I'm a creationist.
 I think taxes should be higher so health care can be completely free (USA).
 I'm against the death penalty except in extreme cases and strongly believe in prisoner rights.
Babies are scary and gross.
I don't like roller coasters.
Almost everything on television sucks.
Football is just, no.
Horror films almost always have terrible story lines which make them unbearable to watch.


----------



## flamingwind

I think most people are *** holes that only care about themselves, they should all get shot.

Humanity is the worse thing that happened to this planet

I would rather live at peace with nature then living in this era of technology, consumerism, over crowded cities.


----------



## millenniumman75

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Many of the people on this site don't have friends or a social life because they are aholes.


Daaaaaaang! That is direct:lol.


----------



## NormalLad

I think all horror movies after 2010 sucked
I think tv shows after 2008 suck
I think elvis is horrible and i think music sux now


----------



## Charmander

-The Hunger Games trilogy is a load of drivel and I can't wait for the movie series to finish.
-Lady Gaga can just go away now. Sick of seeing her taking photos of herself praying for people who have suffered in the latest disaster, only to get herself more publicity.
-I hate digital photos. I'd much rather put photos of my family or friends in a physical album than just upload them to Facebook for everyone to see.
-Will Ferrell is just annoying and not funny at all.
-I don't get why people think Channing Tatum and Ryan Gosling are _that_ good looking.
-I don't like Gangnam Style. I first watched it when it had about 10 million views and I didn't see what the big deal was.
-I've never enjoyed playing a Mario game, no matter how hard I try. :/
-The UK needs to get out of the money-guzzling EU and start caring about itself.
-I love Chinese food but not sweet and sour.
-I'm still dubious about whether the moon landing ever actually happened.
-I hate peppers.
-What is with Lana Del Rey's fanbase? She's alright but she's really not as outstanding as you make her out to be.
-I think bull terriers are cute.
-This Ariana Grande person that seems to be all over my facebook feed just annoys me.
-I don't get why Shane Dawson, Smosh and Pewdiepie (especially Shane Dawson) are so popular.
-Beer is horrible, cider is much better.
-Facial hair (on a man) looks way better than shaven.
- I found both Thor, The Incredible Hulk and the Avengers, well, a little boring.
-I prefer the 2002 Spider-man series to the more recent one.


----------



## Barette

charmander said:


> -lady gaga can just go away now. Sick of seeing her taking photos of herself praying for people who have suffered in the latest disaster, only to get herself more publicity.
> 
> -i hate digital photos. I'd much rather put photos of my family or friends in a physical album than just upload them to facebook for everyone to see.


+100



charmander said:


> -facial hair (on a man) looks way better than shaven.


+1000


----------



## dal user

Lil wayne is actually a **** rapper


----------



## dal user

Small dogs are not good enough lol (e weird one I know)
Accrylic nails are horrible along with fake eyelashes and drawn on eyebrows
Having a flash car is not all that good 
Tablets/pills are not the only answer to fighting illness
Foods from farms are way better for you than most of the **** you get at the supermarket


----------



## flamingwind

I don't like animals and don't see what is cuteor interesting about them


----------



## Xenos

The movie Starship Troopers is a brilliant indictment of fascism and (to a somewhat lesser degree) of Robert Heinlein.


----------



## Loveless

I enjoy watching Fox News. 

I think Rupert Murdoch is awesome.

Tv nowadays is awesome.

I enjoy watching auto racing

I can never keep my mouth shut lol

Jose Mourinho is a boss.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

millenniumman75 said:


> daaaaaaang! That is direct:lol.


can't warn me now, mr.


----------



## millenniumman75

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> can't warn me now, mr.


Oh yeah? :lol


----------



## Barette

Christian Louboutin shoes 9/10 times are tacky as all get out, and yet cost as much as a down payment on a car. Versace is tacky, too.


----------



## MN8

Star Wars being transferred to Disney isn't a bad thing.

I don't find The Big Bang Theory to be nerdy funny.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Barette said:


> Christian Louboutin shoes 9/10 times are tacky as all get out, and yet cost as much as a down payment on a car. Versace is tacky, too.


YES. A friend was showing me a pair of those she wanted her bf to buy her, and I'm like hell no. Who in their right mind would drop a 100 bucks on something that looks like ****.


----------



## tieffers

Loveless said:


> I enjoy watching Fox News.


why

I love reading these.  Here are some of mine.

- The paleo diet is f*cking stupid. I'm so tired of hearing about it. We weren't meant to eat that much meat. People are gonna start inducing metabolic acidosis if they're not careful.
- The ONLY things that should be illegal should be limited to things that hurt either other people or yourself.
- So prostitution should be legal and regulated by the government.
- And polygamy should be legal. Not that I'm into that, but whatever.
- I would say I support gay marriage and pot legalization, because I do, but that's hardly an unpopular opinion anymore.
- I think **** shaming is totally wrong, yet I find myself judging ****s.
- Charles and Erik from X-Men should totally be together. In 'that' way.
- The food industry is definitely trying to poison us because they're in bed with Big Pharma, and they want us all fat, dying, and dependent on goddamn statins.
- I hate artificial smells.
- I think farts should be socially acceptable.
- I hope that most mentally retarded people are so retarded that they can't even comprehend how retarded they are, because I would feel so bad for them if they had to come to terms with that.
- I think babies are really ugly for the first few months after being born.
- Porn is...actually really disgusting. I don't want to sound like a sanctimonious prick here, but it really is ghastly.
- I think sex is fine, and nobody should be judged for their kinks/predilections so long as they aren't victimizing anybody, but I'm so happy being vanilla.
- I don't understand why people don't like running.
- Most of grade school is nothing but programming.
- Health care should be 100% socialized in America.
- Acrylic nails are goddamn ugly.
- I wish society never cared whether or not I shave my legs or armpits.
- The current season of The Walking Dead is horrible.
- Women are usually more attractive with little or no makeup at all.
- Cajun accents are kind of sexy.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

lol^


----------



## Alas Babylon

I don't like Breaking Bad, I can see why it's good, its just all the people I know who like it are annoying sh*theads. every time I try and watch it, I just remember them. 

I was a fan of the Walking Dead when it was a relatively unknown indie comic. Henceforth, you should all suck my hipster dick. 

I hate Nicki Minaj. I don't think she is human, I just know that her face could be pulled back and reveal a black,chitonous, exoskeleton or a reptilian overlord staring into your soul.


----------



## trendyfool

I don't really like any one group of people that much. I always have my reservations.
I don't get shocked by anything for being too gross or morbid. Any time I seem shocked, I'm just pretending to in order to be socially acceptable.
A lot of jobs that require a 4-year degree shouldn't require a 4-year degree.
You can get a very good education in community college if you apply yourself.
"Sherlock" is quite irritating. 
"Downton Abbey" is boring.
Snow and cold are excellent and worth the hassle they cause.
Learning about climate classifications is very interesting.
Sports are mindbogglingly uninteresting.
Environmental destruction is terrifying, but all we can do now about climate change that's feasible is adapt to it.
Pot should be legalized everywhere, and is less dangerous to people in general than alcohol or tobacco.
People should pay less attention to clothing and makeup, and simply dress to be presentable. 
I get annoyed whenever people say something that sounds prejudiced, but I also get annoyed whenever people are too worried about saying exactly the right thing.
People in this city judge strangers too much and should be more open to talking with them.


----------



## Zeppelin

Alcohol is gross.


----------



## Reclus

Fukuyama's book "The End of History" was a load of bunk.


----------



## VanGogh

I hated The Dark Knight movie.

Beauty may only be skin deep but it's 99% of what matters to people when they first meet you.

I don't like large breasts on women except for 1 sex act I will not describe here.

Hip hop is stupid.

What the hell is dubsteb? It's even stupider than hip hop.

Except for inspirational sporting events like the Olympics, organized sports are a huge social distraction and utterly useless and a detriment to the bettering of society.

Prostitution should be legal, except in the case of street solicitation, brothels and pimps. In other words, 2 consenting adults making their own arrangements is nobody's business so long as it's not in a brothel, solicited on the street and no pimp involved.

Dancing is stupid.

Women who dress ****ty ARE asking for it. That doesn't mean they should get raped or anyone should "get what they're asking for" but they ARE asking for it when they dress that way.

Makeup is unfair to men. We have to work our asses off to stay fit and look good, be the initiators, risk all the rejection. Women just get to not eat to stay thin and wear makeup and all kinds of other false tricks to look good.

Angelina Jolie is ugly.

Money does buy happiness. If you don't think so, you've never had any and are just saying it to make yourself feel better.

Religion makes people worse to each other, not better.

Blowjobs for their own sake are pointless unless the cum is swallowed.

Any girl who duck faces in 50% or more of her pictures on Facebook has proven herself to be a useless participant in society and should be sent to a slave camp for 10 years.

****s, *****s and gold diggers are all the same thing.

Except for the amazing graphics, most modern console games are boring and suck. The best video games came from the 80s and early 90s.

Women should have equal rights as men BUT there is an unspoken double-standard that has always let women get away with a lot more than men are allowed to, so if women want equal rights then those double-standards HAVE to be taken away (unless they're about pregnancy, menstrual cycles or child birth).

Men who like their asses licked or played with by women are closet homosexuals.

All forms of "reality TV" geared for entertainment should be banned unless it's the live airing of someone facing the death penalty.

I don't care what's in it, Coca-Cola is the most amazing drink in the world. I don't drink much of it anymore, though, it tends to make it hard to maintain normal weight or a decent diet.

Fire fighters are not heroes. Not unless they are a volunteer who has actually done a heroic act.

It's impossible for existence (the universe, multiverses, etc) to not be infinite and, therefore, within the context of all space & time everything is possible. That means even if I don't believe in any Gods, it's possible for their existence somewhere. But just because they exist somewhere doesn't mean they are a part of our experience or reality. Purple unicorns also exist somewhere, but that doesn't mean we will ever see them.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I think this is probably my most unpopular opinion. As a male, I find blowjobs unappealing, a turn off, and I would much rather perform 'oral' on someone else than recieve it myself.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

^
I'd prob disagree lol XD - Not sure tho  lol XD 

I think all people should only get paid if they work  cus it makes alot of ppl lazy and just claim money / fake illnesses ^_^ (I claim and I dont work tho) lol :/


----------



## Mia 91

I also don't care much for the anti-Bieber hype. Don't particularly like his musci, but people who bash him annoy me to no end.

Human life is not precious, it's tediously common.

If human life has to be precious, then make it all life, you egotistical morons.

The Earth could really use a huge natural disaster that would wipe out 80% of the world population. Give Nature a chance to fight back ! Mouahaha.


----------



## dal user

Manchester is actually a small and boring city


----------



## Junkhead

I would like to legalize ALL drugs


----------



## Junkhead

Fashion is evil


----------



## FunkyMonkey

All beer tastes horrible :/ lol


----------



## Barette

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> YES. A friend was showing me a pair of those she wanted her bf to buy her, and I'm like hell no. Who in their right mind would drop a 100 bucks on something that looks like ****.


$100? Christian Louboutin shoes cost on average around $5,000. _Maybe_ there's decent looking shoes for $700+. It's ridiculous. And they're SO tacky and ugly most times. I mean he's friggin' using lucite now. LUCITE. But yeah, hate that crap.

These hideous things are over $6,000. Celebs are buying these ugly things because of the name, despite the fact that that's **** you can get at a tacky store in a strip mall or something.


----------



## MN8

Barette said:


> These hideous things are over $6,000. Celebs are buying these ugly things because of the name, despite the fact that that's **** you can get at a tacky store in a strip mall or something.


Who knows. Maybe they're pricey because he makes each pair by hand with one of these babies:


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Barette said:


> $100? Christian Louboutin shoes cost on average around $5,000. _Maybe_ there's decent looking shoes for $700+. It's ridiculous. And they're SO tacky and ugly most times. I mean he's friggin' using lucite now. LUCITE. But yeah, hate that crap.
> 
> These hideous things are over $6,000. Celebs are buying these ugly things because of the name, despite the fact that that's **** you can get at a tacky store in a strip mall or something.


I meant to say 1000


----------



## bluecrime

The county of Kent should be nuked off the face of the earth. 
And a genocide of ‘hipsters’


----------



## SilentLyric

Mcdonalds should bring back the option to supersize.
Mcdonalds should serve Beer.
There aren't enough Mcdonalds.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Paradox Frog said:


> I think this is probably my most unpopular opinion. As a male, I find blowjobs unappealing, a turn off, and *I would much rather perform 'oral' on someone else than recieve it myself*.


Same. And I'm female. :um That's an even more unpopular opinion, right?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Junkhead said:


> I would like to legalize ALL drugs


+1


----------



## ryobi

I believe we should strive for gender and racial equality...

I believe affirmitive action is racism and if someone is to have an advantage, it should be based on socioeconomic factors and not race or gender...


----------



## bluecrime

ryobi said:


> I believe we should strive for gender and racial equality...
> 
> I believe affirmitive action is racism and if someone is to have an advantage, it should be based on socioeconomic factors and not race or gender...


100% agree mate


----------



## cybernaut

As a girl, I hate the color pink

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## hopeless93

I hate Facebook.

I like root beer and Dr pepper better than coke.

I find that alcohol tastes like poison.


----------



## estse




----------



## flamingwind

I don't find any accent or language sexy or cool

Patriotism is one of the most stupidest concept ever created

Horror movies always sucked

Money should have never existed. 

Porn should be banned from the face of this planet


----------



## flamingwind

Mia 91 said:


> I also don't care much for the anti-Bieber hype. Don't particularly like his musci, but people who bash him annoy me to no end.
> 
> Human life is not precious, it's tediously common.
> 
> If human life has to be precious, then make it all life, you egotistical morons.
> 
> The Earth could really use a huge natural disaster that would wipe out 80% of the world population. Give Nature a chance to fight back ! Mouahaha.


I agree with all your points


----------



## bluecrime

Facebook makes me depressed


----------



## Implicate

I think funerals and the act of burying the dead is asinine, so much land wasted and so much money wasted on head stones! 

Social media is one of the biggest ills of society!

Money is a stupid concept, I feel we should go back to a barter system!

I thought the Beetles were terrible!

I think Katy Perry is ugly, and just gross!


----------



## Soilwork

Homeland is incredibly overrated.

All Alcohol tastes like crap.

Taylor Swift is not even remotely good looking. She has all this money to spend on her appearance and she still looks plain.


----------



## Rainbat

- Anyone who genuinely enjoys rap and/or hip-hop likely has poor character.
- Feminism is more about misandry and less about equality. "Girls rule, boys drool."
- Women are more materialistic than men.
- Men are more shallow than women.
- Fame is the most attractive quality a man can have.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Old white people make me uncomfortable.

Straight-edged sober people are boring.

People who do drugs all day are boring.

Karate and Taekwondo are for suckers.


----------



## ryobi

I believe you can make fun of racial and gender stereotypes and not be racist or sexist.

I don't care if someone makes fun of my race and/or gender as long as there is tit for tat and I can make fun of their race and/or gender


----------



## cybernaut

I would not mind living in a country that does not have as many of the same luxuries as America. I certainly do not fit in when it comes to most of the norms around here anyway.


----------



## dal user

Foreigners or immigrants are not always the reason why a country has turned to ****

Big supermarkets should not sell contaminated foods and should sell more healthier foods that are better for us 

People should be more into fitness and doing more things that are beneficial to them other than playing computer games all the time

The native americans/australian aboriginals and any other peoples that have suffered dramatically from colonisation should be first priorities in their own homeland instead of treating them like sub human trash


----------



## .95596

I get really irked when people waste their money on useless majors, then whines about how the world is unfair. Like my Theatre Arts major dorm-mate who smokes pot and sleeps all day because he is narcoleptic...please.

I also hate those kids that get there university tuition paid 100% because they are "poor"; yet, you see them with Ipads an I-Mac and they drive cars...I don't get it.


----------



## ryobi

Rich91 said:


> Foreigners or immigrants are not always the reason why a country has turned to ****
> 
> Big supermarkets should not sell contaminated foods and should sell more healthier foods that are better for us
> 
> People should be more into fitness and doing more things that are beneficial to them other than playing computer games all the time
> 
> *The native americans/australian aboriginals and any other peoples that have suffered dramatically from colonisation should be first priorities in their own homeland instead of treating them like sub human trash*


That isn't the case where I'm from. Where I'm from they are the first priorities. Other places may be different...


----------



## i just want luv

Dwight' how'ard will not be a laker next year.
Al' Roker will judge american idol.
American idol will remain here to be judged.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

InfiniteBlaze said:


> People who incessantly complain about being single are terrible at entertaining themselves.


is that a double entendre? lol


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

illmatic1 said:


> is that a double entendre? lol


Um...no. I meant what I said. Not sure what other meaning you got out of that.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Um...no. I meant what I said. Not sure what other meaning you got out of that.


"entertaining ones self" lol...sorry i have a very strange sense of humor


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

illmatic1 said:


> "entertaining ones self" lol...sorry i have a very strange sense of humor


Oh, I see it now.

Yeah, you have a dirty mind lol.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Oh, I see it now.
> 
> Yeah, you have a dirty mind lol.


lol... im on a 19 yr dry spell ok... what do u expect lol


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Youtube videos should not be allowed to be embedded here.


----------



## noyadefleur

I think Pandora bracelets are hideous.


----------



## dal user

ryobi said:


> That isn't the case where I'm from. Where I'm from they are the first priorities. Other places may be different...


Really

Do they have more rights than any other americans then?

Are they on reservations where you're from?


----------



## ryobi

Yes and

Yes


----------



## NoHeart

I'm an antitheist :evil


----------



## Reckoner7

I don't think p**sy belongs on a pedestal


----------



## Skeletra

I don't think (ex)soldiers deserve all the extra special treatment they get.

I hate poetry, particularly modern poetry. When someone reads their poetry, I can't help but think about how weird they are, or how pathetic or needy they seem. And I fully see the irony of that being a pathetic wierdo myself..


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Sometimes suicide is okay


----------



## WalkingDisaster

VanGogh said:


> All forms of "reality TV" geared for entertainment should be banned unless it's the live airing of someone facing the death penalty.


not sure if serious...


----------



## WalkingDisaster

SilentLuke said:


> Mcdonalds should serve Beer.


In Paris, you can buy a beer at McDonald's. And not even in a paper cup, I'm talking about a glass of beer.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Taking your hat (or anything else) off during the national anthem (I'm in the U.S., for reference) is a meaningless gesture. It means nothing. Like Rabbi Carlin said, "I leave symbols for the symbol-minded". I don't do it because of a lack of respect. I don't do it because it's ultimately pointless and serves to accomplish nothing.

And I love it when people get angry at me for that. People turn into rabies victims when that happens. Speaks more about their simian-minded mentality than it does for me.



WalkingDisaster said:


> not sure if serious...


That's why there here is a space for _unpopular _opinions.


----------



## quietly

1. all people should be required to pass a "parental adequacy test" before getting children. unwillingness to comply results in sterilization of the parents and disposal of child/children. a major violation of this act is punishable by death of the parents and disposal of child/children

2. colonialism needs to become a thing again. send in eradication armies and cleanse some 3rd world coutries for neo-colonists. Maybe that way getting a freakin apartment doesnt have to become a quest of 'Lord of the rings'-esque proportions...


----------



## Boring Loser

I like valentine's day, i think it's fun. Even though i don't love anyone and no one loves me, that doesn't matter.


----------



## Nothingman24

Many conspiracy theories totally make sense.. :um


----------



## Still Waters

There comes a point in each person's life when you will be served up a heaping pile of undeserved pooh. It happens to us ALL eventually!! There's nothing wrong with some self-pity,venting etc. -but at some point that's ENOUGH-you deal with it and move on and stop abusing everyone around you with endless demands for sympathy and pity. NO ONE,aside from your mom wants to hear you whine constantly -and frankly,she's probably sick of it as well! You are not the special wittle princess/prince of your fantasies. Grow Up!!

Also,a LOT of people that draw,write poetry,stories etc. aren't NEARLY as talented as they'd like to believe. Why don't they ever realize maybe the REASON they don't get the compliments,attention and followers they'd like -is because their work is mediocre at best?!? I mean really,where do you go with that? If you tell them the truth you're seen as a cruel beast and reminded that all "art" is subjective. If you cave and give them the compliments they constantly fish for-that "art" will be shoved down your throat FOREVER-as their need for attention never wanes.


----------



## olschool

I hate the rebel flag with a passion. I dont think anything but the american flag should be able to fly high in American skies


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I dont like receiving compliments for things I have done. It makes me feel very uncomfortable and sick inside because I know that I dont put enough effort in.


----------



## morrgie

i think Polyamory is ok as long as all people involved are happy.


----------



## ryobi

I believe in gender equality...


----------



## ryobi

Still Waters said:


> There comes a point in each person's life when you will be served up a heaping pile of undeserved pooh. It happens to us ALL eventually!! There's nothing wrong with some self-pity,venting etc. -but at some point that's ENOUGH-you deal with it and move on and stop abusing everyone around you with endless demands for sympathy and pity. NO ONE,aside from your mom wants to hear you whine constantly -and frankly,she's probably sick of it as well! You are not the special wittle princess/prince of your fantasies. Grow Up!!
> 
> Also,a LOT of people that draw,write poetry,stories etc. aren't NEARLY as talented as they'd like to believe. Why don't they ever realize maybe the REASON they don't get the compliments,attention and followers they'd like -is because their work is mediocre at best?!? I mean really,where do you go with that? If you tell them the truth you're seen as a cruel beast and reminded that all "art" is subjective. If you cave and give them the compliments they constantly fish for-that "art" will be shoved down your throat FOREVER-as their need for attention never wanes.


If someone on SAS makes something I don't like, I just don't comment on it.

If someone wants pitty, and I don't think I'll be compassionate, I just avoid those posts.

...and *men*, *this part isn't for women*, women hate men who pitty themselves. If you want to be attractive to women, go out and get yourself some money, fame, and status :yes If your desperate, go into debt and buy yourself a mercedes benz slk, it doesn't matter to women if you paid cash or you're making payments, all that matters is you're driving one. Know what I'm saying fellas'??? :yes


----------



## Barette

I love being alone on Valentine's Day. I get to eat chocolate and watch stupid romantic stuff that makes my estrogen squeal and my uterus quiver, while not having to bother with giving anyone else stuff. It's AWESOME.


----------



## flamingwind

I don't celebrate anything. Not Valentine's day, my birthday, easter, halloween, christmas, new years. I just think it's a waste of time and I have been doing this for years and don't see it change any time soon


----------



## Still Waters

ryobi said:


> If someone on SAS makes something I don't like, I just don't comment on it.
> 
> If someone wants pitty, and I don't think I'll be compassionate, I just avoid those posts.
> 
> ...and *men*, *this part isn't for women*, women hate men who pitty themselves. If you want to be attractive to women, go out and get yourself some money, fame, and status :yes If your desperate, go into debt and buy yourself a mercedes benz slk, it doesn't matter to women if you paid cash or you're making payments, all that matters is you're driving one. Know what I'm saying fellas'??? :yes


Here's my thoughts (for what they might be worth)-If someone enjoys painting,writing,any sort of artsy stuff-that's great! Life is tough and you most certainly should grab the joy that's within your reach. Just don't assume that everyone else should incessantly fulfill your desires for endless attention. If you're a wonder at it,then the attention will come but DON'T beg,demand and saturate others with YOUR needs. Oh,and I typically don't comment either.


----------



## estse

I'm male, and I have been sexually harassed by women. True story.


----------



## Still Waters

People who have children and commit suicide are the WORST sort of losers. Kurt Cobain,knowing full well that his child would end up in the nicotine stained hands of that horrific so called human-Kourtney Love -case in point!!


----------



## 9mm

i enjoyed the star wars prequels


----------



## komorikun

Still Waters said:


> People who have children and commit suicide are the WORST sort of losers. Kurt Cobain,knowing full well that his child would end up in the nicotine stained hands of that horrific so called human-Kourtney Love -case in point!!


At least the kid will be super rich. Probably nannies raised the kid more than Courtney.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Still Waters said:


> People who have children and commit suicide are the WORST sort of losers.


This is one of the reasons I'm afraid to have a child.
-

I don't think Pierre McGuire is creepy. I like his insight and quite like his enthusiasm.


----------



## cybernaut

The driving age is 17 in this state right now. I hope that they bump it up to 18 soon. Most 15-17 year olds in this generation do not deserve such a luxury.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

The age of consent should be lowered to 16 for all states


----------



## Implicate

People should be tested more thoroughly before being given a driver's license.

I think there should be a series of rigorous genetic, intelligence, and mental health exams/tests before a person should be able to procreate.

Assisted suicide should be legal.


----------



## leevmeebee

-I don't think Avatar was a good movie... just replace the pretty blue aliens with Aborigines/some other oppressed folk and it would not have done nearly as well as it did at the box office.


----------



## ACCV93

leevmeebee said:


> -I don't think Avatar was a good movie... just replace the pretty blue aliens with Aborigines/some other oppressed folk and it would not have done nearly as well as it did at the box office.


You're not alone in your criticism of the movie


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Implicate said:


> Assisted suicide should be legal.


:high5


----------



## DappleGrey

I hate Lord of the Rings and Star Wars.


----------



## DappleGrey

I hate birds.
I want to kick the little *******s in their faces.


----------



## zomgz

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm male, and I have been sexually harassed by women. True story.


Most guys say that's impossible. I guess they simply can't fathom it, lol.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

DappleGrey said:


> I hate birds.
> I want to kick the little *******s in their faces.


lol yeah too bad they can always see you when you get close to them and fly away.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Playing video games alone on Friday nights is fun.


----------



## gnomealone

CoastalSprite said:


> -
> 
> I don't think Pierre McGuire is creepy. I like his insight and quite like his enthusiasm.


I think Pierre McGuire is the love child of Don Cherry and Howie Meeker and I'm not sure if I find that thought complimentry or creepy.:troll


----------



## CoastalSprite

gnomealone said:


> I think Pierre McGuire is the love child of Don Cherry and Howie Meeker and I'm not sure if I find that thought complimentry or creepy.:troll


Maybe it's because I'm an oddball myself, but I don't see what's creepy about him :stu Just seems like a nice guy who isn't afraid to express excitement or approval. He also flatters my team and city a lot so that could also be it :lol


----------



## fanatic203

I love curling!


----------



## yourfavestoner

Legalize all drugs.


----------



## Moochie

Here's an unpopular opinion!!
ADELE IS FAT


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Moochie said:


> Here's an unpopular opinion!!
> ADELE IS FAT


Oh yeah? you think that's unpopular? Well, YAO MING IS TALL.


----------



## Moochie

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Oh yeah? you think that's unpopular? Well, YAO MING IS TALL.


If I say something about Adele on Facebook like that I get all this "curvy women bla blah" crap ;__; I think the actual fat girls call themselves curvy to make themselves feel better...
When I hear curvy I think of like a pin up model not a slab of cottage cheese ..


----------



## loneranger

Moochie said:


> If I say something about Adele on Facebook like that I get all this "curvy women bla blah" crap ;__; I think the actual fat girls call themselves curvy to make themselves feel better...
> When I hear curvy I think of like a pin up model not a slab of cottage cheese ..


I think she sings better than J Lo or Lady Wah Wah.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Moochie said:


> If I say something about Adele on Facebook like that I get all this "curvy women bla blah" crap ;__; I think the actual fat girls call themselves curvy to make themselves feel better...
> When I hear curvy I think of like a pin up model not a slab of cottage cheese ..


oh.

Yeah, a lot of fat girls seem to enjoy calling themselves either curvy or thick. Granted, I think chubby/slightly overweight women can be attractive, but some of these girls need to be honest with themselves, lol.


----------



## thehopesiforgot

Moochie said:


> If I say something about Adele on Facebook like that I get all this "curvy women bla blah" crap ;__; I think the actual fat girls call themselves curvy to make themselves feel better...
> When I hear curvy I think of like a pin up model not a slab of cottage cheese ..


People have the right to call themselves whatever they want. It's not about what you think of, it's about what they want to be called.

I personally don't think the word "fat" should have such a negative connotation, and proudly embrace it... But that doesn't mean everyone's able to disregard the fact that when people hear the word "fat", they associate it with lazy, angry slobs who mooch off other people and who only care about themselves.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

thehopesiforgot said:


> People have the right to call themselves whatever they want. It's not about what you think of, it's about what they want to be called.
> 
> I personally don't think the word "fat" should have such a negative connotation, and proudly embrace it... But that doesn't mean everyone's able to disregard the fact that when people hear the word "fat", they associate it with lazy, angry slobs who mooch off other people and who only care about themselves.


It's alright to call yourself curvy but it's delusional to deny that you're fat if you're visibly overweight. In my experience, a lot of overweight girls who call themselves curvy deny that they're fat.


----------



## thehopesiforgot

InfiniteBlaze said:


> It's alright to call yourself curvy but it's delusional to deny that you're fat if you're visibly overweight. In my experience, a lot of overweight girls who call themselves curvy deny that they're fat.


Why does everyone take such an issue with it though? Is the world seriously going to end if a girl has self-esteem problems and dislikes being called fat for understandable reasons?

Honestly, you can think someone's delusional all you want if you keep it to yourself, but if you're the kind of person who corrects someone when they call themselves curvy, then you're just a jerk.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

thehopesiforgot said:


> Why does everyone take such an issue with it though? Is the world seriously going to end if a girl has self-esteem problems and dislikes being called fat for understandable reasons?
> 
> Honestly, you can think someone's delusional all you want if you keep it to yourself, but if you're the kind of person who corrects someone when they call themselves curvy, then you're just a jerk.


I see where you're coming from but I personally wouldn't want to lie to myself like that. For example, I have a very wide nose. It's wider than most noses. I'd never say my nose is thin. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Reclus

Cooking is not a Darwinian struggle involving the survival of the fittest.


----------



## gnomealone

CoastalSprite said:


> Maybe it's because I'm an oddball myself, but I don't see what's creepy about him :stu Just seems like a nice guy who isn't afraid to express excitement or approval. He also flatters my team and city a lot so that could also be it :lol


Unpopular opinion> People who are positive and excited about their lives
and interests aren't seen as genuine and smart as people who are critical/negative.

That said, P.M. does seem to be an ever positive guy which is hard for someone like me to comprehend. He's not creepy, just an oddity in this increasingly cynical world. I do believe He's right about the 'nucks and Vangroover  .

Final point- please don't use the term "nice guy" or we'll get some unwanted debate vis-a-vis; " Does Paul McGuire get 'chicks' ?'' .


----------



## lzzy

The world is overly political correct, and it is annoying the **** out of me.

----

Sexism works both ways ladies..


----------



## CoastalSprite

gnomealone said:


> Unpopular opinion> People who are positive and excited about their lives
> and interests aren't seen as genuine and smart as people who are critical/negative.
> 
> That said, P.M. does seem to be an ever positive guy which is hard for someone like me to comprehend. He's not creepy, just an oddity in this increasingly cynical world. *I do believe He's right about the 'nucks and Vangroover*  .
> 
> Final point- please don't use the term "nice guy" or we'll get some unwanted debate vis-a-vis; " Does Paul McGuire get 'chicks' ?'' .


Hah well that's kind of you to say.. Which team is yours?


----------



## lzzy

My most unpopular one, which I forgot

****** riot deserve to be punished*


----------



## lzzy

lzzy said:


> My most unpopular one, which I forgot
> 
> *Pssy riot deserve to be punished*


(stupid language filter)


----------



## cosmicslop

I care about feminism. I care about all the problems within the movement to be pushed past in order to be more inclusive of all women, primarily WOC and transgenderred women. It's needs a hell of a lot of work. I do not care about people who only know about feminism by its stereotypes. They are irrelevant. MRAs are even worse. 

Everyone has some internalized racism. Every one of you. It's not a nice realization but you can learn from it.

If you don't understand something, learn about it. I think this is my most unpopular opinion since it seems everyone just wants to keep to keep to their uninformed opinions and throw a fit if they come across anything that goes against it. I have found people do not want you to explain things to them when you call them out on misconceptions they have on a given topic. They only want to defend how they're right. That is why I don't bother intervening in arguments. It's a waste of energy and they can just google it if they care so much, which i know they don't.


----------



## laurenxox

Haha adele rolling in the deep...... FAT FRYER


----------



## lzzy

laurenxox said:


> Haha adele rolling in the deep...... FAT FRYER


You'd enjoy this:


----------



## misski

Moochie said:


> Here's an unpopular opinion!!
> ADELE IS FAT


What is your motivation for calling her fat, though? You don't like her and/or you just want to throw that out there just because?



> *Them:* Adele is a great singer!
> *You:* ADELE IS FAT


She is fat. And...?

ANYWAYS, my unpopular opinion: God doesn't exist and the bible is stupid.


----------



## Moochie

misski said:


> What is your motivation for calling her fat, though? You don't like her and/or you just want to throw that out there just because?
> 
> She is fat. And...?
> 
> ANYWAYS, my unpopular opinion: God doesn't exist and the bible is stupid.


Nothing I got it from a YouTube comment I see that it got someone's attention though. She isn't fat to me, I'm just poking fun. She has shape, she's the large type of curvy. Every lady is curvy unless they are straight like a stick or a blob, and I'm talking about the blobs. 
Fat is this 



WHOA MAMA


----------



## Moochie

thehopesiforgot said:


> People have the right to call themselves whatever they want. It's not about what you think of, it's about what they want to be called.
> 
> I personally don't think the word "fat" should have such a negative connotation, and proudly embrace it... But that doesn't mean everyone's able to disregard the fact that when people hear the word "fat", they associate it with lazy, angry slobs who mooch off other people and who only care about themselves.


Well good for dem. Sometimes it gets misinterpreted though, a lot of people these days think curvy ONLY means big. That's not true at all ;_; 
Fat to me is fat. It's that stuff under your skin that ain't muscle or bone and if you cut yourself open it's like yellowish colored or off white and quite suitable for cooking with a frying pan. If they do with pigs they can't they do it with people? Hoohoo.
Speaking of piggies, didn't Obama sign some bill that will pass this year for horse slaughter? My opinion on that is.... 
It's definitely better than horses going through neglect and starvation. Also if you eat beef, pork, or poultry then it really shouldn't bother you that much because when you get right down to it, what is the difference? There is no difference.


----------



## sadcat

I like political correctness.

I think that's an unpopular opinion to have on the internet, right? 

I just call PC good manners. Manners may be silly and indirect at times, but I appreciate the effort people will go through in order to spare someone's feelings - or just to avoid looking callous in the public eye.


----------



## misski

Moochie, I think people are objecting to the motivation behind calling someone fat. It sounds petty unless if you're pointing it out simply out of concern and that you're polite about it (pulling them aside and talk to them maturely).

Most people who call someone FAT, especially a famous figure, say it with such contempt and resentment. They actually RESENT that person for being fat. Because that person does not fit their aesthetic standards, they are wrong for it.

Haha, it definitely is an unpopular opinion, after all!

I'm fat. Cuvy fat. Chubby. Whatever you want to call me.  Working on it though.

Another unpopular opinion: You can be a bisexual man. People think bisexual men are really gay men who are afraid to be fully gay, but I do believe that it's possible to be bisexual as a male.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

sadcat said:


> I like political correctness.
> 
> I think that's an unpopular opinion to have on the internet, right?
> 
> I just call PC good manners. Manners may be silly and indirect at times, but I appreciate the effort people will go through in order to spare someone's feelings - or just to avoid looking callous in the public eye.


 Me too. It is always referred to in a negative way, but what is wrong with not being mean and offensive?


----------



## Moochie

misski said:


> Moochie, I think people are objecting to the motivation behind calling someone fat. It sounds petty unless if you're pointing it out simply out of concern and that you're polite about it (pulling them aside and talk to them maturely).
> 
> Most people who call someone FAT, especially a famous figure, say it with such contempt and resentment. They actually RESENT that person for being fat. Because that person does not fit their aesthetic standards, they are wrong for it.
> 
> Haha, it definitely is an unpopular opinion, after all!
> 
> I'm fat. Cuvy fat. Chubby. Whatever you want to call me.  Working on it though.
> 
> Another unpopular opinion: You can be a bisexual man. People think bisexual men are really gay men who are afraid to be fully gay, but I do believe that it's possible to be bisexual as a male.


I don't resent Adele at all. I said ADELE IS FAT because it's an unpopular opinion. 
But hey she's better than Nicki Minaj, her body is fake and looks super out of proportion. To me anyways.. WHOA MAMA


----------



## Yori

Long hair on a man can be pretty sexy, I agree. I don't like Tyler Perry's films much either. 

I'm glad these were light, unpopular opinions rather than simply strong, polarizing opinions that ARE popular... I hate when people whine about their stupid condemning opinions being unpopular when tons of people agree with them. Gimme a break.

As for political correctness there are a lot of fans of it, so not unpopular, but there will be people who think it's icky. I think political correctness is overrated. If there's a need for some politeness or kindness I don't need to call it "politically correct." It seems like a name for unnecessary manners such as "no elbows on the table." 

As for calling people fat, I agree, *****y when done just to insult someone for not pleasing your eye. 

As for feminism, since when is feminism an unpopular opinion? It's like declaring Christianity is unpopular just because it sparks a lot of outrage when people DO disagree with the views. Feminism is a turn off for me, in general. Anything I support within feminism I call simply being equalist, but for now feminism is polluted with a lot of benevolent, belittling sexism that is sexist against both men and women.


----------



## Yori

I have some seriously unpopular opinions but I don't think I should just blurt them out here. Really, it will create a storm in which millions of posts in the future to this thread are only about the opinions I have voiced. It is a test of humanity and this thread is not ready for it! xD (Okay, it MIGHT create a storm.)

And none of the opinions I'm on about have been common subjects of argumentative essays (you know, those subjects teachers tell you are off limits because students keep getting emotional/write about it too much and they're sick of reading the same topic over and over?)


----------



## gnomealone

CoastalSprite said:


> Hah well that's kind of you to say.. Which team is yours?


Montreal...but I grew up when Lafleur/Shutt/Dryden/ etc. were in their heyday so it can't be helped. I expect it would be the same for someone 
liking Edmonton because of Gretzky, Mess., etc. Vancouver, today, sortta reminds me of that old Habs team, just a little less defensive.

Excuse me, but I gotta say this:

Adele is one sexy woman regardless of the #'s on her scale. She's got talent, a sense of humour and despite crippling stage fright, the will to do
what she wants and what fulfills her. I'm a little confused by the judging of appearances on this site:con when I'm guessing so many people here
might be self conscious about their own looks. Yeah, I know... I should
get off my soapbox.....

Sorry CoastalSprite...it was bugging me.


----------



## ChiBerry

-The Beetles stink. I find them so bland compared to other bands at that time. I have no idea why they're so popular.
-Cigarette smoking is hot as heck imo. I know it's horrible for peoples' health, but God dayum I can't help but find it attractive. Everyone gets so angry when I say that, but I can't help it. :B I blame Gene Kelly for that... 



-Big bellies on men are the cutest ever. My boyfriend is skinny but has a little tummy that I cling to constantly. <3 I probably sound like a weirdo right now but I have odd tastes in men. lol
-I hate cgi animated films.
-Ron Paul is awesome and should've been president. >:C
-Tv is a waste of time.


----------



## misski

Yori said:


> I have some seriously unpopular opinions but I don't think I should just blurt them out here. Really, it will create a storm in which millions of posts in the future to this thread are only about the opinions I have voiced. It is a test of humanity and this thread is not ready for it! xD (Okay, it MIGHT create a storm.)
> 
> And none of the opinions I'm on about have been common subjects of argumentative essays (you know, those subjects teachers tell you are off limits because students keep getting emotional/write about it too much and they're sick of reading the same topic over and over?)


You should share them!!  :boogie It's okay. :yes

- Skinny is less attractive than fat. I'm not saying this because I am fat because I hate being overweight. I am bisexual and I never was attracted to skinny women. Not sure if this is unpopular, but it is to most people's standards of beauty. Although, grossly obese is not cute and in that case, I would go with the skinny one. 

- Eminem is a bit annoying. I like his music but I hate his persona. I hate it that most people were on his side when he attacked Mariah Carey. I thought it was childish that he still has her voice mails. I don't hate him though because I still like his music. I love "Kim"! I just find him a bit fake. He tries too hard to put on this facade of how tough he is.


----------



## CoastalSprite

gnomealone said:


> Montreal...but I grew up when Lafleur/Shutt/Dryden/ etc. were in their heyday so it can't be helped. I expect it would be the same for someone
> liking Edmonton because of Gretzky, Mess., etc. Vancouver, today, sortta reminds me of that old Habs team, just a little less defensive.
> 
> Excuse me, but I gotta say this:
> 
> Adele is one sexy woman regardless of the #'s on her scale. She's got talent, a sense of humour and despite crippling stage fright, the will to do
> what she wants and what fulfills her. I'm a little confused by the judging of appearances on this site:con when I'm guessing so many people here
> might be self conscious about their own looks. Yeah, I know... I should
> get off my soapbox.....
> 
> Sorry CoastalSprite...it was bugging me.


Hey no problem at all  You sound kind of ashamed to be a fan of them now







And this really is the unpopular opinion thread, comparing my team to one of those great Habs teams







If a Nucks fan said that we'd be laughed out of the room.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Yori said:


> I have some seriously unpopular opinions but I don't think I should just blurt them out here. Really, it will create a storm in which millions of posts in the future to this thread are only about the opinions I have voiced. It is a test of humanity and this thread is not ready for it! xD (Okay, it MIGHT create a storm.)
> 
> And none of the opinions I'm on about have been common subjects of argumentative essays (you know, those subjects teachers tell you are off limits because students keep getting emotional/write about it too much and they're sick of reading the same topic over and over?)


Haha I have some unpopular opinions I'm not willing to share either. If there was 0% chance someone would argue with me about them, which would probably happen, I'd disclose them. But it's just not somewhere I'm going to go -.-


----------



## Moochie

misski said:


> You should share them!!  :boogie It's okay. :yes
> 
> - Skinny is less attractive than fat. I'm not saying this because I am fat because I hate being overweight. I am bisexual and I never was attracted to skinny women. Not sure if this is unpopular, but it is to most people's standards of beauty. Although, grossly obese is not cute and in that case, I would go with the skinny one.
> 
> - Eminem is a bit annoying. I like his music but I hate his persona. I hate it that most people were on his side when he attacked Mariah Carey. I thought it was childish that he still has her voice mails. I don't hate him though because I still like his music. I love "Kim"! I just find him a bit fake. He tries too hard to put on this facade of how tough he is.


Skinny IS less attractive than fat. I mean real skinny, like people with real eating disorders. I'm actually thin but I do have shape, although it's very difficult to find pants that fit me correctly. I have long legs and a pant size that's usually 4-5 but even when the waist part fits perfectly the leg part is too tight or too loose.. Or the legs will fit perfectly but the butt part will be too big and make me look like I have a deflated behind :| 
Without my teenage/Asian metabolism I would probably be chubby, I'm kind of lazy and I eat a lot. 
I don't think eugenics is all that bad...


----------



## Moochie

Selective human breeding isn't a bad thought to me at all... We do it with domestic animals.. Why not humans? 
I'm not saying like white should stay with white or whatever, I mean what if we could selectively breed humans for certain qualities..? Like tan skin, dark hair, and bright blue eyes? I also like the idea of human cloning. Weird stuff but hey I'm a weird person.


----------



## renegade disaster

I don't put "x" in a message unless I genuinely cared about someone, I personally think its a bit emotionally dishonest to do such a thing and sends out wrong signals to people if you don't actually give a damn about them. I also think its a bit emotionally manipulative,confusing and a bit like an abuse of a strong emotional statement.


----------



## renegade disaster

Sin said:


> X?????


means a kiss. sign of affection.


----------



## niacin

Breakfast is not an important meal at all.


----------



## Reclus

Contemporary automotive designers have NO sense of either style or proportion. None.


----------



## diamondheart89

-No one other than you cares about your sex life. No one. 


- Unless you add some sort of value to the world via constructive action or ideas or influence/relationships with others, your existence is a waste of space. 


- Pay it forward is a great thing. Everyone should engage in it because it fixes a little of what is wrong with the world.

- I disagree that everything has to be based on logic. There's no fun in that.


----------



## missalice0306

-Most people who commit suicide wouldn't be considered 'selfish.' 

-The driving age should be 18.

-College won't necessarily help you get a better life.


----------



## strawberrysam

-I think cheese tastes terrible.
-I don't think dimples are cute. (they're not ugly or anything, but I just don't see the big deal tbh)
-I didn't think The Avengers was all that great.
-I think Adele is overrated.

there's probably more, but I can't think of them atm.


----------



## Implicate

I support eugenics.

Christopher Dorner is a hero.

I'd vote Howard Stern for president.

9/11 was a conspiracy.


----------



## CoastalSprite

National anthems shouldn't be played or sung in sports, unless the competing teams/athletes are actually supposed to represent their countries (e.g. Olympics).


----------



## cafune

Implicate said:


> People should be tested more thoroughly before being given a driver's license.
> 
> *I think there should be a series of rigorous genetic, intelligence, and mental health exams/tests before a person should be able to procreate.
> 
> Assisted suicide should be legal.*


I agree 100%.


----------



## Moochie

I don't like The Beatles at all. I don't understand how almost everyone is in love with the music. Then again I don't like most music from that era..
I think Japan is an overrated country. Not saying it's awful, I'm sure it's good to visit, but so is any other country in Asia. 
I'm very picky about my pets so for cats and dogs I usually go to reputable breeders instead of adopting. I find it better for my needs. I support good breeding. 
I think some pit bulls are ugly looking.
I like to dye animals unnatural colors. As long as the dyes are safe for pets, that is. I've colored some of my chickens with food coloring and kool-aid


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

galaxy1 said:


> I don't put "x" in a message unless I genuinely cared about someone, I personally think its a bit emotionally dishonest to do such a thing and sends out wrong signals to people if you don't actually give a damn about them. I also think its a bit emotionally manipulative,confusing and a bit like an abuse of a strong emotional statement.


 Me too. Using them all the time is insincere. People have to earn my kisses! Whenever I give them to someone who isn't family I have to think carefully about it, and I am always worried of what people will think......


----------



## Metal_Heart

Dogs and Cats are overrated, and they smell.. "Oh but you'd like my dog, he's a softie" ... no, no I wouldn't like your dog.

The phrase "Just Sayin" is really annoying. Actually, it's beyond annoying.

The sound that people in raincoats make when they walk around quiet shops really grates on me. (weird one I know)

Facebook statuses about going to the gym, or what you're having for dinner or that you have clean sheets on your bed are not interesting. Are you _that_ gross that clean sheets are a status worthy event? :|

I hated Scott Pilgrim and cannot see why anyone would enjoy it.

If you use the term YOLO I don't even want to know you.

"she's got curves, so she's a real woman"... how about NO? Every woman is a real woman, regardless of what shape or size she is.. it's about time we stop glamourising just one body type and embrace the whole lot of 'em.


----------



## komorikun

Cats don't smell. Only their litter boxes smell. Dogs do smell. All of them. Even the ones that get bathed frequently. My sister claims that her dog doesn't but on my visit (to her city)....he got a little rank by the end of it.


----------



## Metal_Heart

komorikun said:


> Cats don't smell. Only their litter boxes smell. Dogs do smell. All of them. Even the ones that get bathed frequently. My sister claims that her dog doesn't but on my visit (to her city)....he got a little rank by the end of it.


The breath of a dog is the worst part, it makes me heave. People who let their dog lick their faces make me hurl, I just can't understand it... I'm gagging just typing this hahaa.


----------



## tbyrfan

komorikun said:


> Cats don't smell. Only their litter boxes smell. Dogs do smell. All of them. Even the ones that get bathed frequently. My sister claims that her dog doesn't but on my visit (to her city)....he got a little rank by the end of it.


+1. I like both cats and dogs, but most dogs smell horrible, kind of like feces.


----------



## komorikun

Metal_Heart said:


> The breath of a dog is the worst part, it makes me heave. People who let their dog lick their faces make me hurl, I just can't understand it... I'm gagging just typing this hahaa.


Cats have bad breath but normally they don't lick your face so you don't get exposed to it. My sister lets her dog lick her all over her face, including her lips. It's so gross. He has this super huge/long tongue too. And when she wants to bug me she has him kiss her while we are talking on the phone. Then I hear all the slobbery, slurpy noises.. ewwwwwwww.

I think with dog owners they just get used to the smell, so they don't notice it. Even me, I don't mind cleaning the litter box. Cat turds don't phase me. I'd rather clean a litter box than wash the dishes.


----------



## Still Waters

komorikun said:


> Cats don't smell. Only their litter boxes smell. Dogs do smell. All of them. Even the ones that get bathed frequently. My sister claims that her dog doesn't but on my visit (to her city)....he got a little rank by the end of it.


It's true! I have a tiny dog and she's bathed and all her bedding washed once a week -she STILL manages to get stinky by mid-week. The owners just aren't able to detect the odor usually. And I've contributed.....nothing,yay me!!


----------



## renegade disaster

"simples"

gotta be one of the most annoying modern expressions. i'm beginning to hate the expression "at the end of the day" I cringe every time I catch myself saying it.


----------



## VRibbon

Americans have been the nicest and friendliest people I've ever met.
Maybe I wouldn't say that if I actually lived there but for the few weeks I spent in the States I've never come across such warm and welcoming people and that's saying something because I'm pretty well travelled.
Just saying because there's a lot of negative stereotypes around...


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

people who go to college don't realize how privileged they are


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

The transport authority should stop their stupid upgrades and put the money towards more frequent trains and buses or even some more lines or bus routes. Functional bus and trainstation shelters do not need to be repleaced because they're old and graffitied; nor does concrete because it's covered in gum and supposedly uglier than bricks. I think they make the stations/bus stops look worse. At least with the old the whole area is consistent in style and lived-in-ness. Winthin a month the new stuff will be trashed anyway. (During the 6 months I used i,t my local bus stop was repainted twice. On 4 occasions I found human sh*t and - curiously, toilet paper - on the bench. Why bother re-doing anything here?)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

reclus said:


> contemporary automotive designers have no sense of either style or proportion. None.


agree!


----------



## SilentLyric

I hate when girls say they are too scared when a guy shows interest so they turn them down. That's just selfish when the guy got all worked up for nothing. It's half the battle just making the first move. Why not give him a chance, and if it doesn't go well, end it? I just don't understand girls sometimes.


----------



## Metal_Heart

VRibbon said:


> Americans have been the nicest and friendliest people I've ever met.
> Maybe I wouldn't say that if I actually lived there but for the few weeks I spent in the States I've never come across such warm and welcoming people and that's saying something because I'm pretty well travelled.
> Just saying because there's a lot of negative stereotypes around...


Agreed. I found them to be superbly friendly both times I stayed in Washington State and stayed for two months at a time, it's so refreshing. The people where I live in particular are either stuck up or just keep themselves to themselves. There's no community here and nobody talks to each other. I miss the States!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

People care too much about understanding the opposite sex and getting laid/married.


----------



## ACCV93

The Lord of the Rings movies aren't even that good.


----------



## 9mm

I believe national borders should be torn down



InfiniteBlaze said:


> People care too much about understanding the opposite sex and getting laid/married.


I agree


----------



## flamingwind

I actually think that in first world countries people have way too much freedom. Some people would actually lead a better life if they had some of their freedom taken from them.

I think they should abolish everything that is not good for someone health like fast food, cigarettes and other things. People might miss them, some might freak out because they are addicted to it, but stopping other people from ruining their lives would be great.


----------



## sadcat

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Me too. It is always referred to in a negative way, but what is wrong with not being mean and offensive?


:high5


----------



## ACCV93

PC might as well stand for pathetically courteous


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

9mm said:


> I believe national borders should be torn down




The borders certainly aren't their for the good of the common human, that is for sure.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

flamingwind said:


> m.
> 
> I think they should abolish everything that is not good for someone health like fast food, cigarettes and other things. People might miss them, some might freak out because they are addicted to it, but stopping other people from ruining their lives would be great.


 I think the main reason states don't do that is not because they respect liberty (they don't!) but because they don't want to upset corporations, which make so much off of poisoning people daily.


----------



## flamingwind

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I think the main reason states don't do that is not because they respect liberty (they don't!) but because they don't want to upset corporations, which make so much off of poisoning people daily.


agree, I was also going to say that we need to abolish those big companies, as useful some might be, many of them are just don't care. It's seems like no big consequences happens to them when they get discover


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

flamingwind said:


> agree, I was also going to say that we need to abolish those big companies, as useful some might be, many of them are just don't care. It's seems like no big consequences happens to them when they get discover


MASSIVE taxes for large companies, big tax breaks, loans, and government contracts for workers co-operatives


----------



## sadcat

ACCV93 said:


> PC might as well stand for pathetically courteous


...and sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.

:kma

:b


----------



## Things Unsaid

ACCV93 said:


> The Lord of the Rings movies aren't even that good.


I always thought that Tolkien displayed more skill in world creation and language than actual storytelling. Nothing to emulate unless you're also a fan of fantasy languages.


----------



## CoastalSprite

There shouldn't be any social housing in the downtown core. Why should taxpayers subsidize housing in the most expensive part of the mainland? The entitlement is beyond ridiculous. All housing there should be market rate.

Oh and limit foreign investment in real estate. The people who grew up here should have first dibs.


----------



## Mia 91

"Animal lovers" that aren't vegan are hypocrites.

Our existence is deity-free.

If abortion is considered, there is no reason for the child to be born at all and it should be followed through. Enough people on this planet, jeez.

People should be tested at least on a psychological level before they are allowed to procreate. If sign of grave mental illness, they should be put on controlled birth control until cured, or simply be operated on to disable the reproductive organs.


----------



## jmoop

Got lambasted about this IRL yesterday—Seth McFarlane and all his cartoons are not funny at all. I equate his brand of humor to a toddler running around showing people a booger he picked out his nose.


----------



## PickleNose

1. Black glasses are stupid looking.

2. "Moving forward" sounds stupid when you say it every 15 seconds.

3. Coffee is nasty.

4. Starbucks is bad coffee.

5. Beer is disgusting and tastes like piss.

6. German beer is not better.


----------



## AussiePea

At birth, a reversible procedure to prevent pregnancy (on the male and/or female side of things) should be performed and only people who pass certain strict criteria should be allowed to have children. Helps the abortion and overpopulation issues and most importantly stops those who only take from soceity and have nothign else to do but breed endless dumb****s continuing to do so.


----------



## 9mm

-Girls care more about a guy's social status than anything else
-Football is boring


----------



## dair

Sports usually don't interest me much.
You should expect almost nothing about other people until you get to know them better.
Gender is stupid.
Culture should be optional. There should be no pressure to identify with your culture, or your family's. 
I don't believe in a god.
Its only wrong if its hurting people without their consent. (usually)


----------



## Barette

InfiniteBlaze said:


> People care too much about understanding the opposite sex and getting laid/married.


A-to the effing-MEN.

Beyonce sucks.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

I think the taste of ranch dressing is absolutely horrible. I don't like any dressing on salads.


----------



## komorikun

Mia 91 said:


> "Animal lovers" that aren't vegan are hypocrites.
> 
> Our existence is deity-free.
> 
> If abortion is considered, there is no reason for the child to be born at all and it should be followed through. Enough people on this planet, jeez.
> 
> People should be tested at least on a psychological level before they are allowed to procreate. If sign of grave mental illness, they should be put on controlled birth control until cured, or simply be operated on to disable the reproductive organs.





AussiePea said:


> At birth, a reversible procedure to prevent pregnancy (on the male and/or female side of things) should be performed and only people who pass certain strict criteria should be allowed to have children. Helps the abortion and overpopulation issues and most importantly stops those who only take from soceity and have nothign else to do but breed endless dumb****s continuing to do so.


I agree with you guys. Including the part about how meat eaters who claim to be "animal lovers" are hypocrites.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> I agree with you guys.


You guys should sign up for Eugenics party, you would probably get on well with them as they are a bunch of fascists.


----------



## 9mm

tannasg said:


> You guys should sign up for Eugenics party, you would probably get on well with them as they are a bunch of fascists.


Yeah, I find eugenics and anyone who supports it to be absolutely repulsive.


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> You guys should sign up for Eugenics party, you would probably get on well with them as they are a bunch of fascists.


You can lead a perfectly happy life without having kids. It should be a privilege not a right. I mean at the minimum the person should at least prove they are ready for kids financially and that they aren't likely to abuse or neglect their kid.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lol yeah too bad they can always see you when you get close to them and fly away.


the pigeons in downtown LA dont fly away... the just look at u like










those some hard pigeons lol


----------



## ltrain

-Religion is one of the major sources of conflict in the world. 

-Society is boring. If a disaster demolished the majority of the human world I think the Earth would be a much more interesting place. 

-I don't think you should say I love you to your partner too frequently. I feel it lessens the value of these words. 

-I think big cities are overrated. Smaller towns have more beauty


----------



## renegade disaster

playing a ukulele doesn't make you cool or cute. it makes you look like a try-hard trendy sap.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

BobtheBest said:


> I think technology made us more lazy.


 :agree
Technology is only pushing us back not advancing us.. Mainly by doing
all the things that once required skill or practice for us :/


----------



## jesica24

If Michael Jackson and Whitney Houston, Amy whinehouse did not die many people would not like their music as they do now... 
Robbert Pattinson is not an attractive vampire...
We protect dogs and cats because animals have rights but we go to Mcdonalds and KFC and keep aquariums...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Mia 91 said:


> People should be tested at least on a psychological level before they are allowed to procreate. If sign of grave mental illness, they should be put on controlled birth control until cured, or simply be operated on to disable the reproductive organs.


I agree with you to a degree.. Im not sure how you would police that though.. But I think people should be tested, NOT JUST for medical illness potential but the person themselves.. If they're violent, arrogant, complaicent, half-witted social welfare scroungers then they should not be able to reproduce more wastes of space in society.. :no


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Metal_Heart said:


> The phrase "Just Sayin" is really annoying. Actually, it's beyond annoying.
> 
> If you use the term YOLO I don't even want to know you.


OMFG YOLO is SO annoying!! >_>


----------



## creasy

- Being sexually attracted to teenagers is natural and nothing to be ashamed about
- The Beatles are overrated as others have mentioned
- It disgusts me when women want an abortion for reasons other than rape or health complications
- Stereotyping and being suspicious of other races is natural and not necessarily learned behavior, although not an excuse to be racist


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I despise most new/modern music.. ESPECIALLY "chart" music.. 
It's sh!t, talentless, unoriginal, digitally produced and the majority of new singers/bands/"musicians" all sound the same :roll


----------



## NormalLad

I hate the word swag


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Many of the people on this site don't have friends or a social life because they are aholes.


I think we should clarify what constitutes "aholes"..
I have few friends because I'm such a refined character and I'm very selective about who I open up to.. I (apparently) have 'harsh' political views, mild depression and i try not to give a sh!t about anything (within reason :lol ) How 'bout you?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Shyboy1 said:


> I hate the word swag


:agreeI despise it!! You must be some sort of fagg0t to use that word.. :roll


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

VRibbon said:


> -Football (soccer) sucks.
> -Newborn babies are not cute they are ugly
> -Pale skin is sexy. Being super tanned is sometimes really off putting.
> -I have never once in my life used Twitter and I'm quite proud of it.
> -People who have children but can't afford to support them themselves should not receive money from the state or should at least have their benefits significantly reduced. Why should I give up my hard earned tax money to fund your selfish decision!?


:agree
-Football is sh!t-boring..
-Pale skin is sexy as hell! Women who tan- STOP! Whether it's UV or fake tan, it does NOT make you look more attractive, you just look burnt, really unhealthy and much less appealing :roll



VRibbon said:


> -Underarm hair even on men just looks retarded and out of place and should be removed.


Don't see the deal here though.. As long as it's not neglected to OVERgrow, I don't see the problem..


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :agreeI despise it!! You must be some sort of fagg0t to use that word.. :roll


Peeve: The use of anit-gay terms as general insults

:b


----------



## renegade disaster

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Peeve: The use of anti-gay terms as general insults
> 
> :b


+1

(and fixed)


----------



## PickleNose

AussiePea said:


> At birth, a reversible procedure to prevent pregnancy (on the male and/or female side of things) should be performed and only people who pass certain strict criteria should be allowed to have children. Helps the abortion and overpopulation issues and most importantly stops those who only take from soceity and have nothign else to do but breed endless dumb****s continuing to do so.


 Are you kidding? Overpopulation is the only hope we have of extinction. Why would you want to stop that?


----------



## PickleNose

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Many of the people on this site don't have friends or a social life because they are aholes.


 This sounds like a sensible statement but that doesn't explain why there are so many aholes who have gazillions of friends and a social life. Most people are aholes. There just might be more to it than just being likable.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Peeve: The use of anit-gay terms as general insults
> 
> :b


lolwut? :|:lol


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

ItsEasierToRun said:


> lolwut? :|:lol


 :teeth Not actually having a go at you by the way!


----------



## Metal_Heart

ItsEasierToRun said:


> OMFG YOLO is SO annoying!! >_>


So glad someone else agrees! It's usually also followed by something like "o-m-geee ate the last custard cream #YOLO" ... just... no... 



ItsEasierToRun said:


> :agree
> -Football is sh!t-boring..
> -Pale skin is sexy as hell! Women who tan- STOP! Whether it's UV or fake tan, it does NOT make you look more attractive, you just look burnt, really unhealthy and much less appealing :roll


Thank goodness, I'm the palest person ever and fake tan is disgusting! Sick of girls telling me that I'm too pale.


----------



## myforeverago

I hate rain and the sound of rain.
I don't like dessert food.
Hating on popular music/boy bands/ icons is more annoying than the actual music/boy bands/icons. 
99% of television shows are awful.
Therapy is effective.
Snow is awful.
The bad guys always win.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Reposts on Reddit are okay. I don't know why people get so mad about them- most people don't see every facet of the Internet, and might appreciate a good "historical" post. Unless it's something that's been reposted several times within a small time span, then let it go and not spam the top comments bashing the OP.


----------



## ShadyGFX

I don't like pizza.


----------



## marcv2013

I think people can be much better than they believe they can be.


----------



## kast

The smell of bacon cooking makes me want to vomit and eggs are f**king weird. How can you eat that for breakfast?

David Letterman isn't funny and his show is boring.

Lasagne sucks.

The obsession with youth/perfection/purity when tied to sexual attractiveness is really creepy. Like the women in Japanese porn, horror at the slightest sight of pubic hair, models with the body of 12 year olds. Gross...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

kast said:


> The smell of bacon cooking makes me want to vomit .


 Yeah I feel that way when i walk into the kitchen in the morning sometimes...... why do my housemates want to start the day off with the smell of burning flesh? :|


----------



## DappleGrey

Black History month has very little meaning to me nowadays.


----------



## DappleGrey

I don't really care about the marriage rights of gays. I'm indifferent. I don't care if they get married and I don't care if they can't get married.


----------



## ashli116

I'm sick of people who always try to fish for compliments...claiming they have low self-esteem, saying how they feel so ugly only to post obviously nice pictures for people to see. 

These kind of people are in every social networking site and starting to annoy me...sometimes I get sick & tired of posting "no, you're not, you look great in fact." because I already feel like they're just trying to use this tactic over & over again just to get the compliments they really want to hear/see.


----------



## DappleGrey

ashli116 said:


> I'm sick of people who always try to fish for compliments...claiming they have low self-esteem, saying how they feel so ugly only to post obviously nice pictures for people to see.
> 
> These kind of people are in every social networking site and starting to annoy me...sometimes I get sick & tired of posting "no, you're not, you look great in fact." because I already feel like they're just trying to use this tactic over & over again just to get the compliments they really want to hear/see.


That's why you have to say "You know, you're right. You don't look that good in this picture."

harharhar


----------



## apx24

I love pornstars, they dedicate their careers to cure the loneliness of useless guys like us. I know porn is unrealistic, but whoever invented pornography was/is one of the greatest people to have walked this earth.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Metal_Heart said:


> Thank goodness, I'm the palest person ever and fake tan is disgusting! Sick of girls telling me that I'm too pale.


You can never be 'too pale' ... 
Well I guess you can but you know what I mean :lol


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

9mm said:


> *I believe national borders should be torn down*


I agree. Damn people and their incessant need to claim ownership over things.

Utlimately, ^that is the reason currency even exists.


----------



## NormalLad

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :agreeI despise it!! You must be some sort of fagg0t to use that word.. :roll


You have to be a obnoxious person to use the f word :mum


----------



## 9mm

I find the entire idea of land ownership to be absurd. We may use the earth to meet our needs, but the earth itself should belong to no one.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

9mm said:


> I find the entire idea of land ownership to be absurd. We may use the earth to meet our needs, but the earth itself should belong to no one.


 I'm actually writing an essay on that very subject at the moment!

"_The first man who, having enclosed a piece of ground, bethought himself of saying This is mine, and found people simple enough to believe him, was the real founder of civil society. From how many crimes, wars, and murders, from how many horrors and misfortunes might not any one have saved mankind, by pulling up the stakes, or filling up the ditch, and crying to his fellows: Beware of listening to this imposter; you are undone if you once forget that the fruits of the earth belong to us all, and the earth itself to nobody._"
- Rousseau, Discourse on the origin of inequality


----------



## 9mm

Donnie in the Dark said:


> "_The first man who, having enclosed a piece of ground, bethought himself of saying This is mine, and found people simple enough to believe him, was the real founder of civil society. From how many crimes, wars, and murders, from how many horrors and misfortunes might not any one have saved mankind, by pulling up the stakes, or filling up the ditch, and crying to his fellows: Beware of listening to this imposter; you are undone if you once forget that the fruits of the earth belong to us all, and the earth itself to nobody._"
> - Rousseau, Discourse on the origin of inequality


Love that quote


----------



## Metal_Heart

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You can never be 'too pale' ...
> Well I guess you can but you know what I mean :lol


It's hard to find foundation when you are this pale.. even the lightest available foundation is too dark for my skin >.< I need me some sun!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Shyboy1 said:


> You have to be a obnoxious person to use the f word :mum


 Im not obnoxious.. Im realistic..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Metal_Heart said:


> It's hard to find foundation when you are this pale.. even the lightest available foundation is too dark for my skin >.< I need me some sun!


It took me a while to realise you were talking about make-up :teeth haha


----------



## NoHeart

I can't stand pyjamas.


----------



## Charmander

Skyrim is really boring. :/


----------



## CrossedOut

Shoes? What's the big deal.


----------



## JamesM2

kast said:


> David Letterman isn't funny and his show is boring.


 I used to be a fan and never used to miss a show. Don't know why now - he's long past his expiry date. He recycles the same "jokes" year after year after year, and most of them weren't even funny the first time he told them a decade or two ago. Flicked through the channels the other day and there he was saying "in Hollywood, Oscar is king" and waiting for the audience to erupt into side-splitting laughter - why is he still saying this after all these years? Why is it funny?

Another one whenever a pandemic breaks out somewhere in the world - "the best thing you can do is sterilize your pans". Oooh, I get it - PANdemic, sterilize your PANS. Bwahaha - Letterman, you are a comic genius :rofl :?


----------



## Daveyboy

I like baggy t-shirts and lounge pants on girls..I think its hot


----------



## thebadshepard

.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I like chivalry. I'm flattered and appreciative when a guy holds a door open for me, lets me go ahead of him onto a bus, insists I take the free seat, tries to help when it looks like I'm doing something "unsafe" or "physically tiring", etc. It never crosses my mind to be offended.


----------



## JerkusMaximus

Hot Tub Time Machine and Dinner For Schmucks weren't funny. Also, iphones and video games are annoying.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Charmander said:


> Skyrim is really boring. :/


I thought it was fun at first but it gets pretty old after a while. I played it almost nonstop and then I just quit.

I havent touched the game since around this time last year, lol.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I'm a woman and I hate pink. I also hate seeing little girls in pink. It's not the only color out there! It's like all clothing brands and toys and accessories just assume all girls should be in pink therefore never change things up. I swear it makes me want to start my own brand of little girls clothes that are _not _pink.

Dressing twins/multiples in the same outfits. It's sooo annoying! Your kids will be looked at as a couple instead of the individuals they are for so many years. It's like parents don't want their kids to be different from day one. At least have them dressed in diff. colors if they must wear the same outfits.

I have many more I know but it's too late to think.


----------



## M4RTIN

I don't like watching sports on tv. I don't get how people get so excited about it. lol In fact, I could care less about who is in the superbowl.


----------



## flamingwind

Charmander said:


> Skyrim is really boring. :/


I loved it, I truly think it was one of the best game I ever played.

The assasin's creed series is very boring for me though. I played all 3 main ones and I couldn't bother to finish any of them


----------



## renegade disaster

most triple A games are boring ,unoriginal or they just plain suck.


----------



## VRibbon

With all these "no fap" threads that seem to spring up all over the place at the moment I had to throw this in here...

Unless taken to unhealthy extremes, masturbation is is completely natural and healthy and should never be discouraged or shamed.
Normally that would be considered a normal an acceptable view by modern standards but it almost seems out of place here with some of the posts that I've been coming across.
What is it with people who think that by not masturbating (but probably not getting laid either) is somehow going to make their lives better? I mean how is completely denying yourself all erotic pleasure a healthy choice?


----------



## cuppy

Omelettes make me sick :/


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Having a sex drive ****ing sucks.


----------



## lyric

My thread is still alive. ****in love it.


----------



## cuppy

lyric said:


> My thread is still alive. ****in love it.


hehe :b it's a great thread ^_^

Aaaaaand I dislike Peanut Butter and Avocados. A lot.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

cuppycake said:


> hehe :b it's a great thread ^_^
> 
> Aaaaaand I dislike Peanut Butter and Avocados. A lot.


 I'm not keen on avacados...... but Peanut Butter? :mum


----------



## Charmander

I think Coca Cola is pretty nasty. The first sip is always nice but after that I just find it sickly.


----------



## Metal_Heart

cuppycake said:


> hehe :b it's a great thread ^_^
> 
> Aaaaaand I dislike Peanut Butter and Avocados. A lot.


I'm so glad someone else hates peanut butter.

I basically had peanut butter sandwiches everyday for 5 years when I was at school and the sight of it makes me sick.


----------



## O Range

I don't know how unpopular this is, but I like watching Loiter Squad.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Buffy the Vampire Slayer was NOT a 'girls show'! :roll


----------



## budcompany

i hate penguins and there stupid little waddle...


----------



## M4RTIN

budcompany said:


> i hate penguins and there stupid little waddle...


Haha If I ever saw one, I'd kick it


----------



## lyric

Drag queens are awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cell phones with keypads are better than those with touch screens


----------



## ShadyGFX

Tupac is overrated :hide


----------



## dal user

ShadyGFX said:


> Tupac is overrated :hide


ooooooooooooohhhhh ****


----------



## ShadyGFX

Rich91 said:


> ooooooooooooohhhhh ****


It's on lol


----------



## NormalLad

lyric said:


> Drag queens are awesome.


 Yes they are :boogie


----------



## NormalLad

M4RTIN said:


> Haha If I ever saw one, I'd kick it


:teeth hahahahahaha


----------



## Charmander

ShadyGFX said:


> Tupac is overrated :hide


I think he was pretty awesome but I do have to agree with you a little bit there, some people act like he was God.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Charmander said:


> I think he was pretty awesome but I do have to agree with you a little bit there, some people act like he was God.


Right? I'm a Tupac fan but they treat him like a saint.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

ShadyGFX said:


> Tupac is overrated :hide


I agree. When it comes to raw rapping skill Tupac is very average. However, that's not to say Tupac is average as an artist.


----------



## NormalLad

- I think rap is annoying

-I hate Marvel

-I think mayo taste horrible

-I hate pokemon :um

-I think Big Bang theory is horrible


----------



## hanzitalaura

-I don't understand why so many women go crazy over Johnny Depp. His acting and looks are overrated.

- I also think Apple products are overrated and never have and never will own and i-phone, i-pad or anything of the like.

- I believe children and are extremely overrated and most of them are not that cute.

-Weddings are also overrated in my opinion and are excuses for women to show to their friends and family and I think most of the time the groom has little to no interest in them.

-I also don't like dresses ans fake hair/nails.
-I also find men with long hair attractive

-Men with nice cars and fancy clothes turn me off. I feel like they are trying too hard.

-I think watermelon and cantaloupe are disgusting

-I like curly hair better than straight

-Nerdy lonely guys are so so attractive

- Don't think Las Vegas is fun

-Cats are really creepy

- Adele's music SUCKS!!!!

-I also dislike peanut butter

-Coffee is overrated and so is Starbucks

- Can't stand people who dress up their dogs

- Women who think it's cheating when their boyfriend watch porn are dumb

-Monogamy is unrealistic

-I very much dislike Valentines Day an all other commercialized Holidays

My list can go on and on....


----------



## hanzitalaura

lyric said:


> Awesome.


WOW! I agree with everything you say.


----------



## ShadyGFX

hanzitalaura said:


> -
> - I also think Apple products are overrated and never have and never will own and i-phone, i-pad or anything of the like.


Their standard pair of earphones are £90 :no That costs £40 more than my phone lol


----------



## Charmander

hanzitalaura said:


> -I don't understand why so many women go crazy over Johnny Depp. His acting and looks are overrated.


Finally a fellow woman who isn't obsessed with Johnny Depp. 
I do like him as Jack Sparrow and Sweeney Todd, but that's it.


----------



## hanzitalaura

macca219 said:


> Coffee is disgusting
> 
> Nutella is disgusting
> 
> Alcohol is disgusting
> 
> Circumcision should be illegal
> 
> Pet stores should not be allowed to sell pets
> 
> Most people remain ignorant by choice
> 
> SOME people actually do choose to be gay, and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Most people only pay lip service to the concept of liberty or free speech. They want it gone as soon as something they disagree with is mentioned.
> 
> Capitalism and democracy can not work together mutually
> 
> Voting is over rated
> 
> Patriotism is stupid
> 
> Altruism may well be an illusion, people always seek to get something out of any good deed they do, even if it is only an internal sense of satisfaction
> 
> Everybody has some strong prejudices, no matter how egalitarian they present themselves as being
> 
> Capital punishment should be banned, no matter how much evidence there is of someone's guilt.
> 
> Wine tasting is a shared delusion - people are told the kinds of flavors that they should be expected to taste and believe that they can taste them in a kind of mass delusion. In addition to this a wine will automatically taste 'better' to someone if they have paid more money for it.
> 
> Most people get drunk because they are trying to escape the realities of their lives.
> 
> Society generally lauds mundane talents
> 
> Everyone judges a book by its cover
> 
> Informing young children about sex is not a bad thing
> 
> Most people are terrible at considering things from other people's point of view and this is a major source of division and conflict in the world.
> 
> Handwritten letters are a lot nicer to receive than emails, because you know that the person you care about wrote it with their own hand.
> 
> Organ donation should be mandatory.


Agree 100%


----------



## hanzitalaura

ShadyGFX said:


> Their standard pair of earphones are £90 :no That costs £40 more than my phone lol


Talking about expensive headphones, how about those Beets by Dre? I see all the young people going crazy over them. Don't care how "cool" they are I would never pay over $300 for a pair of headphones and can't understand how any parent would. But to each their own I suppose.


----------



## NormalLad

hanzitalaura said:


> -Nerdy lonely guys are so so attractive


Heey :b


----------



## hanzitalaura

Charmander said:


> Finally a fellow woman who isn't obsessed with Johnny Depp.
> I do like him as Jack Sparrow and Sweeney Todd, but that's it.


I liked him in What Eating Gilbert grape and Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Never understood why women are so crazy about him. He still dresses like he was a young hip 20 year old and can't grow a proper beard and should just shave it and take off all that jewelry.


----------



## hanzitalaura

Shyboy1 said:


> Heey :b


Well hello there Shyboy1 :b


----------



## ShadyGFX

hanzitalaura said:


> Talking about expensive headphones, how about those Beets by Dre? I see all the young people going crazy over them. Don't care how "cool" they are I would never pay over $300 for a pair of headphones and can't understand how any parent would. But to each their own I suppose.


I don't see how people can afford things like that. Short of stealing them, I'd NEVER be able to buy them. I wouldn't want to either because chances are, they're just standard headphones, with Dr. Dre's name slapped on them.


----------



## hanzitalaura

ShadyGFX said:


> I don't see how people can afford things like that. Short of stealing them, I'd NEVER be able to buy them. I wouldn't want to either because chances are, they're just standard headphones, with Dr. Dre's name slapped on them.


Exactly! It's just that so many people are easily brained washed into feeling the need for these gadgets. If their friends have them or some celebrity then they must have them or else they aren't 'cool' which to make makes no sense. What's so cool about following trends and being like everyone else? IMO theres nothing cool about that.


----------



## hanzitalaura

ShadyGFX is that a picture of Chong in your avatar? That's really cool.


----------



## ShadyGFX

hanzitalaura said:


> ShadyGFX is that a picture of Chong in your avatar? That's really cool.


It sure is lol Tommy Chong is my hero.


----------



## hanzitalaura

ShadyGFX said:


> It sure is lol Tommy Chong is my hero.


Yeah man!

"I really do, I love it, I think drugs are what's happening and I advise everybody to do them, especially young kids, huh-huh."


----------



## budcompany

M4RTIN said:


> Haha If I ever saw one, I'd kick it


haha agreed upon man agreed upon!


----------



## ShadyGFX

hanzitalaura said:


> Yeah man!
> 
> "I really do, I love it, I think drugs are what's happening and I advise everybody to do them, especially young kids, huh-huh."


lol
"Cigarettes, I won't do cigarettes, nicotine will kill ya."
Tommy Chong is so awesome xD


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Math is fun and easy


----------



## hanzitalaura

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Math is fun and easy


Really??? I must be retarded then.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Math is fun and easy


----------



## Und3rground

Horse meat is nice


----------



## love is like a dream

I love watching old/dead people TV/radio interviews i love how they are not here anymore and i can watch/hear them as if they are still alive .. My computer is full of this most of them are my role models or people i loved , it deals more with my spirituality i don't know .


----------



## dal user

ShadyGFX said:


> It's on lol


C'mon son


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

hanzitalaura said:


> Really??? I must be retarded then.


Not necessarily, it just means you're not mathematically intelligent.

Your strength probably lies in language.


----------



## renegade disaster

apparently (according to some press i've read recently) its not ok to say you suck at maths and not care about improving this, that people shouldn't be complacent about their bad mathematics skills. I reckon most people would agree with a push towards making maths more important.no offence to those that like and enjoy it, but I really couldn't give a damn about maths.


----------



## typemismatch

Jesus was pretty crap at carpentry. His shelves couldn't take much weight.


----------



## controlled media

I think most people can be said to be insane 
Anyone who believes 'being good to others' is a viable morality, anyone who believes in god, anyone who believes in the media perpetuated view of the situation of the middle east or thinks their government has their best interest -can all be said to be insane.


----------



## monotonous

i think i'm the best person in the world


----------



## lyric

monotonous said:


> i think i'm the best person in the world


Not unpopular.


----------



## SilentLyric

girls should stop using excuses like "it's tradition" or "my friends say I shouldn't" and approach some guys already. as much are you want a confident guy, we get nervous around you. believe it.


----------



## 213

London is boring


----------



## SandWshooter

RC Cola is better than Coke or Pepsi


----------



## apx24

213 said:


> London is boring


----------



## justanotheranxioussoul

city life is overrated


----------



## RadioactivePotato

I'm not a big fan of Harry Potter
I don't like Green Day at all
I don't want/need an iPhone


----------



## Mandachii

Backwards said:


> "Nice guys" are actually *** holes with a victim mentality.





SnowSunRainClouds said:


> -Family Guy, South Park, and the Cleveland Show are all horrible


+1

And to add my own: I hate the taste of most alcoholic beverages. They're disgusting and I can't understand why most adults love it. And no, I don't want to "try and see what flavour I like" and just because I don't drink it doesn't mean that I'm not "living life". =_=;; It irks me when people say that.


----------



## Charmander

Jennifer Lawrence is a bit of an overrated actress. Her personality is pretty cool, but I find her acting a little flat.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

RadioactivePotato said:


> I don't like Green Day at all


I don't think that's unpopular, loads of people really hate them. I have to defend their old stuff though, before they sold out.


----------



## BlazingLazer

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Math is fun and easy.


I definitely agree. Always been my best and favorite subject since I was a very young kid.

I take this a bit further by adding that I take delight in knowing that a small percentage of people are really good at math.



galaxy1 said:


> apparently (according to some press i've read recently) its not ok to say you suck at maths and not care about improving this, that people shouldn't be complacent about their bad mathematics skills. I reckon most people would agree with a push towards making maths more important.no offence to those that like and enjoy it, but I really couldn't give a damn about maths.


I don't know what you tend to hear, but I've always heard "I hate math" and "I suck at math" much more often. But that's not the part that gets me. The part that gets me is that the way it's often said seems to convey it like they're all touting that fact like it's a badge of honor. As if somehow, being good at math is a liability (I'm already aware of how much of a liability it is for the person, socially).



Charmander said:


> Jennifer Lawrence is a bit of an overrated actress. Her personality is pretty cool, but I find her acting a little flat.


On the contrary, I find her "personality" to be overrated. Very "look at me"-ish in the not-so-deceptive form of trying to downplay herself. I have my reasons why I just find it all to be annoying. As far as her acting, I can't really say, since I haven't watched anything with her in it (although I don't really care much to, anyway).


----------



## 9mm

Sin said:


> I like Fidel Castro, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, Colonel Gaddafi, Hugo Chavez
> I hate liberals/conservatives


Fidel Castro: Eh, he's an idealistic, well meaning dictator
Mahmoud Ahmadinejad: Don't like him
Colonel Gaddafi: Clownish autocrat, never liked him.
Hugo Chavez: eh, somewhat of a demagogue, but he was alright I suppose.


----------



## 9mm

Women are attracted primarily to a mans social status.


----------



## IveGotToast

9mm said:


> Women are attracted primarily to a mans social status.


So true.


----------



## BlazingLazer

9mm said:


> Fidel Castro: Eh, he's an idealistic, well meaning dictator
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad: Don't like him
> Colonel Gaddafi: Clownish autocrat, never liked him.
> Hugo Chavez: eh, somewhat of a demagogue, but he was alright I suppose.


Haha, I think I "like" Qaddafi the best out of those four. But I think it's because of the silly/clownish way he tends to come of as to me, while the others try way too hard to be taken seriously.

Also, don't know if this is unpopular (probably not), but if you really want to give off a pretentiously lame impression right off the start, jump the Che Guevara t-shirt wearing bandwagon. Yay, so cool, right?


----------



## IveGotToast

Obama won both times because he was black. 
There is no need for government.


----------



## Charmander

IveGotToast said:


> Obama won both times because he was black.
> *There is no need for government.*


I don't see how anarchy is really a good thing. :/


----------



## 9mm

IveGotToast said:


> Obama won both times because he was black.


Since when is being black ever an advantage in American society?



IveGotToast said:


> There is no need for government.


I agree that the state is undesirable and unnecessary. .


----------



## AllToAll

I don't think the Peter Gabriel song "In Your Eyes" is tacky.


----------



## Crowned One

People use kinda or kind of too much when they say things. It's really half-assed.


----------



## lyric

9mm said:


> Women are attracted primarily to a mans social status.


Men are attracted primarily to a woman's outer appearance. Which has to be nearly perfect, might I add.


----------



## AussiePea

Retarded generalisations ITT.

---

Tomato sauce ruins food!


----------



## Alas Babylon

I think anarchists and libertarians, who think government is unnecessary, should live in Somalia for a while.


----------



## thebluebeyond

I think McDonalds puts out some pretty tasty eatins. :yes 

I luv me a Big Mac and small fries. Their shakes are nasty, tho, and a complete waste of a plastic-coated cup n straw.


----------



## Xentrensvo

I believe god exists.


----------



## thebluebeyond

Xentrensvo said:


> I believe god exists.


Oh, my god. Er, your god.


----------



## Raphael200

Finally!I got a pic just about meeeeeee!


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

Well ok..........
1. When Planned Parenthood puts out its annual reports, approx. 45% of the women who get abortions annually are catholics, jews, and evangelical christians.These are the people who want to stop all federal funding to this program.
2. No matter how much money you have, nothing will bring you more joy than having a loving best friend/intimate partner to come to at the end of the day
3. I dont care what religion you belong to, letting gay people marry will not ruin this society and will have no effect on you unless you continue to harass them.
4. Women should not rely on their boyfriends to buy them everything, they should learn to fend for themselves bc more than likely you wont be married by the time your 30.
5. You should not be complaining about being in debt when you purchased a home you couldn't afford to begin with.
6.I believe in universal healthcare because my tax dollars should go toward something I use.
7. Obamas health care act is NOT universal healthcare and you should read the details very carefully.
8. I dont like Harry Potter, Twilight, or the Hunger Games
9. Serial rapists and murders who say they have found god are not going to heaven, THEY ARE GOING STRAIGHT TO HELL.
10. If you eat mccdonalds everyday, you will die.
11. The Beatles Suck So BAD
12. Unless you are majoring in science, you will graduate college with a completely useless degree and will have a hard time finding a job(unless you know exactly what you want to do).
13. Dont move to California! Unless you are making more than 75K a year, you will be living in an overpriced sh*th*le in Oakland, Compton, Sacramento, or Fresno.
14. Needing to have BA in order to hold a desk job that pays $12/hr and no benefits whatsoever needs some serious reconsideration in qualifications.
15.Being a stay at home mom is not appealing to a lot of modern day women.
16. Ombre hair is the most disgusting trend thus far.


----------



## lyric

^^^ Agree with most of those, but ombre hair is kinda hot. lol


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

hanzitalaura said:


> -I don't understand why so many women go crazy over Johnny Depp. His acting and looks are overrated.
> 
> *- I also think Apple products are overrated and never have and never will own and i-phone, i-pad or anything of the like.*
> 
> *- I believe children and are extremely overrated and most of them are not that cute.*
> 
> *-Weddings are also overrated in my opinion and are excuses for women to show to their friends and family and I think most of the time the groom has little to no interest in them.*
> 
> *-Men with nice cars and fancy clothes turn me off. I feel like they are trying too hard.*
> 
> -I think watermelon and *cantaloupe are disgusting*
> 
> *-I like curly hair better than straight
> 
> -Nerdy lonely guys are so so attractive
> 
> - Don't think Las Vegas is fun*
> 
> -* Women who think it's cheating when their boyfriend watch porn are dumb*


This is pretty ligit to me. May I add them to my ever growing list?


----------



## IveGotToast

Paradox Frog said:


> I think anarchists and libertarians, who think government is unnecessary, should live in Somalia for a while.


Somalia has a government you ignorant ****. A government that suppresses its people. The only country that doesn't have a government is Western Sahara.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

Moochie said:


> Here's an unpopular opinion!!
> ADELE IS FAT


Its true and I think she knows it LOL.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

lyric said:


> ^^^ Agree with most of those, but ombre hair is kinda hot. lol


Im going to have to agree to disagree with you on this one.


----------



## ShadyGFX

IveGotToast said:


> Somalia has a government you ignorant ****.


:haha That was so un-called for lol


----------



## IveGotToast

ShadyGFX said:


> :haha That was so un-called for lol


----------



## ShadyGFX

IveGotToast said:


>


Ah, I get it now :lol


----------



## Vuldoc

People that jump on the hate-bandwagon (without any solid reasons just a simple 'oh it's cool to hate on this so I'll hate on it too') are just as mindless and idiotic as those that jump on love-bandwagon. eg. (younger) Justin Bieber haters and 'beliebers'. (Fortunately Justin Bieber is finally showing his true douchebag self so now we do have a reason to hate him)


----------



## Ender

Nickleback is a good band


----------



## Raphael200

Life is easy.


----------



## IveGotToast

Ender said:


> Nickleback is a good band


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Smiling Tiger said:


> Life is easy.


I'm guessing you were born with good looks and/or high intelligence in an economically well off family.


----------



## lyric

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I'm guessing you were born with good looks and/or high intelligence in an economically well off family.


Mmm mmm speak on it.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Dita said:


> Life is as easy as you will make of it, attitude is what counts the most in how you view it.


It takes a highly delusional person to think life is easy unless he or she was given all of the right cards in life (looks, intelligence, money, athletic ability etc).


----------



## Charmander

I like Miley Cyrus and I think her hair suits her.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Dita said:


> No, it really doesn't.
> 
> All you need to be is being average the best, then yes life is pretty much easy as long you have the right attitude.
> 
> No need to have obsession with having "all the right cards".


"All you need to be is being average the best"

lol what in the actual **** is this supposed to mean? That string of words was a train wreck. I'm assuming you're saying one only has to be average. Beign average means you experience the problems that most people go through. The only people who cost through life are people who are rich, intelligent and good-looking.


----------



## Paper Samurai

-I don't like Phil Collins.
-Fall out Boy were good back in the day.
-Any society that doesn't at least adopt some socialist policy is barbaric/backwards


----------



## enfield

chirp isn't as cool as she thinks, nor as loving (gasp!). sure, those are her ideals, to be super loving and cool, but she falls short of them every now and then (what bird honestly doesn't?). so the important thing is that she take these falterings in stride (in flight?), and use them to adjust her wobbly flight patterns (don't deny it, your flight patters can be erratic - they could use some work!), so she can soar higher than ever before, to the lithosphere, the magical place that every bird hopes to ascend to, the height from which everything looks more beautiful, where peace of mind, love and coolness come naturally and abundantly. then, having reached that height, she must take other birds to the lithosphere, to show them what it's like.


----------



## dal user

213 said:


> London is boring


whaaaaaat?

london is a buzz, i've been before.

much better than manchester anyway.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Rich91 said:


> whaaaaaat?
> 
> london is a buzz, i've been before.
> 
> much better than manchester anyway.


:0


----------



## Invisigirl

HardRock said:


> I don't care for boobs :um


The world needs more people like you, so I can finally get rid of my urge to get implants.


----------



## renegade disaster

^ I don't care about boobs much either,there are much more important bits on a lady imo.


----------



## pythonesque

galaxy1 said:


> ^ I don't care about boobs much either,*there are much more important bits on a lady* imo.


Like what? And don't say brains - I'm terribly allergic to clichés.


----------



## ManuelVinn

I think the world's population should be 500 milions


----------



## Dissonance

It's her nose.


----------



## pythonesque

Dissonance said:


> It's her nose*job*.


FTFY


----------



## renegade disaster

pythonesque said:


> Like what? And don't say brains - I'm terribly allergic to clichés.


aesthetically ,arse, legs, face. its just what does it for me. boobs are less important.


----------



## dal user

Donnie in the Dark said:


> :0


Are you from manchester


----------



## pythonesque

^^So you'd be okay with a flat chest/sideways boobs?


----------



## renegade disaster

pythonesque said:


> ^^So you'd be okay with a flat chest/side boobs?


side boobs? i'd be ok with a flat chest yes.


----------



## pythonesque

I edited it. I meant boobs that stick out sideways.

Edit: Oh hey whaddayaknow. 1k posts.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Rich91 said:


> Are you from manchester


 No but not too far. And I prefer Manchester to London, is all.


----------



## diamondheart89

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Well ok..........
> 1. When Planned Parenthood puts out its annual reports, approx. 45% of the women who get abortions annually are catholics, jews, and evangelical christians.These are the people who want to stop all federal funding to this program.
> 2. No matter how much money you have, nothing will bring you more joy than having a loving best friend/intimate partner to come to at the end of the day
> 3. I dont care what religion you belong to, letting gay people marry will not ruin this society and will have no effect on you unless you continue to harass them.
> 4. Women should not rely on their boyfriends to buy them everything, they should learn to fend for themselves bc more than likely you wont be married by the time your 30.
> 5. You should not be complaining about being in debt when you purchased a home you couldn't afford to begin with.
> 6.I believe in universal healthcare because my tax dollars should go toward something I use.
> 7. Obamas health care act is NOT universal healthcare and you should read the details very carefully.
> *8. I dont like Harry Potter, Twilight, or the Hunger Games*
> 9. Serial rapists and murders who say they have found god are not going to heaven, THEY ARE GOING STRAIGHT TO HELL.
> 10. If you eat mccdonalds everyday, you will die.
> *11. The Beatles Suck So BAD
> *12. Unless you are majoring in science, you will graduate college with a completely useless degree and will have a hard time finding a job(unless you know exactly what you want to do).
> 13. Dont move to California! Unless you are making more than 75K a year, you will be living in an overpriced sh*th*le in Oakland, Compton, Sacramento, or Fresno.
> 14. Needing to have BA in order to hold a desk job that pays $12/hr and no benefits whatsoever needs some serious reconsideration in qualifications.
> 15.Being a stay at home mom is not appealing to a lot of modern day women.
> 16. Ombre hair is the most disgusting trend thus far.


I was all agreeing with you and then you said this.


----------



## renegade disaster

pythonesque said:


> I edited it. I meant boobs that stick out sideways.
> 
> Edit: Oh hey whaddayaknow. 1k posts.


yea what the hell, why not. its not like I hate "good" boobs though, like I say I prioritize other stuff if i'm assessing the female form. boobs just don't do it for me as much as what they do for other guys so I care less for them.


----------



## enfield

^ don't forget that he's quite intelligent too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All these super hero films aren't as great as everyone says


----------



## enfield

Canadian Brotha said:


> All these super hero films aren't as great as everyone says


maybe you are missing the frisson.


----------



## kungfuchicken

Men's skinny jeans are an abomination.


----------



## starburst

lyric said:


> This is pretty self-explanatory. You share opinions of yours that most people don't share or would disagree on. I'll start off.


Well this'll probably make me more unpopular than anyone else on his thread but here goes :

On watching the Louis Theroux documentary on the Westboro Baptist Church I couldn't help but thinking some of them seemed quite nice people, and I couldn't help having some admiration for that kind of courage, to take a stand for what you truly believe in.

I couldn't help but think when Louis said 'why don't you girls go and get a normal life', what exactly IS a 'normal life', when so many people in 'normal' society have a totally cr4p life with poverty, depression, despair, etc.

The Phelps girls seemed really charming, and really honest, and whatever else people say about this church, that fact remains true. And it says something none too flattering about America that such intense 'hatred' could be directed against them.


----------



## hipolito

galaxy1 said:


> ^ I don't care about boobs much either,there are much more important bits on a lady imo.


like what? don't say a$s.


----------



## hipolito

Canadian Brotha said:


> All these super hero films aren't as great as everyone says


didnt even bother with Avengers, cause superheroes suck. which is why anime sucks too. alwaaaaaays hated anime :bah


----------



## SuperSky

Guys shouldn't be in public without some kind of shirt on unless there's a valid reason (eg. changing shirts after a sporting match or during swimming).


----------



## lad

I'm sure this is popular but I'm gona post it anyway, I wish anyone on this site preaching there gobbledy**** religion would **** off.


----------



## Charmander

Jaws 4 wasn't that bad. Okay, the shark roared, but other than that...

Also I hated Ed, Ed N' Eddy.


----------



## SuperSky

Green frogs are better than red ones.


----------



## lyric

^^^ Agree about Avatar. I thought it was boring as hell.

Well I think alot of women dislike the long hair on men because it seems feminine??


----------



## renegade disaster

Tanya1 said:


> I don't like Doctor Who, at all, it's too cheesy and meh for me, and I think Daleks are stupid.
> 
> Incredibly arrogant, hard-core atheists almost piss me off more then religious extremists (providing we're not talking about the ones that have killed/raped anyone)
> 
> I think laughing at people who dress in a way that's considered either 'emo' or 'hipster' is stupid. If they are annoying people then fine laugh at them for that, but not because they dress in a style that's associated with those 'scenes'


agreed on these. I used to like doctor who when I was a child. I sort of grew out of it though, I still see it as being a kids show really.


----------



## monotonous

i believe i will get a gf before my 27th birthday


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Universities should find a way to rely more an applicant's genuine interest and dedication, rather than formal qualifications.


----------



## JamesM2

kungfuchicken said:


> Men's skinny jeans are an abomination.


 Agreed - when did chicken legs become an asset requiring accentuation? :roll


----------



## NeuromorPhish

hanzitalaura said:


> -Nerdy lonely guys are so so attractive


:yes


InfiniteBlaze said:


> Math is fun and easy


This forum gives me hope.


----------



## CoastalSprite

The top bunk sucks. 

I'm glad most people like the top bunk, so I'll always get the bottom one.


----------



## Robert Paulson

The Chinese "1 child per couple" rule is perfectly valid and probably necessary.

There's the whole social contract theory about govt, where individuals forfeit some of their freedoms so they can have order and stability. This law demonstrates this principle perfectly.


----------



## Charmander

I actually like Madonna's cover of American Pie.
The Hemsworth brothers are good to look at (popular opinion) but bland, one-dimensional actors.


----------



## Reclus

David Hasselhoff is a musical titan whose genius is totally misunderstood.


----------



## lizzy19

JamesM2 said:


> Agreed - when did chicken legs become an asset requiring accentuation? :roll


 lol


----------



## Charmander

Michael Cera + Jonah Hill = bad actors.
Channing Tatum really shouldn't have been voted sexiest man in the world.


----------



## IcedOver

This might be a tad old, but the Casey Anthony jury was right to acquit her. She is guilty, but they had no other choice.


----------



## Limmy

I dont think Justin Bieber is that bad a singer, in fact I actually think he has some decent songs.


----------



## Dissonance

Tanya1 said:


> People are always so focused on the fact that Obama is 'black' and he got into presidency because of that, and he wouldn't have if he was white. I don't think this is the whole story. Anyway I think they fail to see the poetic nature of the fact that actually, he's mixed race. His mum was white, his dad was black, and he has an Indonesian half sister. He's from a really multicultural background, and symbolically I think that's a great thing.


But he's a terrible president. I don't need a poster child, I need someone who is a voice of the people not of the rich and be the lapdog of those with wealth.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Victini said:


> - Blue and green eyes usually make a person look cold and sometimes ugly; I don't understand why people worship them so much. Brown eyes are so much better imo. They're warmer and much more attractive.
> *- Coffee tastes like piss*.
> - Robert Downey Jr isn't that attractive and is a severely overrated actor.











the ~beep~ kind of coffee you been drinkin, qrrl?


----------



## Dissonance

Tanya1 said:


> Fair enough, I don't know anything about how good a president he is really, being from the UK and all. He's a better diplomat than the leader of the UK right now, but that's all I know  I was just talking about the people that are like 'it's all because he's black.'


When money is concerned everyone is crooked.


----------



## SuperSky

I'm pretty glad when someone who has consistently annoying and offensive views on things mentions that they hate themselves. At least they got one opinion right.


----------



## starburst

Tanya1 said:


> People are always so focused on the fact that Obama is 'black' and he got into presidency because of that, and he wouldn't have if he was white. I don't think this is the whole story. Anyway I think they fail to see the poetic nature of the fact that actually, he's mixed race. His mum was white, his dad was black, and he has an Indonesian half sister. He's from a really multicultural background, and symbolically I think that's a great thing.





Dissonance said:


> But he's a terrible president. I don't need a poster child, I need someone who is a voice of the people not of the rich and be the lapdog of those with wealth.


When you see the Ayn Rand-worshipping extreme right-wing just-let-em-die alternative, Obama doesn't seem like such a bad thing, no matter what ANYBODY says!

Mitt Romney seemed like a nice guy - and I agreed with him whole-heartedly on some points he made. When he said 'if you have a degree in Math or Science, staple a green card to your certificate, and come to the US' I almost felt like my degree in Maths was worth something!

But behind the decent front-man that Romney is is a much more sinister group of extreme right-wing fanatics, only too willing to create even deeper divisions within American society.

EVERY president is in the pocket of big business, because big business IS the government - it is WAY too powerful to control by mere politics.

And it is just a question of how to best mitigate the dire consequences of this nightmarish truth.

<steps off soap-box .../>


----------



## CoastalSprite

Vigilante justice is okay, and in my opinion necessary, in a lot of cases.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Facebook/Twitter are not mandatory & not everything needs to be connected to either one as most websites indicate would be best. World does not need to know your every move or thought


----------



## lyric

Dissonance said:


> But he's a terrible president. I don't need a poster child, I need someone who is a voice of the people not of the rich and be the lapdog of those with wealth.


I'd hate to hear what you thought of Bush.


----------



## nubly

Tanya1 said:


> Fair enough, I don't know anything about how good a president he is really, being from the UK and all. He's a better diplomat than the leader of the UK right now, but that's all I know  I was just talking about the people that are like 'it's all because he's black.'


 He is a good orator but a very crappy president. Guy needs to grow a pair too.


----------



## diamondheart89

Why is Ayn Rand even credible or paid attention to? She died on welfare. After spending her entire life trying to prove that everyone should be out for themselves.


----------



## Dissonance

lyric said:


> I'd hate to hear what you thought of Bush.


He was the best he led us into war with hardly any evidence of nuclear weapons. If that doesn't tell you he knows what he's doing then I don't know what does.


----------



## Mousey9

Marriage is a scam.

The use of steroids should be as acceptable has getting breast implants.

Dunno if this is unpopular but everything that has to do with my little pony and the brony movement is so stupid.

OH and Marilyn Monroe was a ****ty *****


----------



## enfield

humans will likely become extinct within the next 150 years (high probability). and this is independent of whatever people might do to try to prevent this. there simply is not a lot of room to adjust the odds. they are bleak no matter what. and this will be the same path other intelligent civilizations have followed. or, if there haven't been any of those, than if you imagine simulating human civilization starting back however many thousands of years ago, you would see that it would end in extinction every time, around the same time, once technological progress had reached a certain point.


----------



## diamondheart89

enfield said:


> humans will likely become extinct within the next 150 years (high probability). and this is independent of whatever people might do to try to prevent this. there simply is not a lot of room to adjust the odds. they are bleak no matter what. and this will be the same path other intelligent civilizations have followed. or, if there haven't been any of those, than if you imagine simulating human civilization starting back however many thousands of years ago, you would see that it would end in extinction every time, around the same time, once technological progress had reached a certain point.


not 150 but the next millenia, surely.


----------



## enfield

diamondheart89 said:


> not 150 but the next millenia, surely.


i wonder if *that* is an unpopular opinion. maybe not, since it may be too much to imagine some kind of interplanetary existence with trillions of humans. such a scenario is, it seems, incredibly implausible, but that is probably one place the imagination leads if one tries to think so far out into the future. and at this point, when the future becomes hard to comprehend, the extinction scenario, although sad, may gain acceptance in people's minds, being easily understood and distant enough so as not to have any bearing on their own life.

you know, some people will actually say that if we are around in 150 years, if we can make it that far, and basically navigate the development of some dangerous technologies which will pose significant existential threads, than our existence for the following millenia may be secured. this is because, while the technologies are dangerous, if some of them can be matured in the right way, than it is thought they may be able to solve all of humanities problems, including ensuring people's continued existence (and an existence where death is voluntary at that! since that is one problem, though not the most popular one, which some people have with life, that it includes involuntary death).


----------



## fanatic203

New Star Trek is generic action movies, and not real Star Trek.


----------



## Dissonance

I really wish gore media was allowed, I would like a video game where I can gruesomely kill enemies and I don't mean "Alot of blood fills the screen" I mean straight out heart ripping spine tearing, eye ripping, jaw breaking, limb dismembering gore goodness.


----------



## GameOverMan

All sports are boring as hell

Modern music is lame

All of the Transformers and Iron Man movies sucked


----------



## lyric

infamous93 said:


> Marriage is a scam.
> 
> The use of steroids should be as acceptable has getting breast implants.
> 
> Dunno if this is unpopular but everything that has to do with my little pony and the brony movement is so stupid.
> 
> *OH and Marilyn Monroe was a ****ty *****[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed. But once white America puts a hoe on a pedestal, it ain't no coming down. Kim Kardashian prime example.


----------



## extremly

People that can't appreciate or respect anime can jump right off. They aren't just cartoons, if you could stop watching CSI for one second you could find a lot of anime that talk about more serious stuff (and in a cooler way) than a lot of shi**y TV. Also I be the first one to say there is a lot of crappy anime shows out there, but there are also a lot of Gems and shows that are worth watching by every kid (and adult) out there.

Anime can teach you a lot. Is not just cartoons. Either way thats my "unpopular" opinion I guess. Out of this thread for now


----------



## Dissonance

extremly said:


> People that can't appreciate or respect anime can jump right off. They aren't just cartoons, if you could stop watching CSI for one second you could find a lot of anime that talk about more serious stuff (and in a cooler way) than a lot of shi**y TV. Also I be the first one to say there is a lot of crappy anime shows out there, but there are also a lot of Gems and shows that are worth watching by every kid (and adult) out there.
> 
> Anime can teach you a lot. Is not just cartoons. Either way thats my "unpopular" opinion I guess. Out of this thread for now


I was going to laugh at this but I remembered this:


----------



## diamondheart89

I just need to post this somewhere because it resonated so well with me.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I like Stephen Harper.


----------



## jgymcar

dark knight rises was crap 
and i agree inception was boring


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Eugenics is not a bad idea.
Democracy is a terrible way to run a country, but it's better than all the other ways.
We should use some form of Human population control.
There exists no supernatural; no gods, ghosts, demons, psychics etc.
I don't care about criminals being punished, I don't understand the concept of justice.
I am a existential nihilist, and possibly a moral nihilist.
All humans are capable of evil.
Weed should be legal. (Probably not unpopular here, but in general I think most are opposed.)
Most paedophiles have not done anything wrong, and should be helped rather than punished. Unless, of course, they have acted on their, paedophilia.


----------



## starburst

diamondheart89 said:


> Why is Ayn Rand even credible or paid attention to? She died on welfare. After spending her entire life trying to prove that everyone should be out for themselves.


Pretty relevant in this technological era, and many on the right-wing draw inspiration from her rotten philosophy, including associates of almost-president Romney.


----------



## Jarebear

Jimi Hendrix sucks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

infamous93 said:


> Marriage is a scam.
> 
> The use of steroids should be as acceptable has getting breast implants.


~ On the marriage statement I agree somewhat, I see little need for the legal aspect of it & the resulting chaos should there be a break up/divorce. There is absolutely nothing wrong with be a long term common law couple. It doesn't mean you've not declared your love nor does it mean you can't have a large party to celebrate your love

~ The comparison of steroids & cosmetic augmentation would make for a great debate topic



CoastalSprite said:


> I like Stephen Harper.


What about him? lol. Perhaps you should live in AB & not in BC if you are a conservative, lol. It's all jokes, I don't follow politics enough to judge you for that



Jarebear said:


> Jimi Hendrix sucks


Jimi Hendrix is a musician's musician, he played almost exclusively from/of the heart, not of precision. For this reason he can be a loved or hated character. I love him


----------



## renegade disaster

I disagree with using sexuality to either sell a product or yourself. its manipulating as it often works on an unconscious level to gain interest from people who otherwise would not pay attention. and before anyone says you shouldn't let your genitals rule your head, everyone gets influenced by sexual advertisement ,its why its so successful in the business world.


----------



## diamondheart89

starburst said:


> Pretty relevant in this technological era, and many on the right-wing draw inspiration from her rotten philosophy, including associates of almost-president Romney.


Yeah but WHY. You'd think her own end result would be a proof that her theories sucked and didn't work in the real world. What a massive hypocrite. Spend life talking about how there should be no safety nets for the poor, end up surviving off social safety nets when old. -______- This is the hypocrisy that is the economic right. It doesn't work in real life.


----------



## enfield

i think our previous president (george bush) is very likely a very nice person relative to average (very nice! and kind, and smart, uniquely so!).


----------



## Robert Paulson

diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah but WHY. You'd think her own end result would be a proof that her theories sucked and didn't work in the real world. What a massive hypocrite. Spend life talking about how there should be no safety nets for the poor, end up surviving off social safety nets when old. -______- This is the hypocrisy that is the economic right. It doesn't work in real life.


Her hypocrisy does not necessarily mean her theories and philosophy are wrong or without merit. It would be like pointing at Gandhi and rejecting his nonviolent and peaceful beliefs because he was a racist (which btw he was). She might have been a bad apple in the eyes of the economic right, but that doesn't make her economic view wrong.

I'm not saying I agree with her theories; on the contrary, I reject her economic views entirely.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Earlier, I posted this in the wrong thread

Calichick is a lot smarter and more perceptive than people here give her credit for. I'd say she probably has more intellect and things of intellectual value to say than 95% of the girls posting here.


----------



## Invisigirl

I don't give a rat's *** about celebrities. Any of them.
Vodka tastes disgusting.
Male models aren't that attractive.
Shoes with ridiculously high heels look weird, and make you walk like you have bound feet.
When I was a kid, I never wanted to go to Disney World because I didn't give a damn about Disney characters. I also thought Barbie was ugly.


----------



## apx24

I don't give a **** about Kim Kardashian's baby. I'm sick of the media constantly broadcasting the personal lives of celebrities. Can't people just appreciate celebrities for their careers without obsessing over them as people? It just feeds their already inflated egos.



Invisigirl said:


> You must have been drinking some crappy coffee.


Coffee does taste horrible though, I honestly don't see how people can drink cups and cups of it.


----------



## renegade disaster

apx24 said:


> Coffee does taste horrible though, I honestly don't see how people can drink cups and cups of it.


it depends, its like beer in that some is really well made and full of flavour while some is more bland. unfortunately the bland stuff is usually decaf :c


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

galaxy1 said:


> I disagree with using sexuality to either sell a product or yourself. its manipulating as it often works on an unconscious level to gain interest from people who otherwise would not pay attention. and before anyone says you shouldn't let your genitals rule your head, everyone gets influenced by sexual advertisement ,its why its so successful in the business world.











^This >_>


----------



## renegade disaster

ItsEasierToRun said:


> ^This >_>


yea, sex sells. I don't have a problem with people being sexual but to use it to make money or as some type of manipulating honey trap just seems a bit off to me. you could even argue modern use of using sexuality for profit has or is possibly changing our attitude and perception towards sex.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shopping without prior intent/aka aimlessly browsing in stores or malls is not fun


----------



## PickleNose

galaxy1 said:


> I disagree with using sexuality to either sell a product or yourself. its manipulating as it often works on an unconscious level to gain interest from people who otherwise would not pay attention. and before anyone says you shouldn't let your genitals rule your head, everyone gets influenced by sexual advertisement ,its why its so successful in the business world.


 You know what I saw today? I saw (what I think was) an infomercial in which they were trying to sell one of those (snake oil) magic magnetic belt type things to people with Alzheimer's. In the grand scheme of things, using your sex to sell a product is pretty honest compared to that.

People who buy sex know what's up. They know what they're doing. They know (on some level) they are being exploited (just as everyone is). I've got a problem. I am human and I need sex of some kind. Someone else has the solution for that and they can sell it to me for what I figure is a pretty reasonable price. I got no problems with that at all. Without this cheat, there are millions upon millions of people who don't get a basic human need (sex). You might as well say you've got a problem with selling people food.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

It makes me sad when I realize how many people in the USA cannot read. I have to witness people who pretend they don't have their glasses when they are at a card machine while checking out, when it's obvious they don't know how to read. It makes me sad how much opportunity is in this country and people either don't take it, parents are irresponsible, or teachers don't care enough to help these individuals when they were in school.


----------



## renegade disaster

PickleNose said:


> You know what I saw today? I saw (what I think was) an infomercial in which they were trying to sell one of those (snake oil) magic magnetic belt type things to people with Alzheimer's. In the grand scheme of things, using your sex to sell a product is pretty honest compared to that.
> 
> People who buy sex know what's up. They know what they're doing. They know (on some level) they are being exploited (just as everyone is). I've got a problem. I am human and I need sex of some kind. Someone else has the solution for that and they can sell it to me for what I figure is a pretty reasonable price. I got no problems with that at all. Without this cheat, there are millions upon millions of people who don't get a basic human need (sex). You might as well say you've got a problem with selling people food.


I don't think you can really compare the two in that sense, I wouldn't like to deny anyone a human right of having recreational sex but its not on the same level as denying people food.if someone is denied food they die,if someone is denied recreational sex they simply have to resort to cracking one off. its not like its ever going anywhere though, its the oldest business in the world. in fact I don't have much of an issue with it ,if it didn't exist the disabled and those who have difficulty ever having sex (including the socially anxious) would find it more difficult,so no that's not where my issue is. one of the main reasons i'm bothered about using sex for selling something is that I find it deceitful and how its a way to falsely manipulate a person into something simply for someone else's profit, its dishonest advertisement and is preying on one of our basic urges to reel us in. I agree in that with prostitution you know what you are getting along with strippers or anything where its a case of what you see is what you get.

so when I say people using sexuality to sell themselves i'm talking more about any instances where the person who is the target to be impressed and manipulated is not going to get sex but is being falsely led into thinking about it.or they are being conned into something else by the use of sexual persuasion. someone has to be the face which does this.


----------



## PickleNose

galaxy1 said:


> one of the main reasons i'm bothered about using sex for selling something is that I find it deceitful and how its a way to falsely manipulate a person into something simply for someone else's profit, its dishonest advertisement and is preying on one of our basic urges to reel us in.


 Really? How is it deceitful? Do you honestly not know when sex has been deliberately integrated into a sales pitch to make it more appealing to you?

I think if you have this sort of issue with it, it says more about what you think of the average person's intelligence. Do you really think people don't know what's going on to the extent to where they're actually being deceived by a sexy girl being used to sell cars or something? Come on! Who is really that naive?

Telling people Saddam Hussein has weapons of mass destruction is deceitful (a lie, actually). Using sex to move product is just smart business. People are not actually blind to what's going down. They're just more likely to buy your product when they're happy and they like they way it's been presented to them. That's really the way the world works. Success always depends entirely upon presentation. You will always get a better result if you put whatever you're selling together with something the person wants.

You know? I mean maybe I could buy that it's deceitful the first couple of times a person buys something just because there were sexy chicks in the ad and then later decides the product is worthless. But how many times are you realistically going to fall for that in today's world?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

galaxy1 said:


> yea, sex sells. I don't have a problem with people being sexual but to use it to make money or as some type of manipulating honey trap just seems a bit off to me. you could even argue modern use of using sexuality for profit has or is possibly changing our attitude and perception towards sex.


Totally agreed.. Like the point I was trying to make earlier, I think its outrageous that modern 'pop stars' use sexuality to sell themselves..
Especially when a lot of the audience are underage girls, it just encourages them to be little ****s.. Which leads to a rise in pedophilia, which leads to a rise in child sex abuse, which leads to this dumbsh!t society scratching their heads and wondering how it all got like this.. Sometimes I hate being intelligent :roll
I could go on and on but this pisses me off too much..


----------



## renegade disaster

PickleNose said:


> Really? How is it deceitful? Do you honestly not know when sex has been deliberately integrated into a sales pitch to make it more appealing to you?
> 
> I think if you have this sort of issue with it, it says more about what you think of the average person's intelligence. Do you really think people don't know what's going on to the extent to where they're actually being deceived by a sexy girl being used to sell cars or something? Come on! Who is really that naive?
> 
> Telling people Saddam Hussein has weapons of mass destruction is deceitful (a lie, actually). Using sex to move product is just smart business. People are not actually blind to what's going down. They're just more likely to buy your product when they're happy and they like they way it's been presented to them. That's really the way the world works. Success always depends entirely upon presentation. You will always get a better result if you put whatever you're selling together with something the person wants.
> 
> You know? I mean maybe I could buy that it's deceitful the first couple of times a person buys something just because there were sexy chicks in the ad and then later decides the product is worthless. But how many times are you realistically going to fall for that in today's world?


well it is, "buy this car, you'll get the girl. you'll be considered sexy" and you say that like you think its far fetched for people to believe such a thing. look at how ferrari do business. their red cars are iconic and go hand in hand with the well known image of a successful male who has the career, the lifestyle and girl. people associate having a beautiful car with being able to turn heads, and it will get the attention of some women. there are women who are known to like guys with fast cars afterall. this influence will in effect alter the way a lot of other car manufacturers do business,maybe not all of them but some will pick up on the established social consciousness that people find "sexy" cars an angle in which to impress the opposite sex. the difference is that your average runabout isn't gonna cause women to flock to it despite them making it look impressive enough in the ad that it might.

a single guy considering a new car already knows that certain cars are "babe magnets" from the tv show hes been watching, in the advert break they show him an ad with a woman seducing the viewer telling him this is new and different to all the other competitors within the same price range by using key words ,images, phrases and other ways to deliberately prey on our desires. he's shown women looking happy with that car,impressed by that car.(ok in this instance its not crude,but its using the idea that sex is what their key target market is after) he's taken in. he thinks he needs a new car but he really needs a girlfriend and whats the harm, he may as well give it a test drive.

he might not have known consciously he's been deceived. but he has on a subconscious level. he made a decision based upon his desire that was stimulated by an advert that appealed to those desires. the subconscious in the individual is telling him to buy it because it will satisfy his desire. his conscious mind still might not be convinced and is skeptical but it will say "what the hell, lets give it a chance" so he's already been reeled in and acted in a way which the advertiser wants. he might not even really want that car, he might have had his eye upon another one instead which he thinks is better. but his opinion has been swung to try out this one. he's already been deceived into thinking about giving a chance to a car which he might not want as before if you had mentioned the model he may have had little interest in that particular one.

and with smaller products we buy on a weekly basis ,it doesn't matter a lot of the time, once is enough. when an advert hooks you in then its the job of the product itself to keep the customer satisfied. if the product is satisfactory the person may stick with it due to those reasons.
you should check out some adam curtis documentaries to see how powerful advertising is and using the idea of sex to appeal to people.


----------



## renegade disaster

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Totally agreed.. Like the point I was trying to make earlier, I think its outrageous that modern 'pop stars' use sexuality to sell themselves..


I think its pretty bad in that given example of katy perry. children are very much influenced by these pop stars. the way they act,dress and conduct themselves forms their opinion of what women and girls should do.
I do suspect its accountable for a generations attitude towards sex, and I certainly think that its had an influence on things like the numbers of underage and teen pregnancies.


----------



## diamondheart89

Robert Paulson said:


> Her hypocrisy does not necessarily mean her theories and philosophy are wrong or without merit. It would be like pointing at Gandhi and rejecting his nonviolent and peaceful beliefs because he was a racist (which btw he was). She might have been a bad apple in the eyes of the economic right, but that doesn't make her economic view wrong.
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with her theories; on the contrary, I reject her economic views entirely.


How was Gandhi a racist?


----------



## starburst

diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah but WHY. You'd think her own end result would be a proof that her theories sucked and didn't work in the real world. What a massive hypocrite. Spend life talking about how there should be no safety nets for the poor, end up surviving off social safety nets when old. -______- This is the hypocrisy that is the economic right. It doesn't work in real life.


Yes this is the exact same contradiction as the free-market financial system today - it decries 'state intervention' - then ends up DEPENDING on it for its very existence! - the irony and hypocrisy is unbelievable.

What worries me is when high-ranking politicians take seriously such extreme theories.

But you know dying in poverty in itself doesn't imply anything about a person, eg people like Mozart or Van Gogh were still great at their respective fields even though dying in unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## starburst

apx24 said:


> I don't give a **** about Kim Kardashian's baby. I'm sick of the media constantly broadcasting the personal lives of celebrities. Can't people just appreciate celebrities for their careers without obsessing over them as people? It just feeds their already inflated egos.


But Chloe Kardashian seems a really nice girl, remember seeing her on X Factor USA and thinking she was really good at her job and always smiling.

Is that an unpopular opinion? - hopefully not!

But celebrity in general is VASTLY over-rated! And kind of related to that I think plastic surgery in general 'looks' really plasticy and unnatural and often worse than the person looked originally. Some celebrities are even known as various 'versions' 1, 2, 3 according to their latest surgical modifications eg Heidi Montag.

It is almost like they are computer software -adding new features, fixing bugs!


----------



## komorikun

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Totally agreed.. Like the point I was trying to make earlier, I think its outrageous that modern 'pop stars' use sexuality to sell themselves..
> Especially when a lot of the audience are underage girls, it just encourages them to be little ****s.. Which leads to a rise in pedophilia, which leads to a rise in child sex abuse, which leads to this dumbsh!t society scratching their heads and wondering how it all got like this.. Sometimes I hate being intelligent :roll
> I could go on and on but this pisses me off too much..


What the hell is this!? So it's the child's fault for pedophilia and child sex abuse existing? And now you are **** shaming too?


----------



## komorikun

galaxy1 said:


> well it is, "buy this car, you'll get the girl. you'll be considered sexy" and you say that like you think its far fetched for people to believe such a thing. look at how ferrari do business. their red cars are iconic and go hand in hand with the well known image of a successful male who has the career, the lifestyle and girl. people associate having a beautiful car with being able to turn heads, and it will get the attention of some women. there are women who are known to like guys with fast cars afterall. this influence will in effect alter the way a lot of other car manufacturers do business,maybe not all of them but some will pick up on the established social consciousness that people find "sexy" cars an angle in which to impress the opposite sex. the difference is that your average runabout isn't gonna cause women to flock to it despite them making it look impressive enough in the ad that it might.
> 
> a single guy considering a new car already knows that certain cars are "babe magnets" from the tv show hes been watching, in the advert break they show him an ad with a woman seducing the viewer telling him this is new and different to all the other competitors within the same price range by using key words ,images, phrases and other ways to deliberately prey on our desires. he's shown women looking happy with that car,impressed by that car.(ok in this instance its not crude,but its using the idea that sex is what their key target market is after) he's taken in. he thinks he needs a new car but he really needs a girlfriend and whats the harm, he may as well give it a test drive.
> 
> he might not have known consciously he's been deceived. but he has on a subconscious level. he made a decision based upon his desire that was stimulated by an advert that appealed to those desires. the subconscious in the individual is telling him to buy it because it will satisfy his desire. his conscious mind still might not be convinced and is skeptical but it will say "what the hell, lets give it a chance" so he's already been reeled in and acted in a way which the advertiser wants. he might not even really want that car, he might have had his eye upon another one instead which he thinks is better. but his opinion has been swung to try out this one. he's already been deceived into thinking about giving a chance to a car which he might not want as before if you had mentioned the model he may have had little interest in that particular one.
> 
> and with smaller products we buy on a weekly basis ,it doesn't matter a lot of the time, once is enough. when an advert hooks you in then its the job of the product itself to keep the customer satisfied. if the product is satisfactory the person may stick with it due to those reasons.
> you should check out some adam curtis documentaries to see how powerful advertising is and using the idea of sex to appeal to people.


So you think all advertising should be banned? Cause if it's not sex they will just use something else to draw people in. I don't see why using sex to get people to buy stuff is any worse than other ways to get people to buy stuff.


----------



## renegade disaster

komorikun said:


> What the hell is this!? So it's the child's fault for pedophilia and child sex abuse existing? And now you are **** shaming too?


I don't think he was saying that. he is saying its societies fault for sexualising womens/girls/childrens role models and its having a detrimental warped view on how they view their own sexuality and how they should express it.


----------



## renegade disaster

komorikun said:


> So you think all advertising should be banned? Cause if it's not sex they will just use something else to draw people in. I don't see why using sex to get people to buy stuff is any worse that other ways to get people to buy stuff.


I didn't say all advertising should be banned. not all advertising has sexual undertones. maybe you don't, but I don't particularly like it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

komorikun said:


> What the hell is this!? So it's the child's fault for pedophilia and child sex abuse existing? And now you are **** shaming too?


Im saying its society and the medias fault for sexually promoting products and singers etc..
Like why are most modern female singers always half naked in their music videos!?
And why the **** is their Playboy merchandise targeted for 10 year old girls!?
THINK!


----------



## komorikun

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Im saying its society and the medias fault for sexually promoting products and singers etc..
> Like why are most modern female singers always half naked in their music videos!?
> And why the **** is their Playboy merchandise targeted for 10 year old girls!?
> THINK!


You worded your post very poorly.

I'm not defending that. They're preparing them to be future sex objects. The same way they give dolls and fake ovens to little girls, to prepare to be a mommy.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

komorikun said:


> You worded your post very poorly.
> 
> I'm not defending that. They're preparing them to be future sex objects. The same way they give dolls and fake ovens to little girls, to prepare to be a mommy.


Yep, sinister socialisation.


----------



## diamondheart89

starburst said:


> Yes this is the exact same contradiction as the free-market financial system today - it decries 'state intervention' - then ends up DEPENDING on it for its very existence! - the irony and hypocrisy is unbelievable.
> 
> What worries me is when high-ranking politicians take seriously such extreme theories.
> 
> But you know dying in poverty in itself doesn't imply anything about a person, eg people like Mozart or Van Gogh were still great at their respective fields even though dying in unfortunate circumstances.


Poverty doesn't imply anything about a person, but it implies a lot about someone who was a proponent of getting rid of safety nets for the poor and needy, who spend all their life talking about how people needed to look out only for themselves and that altruism wasn't needed, someone who disliked collectivists and those who believed in social justice - to end up living off welfare, hence the same things she spent her life trying to say WERE NOT NEEDED. Funny how when it came to her, she took the aid. It is very telling, a real life application of these theories people like that throw around. Very well and good to yammer on about how no one needs to contribute to society but the actual results of it translate into this. This is what's called poetic justice.


----------



## Charmander

This song? Hate it.


----------



## komorikun

Posts are missing.


----------



## Reclus

James Last is the greatest German composer of all time.


----------



## Emnity33

I think other news channels lie just as much as Fox news does. Fox news isnt any more biased than the others..


----------



## lyric

I agree, I can't really get into Hendrix either. Or Bob Marley for that matter. It's weird cause I have exquisite music taste and I feel like I'm SUPPOSED to like these guys.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I can't see any posts in this thread after the 23rd even though I know people are posting :/ I'm just posting this to see if it'll fix it.


----------



## Alas Babylon

diamondheart89 said:


> How was Gandhi a racist?


Its really a bit of a stretch to call him racist, but basically Gandhi is known for focusing on the civil-rights of _Indians_ specifically. He didn't say much about the treatment of Africans in South Africa or on segregation in the USA.


----------



## starburst

diamondheart89 said:


> Poverty doesn't imply anything about a person, but it implies a lot about someone who was a proponent of getting rid of safety nets for the poor and needy, who spend all their life talking about how people needed to look out only for themselves and that altruism wasn't needed, someone who disliked collectivists and those who believed in social justice - to end up living off welfare, hence the same things she spent her life trying to say WERE NOT NEEDED. Funny how when it came to her, she took the aid. It is very telling, a real life application of these theories people like that throw around. Very well and good to yammer on about how no one needs to contribute to society but the actual results of it translate into this. This is what's called poetic justice.


Yes I agree with you, it certainly is poetic justice. Where I find the Ayn Rand philosophy repugnant is in its advocation of laissez-faire capitalism and selfishness and egotism, and the technocracy of Atlas Shrugged. I think it is a privilege to work in science or technology rather than granting a 'superior' status.

At the end of the day I do not believe that completely unregulated capitalism can be trusted to govern society adequately - as we have just seen with the corruption of our 'financial' system. Yet at the same time I believe individuality DOES have a value, and I see no point in the 'collective' inhibiting the great ideas of the individual, who just so happens to be different.

It seems Rand was greatly influenced by the Soviet communism which she fled, and perhaps that is understandable as it was a highly oppressive regime. She had seen the quality of life of her family greatly reduced by the State policies. But then on the other hand she was able to go to University as the Bolsheviks started allowing women to enter as students.

The collosal poetic irony for me might be that I might now read one of Ayn Rands books - The Fountainhead sounds interesting! But I am still not in agreement with her general gist.

I think that the increasing gulf between rich and poor is in no-one's best interests, and generally we cannot entirely blame poor people for being poor - it is largely down to forces beyond their control such as jobs going overseas. Though you do get some people who are feckless, I think that only applies to a minority. Being successful in a career can often depend on who you know and family connections, and not just on ability or hard work.

By the same token I would say it is probably only a minority of capitalists who are really greedy - many are quite decent people, and believe in trying to make things better for the general masses.


----------



## IcedOver

Emnity33 said:


> I think other news channels lie just as much as Fox news does. Fox news isnt any more biased than the others..


Lying and being biased are two different things, but whatever. And this is not an unpopular opinion; it's well known that CNN and especially MSNBC are wholly biased towards liberals/leftists and actively worked to get obama elected. Mika Brzezinski of MSNBC admitted to collusion with the White House in order to get out a story the way the obama cabal wanted.


----------



## wildcherry876

I don't really like first person video games.

I don't really like babies and I don't think they're cute.

I don't really like sports.


----------



## markwalters2

wildcherry876 said:


> I don't really like first person video games.


I don't care about your other opinions, but this one is particularly riling.


----------



## diamondheart89

Paradox Frog said:


> Its really a bit of a stretch to call him racist, but basically Gandhi is known for focusing on the civil-rights of _Indians_ specifically. He didn't say much about the treatment of Africans in South Africa or on segregation in the USA.


That's because he was Indian. And lived in India for most of his life. I believe he advocated for equality for all while he lived in SA as well. I'm not a big fan of him but I think it's irresponsible to call him a racist.


----------



## Charmander

Will Ferrel isn't funny.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Despite being a massive Linkin Park fan, 'Castle of Glass' is overrated.

I HATE Will.I.Am

I HATE Maroon5

Knives were tools long before they were weapons.. Just because I carry a knife, doesnt mean for a second that I have vicious intent..

Men who wear skinny jeans make me ashamed of my species..

Cider is gross - Tastes like piss and vinegar >.<


----------



## Fine Finn

Ghosts are real.


----------



## Reclus

Tattoos are for sailors and port doxies.


----------



## SilentLyric

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Despite being a massive Linkin Park fan, 'Castle of Glass' is overrated.
> 
> I HATE Will.I.Am
> 
> I HATE Maroon5
> 
> Knives were tools long before they were weapons.. Just because I carry a knife, doesnt mean for a second that I have vicious intent..
> 
> *Men who wear skinny jeans make me ashamed of my species..*
> 
> Cider is gross - Tastes like piss and vinegar >.<


how so? they look stylish.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Dogs are crap. Some of the worst human traits balled together in a smelly, furry package. Annoying, clingy, manipulative and in many cases literally sons of b_i_tches. No thanks.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Lil Sebastian said:


> Dogs are crap. Some of the worst human traits balled together in a smelly, furry package. Annoying, clingy, manipulative and in many cases literally sons of b_i_tches. No thanks.


And it doesn't help that most of the time, they go after you with the intention of using you as a Milk-Bone. Definitely "no thanks".

And as bad as they come off, I think their owners are actually worse. Usually because:

1) The dogs' ****ty behavior is almost always representative of the personality of the owner(s) to begin with (this is coming from experience). I find dog owners much more likely to be passive-agressive and hot tempered for reasons hardly able to be properly justified.

2) Dog owners, I find, generally have very little to no regard for other people. They stay with their dog(s) within their own little bubble. And god forbid if you're trying to let the owner know that the dog is doing reprehensible to you, you're better off talking to a plastic container. Than again, parents of little kids are also like this too, now that I think about it, lol.

As far as another unpopular (altough I'm not really sure) opinion? I don't get all the fuss about Clydesdale horses (or even horses in general). I don't see what people fawn over these Clydesdales about.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Oh, and sorta related to the whole horse thing: Everybody was crying and upset about Barbaro breaking his leg probably only because they all bet on him to win. They were crying really at the huge amounts of money they most likely lost.


----------



## popeet

Paradox Frog said:


> Its really a bit of a stretch to call him racist, but basically Gandhi is known for focusing on the civil-rights of _Indians_ specifically. He didn't say much about the treatment of Africans in South Africa or on segregation in the USA.


I think he actually referred to Africans as subhuman or lesser or something like that. So yeah he was super racist. And sexist.... generally old timey and not the smartest.


----------



## cosmicslop

I think acrylic nails are cute despite being impractical. I know most people think they're tacky.

edit: whoops


----------



## life01

i like people, just wish i understood them (sad face)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

SilentLuke said:


> how so? they look stylish.


No, they look gay.. Which is ok if that's what you're into..
Not my cup of tea though..








(Equipped for hatred and flaming..)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Accounting is not a boring major.


----------



## Alas Babylon

popeet said:


> I think he actually referred to Africans as subhuman or lesser or something like that. So yeah he was super racist. And sexist.... generally old timey and not the smartest.


He never referred to Africans as subhuman, but he stated that he thought British, and white, rule was a good thing in South Africa. However, he stated those things well before Apartheid, when he was signifiantly younger, and later retracted them. It is worth noting that, by the time Gandhi was leading the Indian independence movement several decades later, he was openly against the racist systems within South Africa.


----------



## lyric

White people are not the most attractive race. Sorry bout it.


----------



## ThisIsWater

There are a few bands I can't stand. Stuff like like Black Veil Brides, All Time Low, Blood on the Dancefloor, etc. They all want me to get an ice-pick lobotomy.


----------



## ThisIsWater

Another one: Nirvana was not an outstanding band by any means. Their popularity stems from the cult-like attachment to Kurt Cobain, who was a less than stellar person in my eyes. Their music is way overrated and doesn't deserve to crack crack any "Best of the 90's" list


----------



## Zeppelin

ThisIsWater said:


> Another one: Nirvana was not an outstanding band by any means. Their popularity stems from the cult-like attachment to Kurt Cobain, who was a less than stellar person in my eyes. Their music is way overrated and doesn't deserve to crack crack any "Best of the 90's" list


Nirvana is my favorite band. I first one of their songs on the radio when I was in 6th grade, and I thought it was amazing and the best song I had ever heard( it was either Heart Shaped Box, or Rape Me, I can't remember. I didnt even know that they were Nirvana, or what Nirvana really was. I looked up the lyrics on google and listened to some of their other songs. It wasn't until about a year later I fully realized who they were, and about Kurt Cobain and all.

So basically my point is that Nirvana is my favorite band because of their music, not because of Kurt Cobain or a cult worship.


----------



## niacin

I'm not a fan of Springsteen.


----------



## BillDauterive

I like the buzz that comes from beer but I cannot stand the taste of it at all. Its really bad going down and I like to chug it down as quickly as possible just to avoid the taste as much as I can.

I hope I am not the only one.


----------



## popeet

Paradox Frog said:


> He never referred to Africans as subhuman, but he stated that he thought British, and white, rule was a good thing in South Africa. However, he stated those things well before Apartheid, when he was signifiantly younger, and later retracted them. It is worth noting that, by the time Gandhi was leading the Indian independence movement several decades later, he was openly against the racist systems within South Africa.


Ok, so I was wrong. He didn't say "subhuman" but he did say "little better than animals" and he did express that Africans were lesser and of little benefit to the state. And with this I might agree, because the state was a colonial project and who the hell wants to be a benefit to a state an invading, colonizing people try to create out of YOUR homeland? To be a black person and to the benefit of a colonial state means you are a slave.

Anyhow, I am aware of his feelings about Hindu caste, not lumping Indians in with Africans, co-rule with British, and aboriginal peoples, but I think his stance on Africans being inferior was much less benign and a whole lot more specific about where he thought aborignial peoples' (I guess this included 'Dravidians' in India, too?) place is in SA.

Please teach me more, though. For example, where me where I might find that he retracted his statements about race division and support for apartheid. As far as I'm concerned, Gandhi had a hand in proto-apartheid and the creation of state apartheid.


----------



## Alas Babylon

> As far as I'm concerned, Gandhi had a hand in proto-apartheid and the creation of state apartheid.


To state Gandhi prioritised his attention on the issues of Desi/Hindu people, above those faced by African and indigenous peoples around the world, would be correct. To say that he stated things which, by today's standards, would be considered racist, when aiming at a white audience in Colonial Africa, would also be correct.

However, it is ridiculous to say that Gandhi had any hand in the creation of apartheid. I mean, Gandhi was dead before Apartheid legislation was enacted, he was dead before the leadership that implemented it was elected. Unless Gandhi rose from the dead as a white-supremacist Afrikaner zombie, I think it would be highly anachronistic of him to have facilitated Apartheid legislation.

Secondly, Gandhi's actions in South Africa were aimed at tackling racism in South Africa, even if he focused on Indians above Africans, he was worlds away from actual white supremacy. He also had no known connection to, or support for, any of the predominantly Afrikaner groups that eventually drove Apartheid.


----------



## popeet

But so much legislation and the people who enact are influenced by thinkers that are often dead before the legislation is in place and those people in power. The apartheid existed before official Apartheid legislation, and does in all colonial situations. Pro-apartheid Afrikaner groups simply built on it and externalized much of the structural racism.

It seems to me that Gandhi was actually very close to white supremacy in his views, including Desi/Hindu people in the Aryan racial grouping. From what I've read he never retracted them.

I will seek more information, but I am extremely skeptical and am unlikely to change my position unless some hard evidence is put my way. I grew up thinking of Gandhi to be a perfect model of non-violent social justice but later learned I'd been fooled by the school system, and popular culture, as so many other Black youth had been. Minimizing Gandhi's true stance and trying to make benign, his dangerously eugenic regard for aboriginal and Black people. 

And, yes, that makes him very old-timey. Which is no excuse because there were plenty of anti-racist contemporaries.


----------



## renegade disaster

Rahul87 said:


> I like the buzz that comes from beer but I cannot stand the taste of it at all. Its really bad going down and I like to chug it down as quickly as possible just to avoid the taste as much as I can.
> 
> I hope I am not the only one.


I think this is usual. but you may want to consider looking into craft beers and different types (basically begin to stray away from the macro-lager mass produced low budget stuff) and look into real ale and beers from small breweries where the emphasis is on quality not quantity.


----------



## renegade disaster

ThisIsWater said:


> Another one: Nirvana was not an outstanding band by any means. Their popularity stems from the cult-like attachment to Kurt Cobain, who was a less than stellar person in my eyes. Their music is way overrated and doesn't deserve to crack crack any "Best of the 90's" list


a lot of people aren't aware just how much of a cultural change they were responsible for particularly if you weren't alive at the time when they changed the face of rock music.


----------



## Raphael200

Girls with pink hair appear to be very friendly.


----------



## starburst

lyric said:


> White people are not the most attractive race. Sorry bout it.


But why is blatantly discrimination AGAINST whites allowed so much ?

You can say what you've just said - but if somebody said that same thing with 'white' substituted by 'black' - it would be classed as 'racism' and subject to criminal action in court.

Likewise if Jay Z uses the N word then its OK - but if a white uses it then its classed as a race hate crime ?

This is totally wrong and discriminatory AGAINST WHITES !


----------



## Noll

Weezer's debut is better than Pinkerton.


----------



## MindOverMood

lyric said:


> White people are not the most attractive race. Sorry bout it.


You seem to have a unhealthy obsession  with white people.


----------



## Moochie

I only agree with Twilight on this***
She got so much hate from this video. LOL I love her for that. She is my idol. She is so confident with herself.. I watch her a lot of her videos >_>


----------



## enfield

i like the gandhi discussion! i want to add to it.

so one thing i like about gandhi.. apparently when it came to social justice and change, and so on he cared about doing whatever would work the best, make the most difference, have the greatest impact, and not, like, doing things according to one set of rules or anther because one was better or more right than the other. no, he had goals and he tried to optimize his actions and influence for their obtainment! and even when the good methods turned out to be shockingly sad he advocated for them - e.g. helpless people being brutalized is very sad, but if seeing that stirred response unlike anything else, then that was what was needed to be seen.

i like this quote

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahatma_Gandhi#cite_note-159


> In a post-war interview in 1946, he said, "Hitler killed five million Jews. It is the greatest crime of our time. But the Jews should have offered themselves to the butcher's knife. They should have thrown themselves into the sea from cliffs... It would have aroused the world and the people of Germany... As it is they succumbed anyway in their millions."[158] Gandhi believed this act of "collective suicide", in response to the Holocaust, "would have been heroism".[159]


----------



## enfield

ooh i thought of a possibly unpopular opinion, which is that violence isn't not advocated for or not done because it's wrong (it actually is done in different ways, typically by the powerful to the weak) but rather because it is typically a bad remedy for those it could be suggested to. that is to say, they would lose if they tried it (as indeed they have). so for practical reasons it's cautioned. but not only for practical reasons, part of it is also to keep it off the table so in the circumstances it could work it's not tried (this is the conspiratorial reason it's deterred).


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

starburst said:


> But why is blatantly discrimination AGAINST whites allowed so much ?
> 
> You can say what you've just said - but *if somebody said that same thing with 'white' substituted by 'black' - it would be classed as 'racism' and subject to criminal action in court.*
> 
> *Likewise if Jay Z uses the N word then its OK - but if a white uses it then its classed as a race hate crime ?*
> 
> This is totally wrong and discriminatory AGAINST WHITES !


 This is the world we live in.. 
It's a case of "Put up and shut up" unfortunately :|


----------



## slytherin

starburst said:


> But why is blatantly discrimination AGAINST whites allowed so much ?
> 
> You can say what you've just said - but if somebody said that same thing with 'white' substituted by 'black' - it would be classed as 'racism' and subject to criminal action in court.
> 
> Likewise if Jay Z uses the N word then its OK - but if a white uses it then its classed as a race hate crime ?
> 
> This is totally wrong and discriminatory AGAINST WHITES !


HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahHAHAhahahHAhahahahahahaa

why can't I insult black people???? why do women do things??? why do people have to be gay when im around???


----------



## radisto

I like pop music and I think Lil Wayne has talent.


----------



## lad

People banging on about the empire enslaving people as if no other nation previously had enslaved anyone is boring..


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Moochie said:


> I only agree with Twilight on this***
> She got so much hate from this video. LOL I love her for that. She is my idol. She is so confident with herself.. I watch her a lot of her videos >_>


Breasteses

Hers are very large.


----------



## TheNorwegian

I enjoy rain.


----------



## Hematite

TheNorwegian said:


> I enjoy rain.


Rainymood.com begs to differ that this is an unpopular opinion. I think it's overcast that everyone complains about.


----------



## TheNorwegian

Ok then. I enjoy when its overcast aswell


----------



## apx24

Tanya1 said:


> I don't see why people are proud of their race/looks/ethnicity/sexuality/gender etc. They didn't do anything to achieve them, it's just random chance. Happy with it fine, but proud? What's up with that? You should be proud of your accomplishments.


I agree, how can people be proud of their pigmentation of skin, or the fact that they have a penis or a clitoris? Also, I've always thought that patriotism is slightly stupid.


----------



## Cronos

One Direction is not that bad.


----------



## always starting over

Facebook is absolutely negative. Nothing good about it, ruined people's lives.

Most people are really, really dumb. 

Artists and philosophers should get paid the most money.

Republicans and Democrats are equally evil, wasteful, and stupid. They both want to screw you over while distracting you with token issues. Corrupt lobbyists will buy out anyone.

We already live in a dystopian future.


----------



## popeet

lad said:


> People banging on about the empire enslaving people as if no other nation previously had enslaved anyone is boring..


wait till you're the one getting f*cked, laddy, then it won't be so boring.


----------



## popeet

always starting over said:


> Facebook is absolutely negative. Nothing good about it, ruined people's lives.
> 
> Most people are really, really dumb.
> 
> Artists and philosophers should get paid the most money.
> 
> Republicans and Democrats are equally evil, wasteful, and stupid. They both want to screw you over while distracting you with token issues. Corrupt lobbyists will buy out anyone.
> 
> We already live in a dystopian future.


yes.

well except the dumb thing.

and facebook is what we fear it is. by that i mean an intelligence gathering tool.


----------



## popeet

slytherin said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahHAHAhahahHAhahahahahahaa
> 
> why can't I insult black people???? why do women do things??? why do people have to be gay when im around???


thank you.


----------



## popeet

enfield said:


> i like the gandhi discussion! i want to add to it.
> 
> so one thing i like about gandhi.. apparently when it came to social justice and change, and so on he cared about doing whatever would work the best, make the most difference, have the greatest impact, and not, like, doing things according to one set of rules or anther because one was better or more right than the other. no, he had goals and he tried to optimize his actions and influence for their obtainment! and even when the good methods turned out to be shockingly sad he advocated for them - e.g. helpless people being brutalized is very sad, but if seeing that stirred response unlike anything else, then that was what was needed to be seen.
> 
> i like this quote
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahatma_Gandhi#cite_note-159


he was a lawyer so naturally manipulative.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> I don't think there's a need for certain gay people to push their sexuality in people's faces all the time. Sexuality isn't the main thing that defines a person.


 I totally agree! Like why do some gay people feel the need to conform to some image code!? Why can't gay people look more like this -








Or this -









Not like little girls.. :roll


----------



## NeuromorPhish

-The greatest art is not found at museums, but in obscure parts of the internet.
-Blogs are often more reliable than main-stream media (provided they link to primary sources).


----------



## popeet

museums are the worst and all objects in them should be repatriated. then any community who needs to should start their own museum and self-legit. especially if it helps them get their ancestral lands back.


----------



## totalloner

Australians are more evolved than Americans.


----------



## popeet

totalloner said:


> Australians are more evolved than Americans.


maybe you should make us a chart of the most evolved nationalities from most evolved to least evolved and why.


----------



## AussiePea

totalloner said:


> Australians are more evolved than Americans.


Just as fat and just as dumb, actually.


----------



## totalloner

AussiePea said:


> Just as fat and just as dumb, actually.


Sorry, Australians are more evolved than Kiwis.


----------



## totalloner

popeet said:


> maybe you should make us a chart of the most evolved nationalities from most evolved to least evolved and why.


from top to bottom

orangutans
Australians
Americans
Kiwis
Tasmanians (inbreeding)
Queenslanders(because of State of Origin football)


----------



## AussiePea

totalloner said:


> orangutans
> Americans
> Aussies
> Kiwis
> Tasmanians (inbreeding)
> *Queenslanders(because of State of Origin football)*


7 in a row baby


----------



## popeet

we need to bring democracy to orangutans.


----------



## totalloner

popeet said:


> we need to bring democracy to orangutans.


Let's vote on it.


----------



## popeet

their rogue unstable state is failing. we don't have time. let's take unilateral action.

and, i personally vote bonobo for #1 spot above australians.


----------



## starburst

ItsEasierToRun said:


> This is the world we live in..
> It's a case of "Put up and shut up" unfortunately :|


Indeed but there is a limit - I like some black people, eg Will I Am, or Faithless singer Maxi Jazz - and some people classed as white supremacists I have no doubt I would not hate as much as most people hate them - though not saying I actually agree with them outright - only their general moonshiner-like cynicism of the govt maybe.

A girl I used to go out with some years back once told me she had been asked out several times by black guys (she was quite an attractive looking girl) - and she said she simply couldn't do it - she just didn't want a black boyfriend. I am white as a sheet myself and proud of it - no thanks to skin cancer.

At the end of the day there is mix of good and bad on all sides - and racism is pretty dumb - but FALSE EQUALITY is even dumber.


----------



## starburst

Charmander said:


> I don't think there's a need for certain gay people to push their sexuality in people's faces all the time. Sexuality isn't the main thing that defines a person.


Again its a violation of our notion of equality - do you get Straight Pride marches ?

Do you get the Straight Olympic Games ?

Do you get people wearing Proud To Be Straight tee-shirts.

Is there a Straight Rights group?

Is there a Straight Discrimination Watch Group ?

Is there Straight People's Helpline ?

No, no, no, no, no, and no.

Its just getting silly, there is no need for the pushing of certain specific types of sexuality in our faces - the rest of us just want to live our lives, we are just not bothered/interested.

Now I'll be classed as a conservative middle class religious fanatic - which I am not !


----------



## popeet

If you are not being facectious I'd like to address this. It is the most common argument and question I love not/never responding to. The other one is "why can't I used the n-word?" I never respond to that I just nod, smile and say "it must be hard for you."

But I'll do it this once because there seems to be a blind spot here at SAS and everyone has been blind sometime.

You see, all of those groups you mentioned are called "unmarked" -- unmarked sexual orientation, race, gender, and so on. Everything in your society privileges them already, and even if in the minority, is considered the _default_. It's like the invisible 1 in algebra, where you need to visualize 1x when there's just x. Geddit?


----------



## renegade disaster

starburst said:


> Again its a violation of our notion of equality - do you get Straight Pride marches ?
> 
> Do you get the Straight Olympic Games ?
> 
> Do you get people wearing Proud To Be Straight tee-shirts.
> 
> Is there a Straight Rights group?
> 
> Is there a Straight Discrimination Watch Group ?
> 
> Is there Straight People's Helpline ?
> 
> No, no, no, no, no, and no.
> 
> Its just getting silly, there is no need for the pushing of certain specific types of sexuality in our faces - the rest of us just want to live our lives, we are just not bothered/interested.
> 
> Now I'll be classed as a conservative middle class religious fanatic - which I am not !


yes because straight people have had to suffer discrimination and violence against them for errr being straight right?


----------



## lad

popeet said:


> wait till you're the one getting f*cked, laddy, then it won't be so boring.


What are you on about?


----------



## popeet

lad said:


> What are you on about?


What are you on about?


----------



## Cronos

Swearing=barbaric


----------



## lad

popeet said:


> What are you on about?


Echo.


----------



## popeet

lad said:


> Echo.


I get the last word.


----------



## lad

popeet said:


> I get the last word.


:teeth


----------



## CoastalSprite

It should be socially acceptable to hang a sign on my front door that says people are home, but company isn't welcome. Then I won't have to fret about whether the lights give me away or not.

I can still do that but it wouldn't be socially acceptable, i.e. feelings will be hurt.


----------



## popeet

CoastalSprite said:


> It should be socially acceptable to hang a sign on my front door that says people are home, but company isn't welcome. Then I won't have to fret about whether the lights give me away or not.
> 
> I can still do that but it wouldn't be socially acceptable, i.e. feelings will be hurt.


I agree. I think it's much better than people thinking it's just _them_. They can hear/see you inside. They think "what have I done wrong???"


----------



## totalloner

People with over 1000 posts here on SAS, need to get a life.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

totalloner said:


> People with over 1000 posts here on SAS, need to get a life.


 You're halfway there.. :sus


----------



## totalloner

Some people are never happy; no matter who they marry, where they live or what job they do.


----------



## totalloner

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You're halfway there.. :sus


I may as well be over 1000, since I post on other forums. :yes


----------



## renegade disaster

totalloner said:


> People with over 1000 posts here on SAS, need to get a life.


about to hit 2000 Posts!!! :yay soon


----------



## totalloner

^
I'll pray for you. How's that?


----------



## renegade disaster

totalloner said:


> ^
> I'll pray for you. How's that?


jesus can't save me. sas has eaten my soul.

:c


----------



## Moochie

I think cats are boring pets. Bearded dragons are more fascinating than cats.
I really like rodents. Especially hairless and fancy rats.
I don't like those people who think that they are mighty and superior because of their music taste. So you like classic rock and what not, who cares?


----------



## popeet

totalloner said:


> People with over 1000 posts here on SAS, need to get a life.


I think there's an important statistic from a simple equation that is essential to this rule.

That statistic is your number of posts per day. Mine is at .32. Because I have been with SAS since 2005, and used it sparingly.

So, ppd is calculated from how long a person has been at SAS. My dear new friend totalloner has been at SAS since ... 2013. I think the rule should be revised. It should read:

"People with over 1000 posts in four months here on SAS, need to get a life."

And I'd push that rule, if I actually agreed. But I don't really agree with that. I think that it's ok for SAS to be your life until you get your wings and fly, little bird._ You're allrite. _


----------



## Alienated

People trying to being nice all the time Pysses off, I don't trust them.

I really DON"T want to know if your GAY... Keep it to your self.

If you can't tell the truth... SHUT UP !

If you think the world owes you anything ? Think again and get a job !!

Making pot legal, what's next pedophilia ??

Fire up OLD SPARKY, and cleanout death row...!!

Fire Congress

Convict OBAMA !!

Bring back corporal punishment in school


----------



## marokji

I actually like Hitler  (I don't hate jews though, i just thought that the idea of someone having total control is...well....awesome)


----------



## IveGotToast

Breaking Bad Sucks!!!


----------



## lyric

I'm not impressed with The Walking Dead.


----------



## .95596

I believe that there needs to be stricter measures taken to accept potential students into university.

There are so many students that just don't take university, or life for that matter, seriously and these buffoons need to be filtered out and prevented from entering university since they are taking the place of those who actually want to receive an education.


----------



## popeet

shyguy1990 said:


> I believe that there needs to be stricter measures taken to accept potential students into university.
> 
> There are so many students that just don't take university, or life for that matter, seriously and these buffoons need to be filtered out and prevented from entering university since they are taking the place of those who actually want to receive an education.


May I suggest extensive non-culturally biased testing for university preparedness and general buffoonery by a forensic psychologist?

However, should this strategy be implemented, I'm afraid the universities would lose their most valued donors.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Alienated said:


> People trying to being nice all the time Pysses off, I don't trust them.
> 
> I really DON"T want to know if your GAY... Keep it to your self.
> 
> If you can't tell the truth... SHUT UP !
> 
> If you think the world owes you anything ? Think again and get a job !!
> 
> Making pot legal, what's next pedophilia ??
> 
> Fire up OLD SPARKY, and cleanout death row...!!
> 
> Fire Congress
> 
> Convict OBAMA !!
> 
> Bring back corporal punishment in school


Some very *interesting *points here.. 
-I don't trust people who *always* have a smile on their face.. :sus

-Not gonna get into this gay debate anymore.. :no

-Legalising paedophilia *wouldn't *suprise me.. They already legalised homosexuality.. Lowering the age of consent to *manipulate statistics* would not suprise me at all.. :roll

-And YES, bring back Corporal Punishment in schools! :yes 
(Anyone who disagrees with this one really needs to get in the real world)


----------



## Still Waters

Stop blaming everyone else for YOUR feelings-you have to take responsibility sometimes and quit thinking like a 12 year old!


----------



## .95596

popeet said:


> May I suggest extensive non-culturally biased testing for university preparedness and general buffoonery by a forensic psychologist?
> 
> However, should this strategy be implemented, I'm afraid the universities would lose their most valued donors.


Yup. For example, affluent donors won't be able to send their kids to university with their expensive cars, technology, and daddy Warbucks footing the bill.

Still there will be some external influence to persuade a college committee to accept students through bribery or blackmailing. As is human nature.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Kirsebaer said:


> I don't think really short hair looks good on women under the age of 50.
> I don't think long hair looks good on men.


lol those are not unpopular opinions.


----------



## Johng1986

i might take some flak with this one but here goes....

I don't think comic book culture is cool or manga for that matter.

And when it comes too cars, If it aint jap its crap


----------



## Twinkiesex

I hate cats, they're smug *******s.


Yeah I SAID IT


----------



## KrustyBroccoli

when given the opportunity to explain my opinion on "What is beauty?" i beauty in the precise, perfect creation of any.act, regardless of how revolting the.end product is. it's the process of creating that has the beauty.


----------



## totalloner

It's high time they got rid of Seinfeld and Friends repeats on TV.


----------



## ShadyGFX

I think it's sad when people constantly complain about never having a relationship. It isn't going to help you get one.


----------



## totalloner

Women's rights, gay rights, disabled rights,non-smokers rights, animal rights.

Heterosexual males, it's our turn next. Feel like we are losing our voice in the workplace. Feel like we are being blamed for all the problems in the world.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Twinkiesex said:


> I hate cats, they're smug *******s.
> 
> Yeah I SAID IT


 That's why I like cats.
Dogs are such sycophants.


----------



## sanspants08

Donnie in the Dark said:


> That's why I like cats.
> Dogs are such sycophants.


Bahaha. Likewise.


----------



## WorldABlaze

MachineSupremacist said:


> PETA has the right idea and is technically correct in everything they say. Being vegan and letting all the apes and parrots out of their cages is good. I still eat meat because I'm evil though.


PETA is a joke. They abuse animals and are in this pursuit of pseudo animal rights cuz of politics and $$.

On a more relevant note, I want another war to happen. Another World War. Maybe that would give me a purpose. But i digress, maybe it's just my depression talking.

Maybe I feel it wouldn't be that much different than the hell i'm living in right now. hmm.


----------



## Still Waters

People who derive pleasure and apparently their very identity form interpreting EVERY action as an attack, bug the heck out of me! Believe it or not,not every unpleasant or less than ideal interaction' with others is packed with evil intentions! Sometimes people say things without really thinking-just to fill a void,get noticed,or impulsively speak without even knowing WHY they're doing it. Maybe they're reacting to something that has NOTHING to do with you -they're tired,worried or stressed. We've ALL done it-stop clinging onto every negative word ever said to you -If you're running through your grievance list everyday and toting up those points -What exactly is it you're "winning" at?!?


----------



## Reclus

The fin de siècle generation were more bohemian and decadent than 21st century hipsters.


----------



## starburst

Still Waters said:


> People who derive pleasure and apparently their very identity form interpreting EVERY action as an attack, bug the heck out of me! Believe it or not,not every unpleasant or less than ideal interaction' with others is packed with evil intentions! Sometimes people say things without really thinking-just to fill a void,get noticed,or impulsively speak without even knowing WHY they're doing it. Maybe they're reacting to something that has NOTHING to do with you -they're tired,worried or stressed. We've ALL done it-stop clinging onto every negative word ever said to you -If you're running through your grievance list everyday and toting up those points -What exactly is it you're "winning" at?!?


That's a wise comment - I can be guilty of taking offence too easily sometimes - this what you said is definitely worth bearing in mind.


----------



## starburst

shyguy1990 said:


> I believe that there needs to be stricter measures taken to accept potential students into university.
> 
> There are so many students that just don't take university, or life for that matter, seriously and these buffoons need to be filtered out and prevented from entering university since they are taking the place of those who actually want to receive an education.


Some of the academics can be buffons too, and highly pestilent.

University education is over-rated I think, and doesn't respect practical and technical education enough - and this is becoming problematic for today's tech economy.

It surprises me when university students indulge in very crass pursuits, when in fact you'd expect them to have more cultured interests - its shocking how incapable many of them are of holding any kind of conversation about art or culture or science.

Its all about $$$/£££ and postal/zip codes today. Sad.


----------



## Keyz

Feminism is the most vocal in the places where it's the least needed.


----------



## Astrofreak6

I prefer books over fashion.


----------



## Gorefiend

I kinda believe in survival of the fittest even in the human world. I don't see humans as superior to any other living creature. I don't believe in a class-less society, I think those who work hard for things and have a talent deserve to be further in life than those who don't. 
I believe that there are differences in races (or just people of different nationalities) - mostly cultural, and that makes sense - it annoys me when someone denies this just they're being hypersensitive to racism; it's not discriminating to acknowledge the differences in races. These are often good differences, and they're what makes things interesting. But people automatically assume that it's racist.
I get angry when I see a cat, even though I'd never wish them harm. It's a shallow and natural reaction than my brain does not agree with. The same goes for children, although my brain agrees a bit more with that; way too many people get way too many children, often more than they can handle. That takes away your right to complain since you're a responsible being and you could have prevented this.


----------



## Twinkiesex

Donnie in the Dark said:


> That's why I like cats.
> Dogs are such sycophants.


Don't get it twisted...your cat's a homicidal maniac. He just doesn't have thumbs, so he can't hold a knife.


----------



## apx24

I hate sanctimonious people who think they're better than others just because they think they're more dignified or more respectful. If you want to follow your morals, then follow them, just don't expect others to follow them and don't get angry when others choose not to follow them.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

While the gender wars are annoying they aren't the worst part of this site.


----------



## popeet

starburst said:


> Some of the academics can be buffons too, and highly pestilent.
> 
> University education is over-rated I think, and doesn't respect practical and technical education enough - and this is becoming problematic for today's tech economy.
> 
> It surprises me when university students indulge in very crass pursuits, when in fact you'd expect them to have more cultured interests - its shocking how incapable many of them are of holding any kind of conversation about art or culture or science.
> 
> Its all about $$$/£££ and postal/zip codes today. Sad.


Yesssss

The academy is an industry and academics can be Huge buffoons. The hugest.


----------



## arnie

Keyz said:


> Feminism is the most vocal in the places where it's the least needed.


lol


----------



## NeuromorPhish

The "balance between body and soul" is overrated. Perhaps even unnecessary (but my experience is inadequate to decide).


----------



## thatonefool

Suicide is natural selection - generally I have no sympathy.


----------



## sadmeme

Black girls just aren't pretty.
AXE doesn't smell that good at all.
Windows 8 is nice.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

sadmeme said:


> *Black girls just aren't pretty.*
> AXE doesn't smell that good at all.
> Windows 8 is nice.


 Lolwut? So just because she has darker skin, she's _automatically _unattractive? :|:lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

InfiniteBlaze said:


> While the gender wars are annoying they *aren't the worst part of this site*.


 What _is_? :b


----------



## BillDauterive

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Lolwut? So just because she has darker skin, she's _automatically _unattractive? :|:lol


To be fair, its not JUST about black girls having darker skin than other races. That's like saying that asian girls are JUST about having "yellower" skin than other races. 

Race/Ethnicity isn't just skin color.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Rahul87 said:


> To be fair, its not JUST about black girls having darker skin than other races. That's like saying that asian girls are JUST about having "yellower" skin than other races.
> 
> Race/Ethnicity isn't just skin color.


 Yes I'm aware of that.. What's your point though? :b


----------



## popeet

My world isn't collapsing because someone doesn't think I'm pretty. Sometimes it's a relief. Sometimes I take my pretty down a notch just to say 'go away'


----------



## Gorefiend

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Lolwut? So just because she has darker skin, she's _automatically _unattractive? :|:lol


It's not that odd, really. Many people have issues with one or more races in a sexual attraction way. I mean, not all traits suit our preferences. I think that's perfectly normal and doesn't mean anything bad. As long as he respects them on other levels, it's perfectly fine that he doesn't invite black women to his bedroom.


----------



## thatonefool

sadmeme said:


> Black girls just aren't pretty.
> AXE doesn't smell that good at all.
> Windows 8 is nice.


racist ****


----------



## totalloner

Halle Berry is one of the hottest women in the world.
Just one example.
So can't agree with you there sir.


----------



## cybernaut

-Why tell people your problems or turn to others when they have their own problems to worry about? Your problems mean nothing to the most of them.

-People only care to take action or care about issues when it effects them or their families. If someone else is dealing with hard times, not their problem.

-Criticizing ones choice to commit suicide is pointless. You don't know their life and amount of time that they've endured pain. Or worst of all, they've probably never had anyone to turn to in their life. I know I've never had that..family or friends.Not all of us are blessed with that.


----------



## Bluemonster

I hate the taste and smell of bacon.

The Avengers and Avatar were boring.

I like Nicki Minaj 

Sex is overrated.

I don't like Final Fantasy that much.

I hate dogs.


----------



## renegade disaster

most people enjoy the feeling of empowerment that comes about from seeing a person in worse conditions than themselves.

I guess that's more of an unpopular thing to _say_ more than anything. as in, no one really wants to hear that.


----------



## popeet

renegade disaster said:


> most people enjoy the feeling of empowerment that comes about from seeing a person in worse conditions than themselves.
> 
> I guess that's more of an unpopular thing to _say_ more than anything. as in, no one really wants to hear that.


"Don't tell people your problems. 80% don't care and 20% are happy you have them."


----------



## Raphael200

Tv was a terrible discovery.

Cellphones should not be given to kids under the age of 10.

People should stop swearing so much.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Raphael200 said:


> Tv was a terrible discovery.
> 
> Cellphones should not be given to kids under the age of 10.
> 
> *People should stop swearing so much*.


 Why? They're just words that have a meaning/definition like any other word.. :|


----------



## Charmander

Bluemonster said:


> I hate the taste and smell of bacon.
> 
> The *Avengers and Avatar were boring.*
> 
> I like Nicki Minaj
> 
> Sex is overrated.
> 
> I don't like Final Fantasy that much.
> 
> I hate dogs.


I agree 100%. Just CGI rubbish.


----------



## lyric

sadmeme said:


> Black girls just aren't pretty.
> AXE doesn't smell that good at all.
> Windows 8 is nice.


We were all waiting for you to validate our looks!!! Please. :roll


----------



## starburst

Raphael200 said:


> Tv was a terrible discovery.
> 
> Cellphones should not be given to kids under the age of 10.
> 
> *People should stop swearing so much*.


Agreed - swearing is sometimes really jarring and embarrassing - although I admit I do it too sometimes.

Especially in music it can be a really bad idea.

I was playing an album by Lana Del Ray at my job as cabbie and on one song there was a very noticeable F word in the chorus and it sounded awful - I would have been totally embarrassed if I had had customers in the taxi at the time.

At least with metal or rap you expect some swearing - but in other types of music it sounds horrible.

Also, swearing in comedy just shows how lacking in humorous talent is the comedian.

I'd say generally swearing is a really bad idea, unless it is for emphasis in some extreme situation, or in extreme music like heavy rock etc.

Otherwise it can be totally tasteless.


----------



## AussiePea

lyric said:


> We were all waiting for you to validate our looks!!! Please. :roll


Bit rich to complain given what you wrote in here about whites don't you think? You can't take a swing and expect nothing to come flying back.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Why? They're just words that have a meaning/definition like any other word.. :|


I think that's the point- they have meaning, and people forget that. The word itself isn't offensive but the meaning is based on being offensive.


----------



## lyric

AussiePea said:


> Bit rich to complain given what you wrote in here about whites don't you think? You can't take a swing and expect nothing to come flying back.


I said what I said cuz of people like him. Bye.


----------



## AussiePea

lyric said:


> I said what I said cuz of people like him. Bye.


----------



## SteveNewsom

I find women who wear Jean Shorts instantly unattractive.


----------



## Milco

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't see why people are proud of their race/looks/ethnicity/sexuality/gender etc. They didn't do anything to achieve them, it's just random chance. Happy with it fine, but proud? What's up with that? You should be proud of your accomplishments.


I very much agree, but I want to make two additions to this.

You should be proud of your accomplishments relative to your ability.
It can be really hard to feel proud of yourself when you compare yourself to others and see that they have so much more, but we unfortunately aren't all born with the same ability, so what is easy for some is difficult for others.
How much work and effort you put into it is what matters though.

And while I think it's silly (at best) to be proud of your culture, I do think it's ok to be proud of your values and views, which arguably are a result of that culture.
I don't think my race, my gender or my sexuality define me as a person, but my values do, and I sometimes find it quite scary to think if I had been born in a different country, if my values would be much different.


----------



## Odishi

Buerhle said:


> Why do we need so many golf courses?
> 
> Couldnt all that space be used for something better?


 As George Carlin said "The golf courses and the cemetery could be used for many things that we really need"


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Milco said:


> I very much agree, but I want to make two additions to this.
> 
> You should be proud of your accomplishments relative to your ability.
> It can be really hard to feel proud of yourself when you compare yourself to others and see that they have so much more, but we unfortunately aren't all born with the same ability, so what is easy for some is difficult for others.
> How much work and effort you put into it is what matters though.
> 
> And while I think it's silly (at best) to be proud of your culture, I do think it's ok to be proud of your values and views, which arguably are a result of that culture.
> I don't think my race, my gender or my sexuality define me as a person, but my values do, and I sometimes find it quite scary to think if I had been born in a different country, if my values would be much different.


 Really good post, well put.


----------



## popeet

I can only speak for myself, but feeling 'proud' of my race and ethnicity/culture is a revolutionary act of appropriate education, self-love and self-validation, usually in resistance to historic and prevailing negative messages, implicit or explicit, about my race and ethnicity/culture. The meaning of the words 'proud' and 'pride' here are different than, say the cardinal sin of Pride or some pride over one's accomplishments, ethics and values.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Happiness isn't the true goal, or meaning of life. While it can be achieved through the illusion of a fulfilling life, the similar (or even better) result can still be achieved through infusion of neurotransmitters. The meaning of happiness is to provide a token reward for driving improvement, increasing chance of a healthy life, and by extension length of survival. However, the drive to survive itself is a facade created by our biochemical boundaries. The difference between us and any other chemical reaction is how much we go out of our way to challenge this universe.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I think that's the point- they have meaning, and people forget that. The word itself isn't offensive but the meaning is based on being offensive.


 But why? Is it not only offensive because that's what we've been conditioned to believe..? :|


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Smartphones, texting, and the majority of new technology innovations are nonsense and terrible discoveries. 

The Hays code was mostly a great idea, and it should be brought back (with a few adjustments.)

Modern "hip" fashion is hideous and wholly unflattering.


----------



## moveon

Deodorant is stupid and so are the people that use it.

Religion isn't evil. Only the abrahamic ones are.

I think those white musicians from the 60's and 70's that music critics praise suck.

Music critics are mostly useless.

Alcohol is horrible.

Soccer is not that exciting and should not get that much coverage as it does here in Europe.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

moveon said:


> Deodorant is stupid and so are the people that use it.
> 
> Religion isn't evil. Only the abrahamic ones are.
> 
> I think those white musicians from the 60's and 70's that music critics praise suck.
> 
> Music critics are mostly useless.
> 
> Alcohol is horrible.
> 
> Soccer is not that exciting and should not get that much coverage as it does here in Europe.


Troll in the room!


----------



## moveon

Haha how come? There are 81 pages of unpopular opinions so i can't be the only "troll" here. I was in utter shock when some people said that Nutella is overrated but this thread is not about questioning other people's opinions.


----------



## Junkhead

I dislike pandas


----------



## AussiePea

moveon said:


> Deodorant is stupid and so are the people that use it.
> 
> Religion isn't evil. Only the abrahamic ones are.
> 
> I think those white musicians from the 60's and 70's that music critics praise suck.
> 
> Music critics are mostly useless.
> 
> Alcohol is horrible.
> 
> Soccer is not that exciting and should not get that much coverage as it does here in Europe.


You love the smell of body odor? Can't say I am overly keen on wanting to vomit each time I walk past someone at the end of the day.


----------



## renegade disaster

not using deodorant is fine as long as you plan on spending a lot of time alone and don't mind the smell yourself. basically its one of those things where you have to think about other people.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

ItsEasierToRun said:


> But why? Is it not only offensive because that's what we've been conditioned to believe..? :|


True- but the same is true of every word. It only means something because we are conditioned to believe it means that. 
I think one of the problems with using swears a lot is that it (maybe accidentally) conveys a kind of aggression- the words are "supposed" to be offensive, so when people use them a lot they seem to be aggressive.

I guess for people who say these words all the time they don't really retain that offence, but then there is a problem when they meet with someone who still perceives the original offensive meaning.


----------



## Beatngu

Texting and driving is stupid and most people I rode with if their not texting their messing with either the radio or trying to do something to test their multitasking skills it scared the $$$$ out of me someone has to put an end to this!


----------



## totalloner

I hate people who succeed through BS and bluff.
Then you have to listen to them " It was easy. i bluffed my way through."


----------



## starburst

Famous said:


> Half the users here are losers, the other half are shills


Interesting - so who are the 'shills' then ?

It did cross my mind once or twice that some posts were kind of 'shill-like'.


----------



## out the light 83

actually i never hide the fact that i feel that both Coldplay and The Twilight series are two of maybe the most overated things to happen to entertainment in the last 10 years. Along with the fasination with the Kardashians.

i dont understand why softball is a sport when there is baseball. Even though outside of the Americas we dont think baseball is a sport worth watching


----------



## Jig210

I believe that our advances in medicine and medical technology is whats going to cause the earth to be overpopulated in the future. (even more so than it is now) so I see it as sort of a bad thing >.<


----------



## Junkhead

Most conservatives are socially backward


----------



## CoolRanch

Worst bands ever: Queen, Rush, The Who

American Idol and all reality TV SUCKS.

9/11 & Boston bombings were NOT inside jobs.

Conservatism is a disease

Windows 8 is a really solid OS as was Windows Vista SP2

There, think I've offended a fairly wide group.


----------



## BlazingLazer

False modesty is more annoying (and way too commonplace) than someone actually displaying confidence in something (or even being arrogant or “bragging”/”showboating”, as it’s often made to look like by jealous people). Society has demonized the latter to such a degree that even the best of the best are forced to downplay their abilities/talents/achievements, just so they’re not universally perceived as an egotistical jerkhead.

Self-deprecation is really just depression and low self-esteem transformed into a more humorous manner of expression, by being styled up to look appealing. This is because if you had expressed what you really felt in a more normal manner (without the humor), no one would want to be around you, or have anything to do with you. And really, who wants that (except the most extreme of introverts)?

Self-deprecation is also a symptom of this false modesty epidemic.


----------



## broosy

-I think weed is a waste of time and money.
-I prefer reality over some "high trip" or being intoxicated.
-All drugs suck in general, Alcohol and cigarettes included.
-A lot of history is biased and false.
-I have no sympathy for fat people who whine when about their weight and do nothing about it.
-Fitness, your diet and hygiene are some of the most important things you should take care of.
-Adolf Hitler wasn't that bad.
-Rap sucks.
-Lazy people annoy me.
-Climate change has been happening for 100's of years. That being said, you should still try and reduce man made pollution but it's not causing the planet to melt.
-Traveling is good.
-TV is **** most of the time.

I think that is enough variety.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Romantic stories between a man and woman are *repulsive*. I cannot stand them- even if I love each _character _individually, their being in love just feels so wrong to me. I often have to stop reading when I figure out what's going on.

I realize how heterophobic I sound.


----------



## IveGotToast

CoolRanch said:


> Worst bands ever: Queen, *Rush*, The Who
> 
> American Idol and all reality TV SUCKS.
> 
> 9/11 & Boston bombings were NOT inside jobs.
> 
> Conservatism is a disease
> 
> Windows 8 is a really solid OS as was Windows Vista SP2
> 
> There, think I've offended a fairly wide group.


----------



## popeet

CoastalSprite said:


> Romantic stories between a man and woman are *repulsive*. I cannot stand them- even if I love each _character _individually, their being in love just feels so wrong to me. I often have to stop reading when I figure out what's going on.
> 
> I realize how heterophobic I sound.


i get this too. so gross.


----------



## Reclus

Gordon Ramsey is a little wimp hiding in a big man's body.


----------



## starburst

Modern feminism despises both masculinity and femininity in equal measure and seeks to destroy both.

I believe it has grown out of the excruciating boredom of suburban life that has been created during the past 60 years or so, which has made life particularly unpleasant for the stay-at-home wife/mother bringing up kids.

In the end there is not equality between man and woman because they are fundamentally different biologically, and that determines their psychology.

How many women would want to be coal miner or a road worker or a lorry mechanic or a computer programmer - OK there are a few - but only a tiny percentage.


----------



## starburst

CoastalSprite said:


> Romantic stories between a man and woman are *repulsive*. I cannot stand them- even if I love each _character _individually, their being in love just feels so wrong to me. I often have to stop reading when I figure out what's going on.
> 
> I realize how heterophobic I sound.


Romantic stories between man and a man, or between woman and a woman, are even WORSE! Like Brokeback Mountain for example. At least between a man and a woman is natural.

I realize how homophobic I sound.


----------



## CoastalSprite

popeet said:


> i get this too. so gross.










:squeeze


----------



## Gizamalukeix

I think at least 50% of the people here are overly and unnecessarily rude and blunt.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Reclus said:


> Gordon Ramsey is a little whimp hiding in a big man's body.


Have you seen any of his BBC stuff (not when he's on the American prime-time channels)? Other than maybe that Kitchen Nightmares show (which I don't watch anyway), he comes off as a lot more pleasant (even if he still clearly shows displeasure) on his BBC shows. I was just watching one called Gordon Behind Bars, and most of the bad things he's notorious to the American prime-time watching public for are almost completely absent here.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Gizamalukeix said:


> I think at least 50% of the people here are overly and unnecessarily rude and blunt.


 The truth hurt? :b


----------



## renegade disaster

I dunno what people are referring to specifically .I guess the users here may seem harsh to some,it depends on how you interpret it. some people just don't want to hear certain things. constructive criticism is often taken as a personal attack, that might not be a users intention. there are those that don't wrap their sentences up in socially acceptable ways or that have a tendency to shoot from the hip but overall this place is positively tame compared to some places i've visited.I don't think people realise how good a forum like this can be for somewhere to open up and speak about stuff. its still filled with kind and understanding people. that doesn't validate people that are being total ****s though. the thing is, you are going to get people like that everywhere in life sometimes it serves to remind us that no place is a creche.
but I would like to see things change a bit with everyone mentioning how things have generally declined, its good to uphold and maintain a standard and not let things get out of control. plus its never nice to see users leave because they found something was bothering them too much. I can understand and see that point of view.


----------



## Akhilleus

rappers in my country sucks. some of them can't even rhyme and people love'em


----------



## popeet

vyz693 said:


> rappers in my country sucks. some of them can't even rhyme and people love'em


talkin bout criolo?


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I hate bacon.

That's right. I said it.


----------



## The Lonely Brain

I don't understand the appeal of modern rap "music."


----------



## Reclus

BlazingLazer said:


> Have you seen any of his BBC stuff (not when he's on the American prime-time channels)? Other than maybe that Kitchen Nightmares show (which I don't watch anyway), he comes off as a lot more pleasant (even if he still clearly shows displeasure) on his BBC shows. I was just watching one called Gordon Behind Bars, and most of the bad things he's notorious to the American prime-time watching public for are almost completely absent here.


Unfortunately there has been a battery of American stuff featuring him on TV recently, with him acting like an obnoxious goon. Admittedly I have seen him being pleasant on British shows on occasion. He probably also has more sense than to pull his bully act with a bunch of crims. :teeth


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

IveGotToast said:


>


 That's what I thought! Who would slander Rush!!!??! :|


----------



## swampchild

- Abortion should be legal in any circumstance and not one woman should be questioned as to why she seeks one.

- I hate the Beatles.

- Peanut butter and chocolate is the most disgusting combination.

- I am obsessed with cottage cheese.

- Prostitution should be decriminalized everywhere.


----------



## ladyworpledinker

*Some of my unpopular opinions...*

I too LOVE long hair on guys.

I think guys look better with some meat on them and girls not as much.

I haven't found myself especially impressed by Adele.

I don't mind pressing 1 for English.

The Internet IS real life. Saying it isn't is often just an excuse people use to be rude.


----------



## hipolito

swampchild said:


> - Abortion should be legal in any circumstance and not one woman should be questioned as to why she seeks one.
> 
> - I hate the Beatles.
> 
> - Peanut butter and chocolate is the most disgusting combination.
> 
> - I am obsessed with cottage cheese.
> 
> - Prostitution should be decriminalized everywhere.


agree 102% with 1., 2., and 5 (especially #2).


----------



## Tanked309

I think a small group of close friends is a lot better then many, yet distant friends. 

"For the children" is a BS excuse when it comes to controlling the Internet. 

Seafood is disgusting.


----------



## hipolito

ladyworpledinker said:


> I too LOVE long hair on guys.
> 
> I think guys look better with some meat on them and girls not as much.
> 
> I haven't found myself especially impressed by Adele.
> 
> I don't mind pressing 1 for English.
> 
> The Internet IS real life. Saying it isn't is often just an excuse people use to be rude.


#2 I imagine isn't very controversial? I think the opposite would be, which is exactly what I believe actually. I am pretty turned off by "buff" guys. And not just Arnold Schwarzenegger buff, but I mean even regularly buff. yuck!

As for the last one, I SO agree! people who tell others to "calm down" because it's "just the internet" are full of sh*t ... of course there are real people on the other end. They're real people with real opinions that contradict those of the person in question in a very real way.


----------



## hipolito

I can't bring myself to hate the brothers behind the bombings...
I don't.

I feel like what brought them to that point was clashing with American culture, and while it was a very stupid move on their part, now Americans are just reinforcing that clash with all those hateful hateful messages I read on Yahoo!. I don't even wish any pain on them. I'm even sorry to them.


----------



## monotonous

sadmeme said:


> Black girls just aren't pretty.
> .


----------



## hipolito

oh thanks for the reminder: I'm so sick of gifs and demotivators being used as witty responses! (even though sometimes gifs/photos that people have posted of certain facial expressions are very laconic in a way words couldn't be)

oh yeah and Will Ferrell is a fool


----------



## monotonous

hipolito said:


> oh thanks for the reminder: I'm so sick of gifs and demotivators being used as witty responses! (even though sometimes gifs/photos that people have posted of certain facial expressions are very laconic in a way words couldn't be)
> 
> oh yeah and Will Ferrell is a fool


----------



## popeet

nearly everyone is a bigot, especially people who think they aren't. that's a form of bein' bigoted. the important first step to things getting better is to _be who you really are_ and OPEN A DIALOGUE. start from where you are, keep your heart open even... if your ma & pa taught you different. no one's asking anyone to hate themselves. we're all wanting things to be and feel better. that starts with not lying.


----------



## starburst

Downloading software or music via sites like Pirate Bay is NOT "stealing".

"Stealing" is when you go into a shop and pick something up and walk out without paying.

I cannot stand it when those holier-than-thou types accuse others of "stealing" when downloading - it is totally OTT.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

hipolito said:


> agree 102% with 1., 2., and 5 (especially #2).


 I dislike when people abuse percentages, especially "I give it 110%!!"

:b


----------



## ladyworpledinker

Thanks for the reply! Perhaps my #2 is just different depending on where you are or who you know? Most people I know aren't into bigger guys but don't mind a bigger girl as far as appearances go. How often do you hear about a guy having curves? And YES to the Internet business! It's complete crap and drives me up the wall. :yes



hipolito said:


> #2 I imagine isn't very controversial? I think the opposite would be, which is exactly what I believe actually. I am pretty turned off by "buff" guys. And not just Arnold Schwarzenegger buff, but I mean even regularly buff. yuck!
> 
> As for the last one, I SO agree! people who tell others to "calm down" because it's "just the internet" are full of sh*t ... of course there are real people on the other end. They're real people with real opinions that contradict those of the person in question in a very real way.


----------



## Wohwoh

-There's nothing wrong with with guys having long hair and women having short hair. It looks fine. Some chicks look amazing with short hair.
-Nothing wrong with chicks that don't shave. I would have no problem being with one.
-I don't really care about having a lot of money. If someone randomly wanted to give me a million dollars, I would take it but being rich isn't something I really daydream about.
-I don't like driving and I don't want to own a car. Not having one and not being able to drive doesn't make you a crappy or lazy person.
-I love women with thick bodies. I tend to find them more attractive than thin women. 
-Don't see anything wrong with breastfeeding in public.
-I'm interested in sex (never had it though) but it seems like it is pretty overrated.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Wohwoh said:


> -There's nothing wrong with with guys having long hair and women having short hair. It looks fine. Some chicks look amazing with short hair.
> -Nothing wrong with chicks that don't shave. I would have no problem being with one.
> -I don't really care about having a lot of money. If someone randomly wanted to give me a million dollars, I would take it but being rich isn't something I really daydream about.
> -I don't like driving and I don't want to own a car. Not having one and not being able to drive doesn't make you a crappy or lazy person.
> -I love women with thick bodies. I tend to find them more attractive than thin women.
> -Don't see anything wrong with breastfeeding in public.
> -I'm interested in sex (never had it though) but it seems like it is pretty overrated.


 Good post.


----------



## Charmander

-I hate monkeys.
-The Twilight books were not terrible. I think the movies generally were, and Bella was a pretty horrible character, but I think people exaggerate their hate for the books. I got into the story much more easily than I did with the Hunger Games. And sadly I relate a lot to how awkward Bella is.
-I find it pretty gross that the Boston bombings were front page news when the factory collapsed in Bangladesh and killed 194 people and nobody even cares about it. As if people who live in third world countries are beneath everyone else.
- I like the Royal family.
-Twinkies are not that nice.
-Doctor Who has been going downhill a lot this series. David Tennant > Matt Smith and Russell T Davies > Steven Moffat
- I don't get why people make fun of Canadians. I think they're awesome!
- I like the Beatles and Nirvana but I can't bear it when someone gets angry at someone when they say they dislike them. We don't all have to jump on a bandwagon and love the same band!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Twitter is awesome and > all other forms of social media.

Reddit has some of the most funny dialogue on a social forum.

There's no such thing as karma, and most people don't get what they deserve- bad or good.


----------



## Dat Gyul

ratherunique11 said:


> As a girl, I hate the color pink
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk 2 App


I agree with you so much...I hate when they say and for the girls "It's in the color Pink!! " like girls only like bloody pink.

I didn't find The Hunger Games exciting...found it boring actually.
I'm also not a fan of The Game of Thrones books.


----------



## IveGotToast

hipolito said:


> oh thanks for the reminder: I'm so sick of gifs and demotivators being used as witty responses! (even though sometimes gifs/photos that people have posted of certain facial expressions are very laconic in a way words couldn't be)
> 
> oh yeah and Will Ferrell is a fool


----------



## Implicate

swampchild said:


> - Abortion should be legal in any circumstance and not one woman should be questioned as to why she seeks one.
> 
> - I hate the Beatles.
> 
> - Peanut butter and chocolate is the most disgusting combination.
> 
> - I am obsessed with cottage cheese.
> 
> - Prostitution should be decriminalized everywhere.


I can get behind all of these 100%!


----------



## popeet

Wohwoh said:


> -There's nothing wrong with with guys having long hair and women having short hair. It looks fine. Some chicks look amazing with short hair.
> -Nothing wrong with chicks that don't shave. I would have no problem being with one.
> -I don't really care about having a lot of money. If someone randomly wanted to give me a million dollars, I would take it but being rich isn't something I really daydream about.
> -I don't like driving and I don't want to own a car. Not having one and not being able to drive doesn't make you a crappy or lazy person.
> -I love women with thick bodies. I tend to find them more attractive than thin women.
> -Don't see anything wrong with breastfeeding in public.
> -I'm interested in sex (never had it though) but it seems like it is pretty overrated.


I second this-- excellent post.

Especially BFing in public. Breasts are for babies.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Dreamworks does not make good movies.
There are very few actors with real skill anymore.



ladyworpledinker said:


> I think guys look better with some meat on them[...]





hipolito said:


> I imagine isn't very controversial? I think the opposite would be, which is exactly what I believe actually. I am pretty turned off by "buff" guys. And not just Arnold Schwarzenegger buff, but I mean even regularly buff. yuck!


Oh man, I totally agree with this!


----------



## lyric

Country is one of the worst music genres known to man.


----------



## popeet

wohwoh this is for you.


----------



## IveGotToast

Wohwoh said:


> -There's nothing wrong with with guys having long hair and women having short hair. It looks fine. Some chicks look amazing with short hair.
> -Nothing wrong with chicks that don't shave. I would have no problem being with one.
> -I don't really care about having a lot of money. If someone randomly wanted to give me a million dollars, I would take it but being rich isn't something I really daydream about.
> -I don't like driving and I don't want to own a car. Not having one and not being able to drive doesn't make you a crappy or lazy person.
> -I love women with thick bodies. I tend to find them more attractive than thin women.
> -Don't see anything wrong with breastfeeding in public.
> -I'm interested in sex (never had it though) but it seems like it is pretty overrated.


----------



## AussiePea

With you on the deep purple thing.


----------



## totalloner

I think you are mentally ill but you hide behind this old-fashioned, small town haughtiness as if you are superior. Don't make me laugh.
Swallow your pride and admit your arrogance. Until you do, you are destined to be old and oh so lonely.


----------



## Reclus

Playing scales at lightning speed is not real guitar playing.


----------



## Reclus

Country music has some of the best lyrics in all popular music.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

People disrespecting country!!!


----------



## renegade disaster

Wohwoh said:


> "Smoke on the Water" from Deep Purple.




although i'm not much of a fan of it either myself.

peanut butter and jelly (jam) sandwiches are disgusting.


----------



## ladyworpledinker

Awesome. 



Starless Sneetch said:


> Dreamworks does not make good movies.
> There are very few actors with real skill anymore.
> 
> Oh man, I totally agree with this!


----------



## prisonofmind

The terms 'YOLO' and "Swag(ger)" and the people who use them need to be eradicated.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

prisonofmind said:


> The terms 'YOLO' and "Swag(ger)" and the people who use them need to be eradicated.


 Run Limmy, RUN!!! :lol


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

prisonofmind said:


> The terms 'YOLO' and "Swag(ger)" and the people who use them need to be eradicated.


 I think Shakespeare invented the word "swagger"......


----------



## Reclus

Donnie in the Dark said:


> People disrespecting country!!!


Sir I like the cut of your jib - here are some more classic lyrics for the country haters out there:

Wilson Dixon - Life


----------



## IveGotToast

Childish Gambino is one of the worst rappers out there.
Donald Glover is hilarious.


----------



## Robert Paulson

It's funny that many of these so-called "unpopular" opinions are actually quite popular.


----------



## Robert Paulson

The US should go to war with North Korea, on moral grounds. Those people are brutalized by their evil government, they deserve better. We have the largest military in the world, what is it all for? We have the means to do so, we have a moral obligation to help our fellow man.

But, many world powers are hesitant to intervene because it would be so costly to rebuild N Korea and tons of immigrants would flood into S Korea. This is bull****, it's human lives we're talking about here. It won't be pretty, but it needs to be done.


----------



## Brad

I'm tired of political correctness when it comes to Religion. People need to stop treating stupidity and factually incorrect information as valid arguments in debate. In any other circumstance it wouldn't be, but if people hide behind religion it's 100% acceptable because of being politically correct and not wanting to offend anyone.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Robert Paulson said:


> The US should go to war with North Korea, on moral grounds. Those people are brutalized by their evil government, they deserve better. We have the largest military in the world, what is it all for? We have the means to do so, we have a moral obligation to help our fellow man.
> 
> But, many world powers are hesitant to intervene because it would be so costly to rebuild N Korea and tons of immigrants would flood into S Korea. This is bull****, it's human lives we're talking about here. It won't be pretty, but it needs to be done.


 But then are you going to invade every country where the people are enslaved/generally badly treated? That will be a long campaign......


----------



## Robert Paulson

Donnie in the Dark said:


> But then are you going to invade every country where the people are enslaved/generally badly treated? That will be a long campaign......


The difficulty and/or impossibility to fully carry out our moral duty doesn't negate our obligation to said moral duty. Of course this isn't an ideal world and you have to be realistic... so the priority would have to be those that are the worst off. We just can't turn our backs on a group of people who suffer such reprehensible human rights violations. In this day and age, those kinds of evils just cannot be tolerated. We have to take a stand, and keep pushing forward to make the world a better place. The old expression "God is dead" is more true today than ever; we must be the arbiters of justice.


----------



## renegade disaster

Robert Paulson said:


> It's funny that many of these so-called "unpopular" opinions are actually quite popular.


ha! well, when people make suggestions that a lot of people agree with then I suppose they might seem popular. 

most of the time its an opinion on something that is popular,in that case there's often bound to be quite a few people that actually dislike it.my suggestion for pb&j for example, I can't understand the hype for something that to me tastes gag inducing. its not the ingredients as such but the texture of the two things combined and that its just way too sweet. I can't understand how this became a thing? i've mainly observed this phenomenon in popular culture. I suppose there could be a lot of people that hate it but then I never see people complaining ,only speaking about how awesome it is. so for me its probably being around a lack of actual pb&j eating people (lol) gives me a general perspective its really liked. perhaps pb&j haters just aren't vocal? maybe I should have done a poll first? :idea


----------



## diamondheart89

I HATE guacamole. Hate it. uke


----------



## Pandemic

Robert Paulson said:


> The difficulty and/or impossibility to fully carry out our moral duty doesn't negate our obligation to said moral duty. Of course this isn't an ideal world and you have to be realistic... so the priority would have to be those that are the worst off. We just can't turn our backs on a group of people who suffer such reprehensible human rights violations. In this day and age, those kinds of evils just cannot be tolerated. We have to take a stand, and keep pushing forward to make the world a better place. The old expression "God is dead" is more true today than ever; we must be the arbiters of justice.


This attitude although well-meaning has caused and will continue to the death of millions upon millions of people around the world. The US coalition does not own all the answers, they can't even begin to address the complexities of modern warfare and very defined cultural contexts in which this takes place.

And this topic makes me really angry on behalf of every person, particularly in the middle-east, that has lost their livelihoods and loved ones under the justification of "helping". Al qaeda only gained significant power after the US invasion during the gulf war.


----------



## Robert Paulson

Pandemic said:


> This attitude although well-meaning has caused and will continue to the death of millions upon millions of people around the world. The US coalition does not own all the answers, they can't even begin to address the complexities of modern warfare and very defined cultural contexts in which this takes place.
> 
> And this topic makes me really angry on behalf of every person, particularly in the middle-east, that has lost their livelihoods and loved ones under the justification of "helping". Al qaeda only gained significant power after the US invasion during the gulf war.


Make no mistake, I realize the US has done quite a bit of harm around the world with all their interference. But those cases are those in which the US government's intentions were _not_ noble, but rather motivated by some other interest (typically financial). The US's support of Saddam Hussein in the Iran-Iraq war for example goes against what I said our moral duty is: to oppose brutal dictators, not support them just because it's somehow beneficial to someone at the top.

The US government has made some bad decisions, that's for sure. That doesn't change my opinion though of what we _ought_ to do, despite our poor track record in foreign affairs. There's a difference between what we've done and how we've done it, and what we _should_ do. You might argue that many innocent people will die or have their "livelihoods" ruined if we go to war; well, that's a sacrifice that unfortunately must be made for the greater good. And believe me, getting Kim Jong Un and his generals out, is by far in their best interest.


----------



## Pandemic

Obama has ordered the killing of thousand of people through unmanned drone strikes. When will the US government ever be nobel? 

(This isn't an attack on you at all, please don't hate me and try to separate political opinion from personal vilification)


----------



## snuggles77

Pandemic said:


> Obama has ordered the killing of thousand of people through unmanned drone strikes. When will the US government ever be nobel?
> 
> (This isn't an attack on you at all, please don't hate me and try to separate political opinion from personal vilification)


Never. Us Brits are just as bad, killing innocent of people from thousands of miles away. In the name of peace. Makes me sick.


----------



## Robert Paulson

No, I get what you're saying entirely; the US government has done, and continues to do, bad things. But like I said, that doesn't change my opinion of what they _should_ do.

I think what you're getting at is that the US government's capacity to carry out said moral duty is in serious doubt given their history. I'd have to agree, at least in its current state. That doesn't mean it can't one day be the case that we have a noble government (well.. nobler. no government's perfect). My statement that we have an obligation to help others is based on my belief of what an ideal, noble government should do.

By the way, no need to apologize or anything. I don't hate you. I welcome the discussion.


----------



## Robert Paulson

renegade disaster said:


> ha! well, when people make suggestions that a lot of people agree with then I suppose they might seem popular.
> 
> most of the time its an opinion on something that is popular,in that case there's often bound to be quite a few people that actually dislike it.my suggestion for pb&j for example, I can't understand the hype for something that to me tastes gag inducing. its not the ingredients as such but the texture of the two things combined and that its just way too sweet. I can't understand how this became a thing? i've mainly observed this phenomenon in popular culture. I suppose there could be a lot of people that hate it but then I never see people complaining ,only speaking about how awesome it is. so for me its probably being around a lack of actual pb&j eating people (lol) gives me a general perspective its really liked. perhaps pb&j haters just aren't vocal? maybe I should have done a poll first? :idea


Oh my god, you don't like pb&j?! Now _that's_ an unpopular opinion! 
(i'm just yanking yer chain, you still my bro )


----------



## Icyfeather

Robert Paulson said:


> No, I get what you're saying entirely; the US government has done, and continues to do, bad things. But like I said, that doesn't change my opinion of what they _should_ do.
> 
> I think what you're getting at is that the US government's capacity to carry out said moral duty is in serious doubt given their history. I'd have to agree, at least in its current state. That doesn't mean it can't one day be the case that we have a noble government (well.. nobler. no government's perfect). My statement that we have an obligation to help others is based on my belief of what an ideal, noble government should do.
> 
> By the way, no need to apologize or anything. I don't hate you. I welcome the discussion.


Since when is the obligation to help others based on what an ideal, noble government should do?


----------



## snuggles77

Robert Paulson said:


> The US should go to war with North Korea, on moral grounds. Those people are brutalized by their evil government, they deserve better. We have the largest military in the world, what is it all for? We have the means to do so, we have a moral obligation to help our fellow man.
> 
> But, many world powers are hesitant to intervene because it would be so costly to rebuild N Korea and tons of immigrants would flood into S Korea. This is bull****, it's human lives we're talking about here. It won't be pretty, but it needs to be done.


The people in North Korea have been conditioned in to thinking that their piece of land and government are so much better than the rest of the world, just like the rest of us!!

The reality is if there where no walls there'd be no wars.


----------



## Robert Paulson

Icyfeather said:


> Since when is the obligation to help others based on what an ideal, noble government should do?


No, I meant that my _statement/assertion that they should help others_ is based on what a noble government should do. That is to say, a noble government, by virtue of being a noble government, has that obligation. Obviously the US government isn't perfect, but we should be pushing in that direction.

I'm not sure if you're denying that we have a moral obligation to help others (it's not entirely clear from your post). If that's the case, I'm not sure there's anything I can really say to convince you. I guess I could make an appeal to the notion of human rights and the improvement of civilization.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I agree with your sentiment Robert, but in the end I think foreign action is nearly always doomed- it creates an opposition of nationalist vs invader forces, occupiers etc. 
It's kind of a cliche, and it is easier said than achieved, but the people can't be liberated, they have to liberate themselves. (I guess then there is the issue of whether or not to supply arms and such..... dangerous route to proxy war, but without arms rebels are screwed).


----------



## Natey

I respect the military, but I also accept the fact it is a place for people to go when they have no better option.


----------



## prisonofmind

Donnie in the Dark said:


> But then are you going to invade every country where the people are enslaved/generally badly treated? That will be a long campaign......


I don't agree with the policing the world campaign, but... when you're testing missiles, then you threaten the U.S. with Nukes... well, now they know why they're country has already been surrounded by the U.S. Military.

I expect it's just posturing, as a show of military power. I would be surprised if the U.S. actually bombed N.Korea for these empty threats.


----------



## Robert Paulson

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I agree with your sentiment Robert, but in the end I think foreign action is nearly always doomed- it creates an opposition of nationalist vs invader forces, occupiers etc.
> It's kind of a cliche, and it is easier said than achieved, but the people can't be liberated, they have to liberate themselves. (I guess then there is the issue of whether or not to supply arms and such..... dangerous route to proxy war, but without arms rebels are screwed).


It's often a messy and complex situation, that's for sure.

I have to ask, if something like the holocaust happened again, do you think we have a duty to stop it? Obviously WWII was about our/Europe's defense as well, but I'm talking hypothetically about genocide without any threat of danger/invasion to us or our allies. For example, if the Nazis just stayed in Germany without invading other nations and killed Jews in Germany only, would you advocate action to save them? Or just turn a blind eye?

I bet in the above example you'd agree that we should help them (well I'd hope so anyway). If so, then you agree that there's a point at which human rights violations in another nation simply become unignorable. The question then is at what point is that the case? I don't know exactly, and it's highly debatable; regardless, in this case, I'd argue that North Korea's government definitely crossed the line.

One more thing: if not for the people, then at least for notions of justice. If we don't bring the "bad guys" to justice, then who will? God? Well, if you believe in Him, and you're a forgiving person, that may be satisfying enough. But not for me. I want vengeance; they must stand before the world and pay for their crimes against humanity. This is how most people feel, and here's an example. Following WWII, many top-level Nazis who fled to places like South America were tracked down and brought before the court for their crimes; even decades after the fact. Some of them are still being looked for.


----------



## CoastalSprite

The Canucks and fans lucked out by having TSN pick up our series.

^This should not be here, and yet it is. Why are people complaining about CBC not doing our games? Seriously we get the A team from TSN, compared to the biased sht heads from CBC! Woohoo!!


----------



## Charmander

I really think we should cut back on the amount of Foreign Aid we hand out, mainly to India. Their government should be rich enough to sort out most of the poverty themselves.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Robert Paulson said:


> It's often a messy and complex situation, that's for sure.
> 
> I have to ask, if something like the holocaust happened again, do you think we have a duty to stop it? Obviously WWII was about our/Europe's defense as well, but I'm talking hypothetically about genocide without any threat of danger/invasion to us or our allies. For example, if the Nazis just stayed in Germany without invading other nations and killed Jews in Germany only, would you advocate action to save them? Or just turn a blind eye?
> 
> I bet in the above example you'd agree that we should help them (well I'd hope so anyway). If so, then you agree that there's a point at which human rights violations in another nation simply become unignorable. The question then is at what point is that the case? I don't know exactly, and it's highly debatable; regardless, in this case, I'd argue that North Korea's government definitely crossed the line.
> 
> One more thing: if not for the people, then at least for notions of justice. If we don't bring the "bad guys" to justice, then who will? God? Well, if you believe in Him, and you're a forgiving person, that may be satisfying enough. But not for me. I want vengeance; they must stand before the world and pay for their crimes against humanity. This is how most people feel, and here's an example. Following WWII, many top-level Nazis who fled to places like South America were tracked down and brought before the court for their crimes; even decades after the fact. Some of them are still being looked for.


I think the holocaust was mostly ignored? Countries got involved when personally threatened.
But yes, it is a good example- and yes, I would support action in that situation. So therefore I have to agree that there is a point at which intervention is morally obligated. (Although I would not agree with you in the second instance of justice being particularly important afterwards). 
As far as does N Korea's situation reach this criteria..... I'm honestly not sure if it does, to the extent that would justify a war that would kill a lot of people and actually make things worse for the North Koreans, who wouldn't accept the "liberation". I think this case is different because when the people are hostile to foreign involvement, foreign involvement becomes impractical. I suppose for me that is a key difference between N Korea and the holocaust example.


----------



## Charmander

HardRock said:


> Hell no!! What's wrong with the rich helping out the poor? And we don't nearly have enough money to sort out poverty. India has one of the lowest GDP per capita's in the world (at only $3,650) as opposed to United Kingdom's ($35,598 ).


The Government can still afford to help their own people a lot more than they do though. Check out this: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ica--president-spends-17-5million-palace.html


----------



## Astrofreak6

I like solitude and the feeling of freedom it gives me


----------



## lisbeth

Nine times out of ten, anger is very unproductive and a waste of energy. I think people would do better to repress their irritation. It doesn't benefit anything, so what's the point?



I think women age better than men, most of the time.


----------



## IveGotToast

Limmy is overrated


----------



## quietly

-there is no "good" or "bad". morals are social constructions 
-the difference between the sexes however is not


----------



## Robert Paulson

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I think the holocaust was mostly ignored? Countries got involved when personally threatened.
> But yes, it is a good example- and yes, I would support action in that situation. So therefore I have to agree that there is a point at which intervention is morally obligated. (Although I would not agree with you in the second instance of justice being particularly important afterwards).
> As far as does N Korea's situation reach this criteria..... I'm honestly not sure if it does, to the extent that would justify a war that would kill a lot of people and actually make things worse for the North Koreans, who wouldn't accept the "liberation". I think this case is different because when the people are hostile to foreign involvement, foreign involvement becomes impractical. I suppose for me that is a key difference between N Korea and the holocaust example.


Young North Koreans are 4.7in shorter on average than their South Korean counterparts due to undernourishment. For adults, 3 inches shorter. They're literally starving, barely being kept alive. They barely have electricity (it's unreliable and blacks out regularly). Without access to the internet, and information from the outside heavily restricted, it's doubtful they will ever realize the weight of their situation and organize to overthrow the government on their own. The propaganda machine is in full swing. At least in Egypt, they had access to the internet and outside information, and could organize.

Yeah, they would hate us at first. Especially after all the crazy stories their government has been telling them. But once they see the light, they would accept the change, I guarantee it. The circumstances of this case make it different from Iraq. Only good can really come of this.


----------



## Dissonance

Dancing is a waste of energy better spent on running away from cheetahs with ion lasers.


----------



## Robert Paulson

Dissonance said:


> Dancing is a waste of energy better spent on running away from cheetahs with ion lasers.


Tell me about it, those damn cheetahs with ion lasers are out of control this spring.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Robert Paulson said:


> Young North Koreans are 4.7in shorter on average than their South Korean counterparts due to undernourishment. For adults, 3 inches shorter. They're literally starving, barely being kept alive. They barely have electricity (it's unreliable and blacks out regularly). Without access to the internet, and information from the outside heavily restricted, it's doubtful they will ever realize the weight of their situation and organize to overthrow the government on their own. The propaganda machine is in full swing. At least in Egypt, they had access to the internet and outside information, and could organize.
> 
> Yeah, they would hate us at first. Especially after all the crazy stories their government has been telling them. But once they see the light, they would accept the change, I guarantee it. The circumstances of this case make it different from Iraq. Only good can really come of this.


1) A lot of people in a lot of countries don't have internet access
2) The same for electricity- around a quarter of people don't get it
3) Even more so with the internet- revolution predates the internet, and can do without it
4) A lot of countries are filled with undernourished citizens

4) I agree with you about the propaganda machine- one of the reasons why foreign involvement is doomed.
Getting rid of the regime would not solve the problems. People will fight for the regime even when it has been removed, and they will keep doing so for a long time, and probably with a lot of support from normal citizens.


----------



## Dissonance

Robert Paulson said:


> Tell me about it, those damn cheetahs with ion lasers are out of control this spring.


http://th06.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE...e_of_the_cyborg_cheetah_by_tlange-d4sv7ck.jpg

To add insult to injury they say dangerously cheesy while after you.


----------



## au Lait

It irritates me way more than it should when people use hashtags on facebook. THIS ISN'T INSTAGRAM WHAT ARE YOU DOING

I love Kristen Stewart idgaf.

Twitter is so boring.


----------



## Dissonance

au Lait said:


> It irritates me way more than it should when people use hashtags on facebook. THIS ISN'T INSTAGRAM WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> 
> I love Kristen Stewart idgaf.
> 
> Twitter is so boring.


#Yolo#Swag#Feminists#2hawt4u


----------



## au Lait

Dissonance said:


> #Yolo#Swag#Feminists#2hawt4u


#incoherentrage


----------



## BlazingLazer

lisbeth said:


> Nine times out of ten, anger is very unproductive and a waste of energy. I think people would do better to repress their irritation. It doesn't benefit anything, so what's the point?


I actually think that this is quite a popular opinion, especially since believing the opposite is much more frowned upon. Almost ironic, in a way.


----------



## renegade disaster

lisbeth said:


> Nine times out of ten, anger is very unproductive and a waste of energy. I think people would do better to repress their irritation. It doesn't benefit anything, so what's the point?





BlazingLazer said:


> I actually think that this is quite a popular opinion, especially since believing the opposite is much more frowned upon. Almost ironic, in a way.


yea I think its kind of popular. but I don't agree with it, repressing it isn't a better way to deal with it, in fact its probably worse. also anger can be used for some good. if you are passionate about political or social change for the better and it makes you angry you can use that anger to turn things around for the better or at least channel those feelings into a cause you believe in,thats quite productive.


----------



## myforeverago

Unpopular Opinion: God exists. 
_ I _think it's unpopular anyways. I see more atheists on the internet than I do anything else.


----------



## renegade disaster

myforeverago said:


> I see more atheists on the internet than I do anything else.


ha yea I do too. but that could be because they are more vocal or something.


----------



## prisonofmind

renegade disaster said:


> ha yea I do too. but that could be because they are more vocal or something.


Atheists are the bullies of the internet.


----------



## Raphael200

My post will NOT make u LOL.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-pic-of-yourself-right-now-19861/index2225.html


----------



## Robert Paulson

Donnie in the Dark said:


> 1) A lot of people in a lot of countries don't have internet access
> 2) The same for electricity- around a quarter of people don't get it
> 3) Even more so with the internet- revolution predates the internet, and can do without it
> 4) A lot of countries are filled with undernourished citizens
> 
> 4) I agree with you about the propaganda machine- one of the reasons why foreign involvement is doomed.
> Getting rid of the regime would not solve the problems. People will fight for the regime even when it has been removed, and they will keep doing so for a long time, and probably with a lot of support from normal citizens.


1 & 2: And that's a shame.
3. Yes, but that was before governments had advanced surveillance capabilities (e.g. wiretap, cameras, etc), and also N Korea has a very 1984esque propaganda machine. All other revolutions were undertaken by people who knew things were bad. N Koreans are told they are the greatest place in the world, other nations are filled with homeless barbarians and crime, etc. Without knowledge, how can they ever break free? They can't; their government has a hold on their minds.

4 That too is a shame. A major component of their propaganda though is the claim that N Korea is the best nation compared to all others. When they see the rest of the world, the wall of lies will come crashing down. That is why information is so heavily restricted, because the government is built on a foundation of deceit. Arab Spring was possible because people had access to information revealing the corruption of their governments and the means to organize/communicate their revolution. Not so here!

It will be messy and there will be a lot of strife in their future. Nonetheless, in the long-run they would ultimately benefit and see their standard of living improve drastically. It can't get much worse than Kim Jong Un's reign of terror. 1 and 2 on your list is precisely because of a terrible government, and it can be remedied. Japan opened up following WWII; they didn't hold it against us. And they westernized & industrialized, becoming a world power in only decades.

You can't completely compare it to the situation in Iraq. They hate us because we've been interfering in their affairs for decades, whereas in North Korea that's not the case. Also, we've been supporting Israel with money and high-tech military equipment for decades as well, who are killing and harassing Muslim Palestinians. There have been, and continue to be, reasons for their hatred toward us. With North Korea, their hatred for the US is artificially sustained by a government that they will quickly come to hate when its defeated; they will have no qualms "coming to our side."


----------



## Robert Paulson

The right-wing nationals of Europe kind of have a point; immigration should be heavily restricted. It's not the well-educated city-slickers who are mostly immigrating; it's the poor rural religious ones that are. They're much less likely to assimilate, even less likely to abandon their Islam. While white Europe is increasingly abandoning Christianity, Muslim immigrants are on the rise.

I have nothing against Islam specifically, but the future of the world is one without religion. It would be a shame to see hundreds of years of secularization reversed! Europe's rise to scientific prominence happened following the Enlightenment, a movement embracing rational thought. Rational thought and religion don't mix.

Extreme Islam destroyed the Middle East. They were once the greatest place on earth, with the best technological and medical innovations, a rich tradition in the arts & literature, prosperity. Then Genghis Khan and the Crusaders showed up, destroying their cities. In a move of defiant retaliation against "outsiders," they hyper-embraced the thing that separated them from the others: Islam. From then on, they never recovered because strong Islam is anti-progress (they eventually started to recover slightly, but their downfall was then prolonged in the 20th century when several world powers interfered in their affairs, which only reinforced and renewed their dedication to Islam).

Don't let this Middle Eastern Islam invade Europe.


----------



## MindOverMood

^


----------



## diamondheart89

au Lait said:


> It irritates me way more than it should when people use hashtags on facebook. THIS ISN'T INSTAGRAM WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> 
> *I love Kristen Stewart idgaf.*
> 
> Twitter is so boring.


This all the way.
-----

I love Ryan and Kelly on the Office and I wish they would give them a proper resolution.

I love the actors playing them even more.

-----
Borders and countries are stupid.

I hate the idea of national pride. I have no pride for my race or my country or my culture. Either one of them. They both have pros and cons. So does every other country or culture. I think being from multiple cultures and countries gives you a much more realistic view of the world and the people in it. You see things from an equal perspective and can identify the good and bad much more clearly. It generally makes you a lot less naively ignorant. You also don't have the idiotic desire to prove how one side is so much better than the other because you know for a fact that each side has its ups and downs. It's like being multiracial. Those people really get it. I wish I was multiracial. I think we all probably are but we pretend we aren't.


----------



## bobby.

I believe the human brain is just as subject to geographic variation as any other part of human physiology. That is to say I do not accept that all of human diversity is confined to our most superficial traits. It's well established now that features relating to things like body composition, disease immunity, digestive enzymes, and so on -- in addition to outwardly visible things like skin colour, hair type, and facial structure -- all vary geographically. Therefore the idea that the human brain is somehow uniquely exempt from such variation seems to me completely delusional.

:tiptoe


----------



## Robert Paulson

Oob said:


> I believe the human brain is just as subject to geographic variation as any other part of human physiology. That is to say I do not accept that all of human diversity is confined to our most superficial traits. It's well established now that features relating to things like body composition, disease immunity, digestive enzymes, and so on -- in addition to outwardly visible things like skin colour, hair type, and facial structure -- all vary geographically. Therefore the idea that the human brain is somehow uniquely exempt from such variation seems to me completely delusional.
> 
> :tiptoe


So what you're saying is that some races may be more intelligent than others?


----------



## BillDauterive

I really don't get this obsession over the past few years with zombies. Zombie videogames, movies, TV shows, etc. UGH! Its just such an overload to the point of making me sick! :roll


----------



## always starting over

Rahul87 said:


> I really don't get this obsession over the past few years with zombies. Zombie videogames, movies, TV shows, etc. UGH! Its just such an overload to the point of making me sick! :roll


Agreed. Zombie hipsters annoy the F out of me. I think the reason is that people secretly know they're already zombies themselves. That's the moral of the story in Shaun Of The Dead.


----------



## BlazingLazer

renegade disaster said:


> yea I think its kind of popular. but I don't agree with it, repressing it isn't a better way to deal with it, in fact its probably worse.


I'm with you there, as well. Holding in unpleasant feelings certainly WILL make you feel worse. I guess the best course to take would be channeling anger into something positive. But that actually takes a lot of discipline, something that I, unfortunately, have trouble maintaining under that circumstance.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Rahul87 said:


> I really don't get this obsession over the past few years with zombies. Zombie videogames, movies, TV shows, etc. UGH! Its just such an overload to the point of making me sick! :roll


Don't forget vampires. And the vampire craze for the past few years doesn't even have any of the _real_ vampires (as in, the truly evil old-time Nosferatus) to boot.

Also, monkeys. I never saw what all the fuss is all about them for. Yeah, they mimic some human characteristics, big deal.

3rd one: Perhaps not unpopular, but since we're talking about crazes about stuff that we don't need. Prime time (and cable and otherwise) hospital dramas (or comedies, or comedy-dramas) and crime dramas. Enough already. Can we build a dam big enough to contain all that boring nonsense?


----------



## lzzy

Robert Paulson said:


> The right-wing nationals of Europe kind of have a point; immigration should be heavily restricted. It's not the well-educated city-slickers who are mostly immigrating; it's the poor rural religious ones that are. They're much less likely to assimilate, even less likely to abandon their Islam. While white Europe is increasingly abandoning Christianity, Muslim immigrants are on the rise.
> 
> I have nothing against Islam specifically, but the future of the world is one without religion. It would be a shame to see hundreds of years of secularization reversed! Europe's rise to scientific prominence happened following the Enlightenment, a movement embracing rational thought. Rational thought and religion don't mix.
> 
> Extreme Islam destroyed the Middle East. They were once the greatest place on earth, with the best technological and medical innovations, a rich tradition in the arts & literature, prosperity. Then Genghis Khan and the Crusaders showed up, destroying their cities. In a move of defiant retaliation against "outsiders," they hyper-embraced the thing that separated them from the others: Islam. From then on, they never recovered because strong Islam is anti-progress (they eventually started to recover slightly, but their downfall was then prolonged in the 20th century when several world powers interfered in their affairs, which only reinforced and renewed their dedication to Islam).
> 
> Don't let this Middle Eastern Islam invade Europe.


One of the best posts I've read here on SAS:clap


----------



## SuperSky

Your relationship isn't long distance unless you're in different countries. If you're in the same country - even opposite sides of it - then your distance is not long. In this case, length is measured differently than the entirely spatial sense of the word.


----------



## JAkDy

au Lait said:


> It irritates me way more than it should when people use hashtags on facebook. THIS ISN'T INSTAGRAM WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> 
> I love Kristen Stewart idgaf.
> 
> Twitter is so boring.


Yes to all 3, especially the 2nd one. People are way too harsh on her.


----------



## BillDauterive

SuperSky said:


> Your relationship isn't long distance unless you're in different countries. If you're in the same country - even opposite sides of it - then your distance is not long. In this case, length is measured differently than the entirely spatial sense of the word.


What about if you and your partner are on opposite sides of lets say Russia, which spans almost the entirely of Europe itself? :blank


----------



## starburst

I absolutely hate it when people feel they have to apologize for responding to an 'old' thread on an internet forum, or are criticized for doing so.

Posts like this :-

"I realise this is a fairly old thread but ...."

I mean, why should a thread suddenly be less relevant because it is classed as 'old' - that is totally non-sensical! Speaking as a computer programmer I have often came across 'old' threads that were highly relevant or useful, and THIS is a FAST changing field.


----------



## Robert Paulson

lzzy said:


> One of the best posts I've read here on SAS:clap


Thank you . There's a strong push for tolerance and diversity because of the West's dark past of enforcing their beliefs on others (often violently), and this has stifled any criticism of the very real problem of Islam in Europe, accusing any opposition of being "racist" and "xenophobic."

Tolerance and diversity can be nice things, and positive change is in most cases mediated by these values, but they can be a double-edged sword. It's not "racist" or "xenophobic" to want to preserve your culture from a seemingly negative influence. Let's face it: the middle east has some of the most intolerant and repressive societies in the world. Western values such as equality and freedom of religion are not something they embrace.

It's a mistake to blindly follow ideals of tolerance of different values/cultures, especially when the values/cultures in question are themselves intolerant. I'm not saying to resist and reject all differing beliefs/cultures, but rather to analyze their validity and adherence to the most important core values of western nations: autonomy of the individual, equality, freedom of religion, etc. Criticize Islam- oppose it, for it is a threat to the progress of Europe, and if left unopposed will regress your beloved continent to an earlier, darker time.


----------



## bobby.

Robert Paulson said:


> So what you're saying is that some races may be more intelligent than others?


Not just intelligence, but general temperament also -- or any way in which differences in brain structure may outwardly manifest.

Here is a mosaic showing the average faces of women from several countries.










Now if the brain is just as subject to geographic variation as facial structure is, imagine what a similar mosaic showing cranial cross-sections (for example) might look like. It has been demonstrated already that people of different races have markedly different cognitive profiles, even when the obvious environmental factors are accounted for. These differences are consistent with the measured differences in brain structure. It's also worth noting that brain volume varies geographically too -- and quite considerably.

Even if you insist that brain volume has little to do with intelligence (as many of the denialists do), you must still concede that the existence of these differences makes the idea that all of human (racial) diversity is mysteriously confined to our most superficial traits look extremely unlikely -- and yet the level of conviction with which people assert this idea is close to complete certainty, and is usually accompanied by a great deal of moralistic posturing and shrieks of "burn the heretic!".

The psychology behind it is easily explained. The way people choose their opinions is as follows: People select the view that is most consistent with their identity and they rationalise it afterwards. So for example, if a person considers himself to be a decent, well educated and respectable individual, he will automatically take the view that is least offensive. Then, if he happens to feel particularly strongly about the subject, he'll read up on all the various arguments in support of _what he's already pre-decided is true._

This behaviour combined with primitive mob mentality is precisely how the status quo is maintained, and it is how wrong ideas are perpetuated, often for a very long time. The persistence of bad ideas can have devastating effects on a society, even plunging it into a dark ages lasting many centuries.

It wasn't long ago that people believed the Earth was at the centre of all things, and that all life was created by God in its current form. Most of us can imagine what it must've been like to be Galileo or Darwin during their times -- the frustrations they must have felt in trying to get people to see the truth of their theories. But few of us have taken the time to imagine what it'd have been like to be one of the _irrational_ denialists. After all, it is they who were in the majority -- meaning that if you or I had been born in those times, we in all likelihood would have been one of _them_.

So what's it like to be irrational, and how do you know when you're being irrational? It would be something like this: Imagine you're at a social gathering when a friend confesses to believing in something that society has deemed 'offensive'. Your immediate reaction is to wince in embarrassment for him. The opinion he has expressed is one that's associated with 'bad', stupid, uneducated people, whereas the opposite point of view is espoused by decent, respectable, and intelligent people. As you like to consider yourself a decent, respectable and intelligent person, you find yourself automatically arguing in defence of the latter view. You begin searching your mind for any arguments against your friend's position, despite knowing very little about the subject to which it pertains. He, on the other hand, has clearly done a great deal of research and appears quite knowledgeable. Nevertheless, he finds himself shunned by the group, as they all gang up and attack him; they are completely unreceptive to reason.

Another, more concrete example is the belief in UFOs, which is something I personally am undecided about. Many intelligent people will observe the debate raging over the existence of UFOs, and see two distinct camps: Camp A comprises people who are sceptical, and who for the most part seem like intelligent and well educated people, who write well and who express their opinions eloquently. Camp B, the believers, on the other hand, contains people of noticeably lower intelligence, who tend not to express themselves so well, and who tend to lack academic credentials. As someone who likes to think of himself as intelligent, you automatically side with the people you perceive as such -- camp A. _You pick sides first, then justify your choice afterwards._ You go around debunking UFO reports because that's what other 'intelligent' people seem to be doing.

The psychology I've just described is EXACTLY identical to the psychology that was responsible for the persistent belief in geocentricism several hundred years ago (the Germ Theory of Disease, and the ridicule it attracted, is another good example) and that today is responsible for the denial of cognitive/behavioural differences between the sexes and people of different race.

The great irony is that the people today who are continuously praising themselves for being 'enlightened' are actually exhibiting precisely the behaviour that kept us in the dark ages for so long.


----------



## Kiba

I thought Skyrim was terrible


----------



## Robert Paulson

Persephone The Dread said:


> You're right that is a unpopular opinion, and also, not going to happen.


What's not going to happen? What are you trying to say?


----------



## bobby.

Persephone The Dread said:


> That doesn't really work too well this is actually exactly why the whole concept of race falls apart. There are a wide range of hair, eye and facial structures among people of all of the classical races, regardless of country.


A complete non-sequitur. What's your point?

Are you denying that averages matter? Would you rather live in a country with an average IQ of 106, or an average IQ of 70?


----------



## walkingonice

Hell is reserved for those who believe in it.
"Metal" is not a legitimate form of music.
All drugs should be legalized and sold directly by governments.
American-style capitalism has proven itself unsustainable.
I don't give a **** about whether U.S. soldiers overseas live or die.
Guys are generally poor friends; I much prefer female friends.
People who identify with political parties are sheep.
Land should not be a commodity to be bought and sold.
Prostitution should be legal and regulated.
Felons who have served their time should have their full rights restored.
Money is overrated: I'm poor as ever yet happy as a pig in ****.


----------



## walkingonice

Forgot to add…
Obese? I used to be as well. Forget diets, just exercise your fat *** and stop driving everywhere. No legit excuses unless you've got a medical diagnosis.


----------



## diamondheart89

Oob said:


> I believe the human brain is just as subject to geographic variation as any other part of human physiology. That is to say I do not accept that all of human diversity is confined to our most superficial traits. It's well established now that features relating to things like body composition, disease immunity, digestive enzymes, and so on -- in addition to outwardly visible things like skin colour, hair type, and facial structure -- all vary geographically. Therefore the idea that the human brain is somehow uniquely exempt from such variation seems to me completely delusional.
> 
> :tiptoe


Maybe, but wouldn't that still just mean that eventually any population will adapt to wherever they choose to live? That's how evolution works. Nice try though.


----------



## Ledgarden

-I think the really hardcore atheists are just as bad as some of the religious people they bash.
- I live in Canada and I hate how it seems like 90% of our country hate America while we share some of the same they do. (specifically regarding obesity we got quite a few obese people here in Canada)
- I think the basic idea of communism is great, but people are to greedy and egotistic for it to work like it was intended to.
- Debates on morality, while important, since morality seems to be subjective.
- I think every political party is useless when it comes to keeping campaign promises.
Probably got more but not all of them come to mind right now.


----------



## bobby.

diamondheart89 said:


> Maybe, but wouldn't that still just mean that eventually any population will adapt to wherever they choose to live? That's how evolution works. Nice try though.


Yes, and those environments differ greatly: Different climates, different wildlife, different terrain, and so on. To say that all human groups will have evolved intelligence in the same way, at the same rate, because intelligence is useful to all of them, is very naive and betrays a deep misunderstanding of how evolution works. If the above logic were correct, why do closely related species differ in intelligence at all? Is there a single species on the planet that wouldn't benefit from being slightly more intelligent?

Sexual selection in different cultures will have driven evolution in different directions. This is probably the main mechanism behind the divergence of cognitive/behavioural traits between races. In some cultures for example, the aggressive, dominant men might have had higher fertility rates than the introverted, but more intelligent men, whereas in other cultures the opposite might have been true.

You would surely concede that many of the visible differences we see between racial groups have little to do with adaptation to their respective environments. I'm not sure what purpose ginger hair serves, for instance, nor why the head shape of north-east Asians, say, should differ from that of western Europeans. These differences have probably come about mostly due to sexual selection and genetic drift. The same evolutionary forces act upon non-superficial traits also.

Imagine that for each gene you associate with it a number equal to the average fertility rate of the all the carriers of the gene. Then, each human group may be represented by a long list of these numbers. For human groups _not_ to diverge, these numbers would have to be completely equal across all groups all the time. Consider just how astronomically unlikely that is.

Population bottlenecks too will have acted to bring about quite rapid changes between groups.

Furthermore, some populations (such as Australian Aboriginals) were almost completely isolated from the rest of the human gene pool, and as a small population they would have changed more slowly. This is because any beneficial mutation that occurs is much more likely to have occurred within the larger population, eventually spreading within it until it is possessed by all members of the population. The small isolated population however would miss out on all of these advantageous mutations.


----------



## rawrguy

Introversion is *not* the same as shyness. It really pisses me off when people say that it is.
Inner beauty is more important than outer
Everyone is at least a little racist
Everyone is at least a little sexist
Illegal substances should be legalized
Being agnostic, which I am, is just as much of a legit religion as atheism. I'm tired of being called "on the fence" or "too scared to pick a side"
Eating meat is cruel to animals
Not all vegetarians are skin and bone
Fat people are *not* lazy, unhealthy, or unable to have self control
And if you think any of these things are too popular... well this thread is too mainstream for me anyway.


----------



## totalloner

I'm wondering if people who can do advanced yoga, have ever been able to kiss their own butt?
I guess you could make it a goal.:idea


----------



## diamondheart89

Oob said:


> Yes, and those environments differ greatly: Different climates, different wildlife, different terrain, and so on. To say that all human groups will have evolved intelligence in the same way, at the same rate, because intelligence is useful to all of them, is very naive and betrays a deep misunderstanding of how evolution works. If the above logic were correct, why do closely related species differ in intelligence at all? Is there a single species on the planet that wouldn't benefit from being slightly more intelligent?
> 
> Sexual selection in different cultures will have driven evolution in different directions. This is probably the main mechanism behind the divergence of cognitive/behavioural traits between races. In some cultures for example, the aggressive, dominant men might have had higher fertility rates than the introverted, but more intelligent men, whereas in other cultures the opposite might have been true.
> 
> You would surely concede that many of the visible differences we see between racial groups have little to do with adaptation to their respective environments. I'm not sure what purpose ginger hair serves, for instance, nor why the head shape of north-east Asians, say, should differ from that of western Europeans. These differences have probably come about mostly due to sexual selection and genetic drift. The same evolutionary forces act upon non-superficial traits also.
> 
> Imagine that for each gene you associate with it a number equal to the average fertility rate of the all the carriers of the gene. Then, each human group may be represented by a long list of these numbers. For human groups _not_ to diverge, these numbers would have to be completely equal across all groups all the time. Consider just how astronomically unlikely that is.
> 
> Population bottlenecks too will have acted to bring about quite rapid changes between groups.
> 
> Furthermore, some populations (such as Australian Aboriginals) were almost completely isolated from the rest of the human gene pool, and as a small population they would have changed more slowly. This is because any beneficial mutation that occurs is much more likely to have occurred within the larger population, eventually spreading within it until it is possessed by all members of the population. The small isolated population however would miss out on all of these advantageous mutations.


tl:dr

Although even if the gist of it is that populations evolved intelligence differently due to geographic locations, in the past, that doesn't limit their ability to evolve in the future. Not to even mention the racial mixing that has happened pretty much everywhere in the world. Populations have rarely been isolated to the point where they only stayed in one place and never mixed with other people. Through invasion, movement, or emigrations, they have pretty much always had new diverse genes enter the pool. Now if you say that natural selection for that area ensured certain traits evolved, I'd still say that doesn't diminish the capability for adaptation for the future of that population.


----------



## purplebutterfly

I don't like horror movies and I think they make far too many
I think advertising meat on tv is unpleasant and offensive, not everyone eats meat, and I really don't want to see bloody cow parts every half hour.


----------



## Brad

America is a country run by corporations and religious nuts. We are not superior to anyone when compared to other developed countries except for our military power and tourist attractions.

Probably not unpopular, but saying such an "un patriotic" thing in this country will make some people gasp at how un american you are.


----------



## Brad

I think indoctrinating children into any religious ideology before they develop the ability to think rationally for themselves is borderline child abuse.


----------



## Charmander

I can't bear extravagant proposals. If you love someone there's no need to be such a bloody show-off.


----------



## tbyrfan

Charmander said:


> I can't bear extravagant proposals. If you love someone there's no need to be such a bloody show-off.


This. Most girls I know will cry when they watch those youtube videos. I just think about how mortifying it would be.

On an unrelated note, I don't understand the obsession with Ryan Gosling at all.


----------



## cybernaut

Those college students who choose to have kids at 20-23, and then want to bÃ­tch about how hard it is to raise them have no room to talk. You knew what you were doing when you first popped those babies out. Why complain that your life is miserable now? You earn no pity from me.


----------



## IveGotToast

Brad5 said:


> America is a country run by corporations and religious nuts. We are not superior to anyone when compared to other developed countries except for our military power and tourist attractions.
> 
> Probably not unpopular, but saying such an "un patriotic" thing in this country will make some people gasp at how un american you are.


----------



## IveGotToast

tbyrfan said:


> On an unrelated note, I don't understand the obsession with Ryan Gosling at all.


I do. That guy is amazing. He could "Drive" me to that "Place Beyond The Pines" and give me some "Crazy Stupid Love" if you know what i mean.


----------



## Zeppelin

Seether has been the best music group since 1999.


----------



## Heyyou

I hate Twilight and Rihanna....
There's a lot more I just can't think of any.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

IveGotToast said:


> I do. That guy is amazing. He could "Drive" me to that "Place Beyond The Pines" and give me some "Crazy Stupid Love" if you know what i mean.


This... kinda. I like his voice; it's tender, as if he's talking to a fragile, traumatised person.


----------



## .95596

I think the Iron Man and the current Batman trilogy are over-rated. i can't stand watching them, I'd rather stare at a wall than go through the entirety of those movies.


----------



## mfd

I think we should have birth limits for couples, and regional population limits.

The birth limit should be two people per couple, since that way the global population will stop ballooning out of control.

The regional population limits should be what the area itself can sustain. No piping in huge amounts of water, or bringing in excessive foods produced/grown elsewhere. Once the limit is reached, no one else can move there.


----------



## Estillum

I agree with op, I think Dresses, pocketbooks, and makeup for the sake hiding your flaws is stupid. Especially when people think you don't have a choice in the matter.

I think morality is a human creation, and that there is no good and evil.

I find most tv shows to be over-hyped dross that's impossible to watch.

I hate nationalism and patriotism sickens me. also the troops can generally go **** themselves.

American remakes of foreign movies should be illegal 

I think All fashion trends and things people 'need' to ware to look "proper" or should be usurped because there all ****ing stupid, and people should just ware whatever the **** they want even if it looks ridiculous. 

Marriage is pointless and should be abolished 

Pirating media isn't wrong

Human's are a speck of dust on a bit of rock when juxtaposed with the universe, and everything they think is Important, or evil, or meaningful, or stupid, has absolutely no meaning other then the meaning they choose to give it and the entire species could be wiped from the earth with no moral or even meaningful ramifications.

I think censorship in all it's forms should be abolished. 

9/11 wasn't even that big of a tragedy


----------



## Charmander

tbyrfan said:


> On an unrelated note, I don't understand the obsession with Ryan Gosling at all.


I was gonna mention that! Facially I don't think he's that amazing and he always looks really smug. 
Plus the Notebook is just horrible...


----------



## IveGotToast

Charmander said:


> I was gonna mention that! Facially I don't think he's that amazing and he always looks really smug.
> Plus the Notebook is just horrible...


----------



## Zeppelin

America is actually pretty safe. It's not as dangerous as the media makes it out to be. The US is one of the safest countries in the world.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Zeppelin said:


> America is actually pretty safe. It's not as dangerous as the media makes it out to be. The US is one of the safest countries in the world.


Sure, easy for you to say that, given that having SA likely keeps you locked up in the house the majority of the time.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Charmander said:


> I was gonna mention that! Facially I don't think he's that amazing and he always looks really smug.
> Plus the Notebook is just horrible...


Yeah, I'll never get the appeal either...he's obviously a creeper, he's been talking about sex positions since age 12 apparently.


----------



## .95596

I think that the whole "**** walk" is a ridiculous concept. I really do think that a person who wears clothing that exposes her bare private parts should know what dangers that type of clothing might bring.


----------



## Dissonance

The stupidity of humanity where even the smallest mistakes can cause the biggest problems.


----------



## renegade disaster

Charmander said:


> and he always looks really smug.


I think quite a few blokes would be smug if they had the amount of admiration from women that he has. its kind of insane how popular he is with women. saying that I don't mind the guy and quite enjoy the films he's in and I usually dislike people that are smug.


----------



## lyric

I support the promiscuous female....as long as she stays away from committed men and she always protects herself. I don't see why people get caught up in others' sex lives.


----------



## worldcitizen

I think the Amish should have their own state.


----------



## TheoBobTing

worldcitizen said:


> I think the Amish should have their own state.


 I think the Amish are sexy.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Insidious wasn't scary.. :|


----------



## starburst

*Down With Moderation*

I ABSOLUTELY HATE moderated comment sections on web sites, where you can't see your message posted immediately or have a discussion with other commenters, because of some idiotic 'moderation' policy.

On the whole I just think MODERATORS should just get out of people's way and stop interfering with the freedom of the internet.

A 'moderated' comments list is simply one filtered through some 'moderator's' opinion - and what relevance does that have to anyone? - ie one single person's opinion taking PRECEDENCE over all others ?


----------



## Still Waters

I think the whole "inner child" craze is beyond ridiculous. Sure,we all have some issues still hanging around from childhood -things that were never resolved or areas where growth was stunted. I get that!! But regressing,playing with toys,talking/writing in a childlike voice and referring to yourself by some babyish version of your name?!? Delving into your past AS AN ADULT and being encouraged to look at things from an adult perspective makes more sense. Use the maturity and rational thinking you now have-why toss out those hard won tools to play "baby" instead? I think it's self-indulgent crapola.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Quentin Tarantino's films are utter sh*t.


----------



## Ali477

TicklemeRingo said:


> Quentin Tarantino's films are utter sh*t.


^
I agree with this, intolerable b***ards was probably the worst WW2 film ive ever seen.


----------



## againsthegrain

I prefer eating baked beans cold


----------



## Droidsteel

Estillum said:


> Pirating media isn't wrong


So I take it breaking into a shop and stealing a load of stuff is ok too?


----------



## IveGotToast

Limmy's an ok guy.


----------



## Pesten

I think humans are too successful. Overpopulation is the cause of many problems.

I think all species are precious. In my mind worms, birds, bats, humans, fish etc are of the same value. Its just a selfish human thing to think we are better/more important than everything else.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Smoking does make you look pretty damn cool.


----------



## starburst

TicklemeRingo said:


> Quentin Tarantino's films are utter sh*t.


Agreed - he is nothing more than a sick torture porn artist made 'good', revelling in sick acts of senseless violence.


----------



## BlazingLazer

TicklemeRingo said:


> Quentin Tarantino's films are utter sh*t.


Probably the most annoying parts of his films is when he really lets his egotistical self-indulgence come out and puts himself in his films as a character doing a particular dialogue scene with the rest of the main cast. And the worst part of this is that it's ALWAYS made in a way to look like it's the part that stole the film. The guy has always been way too in love with himself.

I've heard there's a prize for being the thrid person to quote you... Judge?



FoundAndLost said:


> Smoking does make you look pretty damn cool.


Especially in those film noirs! It can be made to look classy in some cases aside from that as well.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

Will probably get flack for some of them, but regardless:

-I hate tattoos and piercings. I find them very tacky, very gaudy and I find them overly pretentious.

-I think that Green Day is a good band that gets way more hate than they deserve.

-I have absolutely zero interest in sports.

-I have absolutely zero interest in dating, sex and relationships when it comes to their designated purpose. I feel little to no desire for being intimate with someone else. I would only do it for the social aspect and for the purpose of relating to other people.

-I find it utterly laughable when teenagers voice their opinions on politics and economics.

-I will never understand why people want to have children, especially in today's society. When I hear of people having kids, it fills me with incapacitating rage, wondering what kind of sado-masochists people would have to be to breed in a world that's in as much of a catastrophic downward spiral as it is.


----------



## againsthegrain

FoundAndLost said:


> Smoking does make you look pretty damn cool.


So true. I hate how almost everyone I know smokes and I'm always the one who is not smoking within the group. They'll be asking girls if they can borrow a lighter (obvs they don't need to borrow one) and then start chatting and stuff. I just stand there like a douche.


----------



## againsthegrain

BigBlueMoon said:


> Will probably get flack for some of them, but regardless:
> 
> -I hate tattoos and piercings. I find them very tacky, very gaudy and I find them overly pretentious.
> 
> -I think that Green Day is a good band that gets way more hate than they deserve.
> 
> -I have absolutely zero interest in sports.
> 
> -I have absolutely zero interest in dating, sex and relationships when it comes to their designated purpose. I feel little to no desire for being intimate with someone else. I would only do it for the social aspect and for the purpose of relating to other people.
> 
> -I find it utterly laughable when teenagers voice their opinions on politics and economics.
> 
> -I will never understand why people want to have children, especially in today's society. When I hear of people having kids, it fills me with incapacitating rage, wondering what kind of sado-masochists people would have to be to breed in a world that's in as much of a catastrophic downward spiral as it is.


You're only 17. Give it a few years and I'm sure those views could change.


----------



## IveGotToast

- The world is not as bad as people say it is. Wait let me correct that. It's pretty bad, but we can still fix it. 
- Fox News is complete arrogant, conservative, BS, but they have every right to be a channel.
- Everyone becoming a vegetarian would solve so many problems.
- I hate women with tans
- Theists and Atheists can coexist without always arguing about it
- Fred Rogers, Carl Sagan, Neil Degrasse Tyson, Bill Nye, and Bob Ross have done more for the US than any president ever has. (Well, any president in the last 30 years.)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Mila Kunis is *sooo *overrated.. And so is Jessica Alba :|


----------



## Starless Sneetch

BigBlueMoon said:


> Will probably get flack for some of them, but regardless:
> 
> -I hate tattoos and piercings. I find them very tacky, very gaudy and I find them overly pretentious.
> 
> -I have absolutely zero interest in sports.
> 
> -I have absolutely zero interest in dating, sex and relationships when it comes to their designated purpose. I feel little to no desire for being intimate with someone else. I would only do it for the social aspect and for the purpose of relating to other people.
> 
> -I find it utterly laughable when teenagers voice their opinions on politics and economics.
> 
> -I will never understand why people want to have children, especially in today's society. When I hear of people having kids, it fills me with incapacitating rage, wondering what kind of sado-masochists people would have to be to breed in a world that's in as much of a catastrophic downward spiral as it is.


I totally agree with you on all of these points! It's nice to see another person who thinks the same way as I do.

On the last point, I agree, but the _reason_ isn't because I think the world is a catastrophic downward spiral (even though it _is_). The reason I don't understand why people want to have kids is due to the fact that the whole concept and process is frightening and disgusting! I sure as heck wouldn't want to be shaping someone else's life. And kids are just annoying and gross, anyway.


----------



## cybernaut

Life is nothing but competition especially here in the US. Competition for popularity, status, love, materialistic desires, etc. I'm so glad that I'm getting away from it all after university..it will be nice to finally experience a different set of standards.


----------



## Ender

Kellogg's raisin bran has too many raisins in it.


----------



## Charmander

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Mila Kunis is *sooo *overrated.. And so is Jessica Alba :|


Yes! Scarlett Johansson as well.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> Yes! Scarlett Johansson as well.


 Oh yeah, forgot about that one! :b


----------



## kurtcobain

I'm a feminist. (Can't say that on the internet without people harrasing you.)
I am not against gays and do not think homosexuality is a sin. (My school is Christian)
Sometimes I wish I could get cancer
I hate my dog. 
I had a dream I was popular and it was amazing ( I was also wearing pink crocs but no one judged me)
I hate the country I live in.
Most of the new zealanders I have met are full of themselves (Why are they so proud of the Gallipoli campaign when the FAILED?)


----------



## kurtcobain

BigBlueMoon said:


> Will probably get flack for some of them, but regardless:
> 
> -I hate tattoos and piercings. I find them very tacky, very gaudy and I find them overly pretentious.
> 
> -I think that Green Day is a good band that gets way more hate than they deserve.
> 
> -I have absolutely zero interest in sports.
> 
> -I have absolutely zero interest in dating, sex and relationships when it comes to their designated purpose. I feel little to no desire for being intimate with someone else. I would only do it for the social aspect and for the purpose of relating to other people.
> 
> -I find it utterly laughable when teenagers voice their opinions on politics and economics.
> 
> -I will never understand why people want to have children, especially in today's society. When I hear of people having kids, it fills me with incapacitating rage, wondering what kind of sado-masochists people would have to be to breed in a world that's in as much of a catastrophic downward spiral as it is.


isn't being 17 considered a teenager? :yes :roll


----------



## Lish3rs

BigBlueMoon said:


> -I think that Green Day is a good band that gets way more hate than they deserve.


Green Day is awesome. Hate for their stance I am guessing. I like some of their messages. Especially in "American Idiot". Lol.


----------



## whywolves

-Marilyn Monroe. You cannot _believe _how many girls in beauty school say they aspire to be like her! And when asked a question about her life, they never seem to know the answer. 
-That "make me a sandwich joke" was never funny to begin with and hearing it over and over again is just agonizing. Let it dieeee.


----------



## kurtcobain

whywolves said:


> -Marilyn Monroe. You cannot _believe _how many girls in beauty school say they aspire to be like her! And when asked a question about her life, they never seem to know the answer.
> -That "make me a sandwich joke" was never funny to begin with and hearing it over and over again is just agonizing. Let it dieeee.


I agree about the sandwich joke. Why would anyone even find it funny? Oh well.


----------



## berlingot

this sandwich joke is funny to me.


----------



## TheoBobTing

Aw ****inghell, now I need a sandwich.


----------



## always starting over

Political ideologies are just a reflection of personal insecurities


----------



## cybernaut

Just because a person marries outside their race, does not mean they look down on their own race! (Yes, that mentality still exists here in Southern Louisiana and in many households in the South.I've seen it face to face, even in 2013.)


----------



## Droidsteel

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think of it as more like watching a movie that your friend owns, you don't pay your friends to watch movies they own. At least most people don't  I don't download stuff though I stream it online.


I thought you meant it was ok to sell pirate versions off stuff lol, misunderstood you. Streaming stuff is generally ok.

I have another opinion to post:

People that think the world is going in a downward spiral are soooo wrong, and forgot about the world wars and racial/gender/sexuality intolorance of our grand and great grand parents.

The world is going in an upward spiral


----------



## fIashforward

I'm attracted to fat women, not chubby, or thick women, proper huge, fat women.

I always find it really awkward when guys are talking about "traditionally attractive" women and I never really know what to say. Also, other guys look at women and make comments about them and I don't really know what to say. Conversely, I tend to want to look at big women and can't say a thing, plus, I'm always scared if a woman sees me looking at her they'll think I'm looking at them because I think they look "weird" because they're big


----------



## apx24

I like Justin Bieber, his music isn't that bad (there are much worse artists out there) and a lot of people who hate on him are either jealous of him, or they think it's cool to hate on him.


----------



## quietly

feminazis and whiny homos should be shipped off to saudiarabia


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

apx24 said:


> I like Justin Bieber, his music isn't that bad (there are much worse artists out there) and a lot of people who hate on him are either jealous of him, or they think it's cool to hate on him.


That's about as Unpopular as I gets


----------



## WhatBITW

Money is the most important thing in life.


----------



## berlingot

quietly said:


> feminazis and whiny homos should be shipped off to saudiarabia


cool, we can hang out with this chick.



as if feminazis & whiny homos aren't already fighting repression there.


----------



## quietly

berlingot said:


> cool, we can hang out with this chick.


could be tricky since they all look the same down there, but hey if you find her im sure you'll spend some quality time in the kitchen


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

quietly said:


> feminazis and whiny homos should be shipped off to saudiarabia


Can't decide which is the most pathetic, melodramatic term created by the political right "Feminaizis" or "political correctness". Maybe "Liberal agenda".


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

We need more musical artists like Eminem and Limp Bizkit! :yes
This p*ssy-*** world needs more controversy!


----------



## Winterwalk

WhatBITW said:


> Money is the most important thing in life.


Nooooooooooooo..........


----------



## Estillum

If we want to talk on smaller scales I think the hobbit movie was a piece of **** and never should of been made, or at the _very_ least been one movie.


----------



## shadeguy

Smartphones are stupid.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

shadeguy said:


> Smartphones are stupid.


 'Stupidphones' :b


----------



## SaikoSakura382

The more evolved people don't need morals, we have common sense and can decied what to do with our lives. Society can **** off.

Those people who find out I'm part of the lgbt community and tell me "I know how you feel, I used to be bullied in school because I had braces/glasses/acne/ect". No, you don't know how I feel, you don't know me. Now shut the **** up and go away.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Those people who find out I'm part of the lgbt community and tell me "I know how you feel, I used to be bullied in school because I had braces/glasses/acne/ect". No, you don't know how I feel, you don't know me. Now shut the **** up and go away.


 That must be really frustrating to hear, I can only imagine.


----------



## renegade disaster

human behaviour is more terrifying than most fictional horror.


----------



## Droidsteel

renegade disaster said:


> human behaviour is more terrifying than most fictional horror.


I agree.


----------



## Charmander

Russell Howard is not that funny.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> Russell Howard is not that funny.


 I agree really.. Although I've only seen his show a few times..
All he seems to do is like re-use internet lolcat memes from 5 years ago as if they're new and still funny.. :|


----------



## renegade disaster

I agree about russell howard. he kind of makes me cringe a bit.


----------



## Nevermind0

WALL-E is not the amazing animation achievement of the decade, as a lot of people think. 

The environment on earth was depressing and boring, although obviously realistic looking. The spaceship looked to me like a futuristic assembly line, and every last human looked exactly the same, the captain didn't stand out nor did i care for him. When the humans arrived on earth, it's hard to imagine they would feel better off in that depressing junkyard than in their spaceship. Honestly it would take generations of humans to even start reversing the damage that was done to the planet.


----------



## BillDauterive

I also watched WALL-E recently and didn't think of it as a good Pixar movie at all. It looked pretty for sure, but I thought like its immediate predecessor, Ratatouille, was a far better film. WALL-E just seemed too shallow and devoid of dialogue and development for my tastes. I wouldn't want to watch it again whereas I would for Ratatouille for instance.


----------



## cmed

I hate the beach. I don't get what's so appealing about sitting on a towel next to hundreds of other people and having to overhear their music while the wind blows your sh*t all over the place and gets sand all over you and everything you brought there. I guess I'm missing something.


----------



## Charmander

Definitely. Sand is just horrible.


----------



## missalice0306

One should never feel obligated to tip anyone :no


----------



## Alienated

I hate TELEVISION after 2 hours of it, I feel like I have been brain sucked, and not in the good way either !

I haven't turned the damn thing on in weeks.


----------



## berlingot

quietly said:


> could be tricky since they all look the same down there, but hey if you find her im sure you'll spend some quality time in the kitchen


yeah, i'd rather hang out in the kitchen with all the feminazis & whiny homos instead of in the corner with you all alone waiting forever for sandwiches & companionship.


----------



## Canucklehead

All socially anxious people have been compulsive liars at some point in their lives.

Yep I said it.


----------



## BillDauterive

Birthdays are overrated.


----------



## wonderfulmilk

I really like milk a lot


----------



## BigBlueMoon

kurtcobain said:


> isn't being 17 considered a teenager? :yes :roll


I am a teenager indeed. I am also a teenager that refrains from touting my supposed knowledge of things that I am poorly acquainted with. I am also a teenager that derives enjoyment from other teenagers that do what I just mentioned.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

The common emotional reaction to cheating (in relationships), the jealousy and anger, is exaggerated and perhaps unnecessary.
Why get angry when someone broke an unwritten promise of monogamy, when it's already broken? Sure, it might give the partner an incentive to not repeat the act, but isn't cheating more likely a consequence of a flawed relationship anyway? It seems to me that, the effects of a problem get all the attention, while the causes are neglected.


----------



## monotonous

i still have a chance to fix things and make it better


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I actually really like spinach..


----------



## Tink76

Buerhle said:


> Why do we need so many golf courses?
> 
> Couldnt all that space be used for something better?


I have the same thought. Especially the ones that cost tens of thousands a year just to be a member? Better off as a public park.


----------



## Estillum

Nothing is good or evil, morality is a human construction.


----------



## Tink76

Money was a really stupid idea


----------



## girlshateme

I'm inspired by people who are abnormal and have accomplished weird goals, I think it takes courage to do whatever makes you happy knowing there will be a negative backlash from others. 

I've always viewed trying drug in a positive light and knew from an early age that I wanted to experiment with some. The curiosity repels me towards it even though I know they have addictive qualities and health risks. 

There is no difference between wearing a bikini and wearing underwear. 

Peanut butter is disgusting.


----------



## MurrayJ

Buerhle said:


> Why do we need so many golf courses?
> 
> Couldnt all that space be used for something better?


yup 

also too many american houses take a lot of space


----------



## nowornever

I think marriage is a stupid thing that should be done away with.


----------



## russianruby

I don't like wearing shorts unless I'm running


----------



## notoreality

our current form of civilization is a failure, every form of government is fatally flawed but weve gone so far with them that the world will always be as bad as it is if not worse for at least the next couple hundred years.

ive given up on people in general even when they are rooting for my success.

the media is destroying peoples sense of personal identity yet like EVERYONE else im hopelessly addicted & do not hope for change.


----------



## Charmander

Canucklehead said:


> All socially anxious people have been compulsive liars at some point in their lives.
> 
> Yep I said it.


:yes



MurrayJ said:


> yup
> 
> also too many american houses take a lot of space


They're pretty though.


----------



## Crystalline

The drinks being served in mason jars trend is stupid.


----------



## NJada

My opinion is that a good deal of these opinions aren't that unpopular. Some of them are even pretty popular, but they still seems like things that "go against society's standards". Well, society's standards are changing and these less popular opinions are being talked about more clearly. It's not the 50s or the 80s, but it seems to me that some like to act cynical about 50s standards or 80s issues even when they no longer apply the way they do today. If you post a thing about euthanasia, legalizing all drugs, whether or not marriage is a good institution at all, etc on just about any kind of forum, I think you'll get a pretty mixed response. Some will agree, some won't, some will be in between. I was surprised recently when watching a documentary to hear people saying the same things about marriage being an oppressive institution in the 1920's, and probably earlier, as you would hear today.
Neither do I think my above opinion is particularly unpopular, so hopefully I'm not coming across as holier-than-thou or anything. Agh, I'm so un-confident . I like a lot of these opinions, but there's no need to act like they're that against the grain.

Here's one of my opinions that I assume is unpopular among the female-liking-demographic (straight men, bi wo/men, gay women): Vaginas are weird looking. I respect their importance, but I just am not attracted to them at all. I would have no problem admitting I'm gay if that made me gay, but I don't really think it does. I'm celibate, so it really doesn't make much of a difference whether I like vaginas or penises better. (It appears that spell-check considers "penises" a word, but "vaginas" isn't. Why spell-check?)

Oh my god, I feel like so talkative with all this unnecessary, extra text! What's going on here?


----------



## laura024

Getting drunk is a stupid way to have fun. Your body hates you for it. 

Little dogs are annoying.


----------



## cybernaut

I would be happy being alone then being around people who don't give a damn about you.Some people only choose to have friends so they won't be seen alone, no matter how cruel those friends are to him/her.


----------



## Dulcinera

Drug dealers are bad people.

They're not. They're just having fun making more money than people who think they're ****ty job are meaningfull


----------



## PickleNose

People suck. And it's not my fault.


----------



## cybernaut

I went to a beach+water-park 3 weeks ago, and as much as people argue on this site about looks..no one gives a damn about your appearance when you are having fun. I saw too many sights of people who should NOT have been in bikinis,trousers,briefs, etc.And you know what? They were just as care-free as they wanted to be.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

ratherunique11 said:


> I would be happy being alone then being around people who don't give a damn about you.Some people only choose to have friends so they won't be seen alone, no matter how cruel those friends are to him/her.


Agreed. I never understood why people are like that.

Quality>>>>>Quantity


----------



## DamnExtr0verts

Hitler had the right idea..


----------



## Robot the Human

I think that Democracy is overrated. Instead of voting like sheep, people should be out planting a tree or something more beneficial with their time and money. It may be our right, but it's not always our responsibility.

People that want to see child rapists executed, tortured, etc are just as sick if not more sick than the person they have violent hatred toward. I can understand having those first minute feelings of hate, but beyond that is not acceptable to me.

Charities that send you junk mail, constantly wanting donations should have strict regulations. It is WRONG to try and guilt trip someone with acts such as:
-graphic photos of victims
-sending me an actual dime in the mail, in hopes that I'll feel guilty and send more money
-sending me gifts, trying to bribe me or again guilt tripping me into giving in
-sending me multiple requests after I've respectfully declined

Steve Carell is overrated and annoying, along with just about every Daily Show ex anchor. Politics and comedy is not an amusing mix to me at all. I can't help but to think, that clueless people are sitting around laughing thinking they are smart for doing so.

The Office is a terrible show and none of the actors except Rainn Wilson is worth another glance.

Our government should care for the people. It is their responsibility. Without the government there can still be people, but without people there can be no government.

Ugly and/or shaking dogs are not cute.

If you can be forgiving on Christmas day to people that you hate/have issues with, then you should be able to do that every day.

Art is to be shared and to try and sell or protect said art, at least on the internet, is greedy.


----------



## cybernaut

This generation revolves too much around technology+ laziness, and chooses to look down on people who have interests outside of the technological age. I've been criticized due to my interests in world politics, language learning,etc. Sorry,but I choose not to spend most of my "indoor free-time" on the computer,obsess over social media sites, or just being unproductive.I used to but not anymore. All of that stops after college anyway.


----------



## monotonous

i have a bright future


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

ratherunique11 said:


> This generation revolves too much around technology+ laziness, and chooses to look down on people who have interests outside of the technological age. I've been criticized due to my interests in world politics, language learning,etc. Sorry,but I choose not to spend most of my "indoor free-time" on the computer,obsess over social media sites, or just being unproductive.I used to but not anymore. All of that stops after college anyway.


 Not unpopular to me! :b


----------



## Raulz0r

I really think that the state in which technology exists today, is a VERY VERY BAD thing, seriously it took over people's lives, human interaction in social situations is closing rapidly to 0, I notice more and more people sitting at coffee shops with friends, and all they do is text or browse their phones, instead of actually talking with the people at the table and unfortunately I can't see how we can prevent it from spreading more and more, unless certain places forbid using of technology like mobile phones for other purposes other than talking at them.


----------



## cybernaut

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Not unpopular to me! :b


Aw, ssssha, thanks !



Raulz0r said:


> I really think that the state in which technology exists today, is a VERY VERY BAD thing, seriously it took over people's lives, human interaction in social situations is closing rapidly to 0, I notice more and more people sitting at coffee shops with friends, and all they do is text or browse their phones, instead of actually talking with the people at the table and unfortunately I can't see how we can prevent it from spreading more and more, unless certain places forbid using of technology like mobile phones for other purposes other than talking at them.


Legit.I'm thankful for it, but I do admit that we as society have become too dependable on it and it has even made some of dumber on some aspects of life.


----------



## Raulz0r

I really hope there will be a turn for the better eventually.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

The newer Final Fantasy games have better gameplay than the older ones. Eat me if you disagree :b

Final Fantasy IV is still my favourite though.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

I am better than you.


----------



## Nojz

- I dislike most cartoons.
- I dislike everything about anime.
- You're fat because you choose to be.
- Shawshank Redemption is overrated.
- Requiem for a Dream is one of the worst films I've ever seen.
- You can joke about anything.
- People who refuse to drink because they "don't need alchohol to have fun" are boring and self-righteous.
- I never want to get married.
- Devoting your life to religion is sad.
- Hearing the word 'feminist' makes me vomit. Mentally.

Nice thread!


----------



## Goopus

I am not an idiot just because I don't know how to socialize.
Obama isn't a good president.
The NSA PRISM program isn't right.
America isn't America any more.
Guns shouldn't be banned, even automatic weapons. We should let the cops and criminals have the ability to pump round after round into people? That sounds smart.


----------



## Charmander

-Kirsten Dunst was a really good Mary Jane.
-Vampire Diaries has gotten unbearably boring.
- Still dubious about the moon landing.
- I'm starting to think we need the death penalty back in the UK for certain cases.
- Single player > Multiplayer
- I liked Jar Jar Binks. He's funny. :/ Star Wars shouldn't have to be serious all the time.
- I hate it when curvy or large women are called 'real women' as if this doesn't apply to average weight or skinny girls.
- I don't think you should slate religious people/ call them delusional when they haven't done anything to personally bother you.
- Most fandoms are annoying and put me off TV shows. The exception for me is the Buffy fandom.
-Spongebob has always been very overrated.
-So is Super Mario.



Nojz said:


> - I dislike most cartoons.
> *- I dislike everything about anime.*
> - You're fat because you choose to be.
> *- Shawshank Redemption is overrated.*
> - Requiem for a Dream is one of the worst films I've ever seen.
> - You can joke about anything.
> - People who refuse to drink because they "don't need alchohol to have fun" are boring and self-righteous.
> *- I never want to get married.*
> - Devoting your life to religion is sad.
> *- Hearing the word 'feminist' makes me vomit. Mentally.*
> 
> Nice thread!


Yes! These in particular.


----------



## Monotony

Charmander said:


> -Kirsten Dunst was a really good Mary Jane.
> -Vampire Diaries has gotten unbearably boring.
> - Still dubious about the moon landing.
> - I'm starting to think we need the death penalty back in the UK for certain cases.
> - Single player > Multiplayer
> *- I liked Jar Jar Binks. He's funny. :/ Star Wars shouldn't have to be serious all the time.*
> - I hate it when curvy or large women are called 'real women' as if this doesn't apply to average weight or skinny girls.
> - I don't think you should slate religious people/ call them delusional when they haven't done anything to personally bother you.
> - Most fandoms are annoying and put me off TV shows. The exception for me is the Buffy fandom.
> -Spongebob has always been very overrated.
> -So is Super Mario.
> 
> Yes! These in particular.


The **** is wrong with you girl? :sus


----------



## Charmander

Monotony said:


> The **** is wrong with you girl? :sus


What was wrong with him? I never got why people hated him so much!


----------



## Monotony

Charmander said:


> What was wrong with him? I never got why people hated him so much!


Besides the fact that he was so annoying and never shut up throughout the movie?


----------



## bangfiona

I don't like TV.

I don't eat bacon. 

I despise Harry Potter or anything unrealistic like that.

I don't have a problem against popular people in school, that everyone else seems to hate for no reason.

I would rather stay in and blog all night than go out and be social.

I prefer Phil to Dan.


----------



## Perkins

I don't like frozen yogurt.


----------



## CW1985

BIG BROTHER is one of the worst TV shows I have ever seen. People who sit and watch that crap must be retarded or something.


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe

CW1985 said:


> BIG BROTHER is one of the worst TV shows I have ever seen. People who sit and watch that crap must be retarded or something.


Hey thats an insult to retards!


----------



## louiselouisa

I don't get why people love peanut butter...


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Nojz said:


> *- Shawshank Redemption is overrated.*


Yes. Yes. A thousand times yes! :yes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

OMFG you two! :lol



Nojz said:


> - I dislike most cartoons.


Agreed! I may very rarely watch Scooby Doo if I'm feeling nostalgic but that's it!


> - I dislike everything about anime.


Yes! Must be one of the most overrated things of the 21st century!


> - You're fat because you choose to be.


In most cases, yeah, I agree..


> - You can joke about anything.


Yup. As long as there's* no malicious intent *behind it, there's no such thing as an offensive joke..


> - I never want to get married.


Me neither.. I see it as an expensive piece of paper and a cringe-worthy ceremony.. :|


> - Devoting your life to religion is sad.


Couldn't agree more with this one! 


> - Hearing the word 'feminist' makes me vomit. Mentally.


Glad it's not just me! :b



Charmander said:


> - Still dubious about the moon landing.


I heard about that but didn't see it.. I can't keep up with you and your tv shows! :b


> - I'm starting to think we need the death penalty back in the UK for certain cases.


Especially with violent, gang-related crime and cold-blooded murders.. :yes


> - Single player > Multiplayer


I've always said this! Most of my games are single player 


> - I liked Jar Jar Binks. He's funny. :/ Star Wars shouldn't have to be serious all the time.


I found Star Wars piss-boring so no comment.. (Sorry )


> - I hate it when curvy or large women are called 'real women' as if this doesn't apply to average weight or skinny girls.


I am sometimes guilty of this one myself. However, I'm not saying skinny girls or whatever aren't real women too.. When we say that, we mean that is our idealistic view of a real woman.. It's mainly just a fantasy thing, not to be taken too seriously.. 


> - I don't think you should slate religious people/ call them delusional when they haven't done anything to personally bother you.


I'm guilty of this one too.. Although I don't say these things unless they're pushed in my face.. 


> -So is Super Mario.


WAT!? Mario is awesome! :lol


----------



## mfd

I think hunting is a ridiculous thing to do when it's not for survival/food, and that it's another illogical contradiction in our culture.

The person is basically saying _"I'm bored so I'm going to go out and kill something."_

People in our culture will call the cops on someone for kicking a dog, but think nothing of it if that same person wants to go out and kill something for sport.

Make up your minds, people!


----------



## Meli24R

I don't know why people are so obsessed with babies. I'm looked at as a freak when I say I don't want children.
People who constantly talk/brag about their children need to get some damn hobbies, read a book or something. I don't want to her about your stupid kid.
Physician assisted suicide should legal.
There are too many attention seekers and wannabee philosophers trying to give life advice on facebook.


----------



## trs18

YOLO is soooooooo annoying.
I don't like Nicki Minaj. Her nose looks weird, and her songs are stupid. Starships is so annoying. How do you start with "Lets go to the beach" and then say "Starships are meant to fly" That has no correlation whatsoever.
I hate fake nails, hair, and eyelashes. They are so obvious, so you're not fooling anyone.
Beyonce isn't all that great.
I don't like the Hunger Games all that much.
I hate the hip hop industry. They are a bunch of egotistical idiots. (Ex: Kanye West, Jay Z) You can talk really fast. So what.
I hate korean pop.
Channing Tatum is ugly, and I hated the way he danced in Step Up.
Religions are stupid. Why do I have to go buy guidelines? My love for God and morals are enough.
Church is boring. I would rather stay at home.
Tanning is stupid.
I hate when boys wear socks with sandals. You look crappy.
Maxi dresses are worn way too much. Girls, can you give them a rest.
I am not having children when I get older.


----------



## Raeden

Being a virgin at 18 isn't a big deal. People shouldn't even bother dating until their 20's.


----------



## Torkani

- Anime is overrated
- Mario is overrated
- Movies are stupid


----------



## russianruby

By far the most absurd yet perhaps most interesting of theories relating to the extinction of the dinosaurs: over time dinosaurs evolved in such a way that their nostrils constricted to the size of pinholes. This obviously complicated their survival since they had to breathe more often with their mouth but doing so made their mouths dry and some died from over drinking or thirst. When they did breathe with their nose they caused a great influx of air to be sucked in through their nostrils causing friction. Sometimes that friction of air was so great that it would cause spontaneous combustion in the nasopharynx area combined with their already dried out mouth so that their head would burn off and they would die. Sadly not enough dinosaurs survived to continue reproducing.


----------



## markwalters2

Incest is alright.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I don't like harry potter... go ahead and kill me


----------



## russianruby

-Rock and roll and dubstep sucks, I don't know how people like all the random noise...techno is a bit better
-Gaming consoles are a waste of money when you can get any game you want for free on a computer
-football hockey and volleyball are all very boring.
-breakfast is not the most important meal of the day
-what's so cool about a zombie apocalypse? Sure its fun in games but not in real life
-steak is gross 
-fish are gross
-"American" trucks are stupid if you don't even use it for work. Get a real engine for crying out loud.
-4th of July in the states has become a day when people forget about the past and love in the "now"
-cats aren't that cool, they don't even like people...they're like rabbits and pet fish...pointless
-wearing a watch on your right wrist is unprofessional


----------



## markwalters2

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I don't like harry potter... go ahead and kill me


That is a death sentence for you right there.


----------



## mfd

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I don't like harry potter... go ahead and kill me


You're not alone on that. I read the first chapter and thought it was stupid :um Never read any further, and never watched the movies.


----------



## markwalters2

This forum should allow pornographic images to be posted freely.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

markwalters2 said:


> This forum should allow pornographic images to be posted freely.


 :haha

But I do think this forum should loosen its "profanity" policy.. I may have said that already.. :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I don't like Disney films!


----------



## Moceanu

I dislike mexico and the people from it.


----------



## lyric

My thread is still alive. Loves it.


----------



## Evalina

All Russians are communist.
Pugs are ugly creatures.
Obama is an economic genius, said no one ever.


----------



## lzzy

reiitaia said:


> Being a virgin at 18 isn't a big deal. People shouldn't even bother dating until their 20's.


Agreed!!!

I hate the Tour de France and I hate soccer even more!


----------



## Alas Babylon

Your education and qualification does not translate into genuine intelligence or innovation. It is only how well you can perform within a rigid system, don't forget that.


----------



## lyric

I think action movies are the most boring.
I don't find Ryan Gosling even remotely attractive.


----------



## Charmander

lyric said:


> I think action movies are the most boring.
> I don't find Ryan Gosling even remotely attractive.


Yes and yes!


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe

Nutella is rubbish


----------



## thirdcoming

Patriotism is as stupid as religion and both are useless

Most people just doesn't have morals anymore

Not everything should be joke about or made fun of

Most conspiracy theories are based on real facts, despite what most people think.


----------



## Chieve

Being outside in the rain naked is goid


----------



## kurtcobain

trs18 said:


> YOLO is soooooooo annoying.
> I don't like Nicki Minaj. Her nose looks weird, and her songs are stupid. Starships is so annoying. How do you start with "Lets go to the beach" and then say "Starships are meant to fly" That has no correlation whatsoever.
> I hate fake nails, hair, and eyelashes. They are so obvious, so you're not fooling anyone.
> Beyonce isn't all that great.
> I don't like the Hunger Games all that much.
> I hate the hip hop industry. They are a bunch of egotistical idiots. (Ex: Kanye West, Jay Z) You can talk really fast. So what.
> I hate korean pop.
> Channing Tatum is ugly, and I hated the way he danced in Step Up.
> Religions are stupid. Why do I have to go buy guidelines? My love for God and morals are enough.
> Church is boring. I would rather stay at home.
> Tanning is stupid.
> I hate when boys wear socks with sandals. You look crappy.
> Maxi dresses are worn way too much. Girls, can you give them a rest.
> I am not having children when I get older.


I don't think Disliking Nicki Minaj is an unpopular opinion


----------



## JustAPhase

russianruby said:


> -Gaming consoles are a waste of money when you can get any game you want for free on a computer


Support the game developer you monster. A lot of people have the same attitude you do, and It really does hurt the industry.

Video games are art, when you pirate one, you're stealing someone else's creation.

Now if you pirate it with intent to buy it later, that's one thing. But straight up stealing it and using it without paying, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## markwalters2

You look good.


----------



## The Misery Chick

+ Children are economic Hoovers.
+ A human being _is not_ a human being until s/he is outside of the womb.
+ Reality shows are the dregs of televised programming.
+ The drinking age should be lowered to sixteen years of age. If you can commit vehicular manslaughter at sixteen, and (legally) kill people at eighteen, then why not be allowed to drink when you're young?
+ Adulthood is severely overrated.
+ College education should be free.
+ Failure _is_ an option.


----------



## cybernaut

I prefer being on here in invisible mode these days.


----------



## Ckg2011

Teenage girls heart throb movies have got to go. 

Justin Bieber and Lady Gaga and others like them are completely useless in music. 

Pro Wrestling is more real then you think it is.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

markwalters2 said:


> That is a death sentence for you right there.


I had a feeling it would be. Them Potter fans can get scary.


----------



## quietly

anyone dressing like a thug should be shot on sight


----------



## laurenxox

You're good looking.


----------



## deesonjame

People should give to charity.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Kristen Stewart is cute...

when she smiles, at least.


----------



## shadeguy

porn is boring


----------



## boorego

The age of consent should be lowered to 16.

_Just kidding.._


----------



## Reclus

The Royal Baby is a waste of space.


----------



## aladdin

blacks and hispanics born in the US need to take responsibility for their own actions and stop blaming racism, oppression, and economics for their lifestyle. a lot of minorities that come from other countries do just fine.


----------



## HappyFriday

Obama is full of rhetoric and is liar. x_x


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

England is becoming a dictatorship.. :roll


----------



## Pacotaco

The Misery Chick - I agree with you whole-heartedly. It is a very unpopular opinion in my home state of Texas: "A human being is not a human being until s/he is outside of the womb."

This is also why I hate when pregnant women gush about the pwecious little baby inside them when they're only like, ten weeks in. I'm sorry hon, but you gotta shove it out of you before it's a bona fide widdle baby.

- I HATE Harry Potter-related ****. I tried to read the whole series, couldn't get through book 6. I just hate it. I'm not 12 anymore, that **** doesn't pique my interest. And the rabid fans... Don't get me started. 

- I feel the same way about Doctor Who. Sometimes friends try to get me into it but I think it's boring and lame. Besides, Breaking Bad's final season just came out. No time for bad TV.

- Also, Nutella is nasty. Straight up disgusting. It should just stop trying, it will never be as wonderful as pure chocolate.

- I don't like kids. I don't want kids. Kids are evil.

- I voted for the Green party this past election.



lyric said:


> I think the issue with making pot legal is that people would be showing up to work and school high....nothing would get done. People would be so unproductive.


Not to toot my own horn here or anything but I may or may not go to work high every day. My work is consistently well done, I get very good performance reviews. No one is the wiser.

That's a ****ty stereotype about weed. That it turns people into unproductive blobs who don't contribute to society. Which is really untrue. People do that for themselves, weed or no weed.


----------



## inerameia

-We are part of the universe - a manifestation of it. Most people are religious so I thought that would be unpopular.
-Presidents and most politicians are puppets of extremely wealthy people.
-America is ruled by sociopaths.
-All drugs should be legal.
-Doctor Who is a weird and boring show. Maybe it's because I only watched the first episode.
-Sports are overrated.
-The media is either incompetent or controlled to manipulate people's opinions.
-Religion is a drug.
-TV is mostly boring.


----------



## Meulin

Corgis bug me because their proportions are weird.


----------



## markwalters2

Most people are good.


----------



## boorego

Ultra Violent video games like Grand Theft Auto are fun. Blowing **** up and doing stuff you would never imagine doing in real life is a blast! =)


----------



## alieneyed

Ckg2011 said:


> Teenage girls heart throb movies have got to go.
> 
> Justin Bieber and Lady Gaga and others like them are completely useless in music.
> 
> *Pro Wrestling is more real then you think it is.*


----------



## alieneyed

Oh boy. Move over, people.

*I'm not racist by any means, but if you're black, chances are your stand-up is awful.
*Same goes for fat comics.
*And women.
*Speaking of women, they SHOULD be in the kitchen. **** career women and feminists.
*George Clooney is pretty gross.
*Don't get me started on Channing Tatum...
*Dear John was an awful movie.
*Bacon is by far overrated.
*Chocolate is overrated.
*I can't stand Call of Duty.
*Or Minecraft.
*I admire anorexics.
*Guns are stupid. I'd rather use knives.
*My generation has ruined zombies entirely.
*In agreement with omofca, I also think all drugs should be legal.
*I'm furious about Toy Story 4 AND Monsters University.
*I hate dogs, for the most part.
*I think insects are fascinating, not gross. I've held wasps in my hand before.
*I think possums are adorable.

I'm too tired to keep going.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I hate all the opinions in this thread pretty much, you're all full of bull****, and I find most of your opinions annoying. Except my own that is, clearly my opinions are the best ever.


----------



## sanspants08

1.Water is just the last thing I ever want to drink.

2. **** vegetables. I've never eaten them, and I never will.

3. Interventions are almost always useless. Don't get me started on rehab programs. If you *really* want to quit, you'll quit.

4. Some children really are just evil little monsters and beyond help. Little Bobbie who enjoys killing animals and hurting girls at 12 is not going to grow up to be anything but a sociopath, so I don't mind if he gets hit by a car (or six) _right now_.

5. On the other hand, kids' opinions matter. It's not as though something magical happens the day someone turns 18 to turn them into an adult. Most have been capable of making their own decisions for a while now. And quit trying to dictate who your 17-year-old dates, for **** sake. He/she is not with you 24/7, so they're gonna date whoever they want anyway.

6. Most people will try to do the right thing.

7. We all need to have more sex. Safely, of course. If we did, the world would be a much more relaxed place with a hell of a lot less war.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

alieneyed said:


> Oh boy. Move over, people.
> 
> *I'm not racist by any means, but if you're black, chances are your stand-up is awful.
> *Same goes for fat comics.
> *And women.
> *Speaking of women, they SHOULD be in the kitchen. **** career women and feminists.
> *George Clooney is pretty gross.
> *Don't get me started on Channing Tatum...
> *Dear John was an awful movie.
> *Bacon is by far overrated.
> *Chocolate is overrated.
> *I can't stand Call of Duty.
> *Or Minecraft.
> *I admire anorexics.
> *Guns are stupid. I'd rather use knives.
> *My generation has ruined zombies entirely.
> *In agreement with omofca, I also think all drugs should be legal.
> *I'm furious about Toy Story 4 AND Monsters University.
> *I hate dogs, for the most part.
> *I think insects are fascinating, not gross. I've held wasps in my hand before.
> *I think possums are adorable.
> 
> I'm too tired to keep going.


Wow! :shock I agree with *almost* all of these! :b


----------



## AussiePea

alieneyed said:


> Oh boy. Move over, people.
> 
> *I'm not racist by any means, but if you're black, chances are your stand-up is awful.
> *Same goes for fat comics.
> *And women.
> *Speaking of women, they SHOULD be in the kitchen. **** career women and feminists.
> *George Clooney is pretty gross.
> *Don't get me started on Channing Tatum...
> *Dear John was an awful movie.
> *Bacon is by far overrated.
> *Chocolate is overrated.
> *I can't stand Call of Duty.
> *Or Minecraft.
> *I admire anorexics.
> *Guns are stupid. I'd rather use knives.
> *My generation has ruined zombies entirely.
> *In agreement with omofca, I also think all drugs should be legal.
> *I'm furious about Toy Story 4 AND Monsters University.
> *I hate dogs, for the most part.
> *I think insects are fascinating, not gross. I've held wasps in my hand before.
> *I think possums are adorable.
> 
> I'm too tired to keep going.


Well we certainly aren't getting married.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

AussiePea said:


> Well we certainly aren't getting married.


"*Unpopular* Opinions Thread"


----------



## AussiePea

ItsEasierToRun said:


> "*Unpopular* Opinions Thread"


No **** sherly.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

AussiePea said:


> No **** sherly.


Why do you seem so shocked then? :lol


----------



## AussiePea

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Why do you seem so shocked then? :lol


I wasn't, welcome to my humor.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Not sure if this is unpopular but it would be interesting to find out;
The belief in astrology is so presumptuous, thinking that the alignment of stars have anything to do with petty human lives. As if huge orbs of fire 100s of light years away somehow cared about decisions made by people on a distant planet. I think we're kind of trivial and insignificant from an astronomical perspective (as of today at least). 
I'm not saying that people who take astrology seriously are automatically arrogant, but that holding such a belief is.


----------



## thirdcoming

NeuromorPhish said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular but it would be interesting to find out;
> The belief in astrology is so presumptuous, thinking that the alignment of stars have anything to do with petty human lives. As if huge orbs of fire 100s of light years away somehow cared about decisions made by people on a distant planet. I think we're kind of trivial and insignificant from an astronomical perspective (as of today at least).
> I'm not saying that people who take astrology seriously are automatically arrogant, but that holding such a belief is.


I think that the belief in astronomy is believing that we are influenced by the stars, the galaxy and stuff, not the other way around. There is a certain reaction that makes you who you are. That's my hypothesis, I have no proof to back it up


----------



## thirdcoming

Money runs everything in the world, so why wouldn't it run the government?


----------



## callmebas

I don't get why is calling someone fat an insult, whereas calling someone thin, skeleton, etc is not. I think we live in a 'fat' world where being fat is considered normal. I'm sick of all those ads about weight loss, and everything about nutrition having to do with losing weight. What about thin people? They tend to be criticised more and given the weird stare.


----------



## alieneyed

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Wow! :shock I agree with *almost* all of these! :b


----------



## Al725

quietly said:


> anyone dressing like a thug should be shot on sight


I second that.


----------



## Al725

9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

alieneyed said:


>


 :clap I approve so hard right now :clap


----------



## Nunuc

Skyrim is just a first person hack n' slasher with bad dialogue and small world.


----------



## SADodger

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :clap I approve so hard right now :clap


hey, don't two time Buffy!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

SADodger said:


> hey, don't two time Buffy!


----------



## bobby.

I just wrote this on my blog. I was hesitant at first, and thought perhaps it'd be best to publish it anonymously elsewhere, but decided in the end to be brave (or stupid) - though I cut out the most offensive parts.


----------



## kurtcobain

I like Nicolas Cage! He is a damn good actor!
I like Avril Lavigne! I know all her songs off by heart! 
I am pro-choice! 
I think Cara Delevigne is SO OVERRATED!


----------



## cybernaut

It's sad how most Americans only care to have knowledge and gossip about news such as Miley Cyrus "twerking" on stage. My ears are just bleeding from hearing from that nonsense from college students.Yet,we have global issues going on such as hundreds dying in Syria from an "unknown" chemical gas which is now tempting possible US military intervention.Oh,and what about that World War II veteran who was brutally killed by teenagers because he would not give them money.And Mrs.Tuff preventing the next possible school massacre? Where is the chat and knowledge about that? It is things like this that is giving me more and more reasons to move out of this country.We now live in a society filled with citizens who take a *thrive* on elitist and materialistic BS.


----------



## Zeppelin

I'm an atheist, but if heaven were real, it sounds like it would suck.

I mean apparently there's no marriage, because everybody is I guess "married" to God & Jesus or something like that. Plus, all you do is pretty much worship God and stuff.

Also, it isn't a democracy or anything, it is pretty much a dictatorship with one "god" in charge. And it would get boring with everything being "perfect", there has to be some objective or problems to keep it interesting.

Yeah, if it was real, I would get kicked out.....


----------



## CoastalSprite

If you're not someone's friend, you're not allowed to be impolite to them...


----------



## Reclus

Bruce Willis is a talented actor.


----------



## Marakunda

JustAPhase said:


> Support the game developer *you monster*. A lot of people have the same attitude you do, and It really does hurt the industry.
> 
> Video games are art, when you pirate one, you're stealing someone else's creation.
> 
> Now if you pirate it with intent to buy it later, that's one thing. But straight up stealing it and using it without paying, that's just ridiculous.


Ha. Made me laugh more then it should have. Stealing isn't even that immoral or terrible of a thing to begin with, that combined with the fact that "pirating" isn't stealing, makes what you said completely ridiculous. Most video games aren't "art", and this is coming from a huge gamer.

"The industry" as you call it isn't being significantly hurt by piracy I'm sure, piracy isn't stealing, it's making a copy of something and simply downloading it. Has it ever occurred to you that some people might want "the industry" to be hurt? Obviously most people would buy the game, if they enjoyed it, but most games aren't that great. If anything piracy is just "separating the chaff" so to say, making it so the games that actually deserve the money get the recognition they deserve. Games should be about the fun and the experience, f*** the money. Game developers or movie producers who are apathetic towards piracy and copyright laws are probably some of the most respectable (and most rational thinking...) people in the world.

I'm very, *VERY* pro-piracy, and NOT just cause I'm a greedy c***. I'm pro piracy because it makes sense. It gives you a sense of freedom that I would hate to see gone from this world. The freedom to do whatever on the internet is probably the most important freedom. At least to me it is.

Is *THAT* an unpopular opinion?


----------



## redstar312

Video games are not art.


----------



## KelsKels

Im gonna make a big ol list that everyone can hate me for 

Starbucks is for snobs.
All alcohol tastes terrible.
Babies are disgusting.
Indie music sucks and listening to it doesn't make you cooler than other people.
Skyrim is a cool game and all, but its incredibly slow and can get boring.
Pink looks good on guys.
Most Japanese plot lines are completely ridiculous and many don't make a lot of sense.
Candy crush is the exact same thing as Bejeweled and theres no reason for its popularity.
Pie is better than cake.
Just because youre over 18 doesn't make you mature. Trust me. Im 20 and Im not mature.
I love games/movies/entertainment that gets you deeply involved with characters. Although violence is great and all.
Rainy days are the best.


----------



## Lids

My unpopular opinion is less of an opinion and more of an unpopular fact - I know that marriage was originally NOT a romantic or even religious thing, it was a trade of goods (unfortunate that women were seen as goods, but they were), aka your daughter for either money, material goods, or political gain. I have noticed people get very offended if you point out the origins of marriage.

My unpopular opinion is that wedding ceremonies need to be changed. The whole idea of the father "giving away" the bride to the groom is an archaic thing, and it's insulting even if it doesn't have the same meaning today.

Honestly, I think we should just get rid of marriage, unless people can just calm the **** down and realize marriage shouldn't be defined by gender. Two consenting adults should be enough for marriage.


----------



## thirdcoming

I agree with everyone that say marriage is useless.

Hard work doesn't mean results or success. You only hear about those who made it not the thousands who fail.

A job is modern day slavery. Give anyone the choice and many wouldn't work.

Living in the city suck.

Every junk food restaurant and process food maker should be abolished and arrested for crimes against humanity. Poisoning people to make money shouldn't be allowed


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

thirdcoming said:


> Hard work doesn't mean results or success. You only hear about those who made it not the thousands who fail.


Word.


----------



## asphodel

Lids said:


> *My unpopular opinion is less of an opinion and more of an unpopular fact - I know that marriage was originally NOT a romantic or even religious thing, it was a trade of goods (unfortunate that women were seen as goods, but they were), aka your daughter for either money, material goods, or political gain. I have noticed people get very offended if you point out the origins of marriage.
> *
> My unpopular opinion is that wedding ceremonies need to be changed. The whole idea of the father "giving away" the bride to the groom is an archaic thing, and it's insulting even if it doesn't have the same meaning today.
> 
> Honestly, I think we should just get rid of marriage, unless people can just calm the **** down and realize marriage shouldn't be defined by gender. Two consenting adults should be enough for marriage.


You threaten to take away their convenient scapegoat every time you try to talk to them about how people didn't piss rainbows and crap lollipops in their grandparents' day.


----------



## markwalters2

Butthole tattoos are sh*t.


----------



## Dylan2

The treatment of psychological disorders should be based on research findings.


----------



## StayTrueToYou

Minecraft is dumb. I don't understand why it's so popular


----------



## Arkiasis

I have no problem with suicide and think it should be a fundamental human right. And I'm not just talking about euthanasia. It's a choice and should be respected as such, we should be able to do whatever we want to to our own bodies.


----------



## badluckbrian

lyric said:


> This is pretty self-explanatory. You share opinions of yours that most people don't share or would disagree on. I'll start off.
> 
> I thought the movie Inception was boring. (I actually fell asleep)
> 
> I think The Beatles and Coldplay are two of the most overrated bands ever.
> 
> I find girls with short hair cuts to be cute (most of the time)
> 
> I dislike purses, makeup, and dresses.
> 
> I hate the Harry Potter and Twilight series. (books and movies)
> 
> I prefer movies from the past over movies from the present.
> 
> I find long hair to be VERY sexy on men.
> 
> I don't care about most Apple products or any new one that's released.
> 
> I love Symphonic Metal. :boogie
> 
> I'm Black and I hate Tyler Perry films.
> 
> There are many, many more. I'll post em later.


I agree with you on all those except I'm not black. Your awesome.


----------



## badluckbrian

I love chopping onions
I hate Jenifer Aniston, she is 2 dimentional and bland people!
I can't stand singing, music and dancing, what the hell is the point 
Jackass 1,2 and 3 are up there with the greatest comedies ever made
Game of Thrones is boring 
Jack Black has never told one single joke, he is a waste of space 
Ferrari!!! The list of cars that are so much better and cheaper is so long I'm not going to bother 
Robert Dinero!!!! he is a terrible actor


----------



## Archeron

Patrick Dempsey is not attractive.Nope.Never.
The grammys are overrated.
Elementary is _ridiculos_.Irene is Moriarty now ?Really now? What is next? Mycroft is a hooker?
Football is about some morons that get hightly paid to run and kick a ball into a square.There is no art,and i don't understand how some people get so excited about it.
Till _Death_ Us Do Part is nonsense.Use the secretary or the dude from the bar instead.
Rapists should not be put in jail.Just shoot them already.
"Reality-shows" should be prohibited.Get yourself a wife like normal people do you steroids eater.
The Duggars should be all sterilized.


----------



## AussiePea

Melinoe said:


> *Patrick Dempsey is not attractive.Nope.Never.*
> The grammys are overrated.
> Elementary is _ridiculos_.Irene is Moriarty now ?Really now? What is next? Mycroft is a hooker?
> Football is about some morons that get hightly paid to run and kick a ball into a square.There is no art,and i don't understand how some people get so excited about it.
> Till _Death_ Us Do Part is nonsense.Use the secretary or the dude from the bar instead.
> Rapists should not be put in jail.Just shoot them already.
> "Reality-shows" should be prohibited.Get yourself a wife like normal people do you steroids eater.
> The Duggars should be all sterilized.


But...but he's a professional racing driver! He gains a million cool points for that alone in my books!


----------



## Archeron

AussiePea said:


> But...but he's a professional racing driver! He gains a million cool points for that alone in my books!


I know that,and it is remarkable but i don't see why every single woman just goes.."Oh Patrick..faint",like he is the most awesome man ever.


----------



## asphodel

Animals are not better than humans and nature is not loving. Their world is full of rape, murder, necrophilia, and more.


----------



## redstar312

I wish they would stop building more stupid condos in this city. When we finally use up all the available housing, we should just put up a sign at the airport that says "Go away. We're full. Try Calgary instead."


----------



## WhatBITW

Rock music is dead.


----------



## WhatBITW

Strength in numbers is always better than standing alone and it's better to just join the crowd and try to fit in.


----------



## Kalliber

All these stop FAP threats are dumb, sad and funny.


----------



## enjo

Taylor swift is so overrated. Her songs are stupid and lame.

The candy crush saga is the dumbest game ever. And I bet everyone agrees with this.

The US media should be more diverse. It's so white!!

Watching baseball and soccer is as boring as golf.

I hate sympathy. I find people who uses this as a form of moral support thinks too highly of themselves. Ticks me off.


----------



## Lids

enjo said:


> Taylor swift is so overrated. Her songs are stupid and lame.
> 
> The candy crush saga is the dumbest game ever. And I bet everyone agrees with this.
> 
> *The US media should be more diverse. It's so white!!*
> 
> Watching baseball and soccer is as boring as golf.
> 
> I hate sympathy. I find people who uses this as a form of moral support thinks too highly of themselves. Ticks me off.


and so male. it is far too white male-centric for my tastes.


----------



## gnomealone

I can't bring myself to trust anyone in a "helping" profession who charges $160 +/hour. And forget "sliding scale"; it still seems like a fast
road to financial ruin only with a modicum of pity. PLEASE someone
refute this.


----------



## Radiant Sunsets

I really hate Jennifer Lawrence. She is so overrated.


----------



## Jesuszilla

George Carlin is not funny. Not only that I think he's one of the worst comedians I've ever heard


----------



## diamondheart89

Jesuszilla said:


> George Carlin is not funny. Not only that I think he's one of the worst comedians I've ever heard


----------



## arnie

Firefly is boring and the acting is cliche.


----------



## thepigeon2222

i hate all of today's POP and Rap music
Rap artist do not have talent are it is not art 
Coldplay and the band fun. isn't rock
fall out boy sucks
lady gaga sucks too
fandoms are stupid
racism is funny
most Stereotypes are true
i hate that movie hungry games 
Will Ferrell isn't funny
neither is Adam Sandler or Chris rock
Modern family is overrated
South park is stupid
Someone said the Grammy are overrated
so are the vma's and they rarely show any good artist anymore
i hate anime
Micheal Jackson sucks
Whitney Houston too
i hope kids that do drugs die 
and kids who have underage sex get hiv or any other std 
techno and dubstep is stupid
racism is okay 
George Zimmerman is not guilty and is innocent 
liberal art degrees are for idiots
justin beiber and kanye west are not talented
sandy hook shooting was an inside job
life isn't that bad
graffiti is not art
skateboarding is not a sport 
tumblr is stupid
i am not proud to be Mexican or being any race for that matter i rather be my own race and still hate it.
if you're offended by something i think you deserve to be offend because you still live a shell and p**sy


----------



## zonebox

Jesuszilla said:


> George Carlin is not funny. Not only that I think he's one of the worst comedians I've ever heard


To each their own, I found the guy to be hilarious. Not to say I agree with everything he said, but his performance always got me laughing.


----------



## Vuldoc

-drinking alcohol is just plain stupid doesn't matter what the reason is.
-drug users are so f**king annoying when they are being try hard pseudo-intellectuals/philosophers
-pseudo-intellectuals/philosophers in general should just have their vocal chord violently removed from their throat.
-people that feel "freedom of [insert your amendment here]" extends to private venues like this forum are stupid, it's owned by a person that can choose just how strict moderation is.
-smoking makes you look like a douche.
-video games are dumb
-girls that proudly announce they are nerdy/geeky annoy me to no end and guys for that matter hopefully it's a passing fad.
-if you're a misanthrope just because people don't like you then you're dumb have a better reason than that.
-girls with make up are less attractive.
-democrats are dumb
-republicans are dumb
-your political party/affiliation is dumb


----------



## Jesuszilla

zonebox said:


> To each their own, I found the guy to be hilarious. Not to say I agree with everything he said, but his performance always got me laughing.


I thought he had good points but he came off as a cynical ******* who only pointed fingers at people for how terrible we are. Especially his later work which he was pretty much a grumpy old man telling awful jokes.


----------



## laura024

I don't give a f*** about the whole government spying fiasco.


----------



## thepigeon2222

in the end nobody cares
we all just die


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Left-wing, white people take more offence to so-called 'racism' than the "racial minorities" do..


----------



## Fear Goggles

-Paedophilia is just another sexual orientation.

-All people are not equal.

-Nazi human experimentation has saved more lives than it destroyed.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Marakunda said:


> Ha. Made me laugh more then it should have. Stealing isn't even that immoral or terrible of a thing to begin with, that combined with the fact that "pirating" isn't stealing, makes what you said completely ridiculous. Most video games aren't "art", and this is coming from a huge gamer.
> 
> "The industry" as you call it isn't being significantly hurt by piracy I'm sure, piracy isn't stealing, it's making a copy of something and simply downloading it. Has it ever occurred to you that some people might want "the industry" to be hurt? Obviously most people would buy the game, if they enjoyed it, but most games aren't that great. If anything piracy is just "separating the chaff" so to say, making it so the games that actually deserve the money get the recognition they deserve. Games should be about the fun and the experience, f*** the money. Game developers or movie producers who are apathetic towards piracy and copyright laws are probably some of the most respectable (and most rational thinking...) people in the world.
> 
> I'm very, *VERY* pro-piracy, and NOT just cause I'm a greedy c***. I'm pro piracy because it makes sense. It gives you a sense of freedom that I would hate to see gone from this world. The freedom to do whatever on the internet is probably the most important freedom. At least to me it is.
> 
> Is *THAT* an unpopular opinion?


I can't see how any game developing company would agree with this. Piracy is stealing, its base comes from the word pirate and it doesn't just include physical things. You're stealing data. That said, perhaps some companies do not deserve the money for their games, so just don't play that game. I think if you worked on creating a particular game, and someone pirated it, you would not be as okay with it as you are. Just because it works for you, doesn't mean it's the right thing to do.

Also, my unpopular opinion may be that above, but also I usually agree with someone that everyone disagrees with. Even if it were an extreme topic that no one supported, I'd feel bad for the lone person who is debating the other side and try to understand what they meant. Often times I'd end up agreeing with them.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Today's video games are sub-par in enjoyment compared the games of past generations.

I enjoy some of the cartoons of this era, even though I also like stuff from the 90's.

A lot of plots from Japanese-animated cartoons are stale, overused, and fairly predictable.

A lot of indie games are much more enjoyable than a lot of the high-budget, triple A title games now.

The new Pokemon generations are awesome.

Feminists and MRA's are more annoying than helpful. There are a few who actually help out the sex they defend, but most of them just whine about the opposing gender that has "privileges", and not to forget that they tend to be professional victims.

Republicans and Democrats suck. A lot of them are so narrow minded to the point that even if a rational point is made, they would still argue that the point is invalid because it was made by the opposing side.

Discovery ID is a horrible channel. Nothing but the same stuff with different labels.

Paranormal-based shows like Ghost Hunters are crap. They take away from the investigation by trying to pass it off as "entertainment". I hate all of the cut-aways and the constant explanations like "EVP stands for Electronic Voice Phenomenon". Seriously they explain that like every episode! I would prefer raw, unedited video, but I have to remember it's TV.

The fact that court cases like the George-Zimmerman and Jodi Arias cases get more lime-light than situations, like say our debt crisis, weather phenomenons (including space weather) that can and usually do have impacts on our environment, and other events that could use more coverage such as police brutality, the continuing dwindling of our freedoms, and government corruption. Or in short, mainstream media sucks.


----------



## thirdcoming

Anyone who use make up, nail products, hair extension, coloring hair will always be fake in my eyes. It's fake beauty, in reality you don't look as good as you do with make up or surgery. Just be yourself, your real self


----------



## Lids

thirdcoming said:


> Anyone who use make up, nail products, hair extension, coloring hair will always be fake in my eyes. It's fake beauty, in reality you don't look as good as you do with make up or surgery. Just be yourself, your real self


That's a bit narrow-minded. In fact, I guess I shouldn't wear a bra either because that would make me a fake too. Presenting my boobs as they are not. But seriously, if make-up and nail polish makes a girl or guy feel good about themselves, what is the big deal? I wear make-up, and I wear it for me and no one else. I think make-up is a fun way of expressing myself. I also used to dye my hair before I realized how damaging affordable hair dyes are. I don't paint my nails, but that is because I don't have the patience to wait for them to dry and also my nails are prone to breaking so it seems like a waste of time to do anymore than basic nail care with them. If someone wants to get extensions or get plastic surgery then who cares? If it makes them happy, then good for them. I don't believe augementing your appearance makes you a fake, what makes you a fake is if you act like you are not. And that is what I find off-putting.


----------



## Pacotaco

Vuldoc said:


> -drinking alcohol is just plain stupid doesn't matter what the reason is.
> -drug users are so f**king annoying when they are being try hard pseudo-intellectuals/philosophers
> -pseudo-intellectuals/philosophers in general should just have their vocal chord violently removed from their throat.
> -people that feel "freedom of [insert your amendment here]" extends to private venues like this forum are stupid, it's owned by a person that can choose just how strict moderation is.
> -smoking makes you look like a douche.
> -video games are dumb
> -girls that proudly announce they are nerdy/geeky annoy me to no end and guys for that matter hopefully it's a passing fad.
> -if you're a misanthrope just because people don't like you then you're dumb have a better reason than that.
> -girls with make up are less attractive.
> -democrats are dumb
> -republicans are dumb
> -your political party/affiliation is dumb


I respect all your opinions. (Trust me, my last post on this thread would show I've got a lot of pretty unpopular ones too...) But in response, if a man cares what I want to put on my face, I find him not only less attractive for that but also am a bit turned off in general. It's a weird thing.

Also, put yourself in a woman's shoes. We are bombarded from the early ages of adolescence that we need to look a certain way. The same guy who tells you, "Oh, you look beautiful without makeup, I'm sure you don't even need it," will say, "Are you sick?" the one day you have no time to do more than brush your hair and run out the door.

Most men seem to say a similar line. "Be your real self, just you." But they don't really want that. They want some imaginary, perfect woman who looks like a natural beauty without a stitch of makeup. This isn't real. Even that girl you've always thought looked gorgeous and "natural" probably had to do a little something to get there. Tinted moisturizer, a swipe of mascara, tinted lip balm, etc... We are human beings, like you. Our skin isn't perfect upon waking. It is often as splotchy, oily, acne-scarred as any man's, but we go through lengths to disguise it.

Don't confuse tacky or heavily done makeup with, "Girls with makeup are less attractive." I get told all that time how "naturally" pretty I am, and I'm not ashamed to tell them it takes some work to look this natural.
(But, of course, going without gets me weird stares from people I know. Being a female in this world is so lovely -_- )

From your perspective, I can understand a man's apprehension of, how do I know the real "her" if I've never seen her without a bit of makeup on? Well, if you like who she is personality wise and you like everything else about her, what difference does it make?


----------



## Overthinker80

--Absolutely all drugs should be legal in the privacy of one's own home, and some of the less harmful ones you should only have to be like 14 to do, harder ones you should maybe need to be 18-21 depending on the substance

--Suicide should be legal

---Absolutely anything you want to do to your own body is your own business no matter what it is so long as it doesn't directly hurt anyone else

---Most subjects taught in school are not worth the time to teach or learn, especially beyond a certain age, math and english should not be taught beyond 8th grade, history and science should not be taught beyond like 6th grade, subjects instead should consist of practical real world skills like: carpentry, out doors survival tactics, urban survival tactics, cooking and home economics, money managing/how to do your taxes/understanding how to use your local bank, car mechanics,etc

--School does not prepare you for the real world

--Meditation should be taught from a VERY young age in school

--people should be paid money according to how much their profession benefits society. Actors and celebrities should make about as much as fast food workers make now for example, whereas someone like a fireman should make as much as modern celebrities

---there should be no censorship ever anywhere

---people need to get back to nature as much as possible in as many ways as possible

---martial arts and self defense should be taught in school

---if someone has a serious history of violence or unjust acts towards others they should not be permitted to have children because they will only pass on their bad influence

---prisons should not have shared showers for the prisoner's protection and so they will not be raped

---Serious verbal abuse should, under certain conditions, be considered a crime punishable by law


----------



## thirdcoming

Lids said:


> That's a bit narrow-minded. In fact, I guess I shouldn't wear a bra either because that would make me a fake too. Presenting my boobs as they are not. But seriously, if make-up and nail polish makes a girl or guy feel good about themselves, what is the big deal? I wear make-up, and I wear it for me and no one else. I think make-up is a fun way of expressing myself. I also used to dye my hair before I realized how damaging affordable hair dyes are. I don't paint my nails, but that is because I don't have the patience to wait for them to dry and also my nails are prone to breaking so it seems like a waste of time to do anymore than basic nail care with them. If someone wants to get extensions or get plastic surgery then who cares? If it makes them happy, then good for them. I don't believe augementing your appearance makes you a fake, what makes you a fake is if you act like you are not. And that is what I find off-putting.


But is it real beauty? No. I would prefer people to be confident about how they really look like. No one is perfect, everyone has flaws. That remind me of my ex gf who wouldn't leave her apartment without makeup. It is like wearing a mask because you want people to think that you are flawless or has less flaws.

Also a bra is useful for a girl to wear. You can call me fake, but what do you know about me?

Now I'm sorry that my opinion stroke a nerve with you, but this is the unpopular opinions thread


----------



## Glass Child

thirdcoming said:


> Anyone who use make up, nail products, hair extension, coloring hair will always be fake in my eyes. It's fake beauty, in reality you don't look as good as you do with make up or surgery. Just be yourself, your real self


I guess I've gotta stop shaving. All natural, you know?

My uncommon opinions:
- Age doesn't mean anything
- Black/white tones are not boring
- No one is special


----------



## enjo

Fear Goggles said:


> -Paedophilia is just another sexual orientation.
> 
> -All people are not equal.
> 
> -Nazi human experimentation has saved more lives than it destroyed.


Nope. Pedophilia is wrong. It's a disorder. It shouldn't be a sexual orientation or be part of the norm.


----------



## Zeppelin

Las Vegas is overrated and stupid. I don't get why so many people like to go there and waste money on stuff there like gambling.


----------



## redstar312

yukikodunkzone said:


> I can't see how any game developing company would agree with this. Piracy is stealing, its base comes from the word pirate and it doesn't just include physical things. You're stealing data. That said, perhaps some companies do not deserve the money for their games, so just don't play that game. I think if you worked on creating a particular game, and someone pirated it, you would not be as okay with it as you are. Just because it works for you, doesn't mean it's the right thing to do.
> 
> Also, my unpopular opinion may be that above, but also I usually agree with someone that everyone disagrees with. Even if it were an extreme topic that no one supported, I'd feel bad for the lone person who is debating the other side and try to understand what they meant. Often times I'd end up agreeing with them.


It is impossible to steal data. It is not stealing because there is no element of deprivation. There's nothing the copyright holder does not have after the act of piracy that they had before the act. If you walked into a store and took an item off the shelf and took it home without paying for it then that is stealing because you have deprived the owner of something. If you download a game from the internet you have not deprived the copyright holder of anything.

You have the right to unpopular opinions, but the "opinion" that piracy is theft is factually and demonstrably wrong. You may as well state that it's your opinion that the Earth is flat and only 5,000 years old.


----------



## komorikun

thirdcoming said:


> Anyone who use make up, nail products, hair extension, coloring hair will always be fake in my eyes. It's fake beauty, in reality you don't look as good as you do with make up or surgery. Just be yourself, your real self


What about body hair removal and dieting?


----------



## Owl-99

Zeppelin said:


> Las Vegas is overrated and stupid. I don't get why so many people like to go there and waste money on stuff there like gambling.


Because sin city attracts the wannabe gangsters and low lifes. And there are many many stupid people who like to waste money in the casinos.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I don't think this should be an unpopular opinion, but Miley Cyrus is a hottie and I like her devil-may-care attitude about the reaction towards her performance.


----------



## lyric

Ha, my thread is still going. I'm so proud.


----------



## Lids

thirdcoming said:


> But is it real beauty? No. I would prefer people to be confident about how they really look like. No one is perfect, everyone has flaws. That remind me of my ex gf who wouldn't leave her apartment without makeup. It is like wearing a mask because you want people to think that you are flawless or has less flaws.
> 
> Also a bra is useful for a girl to wear. You can call me fake, but what do you know about me?
> 
> Now I'm sorry that my opinion stroke a nerve with you, but this is the unpopular opinions thread


Bras and shaving are just as fake as makeup, surgery, and hair coloring if you believe those three things are fake. They are all used to modify your body to make your more attractive. So if wearing make-up is fake then so is shaving and wearing a bra because you aren't showing the "real" you, you are showing a different person. Boobs don't look like they do with a bra on, so you are faking your own body type and shaven bodies aren't natural because humans are born with hair on their body. So honestly you hate on the ones you find unattractive, but have no problem ignoring modifcations that make women more attractive to you. It's hypocrisy on your end.


----------



## thirdcoming

Lids said:


> Bras and shaving are just as fake as makeup, surgery, and hair coloring if you believe those three things are fake. They are all used to modify your body to make your more attractive. So if wearing make-up is fake then so is shaving and wearing a bra because you aren't showing the "real" you, you are showing a different person. Boobs don't look like they do with a bra on, so you are faking your own body type and shaven bodies aren't natural because humans are born with hair on their body. So honestly you hate on the ones you find unattractive, but have no problem ignoring modifcations that make women more attractive to you. It's hypocrisy on your end.


I actually think most girls look better with make up and prefer big fake tits over small real ones. I just find it fake and unnecessary and I'll never make fun of someone because they have attributes that I don't find attractive. I'm sure there are things about my body that people wouldn't like, but I'm not going to bother hiding this flaw I don't see how hair removal and putting make up is the same thing. Hair removal is removing a part of your body, it's natural. Make up is adding powder on you, it's not natural. Putting silicon in your body is not natural.

I will give you one thing though, saying that people who do those things are fake might have been exaggerate, but saying that it's true beauty is flat out lying.


----------



## thirdcoming

komorikun said:


> What about body hair removal and dieting?


Not the same thing. You are changing your look based on natural factors


----------



## thirdcoming

komorikun said:


> What about body hair removal and dieting?


Those are fine. There is nothing wrong with wanting to look better as long as it's natural. I realized that I exaggerated a bit. The people who use make up aren't necessarily fake, but the beauty they are showing is.


----------



## Charmander

-I think we need to bring capital punishment back to this country (Will probably never happen)
-People should practise their religions in the privacy of their own homes and not preach it to me on the street.
-People have total right to take their own lives. Assisted suicide should be completely legal. All they should be able to do is get permission beforehand.
-If you say that money wouldn't make you happier you're lying.
-Tom and Jerry/Looney Tunes were never that funny
-People in general need to grow a backbone and stop getting offended by every little thing.
-Michael Buble's songs all sound the same
-The Sam Raimi Spider-Man films were miles better than TASM.
-White lies are good in some cases (Not in relationships)
-People aren't jealous of America's "freedom"
-If you have to refer to someone as a racist without any logical reasoning, you've lost the argument
-Shawshank Redemption was kinda boring.
-The average 16 year old is not mature enough to vote.
-Driving tests should be done differently. It should be judged based on overall performance after a series of tests, not the ultra-strict 30 minute one we have now. It's ridiculous to fail someone over extremely minor things that nobody actually cares about after they've passed. 
-If you were born and raised in the US, then you're not Irish.
-Catcher in the Rye was good but not _that_ good.
-I'd never even consider using a PC over a console.
-So-called Asylum seekers who ignore all the other safe points and come straight for Britain are benefit scroungers.
-Steve Jobs shouldn't be getting all the credit for Apple.
-Female tennis is much more entertaining
-Only the disabled should be entitled to benefits
-Doctor Who has gone very downhill since Steven Moffat took over
-Men/women smoking has never been a turn-off for me
-Swords are cooler than guns.
-Nightclubs are just deafeningly loud and claustrophobic. Nothing enjoyable about them whatsoever.
-The beach and the sea is horrible, though nice to look at.

(Oh wow, after spending an hour randomly writing stuff down and going to do other stuff I didn't notice how much I'd typed)


----------



## Overthinker80

Fear Goggles said:


> -Paedophilia is just another sexual orientation.
> 
> -All people are not equal.
> 
> -Nazi human experimentation has saved more lives than it destroyed.


I disagree on the Paedophilia thing, and if you feel that way do you think that paedophiles shouldn't be imprisoned?

What about rape?

Is being a rapist a "sexual orientation" in your opinion?

Also, how in your opinion has "nazi human experimentation saved more lives than it destroyed"?

Does that INCLUDE the holocaust?


----------



## Daniel C

Charmander said:


> -Doctor Who has gone very downhill since Steven Moffat took over


:eek Well actually this seems to be not so much of an unpopular opinion. But I don't get it, Moffat writes so brilliantly. I love his ever changing plotlines, his hilarious dialogues, his totally absurd creations... it's all plainly so much fun to watch. I think Moffat and Matt Smith together have brought a whole new dynamic into the show. Why do so many people dislike him?


----------



## Daniel C

Overthinker80 said:


> I disagree on the Paedophilia thing, and if you feel that way do you think that paedophiles shouldn't be imprisoned?
> 
> What about rape?
> 
> Is being a rapist a "sexual orientation" in your opinion?


Well actually you seem to be confusing paedophilia with child rape. Not all pedophiles are child molesters; the vast majority just feels attracted to children but does not handle accordingly. In which case, obviously, there is no reason to imprison them and no reason to regard paedophilia as anything but a different sexual attraction, as Mr. Fear Goggles said. Comparing paedophilia to rape is like comparing being being male to being a murderer simply because ther might be a link between testosteron and criminal activity.


----------



## Overthinker80

Daniel C said:


> Well actually you seem to be confusing paedophilia with child rape. Not all pedophiles are child molesters; the vast majority just feels attracted to children but does not handle accordingly. In which case, obviously, there is no reason to imprison them and no reason to regard paedophilia as anything but a different sexual attraction, as Mr. Fear Goggles said. Comparing paedophilia to rape is like comparing being being male to being a murderer simply because ther might be a link between testosteron and criminal activity.


Ok, well if that's what he meant than actually, as bad as it might SOUND, it's not totally crazy.

Since the dawn of time sexual attraction has been a very broad thing, with people of all ages and sexes being attracted to all other sorts.

Attraction by itself isn't wrong, it's acting on it in certain cases, which is.

So I can see his point kind of.


----------



## Archeron

Daniel C said:


> :eek Well actually this seems to be not so much of an unpopular opinion. But I don't get it, Moffat writes so brilliantly. I love his ever changing plotlines, his hilarious dialogues, his totally absurd creations... it's all plainly so much fun to watch. I think Moffat and Matt Smith together have brought a whole new dynamic into the show. Why do so many people dislike him?


_I mostly dislike him,because once he took over,everything changed._
_Nothing about Donna Bloody Noble,or even Martha,Jack,Torchwood (?),just a lousy imagine in one episode.It is like they never existed in the first place._
_Would it kill him to bring one of them,just one,back? Just one episode.Would it?_
_Besides this whole Amy is River Song mother is just.weird._

_Sure he can write good episodes,but some are just strange..the dolls that never freaking stop giggling,stupid pieces of wood._

_Also Sherlock.I still hope that one day,to get another season.How did Sherlock faked his death would be fantastic information,thank you._


----------



## redstar312

Pedophilia is not a "different sexual attraction;" it is a severe mental abnormality as it is widely understood that it is evidence of a malfunctioning mind to be sexually attracted to those who have not yet developed secondary sex characteristics. While I agree that the pedophile who does not act on his urges should not be convicted of a crime and sent to prison, he should be sent for mandatory psychiatric care until his dangerous and deviant sexual proclivities are eliminated. If you think that pedophilia is simply a "different sexual attraction" or orientation then you do not know what pedophilia actually is (or you don't know what sexual orientation is either).

People in this thread really need to learn the difference between opinion and fact. You don't get to have your own facts, unpopular or otherwise.


----------



## Lids

redstar312 said:


> Pedophilia is not a "different sexual attraction;" it is a severe mental abnormality as it is widely understood that it is evidence of a malfunctioning mind to be sexually attracted to those who have not yet developed secondary sex characteristics. While I agree that the pedophile who does not act on his urges should not be convicted of a crime and sent to prison, he should be sent for mandatory psychiatric care until his dangerous and deviant sexual proclivities are eliminated. If you think that pedophilia is simply a "different sexual attraction" or orientation then you do not know what pedophilia actually is (or you don't know what sexual orientation is either).
> 
> People in this thread really need to learn the difference between opinion and fact. You don't get to have your own facts, unpopular or otherwise.


A lot of the issues I have now as an adult come from being molested by an adult man when I was 5. So I agree with you here. Furthermore, I grew up in a house surrounded by books on mental illness. Pedophilia is not a sexuality. It is a mental disturbance. Being sexually attracted to children is not normal or okay in any way shape or form. And yeah, I don't believe that people who have not acted on it should be sent to prison, but it should be dealt with.

I personally think pedophilia may often stem from past sexual abuse, much like intentional sexual predators of any sort often do. I know that in the two or three years after what happened to me I molested other children and exposed them to sexual information a elementry schooler had no buisness knowing, something I feel horrible for now as an adult now that I understand what I did, but I also know it was cause and effect. I had not been like that prior to the assault. I was a fairly normal child, social anxiety aside, prior. So while what I did was horrible, I know that had I not been sexually assualted it would not have happened. I was very young and did not understand and was simply lashing out. Eventually, as I got older, I kept ending up in abusive situations - physically, sexually, verbally, and emotionally abusive friendships and relationships, and I in turn became very verbally abusive. I did eventually grow out of it once I matured and understood what was happening and dealt with my anger.

But I think in a lot of cases, people like that had similar experiences but they were never able to fix themselves or get help and it turned into something very, very ugly. Idk. Maybe I'm wrong. This is just how I see it.


----------



## Charmander

Daniel C said:


> :eek Well actually this seems to be not so much of an unpopular opinion. But I don't get it, Moffat writes so brilliantly. I love his ever changing plotlines, his hilarious dialogues, his totally absurd creations... it's all plainly so much fun to watch. I think Moffat and Matt Smith together have brought a whole new dynamic into the show. Why do so many people dislike him?


I liked S5 and S6 but ended up liking a few episodes and disliking the rest, whereas with Russell T Davies I'd like most of the episodes and hate only a few.
I think that's the thing, some people like the fact that his plotlines are complex and some don't. He's great at doing Sherlock though.
And we still have him to thank for the Weeping Angels and Silence in the Library so I don't hate him too much.


----------



## Kalliber

Miley cyrus has a chicken butt


----------



## thirdcoming

a good read on pedophilia http://articles.latimes.com/2013/jan/14/local/la-me-pedophiles-20130115


----------



## BillDauterive

I don't think that every single human life is sacred and worth to preserve at any cost. I don't believe in the full sanctity of human life.


----------



## enjo

Self righteous people are hypocrites.


----------



## XnatashaX

There should be no such thing as marriage.

There is no evidence of god.

Cooking from scratch and eating healthy isn't hard.

Reality shows should be illegal.

NASA should get unlimited funding. 

Pizza is overrated.

Polygamy should not be illegal.

Leggings as pants do not work for everyone.....

Pantyhose as pants should be illegal.

coffee is nasty.

Yes, girls we do need to lift weights not just cardio... Tone, tone, tone. 

Humans are just another animal. We are no better.

I hate youtube cat videos.

I hate when people complain about rich people buying expensive things. They buy in proportion to their income. 

Cutting your hair for Locs of love is waste of time. Locs of love toss most of the hair they receive. (Not because they are an evil corporation, but because most people don't have good quality virgin hair). If you want to do something, donate directly to the cancer society. 

When men say they like women without makeup, they really mean they like women with natural makeup.

There will never be world peace.


----------



## probably offline

XnatashaX said:


> When men say they like women without makeup, they really mean they like women with natural makeup.


This can't be said too many times.


----------



## life01

no i disagree


----------



## Lids

Too true. I swear, most men can't even tell that those women with "no makeup, I love girls who look natural" are wearing makeup to make themselves look what men consider natural. I feel like a lot of men don't understand that there are many ways to wear make-up, wearing make-up doesn't mean you look like a 18th century hooker (well, not always :lol), it can mean a lot of different looks depending on how much you are using, what colors you are using, and the quality of the makeup itself.


----------



## sas111

Most women don't have the guts to openly admit they regret having kids. From the view I see it whenever I see a child and a mother, it looks like a nightmare. The cute little hands couldn't possibly make up for the draining funds, constant stress, lack of comfort/sleep, and weight gain. Many children grow up to despise their parents, even after 18 years of exhausting efforts. 
They take, and always want more, never to give anything back. 

The constant baby screams coming from my neighbors are making me miserable, and I'm not even in those ****ers house.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Game of Thrones is overrated.


----------



## Zeppelin

We need to go back to moon ASAP. And then Mars, then Titan, then Alpha Centari. We need to get there by 2100.


----------



## thirdcoming

I seen beautiful girls without make up. Though those are really rare
Make up is just not necessary to look good. If no one wore make up, no one would make a big deal about that fake beauty. Anyways people keep being naive into thinking you need stuff that you don't need, I can't help you there.


----------



## Overthinker80

redstar312 said:


> Pedophilia is not a "different sexual attraction;" it is a severe mental abnormality as it is widely understood that it is evidence of a malfunctioning mind to be sexually attracted to those who have not yet developed secondary sex characteristics. While I agree that the pedophile who does not act on his urges should not be convicted of a crime and sent to prison, he should be sent for mandatory psychiatric care until his dangerous and deviant sexual proclivities are eliminated. If you think that pedophilia is simply a "different sexual attraction" or orientation then you do not know what pedophilia actually is (or you don't know what sexual orientation is either).
> 
> People in this thread really need to learn the difference between opinion and fact. You don't get to have your own facts, unpopular or otherwise.


Ok, but just to play devil's advocate, what if a full grown man is attracted to a 13 or 14 year old girl who has already gone through puberty and has breasts etc?

They are considered "children" in our society, and yet in the medieval period it was perfectly normal for girls to get married at the age of 12 or 13.

I could see someone arguing that a preference for girls or boys who have only recently gone through puberty as opposed to older more developed men and women is not actually a sign of mental deviance at all but just a sexual preference.


----------



## starsfreak

-Going to parties and getting drunk every weekend is NOT COOL! And not being able to remember what happend is certainly NOT something you can be proud of....

-Colored jean look ridiculous


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I feel Jim Carrey is a better dramatic actor than comedic actor.


----------



## Estillum

The death penalty is appropriate for murderers and rapists.


----------



## Estillum

Overthinker80 said:


> --Suicide should be legal


Suicide isn't legal..? what are they going to do, arrest your corpse?


----------



## Overthinker80

Estillum said:


> Suicide isn't legal..? what are they going to do, arrest your corpse?


Not sure about the rest of the world but it's illegal in the U.S.

If your therapist or parents or family members for example, have a reason to believe you might try to kill yourself they can call the cops and have you arrested for your own protection and thrown in jail overnight and then possibly be put in some sort of institution so you can be monitored regularly by staff who will make sure you don't harm yourself.

I'm also guessing it would go on your arrest record.

I'm always surprised at the number of people who don't know this.


----------



## Overthinker80

I feel that women should have to take an active role in approaching men who they are interested in and often be the first to make a move (other than non-verbal cues which are not "moves" IMO) if they want to be accepted as equals in our society.

I think women who don't have the guts to approach men they are interested in should not criticize men who don't know how to approach them and we should work towards a society where an equal number of women approach and ask out men as the opposite.


----------



## Parsnip

I disagree with the reasoning that because one group of people have been collectively mistreated they are then entitled to mistreat another group of people. No one ever deserves it, no matter what people in the past have done. I'm seeing far too many people callously commenting on the mistreatment of youngsters as being deserved because "white privilege". No. No. No one deserves to be discriminated against, abused, tortured, murdered, made to fear leaving their house, just because of the colour of their skin or because of the privilege others perceive them as having due to their skin colouration. No one.


----------



## Lids

Overthinker80 said:


> I feel that women should have to take an active role in approaching men who they are interested in and often be the first to make a move (other than non-verbal cues which are not "moves" IMO) if they want to be accepted as equals in our society.
> 
> I think women who don't have the guts to approach men they are interested in should not criticize men who don't know how to approach them and we should work towards a society where an equal number of women approach and ask out men as the opposite.


In all fairness, it's usually difficult for us - we all brainwashed our entire lives to believe men need to make the first move and that men don't want women to make the first move. I don't believe any of that stuff anymore, but I still don't like to make the first move because a) I am shy, expecially when it comes to dating/sex stuff and b) I have a non-verbal learning disorder, so long story short, I don't understand non-verbal cues so usually I cannot tell at all if someone is even vaguely interested in me unless they verbalize it. And I don't want to make a fool out of myself by confessing attraction to someone when I can't even tell how they feel about my either way.

I don't believe men are obligated to make the first move at all. And I certainly don't discriminate with my first-move fear when it comes to gender - I have been the one asked out every time I dated, and I have dated women as well as men.


----------



## komorikun

thirdcoming said:


> I seen beautiful girls without make up. Though those are really rare
> Make up is just not necessary to look good. If no one wore make up, no one would make a big deal about that fake beauty. Anyways people keep being naive into thinking you need stuff that you don't need, I can't help you there.


It's competition. Maybe beautiful women don't need makeup but mediocre and ugly ones do in order to compete for guys.


----------



## komorikun

Overthinker80 said:


> I feel that women should have to take an active role in approaching men who they are interested in and often be the first to make a move (other than non-verbal cues which are not "moves" IMO) if they want to be accepted as equals in our society.
> 
> I think women who don't have the guts to approach men they are interested in should not criticize men who don't know how to approach them and we should work towards a society where an equal number of women approach and ask out men as the opposite.


Making the first move might be okay but then what? Men are too easy to get into bed, so courting them is sort of pointless.


----------



## diamondheart89

There's a tinge of "I'm so special look at my outrageous opinions" in pretty much every post in this thread.


----------



## moloko

Estillum said:


> Suicide isn't legal..? what are they going to do, arrest your corpse?


Sentenced to death penalty.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Overthinker80 said:


> I feel that women should have to take an active role in approaching men who they are interested in and often be the first to make a move (other than non-verbal cues which are not "moves" IMO) if they want to be accepted as equals in our society.
> 
> I think women who don't have the guts to approach men they are interested in should not criticize men who don't know how to approach them and we should work towards a society where an equal number of women approach and ask out men as the opposite.


yeah, it's interesting how so many women who claim to want "equality" are against this. ****ing hypocrites. :no


----------



## Overthinker80

Lids said:


> In all fairness, it's usually difficult for us - we all brainwashed our entire lives to believe men need to make the first move and that men don't want women to make the first move. I don't believe any of that stuff anymore, but I still don't like to make the first move because a) I am shy, expecially when it comes to dating/sex stuff and b) I have a non-verbal learning disorder, so long story short, I don't understand non-verbal cues so usually I cannot tell at all if someone is even vaguely interested in me unless they verbalize it. And I don't want to make a fool out of myself by confessing attraction to someone when I can't even tell how they feel about my either way.
> 
> I don't believe men are obligated to make the first move at all. And I certainly don't discriminate with my first-move fear when it comes to gender - I have been the one asked out every time I dated, and I have dated women as well as men.


Actually I have a Non Verbal Learning Disability too, so I know what that is like.

Difference is that as a guy I have to make the first move or I wont get a date/hook up, where as you are lucky enough not to have to, and that's what I think is unfair and feel a bit bitter about.

I understand that society has made women feel this way but I think society needs to change and I still don't see why women can't break out of this role and think for themselves.

I have been in situations where girls who liked me probably had all the signals they needed to see that I probably wasn't going to approach them, and they didn't ever take the initiative and I just dont get it.

In fact, I know that particular girls have wanted me to ask them out, been told I was shy and probably wouldn't by other people and their response was ANGER at me, and STILL not making the first move.

Blaming society is no excuse any more IMO.

Things need to change.


----------



## Overthinker80

komorikun said:


> Making the first move might be okay but then what? Men are too easy to get into bed, so courting them is sort of pointless.


Why?

If a women doesnt want to sleep with a man and wants to get to know him first she can impose that standard and let him know.

That in no way makes courting all men pointless, not to mention women want sex too.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Estillum said:


> Suicide isn't legal..? what are they going to do, arrest your corpse?


they arrest you if ur not sucessful


----------



## komorikun

Overthinker80 said:


> Why?
> 
> If a women doesnt want to sleep with a man and wants to get to know him first she can impose that standard and let him know.
> 
> That in no way makes courting all men pointless, not to mention women want sex too.


It's a time and effort waste. To make your moves on a guy and get your hopes up because the guy responded positively initially only to get nothing more than a one-night stand out of it. If men were more selective then it would not be a waste.


----------



## Overthinker80

komorikun said:


> It's a time and effort waste. To make your moves on a guy and get your hopes up because the guy responded positively initially only to get nothing more than a one-night stand out of it. If men were more selective then it would not be a waste.


WE get our hopes up that a girl who gives us a slight cue is interested and have them dashed when we misread her cues or dont meet her standards so what is the difference?

Maybe some men DO want more out of it, in fact, plenty of them do and wouldn't you say that most men who approach women also want sex?

And how can you always tell that's all they want?

You can't be sure 100% of the time so instead even if thats all we want you don't have to make the effort, if we want more you dont make the effort, either way you dont have to do anything.

So your stance is it's a waste of time and effort for YOU to approach us since we MIGHT only want sex, but actually also might want more than that or a relationship but it's not a waste of OUR time to risk humiliation and rejection from women who might want NEITHER sex OR a relationship???

How is that in any way fair at all???

Why is OUR time and effort and the fear we experience in approaching worth jack **** and women shouldn't have to make an effort?

Explain to me why that is right or fair??

Try to put yourself in the shoes of a shy guy who can't read social cues for a second and tell me why this scenario is fair.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Reading some of the recent posts in this thread reminds me why I think dating is incredibly stupid.

Hell, that's an unpopular opinion right there.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

-Accounting can be fun and is much more enjoyable than computer science.

-College years aren't that great and are only super fun for rich attractive extroverts with lots of money.


----------



## Overthinker80

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Reading some of the recent posts in this thread reminds me why I think dating is incredibly stupid.
> 
> Hell, that's an unpopular opinion right there. It's all a waste of ****ing time lol.


Not even that unpopular amongst men with SA.

I think women have made it so hard for us putting all the onus on us to act first that many of us have given up.

I know I generally feel like approaching women is not worth the effort with the failure rate and knowledge that making anything happen will be like pulling teeth every step of the way.

Anyways, I didnt mean to hijack the thread, but it seems that every time I or any of the other million guys on here who feel this way voice our opinions there are still girls who can justify why they should never have to lift a finger when it comes to initiating conversation or even playing an equal role in the initial stages of interacting with the opposite sex.

I don't think at least being met half way should be too much to ask.


----------



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew

Euthanasia should be mandatory for pathetic, worthless losers like me.


----------



## Overthinker80

Moving on:

Writers and artists in the U.S. should be given an annual grant like they are in Ireland.


----------



## komorikun

Overthinker80 said:


> WE get our hopes up that a girl who gives us a slight cue is interested and have them dashed when we misread her cues or dont meet her standards so what is the difference?


It's better to be rejected right away. To get an initial positive response, sex, only to get rejected is far worse and it takes up more of your time!!



> Maybe some men DO want more out of it, in fact, plenty of them do and wouldn't you say that most men who approach women also want sex?


Some do. I don't know the percentage but it is large, yes.



> And how can you always tell that's all they want?


It is often obvious.



> You can't be sure 100% of the time so instead even if thats all we want you don't have to make the effort, if we want more you dont make the effort, either way you dont have to do anything.
> 
> So your stance is it's a waste of time and effort for YOU to approach us since we MIGHT only want sex, but actually also might want more than that or a relationship but it's not a waste of OUR time to risk humiliation and rejection from women who might want NEITHER sex OR a relationship???
> 
> How is that in any way *fair* at all???
> 
> Why is OUR time and effort and the fear we experience in approaching worth jack **** and women shouldn't have to make an effort?
> 
> Explain to me why that is* right or fair*??
> 
> Try to put yourself in the shoes of a shy guy who can't read social cues for a second and tell me why this scenario is *fair*.


Why are you so fixated on fairness? Nothing is fair in love and war. I'm just telling you the logic behind why a woman might not want to make a first move.

Generally guys who approach are more likely to like me ALOT than a guy I would make the moves on. So maybe it is more efficient for a woman to wait for an attractive guy to make the moves on her. If that doesn't happen then making the moves on a guy could make sense but it's tricky finding someone that is attractive to you but at same time not out of your league.


----------



## Overthinker80

komorikun said:


> It's better to be rejected right away. To get an initial positive response, sex, only to get rejected is far worse.
> 
> Some do. I don't know the percentage but it is large, yes.
> 
> It is often obvious.
> 
> Why are you so fixated on fairness? Nothing is fair in love and war. I'm just telling you the logic behind why a woman might not want to make a first move.
> 
> Generally guys who approach are more likely to like me ALOT than a guy I would make the moves on. So maybe it is more efficient for a woman to wait for an attractive guy to make the moves on her. If that doesn't happen then making the moves on a guy could make sense but it's tricky finding someone that is attractive to you but at same time not out of your league.


Right "but it would also be more efficient" for a guy to wait for a women to initiate for exactly the same reasons.

The point here is sharing an opinion that might be "unpopular" and mine is that things SHOULD be more fair or equal, that it should not be unheard of for a women to approach a man first.

It's happened to me maybe twice in my life, which to my mind means this is an uncommon behavior.

There is still no reason IMO that so many shy guys should be lonely because women refuse to EVER make the same attempts towards initiating conversation that we make.

It is not right IMO that men should have to be the only ones expected to do this.

Nothing will ever be 100% equal, but I think an effort should be made by women to change this, and that society should move in a direction where these roles are more equally shared between men and women.

Too many shy guys who would otherwise have relationships suffer because women who might be interested can't break out of the established roles to approach them.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Overthinker80 said:


> Not even that unpopular amongst men with SA.
> 
> I think women have made it so hard for us putting all the onus on us to act first that many of us have given up.
> 
> I know I generally feel like approaching women is not worth the effort with the failure rate and knowledge that making anything happen will be like pulling teeth every step of the way.
> 
> Anyways, I didnt mean to hijack the thread, but it seems that every time I or any of the other million guys on here who feel this way voice our opinions there are still girls who can justify why they should never have to lift a finger when it comes to initiating conversation or even playing an equal role in the initial stages of interacting with the opposite sex.
> 
> I don't think at least being met half way should be too much to ask.


I don't even really want a GF but I can totally see where you're coming from.

This society has a tendency to tell men just to suck everything up and that they shouldn't complain about anything and there are sadly lot of people on SAS that share this line of thought.


----------



## Lushiro

There's no evidence that god does or does not exist
We humans make humanity more complicated than it has to be
#swag #yolo # alpha males #alpha females are stupid words
Going to parties to get drunk and laid all the time is overrated
Judging someone that does not affect your life in any way is stupid 
Bullying others in any way is stupid
Following society's norms is stupid
There's no justice in this world


----------



## komorikun

Overthinker80 said:


> Right "but it would also be more efficient" for a guy to wait for a women to initiate for exactly the same reasons.
> 
> The point here is sharing an opinion that might be "unpopular" and mine is that things SHOULD be more fair or equal, that it should not be unheard of for a women to approach a man first.
> 
> It's happened to me maybe twice in my life, which to my mind means this is an uncommon behavior.
> 
> There is still no reason IMO that so many shy guys should be lonely because women refuse to EVER make the same attempts towards initiating conversation that we make.
> 
> It is not right IMO that men should have to be the only ones expected to do this.
> 
> Nothing will ever be 100% equal, but I think an effort should be made by women to change this, and that society should move in a direction where these roles are more equally shared between men and women.
> 
> Too many shy guys who would otherwise have relationships suffer because women who might be interested can't break out of the established roles to approach them.


I guess the hornier party breaks down faster. Like the game of chicken.

Try going to nightclubs. Women hit on guys directly and indirectly (giving guys the eyes, accidentally bumping into them, etc.) a lot at nightclubs.

And with online dating there are ways women hint at interest but don't actually send a message.

I almost never get hit on in real life. The only way I've ever been able to meet cute guys was thru nightclubs and online dating sites.


----------



## Overthinker80

komorikun said:


> Try going to nightclubs. Women hit on guys directly and indirectly (giving guys the eyes, accidentally bumping into them, etc.) a lot at nightclubs.
> 
> And with online dating there are ways women hint at interest but don't actually send a message.
> 
> I almost never get hit on in real life. The only way I've ever been able to meet cute guys was thru nightclubs and online dating sites.


I have and I get those "hints" but 1) I have trouble reading non verbal cues 2) I have trouble starting conversation which is the biggest thing.

I've always wanted women to be the first to initiate VERBAL CONVERSATION and they wont.

And that's the other thing: you said women don't want to put themselves out there because the guy might only want sex but these signals they give mean they want to be approached WITHOUT having any real idea whether or not we'd only want sex, so then why can't they initiate a conversation instead of just "giving us the eyes"???

The reason is: It's easy to bat your eye lashes at someone and hard to initiate conversation.

The issue in these cases is clearly NOT what the intentions of this random guy they have already made eyes with, might be.

Every girl who gives me eyes has NO CLUE whether or not I'd just want sex so I wont buy that as an excuse.

Fact is, its not a screening process at all, it's just a combination of laziness and the same nervousness to approach that men experience combined with the knowledge that they dont actually HAVE to do anything, and that if this guy wont approach them someone else will so no big deal either way.

IMO girls giving guys "the eyes" but never initiating convo is basically an expression of women's satisfaction w/ the fact that society will never force them to make the first move like it does with guys DISGUISED AS A SCREENING PROCESS when it's often nothing of the sort.


----------



## guitarmatt

komorikun said:


> Try going to nightclubs. Women hit on guys directly and indirectly (giving guys the eyes, accidentally bumping into them, etc.) a lot at nightclubs.


It seems like it could be hard to tell whether a woman is really hitting on you or if she actually just accidentally bumped into you, at least for someone with SA/little experience. For me its hard to be sure about their intentions when they are indirect like that.


----------



## Overthinker80

guitarmatt said:


> It seems like it could be hard to tell whether a woman is really hitting on you or if she actually just accidentally bumped into you. For someone with SA at least. its hard to be sure about their intention when they are indirect like that.


Yes, and even when we do know, our poor social skills make it hard for us to start a conversation, and they usually refuse to which makes it basically a stand off, but where all the pressure is on the guy to act first.


----------



## guitarmatt

Overthinker80 said:


> The reason is: It's easy to bat your eye lashes at someone and hard to initiate conversation.


I have to agree


----------



## komorikun

Overthinker80 said:


> I have and I get those "hints" but 1) I have trouble reading non verbal cues 2) I have trouble starting conversation which is the biggest thing.
> 
> I've always wanted women to be the first to initiate VERBAL CONVERSATION and they wont.
> 
> And that's the other thing: you said women don't want to put themselves out there because the guy might only want sex but these signals they give mean they want to be approached WITHOUT having any real idea whether or not we'd only want sex, so then why can't they initiate a conversation instead of just "giving us the eyes"???
> 
> It's easy to bat your eye lashes at someone and hard to initiate conversation.
> 
> The issue in these cases is clearly NOT what the intentions of this random guy they have already made eyes with, might be.
> 
> Every girl who gives me eyes has NO CLUE whether or not I'd just want sex so I wont buy that as an excuse.
> 
> Fact is, its not a screening process at all, it's just a combination of laziness and the same nervousness to approach that men experience combined with the knowledge that they dont actually HAVE to do anything, and that if this guy wont approach someone else will so no big deal either way.
> 
> IMO girls giving guys "the eyes" but never initiating convo is basically women's satisfaction w/ the fact that society will never force them to make the first move like it does with guys DISGUISED AS A SCREENING PROCESS when it's often nothing of the sort.


Maybe you should drink more.

After being given the eyes if the guy is not that interested he will not approach. It is a small screening process and it is NOT screening for whether the guy only wants sex or not. It is screening the degree of interest the guy has in you since as you said neither party wants to be the first to make a move. There are other ways to screen though of course.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

komorikun said:


> Making the first move might be okay but then what? Men are too easy to get into bed, so courting them is sort of pointless.


What would you suggest for guys who are too shy to make the first move, then?

And not all guys want to just sleep with you. That is kind of a ridiculous statement.


----------



## komorikun

guitarmatt said:


> It seems like it could be hard to tell whether a woman is really hitting on you or if she actually just accidentally bumped into you, at least for someone with SA/little experience. For me its hard to be sure about their intentions when they are indirect like that.


If she seems friendly and keeps talking to you then..... I did this once, not exactly on purpose but...hehheehe...god that guy was so hot. I couldn't help myself. Beautiful penis too.


----------



## komorikun

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> What would you suggest for guys who are too shy to make the first move, then?
> 
> And not all guys want to just sleep with you. That is kind of a ridiculous statement.


Not all but a huge percentage. I already gave my suggestions a few posts above. I know ***** all about making the moves on people in real life (outside of bars/online).


----------



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew

I should have been choked to death at birth when I came out so ugly


----------



## guitarmatt

komorikun said:


> After being given the eyes if the guy is not that interested he will not approach.


I don't know why I'm on this thread but.. this far from the truth for guys with SA imo. Guys with SA could be really interested but to nervous to approach.


----------



## komorikun

guitarmatt said:


> I don't know why I'm on this thread but.. this far from the truth for guys with SA.


Well, what percentage of the populace has SA?


----------



## Lids

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Reading some of the recent posts in this thread reminds me why I think dating is incredibly stupid.
> 
> Hell, that's an unpopular opinion right there.


I think dating is a waste of time most of the time. I refuse to date someone I don't already care a great deal for, otherwise it would just be uncomfortable for me, and since I rarely become interested in people, much less develop strong feelings for them, I don't date often. I prefer having good friends to dating any day. Dating just takes too much effort. Gotta act more sweet and feminine than you actually are. Have to put up with cuddling when you can't stand being touched for more than like 15 minutes. Having to pretend you aren't annoyed if they are the clingy, jealous type that has to contact you every single day and get irritated if you talk about how attractive other men and women are. If I wanted to be with those other men or women, do you honestly think I'd waste my time dating you?

Of course there's the type where you ALWAYS have to be the intiator of talking, and that makes a person feel unwanted, I don't care if you don't actively think to sometimes intiate our interactions, I don't enjoy having to be the one who does it EVERY. SINGLE. ****ING. TIME.

And then when the person you are dating gets angry for **** only knows what reason, but won't even tell you what is wrong. And of course, my biggest issue with dating, especially males, is that most of them are practically incapable of dealing with their emotions like a mature adult. Or talking about their emotions at all. How the hell are you supposed to deal with problems in a relationship if one person is too busy being a manly man and denying his feelings to open up and just say what needs to be said? I do not like being forced into the role of "the fixer," and unfortunately, in a lot of relationships and friendships I just shoved into that role.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

komorikun said:


> Not all but a huge percentage. I already gave my suggestions a few posts above. I know ***** all about making the moves on people in real life (outside of bars/online).


I hate bars, don't drink, and certainly hate online dating (I get no responses there.)

So I don't know. I suppose the answer for guys like us is to just be alone, because women will never like us that way.


----------



## komorikun

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I hate bars, don't drink, and certainly hate online dating (I get no responses there.)
> 
> So I don't know. I suppose the answer for guys like us is to just be alone, because women will never like us that way.


I thought you went to concerts and stuff. Go to a bar/club that has the kind of music you like. If you don't drink then smoke something before going to the bar, I don't know.


----------



## diamondheart89

Maybe you all need to stop blaming women and realize it's the dating game that's rigged. Women are forced to strut around like peacocks while men have to figure out ways to ensnare them. It's all a bit too fake and artificial, and that is why it rarely works.



Or you know... keep blaming everyone and their mother. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Lids

diamondheart89 said:


> Maybe you all need to stop blaming women and realize it's the dating game that's rigged. Women are forced to strut around like peacocks while men have to figure out ways to ensnare them. It's all a bit too fake and artificial, and that is why it rarely works.
> 
> Or you know... keep blaming everyone and their mother. Whatever floats your boat.


This. Both genders are forced into bad roles. Women are forced into the role of passive decoration, waiting to be noticed and claimed by a man, and men are told they need to be aggressive, be the initiator, "women love aggressive men." Instead of teaching people that we all have our own preferences for intitiation of courtship, we are taught we need to do things a specific way.

Is it fair? No. But blaming either gender is stupid and waste of time. You talk about how women should change things, but if it bothers you so goddamn much, why don't you do something about changing the status quo for dating?


----------



## Overthinker80

komorikun said:


> Maybe you should drink more.
> 
> After being given the eyes if the guy is not that interested he will not approach. It is a small screening process and it is NOT screening for whether the guy only wants sex or not. It is screening the degree of interest the guy has in you since as you said neither party wants to be the first to make a move. There are other ways to screen though of course.


I think you don't realize that I AM A GUY!!

LOL

Why would I be so frustrated if I wasnt'.

And I do drink, a lot when I am out.

And I can be very very interested in a girl and not approach due to my SA that is the point I am making.

A guy can be extremely interested and never talk to a girl because he has SA and she wont start the convo or even meet him half way.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

komorikun said:


> I thought you went to concerts and stuff. Go to a bar/club that has the kind of music you like. If you don't drink then smoke something before going to the bar, I don't know.


Hilarious. If you don't drink, do drugs.

I suppose shoplifting is also a possibility.


----------



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew

I should have never been born


----------



## moloko

AlwaysPissedOffCrew said:


> I should have never been born


Hey man, stop telling everything you're telling yourself. It's not good for you and I'm sure it's not true. Not healthy at all.


----------



## Lids

AlwaysPissedOffCrew said:


> I should have never been born


You know how I feel? The things you are saying may be true, but only because you believe them. I used to think a lot of the same things, but I do not anymore. Find a purpose. Something that makes you feel good about yourself and other people. Surround yourself with good people who love you and make you feel good about yourself. It helps.


----------



## Overthinker80

diamondheart89 said:


> Maybe you all need to stop blaming women and realize it's the dating game that's rigged. Women are forced to strut around like peacocks while men have to figure out ways to ensnare them. It's all a bit too fake and artificial, and that is why it rarely works.
> 
> Or you know... keep blaming everyone and their mother. Whatever floats your boat.


I realize this, but how do we as people make the dating game less rigid?

I know there are lots of great girls out there, but as a guy I don't personally know how to change the game.

But my point is that everytime a girl approaches a guy she likes and initiates the convo SHE IS CHANGING THE GAME.

That's why I'd like to see more of it.

I'm open to suggestions for how guys can change, not that my being open to it matters at all lol.....


----------



## diamondheart89

Overthinker80 said:


> I realize this, but how do we as people make the dating game less rigid?
> 
> I know there are lots of great girls out there, but as a guy I don't personally know how to change the game.
> 
> But my point is that everytime a girl approaches a guy she likes and initiates the convo SHE IS CHANGING THE GAME.
> 
> That's why I'd like to see more of it.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions for how guys can change, not that my being open to it matters at all lol.....


I think only time can change traditions that took thousands of years to make. You're not going to change people by blaming them for doing what they're always been taught is normal. I think more women are willing to approach guys nowadays anyway. Far more than previous generations. However you have to understand that one reason women are hesitant to approach men is because a lot of men are intimidated by women who approach them. Or they lose interest because they like the chase. Out of all my female friends, about half of them have instigated relationships. Also when women instigate things, it's a lot more subtle so as to make men feel like they're in control. For example one of my friends arranged an outing and specifically planned it to invite a particular guy over so she could spend time with him and get to know him. Women are more afraid to come on too strong because the consequences of being designated "too easy" is harsher for women. Women are expected to be pursued by guys and to actually go after what you want means you're not "good enough" to have guys pursue you. It's really stupid, but that's social norms for you. Anyway, I approached my bf and I have no regrets. Fight the power. :b


----------



## Overthinker80

diamondheart89 said:


> I think only time can change traditions that took thousands of years to make. You're not going to change people by blaming them for doing what they're always been taught is normal. I think more women are willing to approach guys nowadays anyway. Far more than previous generations. However you have to understand that one reason women are hesitant to approach men is because a lot of men are intimidated by women who approach them. Or they lose interest because they like the chase. Out of all my female friends, about half of them have instigated relationships. Also when women instigate things, it's a lot more subtle so as to make men feel like they're in control. For example one of my friends arranged an outing and specifically planned it to invite a particular guy over so she could spend time with him and get to know him. Women are more afraid to come on too strong because the consequences of being designated "too easy" is harsher for women. Women are expected to be pursued by guys and to actually go after what you want means you're not "good enough" to have guys pursue you. It's really stupid, but that's social norms for you. Anyway, I approached my bf and I have no regrets. Fight the power. :b


Yeah I hear what you're saying.

Good for you 

It takes effort for both sides, thats just the nature of it I guess.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I also feel that drugs and alcohol are overrated. Since that was brought up. 

Tattoos are also overrated.


----------



## komorikun

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Hilarious. If you don't drink, do drugs.
> 
> I suppose shoplifting is also a possibility.


Doing drugs is completely different from shoplifting. I'm no dating expert. What can I tell you?


----------



## komorikun

Overthinker80 said:


> I realize this, but how do we as people make the dating game less rigid?
> 
> I know there are lots of great girls out there, but as a guy I don't personally know how to change the game.
> 
> But my point is that everytime a girl approaches a guy she likes and initiates the convo SHE IS CHANGING THE GAME.
> 
> That's why I'd like to see more of it.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions for how guys can change, not that my being open to it matters at all lol.....


Maybe you need to show more skin to attract women. Get buff and bat your eyelashes.


----------



## guitarmatt

komorikun said:


> Maybe you need to show more skin to attract women. Get buff and bat your eyelashes.


and show a little man-cleavage too?


----------



## Lids

guitarmatt said:


> and show a little man-cleavage too?


hell yeah! show us a little sternum bush :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite

The Edmonton Oilers will make the playoffs.

The Calgary Flames will score more goals per game than the Canucks.

The Ottawa Senators will win their division.

Patrick Roy will be the main headliner for the Avs (I don't think this is all too unpopular, is it? :lol).

Oh and Edmonton is a good place to live.


----------



## guitarmatt

Lids said:


> hell yeah! show us a little sternum bush :lol


:idea Maybe its time to finally buy a v-neck lol


----------



## Zeppelin

CoastalSprite said:


> The Edmonton Oilers will make the playoffs.
> 
> The Calgary Flames will score more goals per game than the Canucks.
> 
> The Ottawa Senators will win their division.
> 
> Patrick Roy will be the main headliner for the Avs (I don't think this is all too unpopular, is it? :lol).
> 
> Oh and Edmonton is a good place to live.


Also, the Canucks will probably **** up again this year like always do. :cry


----------



## cybernaut

-American school systems (grade school-university) are not meant for the socially inept when it comes to the "best times" of your life.

-The majority of young people only befriend people with interests that relate to partying, weed, clubbing, or with @sshole like charcteristics.

-Most extremely so called religious people are hypocrites who choose to criticize everyone besides themselves.

-Based on how shut off I am around people,living in the Middle East would not be a bad idea to me. I really plan to do diplomacy work over there later in life, tbh.


----------



## Charmander

Contrary to popular belief on this forum, showing the slightest bit of support for a woman does not make you a hardcore feminist.


----------



## Glass Child

Charmander said:


> Contrary to popular belief on this forum, showing the slightest bit of support for a woman does not make you a hardcore feminist.


*claps*


----------



## Sacrieur

Charmander said:


> Contrary to popular belief on this forum, showing the slightest bit of support for a woman does not make you a hardcore feminist.


It makes me a white knight though.

EN GARDE VILE SCUM! Sir Sacrieur is here to vanquish your evil ways!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Zeppelin said:


> Also, the Canucks will probably **** up again this year like always do. :cry


I don't think this is an unpopular opinion either...


----------



## Vuldoc

Charmander said:


> Contrary to popular belief *of the entire male internet population*, showing the slightest bit of support for a woman does not make you a hardcore feminist.


ftfy

okay it may be slightly exaggerated


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I think a US led military strike against the Syrian regime by members of the international community is a good idea.


----------



## 50piecesteve

TicklemeRingo said:


> I think a US led military strike against the Syrian regime by members of the international community is a good idea.


Yeah that is definitely an unpopular opinion. Warmongering usually is though. :blank


----------



## Lids

Most people are good. I know a lot of people think that humans are genuinely awful, but I think most humans will do good things if given the chance. 

I think mind control, specifically mass mind control, would be acceptable if it were used to make people believe everyone is equal, no matter what their race, sex, religion, or sexuality is.


----------



## Kalliber

Twerking is the best.
#twerk


----------



## Overthinker80

Lids said:


> Most people are good. I know a lot of people think that humans are genuinely awful, but I think most humans will do good things if given the chance.
> 
> I think mind control, specifically mass mind control, would be acceptable if it were used to make people believe everyone is equal, no matter what their race, sex, religion, or sexuality is.


That they should have equal RIGHTS (which I agree with) or that they are equal in all ways?

Because people simply are not equal in all ways.

I don't think I could agree with mass mind control no matter what it achieved because of the cost on human individuality, but then again that's why that's an unpopular opinion...


----------



## lisbeth

I like mary-janes and mid-heel shoes.


----------



## Lids

Overthinker80 said:


> That they should have equal RIGHTS (which I agree with) or that they are equal in all ways?
> 
> Because people simply are not equal in all ways.
> 
> I don't think I could agree with mass mind control no matter what it achieved because of the cost on human individuality, but then again that's why that's an unpopular opinion...


well the fact that people wouldn't see negative behaviors (crimes, cruelty mostly) as being bad was a given. i don't want people to get away with doing bad things, but i want everyone to see everyone as equal unless they have done something to deserve not being considered an equal. like sexual assault or murder or torture.


----------



## Overthinker80

Lids said:


> well the fact that people wouldn't see negative behaviors (crimes, cruelty mostly) as being bad was a given. i don't want people to get away with doing bad things, but i want everyone to see everyone as equal unless they have done something to deserve not being considered an equal. like sexual assault or murder or torture.


I still don't really understand what you mean.

Do you want everyone to be equal in abilities?

Should no one be a faster runner, better at math, better at car mechanics, better at baseball, etc than anyone else?

Should no one be better looking, have a higher IQ, be a better musician, etc etc?

Cause that kind of equality wouldnt be at all good IMO.

I don't understand what type of equality it is you'd be trying to achieve through mass mind control.


----------



## Lids

Overthinker80 said:


> I still don't really understand what you mean.
> 
> Do you want everyone to be equal in abilities?
> 
> Should no one be a faster runner, better at math, better at car mechanics, better at baseball, etc than anyone else?
> 
> Should no one be better looking, have a higher IQ, be a better musician, etc etc?
> 
> Cause that kind of equality wouldnt be at all good IMO.
> 
> I don't understand what type of equality it is you'd be trying to achieve through mass mind control.


Equality where, while differences are APPRECIATED, people consider each other all equal no matter their strengths, weaknesses, things they can't decide and personal choices (that aren't reprehensible choices). Just because you are better at one thing doesn't make you a better person. It makes you better at that thing. So I don't consider it a qualifier. I'm better at writing than a lot of people, but it doesn't make me a better person. My sister is more charming than most people, but again, it doesn't make her a better person.


----------



## Overthinker80

Lids said:


> Equality where, while differences are APPRECIATED, people consider each other all equal no matter their strengths, weaknesses, things they can't decide and personal choices (that aren't reprehensible choices). Just because you are better at one thing doesn't make you a better person. It makes you better at that thing. So I don't consider it a qualifier. I'm better at writing than a lot of people, but it doesn't make me a better person. My sister is more charming than most people, but again, it doesn't make her a better person.


Oh, well I wouldn't consider that an unpopular opinion at all, at least around here I'd think most people would agree with that. I certainly do.


----------



## Lids

Coincidence said:


> Sadness could be beautiful !


I'm not sure about the sadness itself, but a lot of beautiful art, music, and movies come from sadness. So I agree on that level.


----------



## Xsy

I seriously think that when we gain the ability to travel freely in space, we should collect all
'useless' people and drop them off on other planets.

If that's not enough, I also think we as the human race should actively discourage all religious practice until it disappeared. ( Disclaimer: I'm not talking about faith, i'm talking about the organizations that call themselves religions ).


----------



## louiselouisa

I don't like ryan gosling


----------



## zomgz

louiselouisa said:


> I don't like ryan gosling


 Blaspheme! Burn her at the stake!


----------



## Nunuc

Nirvana, one of the most overrated bands there is.


----------



## guitarmatt

Radiohead is given too much credit..
uh-oh.


----------



## louiselouisa

zomgz said:


> Blaspheme! Burn her at the stake!


uh oh


----------



## arm08139914

The entire educational system is a huge failure.
Most Social Networking systems are dumb. I don't need to know how any celebrity feels about what sandwich they're about to have for lunch. People need to understand how to not digitize every single thought they have.
I'm baffled as to how shallow SO MANY people are.
I actually like using real words and punctuation. I especially despise the use of things like OMG, when people are speaking out loud :afr
Selfies also baffle me. When I see people in the cinema taking a photo of themselves :sus Can't people just live their damn lives?! Why do you need to tell however many 'friends' you have what you're doing every damn moment of the day?!
I like to spend time alone, and there is nothing wrong with that
Christopher Nolan and Quentin Tarantino are the two most over rated directors ever.
Django Unchained, was maybe a 7, until the rambling idiotic last act. Only worth watching for DiCaprio.
Inception was alright, just about. TDKR was crap. Barely watchable apart from Tom Hardy. He seems to think having all of his characters wearing tailored suits, and using unnecessarily large words make his films seems 'Oh so smart' :no
The Big Bang Theory (and every Chuck Lorre TV show, for that matter) absolutely sucks. It's not funny at all. It might as well be called 'Mock The Autist'. Also, the whole wannabe geek culture it's produced uke The fact that people wear clothes that say 'geek/nerd/dweeb, etc. like it's cool, WTF?!
Couldn't these people actually go and buy a comic, instead of a Flash shirt?!
The Walking Dead is definitely pretty good, but WOW it is not as amazing as so many people go on about.
The Lord Of The Rings, while really good, are not the greatest films ever made.
The first few Harry Potter books are good, but 5-7 are beyond boring. She clearly changed her writing based on the films. Just look at Dumbledore. In the later books his character is exactly the Michael Gambon version, and not the original version. Clearly showing how much she altered her writing to suit the films.
Reality TV, is objectively **it.
Family Guy is also **it.
Watchmen is a great movie.
Mark Millar's creator owned comics are crap, that he just thinks up to have movie's made of them too.
Coldplay, Snow Patrol, etc. are boring as hell, wannabe be deep, pop.
Star Trek > Star Wars
The Original Series > The Next Generation
I don't actually think it is an unpopular opinion at this point, but although I did really like series 5, and liked series 6, at this point Moffat's DW is just rolling down in quality. Nothing ties together, and every episode just rambles, and then wraps up in minutes. It's so inconsistent. He's clearly just been focusing on the special for the past year.
DC is better than Marvel. Though Marvel have been doing better in their films. Proof that most people just watch the movies, and never read the books.
Call Of Duty games are all the same, and crap.
Twilight isn't that bad.
DreamWorks (apart form Kung Fu Panda, and How To Train Your Dragon) are just rapidly ageing pop culture reference filled blech.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

All of my opinions are unique :teeth


----------



## Charmander

arm08139914 said:


> I don't actually think it is an unpopular opinion at this point, but although I did really like series 5, and liked series 6, at this point Moffat's DW is just rolling down in quality. Nothing ties together, and every episode just rambles, and then wraps up in minutes. It's so inconsistent. He's clearly just been focusing on the special for the past year.


I don't know why he won't just give it up and concentrate on Sherlock. It must be hard to take care of both shows and he's really making a mess of DW. (I'm hoping he'll improve when Capaldi takes over)


----------



## arm08139914

Charmander said:


> I don't know why he won't just give it up and concentrate on Sherlock. It must be hard to take care of both shows and he's really making a mess of DW. (I'm hoping he'll improve when Capaldi takes over)


I totally agree! He was really good at the start of Smith's run. I hope the new Doctor will give him a little boost of effort. It really felt like he just phoned in the last series. I also think one of the biggest mistakes he made, was not getting rid of the Ponds until half way through 7. Their story was finished at the end of 6! Then a full series with Clara, instead of cramming her storyline into half a series. She's been the only saving grace of this last half series, to be honest. Even her story was treated just like everything else, though. A little tease here and there, and then he gets to the last hurdle and realises he may actually have to explain what's been teased, and he just throws it all at us in a very unsatisfying way. God, I wish they had even gotten Russell T. Davies to do the special. Show Moffat how it's done. :help


----------



## lisbeth

Doctor Who is for children.


----------



## Charmander

arm08139914 said:


> I totally agree! He was really good at the start of Smith's run. I hope the new Doctor will give him a little boost of effort. It really felt like he just phoned in the last series. I also think one of the biggest mistakes he made, was not getting rid of the Ponds until half way through 7. Their story was finished at the end of 6! Then a full series with Clara, instead of cramming her storyline into half a series. She's been the only saving grace of this last half series, to be honest. Even her story was treated just like everything else, though. A little tease here and there, and then he gets to the last hurdle and realises he may actually have to explain what's been teased, and he just throws it all at us in a very unsatisfying way. God, I wish they had even gotten Russell T. Davies to do the special. Show Moffat how it's done. :help


I heard somewhere that they tried to get him to do the 50th but he wasn't available. I'm just hoping that Moffat leaves River out of it. :cry
Clara's alright but I feel like they've made too much of a mystery out of her. At least when they did that with Donna it was simple and interesting. And yeah, I agree about the Ponds. I don't know why they weren't just allowed to go when they told the Doctor that they wanted to live a normal life.


----------



## Archeron

-Most rappers are too lazy to spell their own names.
-Jane Austen novels are boring.


----------



## guitarmatt

The lastest Daft Punk album is mediocre at best. At worst, overrated disco-pop trash.


Bioshock Infinite is an overrated gallery shooter, despite its impressive setting.

Like most games, Skyrim was incredibly overhyped and overrated.


----------



## moloko

guitarmatt said:


> The lastest Daft Punk album is mediocre at best. At worst, overrated disco-pop trash.


Give it another try. It's not all disco and I don't think there's any pop there.


----------



## guitarmatt

somename said:


> Give it another try. It's not all disco and I don't think there's any pop there.


Maybe I will, I've never really been into their music though. I thought their new album didn't really do anything new.


----------



## Vuldoc

guys that want to be "manly" and are offended when their masculinity is insulted, when they belittle guys they deem "unmanly" when they would rather die than do something they consider feminine these types of guys are just _so insecure_ its not even funny.


----------



## Lids

Vuldoc said:


> guys that want to be "manly" and are offended when their masculinity is insulted, when they belittle guys they deem "unmanly" when they would rather die than do something they consider feminine these types of guys are just _so insecure_ its not even funny.


tru


----------



## Lids

A lot of people who claim they are pro-equality will suddenly not be so pro-equality once they realize they may have to lose some of their privilege for equality to be possible. 

On this forum specifically: feminism is not a bad thing. It's not a bunch of man-hating, braless, hairy women. It's women who want equality with men. That's it. Yes, there are crazy people, but EVERY SINGLE CAUSE has people in it that put the cause to shame. I am not some she-devil **** who wants to rid the world of men, I am pretty normal for a female, I just happen to want to be treated with the same respect men get, not like I am a lesser human for being a woman. I do not believe that women should have to jump through these magical hoops (be strong, but not too strong; be pretty but no intimidatingly so; be smart, but not as smart as men; be feminine, but not too feminine because men won't like you that way; be thin, but also have curves; shave your legs and wear makeup, but only wear certain makeup or you're trashy) to be considered good enough and worthy of respect. Men just get respect by being men, and that's bull****.


----------



## BlazingLazer

lisbeth said:


> Doctor Who is for children.


I'll go one further with this and say that Harry Potter and anime are also.

Apologies in advance if you happen to be a fan, though!



Vuldoc said:


> guys that want to be "manly" and are offended when their masculinity is insulted, when they belittle guys they deem "unmanly" when they would rather die than do something they consider feminine these types of guys are just _so insecure_ its not even funny.


Not wanting to blow this up into a discussion, but as far as I'm concerned, this is more or less the root cause of homophobia.


----------



## lisbeth

BlazingLazer said:


> I'll go one further with this and say that Harry Potter and anime are also.


Yup. I mean, I loved Harry Potter when I was growing up, and I still appreciate it a lot in that sense, but I find it really weird when people continue having a consuming interest in these things into adulthood. It never fails to surprise me how many adults' main reading material is 'YA fiction' - aka teen books. I'm not denying there aren't some well-crafted books written for teenagers, but it's like... I just don't understand why these people don't pick up some literary fiction or even an airport spy thriller or bodice-ripper or whatever. Anything that's actually written for adults. It's just very weird that so many people seem to regress into a previous age group when it comes to media. I don't understand it at all.


----------



## BlazingLazer

lisbeth said:


> Yup. I mean, I loved Harry Potter when I was growing up, and I still appreciate it a lot in that sense, but I find it really weird when people continue having a consuming interest in these things into adulthood. It never fails to surprise me how many adults' main reading material is 'YA fiction' - aka teen books. I'm not denying there aren't some well-crafted books written for teenagers, but it's like... I just don't understand why these people don't pick up some literary fiction or even an airport spy thriller or bodice-ripper or whatever. Anything that's actually written for adults. It's just very weird that so many people seem to regress into a previous age group when it comes to media. I don't understand it at all.


I know what you mean, and I also agree with what you said. It's like it's some sort of "hip" thing to do. This "irony". It kinda reminds me of the more current "brony" craze (if you've ever heard of it) and guys wearing pink shirts. It's like people purposely choose to look like they're into something generally unfashionable, in order to amuse people (and failing miserably, from my view) or something like that. I find attention-seeking in that manner pretty annoying.

I think I'm the opposite. I would always go to the library to the non-fiction section and come out with books about the planets of the solar system or African landscapes or something like that. This was in my elementary school years, lol. (Fun BL fact)


----------



## lisbeth

BlazingLazer said:


> I know what you mean, and I also agree with what you said. It's like it's some sort of "hip" thing to do. This "irony". It kinda reminds me of the more current "brony" craze (if you've ever heard of it) and guys wearing pink shirts. It's like people purposely choose to look like they're into something generally unfashionable, in order to amuse people (and failing miserably, from my view) or something like that. I find attention-seeking in that manner pretty annoying.
> 
> I think I'm the opposite. I would always go to the library to the non-fiction section and come out with books about the planets of the solar system or African landscapes or something like that. This was in my elementary school years, lol. (Fun BL fact)


I've heard of the Brony thing. That's even worse. I'm not really sure if it's even "ironic", with any of these things.


----------



## BlazingLazer

lisbeth said:


> I've heard of the Brony thing. That's even worse. I'm not really sure if it's even "ironic", with any of these things.


Yeah, I don't know about "ironic" either. I just prefer to call it "stupid". :b

I've heard some interviews on Y-Tube at these Brony conventions, and some of the answers given to questions asked were downright comical. I've also heard some interviews at these "Furry" conventions (where regular people, some with regular jobs, dress up as an animal and assume an alter-ego of sorts), and the make the Brony ones seem tame in comparison.


----------



## guitarmatt

arm08139914 said:


> The entire educational system is a huge failure.
> Most Social Networking systems are dumb. I don't need to know how any celebrity feels about what sandwich they're about to have for lunch. People need to understand how to not digitize every single thought they have.
> Selfies also baffle me. When I see people in the cinema taking a photo of themselves :sus Can't people just live their damn lives?! Why do you need to tell however many 'friends' you have what you're doing every damn moment of the day?!
> I like to spend time alone, and there is nothing wrong with that.
> Christopher Nolan and Quentin Tarantino are the two most over rated directors ever.
> Django Unchained, was maybe a 7, until the rambling idiotic last act. Only worth watching for DiCaprio.
> Inception was alright, just about. TDKR was crap. Barely watchable apart from Tom Hardy. He seems to think having all of his characters wearing tailored suits, and using unnecessarily large words make his films seems 'Oh so smart' :no
> The Big Bang Theory (and every Chuck Lorre TV show, for that matter) absolutely sucks. It's not funny at all. It might as well be called 'Mock The Autist'.
> Couldn't these people actually go and buy a comic, instead of a Flash shirt?!
> The first few Harry Potter books are good, but 5-7 are beyond boring. She clearly changed her writing based on the films.
> Reality TV, is objectively **it.
> Family Guy is also **it.
> Watchmen is a great movie.
> Star Trek > Star Wars
> The Original Series > The Next Generation
> Call Of Duty games are all the same, and crap.
> DreamWorks (apart form Kung Fu Panda, and How To Train Your Dragon) are just rapidly ageing pop culture reference filled blech.


Agreed 100% with the above. Especially about Nolan and Tarantino. Good post


----------



## lisbeth

BlazingLazer said:


> Yeah, I don't know about "ironic" either. I just prefer to call it "stupid". :b
> 
> I've heard some interviews on Y-Tube at these Brony conventions, and some of the answers given to questions asked were downright comical. I've also heard some interviews at these "Furry" conventions (where regular people, some with regular jobs, dress up as an animal and assume an alter-ego of sorts), and the make the Brony ones seem tame in comparison.


Bronies and furries are pretty much the same thing as far as I can tell. There's another one for the unpopular opinion thread. The internet is so ****ing weird.


----------



## XnatashaX

CoastalSprite said:


> The Edmonton Oilers will make the playoffs.
> 
> The Calgary Flames will score more goals per game than the Canucks.
> 
> The Ottawa Senators will win their division.
> 
> Patrick Roy will be the main headliner for the Avs (I don't think this is all too unpopular, is it? :lol).
> 
> Oh and Edmonton is a good place to live.


Lived in Edmonton for a year. That was enough for me.


----------



## guitarmatt

San Luis Obispo is not the happiest place in America.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I feel male virgins have a harder time than female virgins. And that is a very unpopular opinion!


----------



## dal user

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I feel male virgins have a harder time than female virgins. And that is a very unpopular opinion!


Amen to that, i think if your male virgin over 18 then its never gonna happen to be honest.


----------



## guitarmatt

Rich91 said:


> Amen to that, i think if your male virgin over 18 then its never gonna happen to be honest.


Come on man, thats not the attitude to have.


----------



## Lids

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I feel male virgins have a harder time than female virgins. And that is a very unpopular opinion!


well yeah, because for the most part women don't put as much status on sex. you might get some good natured ribbing about it, and disbelief (I... get that a lot), and maybe some of your friends will try to set you up to lose it, but generally being a female virgin is not a big deal. it has everything to do with how men treat the idea of virginity. Don't get me wrong, women love sex, and we feel pressured to lose our virginities too, but in the end, we are less likely to get flack for it and more likely to get praised for it because our society is obsessed with female virginity, even though virginity is more of a social construct than anything else.

and furthermore: it may be easier for us as virgins, but if we sleep around we get WAY more flack about it than men. remember that. people don't call men *****s and tell them they should keep their legs closed when they have sex or decide to go on birth control, even if it is for non-sexual reasons.


----------



## redstar312

Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert aren't the slightest bit funny.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Lids said:


> well yeah, because for the most part women don't put as much status on sex. you might get some good natured ribbing about it, and disbelief (I... get that a lot), and maybe some of your friends will try to set you up to lose it, but generally being a female virgin is not a big deal. it has everything to do with how men treat the idea of virginity. Don't get me wrong, women love sex, and we feel pressured to lose our virginities too, but in the end, we are less likely to get flack for it and more likely to get praised for it because our society is obsessed with female virginity, even though virginity is more of a social construct than anything else.
> 
> and furthermore: it may be easier for us as virgins, but if we sleep around we get WAY more flack about it than men. remember that. people don't call men *****s and tell them they should keep their legs closed when they have sex or decide to go on birth control, even if it is for non-sexual reasons.


I think it's mostly because "being a man", partially in society, has to do with the women you sleep with. It's a status symbol.

Men who are unmarried or unpartnered get made fun of. I know, which is why I don't do a lot of socializing or admitting to my single status. I just let it be a mystery. If they only knew how lonely I was....


----------



## CoastalSprite

XnatashaX said:


> Lived in Edmonton for a year. That was enough for me.


Oh can you tell me why? I haven't been back there since I was seven (I'm 21 now)... I picked it and Toronto as possible places to move to in a few years. What's so bad about it, aside from the cold?


----------



## AussiePea

Rich91 said:


> Amen to that, i think if your male virgin over 18 then its never gonna happen to be honest.


lol that's ridiculous. Out of probably 10 or so friends I had out of high school only 2 had lost their virginity at 18 and from my facebook stalking since (I lost most of them, thanks SA) it looks like most are in relationships now with a few married.

IMO, 18 year olds are still kids with **** all real world life skills and from 18-25 or so everything can change.


----------



## dal user

guitarmatt said:


> Come on man, thats not the attitude to have.


Its the truth though



AussiePea said:


> lol that's ridiculous. Out of probably 10 or so friends I had out of high school only 2 had lost their virginity at 18 and from my facebook stalking since (I lost most of them, thanks SA) it looks like most are in relationships now with a few married.
> 
> IMO, 18 year olds are still kids with **** all real world life skills and from 18-25 or so everything can change.


But its true though, plus if a guy hasn't had any experience by the time there my age then they may as well forget it tbh.


----------



## Charmander

Rich91 said:


> Its the truth though
> 
> But its true though, plus if a guy hasn't had any experience by the time there my age then they may as well forget it tbh.


It's not true if you've been given examples that counteract your point. I don't really see the point in that attitude anyway. 18 is just a number. What makes it so different from 16, 17 or 19?


----------



## Kalliber

I like to twerk D: <


----------



## dal user

Charmander said:


> It's not true if you've been given examples that counteract your point. I don't really see the point in that attitude anyway. 18 is just a number. What makes it so different from 16, 17 or 19?


I was just saying that as a person gets older the chance of losing their virginity is highly unlikely, i dont know why you guys argue with me about this anyway.


----------



## Xsy

Rich91 said:


> I was just saying that as a person gets older the chance of losing their virginity is highly unlikely, i dont know why you guys argue with me about this anyway.


Well thing is, this an Unpopular *Opinion* thread, and while your opinion in your first post sure is unpopular, saying: "Its the truth though" is equal to giving your opinion a 'fact' status. You cannot transform your opinion to a fact without giving any empirical evidence to support your claim. That's why they argue with you.

On topic: I hate the sun. Give me clouds and rain all year long and i'll be happy


----------



## Glass Child

Thunderstorms are amazing.


----------



## Noll

i'm the best.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Rich91 said:


> I was just saying that as a person gets older the chance of losing their virginity is highly unlikely, i dont know why you guys argue with me about this anyway.


You're only 21. You have a whole lot of opportunities left.

I'll be turning 31 in a month. I've run out of time. I should be married, but still waiting for my first kiss!


----------



## moloko

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I should be married, but still *waiting* for my first kiss!


Couldn't this be the or a problem? I've realized after many years that we shouldn't wait for anything. If we want it, we must search for it. Not a single drop of judgement in my comment.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

somename said:


> Couldn't this be the or a problem? I've realized after many years that we shouldn't wait for anything. If we want it, we must search for it. Not a single drop of judgement in my comment.


I'm not really waiting in that sense. I am waiting in the sense that no girls want to kiss me.


----------



## Lids

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'm not really waiting in that sense. I am waiting in the sense that no girls want to kiss me.


And I didn't get my first kiss until this year. And I probably won't get kissed for a long time, because I refuse to do anything with somebody I don't care about. Nothing wrong if you want to hook up with people you don't care about, I wish I could, but I'm not really comfortable doing so.

kissing isn't that much fun anyways. the only guy i've ever kissed is a really, really good kisser from all accounts but it was still boring. too much holding still for my liking.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Lids said:


> And I didn't get my first kiss until this year. And I probably won't get kissed for a long time, because I refuse to do anything with somebody I don't care about. Nothing wrong if you want to hook up with people you don't care about, I wish I could, but I'm not really comfortable doing so.
> 
> kissing isn't that much fun anyways. the only guy i've ever kissed is a really, really good kisser from all accounts but it was still boring. too much holding still for my liking.


You are 20. I am 30.

I am expected to have full grown teenagers in a few years, not just be experiencing teenage love at the first time ever. It. does. not. compare.

I know you are trying to make me feel better, but you're really not. Unless an older person than me speaks up, and tells me that they just had their first everything, that year, I won't feel any different.


----------



## Overthinker80

Lids said:


> A lot of people who claim they are pro-equality will suddenly not be so pro-equality once they realize they may have to lose some of their privilege for equality to be possible.
> 
> On this forum specifically: feminism is not a bad thing. It's not a bunch of man-hating, braless, hairy women. It's women who want equality with men. That's it. Yes, there are crazy people, but EVERY SINGLE CAUSE has people in it that put the cause to shame. I am not some she-devil **** who wants to rid the world of men, I am pretty normal for a female, I just happen to want to be treated with the same respect men get, not like I am a lesser human for being a woman. I do not believe that women should have to jump through these magical hoops (be strong, but not too strong; be pretty but no intimidatingly so; be smart, but not as smart as men; be feminine, but not too feminine because men won't like you that way; be thin, but also have curves; shave your legs and wear makeup, but only wear certain makeup or you're trashy) to be considered good enough and worthy of respect. Men just get respect by being men, and that's bull****.


I agree with everything you said here EXCEPT the last part.

In my experience most men do not get respect just for being men.

I think you may be taking this sentiment a step too far here.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

There is a man code, that a lot of men go by. I know, for instance, that I'm considered too girly to be friends with a lot of men (hence, why I get along better with women.)

Men judge men based on how much weight they can lift, how many girls they have slept with, how social they are, what music and movies they like, how they can navigate a power tool, etc. Unless it's the artsy guys, who have a different code (and generally I fit better with the artsy and geeky people, because they have different interests.)


----------



## hdth

i dislike individualism


----------



## redstar312

The second run of Futurama sucked from the first episode right through to the very last.


----------



## Overthinker80

hdth said:


> i dislike individualism


Soo...

That means you wish that everyone in the world perceived you as exactly the same as everyone else?

Like, if you accomplished something great you wouldn't want it to be acknowledged and you would want people to ignore you?

You wouldn't mind being a number rather than having a name?

You wouldn't mind wearing a plastic white mask and being referred to as "Human 125689064479005445"???

Explain what you mean by this, cause it sounds like a bizzare way of thinking.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

hdth said:


> i dislike individualism


So you dislike humanity?

Because all human beings are individuals.


----------



## Overthinker80

Not sure how unpopular this opinion is but I think the earth and every other living animal and plant would all be FAR better off if human beings had never existed.

Overall, human beings themselves are the most devastating plague that earth has ever known.

Actually, I think someone should write a book from the perspective of planet earth as it experiences human beings' actions as personal attacks.


----------



## moloko

Overthinker80 said:


> Overall, human beings themselves are the most devastating plague that earth has ever known.


Maybe the second. Remember dinosaurs. No longer here.


----------



## Lids

hdth said:


> i dislike individualism


 idividualism does have it's downfalls, i agree. but at the same time, if you have a society where personal happiness is supposed to be wholly dependent on group well-being that doesn't work too well either. there needs to be a balance, where we focus both on the needs of the individual AND of the group. we do tend to focus too much on the individual, which isn't good for society.


----------



## vanilla90

I like Marmite.


----------



## dal user

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> You're only 21. You have a whole lot of opportunities left.
> 
> I'll be turning 31 in a month. I've run out of time. I should be married, but still waiting for my first kiss!


I've not got any oppurtunities cos im an ugly ****, 21 is too late to lose it.


----------



## AussiePea

Rich91 said:


> I've not got any oppurtunities cos im an ugly ****, 21 is too late to lose it.


Lost mine at 25. I certainly don't feel like I'm any lesser of a person either for losing it much later than most in life either. Unfortunately I feel like it's your attitude holding you back more than anything else.


----------



## dal user

AussiePea said:


> Lost mine at 25. I certainly don't feel like I'm any lesser of a person either for losing it much later than most in life either. Unfortunately I feel like it's your attitude holding you back more than anything else.


Its not mate trust, if you knew me in real life you'd realise why girls aren't interested in me.


----------



## Lids

Rich91 said:


> Its not mate trust, if you knew me in real life you'd realise why girls aren't interested in me.


looks aren't everything, kid. if you have a good enough personality, trust me, it will work for you. i do agree that your attitude contributes. no one wants to bang a negative nancy. confidence is what works best. not self-pity.


----------



## dal user

Lids said:


> looks aren't everything, kid. if you have a good enough personality, trust me, it will work for you. i do agree that your attitude contributes. no one wants to bang a negative nancy. confidence is what works best. not self-pity.


I dont have a personality or confidence either. I have what i call a ****ing cone head which makes me look weird to other people.


----------



## lyric

I think society's love for technology will eventually destroy us in some way.
I hate action films and most comedies.
I think rapists and child molesters should spend their entire prison sentence in solitary.
I don't find Beyonce or Alicia Keys attractive.
I hate basketball and I'm Black lol.
I'd rather read a book the old-fashioned way instead of on an electronic device.


----------



## Overthinker80

somename said:


> Maybe the second. Remember dinosaurs. No longer here.


Dinosaurs didn't destroy the environment like humans, the only reason they aren't here is because they were wiped out by a comet.

Edit: Well I guess if you are saying the comet was more destructive than humans you might be right, then I'd at least say humans are the most dangerous LIVING CREATURE ever to exist on planet earth.


----------



## moloko

Overthinker80 said:


> Edit: Well I guess if you are saying the comet was more destructive than humans you might be right, the I'd at least say humans are the most dangerous LIVING CREATURE ever to exist on planet earth.


Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## guitarmatt

lyric said:


> I think society's love for technology will eventually destroy us in some way..


Yeah, same. We already have the google glasses. Who knows how that kind of techonology will be used in the future. 
Its almost like in the future, the only smart people will be the one's who design the technology. The rest of the poulace will use it, and they won't have to think.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

guitarmatt said:


> Yeah, same. We already have the google glasses. Who knows how that kind of techonology will be used in the future.
> Its almost like in the future, the only smart people will be the one's who design the technology. The rest of the poulace will use it, and they won't have to think.


A future of robots, you think?


----------



## Overthinker80

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> A future of robots, you think?


It's been projected by certain scientists that we might actually be the last generation that is fully human.

Some scientists project that by 2035 we may be able to significally increase human life span and possibly even reverse aging.

More and more organs and body parts might be replaced with mechanical parts that function better, we might even have computer chips implanted in our brains.

The army is already using exoskeltons that are light but allow them to carry like 4 times their body weight and just the other day a paralyzed man was able to walk through the use of an exoskeleton.

Things are progressing fast and who knows what will be capable in our lifetime.

One part of me is excited about the possibility of increasing my life span or even in some ways becoming super human, but the other part of me is scared of the potential for harm...

Reminds me of the song in the year 2525:


----------



## AussiePea

Allowing humans to live beyond what is currently natural is the scariest thing in the world to me, because we simply could not afford to keep everyone fed or housed. The population would get ridiculously out of control. Imo it would ironically be the end of mankind rather than prolonging its existence.


----------



## Overthinker80

AussiePea said:


> Allowing humans to live beyond what is currently natural is the scariest thing in the world to me, because we simply could not afford to keep everyone fed or housed. The population would get ridiculously out of control. Imo it would ironically be the end of mankind rather than prolonging its existence.


Yup, a very small number of people would probably be allowed to procreate.

However, we might colonize the moon, or even figure out how to live under water or create new man made continents with extra space to live on.

Crazy.


----------



## AussiePea

Overthinker80 said:


> Yup, a very small number of people would probably be allowed to procreate.
> 
> However, we might colonize the moon, or even figure out how to live under water or create new man made continents with extra space to live on.
> 
> Crazy.


I think out ability to prolong life far beyond what is currently possible is decades if not longer ahead of our ability to sustainable inhabit other planets or currently inhabitable areas on earth.

Either way it will be a pretty amazing next 50 or so years with respect to this stuff imo, we are living in a pretty incredible period of mankind.


----------



## arm08139914

Disliking something is not necessarily a negative judgememnt of it, it can simply mean it's not my preferred thing. Be that a band, film, person, etc.

E.g. my friend keeps telling me how amazing Wu Tang Clan are, I don't necessarily disagree with him, but I'm not going to listen to them, because it's just not for me. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## vela

"Reality" shows have ruined television. I truly don't understand what anyone sees in them? I have yet to find one that's even remotely entertaining.


----------



## starsonfire

I don't like social networking sites like facebook. I think they are pretty useless. Does anyone actually want to reconnect with people they went to school with years ago? If you never bothered to keep in touch with them or they didn't want to keep in touch, maybe there is a reason for that. I certainly wouldn't want people I went to school with to find me on one of those sites. That would be awkward.


----------



## VeMuñeca

I love guys with long hair! :heart Too bad they're rare where I live. :sigh


----------



## VeMuñeca

starsonfire said:


> I don't like social networking sites like facebook. I think they are pretty useless. Does anyone actually want to reconnect with people they went to school with years ago? If you never bothered to keep in touch with them or they didn't want to keep in touch, maybe there is a reason for that. I certainly wouldn't want people I went to school with to find me on one of those sites. That would be awkward.


Some people find a use to keep in touch with those from previous schools because these social websites like Facebook. However, I do understand where you're coming from. How I see it as: What is the point of friending these people when chances are you'll still barely talk? Things are still going to be awkward with people you haven't seen in two years plus. And the whole obsession some of those people have with getting likes on photos. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Lids

starsonfire said:


> I don't like social networking sites like facebook. I think they are pretty useless. Does anyone actually want to reconnect with people they went to school with years ago? If you never bothered to keep in touch with them or they didn't want to keep in touch, maybe there is a reason for that. I certainly wouldn't want people I went to school with to find me on one of those sites. That would be awkward.


I hate texting and phone calls, so I use facebook to contact my family and friends. I see my friends about once a week, so during the week we chat with each other. My mom lives four hours away so I see her like... every 4 months I guess for holidays or camping, so I talk to her and her sisters on there.

I live in Washington (the state) and my mom's family lives in California. My dad's family lives in Oregon. I rarely get to see them, so with my phone hate, I find Facebook very useful for staying in contact with my relatives. It also serves as a useful reminder for upcoming birthdays :lol


----------



## Kalliber

I like twerking :<


----------



## asphodel

If you didn't lose friends or family in 9/11, you should not be posting about it today. 

It's been over ten years and the country as a whole is no longer in a state of mourning. There's no group solidarity in reaching out and reminding everyone, especially those who've had to move on in their lives without their loved ones and have people closer to them than you for support in their private affairs such as long-term loss.

There have been numerous other tragedies over the past decade in great need of support and awareness, both public and unspoken. While the dead of 9/11 are buried and families are moving on, many more are still suffering. You ignore them. You, like others, let things slip into obscurity once they're no longer interesting, current, or dramatic - with the first two being determined solely by how noticeable they are - no matter how outraged you were at the height of it. Instead you choose this tragedy because it's highly publicized and dramatic as well as annual, and apparently you get something out of that. 

Shut up.


----------



## sanspants08

asphodel said:


> If you didn't lose friends and family in 9/11, you should not be posting about it today.
> 
> It's been over ten years and the country as a whole is no longer in a state of mourning. There's no group solidarity in reaching out and reminding everyone, especially those who've had to move on in their lives without their loved ones and have people closer to them than you for support in their private affairs such as long-term loss.
> 
> There have been numerous other tragedies over the past decade in great need of support and awareness, both public and unspoken. While the dead of 9/11 are buried and families are moving on, many more are still suffering. You ignore them. You, like others, let things slip into obscurity once they're no longer interesting, current, or dramatic - with the first two being determined solely by how noticeable they are - no matter how outraged you were at the height of it. Instead you choose this tragedy because it's highly publicized and dramatic, and apparently you get something out of that.
> 
> Shut up.


I totally agree. Yes, it was tragic and horrible, but there's no need to relive it every year FFS. How about we stop triggering the PTSD of the people who were there and move on! If European nations relived all the acts of terrorism theyve experienced, every year on their anniversaries, they wouldn't have time to do anything else.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Since it's just been brought to my attention:

-Limp Bizkit is a good band.. :yes And saying they're "not cool" just because you hear other people saying so just makes you look like a bell-end.. :stu


----------



## Vuldoc

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Limp Bizkit is a good band.. :yes And saying they're "not cool" just because you hear other people saying so just makes you look like a bell-end.. :stu


I have no opinion on Limp Bizkit but like you said jumping on the bandwagon of hating something is stupid just like the Nickelback hate bandwagon (another band i have no opinion of).


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Vuldoc said:


> I have no opinion on Limp Bizkit but like you said jumping on the bandwagon of hating something is stupid just like the Nickelback hate bandwagon (another band i have no opinion of).


Exactly.. I don't particularly like Nickelback but I don't think it's the slightest bit "cool" to hate on them..

Also, popped collars are NOT gay.. I make it look good without looking like a chav.. :b


----------



## Lids

Nirvana is overrated, seriously there are sooo much better grunge bands than them. Their music is overplayed and I am sick of Nirvana. I also find people's obsession with Kurt Cobain to be annoying. Especially people who want to "bring him back because Nirvana making music again would make the music industry better." He killed himself because he didn't like the fame. Do you honestly think that if he were somehow brought back to life he'd put himself in the public eye again? He'd likely just off himself AGAIN.


----------



## Charmander

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Since it's just been brought to my attention:
> 
> -Limp Bizkit is a good band.. :yes And saying they're "not cool" just because you hear other people saying so just makes you look like a bell-end.. :stu


Is that supposed to be aimed at me? :lol


----------



## moloko

I think cats don't care about people at all. They're selfish and would abandon them if they had the chance to live freely on their own. All signs of affection they supposedly demonstrate are not it. They feel nothing for their owners, unlike dogs. Cats are impostors.


----------



## komorikun

I just had two cats snuggling up against me. One on my arm and the other on my leg. They came up to me of their own accord.


----------



## moloko

komorikun said:


> I just had two cats snuggling up against me. One on my arm and the other on my leg. They came up to me of their own accord.


Probably they're cold and want to warm up. 

By the way, I'm semi-joking. The tone in my post earlier was intentionally obnoxious, even though I believe what I said.

http://www.petplace.com/cats/why-do-cats-rub-up-against-things/page1.aspx


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> Is that supposed to be aimed at me? :lol


Not necessarily but take it however you want.. :stu


----------



## redstar312

The new J.J. Abrams _Star Trek _movies are terrible. J.J. Abrams is an idiot hack who makes bad movies.


----------



## Charmander

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Not necessarily but take it however you want.. :stu


I'll take that as a yes then... a bell end for not liking a band. Nice. :yes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> I'll take that as a yes then... a bell end for not liking a band. Nice. :yes


And now you're taking my whole post out of context.. :roll
Whatever.. I'm not having this argument, especially not with you..


----------



## Overthinker80

somename said:


> I think cats don't care about people at all. They're selfish and would abandon them if they had the chance to live freely on their own. All signs of affection they supposedly demonstrate are not it. They feel nothing for their owners, unlike dogs. Cats are impostors.


Bull****.

My cat loves me and shows me all the time by jumping in my lap and purring, rubbing up against me, rolling on the floor exposing his belly wanting to be petted and meowing till i do, then purring when I do.

If i am near him on the floor, like sitting to put my shoes on he will literally run across the room to rub against me and push his face into my face and purr.

He waits outside my room every morning patiently waiting for me to wake up and immediately wants to be petted. He always wants to sleep on anything that smells like me, my bed, my sheets, my clothes, my towels etc.

He shows me affection in every way possible.

Cats are simply different from dogs and show their love differently but you are 100% WRONG that they NEVER love their owners.

Maybe it's true SOMETIMES, but not with me and my cat.

I'd like you to answer what you think all those gestures my cat is giving me are expressive of, if not affection???


----------



## meek4weeks

somename said:


> I think cats don't care about people at all. They're selfish and would abandon them if they had the chance to live freely on their own. All signs of affection they supposedly demonstrate are not it. They feel nothing for their owners, unlike dogs. Cats are impostors.


I agree. It seems that cats only want you to make them feel good. "Pet me. Rub me. Touch me" (this is a cat talking lol). But I don't think they would abandon their owners. They're too spoiled and needy. I've witnessed it plenty of times. If you don't pet a cat for a long period of time, they don't care about you. It's not like they wimper like dogs showing that they miss you. So maybe they follow you around or wait on you. That's because they want you to give them attention and take care of them. They don't hurt emotionally. They're kind of like robots. Always with that straight face.

P.S. A dog typed this...:lurk


----------



## lisbeth

Salt and Vinegar and Prawn Cocktail are the best crisp packet flavours, hands down.


----------



## Lids

lisbeth said:


> Salt and Vinegar and Prawn Cocktail are the best crisp packet flavours, hands down.


never had prawn cocktail, but salt and vinegar crisps are the best.


----------



## Charmander

meek4weeks said:


> P.S. A dog typed this...:lurk














lisbeth said:


> Salt and Vinegar and Prawn Cocktail are the best crisp packet flavours, hands down.


Everyone seems to hate on prawn cocktail. Not really sure why.


----------



## lisbeth

Charmander said:


> Everyone seems to hate on prawn cocktail. Not really sure why.


The good thing about that though is that if somebody buys a multipack you don't have any competition.


----------



## moloko

Agreed. Differences come from cultural background, not race, in my opinion.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know why the US has 'black history month' when it should be taught as part of US history all year long. It's almost like they (whoever creates these syllabuses) are saying that it's not a part of US history, that it's somehow separate. All areas of US history should be taught to people in the US shouldn't it? There's no 'Chinese people who immigrated to the US and helped to build the railroads centuries ago history month' because that makes no sense...


Positive discrimination that comes from guilt. Ignorance is one of the main reasons of racism. But you make a good point.


----------



## love is like a dream

This site has some real polite guys ..


----------



## tbyrfan

Desert boots are hideous.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Persephone The Dread said:


> /Rant...


Tbh I think it's a good thing that people of different 'race categories' all have their own unique characteristics and behaviours etc.. How you referred to "talking/behaving like a black/white person" and so on..

The trouble is that too many people these days (especially left-wingers) try to make everyone the same in attempt to cancel out so-called "racism".. Like a society of mass-produced factory drones.. They want everyone to be neutral, everyone to be the same, everyone to be equal and no one to have an opinion because difference of opinion creates arguement..

There's no such thing as equality and there never will be.. Not everyone is the same.. People are different; unique.. Gender/racial stereotypes are, for the most part, quite accurate.. Too many people are trying to wipe the face of society to cancel out people's differences..


----------



## redstar312

Joseph Stalin wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Reclus

Townes Van Zandt is a better songwriter than Bob Dylan.


----------



## Reclus

Phil Ochs was a better folk singer than Bob Dylan.


----------



## Reclus

Leonard Cohen is a better live performer than Bob Dylan.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Persephone The Dread said:


> We are definitely on opposite ends of agreeing when it comes to these types of subjects though, so you know


I don't see you as an enemy, Tanya :b I don't disagree with _everything _you say..


----------



## gnomealone

Reclus said:


> Leonard Cohen is a better live performer than Bob Dylan.


 sorry, I have to AGREE with this one. Saw them both. Dylan played half "hits" and half new stuff. He only came partially awake as a part of the band in the second part. Was pretty disinterested otherwise.
Cohen, on the other hand, didn't seem to want to stop the show. he looked like he was having a great time. It really translated to the audience
and made for a much better show.


----------



## turtle boogie

1. There is nothing wrong or obscene about nudity, we're just conditioned to think so
2. Female nipples being considered nudity while male nipples aren't is sexist and silly
3. There should be designated areas where two consenting adults can beat the crap out of each other ("meet me at the playground at 4, be there or be square" type deals). It's unbelievable for relieving tension and if both people are ok with it then it should just be allowed to happen within reason (no deaths, intentional cripplings, jumpings, etc.)
4. Socialism isn't a dirty word, we live in a partial socialism with our public schools and our roads and such.
5. Given the prevalence of search engines, books are inefficient for learning. Articles ftw or at least e-books where you can control-f instead of wasting your life flipping through pages.
6. Bob Dylan covers are almost always better than the originals. He sucks at singing
7. The education system is a disaster and will be until tests are held to the same standards as other survey systems (validity and reliability). Right now grades don't indicate **** and racking up degrees just indicates the desire and means to rack up degrees, often over some narcissistic bull**** like being the smartest one in the room.
7b. discrete math > continuous math for most people after a point
8. Men have the upper hand in courting, and I am a shy guy saying this. If a guy were to meet a girl who he deemed to be perfect he could directly execute the steps to get her and if it didn't pan out cuz she could do better he could persist, and society and that girl wouldn't blink an eye if this persistence was kept reasonable. Hell, she might even become more attracted by the persistence. And most importantly, the persistence would almost be guaranteed to be understood for what it is unless he's pulling some "nice guy" crap.
But if a girl meets a guy that she deemed to be perfect then all she would do is "give him the eyes" and ***** about it if the guy didn't go for it. Even in the off chance that the girl decides to make the kind of move that a man would make on a woman (buying dinner, asking for the phone number, etc.), that move would probably be lost on the guy if he isn't thinking of her sexually unless it was a straight up physical move, and how many women have the courage to do that lest they be deemed a "****."
This is probably why abhorrent men can get beautiful and/or otherwise wonderful women while it almost never works the other way.
9. Dating before sex is pretty much pointless. People either change too much after ****ing or are so "well behaved" during the pre-sex stage that their behavior is not an accurate representation of who they are or who they're gonna be towards you after sex. The best ways would be to either cut to the chase or be friends for a long *** time
10. I don't see the point in having kids, they seem like pets with more responsibility and less fun
11. I don't believe any guy who wouldn't like a girl for coming on to him, though I've heard guys say this. Personally it makes me respect the girl for being brave/not being a conformist even if I'm not into her.
12. Babies are ugly, they're all saggy and stuff and they drool too much.
13. I wish I could just tell a girl that I find her attractive and that I would love to **** her consistently if she turned out to be someone that I would want to chill with otherwise, instead of "flirting" and "asking her out" and looking out for whatever "window of opportunity." I feel like it would just be simpler and more honest.


----------



## thirdcoming

Persephone The Dread said:


> This will be a big rant. I'll try to not go on forever though. It's going to be _very _ unpopular  but I'm not in the mood to care..
> 
> black and white aren't scientifically accurate groupings for Humans. Of course people are not all the same, but there is actually a spectrum of features and colourings.
> 
> I'm a Human from the UK. The only other person with my exact ethnic background is my younger brother, and even he has different amounts of certain genes (supposedly not even identical twins have all the same ones) So really, it is just me. Do other people look similar to me? Obviously. Does that alone make me have some special connection with them? No it definitely doesn't.
> 
> There are no clear cut races, and the groups we currently use are jokes based on scientific inaccuracies and racism, that ironically, people are still using. This perpetuation of these groups has led people to wear their physical differences like badges. Claiming things like 'you can't talk like that, that's how white/black people talk' and other stupid things that make no sense.
> 
> Moreover, people think of their race as something incredibly important when the physical aspects of your ethnic background are the most meaningless thing about a person. Or they should be. Way to go Humans.
> 
> I don't know why the US has 'black history month' when it should be taught as part of US history all year long. It's almost like they (whoever creates these syllabuses) are saying that it's not a part of US history, that it's somehow separate. All areas of US history should be taught to people in the US shouldn't it? There's no 'Chinese people who immigrated to the US and helped to build the railroads centuries ago history month' because that makes no sense...


Smartest thing I read in a long time. I agree completely with you


----------



## Sourdog

Lord of the rings is overrated!


----------



## Zeppelin

Reclus said:


> Phil Ochs was a better folk singer than Bob Dylan.


Lead Belly is the best folk singer of all time. He was way better than Bob Dylan.


----------



## Kalliber

Wow sucks


----------



## ASB20

The Eagles are awful. So is _Garden State_. Just a terrible movie. Dunno why people like it. Same with _500 Days of Summer._


----------



## crystaltears

(most) kpop sucks


----------



## Alas Babylon

The 'Big three' anime, Naruto, Bleach and One Piece are insufferable.

_Except for One Piece._


----------



## Kalliber

^hmm

And those SA who do alchohol and weed as their escape need to wake up, they add more problems pft


----------



## angrychair

I really don't care for pokemon and I hate most superhero stuff.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

angrychair said:


> I really don't care for pokemon and I hate most superhero stuff.


----------



## Snow Bunny

Babies are horrible nauseating things.
Apple sucks.
Being an avid reader of Heat magazine is pathetic.
Ugg boots are the ugliest things in the world.
Bunnies are better than both cats and dogs.


----------



## cybernaut

- A good MAJORITY of people (specifically girls) use photoshop/photoshop on just about all of their pictures to enhance themselves. I guess that a good majority of us are quite fake.

-It's not most of America's history and establishment that I hate, it's the increasing amount of stupidity and Ameri-centric thinking from most of its people that I hate (especially in my generation).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Marriage as a contract can be a recipe for disaster. Things change, people change. There's nothing wrong with long term common law relationships


----------



## flykiwi

^Apple sucks agreed..only thing theyv invented that i use is an ipod.
even itunes sucks..
Dogs
Celery (why does everyone love celery? i dont get it


----------



## uffie

I think most people on this site are pathetic.


----------



## Kalliber

uffie said:


> I think most people on this site are pathetic.


^ oui


----------



## sanspants08

Canadian Brotha said:


> Marriage as a contract can be a recipe for disaster. Things change, people change. There's nothing wrong with long term common law relationships


Agreed. Part of me wants to say I married, for the sake of reaching a milestone, and part of me says: It's more of a stigma than an honor. Married people seem to get this "seven-year itch," or whatever. I didn't believe it in the past, but having seen it in my friends, well...it's for real. It scares me because I don't quite understand it. But more than that, it's almost expected that the partners will have the urge to stray at that point--which in itself is foreboding, and puts me off from the idea of marriage.

And all of the worrying we do on this site about marriage and whatnot is ridiculous if we don't even have girlfriends lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

sanspants08 said:


> And all of the worrying we do on this site about marriage and whatnot is ridiculous if we don't even have girlfriends lol.


I'm single and likely will be for a long time but my opinion on the matter is based on my parents, their separation, and then years later their divorce. People who love each other can have a big party to celebrate it but the legality of it marriage is something to grab onto if bitterness over something sets in. It can become a matter of getting revenge as opposed to simply parting for a time for breathing space or parting for good if that's what's best


----------



## Putin

Women in this age are grotesquely self-entitled.


----------



## Omgblood

_On pretentiousness_. Pretentiousness is a self-declared importance - a type of arrogance. People who are pretentious annoy others by how well the individual treats himself; He is able to see himself as a _whole_ and able to take himself _seriously_.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Putin said:


> Women in this age are grotesquely self-entitled.


As are the men . . .


----------



## redstar312

From my point of view the Jedi are evil!


----------



## Nevermore512

Broccoli is one of the most delicious foods ever.


----------



## Kalliber

The guys on here are so desperate.


----------



## lisbeth

Nevermore512 said:


> Broccoli is one of the most delicious foods ever.





Kalliber said:


> The guys on here are so desperate.


Agree with both of these.

I like glossy magazines.


----------



## I_Dazed_I

Most of the threads on this site really annoy the hell out of me because of the "woe is me" attitude. Understandably, this is a site for SA which goes hand and hand with depression. However, isn't one of the CBT techniques to write down your thoughts then re-read them just to see how completely dumb it sounds?

Now this probably isn't an unpopular opinion, but today's typical youth, the 16-19 yo's, really make me hope that the world will end soon. It's not the music, it's not the cloths, it's the fact that they are all so ****ing lazy and have an attitude of "I deserve" when they have done nothing to earn. I guess it's not so bad though. I will have job security forever knowing that the people coming into the job market are too lazy to do the job.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Don't know if this an unpopular opinion. I think it's neither a popular, neither an unpopular opinion. Still, here it goes. I absolutely hate fedoras. Some people are able to pull off the fedora look, but about 95-99% look pathetic to me. I know that this doesn't sound nice so I'm sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings, but fedoras are terrible.


----------



## Witan

Kalliber said:


> The guys on here are so desperate.


Yup. Some things never change.


----------



## Valtron

_Wicked _is an awful musical. Actually, most critics would agree with me, but audiences seem to go crazy over it. 9/10 rating on Ticketmaster? Bleh!


----------



## crystaltears

is it just me or are songs like "Roar" (Katy Perry) and "Wrecking ball" (Miley Cyrus) so damn annoying?? They keep popping up on the radio in a store or somewhere


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kalliber said:


> The guys on here are so desperate.


 I don't know if that's so much an unpopular opinion as it is just a plain fact. Of course they are! They have social anxiety! Which generally tends to mean they've spent most of their lives only wishing they could express themselves and be successful with females.

You can't really blame them for this any more than you can blame someone who is deaf for not being able to hear you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I_Dazed_I said:


> Most of the threads on this site really annoy the hell out of me because of the "woe is me" attitude. Understandably, this is a site for SA which goes hand and hand with depression. However, isn't one of the CBT techniques to write down your thoughts then re-read them just to see how completely dumb it sounds?


 There's more than one reason why "CBT techniques" sounds unbearably painful, I guess.


----------



## Angelfire

I_Dazed_I said:


> Most of the threads on this site really annoy the hell out of me because of the "woe is me" attitude. Understandably, this is a site for SA which goes hand and hand with depression. However, isn't one of the CBT techniques to write down your thoughts then re-read them just to see how completely dumb it sounds?


Ditto!



> Now this probably isn't an unpopular opinion, but today's typical youth, the 16-19 yo's, really make me hope that the world will end soon. It's not the music, it's not the cloths, it's the fact that they are all so ****ing lazy and have an attitude of "I deserve" when they have done nothing to earn. I guess it's not so bad though. I will have job security forever knowing that the people coming into the job market are too lazy to do the job.


Double Ditto!!

I think Jennifer Lawrence is overrated and I hate that they gave her the part of Mystique in the upcoming movie. She doesn't have the build for it nor will she ever compare to Rebecca Romijn.

The British Royal family, Brad Pitt, Oprah and George Clooney are waaaay overrated as well.


----------



## cybernaut

I do not understand why it is called a "Smart phone" when many only use it for texting, FB, instagram, or twitter. I use mine for calendar planning, news, learning languages, and even have an app that allows me to read my uni notes on my phone. Notebooks and pens are non-existant for me in uni now. Make use of your phone to make your life easier..not to stay caught up with the drama and materialistic BS.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Kalliber said:


> The guys on here are so desperate.


Yeah these fools is thirsty....dehydrated


----------



## lisbeth

Radical But Legal said:


> Don't know if this an unpopular opinion. I think it's neither a popular, neither an unpopular opinion. Still, here it goes. I absolutely hate fedoras. Some people are able to pull off the fedora look, but about 95-99% look pathetic to me. I know that this doesn't sound nice so I'm sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings, but fedoras are terrible.


Seconded so hard. Fedoras are the worst.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wish that people could just appreciate the difference between petty **** and necessities. And also that people would appreciate what they have and stop being so ****ing aggressive towards everyone else.


----------



## cybernaut

I would feel quite out of place on this site if I was 25+. Most of this site, which ranges from 18-23, either clown around too much on here OR debate about things that won't even matter once you hit the real world. I can see why I notice most of the older members sticking to the Society and Culture section or 30+ areas of this forum. I'm gradually beginning to not care anymore about the things that my 18 year old self used to post on this site. Maybe I'm too serious of a person for my age.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

ratherunique11 said:


> I would feel quite out of place on this site if I was 25+. Most of this site, which ranges from 18-23, either clown around too much on here OR debate about things that won't even matter once you hit the real world. I can see why I notice most of the older members sticking to the Society and Culture section or 30+ areas of this forum. I'm gradually beginning to not care anymore about the things that my 18 year old self used to post on this site. Maybe I'm too serious of a person for my age.


 I'd agree with that- it seems mostly like a teen/young persons forum, with a lot of silliness and general naivete. Some of the threads people make..... I wouldn't feel I fit in if I were older.


----------



## Ntln

I feel like even on SAS, there's a fairly exclusive "popular group".


----------



## moloko

Ntln said:


> I feel like even on SAS, there's a fairly exclusive "popular group".


Fact. Not opinion, popular or not.  I realized it that just a few months after joining, it's pretty obvious. Just don't feel bad or excluded if you consider yourself out of it. There's place for everyone here.


----------



## scooby

I've said this before here, but I think Nicki Minaj is judged too harshly with her music. I think she has some pretty good songs. I dare say she's underrated as an artist because of the hate she gets from her top 40 style pop songs.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ntln said:


> I feel like even on SAS, there's a fairly exclusive "popular group".


It's always been that way. They come and go like yesterday's news though.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Ok, let me think...
I don't think people with cancer are by default "brave". The thing is i always hear "_They are so brave_!" and i'm like "_How come_?". People get so offended when i say this, especially regarding kids. I understand people can react a certain way to cancer that can be applauded, but "being brave" is like a immediate default comment on people with cancer. Also whats with the "battle" part? There is no battle. Its a horrible process you have to go thru, not a battle.


----------



## meganmila

Ntln said:


> I feel like even on SAS, there's a fairly exclusive "popular group".


I agree haha


----------



## tbyrfan

Ntln said:


> I feel like even on SAS, there's a fairly exclusive "popular group".


Agreed.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

The concept of multiple intelligences is BS, or at least the idea of there being so many categories of intelligence that nearly everyone fits under at least one of them is BS. I can't help but feel like it was created to make unintelligent people feel smart. We are stretching the definition of intelligence way too far. Yeah, you may be able to play sports but that doesn't mean you should be considered intelligent by any means.

Part of me also feels like this undermines the achievements of intellectuals. If we start calling people who are great at sports intelligent, people will feel better about being ignorant. To be compeletley honest, the idea of a jock being considered smart despite being incredibly stupid and/or ignorant rubs me the wrong way. They're already lauded enough as it is. However, on the other hand there's this intellectual who's abilities are undermined.


----------



## Idontgetit

"No offence" or "let me know if I can do anything" are both copouts.


----------



## Kalliber

That post your dress thread seems like an attention seeking one. Girls show boobs, and guys comment, maybe girls are desperate too


----------



## Radical But Legal

I hate anime with passion. I've tried watching a bunch of different ones a number of times to understand it's appeal, but always came away hating them in a few minutes. They're incredibly corny, trying way too hard to be funny, usually really uncomfortable, especially if there's a female character, often trying to say something really deep but failing hilariously. The only anime I've ever liked is Cromartie High school, but that's probably because it was making fun of the majority of other animes and it was actually funny.


----------



## Ntln

I believe if you do someone a favour, or give them a gift etc. when they don't ask you for it or don't really need it, they don't owe you anything for it. I hate it when someone does nice things for me for no reason and then expects me to return it. I think it's a method of manipulation.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Suicide is not selfish. Now that's an unpopular opinion. Too bad it's not mine.


----------



## Kalliber

Some people on here are such hypocrites


----------



## Princu

InfiniteBlaze said:


> The concept of multiple intelligences is BS, or at least the idea of there being so many categories of intelligence that nearly everyone fits under at least one of them is BS. I can't help but feel like it was created to make unintelligent people feel smart. We are stretching the definition of intelligence way too far. Yeah, you may be able to play sports but that doesn't mean you should be considered intelligent by any means.
> 
> Part of me also feels like this undermines the achievements of intellectuals. If we start calling people who are great at sports intelligent, people will feel better about being ignorant. To be compeletley honest, the idea of a jock being considered smart despite being incredibly stupid and/or ignorant rubs me the wrong way. They're already lauded enough as it is. However, on the other hand there's this intellectual who's abilities are undermined.


No truer words have ever been spoken..It is just one of the million things which people say to comfort someone.


----------



## lisbeth

Ntln said:


> I feel like even on SAS, there's a fairly exclusive "popular group".


I've heard a lot of people say that, but I've never managed to figure out who it is. I'm out of the loop.

I ****ing hate Jagerbombs.


----------



## Kalliber

mark101 said:


> You should tackle people in the particular thread about issues you have with them.
> It's not healthy to snipe away about person's unknown because pretty soon everyone start's doing it and it generates paranoia :|


Well this is called opinion....


----------



## lisbeth

Kalliber said:


> Some people on here are such hypocrites





mark101 said:


> You should tackle people in the particular thread about issues you have with them.
> It's not healthy to snipe away about person's unknown because pretty soon everyone start's doing it and it generates paranoia :|


Also bickering online is really fun.


----------



## scooby

lisbeth said:


> Also bickering online is really fun.


It is quite fun to watch 2 or more people on here go back and forth until the argument devolves into chaos. Gender wars are a jolly good time for that me thinks.


----------



## lisbeth

scooby said:


> It is quite fun to watch 2 or more people on here go back and forth until the argument devolves into chaos. Gender wars are a jolly good time for that me thinks.


God, the gender wars. Manna from heaven.


----------



## scooby

lisbeth said:


> God, the gender wars. Manna from heaven.


The moment even a hint of one starting.

This









When it turns into what we all know it will


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Going against the majority doesn't make you cool, nor does it make your idea a better alternative.


----------



## meganmila

I don't really get this obsession about boobs. For me I see certain women and yes they had amazing boobs, I only thought that a couple times. But just seeing naked boobs on tv/movies I'm like yeah....boobss...I guess. It doesn't phase me. But I just see this obsession with women and men with boobs. It's like, it's nothing special about them. They are just made of milk that are used for breast feeding. I just don't see the big deal about seeing other girls boobs and cleavage. It seems some straight guys go crazy like they act like they are 15 seeing their first boobs. I don't see the big deal. They are fun to touch though lol

Another one, I don't believe in the saying "age is just a number" I mean , It's kind of weird to have like a 50 year old dating a 19 year old. There's all different cases on it.


----------



## bobby.

Here's a controversial paragraph from my upcoming blog update:

Since forming the opinions I'm presenting to you now, I'd like to share with you an observation I've had. Upon seeking out communities where such like-minded people congregate, there is one noticeable feature pertaining to their demographic make-up: almost everyone is male. I've heard it said before that the reason for this is that women keep a check on male excess. Well, that's one interpretation; here's mine: Women, generally, are more susceptible to the delusional happy-talk and group-think that defines Left-wing politics, as is revealed by their tendency in their private lives of selecting fashionable clothes, fashionable gadgets, fashionable hobbies, and above all else fashionable men-men with fashionable haircuts, fashionable outfits, fashionable occupations, and fashionable opinions. To believe in something that society has deemed heretical is tantamount to wearing socks with sandals, _only worse_-and to women it's repulsive. Courage, integrity, and heroism, we like to think are inherent aspects of masculinity-to endure personal hardship for the greater good-but too few men, it seems, are man enough to forgo female approval. Thus, politics you could say has become feminised as intellectually men have become wimps.


----------



## moloko

meganmila said:


> I don't really get this obsession about boobs. For me I see certain women and yes they had amazing boobs, I only thought that a couple times. But just seeing naked boobs on tv/movies I'm like yeah....boobss...I guess. It doesn't phase me. But I just see this obsession with women and men with boobs. It's like, it's nothing special about them. They are just made of milk that are used for breast feeding. I just don't see the big deal about seeing other girls boobs and cleavage. It seems some straight guys go crazy like they act like they are 15 seeing their first boobs. I don't see the big deal. They are fun to touch though lol


There isn't a rational reason. It's the primitive side of men that has the appeal for them, instinctual. Someone told me that the brain releases some chemical when looking at them, something that causes pleasure. Same as looking at beautiful women. I don't know how true this is.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

People that write off people who love animals probably need love in their lives. Anybody who can treat an animal poorly doesn't have a heart.


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> I don't really get this obsession about boobs. For me I see certain women and yes they had amazing boobs, I only thought that a couple times. But just seeing naked boobs on tv/movies I'm like yeah....boobss...I guess. It doesn't phase me. But I just see this obsession with women and men with boobs. It's like, it's nothing special about them. They are just made of milk that are used for breast feeding. I just don't see the big deal about seeing other girls boobs and cleavage. It seems some straight guys go crazy like they act like they are 15 seeing their first boobs. I don't see the big deal. They are fun to touch though lol
> 
> Another one, I don't believe in the saying "age is just a number" I mean , It's kind of weird to have like a 50 year old dating a 19 year old. There's all different cases on it.


Meh, I just use them to my advantage. Like yeah blah blah blah you disagree with me sweetie, but *BOOBS*. Yep I win. :lol


----------



## meganmila

^:lol It's funny when straight guys go goo goo ga ga over them.


----------



## Idontgetit

Salsa is good with anything.


----------



## IveGotToast

Bow Ties are not cool.


----------



## cuppy

scooby said:


> I've said this before here, but I think Nicki Minaj is judged too harshly with her music. I think she has some pretty good songs. I dare say she's underrated as an artist because of the hate she gets from her top 40 style pop songs.


I loved "Starships"


----------



## Putin

Oob said:


> Here's a controversial paragraph from my upcoming blog update:
> 
> Since forming the opinions I'm presenting to you now, I'd like to share with you an observation I've had. Upon seeking out communities where such like-minded people congregate, there is one noticeable feature pertaining to their demographic make-up: almost everyone is male. I've heard it said before that the reason for this is that women keep a check on male excess. Well, that's one interpretation; here's mine: Women, generally, are more susceptible to the delusional happy-talk and group-think that defines Left-wing politics, as is revealed by their tendency in their private lives of selecting fashionable clothes, fashionable gadgets, fashionable hobbies, and above all else fashionable men-men with fashionable haircuts, fashionable outfits, fashionable occupations, and fashionable opinions. To believe in something that society has deemed heretical is tantamount to wearing socks with sandals, _only worse_-and to women it's repulsive. Courage, integrity, and heroism, we like to think are inherent aspects of masculinity-to endure personal hardship for the greater good-but too few men, it seems, are man enough to forgo female approval. Thus, politics you could say has become feminised as intellectually men have become wimps.


Females seek security and status. Adopting any behavior, mode of thought, or lifestyle that can't be used to advance yourself socially is tantamount to committing romantic suicide.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Breasts are hot. End of.


----------



## Putin

I also think "gender wars" are inevitable for the most part. Males and females have vastly different interests, brains, physiologies, modes of behavior, mating strategies, etc. Its really delusional to expect there not to be any gender wars, imo.


----------



## diamondheart89

Putin said:


> Females seek security and status. Adopting any behavior, mode of thought, or lifestyle that can't be used to advance yourself socially is tantamount to committing romantic suicide.


I would argue that PEOPLE seek security. Status is part of that. In fact, Maslow's hierarchy of needs lists security or safety as the second most important need to humans. This is old news.


----------



## redstar312

My unpopular opinion, and I am trying to be civil, is that capitalism is bad.


----------



## Putin

diamondheart89 said:


> I would argue that PEOPLE seek security. Status is part of that. In fact, Maslow's hierarchy of needs lists security or safety as the second most important need to humans. This is old news.


But women have traditionally sought their safety and security through men. Also, females tend to desire safety and security more strongly than males for obvious reasons ie being the physically weaker sex and being burdened with child birth.

I really wish I could remember the name of this video so I could link it here, but in the video, a college professor presents his students with a list of values and asks them to rank the values in order of importance. When this exercise was over, it was revealed that the female students overwhelmingly ranked safety/security as more important than justice/freedom, while for the male students, it was the reverse.


----------



## bobby.

Just posted a controversial blog update. It's a little disjointed because I cut quite a lot from it at the last minute.

http://goo.gl/V8kfJn

I'm unsure whether I should leave it up. I'm too scared to advertise it on Facebook.


----------



## Beatlemeister

I find Led Zeppelin overrated.


----------



## Daveyboy

I think Eminem has gotten better the older he gets.......


----------



## Valtron

(I believe that) Andrew Lloyd Webber is a musical genius.


----------



## meganmila

I don't find Miley Cyrus totally annoying. She is doing all this cause she knows she gets attention from it. I think she knows what she is doing.


----------



## tbyrfan

meganmila said:


> I don't find Miley Cyrus totally annoying. She is doing all this cause she knows she gets attention from it. I think she knows what she is doing.


+1


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

meganmila said:


> I don't find Miley Cyrus totally annoying. She is doing all this cause she knows she gets attention from it. I think she knows what she is doing.


I find lady Gaga is more talented than Miley, but I don't dislike either one of them.


----------



## AussiePea

meganmila said:


> I don't find Miley Cyrus totally annoying. She is doing all this cause she knows she gets attention from it. I think she knows what she is doing.


She's certainly no idiot, nor are the people around her who also benefit from her success. They know that the majority of society love nothing more than watching what they perceive to be a train crash in motion. $$$$$


----------



## Kalliber

Really amusing how they only talk to you if you're a chick. There are better looking people outside my neighborhood for them to flatter themselves about


----------



## Droidsteel

redstar312 said:


> My unpopular opinion, and I am trying to be civil, is that capitalism is bad.


Do you think that there is a better system currently or do you just think capitalism is the lesser evil?


----------



## KawaiiHime

- i love long hair on men <3 
- i hate braces and don't understand why people wear them. i know a girl who get them only because of one tooth! i mean, it's not like they can't chew without braces. i don't understand why does everyone have to have PERFECTLY STRAIGHT TEETH! 
- i hate Justin Bieber haters AND fan girls. because, one the one hand, you have stupid teenage girls who only know how to droll for him etc. (i know one). and on the other hand, you have haters who make comments on a video THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH JB, like, if lets say, 2 people dislike the video, they are like: 2 people are JB fans etc. if you hate him, then just don't listen to his songs!! i hate football, but don't go on youtube just to write crap about it.
- i don't support the referendum U ime obitelji (i was told once that i'm the only one who is against of it). if you don't know what it was, they collected the signatures, they claim the definition of the marriage is between a woman and a man and they want it to be in Croatian constitution. -.-''
- i hate shopping for clothes and trying it out in the mall-
- i prefer symphonic metal and rock and i don't like most of the Croatian songs.
- i don't like school trips and fieldwork (because most of the students only smoke and drink in the bush and sometimes, we ride in the bus FOR HOURS before we come at the destination!)
- i prefer being indoors and i hate going out.


----------



## KawaiiHime

what i forgot to say:
- i hate democracy. it's like two wolves and a sheep voting what's for dinner.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Nu metal isn't that bad. Don't get me wrong, it's not good, but it's certainly not the worst music genre in the world like most people try to make it out to be.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Some people are set up to fail in life.


----------



## meganmila

AussiePea said:


> She's certainly no idiot, nor are the people around her who also benefit from her success. They know that the majority of society love nothing more than watching what they perceive to be a train crash in motion. $$$$$


I don't think she is a train wreck though. I think she is just growing up and doesn't want to be a Disney teeny person anymore. A lot of Disney people do that, they wanna do more grown up roles( Like Selena Gomez and Vanessa Hudgens) I don't fault them for that, you don't wanna be 30 and still be innocent and do Disney stuff the rest of your life. And I don't think she cares what people think of her, or at least I think so. She knows she can sell this good. Like people were going apes*it over her smokiing at that award thing, like who cares! You know she is probably loving this. I think Justin Beuiber (sp?) is gonna be more of a train wreck, it's looking more like it actually.

Another hugely unpopular opinion on this forum. I don't really care about those type of shout or say an SASer you like or pick on certain users type of threads. I just mostly ignore them but don't really care for them. And once you disagree with that you get s*it on on here.


----------



## cybernaut

-I don't care to compliment people (offline and online).
-I can't wait to hit my late 20s and early 30s. No b*tching about that from me.


----------



## Jaxosix

Lord Voldemort should have won.


----------



## markwalters2

God is great.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor

I don't like dancing, maybe in my room alone, but not around other people. :hide


----------



## Kalliber

They just want me


----------



## biscoto

this thread keeps showing as unread even though i've read it multiple times.


----------



## minimized

I'm sexy and I know it.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

I personally think that I'm Baked .

Btw . . I haven't seen Lyric for a long time >_>


----------



## shyvr6

biscoto said:


> this thread keeps showing as unread even though i've read it multiple times.


Sometimes the threads will break and not show the very last page(s). So if you can't see the last page in the thread, then it won't show it as read. That may or may not be the problem with you, but it's just one possibility.


----------



## Zeppelin

Beatlemeister said:


> I find Led Zeppelin overrated.


----------



## fineline

your god is a fraud

your religion is a lie

(proof? PM me. ive been dead twice)


----------



## markwalters2

Bestiality is okay.


----------



## FelineFatale

Cerberus said:


> -I think having kids while knowing their lives will be incredibly difficult is morally reprehensible
> 
> -More pregnant women should have abortions
> 
> -Assisted suicide should be legal


Umm.......... I'm a female who tends to agree to an extent here. :um


----------



## riderless

Western women, generally speaking, have lost their most potent weapon: femininity.


----------



## riderless

Despite choosing an alternative lifestyle, gays want all the goodies that come with a mainstream lifestyle. eg. marriage


----------



## riderless

Homophobic is a word invented by minority groups such as the gay community to describe people who disagree with them.


----------



## riderless

These days, everyone wants their rights respected. But how many people care about other people's rights?


----------



## riderless

Social anxiety is just another excuse to hide from the big bad world.


----------



## riderless

If I lived in England I'd be a moaning cynical pessimist too. Look at the weather!


----------



## Pompeii

markwalters2 said:


> Bestiality is okay.


Is that what your dog told you?


----------



## markwalters2

Pompeii said:


> Is that what your dog told you?


That's what I told my cat.


----------



## LeeMann

Governments should encourage/push people to start families and have children.


----------



## LeeMann

The probability of existence of extra*terrestrial* life with civilization is *almost* zero.


----------



## LeeMann

World under-population crisis is underway (overpopulation my ***!)


----------



## Hoyden

Forced sterilisation may not be such a bad thing. If you are giving birth to babies who go straight into care, you need to stop having kids...


----------



## EndlessBlu

I don't care what anybody tells me. It is my opinion that the entire earth is being carried on the back of a turtle.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

People that are agist towards 30 year olds drive me up the wall.


----------



## LeeMann

InfiniteBlaze said:


> -Accounting can be fun and is much more enjoyable than computer science.
> 
> -College years aren't that great and are only super fun for rich attractive extroverts with lots of money.


- Accounting the worst thing I've came across. More enjoyable than CS? May be in my 80's.

- I think kids go to college just to get very active sexual (and party) lifestyle.


----------



## LeeMann

EndlessBlu said:


> I don't care what anybody tells me. It is my opinion that the entire earth is being carried on the back of a turtle.


How? And how old is it?


----------



## tehuti88

EndlessBlu said:


> I don't care what anybody tells me. It is my opinion that the entire earth is being carried on the back of a turtle.


I told myself I would never post in this thread but *YES!*


----------



## EndlessBlu

LeeMann said:


> How? And how old is it?


Well, there's the giant turtle, and then there's the turtle shell that makes up the surface of the earth. The reason why you don't see the turtle in pictures from space is because the space program is all one big cover-up to prevent people from discovering the truth. Make no mistake, the giant turtle exists. He must be at least 6,000 years old, which would make sense as it correlates with the teachings of the Bible, and nowhere in the Bible does it say that the earth wasn't held up by a giant turtle.


----------



## EndlessBlu

tehuti88 said:


> I told myself I would never post in this thread but *YES!*


I'm glad I'm not alone in this thinking. Your faith pleases the giant turtle god


----------



## yep

People who commit suicide are NOT weak. 

The 'post a picture of yourself' thread on this forum is stupid.

I would rather listen to my iPod in bed than go to a concert.


----------



## markwalters2

My a** is not hairy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

As far as the turtle goes, have you ever read Stephen King's "It"? If so, you'll know the quote "The Turtle can't help us."


----------



## BlazingLazer

Perhaps this first one should be in the “random thought of the day” thread, however I find that thread a bit too free-floating for my tastes.
- I hope I’m not the only one here who thinks the word “travesty” is not only overused, but very often misused. I think in most cases, these people who misuse this word really mean “tragedy”. And what’s worse, they almost always misuse this in response to anything nowhere near major or catastrophic, thereby making themselves come off like a total douchenozzle.
“Ah, I brought my notepad and a red pen instead of a black one, oops!”
“Damn, man. What a travesty.”
- I always suspected that a good amount of people that say that they don’t drink because they like control (they further emphasize this by calling themselves a “control freak”), are kind of lying and really just secretly think they are above people who do drink. But then using that reason would make them look too arrogant now, wouldn’t it?
- Most people who say that they are not afraid of death are lying.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes people look their best dressed down


----------



## I_Dazed_I

- I am so curious of what comes after life that if ever faced death I might just let it happen. 

- Religion was first government in order to put control over man. Maybe it was completely fake, maybe it wasn't, but the use of it stays the same. Not that I think it is a bad thing, but I do think it was taken overboard. 

- If there is a high and mighty power, then why would he want to be worshiped? Is wanting to be worshiped not greedy? Given that greed is one of the 7 deadly sins, then your God is nothing but a sinner in your eyes. I find the idea that acknowledgement is all that "he" wished for, like nodding your head at a passer by, and will never do anything beyond that. (love telling that to people who knock on the door asking about "our lord". Blows their mind.)

- The movie "God Bless America" is 150% spot on. 

- Anxiety is nothing more than a tricked played by the mind in order to stop us from unlocking our full potential. Maybe the person that can find the cure for all disease has already been born, but their anxiety prevents them from ever unlocking the knowledge.

- People with anxiety are WAY more in tune with their inner self than people without it will ever be.


----------



## Idontgetit

LeeMann said:


> The probability of existence of extra*terrestrial* life with civilization is *almost* zero.


huh?


----------



## mattmc

EndlessBlu said:


> I don't care what anybody tells me. It is my opinion that the entire earth is being carried on the back of a turtle.


The whole world is on the back of a turtle. A human bean can carry a turtle in one/two hands.










WHAT DOES IT MEAN? 
WHAT. DOES. IT. MEAN!?


----------



## Idontgetit

Coke tastes like ****


----------



## AussiePea

Rice crackers are revolting and I cannot trust anyone who enjoys them.


----------



## LeeMann

EndlessBlu said:


> Well, there's the giant turtle, and then there's the turtle shell that makes up the surface of the earth. The reason why you don't see the turtle in pictures from space is because the space program is all one big cover-up to prevent people from discovering the truth. Make no mistake, the giant turtle exists. He must be at least 6,000 years old, which would make sense as it correlates with the teachings of the Bible, and nowhere in the Bible does it say that the earth wasn't held up by a giant turtle.


This is one hell of a controversial claim. Any resources or references you can point us to, so that we can do a research further? Or even be able to thank the humble turtle?


----------



## tehuti88

My earlier reply to this thread wasn't _entirely_ facetious...



LeeMann said:


> This is one hell of a controversial claim. Any resources or references you can point us to, so that we can do a research further? Or even be able to thank the humble turtle?


Not exactly what you're looking for, but it's a start. :blush

Turtle Island (North America)
The Creation Story: Turtle Island
Iroquois Creation Myth

And the basis behind the image I linked earlier (I've written my own version, but am shy of sharing it here)...

The Origin Of Mackinac Island


----------



## cyanide444

- Capitalism is veiled centralism, there is no such thing as pure free market competition (it doesn't exist).
- Capitalism sucks.
- The Soviet Union was not Marxist after 1925, and Stalin was most certainly did not adhere to Marxist philosophy; he was a red-faced fascist. 
- Most systems of political systems suck. Anarchism is a good solution.
- The world would be a better place if a plague wiped all humanity out.
- I don't believe that morality is subjective, in fact, I believe that reality is subjective. Perception is the only way we can interact with our reality.
- I think that many designated "terrorist" organizations have a legitimate cause.
- I am against Israeli occupation of Palestine.
- I don't believe that there can be any bloodless revolution
- All drugs should be legal. In fact, a lot of "illegal" things should be legal
- All religions are highly flawed and detrimental to humanity
- The United States and its allies are Imperialist entities
- Suicide is a very rational choice to some folks
- Humanity is a cancer on the face of the planet

And more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Euthanasia in extreme cases should be legal. There are heavy questions around the morality & practical management of it however at a certain point people should be able to make their final decision

~ Dreadlocks & beards are awesome

~ Milk is disgusting


----------



## Still Waters

That whole -dramatic,emoish -"no one can truly understand the depths from which my bitter tears flow" -stage of life that everyone goes through growing up -seems to last longer and longer. If this trend continues,there will be nothing BUT this type populating the earth. If you're not dreadfully morose and measuring ropes,calculating heights of bridges,stashing pills,then you're not truly ALIVE -how ironic!


----------



## Alienated

Illegal aliens means ILLEGAL, kick them the hell out so I can get a JOB !! I was born here, and they took my disability away to give it to ILLEGALS !!


----------



## MuckyMuck

Feeling any belonging or loyalty to your country, my complete lack of patriotism really rubs people up the wrong way. 
See this line on the map? Yeah, well thats you, you love everything inside that line and hate everything outside it. Everyone inside that line is complete strangers to you yet we will instill a false sense of honor in you for dying for those strangers, all because two politicians sitting in some office decides to play god.


----------



## arnie

If God does exist, then he's kind of a dick. The bible makes him sound like an egomaniac that wants everyone to worship him. Just because he's all powerful, doesn't mean we should love him.


----------



## biscoto

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ Milk is disgusting











smells disgusting
tastes disgusting


----------



## arnie

It is highly unlikely that the world will not continue on with 7 billion people for long. Instead the population will collapse sometime in the next century. Here's why:

Imagine you are in a raffle. They take your raffle ticket and mix it in with a bunch of other people's tickets. However, you don't know how many people are in the raffle. So they spin the drum and start pulling out tickets.

Ticket 1: not you
Ticket 2-4: not you
Ticket 5: Your ticket

At this point, what would you estimate to be the total number of people in the raffle? Of course, it's impossible to know. But you can say that because your ticket was only number 5 that there's a much higher chance that there's 10 people total in the raffle than the chance that there's 1000 people in the raffle. After all, it's extremely unlikely that out of 1000 tickets, the fifth ticket they drew is yours.

Now here's the analogy: Instead of a ticket raffle, it's when you were born out of all the people that were ever born and will be born on the Earth. The chances are that there are an equal number of people that were born before you and an equal number are going to be born after you.

However, the number of people on the earth has been going up at a ridiculous rate:










It will only take a few decades for the number of people born after you to equal the number of people born before you. This means that chances are good that sometime in the near future people will stop being born in such large numbers.

AKA: Doomsday.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_argument


----------



## arnie

Nutella is awful on bread.
Breaking Bad is a boring show.
Firefly was awful and cliche.
Halo 2 was terrible.
GTA IV is clunky and boring.
I'm entertained by Justin Bieber's antics and hopes he continues to make news. Miley Cyrus is fun too.
The Hobbit feels like a Disney movie.
Men should put the seat *and* the lid down when they flush. It's much more hygienic.
Circumcision should be illegal.
Synthetic lab grown diamonds are superior in quality to normal diamonds. They also have none of the moral problems of buying something mined by African slaves in conflict zone.
Evolutionary psychology makes a lot of sense.
The 9/11 terrorists were not cowards. Look up the meaning of that word.
Nice guys finish last.
Lesbian sex just isn't the same as real sex, and they might enjoy the sensation of sex with a man more so long as they fantasize about being with a woman at the same time.




The Poltically correct language police can suck it.
Some people are born to be fat, others are born to be skinny.




Men and women are biologically different. Gender is not a social construct.
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/dec/02/men-women-brains-wired-differently
Mainstream movies should have real sex shown on screen.
The world needs more aspies.
Being Anti-Israel in not the same as being anti-semitic
It's not racist to acknowledge that race is more than skin deep. For example black men are more likely to develop sickle cell anemia. They also have been proven to have large penises. (on average)
Just because a fact is offensive, doesn't mean it's wrong.
Euthanasia should be legal: People have a right to their lives when it becomes to painful to continue. Your life belongs to you, not society.
Gigantic fake boobs are gross. The best size is B-C
Most people that are transgender are really just gay.
Most republicans don't have Christian morals. (Jesus was all about helping the poor.)
Radical Feminism is destroying society.
If you regret having sex, that doesn't make it rape.
If two people are drunk (but still conscious) and have sex, that's not rape either.
Society has become hateful of White Men.
Men's rights are human rights.
Men shouldn't be forced to support a baby when their partner tricks them into having it. (Lies about taking the pill or pokes holes in the condom)
Eugenics works in principle, but Hitler made everyone scared of it.
Jingoism is a bad thing.
The inter-connected global economy and just in time delivery is extremely dangerous to the future of human civilization. One large catastrophe and it will all collapse.
Everyone should have the freedom to roam and camp wherever they want:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_to_roam
Prostitution should be legalized.
Nudity isn't such a terrible thing. Women should be allowed to go topless or at least braless whenever they want. :yes
Alimony is a type of slavery.
Life in Prison is worse than the Death penalty.
People with genetic diseases shouldn't reproduce.
Soldier should refuse to fight in wars they don't agree with. Killing people in war isn't much better than killing them in everday life.
It's much harder for men to lose their virginity than for women. (apparently this is offensive to some people on this forum)
Women are more selective than men.
Women can be just as superficial about looks as men. They just don't talk about it as much and it's more socially acceptable.
Most people aren't diametrically opposed good or evil. Everyone is a product of their society and life circumstances. If you were born a 100 years ago, you would be racist too.
Morality is relative.
In the future, most jobs will be replaced by robots. The only solution is a Basic Income for everyone. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income









Shock comedians aren't funny.
It shouldn't be a crime for teenagers to have sex with each other. (within a 4 year age difference)
Affirmative Action is Racism. 
Everyone can be racist, not just white people. It's an inherent part of the human condition called tribalism:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribalism#Tribalism_and_evolution
Nuclear power could be safe if we used a thorium design.
African American is stupid term. Just say black.
Just because you hate a pop star doesn't mean all of their music is bad.
Limp Bizkit has a song or two I like.
Most artists produce only a few amazing songs. I don't get the point of listening to an entire album.
Pedophiles should be treated like they have a medical condition.
First cousin marriage is okay. Incest is fine too so long as two condition are met: 1. Everyone is over 18 and it's consensual. 2. No children are produced. (sex does not equal reproduction) So long as they're not hurting anyone, what right does the government have to impose it's morality on people's sex lives? 
Why is it okay to brand an animal with a hot iron, forcibly inseminate them, keep them in horrid condition and ultimately kill them for their meat, but bestiality is wrong? It doesn't make sense. People just want to enforce their morals on others.
Religions have evolved and spread like a virus. Only the most popular ones survive as they slowly evolve to satisfy the needs of the people. It's exactly like natural selection.
The probability of extraterrestrial life is almost 100%. However we will never meet them because civilizations tend to destroy themselves when their technology gets too powerful.
The world's population should be limited.
Don't get mad at Walmart for paying their worker's so little. In a capitalist system, only the most competitive business will survive. If Walmart wasn't competitive, someone else would take their place. The solution is to change the laws and increase the minimum wage, not to get mad at Walmart.

Non-Addictive drugs should be legal, like Marijuana and Ectasy. Addictive drugs like nicotine (tobacco) should be outlawed. 









In the future, virtual reality will get so good that no one will want to live in real life. We'll all end up looking like this:










Modern society is very isolated and it's only getting worse. Things were better when everyone lived in small communities with a group identity and a common purpose.

Most people are too uniformed to be allowed to vote.
Representative democracy should be replaced with Juries of people who decide if a law is good or not:
http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2015790,00.html


----------



## Greenleaf62

SpongeBob is not a good show. At all.


----------



## arnie

Praying for someone is *worse *than useless. It makes you feel like you're doing something while actually doing nothing:


----------



## arnie

Also the founding fathers *were not* Christian. They were deists:


----------



## arnie

In modern society, you are not free:


----------



## MuckyMuck

Very good posts Arnie and to stay on topic, everything you stated is ridiculously true.


----------



## a degree of freedom

arnie said:


> In the future, most jobs will be replaced by robots.















arnie said:


> The probability of extraterrestrial life is almost 100%. However we will never meet them because civilizations tend to destroy themselves when their technology gets too powerful.


Probably not an unpopular opinion. I am a fan of the cosmological principle. I guess I would really hope that as the world gets more complicated, humans or what they become get brains capable of dealing with it. It's a tempting answer to the Fermi Paradox though. To that I just sort of think humans must just not be particularly interesting or creative if there are those out there with much greater intelligence, or maybe more like the Star Trek premise, the're fine letting us just do our own thing, and maybe that really is wise. Alternatively, maybe the vastness of space is just _that _prohibitive in the end. Don't know!



arnie said:


> Modern society is very isolated [...] Things were better when everyone lived in small communities with a group identity and a common purpose.


I have thought this as well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's nothing wrong with long duration walks to get somewhere. You can take in the scenery along the way & it's good exercise


----------



## tbyrfan

If you're between the ages of 18 and 23, I probably don't like you.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Arnie is going HAM in this thread.


----------



## arnie

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Arnie is going HAM in this thread.


Yeah, lol.

I just want someone to reply to my population probability argument. I've never had a good debate about it.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1068669922-post2373.html


----------



## arnie

mark101 said:


> I tend to disagree


okay then :blank


----------



## lisbeth

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's nothing wrong with long duration walks to get somewhere. You can take in the scenery along the way & it's good exercise


Agreed. I like walking. I keep meaning to stop being lazy and do more of it.


----------



## Bluestar29

tbyrfan said:


> If you're between the ages of 18 and 23, I probably don't like you.


But I didn't do anything .


----------



## Ckg2011

Seaworld and other parks like it, including zoo's should all be shut down and closed. 

People take high school football way to seriously. 

Race car drivers are athletes.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm sexxyy :< 
Haterz gon hate


----------



## fineline

most of the time, when i have discussions with my "peers", i cant help but find them inferior to me in any number of ways.


----------



## My Name Here

Thank yourself and others who helped you achieve your goals before you thank god.


----------



## Ender

arnie said:


> Yeah, lol.
> 
> I just want someone to reply to my population probability argument. I've never had a good debate about it.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1068669922-post2373.html


I agree, the Rapture is coming. Didn't expect you to be on my side of the argument you're usually against Christian thinking aren't you?


----------



## oku

Compulsory schooling is toxic.


----------



## arnie

Ender said:


> I agree, the Rapture is coming. Didn't expect you to be on my side of the argument you're usually against Christian thinking aren't you?


No one said anything about the rapture.


----------



## arnie

The self driving car will be terrible for the environment.

Right now driving is tedious and time consuming, but in the future you won't care how long the drive is because you are relaxing in the back surfing the internet and a 3 hour commute isn't a big deal anymore.
A car will increasingly be seen as a second home you lounge around in, while google drives you to your destination. They will become larger and larger as people expect more and more of the comforts of homes until everyone is driving RV sized vehicles 3+ hours to get to work everyday.
It will also increase leisure travel. Let's say right now the beach or the mountains are 8 hours away from me, so I rarely ever go, but in the future I will be able to get off work on a friday, sleep in the car, and wake up at my destination. Sunday night, the car will drive me back. What do I care how long the drive is? So long as I can afford the gas, driving thousands and thousands of miles will become effortless.
Imagine the pollution.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Blondie is one of the better 70's and 80's rock bands.


----------



## arnie

Who deleted my gender opinions? I thought this was America!??


----------



## Xenos

We should legalize marijuana and ban tobacco.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I think some women with short hair are hot.


----------



## apx24

Organised religion is an ideological cancer in this world.


----------



## starburst93

@ arnie mine got deleted too. I didn't do it myself. 

I tried to message you but it doesn't seem like I can, I don't know if you blocked me or something. Sorry if I offended you. I didn't think it was even that bad, but maybe this thread forbids any form of debate.


----------



## arnie

starburst93 said:


> @ arnie mine got deleted too. I didn't do it myself.
> 
> I tried to message you but it doesn't seem like I can, I don't know if you blocked me or something. Sorry if I offended you. I didn't think it was even that bad, but maybe this thread forbids any form of debate.


Only friends can post on my visitor page. Will u be my friend?


----------



## sanspants08

Ckg2011 said:


> Seaworld and other parks like it, including zoo's should all be shut down and closed.
> 
> People take high school football way to seriously.
> 
> Race car drivers are athletes.


Agree 100%. The one I want to rant about is high school football. There are guys our age (around 30) who still wear their varsity jackets and go to games. They get angry and curse at players they don't like...and those players are actually 16...It's madness.

Animals (such as whales) were not placed here for our enjoyment.

And anybody who thinks that driving a race car doesn't require athleticism has obviously never been behind the wheel of one, cranking with all their might on the wheel as they resist blacking out from lateral g forces...


----------



## Ice Eyes

~ I don't believe the people of America will ever "wake up". It's far too late. Just look up the patriot act and several of Obama's executive orders
~ I wouldn't mind if an apocalypse really happened or if the world was about to be destroyed
~ True equality is a delusion
~ I believe America would be better with a more authoritarian style government
~ Black people need to take more responsibility. I don't think they ever will. I say this as a black man who was born in one of the most violent cities in America
~ Feminism and the Manosphere has done more harm than good in society. It's only made men and women hate each other more. Both ideologies needs to go die in a fire
~ I don't think capital punishment is used enough
~ People who commit suicide are stronger than the average person. It takes a lot of balls to hang yourself or hold a gun to your mouth
~ Religion has done more harm than good for humanity in general. But it is useful for keeping the common people quiet. ~Napoleon


----------



## lad

Porn is **** and the whole industry is repulsive when you really know how people are manipulated and you realise what you're condoning.


----------



## Ice Eyes

lad said:


> Porn is **** and the whole industry is repulsive when you really know how people are manipulated and you realise what you're condoning.


That industry needs to be destroyed imo


----------



## LeeMann

Ice Eyes said:


> That industry needs to be destroyed imo


I'm in. But I am afraid we are going to make it popular.


----------



## cybernaut

1. I'm not fond of how "crosses" are becoming symbolized in girls' attire these days. I'm not Atheist, but seriously?

2. All forms of socializing/communication among others on the internet need to go.Less trolling, less stupidity, less predators/perverts/,etc. People "abuse" the luxury of the internet social wise, and it all needs to go. It should be more of a "research tool" instead, not a tool for others to display their stupidity or opinions that no one in the real world cares about. You can call it oppression, but I find it to be a great alternative.


----------



## Putin

People should be able to be painlessly put to death, if they so choose.


----------



## diamondheart89

Minimalism looks like crap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They idea that God, if it exists, is a a creative entity/force for good is quite absurd. A more reasonable explanation is simply that it is an entity/force of creation doing just that, creating & seeing what comes of it, for better or worse, & totally impartial in doing so


----------



## hipolito

ratherunique11 said:


> 2. All forms of socializing/communication among others on the internet need to go.Less trolling, less stupidity, less predators/perverts/,etc. People "abuse" the luxury of the internet social wise, and it all needs to go. It should be more of a "research tool" instead, not a tool for others to display their stupidity or opinions that no one in the real world cares about. You can call it oppression, but I find it to be a great alternative.


including SAS?? 



Canadian Brotha said:


> They idea that God, if it exists, is a a creative entity/force for good is quite absurd. A more reasonable explanation is simply that it is an entity/force of creation doing just that, creating & seeing what comes of it, for better or worse, & totally impartial in doing so


i never understood that... why is any version of God more likely than the other?
*excuse me I am unlearned*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

hipolito said:


> i never understood that... why is any version of God more likely than the other?
> *excuse me I am unlearned*


It's not a matter of how learned one is or how likely one is over the other, it's a matter of opinion/belief/outlook of the individual.

To me what I wrote makes more sense than what the church preaches or what I've read in the bible(I've read it from cover to cover).

I think faith/belief/spirituality is of major significance to humanity & individuals as a whole but I also think trying to be so rigidly definitive when there is so much we feel/experience that language can't truly encapsulate is naïve. The lack of acknowledgement of all the other wonderful/mysterious/dark things going on on this planet & beyond it is a major part of human hubris in my eyes.

That said, I respect & note that the bible & other holy texts have a great many lessons that can be heeded for individual & collective betterment


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Putin said:


> People should be able to be painlessly put to death, if they so choose.


Yes I believe if someone is suffering an incurable disease they should have the right to choose to end the pain and suffering for them and they're family's watching them slowly die. I'm all for euthanasia in certain cases though&#8230;not for depression, anxiety etc. and whatnot in younger people. There's TONS of help out there for those issues even though there's no permanent cure yet. I'm talking about people with late stage cancer who don't want to take chemo, feel sicker and just prolong the pain, but want to go peacefully.


----------



## Dresden

_*Yorkshire should secede from the United Kingdom, form an army under the banner of the White Rose of York, and Invade Lancashire!.
I will be Queen of the North!.
And when I was done with Lancashire I would spread across the globe like a plague, assimilating or annihilating anything that got in my way, and when this measly little rock was finally united under my banner, I'd pour fortunes into space travel, spread out across the stars subjugating any life I found and strip-mining entire planets for their resources, and rule the entire Galaxy with an Iron Fist!.
Empress of the Divine Imperium of Terra!.
Ehem...your pardon I appear to have got carried away there..ever so slightly :teeth.
Too much 40k methinks..
*_


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Lazy people that don't work hard enough are a waste of resources.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

The American Federal government sucks balls.


----------



## cybernaut

I hate how women have to be "dolled up" in order to be considered "beautiful" in most societies in general. Is the "natural look" not appealing? Like my family seem to compliment my sister more because she wears a lot of make up, hair clip-ins, and non-casual clothing often..and I don't. (a whole different rant).


----------



## purechaos

I wonder if Christmas was called the way it was actually treated if people would still celebrate it.


----------



## Testsubject

I believe more times than not its the victims fault.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Marijuana can be used as a legitimate medicine.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Dark Souls is the most boring game ever :b


----------



## LucasChase

- I think men are naturally better looking than women but women use makeup to hide this truth, every time I see a girl/women without there makeup on I am shocked at how bad they look!

- I automatically dislike anyone who makes a point of picking on a celebrity for no real reason other than to make themselves feel better for eg. Justin Bieber is not hurting anyone and his fans like him so leave him alone also Kim Kardashian is undeniably a good looking women and has worked hard to get where she is today because if it was as easy as making a sex tape there would be many many more so-called talentless multimillionaires than her, and anyway if people don't like her she is very easily avoidable in the average persons life.

- I don't believe in any form of God or Religion and believe it was all made up thousands of years ago as a way of controlling people and scaring them into not "sinning" I also think that faith is one of the most stupid concepts ever! how can anyone risk wasting there whole lives on the faith that something exists when there is not a single bit of actual proof.

- leading on from my last point how can people not believe in evolution, I really want to know how? because there is actual 100% proof of it, people have found the skeletons of dinosaurs and early cavemen that show actual evolution in progress so how can people be so stupid to believe that "God" created men & women and the whole world in 7 days, and also not to mention that there is no possibility that humans and dinosaurs lived at the same time on Earth! so how do religious people actually explain these facts? 

- I also think the Beatles are highly overrated as are the Rolling Stones, most Rap Singers and Susan Boyle who I personally think can barely sing in tune!

-I hate Marmite and Sweetcorn and any type of strong mouldy cheese!

- I love the confidence drinking alcohol gives you but I dislike everything else about it! I really wish they invented a pill that didn't make you drunk or hungover but gave you that lovely feeling of not caring what other people think about you that you get when you've had a drink!


----------



## Hermiter

The duck dynasty guy didnt do anything wrong.
His belief says that homosexuality is a sin so he said that he believed that. Thats is not wrong for him to follow his belief


----------



## Hermiter

Cerns logo is evil and they make black holes

Giant blue people are going to recoccur soon


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Aliens do exist.


----------



## arnie

Bald men should refuse to hide behind hats. Bald men should be proud of who they are!


----------



## Charmander

LucasChase said:


> - I think men are naturally better looking than women but women use makeup to hide this truth, every time I see a girl/women without there makeup on I am shocked at how bad they look!


That might be just to do with the fact that we're all used to seeing girls with make up on. Saying that, some people (and you'll notice this with men since you're far less likely to see a girl with no makeup than you are a guy) just have naturally good skin without applying anything to it.


----------



## Ai

I'm completely disillusioned by the fight for "gay marriage"--and not because I'm by any means against LBTQ+ rights; but rather the opposite. Blithe assimilationist politics irritate me to no end and I feel like rather than actually interrogating the structures already upholding marriage as an institution/qualifier for productive citizenship and, in and of themselves, _creating_ that exclusive environment, people just blindly convene to bellow, "WE'RE JUST LIKE YOU! LET US IN!!!" The "fight for same sex marriage" is actually surprisingly more conservative than most "liberals" realize, methinks...

But even the slightest suggestion toward this has gotten me flamed more than once--mostly by people I generally agree with... C'est la vie.


----------



## AlienJay

Ai Chan said:


> I'm completely disillusioned by the fight for "gay marriage"--and not because I'm by any means against LBTQ+ rights; but rather the opposite. Blithe assimilationist politics irritate me to no end and I feel like rather than actually interrogating the structures already upholding marriage as an institution/qualifier for productive citizenship and, in and of themselves, _creating_ that exclusive environment, people just blindly convene to bellow, "WE'RE JUST LIKE YOU! LET US IN!!!" The "fight for same sex marriage" is actually surprisingly more conservative than most "liberals" realize, methinks...
> 
> But even the slightest suggestion toward this has gotten me flamed more than once--mostly by people I generally agree with... C'est la vie.


Good point. But I dare not step on that territory on the internet :no


----------



## Boriya

There's nothing wrong with disliking a culture, race, sex, sexual orientation, belief system, etc.. as long as it doesn't become hate. As in, it doesn't stop you from respecting their rights as human beings given to them by law. The fake image of harmony and togetherness that's often projected by the media and governments only does more harm than good. Instead of focusing on creating laws and policy with the goal of making race irrelevant, political correctness and derisive policies (eg. benefits given on the basis on race) are emphasized.

Feminism is bull**** in first world countries. I understand how focusing on a single gender's issues was needed in the past, but once you reach the level where both genders are pretty much in parity, your movement has to evolve (humanism, egalitarianism) in order to remain relevant.

Aborigines in this country are stuck in the past, in a black and white world. Australia has changed and it's time for them to integrate.

Integration should be more mandatory in matters of immigration. Regardless of the culture that one arrives from, one must adopt the language, laws, and ideals of the country one arrives in. Simply dumping people in a country without satisfactory command of the language or understanding of the laws helps nobody.

Not all humans are of equal worth. The determining factor in my mind is innocence, where a criminal is worth less than a person who committed no crime (depending on crime committed and amount of offences). Sometimes it feels the justice system is more interested in the criminal's rights than that of a potential victim if he/she re-offends.


----------



## Omgblood

The phrase, "do not care what others think" is ridiculous. This line is typically used to console somebody after that person has received criticism and contempt from some other. But to not care what others think _at all_ would mean to ignore the _positive_ feedback as well. The phrase should revised to, "do not care about the criticism and contempt from others" because who would deny positive feedback? and that which flatters us.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

After around 4 years of hanging around SA related forums and observing SA sufferers from about two dozen different nations I reached a humbling if not outright depressing conclusion; we as a group are exactly the same that all of humanity, just inherently worse as a result of the common effects of SAD, myself included of course.

While I was never that stupid to think that SAD could generate enough inherent qualities to offset the flaws it causes, I did for some time thought that pathologically introverted people would naturally be more thoughtful, insightful and capable to isolate themselves from the cultural noises that generate so much of the natural stupidity of humanity in general. Sadly, I was totally wrong.

Which personally has been a very disappointing discovery, as it was always my dream to find a group in which I could fit in, admire and learn from.

But a good portion of SAD sufferers are just very basic, simple people (not to use more direct words), many others are just average in just about every sense and some very few are actually exceptional, description which is equally true for all of humanity in general.

And then some wonder why other people may dislike us, well, perhaps because most of us have nothing special to offer other than the natural characteristics of SAD: anxiety, depression, self victimization and bitterness.


----------



## EternallyRestless

Bucket Hat said:


> Feminism is bull**** in first world countries. I understand how focusing on a single gender's issues was needed in the past, but once you reach the level where both genders are pretty much in parity, your movement has to evolve (humanism, egalitarianism) in order to remain relevant.


As long as women are making 77% of men's salaries for doing the *same work*, then both genders are not "in parity."


----------



## Boriya

EternallyRestless said:


> As long as women are making 77% of men's salaries for doing the *same work*, then both genders are not "in parity."


http://www.politifact.com/virginia/...ffe-says-women-earn-77-percent-mens-pay-same/


----------



## arnie

EternallyRestless said:


> As long as women are making 77% of men's salaries for doing the *same work*, then both genders are not "in parity."


Not this again.


----------



## RebuiltByHumans

Drug culture sucks.


----------



## cosmicslop

I know everyone likes to make fun of Google Glass, but its map features could be great for people with eye disabilities who want to drive, ie me. Why is it that every invention gets mocked by completely able-bodied people and they completely forget people with disabilities who could benefit from it.

edit: forgot half a word.


----------



## Idontgetit

"Drunk words speak a sober tongue" Bull


----------



## Charmander

Blondes > Brunettes.


----------



## Elad

i'm sick of hearing macklemore and lady gaga turning everything into a gay rights topic. i agree with it, i understand, but i can't help but think they are milking the **** out of it at this point.

macklemore has to have one of the most punchable faces in the world, and his haircut doesn't help.


----------



## Charmander

^ Yes yes yes yes.


----------



## Moonchild23

Things like cancer are nature's way of keeping order, and the human parasite in check. Cancer is a terrible, painful thing, and I would never wish it on anyone. If someone close to me had cancer, it would be horrible, and I feel horrible for everyone touched by it. Even so, humans are out of control. All species have a carrying capacity where, after a certain point, an environment will no longer be able to support it with its resources. We help the natural order out in part by having wars and crime, but science and medicine are too much of a crutch. Nature can't help that the best people often are the ones who die in terrible ways. 

Students shouldn't have to learn the same way, in the same environment, as every other student in the name of equality. That simply breeds bored students who are good at some things and frustrated students who are bad at some things. We all learn differently, and it's time that we stop smothering children with a blanket approach. 

Speaking of children, they really aren't so great. They're kind of scary and evil, actually. 

:hide


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Drugs should be legal
Prostitution should be legal
Smaller govt. 
We shouldn't pay taxes on our labor


----------



## loneliness

DerSteppenwolf said:


> After around 4 years of hanging around SA related forums and observing SA sufferers from about two dozen different nations I reached a humbling if not outright depressing conclusion; we as a group are exactly the same that all of humanity, just inherently worse as a result of the common effects of SAD, myself included of course.
> 
> While I was never that stupid to think that SAD could generate enough inherent qualities to offset the flaws it causes, I did for some time thought that pathologically introverted people would naturally be more thoughtful, insightful and capable to isolate themselves from the cultural noises that generate so much of the natural stupidity of humanity in general. Sadly, I was totally wrong.
> 
> Which personally has been a very disappointing discovery, as it was always my dream to find a group in which I could fit in, admire and learn from.
> 
> But a good portion of SAD sufferers are just very basic, simple people (not to use more direct words), many others are just average in just about every sense and some very few are actually exceptional, description which is equally true for all of humanity in general.
> 
> And then some wonder why other people may dislike us, well, perhaps because most of us have nothing special to offer other than the natural characteristics of SAD: anxiety, depression, self victimization and bitterness.


I wouldn't be surprised if we were worse than average. After all, SA tends to inhibit you in other areas of life, which only further stifles our ability to learn new talents, skills, etc.


----------



## Draconess25

I think alcohol is way worse than weed, and their legal status should be switched. Weed completely legalized and alcohol should be banned. Everyone says Prohibition was a failure, but it was also never properly enforced. Yes, weed should have appropriate restrictions. Age limits, no driving while high, etc. But weed doesn't make you go home and abuse your loved ones. Alcohol does. It ruined my life and the lives of many of my relatives, while weed probably saved my life.

I think the men's rights movement is bull****. But feminists also kinda get on my nerves. They ***** about words like "panties" but women are still being coerced into unnecessary and obsolete pelvic exams.

And yes, I believe pelvic exams are unnecessary and obsolete. Bite me.

Also, as much as I support a woman's right over her own body, I believe that right ends when another life begins. I'm strongly against abortion. Just the thought sickens me.

On that note, I'm strongly against infant circumcision. It isn't just a "little snip" that should be taken lightly. And while most men do not consciously remember it, something so traumatizing leaves many emotional issues that largely go ignored by society. Whether or not to get circumcised is something that should be the guy's choice when he's old enough to make that decision. When I first brought this up with my boyfriend, he seemed insulted because he's circumcised. I think he looks perfect the way he is, but I can't believe his mother put him through that, and I can never really get that out of my mind when I talk to her.

I hate it when people say "Oh, you'll want kids one day." Why? They're expensive and they take away your freedom. And since I don't believe in abortion, I'd have to go through childbirth, which wrecks the body even more than the pregnancy. No thanks. I'd like to keep my money, life, figure, and tightness.

I''d rather die than be paralyzed, blind, deaf, or missing a limb. Apparently that's controversial.

I like the word "panties". Apparently that's also controversial.

I despise Katie Perry, Taylor Swift, Justin Bieber, the Jonas Brothers, and Miley Cyrus. I'm also not a big fan of Panic At The Disco, Fallout Boy, My Chemical Romance, or Mindless Self Indulgence. But other than that, I like almost anything from Hilary Duff to Nirvana to Black Veil Brides to One Direction to Pantera to Lil Wayne to Skrillex to Rihanna to The Charlie Daniels Band to Il Volo to Within Temptation....

I also despise Twilight. I'll read or watch anything else.

I prefer small boobs and tiny nipples.

I don't believe in vaccination, antibiotics, or any other kind of medication. The vaccination bit seems to be the most controversial part.

I don't believe in piercing a baby's ears.

Atheists can annoy me just as much as overly-religious people. Their beliefs may differ, but can both be stubborn and arrogant as hell. Or wherever atheists think people go when they die.

I really don't like people. And this isn't just an SA thing, I've just always been annoyed by most people. I hate small talk, girl talk, sarcasm, and and loud voices. I say I don't like being around other women, but I also don't like being around most guys. I have to click with people a certain way to be able to stand them. I'm more tolerant over the internet because I can just ignore them.

The color pink is not girly.

Rainbows are not gay. They're just rainbows. Pretty colors in the sky.

Though my above opinion may make me sound homophobic (I dunno, calling things gay is bad, but calling them not gay almost seems worse), I am very strongly for LGBT rights. Hell, I'm bi. It comes with the package. I can't be against my own rights.

I celebrate cultural stereotypes. They're nothing to be ashamed of. Except the whole tween thing. Ugh.

I'm sick of this "everyone is beautiful" thing. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I am strongly against punishing children. I believe in positive reinforcement. All punishment did was drive me to drink, cut, and starve myself. Hitting children, no matter how much they "deserved it" should be punishable by public flogging. I understand a playful little love tap, but that also shouldn't happen if it makes the child uncomfortable.

I think plastic surgery is stupid. So are tanning beds and spray tans. And that hairstyle that is blonde on just one side or that like fades from top to bottom.

I don't think incandescent lights should be banned. Fluorescents give me headaches, nausea, and twitches. But I guess I'll be fine if they keep making halogens.

I'm against nuclear power. Too dangerous.

I'm also against irradiating food. If you can't wash your own food before preparing it, that's your own problem.

And I hate artificial sweeteners, margarine, MSG, fluoridated water, and any milk less than whole. Also don't want hormones, steroids, antibiotics, pesticides, herbicides, fungicides, or any other -cides in my food. But at the same time, I don't understand diets like the Paleo diet unless that's all you can eat. There needs to be balance. If you're stressed all the time over what you're eating, you'll be just as sick as if you were eating something unhealthy.

Rainbow is a color.

The NSA, FBI, and CIA need to stop spying on us. And I hope they read this: kiss my ***.

I don't really like either political party.

Violent video games, music, and TV do not make kids violent. If they can't separate reality from fantasy, they already have a problem. People have always been violent. Now it's just more publicized.

I don't believe in neutering animals. Yes, it controls the pet population, but I think some packs of wild dogs roaming the cities could control the human population.

I don't like the Kardashians.

I think women can be just as inconsiderate, dishonest, and unloyal as men.

I think slugs and silverfish are cute.

I am an adult thumb sucker, I have had no adverse effects from it, I see nothing wrong with it, and I never intend to quit.

Too many things are being called mental disorders and addictions nowadays.

I literally have no opinion on immigration.

I hate it when non-sexual bits like faces and shoes are shown in porn. I also can't stand those women that just go on and on at the top of their lungs.

Xbox One sucks. I don't even play Xbox, but I feel sorry for him because I'm sure he'll need it when/if AC5 comes out.

I don't understand high heels. Neither does my boyfriend. We both find them odd and impractical. Good rugged boots are way hotter.

I never intend to drive.

I also never intend to do Obamacare.


----------



## Stiltzkin

I don't find female comedians funny, except Tina Fey and some french comedians you probably never heard of...


----------



## GrainneR

I think drinking alone isn't inherently harmful, or even unhealthy, if you do it intelligently instead of belligerently.
Similarly, I don't think cutting/ self- mutilation is inherently unhealthy, if you do it in a smart way.
I don't know if these opinions are unpopular on SAS, but I find them pretty unpopular irl.


----------



## Draconess25

GrainneR said:


> I think drinking alone isn't inherently harmful, or even unhealthy, if you do it intelligently instead of belligerently.
> Similarly, I don't think cutting/ self- mutilation is inherently unhealthy, if you do it in a smart way.
> I don't know if these opinions are unpopular on SAS, but I find them pretty unpopular irl.


I used to feel the same way until I stopped doing those things. And even so, I think it's the person's choice, at least with cutting/self-mutilation. That doesn't make you violent like alcohol does. I really don't think there's such thing as drinking inetelligently. That's like raping someone gently: completely contradictory.

Oh, more unpopular opinions:

I don't like fish/seafood of any kind. They're cute alive, but I think they're gross to eat.

I believe people should have to pass a parenting test, mental evaluation, and background check before trying to have a child.

I love General Hospital.


----------



## dark

Ooh this is fun. Feels more like a rant v.v will feel nice to write these down.

- Dogs are smelly, stupid, and overrated animals. I'd still pet them, though >w<
- Obama is a cult of personality/color president, nothing more.
- Most people shouldn't have children.
- Abortion is disgusting and a crime against humanity.
- Birth control should be free/paid for. 
- Alcohol sucks. It doesn't taste good, makes you feel like crap, and is just an extra pointless cost. I will never understand the majorities love for it.
- Most of the US are very ignorant people who would rather turn a blind eye to what is happening in our world/country. Sheeple people bah bah.
- Woman were naturally meant to have children, hence our set up. If you are a woman and have sex irresponsibly and claim you need to get an abortion because it's "your choice" "your body"--- you're kind of late.
- Snow sucks and is the bane of my existence.
- Screamo music is only for show and has no substance.

I will go hide now.


----------



## Draconess25

dark said:


> Ooh this is fun. Feels more like a rant v.v will feel nice to write these down.
> 
> - Dogs are smelly, stupid, and overrated animals. I'd still pet them, though >w<
> - Obama is a cult of personality/color president, nothing more.
> - Most people shouldn't have children.
> - Abortion is disgusting and a crime against humanity.
> - Birth control should be free/paid for.
> - Alcohol sucks. It doesn't taste good, makes you feel like crap, and is just an extra pointless cost. I will never understand the majorities love for it.
> - Most of the US are very ignorant people who would rather turn a blind eye to what is happening in our world/country. Sheeple people bah bah.
> - Woman were naturally meant to have children, hence our set up. If you are a woman and have sex irresponsibly and claim you need to get an abortion because it's "your choice" "your body"--- you're kind of late.
> - Snow sucks and is the bane of my existence.
> - Screamo music is only for show and has no substance.
> 
> I will go hide now.


I agree with most of those, except the dog thing. xD And I really wish women WEREN'T meant to have children. I would LOVE to be infertile.

Oh, and I think birth control should be over-the-counter. I'd totally spend the extra money to not get fingers shoved up my ****.


----------



## Dissonance

I believe I am a loaf of bread


----------



## dark

Draconess25 said:


> I agree with most of those, except the dog thing. xD And I really wish women WEREN'T meant to have children. I would LOVE to be infertile.
> 
> Oh, and I think birth control should be over-the-counter. I'd totally spend the extra money to not get fingers shoved up my ****.


 Yeah, everyone always loves dogs and I'm always like .__. when they jump on me. I hate offending them >.< so I try to be nice and act like I like them. I don't hate them, they just annoy me XD I have met dogs I like a lot, though.

Oh how I cant agree with you enough about the vag-exams. Those are the worst. Can you believe they gave me them even though I'm a virgin? >__> couldn't even get a peek in it hurt so bad. Not to mention I still paid for it.


----------



## Draconess25

dark said:


> Yeah, everyone always loves dogs and I'm always like .__. when they jump on me. I hate offending them >.< so I try to be nice and act like I like them. I don't hate them, they just annoy me XD I have met dogs I like a lot, though.
> 
> Oh how I cant agree with you enough about the vag-exams. Those are the worst. Can you believe they gave me them even though I'm a virgin? >__> couldn't even get a peek in it hurt so bad. Not to mention I still paid for it.


I'm an animal lover. xD Even most bugs.

I never intend to get a pelvic exam. They're completely obselete nowadays, since everything can be detected sooner and more accurately by a blood or pee test. The only only reason pelvic exams are still a thing is because society is still so patriarchal. Minute Planned Parenthood tells me to pull my pants down, I'm buying my birth control online. But I'd get it tested to make sure it's legit.


----------



## mattmc

Barbie & Her Sisters In A Pony Tale is one of the best, if not the best, animated film of 2013.


----------



## Grog

Bla Bla bla big long rant about the cool people and treatment of the others etc etc then some more about making a mistake bla bla now onto how different opinions or ideas are bad bla bla and finally how we have all been picked on and victimised at some point so should have a bit of leeway and appreciate how there is so much difference bla bla then the ps bit just thought of about the non cool being ignored bla bla bla .


----------



## Alas Babylon

I believe most of the opinions on this thread are not unpopular, but they are pretty indicative of the poster's demographic.


----------



## purechaos

I like kids but can't stand adults but at the same time I can't stand kids because they mirror the adults that have control over them. .so if the parents are mean, judgmental and stuck up.. . Well there you have it...


----------



## Alas Babylon

purechaos said:


> I like kids but can't stand adults but at the same time I can't stand kids because they mirror the adults that have control over them. .so if the parents are mean, judgmental and stuck up.. . Well there you have it...


The real question is if you like the child, do you like the parents?


----------



## purechaos

Alas Babylon said:


> The real question is if you like the child, do you like the parents?


  maybe I shouldn't say I dislike the child as a whole ...I more mad at what they are being taught .....I suddenly don't like what I'm saying lol I just caught myself in a paradox .....which is what humanity is anyway...a paradox lol


----------



## dark

- Honey Boo Boo is a good show. Alana is also pretty adorable.
- Justin Bieber is a human being with his own thoughts and feelings.
- "Her" was a horrible movie.
- Geeks are sexy.
- How I met your mother isn't funny.
- The Beatles are overrated.


----------



## komorikun

Draconess25 said:


> I'm an animal lover. xD Even most bugs.
> 
> I never intend to get a pelvic exam. They're completely obselete nowadays, since everything can be detected sooner and more accurately by a blood or pee test. The only only reason pelvic exams are still a thing is because society is still so patriarchal. Minute Planned Parenthood tells me to pull my pants down, I'm buying my birth control online. But I'd get it tested to make sure it's legit.


How are you going to get pap smears?


----------



## tbyrfan

Draconess25 said:


> I never intend to get a pelvic exam. They're completely obselete nowadays, since everything can be detected sooner and more accurately by a blood or pee test. *The only only reason pelvic exams are still a thing is because society is still so patriarchal.* Minute Planned Parenthood tells me to pull my pants down, I'm buying my birth control online. But I'd get it tested to make sure it's legit.


lol what


----------



## arnie

Draconess25 said:


> I'm an animal lover. xD Even most bugs.
> 
> I never intend to get a pelvic exam. They're completely obselete nowadays, since everything can be detected sooner and more accurately by a blood or pee test. The only only reason *pelvic exams are still a thing is because society is still so patriarchal.* Minute Planned Parenthood tells me to pull my pants down, I'm buying my birth control online. But I'd get it tested to make sure it's legit.


Seriously? What if a female doctor is doing it?

FIGHT THE MATRIARCHY!!!


----------



## bobby.

I printed my controversial blog article (http://goo.gl/NCNY5P) into little booklets, which I've been 'accidentally' leaving around town. I've distributed nine of them so far - mostly in coffee shops.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Alas Babylon said:


> I believe most of the opinions on this thread are not unpopular, but they are pretty indicative of the poster's demographic.


Lol, isn't that how they all feel in Australia?


----------



## Isobel21

I don't like candy.
Big, wild beards are sexy.
America can be hypocritical at times (often).
Vegans are pretentious.
Jay Z is attractive (I didn't say handsome!)
South African accent>>>British accent
People who'll go out of their way to rescue a puppy, but turn a blind eye to a starving child in a third world country. (FYI, there's nothing wrong with rescuing animals, but the welfare of others should be a top priority.)
Pop music is crap music (Hear that, Katy Perry and Rihanna?).
Brussels sprouts are delicious, especially with butter.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Isobel21 said:


> Pop music is crap music (Hear that, Katy Perry and Rihanna?).


Actually, this is quite a popular opinion if you don't count people you personally know and have encountered out in the real world. From solely what I've observed online with forums and the like, this is nothing new.

I always have to be reminded of this whenever I meet up with people and it hits me how far apart I am with them on what I listen to (I haven't listened to the radio in about a decade).


----------



## Draconess25

arnie said:


> Seriously? What if a female doctor is doing it?
> 
> FIGHT THE MATRIARCHY!!!


I will never be violated by anyone, man, women, or tentacular hermaphrodite plant alien. My body is my body, and only I or my lover will touch me in that way. I will not be coerced into a test for a form of cancer found in only 1% of the population. And in any case, I value my dignity and principles over my health. Were I to be diagnosed with something, I would not seek treatment, thus there is no point in getting tested. If something is wrong, I would rather die without knowing than undergo treatments that can cause more misey and kill as easily as the disease. And whether a gynecologist is male or female makes no difference. Women gynecologists are still following patriarchal ideals in a male-dominated and male-founded field. They ignore and refute all evidence relating to the effectiveness of their tests and treatments, and judging by the comments I have received, few others have done any serious research into the topic.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I hate having to ooh and ahh at other peoples babies; especially when it's ugly. You're not first person to have had a child so don't act like it's the best baby in the whole wide world.


----------



## arnie

Draconess25 said:


> And whether a gynecologist is male or female makes no difference. Women gynecologists are still following patriarchal ideals in a male-dominated and male-founded field. They ignore and refute all evidence relating to the effectiveness of their tests and treatments, and judging by the comments I have received, few others have done any serious research into the topic.


So it doesn't matter if you're doctor is male or female: Patriarchy says that men are to blame.

:b


----------



## minimized

Oob said:


> I printed my controversial blog article (http://goo.gl/NCNY5P) into little booklets, which I've been 'accidentally' leaving around town. I've distributed nine of them so far - mostly in coffee shops.


You would have made my professor so proud.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Oob said:


> I printed my controversial blog article (http://goo.gl/NCNY5P) into little booklets, which I've been 'accidentally' leaving around town. I've distributed nine of them so far - mostly in coffee shops.


Bookmarked your blog. I didn't read the entire post yet, but so far it sounds promising. The titles of your other posts peak my interest as well.


----------



## minted

I don't actually find Modern Family that funny.

The Big Bang Theory is only funny because of the canned laughter. 

I never found Brad Pitt or Jonny Depp to be as attractive as everyone else thinks.

People who have 1000+ "friends" on facebook aren't cool.

I don't actually like most of the tv shows my country produces.

I don't like a lot of muscles on guys.

Supernatural got really bad after Kripke stopped running it. I would have been happy if it had ended season 5.

Cats aren't needy enough for me.


----------



## Gas Raid

Personal opinion content ahead, these are things that I would never argue over, but firmly believe in:

-TV sucks, period.
-Mainstream music is for people who are too lazy / busy to seek out the good stuff.
-Mainstream video games are egotistical and more centered on insults & 'status' than gameplay.
-War sucks, I'm that naive guy who would rather be killed than to kill.
-Facebook and the social network as a whole isn't social at all, it's the effing internet with extra flame wars.
-There is no god or afterlife, but that gives my life more meaning than any belief system ever could or has in the past.
-Florida sucks unless you're a hick.
-LaVey Satanism is way more benevolent than any denomination of Christianity, ever.

I'd like to make it a point to say that people who believe differently about these things are still awesome in my book. If we all had the same opinion about stuff, there wouldn't be any diversity or a need to go above and beyond to accept everyone.


----------



## minted

Cats aren't need enough for me.


----------



## Draconess25

arnie said:


> So it doesn't matter if you're doctor is male or female: Patriarchy says that men are to blame.
> 
> :b


Woman gynecologists are still working in a field that was created by men. There is a Father Of Gynecology, not a Mother Of Gynecology. The women in the field are following ideals and standards set by men. The speculum was invented by men. The usage of stirrups was promoted by men. Women have had very little say in the field of gynecology, or for that matter, anything else to do with their own bodies. They have been taught by society that such tests are necessary to live a healthy life. Do the research instead of blindly listening to other people. Or go ahead and lose over 50% of your cervix to unnecessary tests, procedures, and violation.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Draconess25 said:


> Woman gynecologists are still working in a field that was created by men. There is a Father Of Gynecology, not a Mother Of Gynecology. The women in the field are following ideals and standards set by men. The speculum was invented by men. The usage of stirrups was promoted by men. Women have had very little say in the field of gynecology, or for that matter, anything else to do with their own bodies. They have been taught by society that such tests are necessary to live a healthy life. Do the research instead of blindly listening to other people. Or go ahead and lose over 50% of your cervix to unnecessary tests, procedures, and violation.


If I wished to do the research, where could I look? What sources do you recommend?


----------



## bobby.

Oob said:


> I printed my controversial blog article (http://goo.gl/NCNY5P) into little booklets, which I've been 'accidentally' leaving around town. I've distributed nine of them so far - mostly in coffee shops.


The count is now up to thirteen. Today I caught someone reading it in the library =)


----------



## Mochyn

Tentacular... hmm that's my new favourite word, I love how it sounds in my head, thanks!

I'm not crazy about cats. I don't get them. The point. The fun. The anything.


----------



## Jayne311

The setup and middle of movies and books are always better than the ending. I'd rather not know how it all ends.

Social media is horrible for people and is turning our world into an awful place. I believe most people would have always reacted as they did to it, clinging to it and becoming a part of it, no matter if it was introduced ten years earlier or 100. People have always been like this, but now it's out there for everyone to see.

There should be special communities where people who have children are made to live if their kid is complained about by others (I have noisy, obnoxious neighbors).

Charmed (the first four seasons) is the best show in the world. 

I don't mind being alone at all.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Loud music is really annoying.


----------



## MetroCard

I hate when people are bubbly and energetic it's more annoying than cute.


----------



## Marakunda

Make people hate you, the thread!


- Depression can be fun sometimes, along with not being healthy physically, mentally, etc... "Dark" thoughts are fun to have sometimes. Being unique is better than being typical/boring.

- Laziness isn't a "bad" thing. There is nothing inherently wrong with it. Not wanting to take part in things, and not wanting to experience is completely okay. 

- Every person is entitled to suicide. You're never asked whether you want to exist or not, it just happens. It's okay to end it all if you feel like it. I never got people who call others cowardly for considering suicide, it's not cowardly at all. And the "people who love you will miss you, you selfish b******" argument is stupid too. Nothing matters, after all.

- People who hurt others with their stupid opinions directly or indirectly, should just die.

- Piracy is cool, and copyright laws are bull****. The fact that some drugs and alcohol are sometimes considered more innocent than downloading some **** off the internet is ****in ridiculous.

- Most people who are considered cool nowadays are the complete opposite. They're mostly stereotypical, boring, idiots. And their very existence depresses me. Most of them are arrogant and only in it for themselves. Not to mention they're annoying. Truly cool people are rare finds, unfortunately.


----------



## 0589471

I don't care for Benedict Cumberbatch. Honestly I don't even get the hype. Yes, I said it.


----------



## Mochyn

Diamonds. I don't like them. Why do women want a solitaire engagement ring? it's so boring, they have no colour, it might as well be glass or plastic, yet people ooh and aahh over them, it's nothing it's see through yes it's like ice, like frozen water why is that attractive? 

Opals, now they are amazing.


----------



## calichick

I really like Justin Bieber's music.

I cruise around town with the windows down playing his music, fist pumping in the air.

future wedding song...


----------



## Alas Babylon

I'm glad some of you are virgins. I wouldn't want to have sex with a lot of people on SAS either.


----------



## HelpfulHero

In-N-Out sucks. If I want a good burger I am going to Island's http://www.islandsrestaurants.com/food


----------



## TastelessCookie

I talk to myself when I'm home alone. What's so bad about it?


----------



## redstar312

I hate J.J. Abrams.


----------



## diamondheart89

In a Lonely Place said:


> Oh dear, back to sniping away at the forums users again :blank
> 
> It must all be so very disappointing for you to be around all these dummies


It really is though.


----------



## Dissonance

Social Anxiety isn't a real thing. You are all creating a term to fears you have. It's all in your head, you need to think positively and take steps forward to conquer your fear of others..


----------



## Ckg2011

I cannot stand football.


----------



## SmartCar

Dissonance said:


> Social Anxiety isn't a real thing. You are all creating a term to fears you have. It's all in your head, you need to think positively and take steps forward to conquer your fear of others..


I understand were your going with some of this:yes........however..even though this is unpopular opinion thread..& it's the case that you believe SA isn't a real thing Why join a site called "Social Anxiety Support"...because then u obviously believe you have SA.....you can tell me if i'am missing something...but it a little bit contradicts what your saying.


----------



## Dissonance

SmartCar said:


> I understand were your going with some of this:yes........however..even though this is unpopular opinion thread..& it's the case that you believe SA isn't a real thing Why join a site called "Social Anxiety Support"...because then u obviously believe you have SA.....you can tell me if i'am missing something...but it a little bit contradicts what your saying.


 When I came here I was in a far worse state then I am now. I know something snapped back then and through my fears I believe I had SA. I had depression but slowly time and self reflection of whether I want to exist at all helped me come back. Now I am looking for a job instead of greiving my pain. Also I believe that true mental illnesses exists like Schizophrenia but Psychiatry is not really helping those in Depressive bouts.


----------



## diamondheart89

Dissonance said:


> Social Anxiety isn't a real thing. You are all creating a term to fears you have. It's all in your head, you need to think positively and take steps forward to conquer your fear of others..


Then, why are you here? What's wrong with you? I'm curious.


----------



## Jimbob94

Some of the world's best musicians are in the metal community.

I love to collect and shoot guns. 

Some country music isn't bad.

I hate sports.


----------



## beffa

Marakunda said:


> Make people hate you, the thread!
> 
> - Depression can be fun sometimes, along with not being healthy physically, mentally, etc... "Dark" thoughts are fun to have sometimes. Being unique is better than being typical/boring.
> 
> - Laziness isn't a "bad" thing. There is nothing inherently wrong with it. Not wanting to take part in things, and not wanting to experience is completely okay.
> 
> - Every person is entitled to suicide. You're never asked whether you want to exist or not, it just happens. It's okay to end it all if you feel like it. I never got people who call others cowardly for considering suicide, it's not cowardly at all. And the "people who love you will miss you, you selfish b******" argument is stupid too. Nothing matters, after all.
> 
> - People who hurt others with their stupid opinions directly or indirectly, should just die.
> 
> - Piracy is cool, and copyright laws are bull****. The fact that some drugs and alcohol are sometimes considered more innocent than downloading some **** off the internet is ****in ridiculous.
> 
> - Most people who are considered cool nowadays are the complete opposite. They're mostly stereotypical, boring, idiots. And their very existence depresses me. Most of them are arrogant and only in it for themselves. Not to mention they're annoying. Truly cool people are rare finds, unfortunately.


:clap

summed up everything i wanted to say. especially the first one.


----------



## Schwenger

For all the **** that the Roman Catholic Church gets in my city, they have helped more people worse off than political activists trying to get some sort of concession from their politicians. So while they attempt to create an economic environment where everyone can sustain themselves and call themselves "progressive" while placing themselves on the highest moral ground possible, I will be volunteering through the Church, serving breakfast, soup, etc and not want to gain any form of attention. Plus, I'd rather talk to some of the older adults than people my age anyways. But all of that work doesn't matter because it's run by anti-freedom homophobes.


----------



## PatheticGuy

It should be legal to beat irresponsible parents of unruly children. Preferably in front of the unruly child so they learn a lesson.


----------



## tearsforfears

Gravity sucked big time.

Beyonce is overrated.

Twilight isn't actually that bad. Only Bella is.

The Book Thief movie is horrible.

Gay marriage should be made legal in all countries.

When teaching about WWII they should also focus on the minority who were prosecuted, homosexuals and gypsies, instead of just the majority which were Jews.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

HIMYM was never good
I don't really care for Emma Stone


----------



## Bert Reynolds

I'm drunk. 

Wait that's not an opinion.


----------



## BillDauterive

Many South and East Asians aren't as smart as you'd think.


----------



## Spindrift

I think the entire curriculum for kindergarten through to the twelfth grade should be changed to focus on strategies and tactics for fighting in a gladiatorial arena.


----------



## BlazingLazer

- The novelty of late-night talk shows died sometime around 1993.

- I like/dislike guys Like Jon Stewart and Dave Grohl. like them because they seem like genuinely cool, friendly people. Dislike the fact that they try to hard to be the "good guy" that gets along with every single person.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Spindrift said:


> I think the entire curriculum for kindergarten through to the twelfth grade should be changed to focus on strategies and tactics for fighting in a gladiatorial arena.


They already have that in certain countries. 7th grade can get kinda rough with all the arm injuries the kids get when they start introducing the tigers at that level.


----------



## PatheticGuy

BlazingLazer said:


> - I like/dislike guys Like Jon Stewart and Dave Grohl. like them because they seem like genuinely cool, friendly people. Dislike the fact that they try to hard to be the "good guy" that gets along with every single person.


I don't get at all what you could mean by that.

More of my own, I really couldn't care less about gay marriage. I think it should be legal just because I don't like people being barred from doing anything except by free action of individuals, but I don't get offended out disgusted by people who are against it, it annoys me more when people are demonized and attempts to run them into the ground are made for their personal beliefs.


----------



## SmartCar

PatheticGuy said:


> It should be legal to beat irresponsible parents of unruly children. Preferably in front of the unruly child so they learn a lesson.


ABSOLUTELY!:yes:yes....Also..maybe my opinion..may be out there..but
Spanking your "Own Child" should not be criminal..well..(i guess it isn't..in some places..i dunno:stu)..i know the police..may have some issue..but i'm against it being taboo in America...you can spank & not leave a mark..but the child will get the message:yes


----------



## East

- Silence of the Lambs was boring
- Elfen Lied was sub par
- Porn is revolting
- Pokemon Gen III was the worst
- Everything tastes better room temperature especially water
- Ten Desires was great
- Len Kagamine has an awful voice
- Summer is the worst season
- Firefox > Chrome
- Everyone should try to incorporate George Costanza reaction images into their daily lives


----------



## BlazingLazer

PatheticGuy said:


> I don't get at all what you could mean by that.


I think you actually do, but then again I can't read your mind and perhaps you actually don't, which in turn triggers another (un)popular opinion I have.

People that pretend not to get certain controversial things really do get it most of the time, but they pretend not to in order to try to associate themselves as little as possible from any backlashing or criticism from someone that's gonna go after the person making the statement. Or rather, to try to make the person making the statement look silly for saying something that no one "understands".

I'm not going after you, personally. I've just had experiences like this in real life and they reminded me of social difficulties I've had.

I've know and witnessed a couple of these "good guys" first hand, and one of the big reasons it bothered me is because I know I'd never be able to get on with EVERYBODY, despite the desire to do so. But I suppose that mostly doesn't exist in real life.



> More of my own, I really couldn't care less about gay marriage. I think it should be legal just because I don't like people being barred from doing anything except by free action of individuals, but I don't get offended out disgusted by people who are against it, it annoys me more when people are demonized and attempts to run them into the ground are made for their personal beliefs.


I honestly think that people demonize homosexuality because there are some males out there that are SO horrified of being perceived as anything feminine that they will go to great lengths so try to silence any thoughts in people of that. It's gender insecurity, in a way.


----------



## Spindrift

Black licorice tastes great.


----------



## max87

Schwenger said:


> For all the **** that the Roman Catholic Church gets in my city, they have helped more people worse off than political activists trying to get some sort of concession from their politicians. So while they attempt to create an economic environment where everyone can sustain themselves and call themselves "progressive" while placing themselves on the highest moral ground possible, I will be volunteering through the Church, serving breakfast, soup, etc and not want to gain any form of attention. Plus, I'd rather talk to some of the older adults than people my age anyways. But all of that work doesn't matter because it's run by anti-freedom homophobes.


:yes

This! this is what i'm trying to make people understand whenever i get into some political discussions. I am not an homophobe just because i do not agree with their livestyle or that they want to force government to redifine marriage. Catholic Church helps more people than those arrogant online activists that think that by making fun of religious people are helping in some way to change things.
I have found myself attracted to a more libertarian view on politics, where i believe politicians and bureaucrats should not be involved at all in your personal life, i believe in voluntarism an free enterprise.


----------



## bluecrime

I hate alcohol and the sight of others drinking it makes me feel physically sick. Sorry!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

I love alcohol and I think that drinking a lil every day is Okay .


----------



## max87

Ok here goes...
1.- I do not like alcohol, i just don't enjoy the taste most of the time, and i get a wee anxious being near drunk people. 
2.- I never liked Led Zeppelin, i just think they are noisy and their songs have no melody whatsoever.
3.- I do not like identity politics, where i am from, government is over protective of minorites which of course means indigenous people. They are stuck in poverty because of the same thing (polititians will never accept this), ask them to change the social politics towards them and they go mad.
4.- High School was quite a pleasant experience, at least for me and everyone i went to high school with.
5.- I believe height does matter, if you are going to get a partner, you look for someone with attractive features, being tall is one of those. Sucks for me being barely 5'2".


----------



## max87

bluecrime said:


> I hate alcohol and the sight of others drinking it makes me feel physically sick. Sorry!


:high5


----------



## PatheticGuy

BlazingLazer said:


> I think you actually do, but then again I can't read your mind and perhaps you actually don't, which in turn triggers another (un)popular opinion I have.
> 
> People that pretend not to get certain controversial things really do get it most of the time, but they pretend not to in order to try to associate themselves as little as possible from any backlashing or criticism from someone that's gonna go after the person making the statement. Or rather, to try to make the person making the statement look silly for saying something that no one "understands".
> 
> I'm not going after you, personally. I've just had experiences like this in real life and they reminded me of social difficulties I've had.
> 
> I've know and witnessed a couple of these "good guys" first hand, and one of the big reasons it bothered me is because I know I'd never be able to get on with EVERYBODY, despite the desire to do so. But I suppose that mostly doesn't exist in real life.
> 
> I honestly think that people demonize homosexuality because there are some males out there that are SO horrified of being perceived as anything feminine that they will go to great lengths so try to silence any thoughts in people of that. It's gender insecurity, in a way.


The only possible thing I can think of you meaning is you complaining about him being somewhat friendly with bill O'Reilly.

The second point I was more referring to the demonization of those who don't support gay marriage, like the chikfila thing or the St Patrick's day parade thing.


----------



## BlazingLazer

PatheticGuy said:


> The only possible thing I can think of you meaning is you complaining about him being somewhat friendly with Bill O'Reilly.


Well, that's an example certainly. I guess the impression I get with those kinds of people I describe doesn't sit too well with me, given my own way of looking at things. But if there's complaining, hardly a better thread to do it in than this one I say.



> The second point I was more referring to the demonization of those who don't support gay marriage, like the chikfila thing or the St Patrick's day parade thing.


Yeah, I suppose it's fine if one is not too much of a blowhard about things like that. My comments before on that were sort of a more tangential thing about how I felt on that whole topic in general.


----------



## Priapus

I'm against marriage as a whole


----------



## error404

I don't necessarily think monogamy is good.


----------



## lunarc

If a child is ridiculously obese it should be counted as child abuse/neglect.


----------



## Alas Babylon

East said:


> - Silence of the Lambs was boring
> - Elfen Lied was sub par
> - Porn is revolting
> - Pokemon Gen III was the worst
> - Everything tastes better room temperature especially water
> - Ten Desires was great
> - Len Kagamine has an awful voice
> - Summer is the worst season
> - Firefox > Chrome
> - Everyone should try to incorporate George Costanza reaction images into their daily lives


Finally some actually unpopular opinions :lol


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

The cash Baby Bonus should be replaced with an Abortion Bonus.


----------



## Priapus

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> The cash Baby Bonus should be replaced with an Abortion Bonus.


what do you mean?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

East said:


> - Silence of the Lambs was boring
> - Elfen Lied was sub par
> - Porn is revolting
> - Pokemon Gen III was the worst
> - Everything tastes better room temperature especially water
> - Ten Desires was great
> - Len Kagamine has an awful voice
> - Summer is the worst season
> - Firefox > Chrome
> - Everyone should try to incorporate George Costanza reaction images into their daily lives


----------



## East

Donnie in the Dark said:


>












I forgot a few

- Cream should not be anywhere near coffee
- Cats are way better than dogs
- In fact dogs aren't that cool
- Great Expectations is the worst book I've ever had the misfortune of being forced to read
- The LoZ series is just okay
- Puns are the finest form of humor
- Charizard is lame


----------



## green9206

I wish everyone was a bisexual.


----------



## PatheticGuy

Cats are god awful creatures that in any civilized locale should be exterminated.


----------



## purechaos

I think all the non humans in the world should wage a war on humanity, just for 30 minutes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Super Mario Bros. (1985) is very overrated


----------



## riderless

If you think you've got a real friend in the cyber world, you are delusional.


----------



## Alas Babylon

If you think you've got friends in the real world, you're delusional.


----------



## Priapus

mohit9206 said:


> I wish everyone was a bisexual.


ew girls


----------



## BlazingLazer

failoutboy said:


> I think talking about yourself in the third person is extremely annoying and it irritates me whenever I see it in a thread title.


I think that is all indicative of attention issues, and feeling like the person never gets or has gotten aqeduate enough attention than that person feels is healthy enough (or at least, satisfactory). And often times, they can't see a more healthy way to work on that issue, even though there probably is a better way.


----------



## EndlessBlu

The Hobbit film trilogy sucks
Jane's Addiction, Red Hot Chili Peppers, and Soundgarden all suck
Anime characters are more attractive than real life people for some reason strange reason which will probably elude me forever and ever. In fact, it's gotten to the point where it's very rare for me to be attracted to people in real life.


----------



## purechaos

EndlessBlu said:


> Anime characters are more attractive than real life people for some reason strange reason which will probably elude me forever and ever. In fact, it's gotten to the point where it's very rare for me to be attracted to people in real life.


 Lol ..... .pretend you're in a anime world


----------



## Omgblood

Whenever someone is rejected from trying to connect with somebody else, whether it be an acquaintance, friend, or trying to set up a potential date, that individual will come posting here looking for some way of consolation or trying to understand why they were rejected. In the replies, someone will usually say, "that person isn't/wasn't worth your time" to discourage the person from pursuing his target and to place fault on the other person, whether it be something faulty in their character or in some _small action_ they've done to offend the person bemoaning. I find 2 problems with this.

How can you even measure who and what is worth your _time_? If we try and remember back to the original motive of trying to pursue that friend or date was to establish something enduring, something meaningful, and an important distinction -something _useful_ to that individual. Whether it be using that person as a ladder, or using that other person to fulfill a personal need; different needs could be sexual or gaining leverage of social influence through associating with this person. To begin realigning this thought to the original issue at hand, when person rejects, he cannot be _useful_ anymore - this is what is meant by, "somebody isn't worth your time". Someone else would say, "It isn't worth expending the mental energy to pursue a relationship with this person". But the problem with this is that the original motives have been excluded entirely. It isn't because they rejected you and were a "jerk" about it, it's because one, this person is of no use anymore, and two, because the initial contact has already gone awry and rapport has already diminished, then presumably the chances of a successful (useful) relationship is slim. Then by this definition, something or someone worth your time is also _useful to yourself_ and with a favorable probability it will happen as well.

Why is it always the others persons fault? What is the other persons fault is the rejection and the feelings of rejection that came after with it - I can give credit to that, but perhaps the other person did not see it worth their while to accept your gratitude or invitation; he saw no usefulness and reason in doing so- _you are not worth his time_. What are worth his own time are his own pursuits and needs.


----------



## lunarc

I think a lot of people read **** like Sartre, Nietzsche, Kierkegaard, etc. because they are pretentious and want people to think they are deep/intelligent.


----------



## diamondheart89

lunarc said:


> I think a lot of people read **** like Sartre, Nietzsche, Kierkegaard, etc. because they are pretentious and want people to think they are deep/intelligent.


Agree. In fact I know some. :lol

It's cute.


----------



## Alas Babylon

^ The problem with that is simple. What about the people who actually _do_ read Nietzsche, Sartre and the like?


----------



## PressOnBrah

If I post some unpopular political thoughts, will I be banned?

Only thing from stopping me...


----------



## Alas Babylon

PressOnBrah said:


> If I post some unpopular political thoughts, will I be banned?
> 
> Only thing from stopping me...


Go for it.

Check out the S&C section, given the opinions that get slung around that thread without any hint of the banhammer, you're probably fine unless you want to commit genocide.


----------



## PressOnBrah

Okay, get ready for it...this will be, by far, the most-hated post in this thread and possibly on the entire internet.

-All degenerates should be executed
-Most places would be a lot more peaceful if they were still segregated
-Businesses should have the right to discriminate
-Hitler was a very inspirational figure, despite him being a bad person
-The world would be a much more peaceful place if the Nazis had won WWII
-We should deport religious people so that they can go and kill each other elsewhere
-People that don't take care of their bodies deserve no respect at all
-I'd save a dog before I'd save some random human
-Psychopaths are some of the most sane people in existence
-99% of college courses are useless
-Transhumanists should be deported
-People that still support Obama should be deported
-Most soldiers are ****ies and definitely are not heroes
-The US flag is just a piece of cloth
-The Pledge of Allegiance is indoctrination at its finest
-Drug and traffic laws should be abolished
-Almost everything should be privatized
-A large majority of girls are ugly without makeup
-America deserves all the hate that the world gives us
-Our Founding Fathers were degenerates that should've been executed (except for Jefferson)
-People only pretend to care about 9/11, Veteran's Day, etc.


There's lot more, that's just off the top of my head. Of course people will probably make unsubstantiated claims about me, like I'm racist or anti-semitic, but I can explain each of these views if asked.


----------



## BillDauterive

Many asians aren't truly as "smart" as you may think.


----------



## Omgblood

Alas Babylon said:


> ^ The problem with that is simple. What about the people who actually _do_ read Nietzsche, Sartre and the like?


There are probably those who read them, but just don't show it or express it, and then those who do

I read like to Nieztsche because he dissects and analyzes prejudices in behaviors and popular ways of thought. And because I find the stuff he says to actually be very applicable to day to day life and situations. He ponders the things that I think people take for granted and don't give a second thought to

Reading him actually helped my SAD because he explained certain behaviors and thoughts and things became less and less mysterious because it shed light on why this is happening and why might I be feeling this way

I also hated writing and could never get myself to do it before reading him, but now I love it and writing assignments in school are a breeze


----------



## PressOnBrah

Omgblood said:


> There are probably those who read them, but just don't show it or express it, and then those who do
> 
> I read like to Nieztsche because he dissects and analyzes prejudices in behaviors and popular ways of thought. And because I find the stuff he says to actually be very applicable to day to day life and situations. He ponders the things that I think people take for granted and don't give a second thought to
> 
> Reading him actually helped my SAD because he explained certain behaviors and thoughts and things became less and less mysterious because it shed light on why this is happening and why might I be feeling this way
> 
> I also hated writing and could never get myself to do it before reading him, but now I love it and writing assignments in school are a breeze


If you want to really be hit in the feels, read this...describes me almost perfectly (except I can easily make eye contact, greet people, etc.):

https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/living-with-social-anxiety


----------



## purechaos

PressOnBrah said:


> Staff Edit


I won't go into the other points, its a sensitive subject.


----------



## BillDauterive

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK, we get the point. XD


Sorry, I forgot that I listed the same opinion twice. Dang my short term memory. :idea


----------



## PressOnBrah

purechaos said:


> I won't go into the other points, its a sensitive subject.


Oh, here's another:

-I don't care what people find offensive


----------



## TastelessCookie

I don't like Game of Thrones.


----------



## purechaos

Hmmm I knew that was going to happen. I was second guessing posting it, shoulda went with my gut. Thanks staff


----------



## PressOnBrah

TastelessCookie said:


> I don't like Game of Thrones.


whaaaaaaaaaaaa?!?!?!?!

Started watching it on catch-up last week. So obsessed that I'm already almost all the way caught up, lol. Seems like the only consistently good person on the show is the Imp and the little Stark girl.


----------



## Priapus

I'm bedazzled at everyone obsessing over Attack On Titan when it's decent at best


----------



## komorikun

what got deleted?


----------



## Alas Babylon

Priapus said:


> I'm bedazzled at everyone obsessing over Attack On Titan when it's decent at best


I tried to watch it. It's good, but it's not _good. _I don't think it warrants the comparisons with Fullmetal Alchemist or the like.


----------



## Callum96

All Faith schools should be abolished and religion not imposed upon children until they're of a reasonable age to form their own opinions.


----------



## Callum96

Oh and The Beatles aren't all that and The Walking Dead is absolutely AWFUL!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know A Clockwork Orange is considered a cult classic but I've never been able to get beyond the first 10 minutes & I've tried multiple times


----------



## moloko

Canadian Brotha said:


> I know A Clockwork Orange is considered a cult classic but I've never been able to get beyond the first 10 minutes & I've tried multiple times


Try harder!:mum


----------



## minimized

America should stop pretending it cares about the poor.


----------



## PressOnBrah

minimized said:


> America should stop pretending it cares about the poor.


Liberals should stop pretending that crony corporatism and socialism is capitalism.


----------



## Callum96

Semen doesn't taste all that bad


----------



## minimized

PressOnBrah said:


> Liberals should stop pretending that crony corporatism and socialism is capitalism.


Capitalism sucks.


----------



## Schwenger

Summer Finn was the true protagonist in the film "500 Days of Summer". She was honest and realistic with her expectations of love while Tom was living in fantasyland but yet everyone and their grandmother wanted to slap her. And for what? For being an individual and making her own decisions?


----------



## beffa

Schwenger said:


> Summer Finn was the true protagonist in the film "500 Days of Summer". She was honest and realistic with her expectations of love while Tom was living in fantasyland but yet everyone and their grandmother wanted to slap her. And for what? For being an individual and making her own decisions?


yaaaaaass i thought this ever since i watched it :clap


----------



## PressOnBrah

minimized said:


> Capitalism sucks.


I would ask why, but I know you aren't going to use logic, reasoning, or evidence.


----------



## minimized

PressOnBrah said:


> I would ask why, but I know you aren't going to use logic, reasoning, or evidence.


Oh yeah?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

minimized said:


> America should stop pretending it cares about the poor.


Do they?

Do you?

Star Wars is commendable for its effects in the 70's, but is it anything more than a soap opera or comic book (slash soap opera? )


----------



## Mittens76

Women are acknowledged more than they should be. 
Why do I need a cellphone?
"**** shamming" is not bad. Especially if a girl wears tight *** clothes and shows a ton of skin... It would be idiotic of her to not expect stares or comments.
Jeffery Dahmer and Ted Bundy were good looking.
T.V should only show educational shows/programs/documentaries.
Not all people deserve to live.
Kids shouldn't be introduced to their familys' religion. They will lean towards that religion when they're older and not be able to explain why they believe in what they do.
- This is indoctrination
Etc.


----------



## minimized

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Do they?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Star Wars is commendable for its effects in the 70's, but is it anything more than a soap opera or comic book (slash soap opera? )


I've long found the support for the poor to be disingenuous at best in this country... sure, a segment of people will speak to it in theory but they forget really fast that other people are alive. Humans... rather selfish. Besides, I have no idea what that other guy is talking about.

If it were up to me, things would look very different... and I'm sure I wouldn't live long for it. It's so insane in this country how people are made to suffer under the guise of fairness and hard-work. Unfortunately the best I could do is volunteer or spare change when I can't even help myself...

And yeah, I think Star Wars is _probably_ a space soap even if people would never admit it.


----------



## apx24

I wish that this stupid trip of Prince William and Kate Middleton to Australia and New Zealand would stop making the headlines. Seriously, almost every day, this seems to be the most important story according to the tabloid newspapers.
Who the **** cares if they went to a rugby match or if their son played with some local children, seriously?
I'm sick of hearing about them all the ****ing time.


----------



## Kalliber

Kim kardashian is all naturralll


----------



## lunarc

You have no legitimate reason to hate Justin Bieber, Miley Cyrus, etc. as much as you do. Its just band-wagon hate.


----------



## markwalters2

You are a babe magnet.


----------



## Justlittleme

oh this is easy,

I think society is backwards. LOL

fight me >:[ lol.


oooo I got another one:


Most people have taped eyes, as in they're blind and are ignorant. Too many atheists now for goddamn reason too..... EXPLAIN your reasonsings to me seriously. Ooooh still no answers Mr. Fortunate human. lol.

Another one: fluffy dresses are better than the tight ones. 


Fight me! lol.


yeah that's all.


----------



## purechaos

I think some parts of the "going green initiative" is pure bull****. A lot of s*** is just a gimmick for companies to appeal greener people.


----------



## Justlittleme

Actually I got another one:

People complain that others are racist to them, the fact is they suck because they did something in order for others to vocalize the resentment attracting towards them. Mirror check.

(oh wait no one would ever face themselves unless society told them to) XD I'm so bad lol.




I also think men are underrated generally, AND women are under respected too at times. Society will never listen.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Trolls on this forum are so stupid that, rather than irritate me, they amuse. Good entertainment. Keep them here, but please don't delete threads just because a few trolls started pointless and unmerited arguments; leave the threads at least locked so we can go back and laugh over the flamewars. Thanks. 

Maybe that isn't an unpopular opinion at all, though. Anyone share my amusement? Or is everyone just ready to pop a blood vessel?


----------



## AceEmoKid

minimized said:


> America should stop pretending it cares about the poor.


A generalization, but I can see a majority truth in that.

This advert may be of interest:


----------



## purechaos

AceEmoKid said:


> A generalization, but I can see a majority truth in that.
> 
> This advert may be of interest:


 Yeah I watched that the other day! People would rather complain then actually do something.


----------



## BillDauterive

Human life is not innately precious. Human life should not be protected and saved at all costs.


----------



## Parsley

-People are not educated enough for a democracy.

-Patriotism is a stupid and dangerous virtue, and has been the cause of many of the world's most significant problems, from the Nazi regime, to global poverty.

-There needs to be restrictions on child birth due to overpopulation


----------



## redstar312

In an ideal world, everyone would belong to a labour union.


----------



## minimized

AceEmoKid said:


> A generalization, but I can see a majority truth in that.
> 
> This advert may be of interest:


I heard about that. It only serves to make an example out of lip-service given towards the issue... history, politics, it's all filled with examples of status-driven scorn and self-blame driven into the minds of the poor. The general disgust and hatred I have seen is troubling at best but very typically human.

The country is status-driven and stratified by wealth, whether people will admit it or not. Maybe they'll understand if, god forbid, they ever sink into a position where they can't take things so lightly.


----------



## DPRK

My unpopular opinion: The DPRK (North Korea) has a right to pursue nuclear weapons technology for the purpose of self-defense.


----------



## notbethmarch

In a Lonely Place said:


> Avatar is a good film.


I agree.


----------



## cuppy

Anyone who watches the show "Family Guy" must be an idiot.

(sorry )


----------



## zomgz

cuppy said:


> Anyone who watches the show "Family Guy" must be an idiot.
> 
> (sorry )


It used to be funnier, imo.


----------



## fineline

i believe women are more fallible than men. because woman tend to be more emotional.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ All these blockbuster super hero films & 3D films are ok at best, they aren't the greatest things ever
~ Black & White cinema should be making a come back with the quality of HD these days


----------



## monkhe

I really don't like fat people, they annoy me quite a lot.


----------



## Schwenger

Bradley Cooper is not a great actor!


----------



## lunarc

Big Bang Theory is really ****.


----------



## shirshu

Did someone say this already? Oh well, the Batman trilogy was terrible.


----------



## monkhe

shirshu said:


> Did someone say this already? Oh well, the Barman trilogy was terrible.


Yeh the waiter was a terrible villain in the last barman.


----------



## Freyja

- I think equating antitheism with bigotry is a nonsequitur, and by corrolary that the word "islamophobia" is pure nonsense.
Criticising someone because of their skin colour, sexual orientation, gender or gender identity is obviously bigoted and wrong, but criticising someone because of the ideology he/she espouses is not; regardless of the person considering said ideology "sacred", it is no more and no less than an ideology.

An ideology can cause societal harm, skin colour, gender, gender identity or sexual orientation cannot; an ideology can be freely chosen, skin colour, gender, gender identity or sexual orientation cannot.


- "People trying to appear intelligent" often (not always) are quite intelligent and their efforts to educate themselves and those they encounter should be lauded, not met with anti-intellectualist accusations of pretention and mockery. 


Don't kill me yet, there's worse:


- If you haven't seen the Star Wars movies as a child, you can see how terrible they truly are. 
All of 8 them, the original trilogy, the prequel trilogy and the 2 Abrams lensflareathons.

Refrain your urge to grab torches & pitchforks, the worst is still to come:


- A Song of Ice and Fire is the superior fantasy epic, and much better written than anything Tolkien wrote.

There, I said it. Now, I'm going to preemptively call the cops. What? You say the cops joined the angry mob? 
My parents warned me I should've kept that last one a secret! I should've listened!


----------



## shirshu

monkhe said:


> Yeh the waiter was a terrible villain in the last barman.


lol I fixed it now


----------



## Taplow

Despite all the pretence and denials, everyone is prejudiced about everything. It's not good, it's not bad, it's just the truth.


----------



## redstar312

There are too many superhero/comic book movies these days.


----------



## Charmander

Freyja said:


> Refrain your urge to grab torches & pitchforks, the worst is still to come:
> 
> - A Song of Ice and Fire is the superior fantasy epic, and much better written than anything Tolkien wrote.
> 
> There, I said it. Now, I'm going to preemptively call the cops. What? You say the cops joined the angry mob?
> My parents warned me I should've kept that last one a secret! I should've listened!


I don't think that's too bad a statement... I love both so I don't really want to compare, although I appreciate all the work Tolkien put into Lord of the Rings especially; constructing languages, the appendixes etc. Tolkien was the father of modern fantasy, so many later novels are always going to push the boat out more and feature more character and plot development than Lord of the Rings because there was less need for it to be done back then. A bit like with Lord of the Flies, which so many things are based off.


----------



## Aliceinchains

Luna Sea said:


> I think the world would be better if all the people killed themselves.


Lmao truth


----------



## Alas Babylon

I consider A Song Of Ice and Fire to be overrated. 

As far as fantasy goes, the world-building and history of the world is relatively poor for a series so successful. Compared to the works of Tolkien or D.M. Cornish and the like, it becomes clear that the author just wanted to write historical fiction, but without the hindrance of events that everyone already knows the ending of, or of historical accuracy. 

Creating an actual fantasy world that can make sense when thought about, that has depth, is much more of a difficult task, and it shows that G.R.R. Martin hasn't done that.


----------



## Mikebissle

- I just use music as pleasant background noise. I have favorites and what not, but I don't have any deep attachment to it in general; I can go weeks and months without listening to any music and not even think about it. I've never heard a song that "speaks to me", and always end up speechless when around people who could go on for ages and ages about how a song makes them feel. I guess I have no soul.


----------



## TheMachine

Chelsea will lose after


----------



## Freyja

Charmander said:


> I don't think that's too bad a statement... I love both so I don't really want to compare, although I appreciate all the work Tolkien put into Lord of the Rings especially; constructing languages, the appendixes etc. Tolkien was the father of modern fantasy, so many later novels are always going to push the boat out more and feature more character and plot development than Lord of the Rings because there was less need for it to be done back then. A bit like with Lord of the Flies, which so many things are based off.


Oh, he put a lot of work into it, that's not to dispute; but effort is not directly correlated with quality.
In the end, it's a manichean tale the likes of which there are way too many: Sauron is absolute evil (because we're told he is), Aragorn/Frodo are absolutely noble, good and pure (because we're told they are), none of the characters are anymore than cardboard stereotypes, really.
Whereas in ASoIaF, characters have actual personalities and motivations and most characters are morally grey (Joffrey & Ramsey are pretty much morally black, but at least we're shown why: they've both received a ****ed up education).

Another gripe I have with Lord of the Rings is that it's pretty much christianised Norse mythology.
Norse mythology needed not be further christianised.


----------



## gnomealone

Not sure where I stand on the maximum post limit, but think some consideration should be given to a MINIMUM post limit. This opinion
may just be unpopular with myself....


----------



## Kalliber

Bacon tastes horrible


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vodka isn't great. Sure it gives you a few mixing options but it's just not my thing at all


----------



## tea111red

I don't agree w/ that fat acceptance movement crap at all. After some point excess fat just becomes revolting. No amount of nice, frilly decoration can make it look "beautiful."


----------



## purechaos

tea111red said:


> I don't agree w/ that fat acceptance movement crap at all. After some point excess fat just becomes revolting. No amount of nice, frilly decoration can make it look "beautiful."


 I kind of agree with this....but!

I think the whole beauty thing in relation to weight is flawed. You can be skinny and unhealthy and you can be average and even "over weight" and be healthy. Maybe not high performance but not ill either.

I tried wellbutrin once to quit smoking. Mind you I'm not over weight or fat, I used to run around 115, now I fluctuate between 120 and 130. Well when I tried the wellbutrin I could not even force myself to eat for an entire week, and the crazy thing was I was not even really that hungry.

someone at work said "hey! have you been working out! you look awesome!"

I laughed at this hysterically......


----------



## redstar312

Professional athletes' salaries are way too high. In an ideal world, all athletes would be amateurs.


----------



## enjo

I think public schools in America is crappy and not regulated.


----------



## Xenos

Teaching anyone under the age of 13 certain especially nasty religious doctrines - like that hell is real place and a possible afterlife destination - is child abuse. It should be punished as a crime. If you do it, your kids should be taken away from you, and they should be able to sue you for damages later in life.


----------



## lonelysingaporean

I think women in Singapore should also do National Service


----------



## coeur_brise

I think the French have the best perfume or most complex? of fragrances. Others tend to smell just like alcohol+sugar+fruit scent, which isn't bad but not as complex.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I think the best perfume is *Eau de Pepsi.*
I splash it all over me all the time.


----------



## Ckg2011

School is a waste of time.


----------



## Kalliber

Bacon and BBQ tastes Horrible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If you're not going postal, then you're not working hard enough.


----------



## BillDauterive

essemsee said:


> There is NOT someone for everyone.


I agree with that. :yes


----------



## enjo

I think organic foods are just marketing strategy and a rip off.


----------



## Kalliber

Weed isn't going to help you, or drinking.


----------



## Daveyboy

I think Shannon Doherty will be great in..
_*
Blood Lake*_: Attack of the Killer Lampreys


----------



## Carl is An Awesome Possum

Fat people need to exercise or cut back on crap food, or both.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## joked35

Your username is too long!


----------



## Kalliber

Posting about problems and saying is not going to help..well get up and do it! Durrr


----------



## Tomyx

As far as Inception goes. People still refer to movies as the modern day Matrix, with no mention of Inception, if that shows how much it mattered.


----------



## Nunuc

joked35 said:


> Your username is too long!


Nope, that username is awesome and possums are cute...also, Windows ME was a good operating system and there's no shame in using a Nintendo Wii to browse the internet.


----------



## Tomyx

lonelysingaporean said:


> I think women in Singapore should also do National Service


 What is National Service? Like stewardess?


----------



## Tomyx

failoutboy said:


> I think people should brush their teeth after lunch.


 Oh my god, I do that! People at work think I'm crazy, but they're all fat so who cares what they think!  My hygiene is of paramount importance.


----------



## Justlittleme

I have another one, (3rd time I am posting here, I luv this thread :3)

I think Icelandic music is better than American music.



Supernatural exists.


and another one, I am fun... <-- but that's unpopular to others.


----------



## Aribeth

People with an IQ under 150 shouldn't be allowed to vote.


----------



## Carl is An Awesome Possum

andreiuca said:


> People with an IQ under 150 shouldn't be allowed to vote.


Darn, I knew those 10 points would come back to bite me later.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Carl is An Awesome Possum said:


> Darn, I knew those 10 points would come back to bite me later.


 Somebody needs to learn to multiply.


----------



## BillDauterive

Nunuc said:


> also, Windows ME was a good operating system


That's NOT funny. 

All those BSODs I had to put up with 14 years ago on the desktop we bought pre-loaded with that monstrosity before we finally upgraded it to XP. The horror, the horror!!!


----------



## HelpfulHero

We should use genetic engineering to improve people's lives.


----------



## Kalliber

People need to stop procrastinating


----------



## Xenos

The 1998 Godzilla movie is kind of underrated. Not saying it's a good movie, but it's a dumb, fun B-movie with A-level effects (for the 90s). They just shouldn't have called it Godzilla; they should've called it "giant velociraptor runs around New York in the rain" because that's what it is. Which, you know, is still sorta cool.


----------



## oku

Ckg2011 said:


> School is a waste of time.


----------



## Daveyboy

Daveyboy said:


> I think Shannon Doherty will be great in..
> _*
> Blood Lake*_: Attack of the Killer Lampreys


Nope...I was wrong... haha


----------



## Stray Bullet

Cerberus said:


> Vanilla ice cream is clearly superior to chocolate ice cream, and anyone who disagrees obviously has something wrong with him or her.


Any ice cream flavour is superior to chocolate!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

andreiuca said:


> People with an IQ under 150 shouldn't be allowed to vote.


That rules out more than 99% of the population.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Pop music should be remamed "poop music".

CLASSY MUCH!?!!!11


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Dubstep is much better than heavy metal.


----------



## redstar312

Kalliber said:


> People need to stop procrastinating


I'll do it later.


----------



## Justlittleme

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sólstafir are good and Björk of course  those are the only Icelandic musicians I listen to.


You need mum.






they are my favorite. Better than Bjork no offense. Another good one is Seabear.


----------



## Charmander

Cerberus said:


> Vanilla ice cream is clearly superior to chocolate ice cream, and anyone who disagrees obviously has something wrong with him or her.


I'll never understand the appeal of chocolate ice cream...


----------



## Freyja

Xenos said:


> The 1998 Godzilla movie is kind of underrated. Not saying it's a good movie, but it's a dumb, fun B-movie with A-level effects (for the 90s). They just shouldn't have called it Godzilla; they should've called it "giant velociraptor runs around New York in the rain" because that's what it is. Which, you know, is still sorta cool.


Agreed. It's a mindless action flick, but for the time, it delivered on its premise.
The soundtrack, though, isn't hated enough. Kashmir didn't deserve to be violated in such a way. It had done nothing wrong. NOTHING!



CravingBass said:


> Dubstep is much better than heavy metal.


Born deaf, hey? You have my sympathy.


----------



## BillDauterive

Xenos said:


> The 1998 Godzilla movie is kind of underrated. Not saying it's a good movie, but it's a dumb, fun B-movie with A-level effects (for the 90s). They just shouldn't have called it Godzilla; they should've called it "giant velociraptor runs around New York in the rain" because that's what it is. Which, you know, is still sorta cool.


I actually didn't mind the movie, nor even the creature's design. 

Crucify me, whatever. :clap


----------



## Less Anxious

Vegetarians/vegans and omnivores both typically have really weird views on what it is or isn't right to eat and why.


----------



## Ignopius

I prefer my orange juice WITH pulp....


----------



## Leonard Finch

I'm black and I hate Tyler Perry movies, as well. They're all rubbish. They have one life lesson and a trillion bad jokes! It's like Family Guy mixed with Good Times...


----------



## Tomyx

Less Anxious said:


> Vegetarians/vegans and omnivores both typically have really weird views on what it is or isn't right to eat and why.


Omnivores are what all humans are, vegetarians and vegans are political and made up.


----------



## Tomyx

Oh right, unpopular opinions. **** women.


----------



## wine1345

All religions are wrong.
Drugs should be legal.
Prostitution should be legal.
People should be allowed walk naked on streets.Feminism is plane wrong.
All people are equal.
There are too much monopolies


----------



## uziq

Bieber is talented

srs


----------



## PinkPuma

Rap is terribleShort shorts are absolutely disgusting
I prefer boobs in shirts, not hanging out 
Crop tops are pointless
So are yoga pants
The old lady floral designs are hideous


----------



## mezzoforte

Tomyx said:


> Oh right, unpopular opinions. **** women.


Yes, **** women good. :yes lol


----------



## lintu

Most music is a nuisance.


----------



## monkhe

I would prefer to live in a racially homogeneous country and breed out mental illnesses and stupidity. I think the nazis were onto something good with the whole master race thing, not the killing people bit.


----------



## Ckg2011

College is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Robot the Human

Bacon is ok, I guess.


----------



## crystaltears

"You Who Came from the Stars" is one of the most overrated Korean dramas ever...


----------



## elena47

I don't feel like people have any control over their actions and I feel sorry for a lot of serial killers etc......but I guess we have no other choice but to protect other people from them :/

On a lighter note....I hate Harry Potter


----------



## Robot the Human

elena47 said:


> I don't feel like people have any control over their actions and I feel sorry for a lot of serial killers etc......but I guess we have no other choice but to protect other people from them :/
> 
> On a lighter note....I hate Harry Potter


I feel sorry for outcast criminals too. Celebrities have it even worse. They don't even have to commit a crime and people hate them forever or are remembered for that one thing they did wrong.


----------



## cybernaut

There's seems to be low preference for dark skin in many communities especially among cultures that range from South Asian to African, Latino cultures (Dominicans, etc). But at the end, darker skin is at an advantage because it ages beautifully and slowly compared to any other...and is scientifically proven. So if anyone has been knocked down due to having "too dark" of a complexion, there is always this advantage to think about.


----------



## Junebuug

I'm not a big fan of Beyoncé


----------



## pazuzuinxs

Hate most superhero movies. Think they are dumb and too fantastic.


----------



## Sean07

Profit is a dirty word
Most rap music is truly hard to listen to and impossible to enjoy
Capitalism needs to be eradicated via revolution
I admire footballers more than anyone else on masse because of their talent
The office UK is better than the office US
Jeff Buckley is the most talented singer of all time
Forrest Gump was a waste of 3 hours
NSYNC have some good songs (it's gonna be me... Classic)
**** the queen
Teeth are the most important part of physical attraction 
Clowns are fun when it comes down to it
Michael McIntyre is not funny 
Garth Marenghi's darkplace is the greatest televisual event since quantum leap, and I do not say that lightly...


----------



## tommo1234

Legalise all drugs
Israelis are the victims, not 'Palestinians'
Most mainstream music sucks
Geert Wilders is awesome
Frankie Boyle is a knob
Noam Chomsky is full of crap


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

I don't find suicide to be morally wrong.


----------



## lostandlost

um i hate facebook?:um


----------



## GlassesWearingMod

+ I don't think suicide or euthanasia are are wrong in the slightest.
+ I hate social media, except Youtube
+ I can't stand Pop music.
+ I don't find curses vulgar: they're just words and therefore have the power we give to them.
+ I don't find high heels on a woman sexy.

+ I think education as it exists is a bit idiotic, as it is most certainly helpful to those who want to learn but those that don't are disruptive and therefore, should be able to do what they want, whether or not its considered working class or posh. A person is willing to put far more effort into what the want to do than what they don't want to do, and if a class assists you in selecting what you want then take it. 

This does not mean that we should eliminate the essentials, merely revamp the system at 8th or 9th grade, when a kid has some idea of what they want.

+ I do not think booze or drugs should be illegal in any sense.In fact, it should all be legalized, as even addicts would help the economy in some form.
+ I do however, think that there should be restrictions on such things. I do not think the legal drinking age should be 21 or 19, but 16. Let's face it, most of us have had alcohol by that age.

+ I don't think we should "demonize" fascists (mostly the Nazis.) I don't think they were GOOD, just not as bad as we may think they were. Some were anti-Semitic, others were youths that were patriotic and forced into something or conscripted into doing so.

+ Although I love The Beatles, The Who or Pink Floyd are the greatest rock group in existence. 

+ The bass is a severely underrated instrument that encourages more style and technique than a guitar due to fewer strings.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lostandlost said:


> um i hate facebook?:um


I think a lot of people here would agree with that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Our modern pop-culture in the form of video games and movies is grooming western youth to view the Chinese, Russians, and Iranians as enemies. Dehumanizing them and making it easier for them to pull the trigger when WW3 breaks out.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

I'm better than you.


----------



## Tomyx

RelinquishedHell said:


> Our modern pop-culture in the form of video games and movies is grooming western youth to view the Chinese, Russians, and Iranians as enemies. Dehumanizing them and making it easier for them to pull the trigger when WW3 breaks out.


The Chinese army wakes up every day to propaganda and detailed training exercises to prepare to invade America. I would do no less than execute anyone avidly trying or training to kill me by the thousands.


----------



## BillDauterive

Daniel Craig makes for a crappy James Bond.


----------



## justapatheticperson

I think cheeses are some of the worst foods in the world. Mozzarella, cream cheese and on the RARE occasion cheddar are edible (not even things I would eat to enjoy). But Swiss, Feta, American, Provolone, Blue... just, ugh. Disgusting. Swiss being the worst to me. Three times I have ate it - once by accident - and three times I spit it out.


----------



## Charmander

BillDauterive said:


> Daniel Craig makes for a crappy James Bond.


Yeah, I wish they'd change the actor already!


----------



## BillDauterive

Charmander said:


> Yeah, I wish they'd change the actor already!


Glad someone agrees with me. :clap

I just find him to lack the charisma and sophistication the past Bonds had. He just strikes me as yet another generic action hero. It doesn't help that I miss the gadgets and such from past movies. The creators are trying to make the series less "cheesy", more gritty, dramatic, dark which seems to me the trend but it just strikes me as taking away what made Bond, Bond.


----------



## Tomyx

Dog farts piss me off.


----------



## Charmander

BillDauterive said:


> Glad someone agrees with me. :clap
> 
> I just find him to lack the charisma and sophistication the past Bonds had. He just strikes me as yet another generic action hero. It doesn't help that I miss the gadgets and such from past movies. The creators are trying to make the series less "cheesy", more gritty, dramatic, dark which seems to me the trend but it just strikes me as taking away what made Bond, Bond.


I've always thought that too. Even though the movies weren't great, I liked Pierce Brosnan's bond personality-wise. Roger Moore too. Skyfall was a good movie but I just don't find Bond that likeable.


----------



## probably offline

"How I met your mother" sucks.


----------



## Aribeth

The Nazis were cool... I've always liked them...


----------



## cmed

I liked this logo. They should've kept it :lol


----------



## Birdkid

Memes are cool.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Cuba Gooding Jr is so ****** annoying!


----------



## riderless

Australia is becoming too politically correct.
I know women had a hard time up to the seventies but now the pendulum has swung too far the other way.
I remember a woman pinched me on the bottom at work a few years ago. I made nothing of it and told no one. But if I had done the same to a female colleague....!!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The most unpopular opinion I have is that people have a right to an opinion.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

In a Lonely Place said:


> I hate it when women say to men 'Man the **** up!' 'Grow some balls!' 'Be a man!'
> You hear it all the time.


 Especially when balls are generally never much bigger than pecans. People do make an awful lot of fuss over such a small thing.


----------



## riderless

In a Lonely Place said:


> I hate it when women say to men 'Man the **** up!' 'Grow some balls!' 'Be a man!'
> You hear it all the time.


 And when you do, they run for cover whimpering "oh oh,...Rider is being aggressive, Rider is being aggressive...help, help!"

Women can always resort to crying if nothing else works.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

failoutboy said:


> Pecans are gross.


 Admit it. You like to play with your pecans.


----------



## entangled

Not getting pregnant is really easy.


----------



## ilikesloths

entangled said:


> Not getting pregnant is really easy.


Ahaha.. I second this!


----------



## Justlittleme

1) We already made our fates when time started, God knows all, and we are just living it now. God is the most righteous. <--- this is a true and unpopular opinion.

2) SOCCER is unrealistic, it's not reality, grow up!


----------



## apx24

In a Lonely Place said:


> I hate it when women say to men 'Man the **** up!' 'Grow some balls!' 'Be a man!'
> You hear it all the time.


Yeah this really really pisses me off. My mum and sister have told me to man up before and I was furious.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

1. People don't give up easily enough.

2. Life really does suck and it's everyone's fault. Not just the fault of the person who noticed.

3. It cannot be fixed because people suck too and there's no way around it. 

4. Conservatives are right about Obama. Their motives are all wrong, unfortunately. 

5. Liberals are right about conservatives. But Their own house doesn't have any mirrors. Just a bunch of pretty paintings.

6. Lots of things resonate with me. But they cause me to vibrate too much and I can't get much sleep.


----------



## goosebump

RelinquishedHell said:


> Our modern pop-culture in the form of video games and movies is grooming western youth to view the Chinese, Russians, and Iranians as enemies. Dehumanizing them and making it easier for them to pull the trigger when WW3 breaks out.


That's an interesting view.

Compulsory public education is a form of obedience training. You're expected to listen to the teachers and accepted whatever they instructed to you as true. The standards of what you learn is graded through some arbitrary assessment for grade purpose. This all demotivates people from true learning and they just instead focus on passing the test. I think we've been tricked into thinking forced public education improves our society.


----------



## mattmc

Persephone The Dread said:


> It bothers me when guys use being a woman as an insult. Like implying that a guy is a woman, and that's considered an insult. *And as much as it irritates me, I think it damages men a lot more. The idea that they can't be 'feminine' but women can be 'masculine.'* Though I do think it now impacts both genders because even for women displaying traits that are seen as 'feminine' can be considered a negative now in certain circumstances.


Yeah it really sucks for me personally. People think I'm strange for not acting how normal guys do. As a girl my behavior would be more or less normal.


----------



## iquitlife

I don't like Vanilla ice cream.. chocolate is better in my opinion.


----------



## kiki1971

Quote:
Originally Posted by entangled 
Not getting pregnant is really easy.

QUOTE=ilikesloths;1073614137]Ahaha.. I second this![/QUOTE]

Third!

I'm 42 and wish I had "made a mistake" all those times I was careful. It's now probably too late for me.


----------



## Tomyx

Persephone The Dread said:


> It bothers me when guys use being a woman as an insult. Like implying that a guy is a woman, and that's considered an insult. And as much as it irritates me, I think it damages men a lot more. The idea that they can't be 'feminine' but women can be 'masculine.' Though I do think it now impacts both genders because even for women displaying traits that are seen as 'feminine' can be considered a negative now in certain circumstances.


You complain like a woman!


----------



## Tomyx

riderless said:


> Australia is becoming too politically correct.
> I know women had a hard time up to the seventies but now the pendulum has swung too far the other way.
> I remember a woman pinched me on the bottom at work a few years ago. I made nothing of it and told no one. But if I had done the same to a female colleague....!!!!


Was she hot?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

The Seinfeld finale was good.


----------



## Lorenientha

Beauty products are useless. Especially makeup, it looks and smells disgustingly, makes people look fake and plastic.


----------



## Blakey

I was told that a woman's private part has teeth. Disgusting...


----------



## Tomyx

Lorenientha said:


> Beauty products are useless. Especially makeup, it looks and smells disgustingly, makes people look fake and plastic.


I have to admit, makeup sucks to some degree. Maybe a little bit, but ***** makeup is disgusting. I'm not sure if I've ever been face to face with a girl who didn't have it on, but a lot of times they do look more real without. And I'm a lot more attracted to real things.


----------



## SilentLyric

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I forgot about this guy's existence. He's so angry haha, but he usually makes some sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure he must have reuploaded it from some time in the past as that David Cameron quote is a few years old. But same ****, different year and all that.


omg, I love Coughlan. he's hilarious and dare I say a little bit crazy, like myself haha. I haven't been subscribed to him since the beginning when he first started making videos, but I've been watching his stuff for around a couple years now. sometimes I just love scrolling thru his old archive and randomly clicking a video to watch.


----------



## Daveyboy

I think they should remake Jaws...

It was a great movie.. but I hate looking at the hair and style of the 70s..

and throw some more girls in the cast.. 
Like "Police Chief Shay Mitchell".... (happy face)


----------



## Nevermore512

Broccoli is one of the most delicious foods ever.


----------



## redstar312

Sex between consenting adults should *never* be illegal.


----------



## crystaltears

I can't stand the smell of coffee. It makes me sick


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

I don't believe the world has any sort of meaning or importance, objective morals or significance as I am convinced it's an illusion as a result of a large brain.


----------



## redstar312

Neither Jon Stewart nor Stephen Colbert are funny.


----------



## lyric

Holy ****. My thread is still going. I'm honored lol.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

The life of one adult male is worth the lives of 4 newborns, or 8 adult females.


----------



## xlavenderx

Twilight (at least the first book, imo) wasn't actually that bad and I think at least half the people freaking out about how bad it is do it to fit in with everyone else and look cool. I stick to my guns - the first book was an adorable, intense romance from the perspective of a 16 year old finding her first vampire romance novel. People who freak out about how bad it is need to chill the f*** out.


----------



## AWIP

There are a lot of movie scores that on slept on terribly.
I've been in to OST music since I was in my teens. In fact, I think the first song I downloaded was Mina Hoo from the 5th Element soundtrack. I'm almost certain it was.

I sometimes see people asking why don't people listen to classical? Well what do you call soundtrack scores? I'm pretty sure Clint Mansell's Death is the Road to Awe is a friggin masterpiece.

But hey, I'm just a gal at a call center. What do I know?


----------



## AWIP

Habla Espanol?

THIS. IS. AMERICA. SPEAK. ENGLISH!!!

There I said it!


----------



## purechaos

AWIP said:


> Habla Espanol?
> 
> THIS. IS. AMERICA. SPEAK. ENGLISH!!!
> 
> There I said it!


 Did you know that on a federal level there is no official language of the United states? Some states have official languages but there is not one for the United states as a whole.


----------



## peyandkeele

i hate polotics and think that no political party is more right than the other. I think drugs should stay illegal, i hated kids from highschool because i feel there opinions and thought processes were to immature and were only built around enjoying themselves. I feel there should be more interracial marriages. I hate when people ignore racism, and instead make up excuses for incidents that were clearly caused by racism, just because segregation and what not doesnt exist, doesnt mean things are no longer done out of racism. And this goes for all races. I also hate when girls dress super revealing, then get mad when guys stare. It makes no sense, dont wear short shorts, mini skirts, low cut tops, ect then.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

I don't believe I have any sort of obligations or duties simply because I was born.


----------



## markwalters2

SAS mods are sexy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cold leftovers can be so ace!


----------



## cmed

TVs look stupid when they're hung from the wall.


----------



## Gamaur

Cooked mushrooms have the texture and appeal of decomposing slugs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gamaur said:


> Cooked mushrooms have the texture and appeal of decomposing slugs.


I concur


----------



## SADtg

I didn't cry while watching ''The fault in our stars''.


----------



## redstar312

I like Al Sharpton.


----------



## keeks

* Bacon is overrated and the bacon craze makes me roll my eyes
* Bad weather is really freakin' awesome! (tornadoes especially)
* Chaos (states of emergency, etc) excites me (not the people dying part)
* I wish that we could go back to the days when we had to fend for ourselves and live off the land
* Science and technology has gone too far
* I don't really feel sad about funerals (except probably my parents, close family and friends) and I feel weird for not crying.
* We need a mass die-off of humans and I don't care if I'm included in that
* I wish money didn't exist
* I don't believe in the death penalty (not even for rapists, murderers or pedophiles)
* Abortion is fine
* Putting faith in God is the stupidest
* I don't like when guys are stereotypically sweet/mushy
* People who count calories and obsess over their weight and focus on their appearance so much make me want to grab them by the arms and shake it out
* Over-happy people annoy the crap out of me


----------



## McFly

I don't like The Big Bang Theory show, I just don't think it's funny.


----------



## musiclover55

Countries should stay in their lane (America) in certain circumstances


----------



## CrayCray

Ryan gosling is not that really good looking and david beckham doesn't look sexy or hot.


----------



## cuppy

cmed said:


> TVs look stupid when they're hung from the wall.


I think it looks really cool and futuristic D;



George McFly said:


> I don't like The Big Bang Theory show, I just don't think it's funny.


YESSSSS. Not funny at all. My sister has it on ALL THE TIME. 
The only line I thought was funny was when Penny is upset and in her room, and the dumb guy she's dating is knocking on her door. She goes "I'm not talking to you" and he's all confused and says "Then who're you talkin to?" hehe. Yeah, it's always on at my house so it all seeps into my brain, despite me not liking it >_<


----------



## McFly

cuppy said:


> YESSSSS. Not funny at all. My sister has it on ALL THE TIME.
> The only line I thought was funny was when Penny is upset and in her room, and the dumb guy she's dating is knocking on her door. She goes "I'm not talking to you" and he's all confused and says "Then who're you talkin to?" hehe. Yeah, it's always on at my house so it all seeps into my brain, despite me not liking it >_<


Finally someone who agrees with me! I've never said to anyone before that I don't like the show, mainly because when someone online posts their dislike of Big Bang Theory they are shredded by the fans with the worst personal attacks imaginable. The only character I think is funny is Sheldon but for the most part the jokes are corny and the laugh track makes me want to gag.


----------



## cuppy

George McFly said:


> Finally someone who agrees with me! I've never said to anyone before that I don't like the show, mainly because when someone online posts their dislike of Big Bang Theory they are shredded by the fans with the worst personal attacks imaginable. The only character I think is funny is Sheldon but for the most part the jokes are corny and the laugh track makes me want to gag.


Maybe you should tell people!! They might actually be hesitant to say they feel that way when everyone is saying otherwise. (maybe not online though...people online can be vicious!) I like Raj ^_^ (Oh god, I'm not a fan of the show, I swear~ I just think he's a sweet character. Oh, and Amy, I like her too.) erm, anyway, I have nothing against the actors themselves, I'm glad they're so successful. Just the show I don't like.


----------



## scooby

George McFly said:


> Finally someone who agrees with me! I've never said to anyone before that I don't like the show, mainly because when someone online posts their dislike of Big Bang Theory they are shredded by the fans with the worst personal attacks imaginable. The only character I think is funny is Sheldon but for the most part the jokes are corny and the laugh track makes me want to gag.


That's weird, I hardly ever see people talking about The Big Bang Theory in a positive light online. Whenever I see people talking about it, it's always people saying how stupid and insulting it is, and the annoying laugh track.


----------



## markwalters2

I wish I have more anxiety.


----------



## purechaos

markwalters2 said:


> I wish I have more anxiety.


 Intrigued...why?


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

It annoys me that we've evolved such large brains, I wish we were still ape-like and living in the wilderness.


----------



## purechaos

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Guys in high heels are beautiful.


 Did you watch britains got talent? 3 guys in heels? Those were nice shoes.


----------



## AussiePea

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Ahaha, no but sounds interesting :sus I watched a high heels race full of guys. Truly mesmerizing experience.






 Those girls can move!


----------



## Gamaur

W A N D E R L U S T _isn't_ a walking mermaid.


----------



## Gamaur

No.


----------



## JamesM2

George McFly said:


> Finally someone who agrees with me! I've never said to anyone before that I don't like the show, mainly because when someone online posts their dislike of Big Bang Theory they are shredded by the fans with the worst personal attacks imaginable. The only character I think is funny is Sheldon but for the most part the jokes are corny and the laugh track makes me want to gag.


 I have to admit to loving the show but the laugh track is grating at times. For example, scene opens to Penny and Amy playing some Wii skiing game and the audience cracks up laughing. That's not funny, that's just two people playing a video game FFS.


----------



## Gamaur

W A N D E R L U S T said:


>


----------



## Charmander

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I like Justin Bieber's songs and think he's hot. I'm sorry!
> I don't like his personality though. Sometimes. :hide


I don't like him or his songs but I do think he's good looking. Not really my type, but he has nice facial features.


----------



## CrayCray

Charmander said:


> I don't like him or his songs but I do think he's good looking. Not really my type, but he has nice facial features.


Am i the only one who thinks that Justin Bieber looks like a lesbian (no offense to the lesbians)


----------



## Charmander

CrayCray said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that Justin Bieber looks like a lesbian (no offense to the lesbians)












Haha. These two do look similar. His features are a little girlish to me, which is probably why he's not my type, but he's still good looking imo.


----------



## AussiePea

Holy crap it's like the merging of dog crap and cat crap to create the ultimate stool.


----------



## CrayCray

Charmander said:


> Haha. These two do look similar. His features are a little girlish to me, which is probably why he's not my type, but he's still good looking imo.


Agreed.Another image


----------



## russianruby

The "college experience" is so overrated with people in fraternities and moving into dormitories and over-priveleged kids that haven't ever done a days work.

Alcohol is terrible and disgusting.

Weed smells like skunk deuce and don't get me started on tobacco.

Pickup trucks are insanely stupid as only 5% of people ever load that truck up for some real purpose (here in Uhm-erica it is really popular to drive a truck for no good reason), and you can get through the snow just as well if not better with skinnier tires and less mass.

Red heads are hot

Grey is a wonderful color


----------



## Gamaur

Kanye West is a creative genius and is one of the most talented people in showbiz.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

Gamaur said:


> Kanye West is a creative genius and is one of the most talented people in showbiz.


Certainly not unpopular, nor far off.


----------



## EcoProg

I really like rain, even when I'm outside. It makes everything outside smell good (or something at least), I really like the atmosphere because no one is outside at the time and it's easier to sleep when it's raining outside.


----------



## lyric

Gamaur said:


> Kanye West is a creative genius and is one of the most talented people in showbiz.


Learn what "unpopular" means pls. lol.


----------



## woafy

I like it when its cold and gloomy outside
peanut butter and coconut are amazing together
pee


----------



## Gamaur

lyric said:


> Learn what "unpopular" means pls. lol.


Maybe it's a popular idea where you are, but where I am the majority of people think he's a talentless a-hole, or that he's mainstream in the same way 50 Cent is. People love to hate Kanye West.


----------



## LeeMann

Conservative people are cool.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Christians who argue against the theory of evolution as a means of trying to convert people should be gagged. In fact religious people in general who make a point of trying to convert people should be gagged. Have faith & express it too but don't preach to me or discount how I view the world unless I've inquired about aspects of your spiritual practices


----------



## Gamaur

Canadian Brotha said:


> Christians who argue against the theory of evolution as a means of trying to convert people should be gagged. In fact religious people in general who make a point of trying to convert people should be gagged. Have faith & express it too but don't preach to me or discount how I view the world unless I've inquired about aspects of your spiritual practices


Amen.


----------



## Kind Of

I don't like sweet breakfast foods, including but not limited to pancakes, waffles, muffins, cereal, fruit, fruit breads, and fruit bagels.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Kind Of said:


> I don't like sweet breakfast foods, including but not limited to pancakes, waffles, muffins, cereal, fruit, fruit breads, and fruit bagels.


I'm with you on that one. I enjoy pancakes, waffles, and muffins every now and then, but I find cereal, especially the really sugary kinds, pretty disgusting.

I just hate breakfast in general.


----------



## Kind Of

SapphicDysphoria said:


> I'm with you on that one. I enjoy pancakes, waffles, and muffins every now and then, but I find cereal, especially the really sugary kinds, pretty disgusting.
> 
> I just hate breakfast in general.


I just hate the sugar. I can taste that they're sugar. I can _feel _that they're sugar.

Do you know how much sugar is in this granola bar I'm eating right now? As much as a Snickers bar. I am eating a Snickers bar with almonds and bits of dried fruit.


----------



## Lone Drifter

If I had the chance to hit the big red button to reset the human race (back to the stone age) then I easily would. In a freaking heartbeat.


----------



## refined_rascal

I hate the whole ice-bucket challenge 'phenomenon'. It comes across as either 'shameless self-promotion' or an exercise in public arm-twisting, so as to extract money from those unfortunate enough to find themselves 'nominated'. Giving to charity is a good thing, but do you have to tell everyone about it? I understand that charities and good-causes need to promote themselves, but I can't shake the feeling that most people's motives for doing this begin and end with "Hey everyone LOOK AT ME!".


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Police are legal thugs.
Doctors are spoiled brats who's parents could afford to pay for medical school.
Lawyers are spoiled criminal brats who's parents could afford to pay for law school.
Need I mention politicians?


----------



## purechaos

racial and culture profiling is stupid because you ignore the one that will surprise you and doesn't fit the current profile.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

There's no correlation between being introverted/shy and being particularly intelligent/deep.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Kind Of said:


> I just hate the sugar. I can taste that they're sugar. I can _feel _that they're sugar.
> 
> Do you know how much sugar is in this granola bar I'm eating right now? As much as a Snickers bar. I am eating a Snickers bar with almonds and bits of dried fruit.


Yeah, and somehow they manage to market it as "healthy" :no
My mom was a health food nut when I was growing up, so while I like sugar, my taste buds aren't used to it and I can only eat it in small portions. I like pancakes from time to time, but I can't eat them with syrup.
Will never understand the kind of person who picks marshmallows out of Lucky Charms _for breakfast_.


----------



## Kind Of

I like minimalism... in pretty much everything.


----------



## caelle

I don't think it's bad or stupid to take nude pictures of yourself. I guess it's risky, especially if you're well known. But nobody knows me. Defo leave the face out though just in case it ends up on ****sRus.com


----------



## Crimson Lotus

nomi said:


> I don't think it's bad or stupid to take nude pictures of yourself. I guess it's risky, especially if you're well known. But nobody knows me. Defo leave the face out though just in case it ends up on ****sRus.com


I think that if you take those pictures, specially if you give them to someone else, you should just assume that they're going to be published somewhere, If that prospect doesn't bother you too much then there's no issue. If it does, then it really is a stupid thing to do : P.


----------



## Wagnerian

Hank Scorpio said:


> Police are legal thugs.
> Doctors are spoiled brats who's parents could afford to pay for medical school.
> Lawyers are spoiled criminal brats who's parents could afford to pay for law school.
> Need I mention politicians?


Said like a true Scorpio :yes

Umm....let's see....

- Asians are the most beautiful

- People want to tell you that smartness, talent, aptitude, and so on are genetic because it protects their identity as a 'special' smart/ talented person.

- Many science-types aren't very good thinkers. At all.

- Frustration, and only frustration, is the progenitor of everything that is truly great.

- Men should be more like women and vice-versa. The genderization of activities and attributes tends to create pathetic, under-developed individuals.

- Beans (especially black and pinto beans) are the salvation of humanity.


----------



## Twinkiesex

Facebook, twitter, and instagram are 3 mistakes my generation has made. Im so sorry old people. Im so sorry.


----------



## Nonsensical

I think most people in modern society are sissies that can't handle the truth of what it takes to build their little protective bubble.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Romantic relationships are a waste of time, especially at a young age.


----------



## Kind Of

Nonsensical said:


> I think most people in modern society are sissies that can't handle the truth of what it takes to build their little protective bubble.


People on YouTube who complain about lions eating wildebeest and no one helping, but probably ate a cheeseburger that very day made from a cow living in cramped, miserable conditions with its companions and babies regularly yanked away.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo

The blending of genders and gender roles doesn't sit well with me. Men are men, women are women. This whole notion of someone identifying more as the opposite gender (and demanding everyone accept them as normal lest they be called bigots) rubs me the wrong way, and I in fact see it as a psychosis. I can't stand it when I can't tell at first glance if someone is male or female. You are what plumbing you have.

There was this story I saw today about this 16 year old boy who is suing the DMV in South Carolina because he likes to dress like a girl and the DMV wouldn't let him wear makeup for the license pic because it altered his natural appearance. DMV's stance seems perfectly reasonable and sane to me. Someone checking his ID should be able to tell if he's male or female. The kid's parents should be ashamed at not steering him in the right direction and raising a boy to be a man. Instead, the kid's mom encouraged it. Dad must not be around.


----------



## Berzerker

Sin said:


> Football movies suck


Football sucks.

also, it's a man hating culture, and america is not #1 , but probably #40 on average, nobody cares about us, and we need to get over ourselves.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I mean no disrespect to the dead, those who are grieving them, or celebrity fans but as far as I'm concerned no celeb death should be listed as the top news story on any news network station with all the other crazy things happening in the world at any given time. As a developing story or "breaking news" but never the "top" news story. I'm not even sure why this bothers me but it does


----------



## Live Through This

I don't find Angelina Jolie attractive. I just don't.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Live Through This said:


> I don't find Angelina Jolie attractive. I just don't.


True that. Seems like everyone thinks she's gorgeous, but nothing about her appeals to me whatsoever.


----------



## Live Through This

SapphicDysphoria said:


> True that. Seems like everyone thinks she's gorgeous, but nothing about her appeals to me whatsoever.


Right. I mean, I like bad girls, and she's supposedly the poster child for that kind of thing, but I've still never found her sexy.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Live Through This said:


> Right. I mean, I like bad girls, and she's supposedly the poster child for that kind of thing, but I've still never found her sexy.


Too much plastic surgery. *shudders*
She doesn't seem very badass anyway.


----------



## Live Through This

SapphicDysphoria said:


> Too much plastic surgery. *shudders*
> She doesn't seem very badass anyway.


Angelina Jolie? Nah, I wouldn't say she's the most plastic celebrity in Hollywood. It's not that, at least not for me.

She use to have a very, I'm going to use the word, naughty, sort of image. Her interviews were always about how she liked to use knives in bed and drink her partner's blood, and all kinds of crazy ****. That appeals to some people, I guess.


----------



## Angelfire

Live Through This said:


> Angelina Jolie? Nah, I wouldn't say she's the most plastic celebrity in Hollywood. It's not that, at least not for me.
> 
> She use to have a very, I'm going to use the word, naughty, sort of image. Her interviews were always about how she liked to use knives in bed and drink her partner's blood, and all kinds of crazy ****. That appeals to some people, I guess.


I guess motherhood changed her.


----------



## Live Through This

Angelfire said:


> I guess motherhood changed her.


Yeah, she's now a humanitarian, with multi-ethnic children. Hey, who knows, she could still like that kind of foreplay, but I don't think Brad is down with it.


----------



## cybernaut

One thing I notice about this society is that we tend to come together whenever there are things such as catastrophes, danger, or uproars within our community. However, when dealing with one another on average days, we tend to treat each other like sh$t and tear each other down.


----------



## purechaos

If simplicity is genius, earth's devolution is humanity.


----------



## AussiePea

heatherneedles said:


> I didn't enjoy Breaking Bad. Mr. White was way to much of a dishonest/selfish character for me. Pinkman should have destroyed him.


Wow, I've read some blood boiling comments in this thread, but you take the cake. Wow, just unbelievable.


----------



## AussiePea

heatherneedles said:


> Yeah I know, I grew up with a father similar to Mr.White so I honestly didn't find it fun to watch. Its a great show but not for me.


out!! (I'm being sarcastic btw )

Mine is that no sportsman/woman should be allowed to earn over 1m annually (excluding endorsements), it's just a waste which would be better spend on those teams etc paying to develop other players or their team.


----------



## vanillabeanplease

I don't respect my elders :O
Also I don't hate Nickelback


----------



## BlazingLazer

You know a film or a TV show is overrated trash when Jason Bateman has the leading role of it.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

-I think Halle Berry and Jenifer Lopez are overrated
-I don't think Kevin Hart is funny
-I don't like Beyoncé, Rihanna and Nicki Minaj
-I don't find Drake attractive
- I think the Kardashian show is boring and Kim is wayyyy too overrated
-Kanye West sucks and he is very arrogant and egotistical


----------



## etude

global warming and basically the self-destructive path humanity is on comforts me; like eventually nothing will matter because no one will ever know that a species called **** sapiens ever even existed.


----------



## Deadhouse

-I hate how people can't seem to appreciate anything that they don't like.
-People who describe themselves as random tend to be incredibly dull.
-I think people on sites like facebook who have 400+ friends are incredibly sad. People with 60- friends are realistic and actually know/like those people. (and these numbers are a little generous)
-People who go to Magaluf/Kavos etc. are the worst kind of scum and should be killed (I'm not even joking) they make us British look horrific and Spain should ban them.
-People who go on holiday to only go sunbathing must have such boring lives and terrible ideas of what is important/interesting.
-People who only go to tourist places never get a real idea of that country or culture, only a commercialized taste.
-People forget that racism/sexism isn't only about treating others badly but treating them differently
-also that these go both ways. Women being sexist against men isn't any more acceptable.
-I don't really like makeup (unless it's in an unusual/artistic way like Siouxsie Sioux :b)
-One child policy should be used everywhere
-Fake breasts aren't "hot"
-Paleness is attractive, using fake tan to look orange isn't

I'm sure I'll think of more later


----------



## MetroCard

I don't want to have sex. Ever


----------



## visualkeirockstar

MetroCard said:


> I don't want to have sex. Ever


Your missing out.


----------



## MetroCard

No I'm not and don't ever say that to me again. Thanks


----------



## Charmander

Deadhouse said:


> -People who go to Magaluf/Kavos etc. are the worst kind of scum and should be killed (I'm not even joking) they make us British look horrific and Spain should ban them.


There's a whole world to explore, I wish people would be more adventurous than just going there year after year. It's not the area's fault though really, it's usually the Brits that make it so bad.


----------



## thatguy170296

Charmander said:


> There's a whole world to explore, I wish people would be more adventurous than just going there year after year. It's not the area's fault though really, it's usually the Brits that make it so bad.


This! I would rather go somewhere like Italy or Japan and see all of that awesome scenery and culture in person, you can get smashed out your brains anywhere in England especially places like Blackpool!


----------



## Deadhouse

Charmander said:


> There's a whole world to explore, I wish people would be more adventurous than just going there year after year. It's not the area's fault though really,*it's usually the Brits that make it so bad*.


Exactly, that's what I'm saying! Spain's a nice country, I mean not one I'm too bothered about seeing atm, but nice all the same, and those types of British people are ruining it (and making us British look like scum :mum) . It makes those places look like absolute hell on earth, they're the last places I would ever want to go (and you'd have to force me!)

I guess i just don't understand my generation... :no

Also yeah i agree about being more adventurous! But I assume the type of people to go to those places aren't really there to take in the sights.


----------



## woafy

my meat is small


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Over the past few years, I've read The Fault in Our Stars, Divergent, and the first Hunger Games book and I disliked them all.

*waits for angry teen girls*


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*I think intensely passionate foreplay CAN be better than the actual act of intercourse*


----------



## keyla965

lyric said:


> I think the issue with making pot legal is that people would be showing up to work and school high....nothing would get done. People would be so unproductive.


Can I ask you a rhetorical question? Since Alcohol and various opiates are legal does that mean that you can come to work intoxicated or doped out ? Absolutely not. Legalizing pot doesn't make it acceptable to come to work high or else you'd loose your job. Plus, not everyone Is into smoking pot so your argument about "nothing would get done" is invalid.


----------



## keyla965

etude said:


> it comforts me to read about global warming and the self-destructive path humanity is on because I want the human race and every trace of it annihilated


Preach !!!!!


----------



## Kind Of

I dare you to find one other person with this opinion: Python is _not_ a good beginner's language.


----------



## TooScaredToTry

Not falling for this. Not gonna get banned.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

These 'ask a __ anything' threads are annoying.


----------



## equiiaddict

1. I think the movie Frozen is annoying and overrated. There I said it.

2. I* can't stand* Taylor Swift. She's my least favorite singer/celebrity. I don't like her needy/desperate attitude, it's very off putting. I don't think she has talent compared to the other artists out there, I don't think she's attractive or pretty at all...she just straight up annoys me. And then the fact that she had to go out of her way to write a song directed towards her "haters" shows just how immature she really is. Middle school mentality anyone? :mum/endrant

3. I hate Apple products, I find them overrated and way too associated with this materialistic "image" that people have created. "Oh, I need the latest iPhone so I look rich!!" -gag- :no

4. I LOVE classic rock and older music...Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Johnny Cash, Bob Dylan, the Who, Rush...I guess that's why Taylor Swift annoys me so much, because she can't hold a candle to the classics that I was raised listening to.

5. German cars for life <3 I'm never gonna drive anything else. Hate all you want, my VW has never left me stranded which is more than I can say for the other cars I've driven/had.

6. Horseback riding is absolutely, 100%, without a doubt, considered a sport. I dare say it's even one of the hardest sports out there. Anyone who says otherwise is clearly very ignorant and knows nothing about trying to get a 1000lb animal to cooperate and listen to you without doing something to accidentally injure or even kill you.

7. I don't like superheros, they get on my nerves. It's the same story every single time...YAWN. The only one I even remotely like is Batman, because Batman is just awesome. 

8. I hate musicals with a burning passion. The singing and dancing annoy me to no end, like seriously just shut up and get back to the story.

9. I don't like anime. I've tried watching it, I just can't get into it. I'm sorry but it creeps me out.

*waits for the flame wars to start*


----------



## Hazelg

I never liked "Friends"


----------



## purechaos

family guy..... Sucks


----------



## russianruby

University is stupid


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hank Scorpio said:


> Police are legal thugs.
> Doctors are spoiled brats who's parents could afford to pay for medical school.
> Lawyers are spoiled criminal brats who's parents could afford to pay for law school.
> Need I mention politicians?


Just wait until they militarise(?) the police. You'll start missing the friendly donut eating boys in blue.


----------



## McFly

I never understood the appeal of JFK. The president not the movie.


----------



## TooScaredToTry

Okay, I'll say probably my LEAST controversial belief:

Soldiers are not heroes. Quite the opposite, in fact. Simply due to the fact that they give firepower to corrupt, big government politicians makes them guilty in my book.

How is see it is that soldiers are just thugs with uniforms. On both sides. What beef does that random ISIS soldier and that random US soldier have with each other? If they weren't in combat, they'd probably have some beers and watch football together. 

Why kill random people because your "leaders," that don't even stand for what you stand for, had a quarrel?


----------



## musiclover55

America isn't all that great. Guess I'm "unpatriotic".


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Scrub-Zero said:


> Just wait until they militarise(?) the police. You'll start missing the friendly donut eating boys in blue.


No doubt.



George McFly said:


> I never understood the appeal of JFK. The president not the movie.


He was photogenic and he died on camera. He'll be loved forever.


----------



## Wagnerian

A lot of the things I'm supposed to feel sympathetic for I just don't. People who suffer from problems that it is socially acceptable to suffer from already get an outpouring of sympathy and support......if you want to experience true suffering, try being shamed by your society and subject to extreme privation and deprivation ......am I really to feel sorry for these people and their so-called 'problems'?


----------



## komorikun

musiclover55 said:


> America isn't all that great. Guess I'm "unpatriotic".


Yeah, it sucks. I want to get the hell out of here. Overpriced, ****ty medical care and little to no vacation.


----------



## losthismarbles

Kind Of said:


> I dare you to find one other person with this opinion: Python is _not_ a good beginner's language.


Omg I totally agree. At first I really thought it was, but after awhile I feel like it's actually so non-intuitive. I think the lower level stuff is way easier for me to think with. But python does so much with less typing though. 
Ugg what the heck am I going on about.


----------



## musiclover55

komorikun said:


> Yeah, it sucks. I want to get the hell out of here. Overpriced, ****ty medical care and little to no vacation.


Same here. I was thinking Canada, but... Idk.


----------



## Kind Of

losthismarbles said:


> Omg I totally agree. At first I really thought it was, but after awhile I feel like it's actually so non-intuitive. I think the lower level stuff is way easier for me to think with. But python does so much with less typing though.
> Ugg what the heck am I going on about.


"Wow! I only need to type two words to make something happen! I can handle this! Oh, what do you mean literally everything else is going to suck for me?"

- Python students


----------



## komorikun

musiclover55 said:


> Same here. I was thinking Canada, but... Idk.


I'd prefer Europe (probably England since I'm too lazy at this point to learn another language besides the ones I've already studied in the past) or Australia. Canada seems kind of dull. New Zealand is too rural.


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> Australia has better weather, and lots of people here want to move there/do move there from what I've noticed over the years.


Yea, but...


----------



## musiclover55

komorikun said:


> I'd prefer Europe (probably England since I'm too lazy at this point to learn another language besides the ones I've already studied in the past) or Australia. Canada seems kind of dull. New Zealand is too rural.





gunner21 said:


> Yea, but...


Austraila was in the back of my mind too (also Italy! I love anything Italian<3), but after that spider pic ^

*Oh heeeellllll no* :afr


----------



## komorikun

Australians are fun. They drink beer for breakfast. Kiwis seemed sort of hickish.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I did think about that too, but wasn't sure if that was just rural areas or something.


Sad to say, I live in Sydney, I've gotten spiders around that size before. Not normally in the house, but spider season's a b*tch and things can go wrong.

It's not that hard to fix though, all you need is a shotgun and a medkit.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Australia has better weather, and lots of people here want to move there/do move there from what I've noticed over the years.


I notice this a lot as well, there are heaps of people from the UK or Ireland who seem to move here. To the point where most people I know wouldn't consider someone from the UK as even really remotely 'foreign' or different.

Hell, there are plenty of Australians that sound practically English anyway. Or maybe they're all just actually Brits, I can't even tell. Throw a rock in Australia and you'll hit someone who's British but passing.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Ever since Louis C.K. became famous and suddenly popular with everyone, he became too self-righteous about things.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Wagnerian said:


> A lot of the things I'm supposed to feel sympathetic for I just don't. People who suffer from problems that it is socially acceptable to suffer from already get an outpouring of sympathy and support......if you want to experience true suffering, try being shamed by your society and subject to extreme privation and deprivation ......am I really to feel sorry for these people and their so-called 'problems'?


I agree. In fact, I consciously refrain from saying BS like "I'm happy for you" or "congratulations" or similar BS. I also relate to your last sentence/question.


----------



## Strategist

musiclover55 said:


> America isn't all that great. Guess I'm "unpatriotic".


I agree.

I would like to add that military veterans are overrated. As is the military in general. All those military ads where the kid runs to see the dad that has come home = propaganda. Makes me sick.


----------



## Polar

I hate hospitals, or any form of health care.

They completely break how evolution is supposed to work; "Survival of the fittest"


----------



## Strategist

Ok, I have more. Because I'm that unpopular.

People should have the right to die.
Thanksgiving should not be a holiday.
There's nothing wrong with abortion.
I hate saying Hi, how are you?
People should go back to driving horses and carts, no more cars. 
Pop culture is for idiots. Which goes to show that most people are idiots. 
Religion is evil. 
Cats are cuter than dogs. 
Cops are more often than not on power trips. 

I could go on.


----------



## Kind Of

Sums up everything I've been starting to suspect over the years:



> People don't want their lives fixed. Nobody wants their problems solved. Their dramas. Their distractions. Their stories resolved. Their messes cleaned up. Because what would they have left? Just the big scary unknown. - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## cmed

BlazingLazer said:


> Ever since Louis C.K. became famous and suddenly popular with everyone, he became too self-righteous about things.


Yeah I see what you're saying.

He won't take pictures with fans. He outright tells them no. I see where he's coming from, but it's still douchey. He's a great comedian and I love his stuff, but I wouldn't really care to meet him in person. Seems like a grumpy douche irl.


----------



## BlazingLazer

cmed said:


> Yeah I see what you're saying.
> 
> He won't take pictures with fans. He outright tells them no. I see where he's coming from, but it's still douchey. He's a great comedian and I love his stuff, but I wouldn't really care to meet him in person. Seems like a grumpy douche irl.


Yep. And on top of getting on the calling out on Denis Leary material bandwagon and criticizing other comedians about some arbitrary unwritten rules of comedy that he seems to get on high horse about, are other things I've recently picked up on him. I still find him funny as hell, but I can remember a time where he was the relatively unknown comic that my friends and I would groan about how amateur he came off as (around 1999 I think?), lol.


----------



## moloko

BlazingLazer said:


> Yep. And on top of getting on the calling out on Denis Leary material bandwagon and criticizing other comedians about some arbitrary unwritten rules of comedy that he seems to get on high horse about, are other things I've recently picked up on him. I still find him funny as hell, but I can remember a time where he was the relatively unknown comic that my friends and I would groan about how amateur he came off as (around 1999 I think?), lol.


Now that you've been saying this, the whole comedian community does seem to be a bit elitist and self-righteous. I've noticed that, at least where I live. I guess that's my unpopular opinion of the day (not even sure how unpopular it is).


----------



## Azazello

gunner21 said:


> Yea, but...


And an even better reason not to move there....


----------



## BlazingLazer

moloko said:


> Now that you've been saying this, the whole comedian community does seem to be a bit elitist and self-righteous. I've noticed that, at least where I live. I guess that's my unpopular opinion of the day (not even sure how unpopular it is).


Yeah, I mean now that I remember again, there's another comedian I really like (Patton Oswalt) who's also been increasingly doing the same thing as of late. It seems to be trend going on over the past couple of years.

A lot of comedians probably seem pretty moody in real life, from what I've been able to extract.

Out of curioisty, where are you from?


----------



## moloko

BlazingLazer said:


> Out of curioisty, where are you from?


I rather not say, sorry. I feel like a douche, but if I didn't reply I'd be one too. Not USA though.


----------



## TTSP

This is probably my most unpopular opinion: I feel that someones sexual preferences towards race whether that excludes a certain race or consists of a certain race is racist, *albeit* a less serious and more subconscious form of racism.

I realise how unpopular this is as when I've said this to people before some get very defensive for liking or disliking a certain race as they understandably don't want to be thought of as a racist.

What's interesting is when you start to ask they why they like/dislike this certain race. Most of the time they'll just say "I just more attracted to them, I can't help it" which I'm not sure is what they say because they haven't really thought of why or because they're afraid to say why.

If you persist and question them why it always comes down to a racial stereotype of either cultural or physical generalisations attached to that race.

Why don't you like black women? "_they're just loud and obnoxious_" Well, don't you mean you don't like loud and obnoxious women then?

Why do you like asian women? "_because they're submissive_" So what you mean is you like submissive women?

Why do you like black women? "_because they have a big arse_" So you mean to say you like women with big arses then?

I feel this can be applied to sexual preferences towards the race of men too. Maybe I'm missing something but it feels to me that they subconsciously attach a racial stereotype to their sexual preference and it's alright to do so because they "just do", rather than challenge themselves why.


----------



## AussiePea

TTSP said:


> This is probably my most unpopular opinion: I feel that someones sexual preferences towards race whether that excludes a certain race or consists of a certain race is racist, *albeit* a less serious and more subconscious form of racism.
> 
> I realise how unpopular this is as when I've said this to people before some get very defensive for liking or disliking a certain race as they understandably don't want to be thought of as a racist.
> 
> What's interesting is when you start to ask they why they like/dislike this certain race. Most of the time they'll just say "I just more attracted to them, I can't help it" which I'm not sure is what they say because they haven't really thought of why or because they're afraid to say why.
> 
> If you persist and question them why it always comes down to a racial stereotype of either cultural or physical generalisations attached to that race.
> 
> Why don't you like black women? "_they're just loud and obnoxious_" Well, don't you mean you don't like loud and obnoxious women then?
> 
> Why do you like asian women? "_because they're submissive_" So what you mean is you like submissive women?
> 
> Why do you like black women? "_because they have a big arse_" So you mean to say you like women with big arses then?
> 
> I feel this can be applied to sexual preferences towards the race of men too. Maybe I'm missing something but it feels to me that they subconsciously attach a racial stereotype to their sexual preference and it's alright to do so because they "just do", rather than challenge themselves why.


Mine is simple, I just don't find some races physically appealing.


----------



## apx24

Hazelg said:


> I never liked "Friends"


Same here, I ****ing hate that programme. I don't see what's funny about a bunch of normal extroverts hanging out in a coffee shop and not being sure if they want to **** each other or not.


----------



## TTSP

AussiePea said:


> Mine is simple, I just don't find some races physically appealing.


and what physical attributes does this race have that every member of this race subsequently *must *have?


----------



## gamingpup

Final fantasy 12 was actually a really good game.
Nickelback isnt half as bad as everyone thinks.
It's good when bands change up their sound.
Being a virgin isnt the end of the world.


----------



## UltraShy

Whites of European ancestry are the true minority and anybody who thinks otherwise needs a refresher course in basic math.


----------



## AussiePea

TTSP said:


> and what physical attributes does this race have that every member of this race subsequently *must *have?


I've never thought hard about it and don't intend to, I simply don't feel physically attracted to people of some races when I look at them from that superficial standpoint. It may change if I got to know someone on more than physical grounds but life has never taken me down that route. There are some things which are completely subconscious and the way the brain works, just like why one person's angel is another's troll, there doesn't always have to be a logical explanation for everything.


----------



## Cerberus

- abortion should be encouraged
- Euthanasia should be legalized and provided as an option for the chronically mentally ill
- People who have kids despite knowing their kids' lives will be incredibly difficult are terrible people
- Reproducing doesn't make you special. To paraphrase Bill Maher, It's something a dog can do.


----------



## TTSP

AussiePea said:


> I've never thought hard about it and don't intend to, I simply don't feel physically attracted to people of some races when I look at them from that superficial standpoint.


It's a shame that you don't challenge yourself to find out why you dismiss an entire race in terms of their socially perceived physical stereotypes as you're restricting yourself not only from a sexual relationship but from a potential romantic relationship with a woman from these races of people.



AussiePea said:


> It may change if I got to know someone on more than physical grounds but life has never taken me down that route.


Perhaps it's not life that has never taken you down that route but you yourself. Seeing as you've written off entire races as physically unattractive you've never really looked at these races with the same motivation as you looked at those races inwhich you find physically attractive. If you challenged your mindset as to why you don't find these races phyisically attractive and then challenge the notion that not every woman of that race has those physical attributes, then they may stop being crowdfiller that you glance over because they're black or indian but become individuals that you look at with a new appreciation. Food for thought.



AussiePea said:


> There are some things which are completely subconscious and the way the brain works, just like why one person's angel is another's troll, there doesn't always have to be a logical explanation for everything.


I'm not really sure that's a good comparison as people are able to define why they like or dislike someone, so that's not completely subconscious, partially at best. This is why it's an unpopular opinion of mine. I think you should have to logically explain why you don't find a certain race attractive or even attractive (btw, I mean the collective you, not you personally.
). I think you should explain why you place races in a heirarchy of sexual attraction when all it boils down to is an attraction/dislike to physical attributes that some individuals of all races will have (maybe excluding skin tone, but I've never heard anyone say I don't find black people sexually attractive because of the colour of their skin). Some people say that their sexual preference is what it is and that it should be respected. If a member of the KKK said "I just don't like blacks, that is my personal opinion and it should be respected" no one would tolerate it. As I stated in my original post, I understand it's not full blown racism and no where near as serious, but that still doesn't mean that it should go unchallenged as it reinforces the subconscious idea of racial division.

*Anyway, this is my opinion and as you can see I firmly believe in it but I'm going to leave it there as I could argue about this for days which wouldn't be productive for me. But thanks for the replie AussiePea!*


----------



## microbopeep

I don't really care to be around full blown autistic ppl who most of which are impulsive as hell and are prone to violence. Those on the Autistic scale who function normally are fine with me (Aspies, etc). (Might even be aspie myself idk) 
Got two troublesome autistic sisters and had a not so pleasant experience with a cousin (the dumb *** stupid **** face) who used to hit his poor mother, my aunt. =[ 
GOOD RIDDANCE his dumb *** is in a home! =D There. Unpopular opinion methinks lol


----------



## Dre12

Azazello said:


> And an even better reason not to move there....


The whole Australia thing does my tree in. I am sick of hearing from Brits that have moved over there how much better it is. I don't like the heat for a start and I have no yearning desire to live in a country with unabated sunshine. I like being in Britain, it has one of the best creative cultures in the world. Australia can't say the same.

Turner or Rolf Harris? I rest my case!


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides

I think that giving birth is immoral. Bringing another person into the world without them being able to chose is bad imo. I'm pro-abortion rather than pro-choice.


----------



## WanderingMind001

Yay for a freethinking thread. 

-While I think the practice and study of science itself shouldn't be discredited, I think some people automatically think it has the answers(absolute truth) to everything. When it comes to a theory: A theory(work in progress) is still just a theory, not a fact. 

-I think a better alternative to war would be leaders of whatever countries that have a disagreement with each other to duke it out one on one. Lol they probably can't fight and it's too I deal I know but I think that saves on resources, money, people's lives, etc.

-I think old people get way too much respect. Just because they are older, they automatically have to be treated as perfect and enlightened? Or maybe that's just how old people are treated in the traditions of my ethnicity. I guess it's not so apparent in other cultures? I mean, how do I know whether or not they are homophobic, abusive, racist, etc? I respect elders definitely, especially if I know they're none of that and have a lot of wisdom to share. But I don't overdo it(I give the same amount of respect to them as I do to a nice young person).

-I think physical beauty is objective. I so wish I could believe it's subjective, i.e. "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" but I can't. I know though people will prefer someone over another. I don't feel an attraction to James Franco for example, but I still agree with a majority of people that he's handsome or at least not ugly. I much prefer to obsess over Johnny Depp lol. But I think why I don't like James Franco is 'cause of his personality.

and other stuff
-I like the taste of brown sugar more than white sugar
-I am not a fan of peanut butter


----------



## MuffinMan

-Marijuana should stay illegal
-Abortion should be required unless you're rich, basically you should just have to pay a big fee to have a kid.
-The American middle class is better that it's ever been
-The age of consent should be 16
-Zoe Quinn and Anita Sarkeesian are fine with me
-Skyward Sword is the worst thing to ever happen to Zelda, Twilight Princess sucks too
-Bacon doesn't taste very good
-Morality has no place in politics
-Having 50 different states is pointless
-Adam Sandler was never funny 
-Mexican food is the worst
-The Matrix isn't original at all
-I'm a satanist, but the bible is a good book
-Most pornstars are too attractive
-Bioshock isn't great, it's just a shameless Ayn Rand ripoff
-Lovie Smith should still be coach of the Bears
-Smash Bros Brawl > Melee 
-Life of Pie is the worst movie I've ever seen
-No, Dazed and Confused is the worst
-No wait, Forest Gump is the worst... by a mile
-Ketchup is disgusting 
-I hate dogs, all of them
-Babies are ugly
-All kids ages 8-11 are the devil reincarnated, no exceptions
-Being nude in public should be acceptable if it's over 80 degrees out
-55 and cloudy is the perfect temperature
-Metroid other M is a worthy game in the series
-The Star Wars Prequels should be ignored. I know people already hate them, but I hate them 1000 times more
-Gamestop is a kinda crummy store
-I hate cities, nothin' but country for me 
-County music sucks though
-The new Batman movies aren't as good as the Tim Burton one
-I think facebook is a great thing for society, but I refuse to get a page
-We need to bring back public executions 
-Most people aren't ugly, 99.99999% of people are sexy. Probably 90% of them are solid 10/10's
-TV is outdated and not worth paying for
-Rex Grossman can still be a productive Quarterback
-Lebron is still the devil, I don't care what he does
-Tommy Wiseau's The Room is secretly genius 
-The new Star Trek reboots are garbage
-I've never been happier than I am right now
-Video games are important
-You should be able to be as cruel to the animals you own as you want
-College football was better before the BCS, the new playoff system is no better
-There is no need to declare one national champion every year
-Beer tastes bad
-Twinkies are delicious
-Meat is best served raw
-Eggs are also best raw
-Strawberry is the best part of neapolitan ice cream
-Hell, strawberry is the best flavor of ice cream
-Small animals make me want to break things
-........
-.....
-...

Looks like I'm out of stuff. Great thread


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cream cheese icing is nasty & should be banned from production, distribution, & use, lol


----------



## BlazingLazer

moloko said:


> I rather not say, sorry. I feel like a douche, but if I didn't reply I'd be one too. Not USA though.


No worries. I figured it wasn't from USA, but you don't have to tell me if you don't want to.


----------



## JustThisGuy

MuffinMan said:


> -Zoe Quinn and Anita Sarkeesian are fine with me
> -Bacon doesn't taste very good
> -Mexican food is the worst
> -The Matrix isn't original at all
> -I'm a satanist, but the bible is a good book
> -Bioshock isn't great, it's just a shameless Ayn Rand ripoff
> -Life of Pie is the worst movie I've ever seen
> -No, Dazed and Confused is the worst
> -No wait, Forest Gump is the worst... by a mile
> -Gamestop is a kinda crummy store
> -We need to bring back public executions
> -Tommy Wiseau's The Room is secretly genius
> -You should be able to be as cruel to the animals you own as you want
> -Beer tastes bad
> -Twinkies are delicious


Prepare to be bothered by my opinions with my objective stance to _some_ your subjectivity. 

Zoe Quinn didn't make a videogame and ****ed a bunch of journalists to then popularize her "game". Anita Sarkeesian promotes conjecture, not games. And this from a person who sees video games as important.

I agree that bacon doesn't taste that great. It's good when mixed with stuff. Like eggs, or if it's in a sandwich/burger.

You don't like Mexican food? So you're saying you don't like any item of food that's continental? Like beef, cheese, tomato, lettuce or corn?

While waking-up-to-the-real-world scifi (or fantasy) is nothing new to fiction or mythologies, it was original on its themes with the machine world and creating concept-based characters. No writer had done that before. That's the definition of "originality". Just saying.

So you believe Satan is the truth sayer, yet you forsake him by liking the work that vilifies him? 'Kay.

Actually, the Bioshock series' stories are more of a take off of the works of Jules Verne. The first and second game are 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea and The Mysterious Island, respectfully. And Bioshock Infinite is Around the World in 80 Days and A Floating City. As far as character themes, the first and second game are Condon's A Manchurian Candidate. I can't honestly say about Bioshock Infinite's character. Run of the mill, anti-authority hero in a Mormon-esque, Joseph Smith run backdrop. *shrug* But yea, no Ayn Rand philosophy going on.

It's fine to not like movies, don't get me wrong. You can not like Life of Pie, Dazed and Confused and Forrest Gump, but do you watch many movies? They in no way can be the worst you've seen.

Gamestop being considered a crummy store isn't an unpopular opinion. A lot of people think that. Even those who frequent the place like lemmings.

Yes, because giving people PTSD and scare-mongering like czars, kings and tyrants of old is the way to go. And don't get me started on the problems with the judicial system and a state's views on when it is ok to kill someone.

Tommy Wiseau was a complete and utter accident of moderate success.

Yes, because sadism towards an unwilling participant is only OK when money or finder's keepers is involved with living things.

Beer not tasting great is common knowledge. Very few people buy non-alcoholic beer for a reason.

Twinkies _do _taste good. Everyone knows that. :no


----------



## LutherBonn

- People who accuse others of arguing/bickering only do so because they're not intelligent enough to keep up with an intelligent discussion.
- Michael Keaton is the best Batman.
- Jimmy Fallon is boring & not funny.
- Twitter > Facebook.
- Penny from the Big Bang Theory is not attractive. At all. And that show is horrible.
- Lighthouses are more useful than churches.

I stole the last one from Ben Franklin but it's still an unpopular opinion.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm not sure this is really an unpopular opinion but I think Michelle Obama is as ugly as a deformed warthog. I wouldn't be surprised if Barack puts the dog between them when they go to bed.


----------



## Recessive J

- I don't like Friends
- Kit Kat Chunky's are the best chocolate bars
- Jaffa Cakes are meh
- I think the Smashing Pumpkins are overrated
- Cristiano Ronaldo is a million times better than Lionel Messi
- But Cristiano Ronaldo isn't all that great himself


----------



## typemismatch

I think linoleum has a more natural finish than wood.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*America STINKS !!! No One Can Afford to Live Here Anymore!!!*

I was born in Cedar Rapids Iowa and all of my ancestors were from Iowa and mostly farmers going back 4 to 5 generations so I am allowed to bad mouth my country.

America has become a hellhole and a sh**hole for the average wage earner to live in !!!!
*
Business owners all over the country are paying crap, low, unlivable wages you cannot come close to living on !!!

How does an adult live on 1000 per month???? 
Anywhere???
*
The cost of living has skyrocketed while wages have stayed flat or even gone down, we have the lowest savings rate in the industrialized world, tens of millions of people are out of work, college costs, housing costs, auto costs, and the costs of just about everything are out of control and many people cannot afford even basic necessities, the working class poor.

1 in 8 people are on food stamps
1 in 8 people are without health insurance because they cannot afford it because benefits are gone in many cases and businesses do not pay you enough to buy your own.

*We have huge tent cities of homeless people living in tents by the 1000s in national parks. *

I could go on and on and on and on........ I have a degree in finance and an ex-stockbroker so I have been following for years what has happened. It does not take a financial guru to see what has happened.

America is a sh**hole for the average person.
Only the wealthy can afford to live here anymore.

My fellow Americans have become greedy, selfish, thoughtless, criminal SOBs and if I could leave this once great country, I WOULD !!! I HATE what many of my fellow countrymen and women have become!

*Who can afford to live here anymore ????*

Ream me out guys.
Tell me what a creep I am.
Tell me to go screw myself and move to another country if I hate it so much here 
- go ahead !

I am SICK of what this once great country has become !!!


----------



## Ckg2011

- There should be guaranteed wages in America. 

- Health care should be free. 

- We should get money out of politics. 

- College is a complete waste of time and money. 

- We should be taxing the rich and close all tax loopholes for the rich and corporations. 

- Education should be free. 

- People should vote online and we as a country should vote on everything.


----------



## AussiePea

What's unpopular about those? Seem like a perfect world!


----------



## peachypeach

Ima just throw this out....

society is not real.

and Outcasts are useful.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Ckg2011 said:


> - There should be guaranteed wages in America.
> 
> - Health care should be free.
> 
> - We should get money out of politics.
> 
> - College is a complete waste of time and money.
> 
> - We should be taxing the rich and close all tax loopholes for the rich and corporations.
> 
> - Education should be free.
> 
> - People should vote online and we as a country should vote on everything.


*
Amen....Amen.... AMEN !!!!
*


----------



## Septic Rodent

- Donner kebabs are disgusting.

- Kormas are disgusting.

- Most Vindaloos aren't even spicy.

- Coronation Street is absolute dog wank. As are all other soaps.

- Black people are not stupid.

- Brits abroad are a disgrace. 

- Anyone who considers themselves a 'Lad' needs to die.

- Peter Andre is a slimy ****, and I don't think Katie Price is that bad.

- Crunchy nut Kornflakes are only good for slicing the palates of your enemies. 

- CBT is rubbish.

- I prefer Elementary to Sherlock. 

- Hemlock Grove has an interesting plot.

- Waitrose is overrated.

- UKIP will not save the UK, and their supporters need to stop blaming immigrants for every damn thing. They are actually worse than the Tories and are only using immigration as a means to get more voters. 

- Ched Evans should never have been released early. He and his cronies should never be allowed to set foot on a football pitch again. It's because of things like this why so many rapes go unreported. 

- Football is **** anyway.

- Extensions on a black woman's head do not automatically become a weave. Look up what a weave is before using that word. 

- This Is England 86 was better than the film. And lets be honest, the acting was pretty dire. 

- Chocolate tastes okay at best.


----------



## Cylon

- I think fridges will rule the world one day.
- Beautiful women are art, not sex objects.
- I believe we are one with everything (shame I don't feel this way though haha)
- A group of people socializing create group awareness, I hate it!
- Winning and losing are the exact same thing.
- Watching sports on tv is extremely boring and annoying.
- There are too many people on this planet, people keep reproducing though.


----------



## peachypeach

-this is the best thread on SAS.

-we found what we needed on SAS.

-God is the most sensible.

-I love life. I love it all, and remember it all.


----------



## romeoindespair

Why do I need to pay waiters? Shouldnt they be paid by there ****ing employers? Why does the goverment allow them to pay 3 dollars an hour? Why are they not demanding equal wages?


----------



## caelle

romeoindespair said:


> Why do I need to pay waiters? Shouldnt they be paid by there ****ing employers? Why does the goverment allow them to pay 3 dollars an hour? Why are they not demanding equal wages?


Where do you live? Where I am they are paid the same minimum wage as everyone else ($9). But customers are still expected to tip.


----------



## Septic Rodent

romeoindespair said:


> Why do I need to pay waiters? Shouldnt they be paid by there ****ing employers? Why does the goverment allow them to pay 3 dollars an hour? Why are they not demanding equal wages?


Agree 100% although here in the UK there's a minimum wage. I personally don't tip if I ever do go out... maybe 50p. Most of them are rude and condescending anyway- plus they're already getting paid!!!


----------



## Wagnerian

romeoindespair said:


> Why do I need to pay waiters? Shouldnt they be paid by there ****ing employers? Why does the goverment allow them to pay 3 dollars an hour? Why are they not demanding equal wages?


Agreed, it's absolutely ridiculous; if they want to have you pay the waiters/ waitresses then they should include gratuity in the check.



Septic Rodent said:


> - Kormas are disgusting.


I know this is a thread to share unpopular opinions but there are boundaries.......this is just unconscionable, unfathomable......


----------



## Septic Rodent

Wagnerian said:


> I know this is a thread to share unpopular opinions but there are boundaries.......this is just unconscionable, unfathomable......


Duude, it's just cream, sugar, and yellow food colouring. Madras is waayyy better :kma.


----------



## Wagnerian

Septic Rodent said:


> Duude, it's just cream, sugar, and yellow food colouring.


....maybe the 'instant' variety


----------



## Septic Rodent

Wagnerian said:


> ....maybe the 'instant' variety


Maybe. (Nah!:teeth)

I prefer spicy foods.


----------



## Kind Of

One thing my idiot generation doesn't seem to realize is... you are responsible for communication. Other people are _not_ responsible for interpreting your words the way you want them to be interpreted. _You_ are responsible for using the correct words to make your ideas clear.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kind Of said:


> One thing my idiot generation doesn't seem to realize is... you are responsible for communication. Other people are _not_ responsible for interpreting your words the way you want them to be interpreted. _You_ are responsible for using the correct words to make your ideas clear.


ya'll don know the poetry i spit cuz?


----------



## Kind Of

RelinquishedHell said:


> ya'll don know the poetry i spit cuz?


Yes, I'll take five thank you

Bring them around back, and make sure the neighbors don't see


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kind Of said:


> Yes, I'll take five thank you
> 
> Bring them around back, and make sure the neighbors don't see


i don go half on a sack. bring dat papa or go home.


----------



## Kind Of

RelinquishedHell said:


> i don go half on a sack. bring dat papa or go home.


You can use the telephone, but make it quick.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kind Of said:


> You can use the telephone, but make it quick.


gracias compa


----------



## Freiheit

Kids suck.


----------



## caelle

Breastfeeding isn't beautiful


----------



## Soatanna

Doctor Who is the most overrated TV show on the planet. This is fun.


----------



## coeur_brise

Though the 'Merican mental health system touts depression and anxiety as highly treatable (which I agree with), I don't think it's a great system or even a perfect system that is, a system that would target vulnerable people, do advanced and preventative screenings, and *ideally* conduct more research, not so much on symptoms and the pathology but of successful and lasting treatment as well as providing a certain level of care needed whether it falls under critical care (suicide) or just basic care. Meh.

That's just me though. Or maybe I haven't been through the system enough to gain benefits from it. that said, I don't think people should fall through the cracks, is what I'm mostly criticizing.


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm 4 years late on this one, but the iPad is such a silly name. It sounds like a kid saying iPod with a speech defect. The iPad is like a Nintendo Wii. Works great but you can't take the name seriously.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I hate bacon... it's just too greasy for me.
Frozen is an average movie and doesn't deserve to be as popular as it is now.
I don't like coffee unless it has 1000 lbs of sugar and milk in it.
I hate Taylor Swift.


----------



## Cerberus

Guardians of the Galaxy is just okay


----------



## JustThisGuy

I don't think Cumberbatch is that great. *shrug*


----------



## AussiePea

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like his acting. He's good as Sherlock and I liked him in Star Trek Into Darkness
> 
> I find the obsessive fangirlism hilarious though. My mum told me he was engaged and I was just like 'XD Oh my god the fangirls. I have to see the fallout online' (I guess I'm quite evil )
> 
> It's really funny to me though, cause he's just like...:


Oh Snap, he says it like it is. It's really also his personality that makes him so much more appealing than other actors though. Humble, gentleman and charismatic. He's the British Hugh Jackman.


----------



## typemismatch

A dog is just for Christmas. Well that's not true, sometimes we have leftovers on Boxing Day.


----------



## coeur_brise

AussiePea said:


> Oh Snap, he says it like it is. It's really also his personality that makes him so much more appealing than other actors though. Humble, gentleman and charismatic. He's the British Hugh Jackman.


I'd agree with both of these statements AussiePea and @Persephone The Dread. Though I'm not familiar with his work, I'm just fan of his character, personality, and aura in general which is funny, you generally like an actor because of their acting no? I should probably look up his work, really. But that received pronunciation/ English accent tho. So posh! swoons. Anyway, let's take a moment to post how I may have reacted to his engagement. My opinion: He's a great person.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I had a feeling ladies'd come to his rescue. You're all total white knightresses. 

I don't dislike him or think that he's untalented, I just think Cumberbritches is overrated. That's all.


----------



## Kanova

Dogs are annoying as hell and act really stupid, invading my space and such. Consoles blow.


----------



## Icantw8

-If you didn't achieve sex by the age of 30, then I think it's perfectly acceptable to lose it to a hooker.
-I REALLY dislike Mother Teresa.
-One of the dumbest quotes I have ever heard is, "All men are created equal." by Martin Luther King Jr.
-I'm kind of racist against my own race (Asian). 
-I'm kind of a racist overall.
-I believe the terms "alpha male" and "beta male" are both legitimate.
-I don't care about being fat.
-I'm very hostile against religion.
-I am apathetic on animal cruelty.
-I support assisted suicide. (Gonna get bashed for this but w/e.)
-I laughed really hard at torture videos...
-I supported a group of vandals for damaging a church.
-I get jealous when seeing couples make out.
-I watch poverty videos just to feel better about myself.


----------



## Kanova

Ghostbusters is overrated.


----------



## Daveyboy

I think it is manly to close your eyes and wince when you get a Flu Shot....


----------



## feels

WanderingMind001 said:


> -I think old people get way too much respect. Just because they are older, they automatically have to be treated as perfect and enlightened? Or maybe that's just how old people are treated in the traditions of my ethnicity. I guess it's not so apparent in other cultures? I mean, how do I know whether or not they are homophobic, abusive, racist, etc? I respect elders definitely, especially if I know they're none of that and have a lot of wisdom to share. But I don't overdo it(I give the same amount of respect to them as I do to a nice young person).


I agree. And from my experience in retail/food/life, a good portion of old people are total *******s. They're the ones I can usually expect to get really *****y about something. I respect everyone about the same amount unless they show me I shouldn't.

Also, the movie 'Before Sunrise' makes me wanna hurl.


----------



## dal user

feels said:


> I agree. And from my experience in retail/food/life, a good portion of old people are total *******s. They're the ones I can usually expect to get really *****y about something. I respect everyone about the same amount unless they show me I shouldn't.
> 
> Also, the movie 'Before Sunrise' makes me wanna hurl.


I agree with this

I work around people all the time, mostly the ones who come across the rudest are older people, just because we're younger you see, they think they have upper hand.


----------



## romeoindespair

I don't think video games can be considered art. Art shouldn't be interactive. they may have great story's but that just leads back to film. Art is supposed to impose ideas. Videogames are meant to be entertaining.


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> Also, the movie 'Before Sunrise' makes me wanna hurl.


It's one of my favourite movies of all time.


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> It's one of my favourite movies of all time.


To be fair, I mostly just listened to it and didn't exactly watch it. So I was about halfway engaged in the whole thing. This has been quite a few years back. I just remember Ethan Hawke and that chick chattering nonstop. At one point all I could think was "shut the **** up". Something about their conversations and chemistry just annoyed the **** out of me. It's got such amazing reviews, though, that I thought maybe I was just young and stupid at the time I came across it. But I watched a trailer on youtube for it more recently and I still hate those two.


----------



## BackToThePast

It's okay to take selfies and take photos of your food. What you do with your time is none of my concern as it doesn't directly affect my life.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

That's the most revealing glimpse into the psyche of a SAS member I have seen.



Icantw8 said:


> -If you didn't achieve sex by the age of 30, then I think it's perfectly acceptable to lose it to a hooker.
> -I REALLY dislike Mother Teresa.
> -One of the dumbest quotes I have ever heard is, "All men are created equal." by Martin Luther King Jr.
> -I'm kind of racist against my own race (Asian).
> -I'm kind of a racist overall.
> -I believe the terms "alpha male" and "beta male" are both legitimate.
> -I don't care about being fat.
> -I'm very hostile against religion.
> -I am apathetic on animal cruelty.
> -I support assisted suicide. (Gonna get bashed for this but w/e.)
> -I laughed really hard at torture videos...
> -I supported a group of vandals for damaging a church.
> -I get jealous when seeing couples make out.
> -I watch poverty videos just to feel better about myself.


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> To be fair, I mostly just listened to it and didn't exactly watch it. So I was about halfway engaged in the whole thing. This has been quite a few years back. I just remember Ethan Hawke and that chick chattering nonstop. At one point all I could think was "shut the **** up". Something about their conversations and chemistry just annoyed the **** out of me. It's got such amazing reviews, though, that I thought maybe I was just young and stupid at the time I came across it. But I watched a trailer on youtube for it more recently and I still hate those two.


I really liked both of them and found their characters charming. Thought it was a great acting performance by both of them and that's why I enjoyed the movie so much.



waerdd said:


> It's okay to take selfies and take photos of your food. What you do with your time is none of my concern as it doesn't directly affect my life.


I agree. I never take selfies or picture of my food (I don't even use social media sites), but I have no problem with it. It doesn't hurt anyone and has no effect on me so I don't see why I would care. People that always complain about pointless stuff like that can be annoying.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Rap isn't music and should not be classified as such.


----------



## RachRenee

Icantw8 said:


> -If you didn't achieve sex by the age of 30, then I think it's perfectly acceptable to lose it to a hooker.
> 
> -I REALLY dislike Mother Teresa.
> 
> -One of the dumbest quotes I have ever heard is, "All men are created equal." by Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> -I'm kind of racist against my own race (Asian).
> 
> -I'm kind of a racist overall.
> 
> -I believe the terms "alpha male" and "beta male" are both legitimate.
> 
> -I don't care about being fat.
> 
> -I'm very hostile against religion.
> 
> -I am apathetic on animal cruelty.
> 
> -I support assisted suicide. (Gonna get bashed for this but w/e.)
> 
> -I laughed really hard at torture videos...
> 
> -I supported a group of vandals for damaging a church.
> 
> -I get jealous when seeing couples make out.
> 
> -I watch poverty videos just to feel better about myself.


I feel really bad for people like you. Self hatred is no joke. I bet you put White people on a pedestal too. Ugh.


----------



## flamestwind

RelinquishedHell said:


> Rap isn't music and should not be classified as such.


Lol, I mean you are entitled to your own opinion, but damn.


----------



## flamestwind

romeoindespair said:


> I don't think video games can be considered art. Art shouldn't be interactive. they may have great story's but that just leads back to film. Art is supposed to impose ideas. Videogames are meant to be entertaining.


You need artists to draw, design and create the characters, world and other assets. I'm sorry but video games are as much as art as a painting or drawing.


----------



## Kanova

flamestwind said:


> Lol, I mean you are entitled to your own opinion, but damn.


I think he means it is just really really awful music. Technically it is music, by every definition, just really bad music. Unless he means just people rapping without any other sound going on in the background. Because then it isn't. Then it is just people rhyming.


----------



## flamestwind

Kanova said:


> I think he means it is just really really awful music. Technically it is music, by every definition, just really bad music. Unless he means just people rapping without any other sound going on in the background. Because then it isn't. Then it is just people rhyming.


Yeah I think he just hate it. There is plenty of genre I hate, but I wouldn't say it's not music.


----------



## Elixer

Forrest Gump is boring as hell and I find no entertainment in that film whatsoever.....


----------



## equiiaddict

-There is nothing wrong with abortion.
-I don't think being selfish is a bad thing. Well, not entirely a bad thing anyway. Of course there are levels to that. But think about it...it's our basic instinct to want to look out for ourselves. It's called self preservation. And I'm sorry but I don't agree with "donating/sharing everything you have just so you can _LOOK_ good." That's so fake, half the time people don't really even care. They're just doing it so that they look like such a great, selfless person to the rest of society and it gives them something else to brag about. 
-I dislike and judge people that have a lot of kids. I think it's incredibly wasteful especially when there are so many kids in foster care that would love to be adopted into forever homes (lol I know I sound like I'm talking about adopting a pet, but bear with me here.) 
-I think people who worship celebrities are stupid and must have nothing better to do with their lives.
-There are way too many superhero movies.
-I hate Taylor Swift. She's ugly, she's whiny/desperate, she's too skinny, she sets a bad example for young girls by making it seem like finding a boy is the only thing that matters, and she can't sing.

Yes many of these sound harsh, but I've always been blunt and very to the point. So if it offends anyone, get over it lol.


----------



## romeoindespair

RelinquishedHell said:


> Rap isn't music and should not be classified as such.


Well I can understand if all your hearing is the gangsta crap they play on the radio. But there's a hell of a lot more to the genre than Kayne West and 2 Pac


----------



## romeoindespair

Salo or the 120 days of Sodom is in the top 5 of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

- Egalitarianism and altruism are the biggest forms of hypocrisy ever. Men and women are not equal. Men are not equal in themselves. Nobody is equal. Everybody is different. A minority of men are superior to everyone. Men have been the rulers, inventors, builders of society. Technological inventions leading to easier lives has made it possible for leftists to live in a wishful thinking, out of touch with reality bubble.

-Governments are the biggest mobs. They tax you with much less in return sometimes nothing.

-Universities are also overrated. I graduated from a faculty that was the third best of the country which had a population of 70 milllion. Universities are taken over by self congratulatory leftists. Parroting is the norm. There are many successfull college dropouts. Some very few men in history came up with original ideas and inventions and then are parroted by academia. Universities in general try to teach you what to think instead of how to think properly. Propaganda is everywhere from newspapers to commercials.

-I am not attracted to skinny or petite women or teenage girls. I find them childish and boyish. I think men attracted to petite women have sociopathic and men attracted to teens have pedophilic tendencies.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate the word "bro" and I don't like being called it either. So f**king annoying and people who use it are annoying.


----------



## Batcat

Tomato Ketchup is awful, HP Sauce tastes so much better.


----------



## peachypeach

-White people dominate. Yes that is a unpopular opinion.

-This is my favorite thread.

-Being different is not appreciated.

-SA is actually a made up thing, because we can't cope in our environment. It's a big, ugly, "coping" device.

-Nine inch nails is better than Miley Cyrus >< lol.

-Appreciating life will get rid of your SA.

-Celebrities are human too...

-Criminals deserve to live too.

-Honor thy children.


----------



## rilakkuma

Some of you all in here need a HUG. <_< *side-eye*


----------



## rilakkuma

peachypeach said:


> -*White people dominate. Yes that is a unpopular opinion.*
> 
> -This is my favorite thread.
> 
> -Being different is not appreciated.
> 
> -SA is actually a made up thing, because we can't cope in our environment. It's a big, ugly, "coping" device.
> 
> -Nine inch nails is better than Miley Cyrus >< lol.
> 
> -Appreciating life will get rid of your SA.
> 
> -Celebrities are human too...
> 
> -Criminals deserve to live too.
> 
> -Honor thy children.


----------



## peachypeach

rilakkuma said:


>


just rare. strangest. one can say.

or super troll idk yet! lol. i troll on level 5 million tbh.


----------



## WanderingMind001

Back again with another set of my unpopular opinions. Take it or leave it! First one of the new year lol.

>The qualification "must be a born US citizen" to be president of United States should change to being open to a born and naturalized citizen. Keeping it the way it is now almost seems like a monarchy where it has to be a birthright for you to be a leader of the nation.

>The stop sign on four way stops should change to a yield sign. In late night or early morning there's hardly to no cars and no pedestrians. So, if someone happens to be driving they can pass right on if the coast is clear 'cause there is no need for a full stop.

>My family owns pets and I'm not saying owning pets should stop, but thinking about it: taking the cat, dog, etc from their parents seems like a form of kidnapping. Then eventually, the pets have "Stockholm Syndrome" living in a new place. 

>Channing Tatum is so overrated in the looks department, so is Taylor Lautner, Zac Efron, and John F. Kennedy.


----------



## AngelClare

The Beatles were a pop band not rock n roll like the Stones. John and Paul were good song writers especially John but they were not innovative. They are way overrated. 

James Joyce's Ulysses is a horrible pretentious novel.

Most modern art is garbage

BMW's (except for the M series) are crap.

Democracy isn't always the best choice for certain countries. 

Premarital sex is ruining the world. It gives people temporary pleasure but in the long run it creates a lot of lonely people.


----------



## Gusthebus

I have a few.. 
MMA/UFC Is completely stupid, and most of the fans are too..
The death penalty should apply to minors and should be given out more often for certain crime
Hero worship of soldiers in the military now is stupid as well as saying they are fighting for our freedom when in actuality they are just securing our government's financial and empirical interests around the globe. 
9/11 was an inside job, to ensure a conflict in the Middle East
The NWO conspiracy theory is quite possible, its just people are stupid and believe the Illuminati are behind it when actually it is the world banks, and corporations behind it.
Ron Paul is a genius and predicted stuff that has transpired before it has happened or was brought up by some political pundit that is more popular than him.
Rap music has nothing to do with the Illuminati at all its just rappers dumb way to sell more records..

I could go on but I am needing to run errands...


----------



## Noto

I'm not sure how unpopular, but I've certainly had a few strong opinions that have unfortunately got me in some very heated arguments.

Feminism is no longer needed in the western world, and many of the issues it claims to take on and solve are things that affect humans as a whole, or are irrelevant strawmen arguments that don't have any sense to them in the end. I'm of course a huge advocate for equality between the sexes, and I do definitely feel both genders face a great deal of issues exclusive to whether they are male or female, but focusing on one and claiming to fight for both is not right. When I've voiced my opinion on this, I was told that, as a white, (not-straight) cis male, I could not be depressed. I was told that my problems amounted to nothing, because they were infinitely more oppressed. Because of my male privilege, my issues were invalid. And, because I had a penis, I was a terrible person. I know there are radicals in every group, but this has become the norm of modern feminism, not the exception.

Pansexuality isn't a sexuality, but a preference. We also do not have more than two genders. While I understand the reason for pansexuality's existence, I don't agree with its concept, as I don't agree with the existence of more genders (bigender, agender, etc) in addition to the two binary. There are two genders. We are born male or female. Transgender people are still either male or female. I don't see gender as a spectrum, like many others seem to in recent time. There's also that whole "it's the attraction to the person, not their genitals", and I feel all that does is stress more that its a preference and not an orientation. And of course I don't think those people don't exist, but I simply don't agree with their ideologies. They're various identities that people construct for themselves. Whether or not they are plausibly sensible is entirely subjective.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

There's too many handicapped parking spaces.

Diversity and inclusion is a load of garbage. People naturally stick with their own kind.

A woman's place should be in the home, at least when the children are young.

Feminism is outdated and backwards. 

Homosexuality is and will always be a mental disorder. 

I think it's tacky and immoral to bear children out of wedlock. 

I think we should get rid of the speed limit on interstate highways.

Interracial marriage and race mixing are immoral.

People who don't want to have children are mentally disordered.

Not all mothers are worthy of respect.

I couldn't care less about sports. It's just a stupid ball.

We need to bring back corporal punishment in public schools.


----------



## Daylight

America isn't the greatest country on Earth.


----------



## romeoindespair

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> There's too many handicapped parking spaces.


----------



## Rickets

I loathe Summer. The heat, the flies, the humidity, the sleepless nights, the social expectation of getting out.

It's like an annoying person that I want to murder, cut up into little pieces, set on fire and dump in the ocean.


----------



## Noto

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> There's too many handicapped parking spaces.
> 
> Diversity and inclusion is a load of garbage. People naturally stick with their own kind.
> 
> A woman's place should be in the home, at least when the children are young.
> 
> Feminism is outdated and backwards.
> 
> Homosexuality is and will always be a mental disorder.
> 
> I think it's tacky and immoral to bear children out of wedlock.
> 
> I think we should get rid of the speed limit on interstate highways.
> 
> Interracial marriage and race mixing are immoral.
> 
> People who don't want to have children are mentally disordered.
> 
> Not all mothers are worthy of respect.
> 
> I couldn't care less about sports. It's just a stupid ball.
> 
> We need to bring back corporal punishment in public schools.


Wow.

This is the most stupid, conservative post I've ever seen. If it was posted in any other context I'd think for sure it was some form of extreme trolling. Congrats.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

Noto said:


> Wow.
> 
> This is the most stupid, conservative post I've ever seen. If it was posted in any other context I'd think for sure it was some form of extreme trolling. Congrats.


I thought liberals were supposed to be tolerant and open minded!


----------



## romeoindespair

whats with everyone pussifing there coffee by adding things like 3 lumps of sugar and 1 cream or a dash of honey 6 sugars and 2 creams? You either drink it black or you don't drink it at all


----------



## Noto

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> I thought liberals were supposed to be tolerant and open minded!


I'm not a liberal, but even if I was that doesn't mean I can't voice the opinion that I think your opinions/views are incredibly ignorant, unpopular or not.

Not to mention extremely racist, homophobic, and sexist.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

Noto said:


> I'm not a liberal, but even if I was that doesn't mean I can't voice the opinion that I think your opinions/views are incredibly ignorant, unpopular or not.
> 
> Not to mention extremely racist, homophobic, and sexist.


So what if someone is racist, homophobic or sexist? People have the rights to be these ways.


----------



## Noto

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> So what if someone is racist, homophobic or sexist? People have the rights to be these ways.


It's good you acknowledge it. And while they do, I don't have to like it. In fact, I have the right to strongly dislike the fact they are, which I do.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*McDonald's milkshakes are usually tasteless and lousy !!!

*ukeukeukeukeuke* UGH !!!*


----------



## Hayman

Just a 'small' list for the time being!:

1) Here in the UK we don't have a 'housing crisis' at all. What we do have however is a population crisis. Too many people - not enough land.

2) The motorway speed limit should be at least 80mph

3) The BBC is little more than a mouthpiece for left of centre politics and has been for some 15 years.

4) Sunday Lunch/dinner/Roast is truly horrible. The smell alone is almost vomit inducing to me.

5) Unless you're outside a school or in an obvious built up residential area, all single carriageway roads should be National Speed Limit (60mph) and not the extended, hugely frustrating 30/40/50mph limits we see today. No 'A' classed road should have a limit of less than 40mph - anywhere. Their main roads that have to carry a lot of traffic. They're not side streets.

6) We no longer have freedom of speech or ability to express one's own thoughts as it's immediately branded as one of the many 'ist' words. An easy 'get out' clause that in itself surely be some sort of 'ist'. 'Brandist' maybe?

7) All new houses built should be provided with at least two parking spaces. Spaces which can accommodate modern sized cars. House builders 50 years ago saw the future coming. Today's house builders (or regulations, rather) can't.

8) Not all fathers are to blame when it comes to parents separating. Mothers get too much benefit of the doubt and rights. So much for 'equality'.

9) It's not racist to be simply patriotic. Other countries can do it without fear of ridicule. The UK can't as it 'upsets' others.

10) The whole 'Harry Potter' franchise/industry has to be one of the most vastly overrated in my entire lifetime. It's rubbish.

11) (inspired from another post) Doctor Who is a hangover from the 1960's which just won't die.

12) Only long term serial form filler-inners know how to get themselves a blue disabled badge. Those who actually need them and not reliant (or wanting to be reliant) on the state for other things are now immediately turned down as they're 'borderline' cases. I know this from personal experience - twice.

13) Women get too many maternity rights and privileges which not only effect/damage business, but put additional stress upon fellow work mates. You made your bed - lie in it. No one forced you to have children. It's time men got some equality - not women!

14) All child benefit should be scrapped. Similar to above - learn some self responsibility. Why should I (and other single people) have to pay for your lifestyle choice through additional taxation? In an age where we're overpopulated, surely we should be paying people to not have children if anything...?

15) There shouldn't be any 'Parent & Child' spaces located as near to the entrance as disabled - if any at all. As above, you had the children. Deal with it. Don't put out others for your life choice.

16) Corporate giants aren't always the enemy / independent companies aren't always the good guys.

17) Retirement ages shouldn't be increasing. We don't _all_ live longer as many people in power claim or can simply last indefinitely. We've all got to wear out some time&#8230;

18) There's very little wrong with fast food. I'll aim for a fast food place before I'll go into some small cafe where I can't guarantee what they'll have or the quality. As least fast food places are usually consistent.

19) Working the classic '9 to 5' is almost a myth. For most people I know of, it's '8 to 5'. This doesn't actually include travel, traffic e.t.c - so in reality for many people it's probably more like '7:30 to 5:30' if not longer still.

20) Most modern comedians (i.e - made themselves known post 2000ish) are truly terrible. They make their 'jokes' by doing little other than swearing and insulting people. There's no simplicity or innocence in their acts.

21) The public sector, overall, still get paid far too much. We still very much have a situation where their paymasters (the general public) are merely there to provide them with their perks and pay. Few actually understand that they're there to serve the public - not the common other way around approach.

22) Liverpool is not the 'friendly' and 'welcoming' city that it has proclaimed to be. Quite the opposite from my experience, actually.

23) 'Green'/renewable technology still lags miles behind nuclear and fossil fuels. It's not developed anywhere near enough to be considered a worthy alternative as of yet. It also remains ridiculously expensive to most people.

24) No fuel over £1.00 per litre should be considered 'cheap' considering the extortionate amount of duty we pay on it.

25) Similarly, a 50% drop in the price of crude oil recently should equate to more than a few lousy pence per litre off fuel at the pumps that we've seen.

26) Traffic levels haven't increased as much as some make out. What has increased is the number of bus lanes (taking away existing traffic lanes), traffic lights and roundabouts which simply hinder the freeflow of traffic - usually on main arteries. Clear priority has to be given to the majority in these cases. Sadly in my area this is rarely the case.

27) Vauxhall Vectra C's (the last model - 2002-2009) remain hugely underrated cars. I've driven several and have almost none of the criticisms the usual inaccurate press gave it.

28) There's nothing wrong with returning to the same place on holiday if you like it and continue to like it. Why _must_ you try somewhere else...?


----------



## Fairykins

All the problems in society were, and continue to be, created by society.


----------



## oku

People shouldn't have children until all the orphans are adopted.


----------



## Kind Of

It's incredibly rude to ask for critique of fiction you haven't revised and edited. You're asking for people to take time out of their day to reflect, think, and advise on something full of errors you already know about without any idea what your desired goal is.


----------



## BlazingLazer

The Beatles are the most overrated band in the history of music.

Also, many of their fans act very unreasonable when someone doesn't glowingly show absolute adoration of them as well. Especially John Lennon, the most overrated Beatle of them all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> There's too many handicapped parking spaces.
> 
> Diversity and inclusion is a load of garbage. People naturally stick with their own kind.
> 
> A woman's place should be in the home, at least when the children are young.
> 
> Feminism is outdated and backwards.
> 
> Homosexuality is and will always be a mental disorder.
> 
> I think it's tacky and immoral to bear children out of wedlock.
> 
> I think we should get rid of the speed limit on interstate highways.
> 
> Interracial marriage and race mixing are immoral.
> 
> People who don't want to have children are mentally disordered.
> 
> Not all mothers are worthy of respect.
> 
> I couldn't care less about sports. It's just a stupid ball.
> 
> We need to bring back corporal punishment in public schools.


Wow, you're pretty backwards huh? Thank god your opinions are unpopular


----------



## Barakiel

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> Feminism is outdated and backwards.


A bit ironic that this is in a list of things that actually _are _outdated and backwards, don't you think?

Anyway, I think Madness is the only band that has music videos worth watching. And although the Beatles are a personal favorite, they definitely aren't the best band in the world (as if there even is a thing!)


----------



## komorikun

One should not drink coffee on the train. Putting on makeup while on the train is perfectly fine.


----------



## S a m

BlazingLazer said:


> The Beatles are the most overrated band in the history of music.
> 
> Also, many of their fans act very unreasonable when someone doesn't glowingly show absolute adoration of them as well. Especially John Lennon, the most overrated Beatle of them all.


Oh my god finally someone else says this. I completely agree with you.


----------



## AllieG

I dislike avocados. I am an avocado hater in an avocado-loving world.... *plays Mad Word by Gary Jules*

Oh! And what's the deal with Nutella? I mean it's good I guess but it ain't THAT good. :stu


----------



## AussiePea

AllieG said:


> I dislike avocados. I am an avocado hater in an avocado-loving world.... *plays Mad Word by Gary Jules*
> 
> Oh! And what's the deal with Nutella? I mean it's good I guess but it ain't THAT good. :stu


So with you on avocado, it's tasteless and has the most awful texture.


----------



## Brad

Kids are a massive waste of time, energy, and money. It seems most people have them purely due to societal expectations.


----------



## gunner21

AllieG said:


> I dislike avocados. I am an avocado hater in an avocado-loving world.... *plays Mad Word by Gary Jules*
> 
> Oh! And what's the deal with Nutella? I mean it's good I guess but it ain't THAT good. :stu


How dare you not like the mighty Nutella?


----------



## BackToThePast

Reformed criminals should be reintegrated as productive working members of society without having a negative label overshadow them for the rest of their lives. Enough punishment is enough.


----------



## AllieG

gunner21 said:


> How dare you not like the mighty Nutella?


Never said I disliked it. I just don't think it's as good as people make it out to be.


----------



## romeoindespair

waerdd said:


> Reformed criminals should be reintegrated as productive working members of society without having a negative label overshadow them for the rest of their lives. Enough punishment is enough.


I agree completely


----------



## joked35

I want to punch people who walk slow in front of me in the head.


----------



## typemismatch

komorikun said:


> One should not drink coffee on the train. Putting on makeup while on the train is perfectly fine.


:no


----------



## typemismatch

joked35 said:


> I want to punch people who walk slow in front of me in the head.


OMG Yes. Me too! And people who stop in doorways and stuff, or wheel those bloody suitcases behind them. :spank


----------



## romeoindespair

I like this


----------



## mattmc

Haven't really seen much MLP but it's cool. 

Water is a superior beverage.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

1- Attack On Titan is one of the worst anime i've ever seen with a terrible storyline
2- I hate coffee
3- It's ridiculous that Muslims are the main victim of terrorist groups and western people look down on them and expect them to be sorry for what terrorists do.
4- Formation of ISIS is a direct result of meddling in Syrian crisis for achieving geopolitical interests by certain countries not teachings of Islam.
5- Not letting people in severe conditions die and keeping them alive under nightmarious circumstances is totally inhumane. (My grandfather died in such situation, i know what i'm talking about). 
6- If someday AIs where to take over the world, i would be totally fine with it if they were rational beings without human desires like thirst for money and power. 
7- I'm not gonna reply if you quote me and disagree with things that i have said. It's a thread for unpopular opinions.


----------



## QualityDuck

-I hate bacon

-I hate coffee

-I actually enjoy Romeo and Juliet, but not for the romance


----------



## BlazingLazer

AllieG said:


> *plays Mad Word by Gary Jules*


Lol, funny how this triggered me to add a most likely unpopular opinion of my own:

I absolutely CAN'T STAND the Gary Jules version of this song, while everyone under the sun seems to adore it. I think the worst part about it (and the one that everyone of course likely thinks is the best part) is that contrived shaky beaten voice that makes it sound like the singer has been "emotionally wounded" of some sort. It kinda sounds like a bad Aaron Neville off-shoot.

I much prefer the original Tears for Fears version, even though there's a few songs of theirs on The Hurting that I prefer over this one.

BTW, don't let my rant on this song stop you from enjoying what you enjoy. I've already said too much!


----------



## redstar312

Brad said:


> Kids are a massive waste of time, energy, and money. It seems most people have them purely due to societal expectations.


I agree, humans should go extinct.


----------



## T Studdly

1.) I actually like the Sims 4
2.) I think online debates are pointless, if someone disagrees with me, I ignore or simply tell them I don't care/Lets agree to disagree because it's pointless to get into an argument
3.) I hate public game lobbies for any game because most people I end up with are elitists and jerks. 
4.) Pepsi is disgusiting.


----------



## hazel22

Sometimes I just hate it when people talk.


----------



## jhwelch

political discourse in Western society has turned to ****. Conservatives condemming and yelling whenver someone disagrees and liberals being such unmitigated hypocrites. I just want some political group to make sense to me.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Persephone The Dread

> "Critics like Anita Sarkeesian turning a sharp eye towards gaming do more to elevate the medium to art than any fancy graphics or art design."


:haha how about no?

Actually I suppose she does in a sense, conflict is known to inspire.










http://www.theastronauts.com/2015/02/dying-light-damsels-distress/



> Let's talk about this for a second, as tropes are important when creating characters, and so is the pressure from the outside world.
> 
> First, there is nothing wrong with Damsel in Distress trope as such unless you really hate Raiders of the Lost Ark or Star Wars. The only problem with this and any other trope is that it might be overused to the point when it's boring by being predictable, and predictability is the mortal enemy of good story-telling. We don't know, however, how prevalent that trope is in modern video games - we had many critics of the trope, but no one showed how many percent of available games that make a story an important part of the experience use the trope in pure form. And I mention "pure form", because a good writer knows how to mutate or subvert the trope to make even the most tired one interesting. Joss Whedon does the trope in basically everything he does, but he usually finds a way to keep things unpredictable or at least full of tension.
> 
> Second, there is no Damsel in Distress storyline in Dying Light. There is a one-two hour long segment - of the much larger storyline - that involves the kidnapping of a woman. In the context of the brutal post-apocalyptic world of survival horror it's nothing out of place, and many more men, including the hero (twice), are kidnapped by evil men - but yes, a woman is also kidnapped. However, the kidnapping of a woman is not automatically the Damsel in Distress trope.
> 
> Third, the segment does not feature the Damsel in Distress trope, but a different trope called Badass in Distress. It's the writers' smart move, as mentioned in TV Tropes: "In other words, Tropes Are Tools, and this is a good one for adding depth and humanity to a potential Boring Invincible Hero" - which, as I mentioned before, the perfect kickboxing champion Jade exactly is.
> 
> Fourth, the Badass in Distress segment ends with the mix of two other tropes which I will not name due to spoilers, but you can find them here and here. Worth mentioning, though, is that ultimately Jade is not saved by the hero, but saves the hero instead, and while doing so she actually makes an important choice for him, effectively disempowering him - which is the exact opposite of being a Damsel in Distress.
> 
> As you can see, Techland created women characters that are so spotless they're bordering on caricatures, and yet they have been punished for it. I guess it comes with the territory. Movies, games, books will always be criticized from various practical and ideological angles, and that critique will sometimes be unjust.
> 
> But this is exactly why creators should never try to appeal to an ideological checklist, no matter where that ideology comes from. We will never please everybody, so why not stop creating characters that "strong" and "positively represented", and create true human beings instead?
> 
> In games with heavy story-telling layer, we don't need stronger women. We need better written women. We also need better written men, children, teens, elders, wives, husbands, daughters, sons, and whoever else is on the screen. We need better writing.
> 
> We should not fear the tropes. They are here because that's what's left after thousands of years of story-telling, that's what fought and survived, that's what resonates with people.
> 
> We should not fear the critics with the ideological agenda, again, no matter what's that agenda's angle. We should fear the characters we lie about in order to appease the critics. We should fear the people who pay for our work to connect to another human being for a second, and what they get instead is propaganda.
> 
> There is no problem with characters created to represent an idea, a message. Not every single one has to be, just like not every song is a call to action - but if they are, their message will only be heard and respected when it's conveyed through real human beings, and not cardboard cutouts.
> 
> Stop "positively representing women through strong female characters". Start writing people.


----------



## B89

Free will is an illusion.


----------



## yeahl

when ppl say they leaving this site n make a thread bout it

some thoughts

1 dammmm dat ego gotta announce it like that like they the **** 

when u can just post something on ur status or profile

2 ok byeeeeeee

3 ughhhh whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy r u back


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Say No To Politicians*

*Politicians Are Evil * :sus:afr:mum:shock


----------



## Barakiel

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *Politicians Are Evil * :sus:afr:mum:shock


This is the thread for _unpopular _opinions 

I really don't like angsty band photos, you know where everyone's staring straight into the camera, maybe with their hands in their pockets. Lighten up! :no


----------



## Barakiel

One of my biggest pet peeves: People who think they're clever and cynical for saying things like "love is just a chemical reaction". They all deserve a good slap in the face for their stupidity. (To be fair, they do a great job coming across as cynical, just not smart!)

I love the Neuroskeptic's take on this kind of thinking:



> The point is that the fact that something is physical doesn't stop it being also psychological. Because psychology happens in the brain. Suppose you see a massive bear roaring and charging towards you, and as a result, you feel scared. The fear has a physical basis, and plenty of physical correlates like raised blood pressure, adrenaline release, etc.
> 
> But if someone asks _"Why are you scared?"_, you would answer _"Because there's a bear about to eat us"_, and you'd be right. Someone who came along and said, no, your anxiety is purely physical - I can measure all these physiological differences between you and a normal person - would be an idiot (and eaten).


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Corporal Clegg said:


> This is the thread for _unpopular _opinions
> 
> I really don't like angsty band photos, you know where everyone's staring straight into the camera, maybe with their hands in their pockets. Lighten up! :no


LOL.
You are right.
After I posted that I realized that my opinion about evil politicians WAS popular ! LOL. Oh well. Some people look up to them and listen to everything they say. Sheeples.


----------



## probably offline

Family guy sucks.

It's just like South park's parody


----------



## BAH

I hate you


----------



## Daveyboy

^ :lol :yes


----------



## grendon

I think that Kanye was the music artist with best album stream in 21st century so far. College Dropout, Late Registration and especially My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy were amazing, 808s was very influential, Graduation was pretty damn good and Yeezus was the only one critically dividing, but still an interesting album that divided critics and fans.


----------



## Barakiel

The fact that bidets haven't replaced toilet paper goes to show how uncivilized we really are.


----------



## redstar312

I want Gatling guns installed under my car's hood so I can blast away at people who clog up the passing lane.


----------



## AussiePea

People who drive consistently 10kph under the limit should be fined the same as someone driving over the limit by the same amount.


----------



## ElectricWizard

I don't understand straight women who get their nipples pierced and think it's sexy? Seriously, those pieces of metal only get in the way and are such a turn off!


----------



## Estillum

Nothing has any inherit value, not life, not any sort of moral standard, not anything. We are "_a successful virus clinging to a speck of mud_, suspended in endless nothing." as it where. You can wear make up and shave your legs, or not. You can wear a 'nice' suit every day, or not. You might was well wear whatever you want listen to whatever you want be whoever you want to be even if it's fashion from a century ago or ****ing ridiculous because life is too ****ing short to let other people or societal norms dictate you, when it really just doesn't ****ing matter. Even if mankind doesn't go extinct, somehow spreads across the galaxy and and manages to survive the death of the universe, you will just be some forgotten speck, so live like no ones watching.


----------



## romeoindespair

Estillum said:


> Nothing has any inherit value, not life, not any sort of moral standard, not anything. We are "_a successful virus clinging to a speck of mud_, suspended in endless nothing." as it where. You can wear make up and shave your legs, or not. You can wear a 'nice' suit every day, or not. You might was well wear whatever you want listen to whatever you want be whoever you want to be even if it's fashion from a century ago or ****ing ridiculous because life is too ****ing short to let other people or societal norms dictate you, when it really just doesn't ****ing matter. Even if mankind doesn't go extinct, somehow spreads across the galaxy and and manages to survive the death of the universe, you will just be some forgotten speck, so live like no ones watching.


Is that really an unpopular opinion?


----------



## romeoindespair

I'm a pervert and I am damn proud of it!!! :yay


----------



## TCNY

i don't understand whats so hot about high socks????


----------



## Estillum

romeoindespair said:


> Is that really an unpopular opinion?


Perhaps not around here, but it certainly is in the moralist conservative hellhole in which currently reside.


----------



## romeoindespair

TCNY said:


> i don't understand whats so hot about high socks????


It makes them look younger and more innocent. Plus it brings out that schoolgirl look. You feel like you just wanna devour them and give little miss cutie a few rough spankings for being such a naughty girl. Maybe tie her to the bedframe and put a sock in her mouth. Her body is so warm. So clean and fresh. You just need it in contact with your skin.

That's just my educated guess though :blush


----------



## caelle

romeoindespair said:


> It makes them look younger and more innocent. Plus it brings out that schoolgirl look. You feel like you just wanna devour them and give little miss cutie a few rough spankings for being such a naughty girl. Maybe tie her to the bedframe and put a sock in her mouth. Her body is so warm. So clean and fresh. You just need it in contact with your skin.
> 
> That's just my educated guess though :blush


I feel like I need a cold shower after reading that


----------



## TCNY

romeoindespair said:


> It makes them look younger and more innocent. Plus it brings out that schoolgirl look. You feel like you just wanna devour them and give little miss cutie a few rough spankings for being such a naughty girl. Maybe tie her to the bedframe and put a sock in her mouth. Her body is so warm. So clean and fresh. You just need it in contact with your skin.
> 
> That's just my educated guess though :blush












I can tell you had a good education


----------



## Fey

I feel like burning my long socks now. This calls for a campfire. Gather around everyone!


----------



## romeoindespair

nomi said:


> I feel like I need a cold shower after reading that


Trust me I could have made that a lot darker. Be glad I toned it down as much as I did.	:evil


----------



## Barakiel

Reading doesn't necessarily make you smart (just look at all the gimmicky books you first see when you walk into a bookstore) and neither does being an asocial introvert (wish I knew that years ago)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Racism can be pretty funny.


----------



## BackToThePast

I think being aversive to sharing unpopular opinions out of fear of retribution is okay in some cases.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

It doesn't get better. You don't get better. It just sucks.


----------



## Barakiel

I cannot stand these soapbox comedians who have convinced themselves and their fans that they have the solution to all our social and political problems. They seem to be the liberal equivalent to conservative pundits, sophists with nothing but emotional appeal to support their arguments. The only real difference is that they get to drop the f-bomb a lot.

The mods on this site are decent people


----------



## SvanThorXx

*I don't have respect for anyone who self harms even though I used to do it myself.*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Liberalism is like living in stinky air all your life. You don't even know it's there because it's everywhere and you think stinky air is neutral. Once you notice it, it's almost painful to breathe after a while.


----------



## gopherinferno

Even though there are a ton of sexist and racist and even brony related opinions in here, mine just might be the most controversial.

I don't like Batman.


----------



## hanzitalaura

I don't care for the iPhone or any apple product.

I don't find babies or children cute and think that there should be a restriction on how many children people are allowed to have. The human race is certainly not in any danger of extinction.

Monogamy seems like an unnatural thing to me.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Van Hagar>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Van Halen with David Lee Roth


----------



## Liebert

Blue eyes are overrated, "OH MY GOD YOUR BLUE OCEAN EYES ARE BEAUTIFUL" 
k. they do nothing for me, i even prefer brown eyes over them. green eyes >>>>>>>>>>>> blue eyes.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I think Madonna is an overrated, modestly talented, singer who has an overinflated ego and has to rely on insanely expensive flashy stage props and sexy outfits to make up for her lack of talent. 

( Same for Britney Spears, Miley Cyrus, Beyonce, Kesha, and the other non-talented female bimbo singers )

LOL...... *So there* !


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

Cell phones are damaging the brains of our youth and impairing their ability to socialize.


----------



## reaffected

I find Star Wars, Star Trek, and Lord of the Rings boring. I don't like the majority of The Beatles songs.


----------



## Liebert

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I think Madonna is an overrated, modestly talented, singer who has an overinflated ego and has to rely on insanely expensive flashy stage props and sexy outfits to make up for her lack of talent.
> 
> ( Same for Britney Spears, Miley Cyrus, Beyonce, Kesha, and the other non-talented female bimbo singers )
> 
> LOL...... *So there* !


Most mainstream pop artists are talentless *****es, so it's not an unpopular opinion, really. if you want to hear good quality pop music go listen to Lana Del Rey. but i think Miley Cyrus is good, mainly for her vocals. wrecking ball's chorus is so powerful, you can feel her loss and pain.


----------



## hanzitalaura

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I think Madonna is an overrated, modestly talented, singer who has an overinflated ego and has to rely on insanely expensive flashy stage props and sexy outfits to make up for her lack of talent.
> 
> ( Same for Britney Spears, Miley Cyrus, Beyonce, Kesha, and the other non-talented female bimbo singers )
> 
> LOL...... *So there* !


I agree with you 100%. I was so happy that Beck (someone with actual musical talent that doesn't have to rely on sexy outfits or looks) beat Beyonce for the best album of the year at this years Grammy awards.:clap


----------



## hanzitalaura

redstar312 said:


> I agree, humans should go extinct.





Brad said:


> Kids are a massive waste of time, energy, and money. It seems most people have them purely due to societal expectations.


Yes! procreating is highly overrated and not a special event that needs to be celebrated. Having a child is not a major life accomplishment, million of people do it all the time and it does not make a woman/man special. Why do we keep celebrating this with baby showers and such. People act as if having a child actually requires some kind of talent. It's such a primitive mindset.:no


----------



## Imbored21

i will get banned if I answer this.


----------



## Estillum

AnonymousPersonG said:


> Cell phones are damaging the brains of our youth and impairing their ability to socialize.


----------



## Thanatar18

Western feminism has gone too far (personally I prefer actual equality). Religion is not any more important as a belief than any one individual's beliefs. There are circumstances where the death penalty is justified if not preferable. People who call themselves "republican/conservative" or "liberal/democrat" are sheeple. While Hitler did do many horrible things and led Germany to further ruin, he was in fact a capable leader pre-WWII. All east Asian and native american peoples descend from the Chinese and the ********* race in general is better adapted to urban life in modern times though I am NOT racist.


----------



## wrongguy

I hate mushrooms and olives.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

I think a lot of us could change our lives if we actually tried really hard to change instead of wallowing in the pit of self pity we know and love. That includes myself. My vote for #1 most unpopular opinion on this thread


----------



## huh

Some people are jerks :stu


----------



## SamanthaStrange

huh said:


> Some people are jerks :stu


I thought this was a thread for _unpopular _opinions? I consider it a well known fact that some people are jerks.


----------



## huh

SamanthaStrange said:


> I thought this was a thread for _unpopular _opinions? I consider it a well known fact that some people are jerks.


Hmmm. How about MM75 is a jerk :bah That can't be popular. I can't say that with a straight face though. He's an all around awesome dude.


----------



## Imbored21

-alcohol sucks
-boobs are gross
-nipples are gross
-Bruno Mars is soooooo bad
-Maroon 5 is soooooooo bad
-Stay at home moms contribute to their children to become little *****es and not independent
-league of legends sucks
-antidepressants are useless
-self diagnosis>a doctor's diagnosis
-girls should ask guys out
-Dr. Phil is a moron
-western medicine is a joke


----------



## SvanThorXx

Modern feminism is _stupid_.


----------



## Akashic Records

• Intelligence or ambition are not desirable properties in and out of themselves.
• It is not always desirable to let every part speak in an argument. It is reasonable to silence certain opinions without mercy or respect.
• Human brains are not capable of comprehending reality with certainty and should be threated as liabilities that drives false agendas. This includes your own mind.


----------



## BackToThePast

Counterargument: If you feel uneasy around a person and exclude him from the social opportunities given to everyone else, it doesn't mean you're more likely to be empathetic. It means you're making that person feel bad and you're probably an ******* for it. An empathetic person would not only understand that person's struggles, but also do whatever is necessary to remedy the situation since he/she is in a better position to do so.


----------



## Akashic Records

mentoes said:


> Counterargument: If you feel uneasy around a person and exclude him from the social opportunities given to everyone else, it doesn't mean you're more likely to be empathetic. It means you're making that person feel bad and you're probably an ******* for it. An empathetic person would not only understand that person's struggles, but also do whatever is necessary to remedy the situation since he/she is in a better position to do so.


Is this an answer to me or to someone else? =)


----------



## distantrose

•Swearing is overrated.
•Frozen is overrated.
•The song "Let it go" gets on my nerves.
•I hate coffee. 
•Mountain Dew is gross.
•I don’t find Kevin Hart to be funny.
•America sucks, if I could get out of this country I would.
•The south isn’t as friendly as people say it is.
•I actually hate Halloween (except for the candy part).
•College is overrated and a waste of money.
•I hate Facebook and Twitter.
•I can’t stand short shorts. 
•I like end of the world movies. They are entertaining to me.
•I actually like some of Nickelback’s songs. 
•I think Forest Whitaker is a terrible actor. (The only movie I liked him in was The Butler) 
•I can’t get into Star Wars.
•I wish the world was less extroverted and quiet.
•Jennifer Lawrence is overrated.
•I hate dubstep.
•I think being a virgin is underrated. Most people are in such a hurry to have sex with whoever they want these days.
•I can’t stand the Grand Theft Auto video game series.


----------



## BackToThePast

Akashic Records said:


> Is this an answer to me or to someone else? =)


It's directed towards a video I saw recently, not for a specific person.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I kinda like Vladimir Putin. I just like how rebellious he is against the powers that be and how honest he is about the existence of the new world order.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

Rick Grimes is more badass than Daryl Dixon


----------



## Fey

This female word fiasco is stupid.


----------



## regimes

Overthinker80 said:


> Ok, but just to play devil's advocate, what if a full grown man is attracted to a 13 or 14 year old girl who has already gone through puberty and has breasts etc?
> 
> They are considered "children" in our society, and yet in the medieval period it was perfectly normal for girls to get married at the age of 12 or 13.
> 
> I could see someone arguing that a preference for girls or boys who have only recently gone through puberty as opposed to older more developed men and women is not actually a sign of mental deviance at all but just a sexual preference.


to play the devil's advocate they are still gross as hell and need to stay away from these children like a responsible adult

just because something was socially acceptable in the past doesn't mean it is now or really ever was morally acceptable (read: slavery)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

RelinquishedHell said:


> I kinda like Vladimir Putin. I just like how rebellious he is against the powers that be and how honest he is about the existence of the new world order.


I feel like that about Fidel Castro. He's a guy on a little Island that gave one of the world's great nations the finger for half of his lifetime


----------



## Overthinker80

regimes said:


> to play the devil's advocate they are still gross as hell and need to stay away from these children like a responsible adult
> 
> just because something was socially acceptable in the past doesn't mean it is now or really ever was morally acceptable (read: slavery)


So long as you also feel it's just as wrong if a women in her 20s is attracted to a 15 year old boy.

Honestly, I think if a 20 year old women wants to date a 15 year old boy it's perfectly ok, yet if it's the other way around it's usually seen as horrible.

I'm not saying that I support older people dating teenagers in general, I'm just arguing that we have this very firm standards based on ages that are really quite arbitrary.

Where I live 17 is considered a legal age for a person to have sex with an adult of any age, it could be a 17 year old man or woman with a 50 year old man/woman and it's still legal, yet drive a few miles over to the next state and you are committing a crime because the legal age of consent is 18 there.

What difference major change occurs in that one year??

NOTHING.

That's the point, we make arbitrary laws.

I agree that the line needs to be drawn SOMEWHERE, but when it comes down to a 17 year old and an 18 year old there really is no difference.

Also, you argument about slavery being wrong in the past is not a fair comparison because slavery is non-consensual while consensual sex clearly is.

Another unpopular opinion in this case would be that the laws set in place by society are always moving us in a positive direction which they aren't always.

You use slavery as your example because it's a good straw man of a clear cut case from the past when something wrong occurred and now better laws have replaced it to support the idea that just about all laws that have changed have therefore changed for the better.

For example, I don't know if you support marijuanna legalization, but I do, and it was once legal and is now illegal, so that is an example in my opinion of laws moving in the WRONG direction.

Standards and laws of the past are not always archaic and wrong and often represent times when people were not so judgmental and in some senses more free.

It's popular to see the time we live in and all our standards that represent it as being "right" as opposed to all the other standards over the hundreds of thousands of years that humans have existed as being wrong but it's really quite arrogant for us to assume that our ways are always so much more correct than those of the past.

Of course, this is the unpopular opinions thread but I'm just trying to make the point that the standards of 21st century society don't always represent the best ideals in history and we are not always moving in the right direction.

None of that has to do with the fact that dating children is still wrong in my opinion, but I'm just making the point that movement into the future doesn't always = societal progress.


----------



## Overthinker80

WillYouStopDave said:


> Liberalism is like living in stinky air all your life. You don't even know it's there because it's everywhere and you think stinky air is neutral. Once you notice it, it's almost painful to breathe after a while.


Conservatism is the facade of strength in the guise of wholesomeness to support insensitivity. The idea being supported is that caring about those who can't support themselves is weakness because it shows sensitivity. All the while they also claim to support personal freedom while placing all kinds of restrictions on it as well.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Overthinker80 said:


> Conservatism is the facade of strength in the guise of wholesomeness to support insensitivity. The idea being supported is that caring about those who can't support themselves is weakness because it shows sensitivity.


 Oversensitivity is weakness because it allows you to be manipulated by people who know exactly how to push every one of your buttons.

And I'm not a conservative. I'm just not a liberal and can't stand them. Conservatives are just as bad in a lot of ways but liberals are worse because they *successfully *hide behind "doing the right thing" and calculated emotional manipulation. People like me don't hide our true motives and ideas. That's why you hate us.

Think harder next time.


----------



## vanilla90

I think reformation is 110% more useful than prison.


----------



## kurtcobain

I don't like any form of hair removal, life FREE guys.

I don't think we should kill animals for food. 

Beyonce bugs the hell out of me. 

Walking dead doesn't appeal.


----------



## Overthinker80

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oversensitivity is weakness because it allows you to be manipulated by people who know exactly how to push every one of your buttons.
> 
> And I'm not a conservative. I'm just not a liberal and can't stand them. Conservatives are just as bad in a lot of ways but liberals are worse because they *successfully *hide behind "doing the right thing" and calculated emotional manipulation. People like me don't hide our true motives and ideas. That's why you hate us.
> 
> Think harder next time.


I'm not oversensitive, I think I'm sensitive in the right areas.

I don't "hate you" either, I just don't agree with most conservatives on most issues.

Also, I think you are wrong that every person who associates with being a liberal is using "calculated emotional manipulation".

Lots of good people who are liberals, conservatives and everywhere in between don't "hide their 
true motives and ideals".

I come from a family of liberals and I don't think a single one of them acts that way.

I don't need to think any harder, just sharing my opinions.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

kurtcobain said:


> I don't think we should kill animals for food.


 I just made chili with veal. And it was really good.


----------



## kurtcobain

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just made chili with veal. And it was really good.


And? Are you proud of yourself? Do you want me to congratulate you?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

kurtcobain said:


> And? Are you proud of yourself? Do you want me to congratulate you?


 I wasn't proud until the farts started.


----------



## Cyclonic

Ranch dressing is disgusting


----------



## Fangirl96

- i hate nutella (hides behind sofa whilst entire world poulation attempts to kill me)
- i hate whipped cream. 
- i hate soda.
- i don't like candy, i have always been a chocolate person.
- Beyonce is so flippin overrated i don't understand the obsession whatsoever.
- i dislike the beatles music (i blame that on a teacher i once had).


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I think birth control should be sold over the counter and without age restrictions. It can be difficult to impossible for teenage girls to get access to it without telling their parents and we offer emergency contraception, which is the same medication in a higher dose, over the counter already.


----------



## forgetmylife

I think electronic music is the best and possibly conveys some of the deepest emotions.
I think the war on drugs is useless.
I feel that therapy and meditation (along with any natural or otc remedies) for sa are rather useless.
I somewhat believe in socialism.
I think that most, if not all, humans are rather shallow.
I think that medication, and even "drugs" in some cases, can be used as great tools.
I don't believe in religion, gods, the supernatural, karma, superstitions, or magic.
I don't think the United States is really all that great.


----------



## NadineKite06

Instagram is pointless.

Nutella is gross.

The Luvs commercials that depict 2nd time moms as being experts because they give less ****s is disgusting, offensive, and inaccurate.


----------



## NadineKite06

Brad said:


> Kids are a massive waste of time, energy, and money. It seems most people have them purely due to societal expectations.


Could not be further from the truth for me.


----------



## Casey9

I hate 50 shades of gray!


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

American idol and shows where people sing and dance are an abomination. I just can't watch them for more than 5 minutes....


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, and all those other shows people obsess over put me to sleep.


----------



## Raimee

I am seriously tired of Batman. I hate the character by this point and can't understand why he's the most well-liked and iconic superhero. I have to wonder who genuinely respects and loves Bruce and who just acts like they do because it's trendy and cool to do it. I'm so ridiculous for being annoyed over something so stupid, but there it is.

I think tall women are sexy and love short men. Funny how that works.

To me, pale/ivory skin is gorgeous. A good tan or dark complexion is also beautiful, but I don't understand how people can look at someone who's fair and think they're ugly for it. I can't understand why so many girls try to be orange, too. I get they want to be darker, but orange is definitely a bad idea.

Thick. Eyebrows. /melt. Probably less of an "unpopular" opinion since it's a trend right now, but good god, I love thick eyebrows. Lee Pace status.

I don't like massive amounts of muscle much, aesthetically. I can find beauty in it in photographs centered on showing such, but it also disgusts me in a way because it just forces me to think of tumors. Like people finding Dwayne Johnson or John Cena sexy for all their bulk... I'd rather go for Elijah Woods.
Or Lee Pace.

Laura Prepon is sexy. I'm told constantly she's ugly and masculine(I can't see it?). With her dark locks and ivory skin, I just find her stunning. The bags underneath her eyes don't bother me and I consider her to be very womanly in every way.

I'm not a fan of the Beatles myself. I like Black Bird. That's about it.


----------



## Genos

tumblr is the literal ****ing cesspool of the internet. whenever i find out someone has one i can no longer take them seriously.


----------



## Raimee

^ I've got a Tumblr. But I honestly agree with you. The site, nearly in whole, is crap.

Only reason I go there is so I can like and post on Dragon Age Confessions. Only page I see as worth my time there. Otherwise, it's insanity. I considered an art blog, then thought that was a terrible idea. For reasons.


----------



## SilentLyric

I had a tumblr briefly. never got the hype.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Reality TV is so early 2000s. Why is that shyt still here?
For the most part, college education is overrated
The U.S. should just bomb Kim Jun Fatso already. He's such a poser
Aliens are very real
the second part of Frank Ocean's "Pyramids" is the ultimate foreplay song


----------



## sajs

Matrix is not a really good movie, watchable ... perhaps.

Tom Clancy's is better than call of duty.

Cute and smart women are a lot sexier than sl*tty, super hot body, women.

Casual sex is disgusting.


----------



## SilentLyric

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Reality TV is so early 2000s. Why is that shyt still here?
> *For the most part, college education is overrated*
> The U.S. should just bomb Kim Jun Fatso already. He's such a poser
> Aliens are very real
> the second part of Frank Ocean's "Pyramids" is the ultimate foreplay song


I can get behind this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Touka said:


> tumblr is the literal ****ing cesspool of the internet. whenever i find out someone has one i can no longer take them seriously.


I have one.

Though I mostly just use it to reblog/blog stuff that makes me happy and sporadically at that.


----------



## Kind Of

Game of Thrones (the television series) has a lot of lazy writing and lazy conflict.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

False kindness and false happiness, I've met teacher and authority figures that constantly act caring, happy and energetic just for the heck of it. It sickens me, treat other people with respect but don't get all up in their *** before getting to know them. 

I can't even begin telling you how many times I've had to deal with people that have put on a plastic smile and tried making every moment into some kind of orgasmic euphoria, nothing is allowed to be negative and keeping your negative feelings for yourself is not an option, you have to be happy. 

Happiness and kindness are wonderful human capabilities, but they shouldn't be overused. People should accept that unhappiness is sometimes necessary (In certain amounts ) and that happiness can't exist without unhappiness. And also, don't constantly spout to people that you care and push them to open up, if you care you should show you care, words shouldn't be necessary to do so all the ****ing time. 

I hope I didn't go overboard.


----------



## loudpipes

I smoke pot
I believe pot should be legalized 
I believe in alians 
Im pro abortion 
I believe in a god


----------



## Spindrift

Elvis was okay.


----------



## Ckg2011

If a movie hasn't even been finished, you cannot say that the movie is not worth seeing based on a screen shot or a clip of a scene.


----------



## Mattsy94

Dubstep is awesome.


----------



## Sean07

- I like Russell Brand
- Every house song sounds the same and I don't give a **** about the drop, the drop can suck a ****. 
- Peoples political beliefs are a good indicator of what they're like in general and influence the manner in which I treat them. 
- I eat meat but really wish I didn't. I'm quite skinny and I need as much protein as possible, plus it tastes great. I still feel disgusting for doing it. 
- The band 'Passenger' aren't deep, they're cringe worthy and embarrassing and everyone who likes them should really question their taste. 
- There is no real immigration problem in the UK, just problems with integration. These are best solved compassionately rather than with cheap bigotry and a lack of understanding/tolerance
- I prefer people who don't suffer anxiety in general (not all)
- Shawshank Redemption is overrated as hell
- Feminism gets too much of a bad rap by the online vocal male presence, yes there are nutters but there are still issues that need resolving and to deny that is silly. Just because things are worse in the developing countries doesn't mean things in the west are completely hunky dory for women. 
- I have 0 interest in pornography. My mind is far more interesting in that regard. 
- People with bad teeth are instantly unattractive to me.


----------



## Blakey

Don't understand foot fetishes


----------



## Fangirl96

I hate nutella. I seriously cant understand why people like it. It's too much nuts...i don't like nuts. I'm aware that i will probably be murdered in my sleep because ï said this....sorry


----------



## 50piecesteve

I don't think gay people should get married and raise children :stu


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Why is everyone saying Aliens are real? I mean why in the "unpopular opinions" thread? I'm being offended 

My unpopular opinion is that homosexuals should not raise children. It's only selfish. You can't erase hardcoded feelings from a kid's mind and make him/her deal with homosexual parents. I think the parents who are older and wiser are the ones who should deal with not having children.


----------



## BillDauterive

It is beyond me why in so many places, alcohol is perfectly legal whereas marijuana is seen as the most evil product imaginable.


----------



## Chanelleninja

I hate the Kardashians


----------



## gopherinferno

feminism is pretty damn unpopular. i may as well be a satanic pedophile communist, the way people get so angry.


----------



## AussiePea

gopherinferno said:


> feminism is pretty damn unpopular. i may as well be a satanic pedophile communist, the way people get so angry.


Tbh it's not the true definition of feminism people have a problem with, it's the blatantly ott trend of late that people are becoming frustrated with where true equality is clearly not their intention.


----------



## gopherinferno

AussiePea said:


> Tbh it's not the true definition of feminism people have a problem with, it's the blatantly ott trend of late that people are becoming frustrated with where true equality is clearly not their intention.


I tried to explain that but it made them even angrier


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gopherinferno said:


> I tried to explain that but it made them even angrier


Was going to respond when I saw this posted yesterday but decided I'd wait a bit.

The movement has been hijacked.

But even among more moderate feminists they still often believe that men are everything that's wrong with society and that women are incredibly vulnerable victims in all situations.

I respect that feminists have varying views but your spokespeople overwhelmingly say stuff I disagree with, have attitudes that are incredibly off putting, and people ignore this and use the 'no true Scotsman fallacy' as a defence.

I'm sorry, I like you (feel the need to highlight this because I know some people assume their views as a part of themselves and when you insult one you insult them,) but the more I see of feminism and feminist attitudes and theories the _less _ I like it.


----------



## Don Aman

I don't believe in Hell but, if I did, I don't feel that anyone should be there. I'm amazed how casual some people are about wishing someone would end up there. I don't care what horrible things someone has done, nobody deserves eternal suffering for finite actions.


----------



## Yuno Gasai

I don't care about The Beatles.

I don't care about Star Trek.( Tried to watch it, just not for me)

I don't want kids and wish people would stop expecting me to be interested in or want to play/hold their kid because I'm female. Get your ugly child away from me please.

I don't think Angelina Jolie is attractive. Her ex-girlfriend is hot though.

50 Shades of Gray is garbage. There's better BDSM erotica than that. Ladies who read this in public please put it on your kindle/e-reader. (That's what I do anyway)


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Not so much a controversial opinion but a neurotic one:
I wish all clocks could automaticaly synchronize and display seconds as well as minutes.


----------



## moloko

Sean07 said:


> - Every house song sounds the same and I don't give a **** about the drop, the drop can suck a ****.


House doesn't have drops.

Random quote, out of nowhere, but just felt like clarifying. House is quite alright.


----------



## EternallyRestless

French kissing does not feel good.

Modern Family is a stupid show.

Children basically ruin marriages.


----------



## HalfHare

God exists and atheists know that, but just aren't open about it for their own reasons. Everybody believes in God. Sorry atheists, you just don't want to talk about it because you lack the spiritual enlightenment, knowledge, and are closed minded. More dumb, useless, and unnecessary technological inventions are being made and the world is becoming too reliant on them. Money is wasted on nasa and the military. Guns shouldn't be produced anymore and they should all be confiscated. I don't believe in evolution or global warming.


----------



## HalfHare

Marijuana should be legalized. It isn't because pharmaceutical companies would lose business and government would lose power


----------



## JustThisGuy

Air is overrated. *Holds breath*


----------



## Ignopius

HalfHare said:


> God exists and atheists know that, but just aren't open about it for their own reasons. Everybody believes in God. Sorry atheists, you just don't want to talk about it because you lack the spiritual enlightenment, knowledge, and are closed minded. More dumb, useless, and unnecessary technological inventions are being made and the world is becoming too reliant on them. Money is wasted on nasa and the military. Guns shouldn't be produced anymore and they should all be confiscated. I don't believe in evolution or global warming.


Nope Atheists don't know it. To claim that they do would be to say all atheists are lying about their beliefs.


----------



## Ignopius

RelinquishedHell said:


> Our modern pop-culture in the form of video games and movies is grooming western youth to view the Chinese, Russians, and Iranians as enemies. Dehumanizing them and making it easier for them to pull the trigger when WW3 breaks out.


Accept people in these countries are also watching these movies and playing these video games.


----------



## flamestwind

HalfHare said:


> God exists and atheists know that, but just aren't open about it for their own reasons. Everybody believes in God. Sorry atheists, you just don't want to talk about it because you lack the spiritual enlightenment, knowledge, and are closed minded. More dumb, useless, and unnecessary technological inventions are being made and the world is becoming too reliant on them. Money is wasted on nasa and the military. Guns shouldn't be produced anymore and they should all be confiscated. I don't believe in evolution or global warming.


Well good thing that opinions aren't facts. I don't believe in God period. There is absolutely no doubt that it doesn't exist.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I'm sick of hearing about gender and orientation equality. It's none of my business anyway.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Oh, and I really think only *very* skinny girls are attractive.


----------



## HalfHare

Ignopius said:


> Nope Atheists don't know it. To claim that they do would be to say all atheists are lying about their beliefs.


To claim that atheists don't know it would be to say that all atheists are lying about not lying about their beliefs, lol. Interesting assumption with no reasoning


----------



## HalfHare

flamestwind said:


> Well good thing that opinions aren't facts. I don't believe in God period. There is absolutely no doubt that it doesn't exist.


Some opinions can be proven to be facts. And some people chose not to acknowledge facts even when they are proven to be true. Does God exist for other people besides you? Yes. So you do know and believe that God exists, just not for you.


----------



## blue2

Anybody with any sense would decide to go crazy :/


----------



## goku23

EternallyRestless said:


> French kissing does not feel good.
> 
> *Modern Family is a stupid show.*
> 
> Children basically ruin marriages.


every time i watch that show i feel like i will never fit in with normal society!
it makes more self-conscious about my SA than any other show for some reason!
...maybe because i think it's likely an accurate portrayal of normal family/social life in modern society - if it is, im screwed!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

goku23 said:


> every time i watch that show i feel like i will never fit in with normal society!
> it makes more self-conscious about my SA than any other show for some reason!
> ...maybe because i think it's likely an accurate portrayal of normal family/social life in modern society - if it is, im screwed!


Why? Which parts of it would cause problems for you?


----------



## goku23

this forum really makes up two ends of a spectrum with little middle ground - 
some people are genuinely really great people and quite honestly some of the nicest people i've ever spoken with
while the others are complete a.ssholes in two senses:
either condescending, heckling and jealous trolls 
or overly sensitive, overly sheltered and incredibly weak minded, overgrown kids who expect too much from the world who report you for giving advice that may actually help them rather.

its usually one or the other with little middle ground!

unfortunately the great people here are vastly outnumbered imho!


----------



## goku23

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Why? Which parts of it would cause problems for you?


families so close together, characters incredibly sociable in all situations from formal work environments to informal drinking at a bars etc
small talk and generic jokes in almost every scene!

i don't know, its hard to describe! (i think i did a poor job at trying to describe it lol)

but i can only really give you an example of what i face compared to those characters - i get people looking at me like im sort of freak, their first instinct is a steroid abuser musclehead.
when i speak i have a very deep voice which throws people off.
when we actually engage in conversation it goes really well because they realise im not any of the above!

but i get too put off and nervous at that point because most people have already formed their opinions by then.

the characters from the show are all smiley, joyful and happy people with engaging voices and colourful body language! lol

best way i can put it!

oh and i only have one other person in my immediate family since my brother moved out and left!
so the part when their entire family regularly eat together (including extended family weirdly!) i cannot see happening for myself in a million years and if by some miracle it did...im pretty sure i wouldn't have a clue how to interact with them! (them being an imaginary family!)


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

goku23 said:


> this forum really makes up two ends of a spectrum with little middle ground -
> some people are genuinely really great people and quite honestly some of the nicest people i've ever spoken with
> while the others are complete a.ssholes in two senses:
> either condescending, heckling and jealous trolls
> or overly sensitive, overly sheltered and incredibly weak minded, overgrown kids who expect too much from the world who report you for giving advice that may actually help them rather.
> 
> its usually one or the other with little middle ground!
> 
> unfortunately the great people here are vastly outnumbered imho!


I try anyway :stu There are a lot of good people here. Just keep being nice and offering advice, and get to learn names. Eventually you'll remember names, and remember that they're not someone worth giving advice or support to, and then you can just ignore them and keep helping those who are worth it.



goku23 said:


> families so close together, characters incredibly sociable in all situations from formal work environments to informal drinking at a bars etc
> small talk and generic jokes in almost every scene!
> 
> i don't know, its hard to describe! (i think i did a poor job at trying to describe it lol)
> 
> but i can only really give you an example of what i face compared to those characters - i get people looking at me like im sort of freak, their first instinct is a steroid abuser musclehead.
> when i speak i have a very deep voice which throws people off.
> when we actually engage in conversation it goes really well because they realise im not any of the above!
> 
> but i get too put off and nervous at that point because most people have already formed their opinions by then.
> 
> the characters from the show are all smiley, joyful and happy people with engaging voices and colourful body language! lol
> 
> best way i can put it!
> 
> oh and i only have one other person in my immediate family since my brother moved out and left!
> so the part when their entire family regularly eat together (including extended family weirdly!) i cannot see happening for myself in a million years and if by some miracle it did...im pretty sure i wouldn't have a clue how to interact with them! (them being an imaginary family!)


Well they are an idealized family. Specifically an ideal, upperclass, white, suburban USA family. Families like them exist, but it's not going to be the norm, and you and your family are going to have to choose how you want your own family to be like.


----------



## Sam3352532

goku23 said:


> families so close together, characters incredibly sociable in all situations from formal work environments to informal drinking at a bars etc
> small talk and generic jokes in almost every scene!
> 
> i don't know, its hard to describe! (i think i did a poor job at trying to describe it lol)
> 
> but i can only really give you an example of what i face compared to those characters - i get people looking at me like im sort of freak, their first instinct is a steroid abuser musclehead.
> when i speak i have a very deep voice which throws people off.
> when we actually engage in conversation it goes really well because they realise im not any of the above!
> 
> but i get too put off and nervous at that point because most people have already formed their opinions by then.
> 
> the characters from the show are all smiley, joyful and happy people with engaging voices and colourful body language! lol
> 
> best way i can put it!
> 
> oh and i only have one other person in my immediate family since my brother moved out and left!
> so the part when their entire family regularly eat together (including extended family weirdly!) i cannot see happening for myself in a million years and if by some miracle it did...im pretty sure i wouldn't have a clue how to interact with them! (them being an imaginary family!)


I know exactly how you feel! I feel this way about most tv/movies I see. How easy it is for people to just get along. What's worse is I also get intimidated by the extras in the background who seem to have all their **** together. I know it's all in my head but I still end up feeling hopeless.


----------



## flamestwind

HalfHare said:


> Some opinions can be proven to be facts. And some people chose not to acknowledge facts even when they are proven to be true. Does God exist for other people besides you? Yes. So you do know and believe that God exists, just not for you.


Believing that something exist doesn't mean it does. God in itself is just a faith, a belief or a idea, nothing more nothing less. I'm not here to control people's imagination, they can do whatever they want. Some people still believe in Santa Clause...


----------



## goku23

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I try anyway :stu There are a lot of good people here. Just keep being nice and offering advice, and get to learn names. Eventually you'll remember names, and remember that they're not someone worth giving advice or support to, and then you can just ignore them and keep helping those who are worth it.


i think you're spot on tbh and definitely the best way to go about things in truth.
i appreciate the advice, just need to take this forum for what it is i guess.



Mrs Salvatore said:


> they are an idealized family. Specifically an ideal, upperclass, white, suburban USA family. Families like them exist, but it's not going to be the norm, and you and your family are going to have to choose how you want your own family to be like.


i know it's exaggerated lol but the core values of it are so true i think, whenever i go to the head office of my work to hand in my expenses its literally like a scene out of the show!
i worked at a call centre a few years ago when i was 21 and most of the people were a similar age...i had to quit after a month because i couldn't cope with the social aspect of it! 
the people i worked with, you could honestly swap them with the characters of the show and wouldn't notice a difference! (...okay thats a bit of an exaggeration! lol but you get my point!)


----------



## HalfHare

flamestwind said:


> Believing that something exist doesn't mean it does. God in itself is just a faith, a belief or a idea, nothing more nothing less. I'm not here to control people's imagination, they can do whatever they want. Some people still believe in Santa Clause...


So God exists to you as a faith, belief, or an idea. Atheists believe in God


----------



## goku23

Sam3352532 said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I feel this way about most tv/movies I see. How easy it is for people to just get along. What's worse is I also get intimidated by the extras in the background who seem to have all their **** together. I know it's all in my head but I still end up feeling hopeless.


it really is like rubbing salt in the wounds at times! lol
worst part is, that's all they show on tv most of the time!!
its either shows like that or repeats of the news! and there's only so many times i can listen to how damaged our economy is and what the week's weather is going to be! lol


----------



## flamestwind

HalfHare said:


> So God exists to you as a faith, belief, or an idea. Atheists believe in God


God exist to me the same way that superman, batman, joker, bane, Santa clause etc exist. They are not real.


----------



## Ignopius

HalfHare said:


> Some opinions can be proven to be facts. And some people chose not to acknowledge facts even when they are proven to be true. Does God exist for other people besides you? Yes. So you do know and believe that God exists, just not for you.


This is the dumbest line of reasoning I've ever heard in my life. God isn't a blatant fact. It's a highly debated and controversial especially in the intellectual community.


----------



## HalfHare

Ignopius said:


> This is the dumbest line of reasoning I've ever heard in my life. God isn't a blatant fact. It's a highly debated and controversial especially in the intellectual community.


I didn't say it was blatant. God does exist, and that's a fact


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It should be mandatory for men to wear shorts that go to the knee or lower


----------



## Charmander

Chris Pratt, you are not that amazing.


----------



## SD92

Charmander said:


> Chris Pratt, you are not that amazing.


Never heard of him. So, yeah, you must be right, he can't be that amazing. :smile2:


----------



## Ignopius

HalfHare said:


> I didn't say it was blatant. God does exist, and that's a fact


You said Atheist are lying and secretly know there's a god. That would require every Atheist on the planet to be disingenuous about their beliefs. I really doubt that is even possible. That would be like me saying "All people know there's no God." The fact is many people believe there sincerely is one, so this line of reasoning is either irrelevant or holds no meaning at all.


----------



## axisfawn

******* behavior is not excused just because "I'm an ******* to everyone _equally_!"

people who give in to homesickness are weak

people who fear blood are weak

people whose lives revolve around family are boring

babies are ugly

I have a feeling I'll be back on this thread, lol...


----------



## HalfHare

axisfawn said:


> ******* behavior is not excused just because "I'm an ******* to everyone _equally_!"
> 
> people who give in to homesickness are weak
> 
> people who fear blood are weak
> 
> people whose lives revolve around family are boring
> 
> babies are ugly
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be back on this thread, lol...


lol I like those opinions, I just found this thread today. It's one of the best threads on this forum


----------



## omniamis

I've never had much of a racial preference but since becoming racially "woke" (meaning tuned in onto what microaggression is, just how deep systematic racism is, what white privilege is, etc.) I find it increasingly difficult to trust white men. If I'm contacted by one on a dating site I proceed with caution. And I'm a lot less dismissive of their little comments like "cute for a Black girl/always wanted to date one/always admired/etc."

On the flip side, I've become even more ashamed of always having preferred rock music to hip hop. Growing up in Harlem I always tried to keep it lowkey but I started to be more open with it before the murder of Trayvon Martin set everything off for me. I have however tried to make more of an effort to listen to hip hop and rap and have even found a few artists that I like...only to be told that these artists weren't "Black enough" to count.

I want to be more proud of my community but I don't feel welcomed in it because "real" Black women are always seen as overtly sexual beings. I prefer to live modestly and I don't plan on losing my virginity any time soon.


----------



## HalfHare

omniamis said:


> I've never had much of a racial preference but since becoming racially "woke" (meaning tuned in onto what microaggression is, just how deep systematic racism is, what white privilege is, etc.) I find it increasingly difficult to trust white men. If I'm contacted by one on a dating site I proceed with caution. And I'm a lot less dismissive of their little comments like "cute for a Black girl/always wanted to date one/always admired/etc."
> 
> On the flip side, I've become even more ashamed of always having preferred rock music to hip hop. Growing up in Harlem I always tried to keep it lowkey but I started to be more open with it before the murder of Trayvon Martin set everything off for me. I have however tried to make more of an effort to listen to hip hop and rap and have even found a few artists that I like...only to be told that these artists weren't "Black enough" to count.
> 
> I want to be more proud of my community but I don't feel welcomed in it because "real" Black women are always seen as overtly sexual beings. I prefer to live modestly and I don't plan on losing my virginity any time soon.


I thought a real woman or real man is somebody who is themself, and doesn't try to be something they aren't


----------



## Sparkle0

I like guys with cute faces and average bodies aka dad bods and always have. I never understood why girls drool over guys with six packs and big arm muscles.


----------



## sajs

Creedence is way better than beatles and they should have had the popularity the beatles have/had.


----------



## ksevile

Ideas are more important than objects.


----------



## EternallyRestless

In most cases, there is nothing wrong with marrying for money/security.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't get why people dislike things just because they are popular. 

People who set extremely high standards for themselves and put down others who don't live up to their self imposed standards irritate me greatly.

tumblr is a lot less offensive to me than most other forms of social media like facebook. In fact depending on how you use it, I'm not sure it's really 'social' media at all...

I don't like coffee

I don't like pretty much all sweets (candy)

I quite like spiders


----------



## gopherinferno

Persephone The Dread said:


> *I don't get why people dislike things just because they are popular. *
> 
> People who set extremely high standards for themselves and put down others who don't live up to their self imposed standards irritate me greatly.
> 
> *tumblr is a lot less offensive to me than most other forms of social media like facebook. In fact depending on how you use it, I'm not sure it's really 'social' media at all...*
> 
> I don't like coffee
> 
> I don't like pretty much all sweets (candy)
> 
> I quite like spiders


so much agree


----------



## Dehabilitated

People who watch horse racing disgust me.


----------



## TabbyTab

Video games are really boring


----------



## Sabreena

omniamis said:


> I've never had much of a racial preference but since becoming racially "woke" (meaning tuned in onto what microaggression is, just how deep systematic racism is, what white privilege is, etc.) I find it increasingly difficult to trust white men. If I'm contacted by one on a dating site I proceed with caution. And I'm a lot less dismissive of their little comments like "cute for a Black girl/always wanted to date one/always admired/etc."
> 
> On the flip side, I've become even more ashamed of always having preferred rock music to hip hop. Growing up in Harlem I always tried to keep it lowkey but I started to be more open with it before the murder of Trayvon Martin set everything off for me. I have however tried to make more of an effort to listen to hip hop and rap and have even found a few artists that I like...only to be told that these artists weren't "Black enough" to count.
> 
> I want to be more proud of my community but I don't feel welcomed in it because "real" Black women are always seen as overtly sexual beings. I prefer to live modestly and I don't plan on losing my virginity any time soon.


I can't speak for the Black community because I'm South Asian, but I too find myself uncomfortable whenever seemingly innocent racial comments are made. I don't even date but sometimes people on social media will say something like "I want to sleep with an Asian girl" and it'll turn into a discussion about how Asian girls have really soft thighs, or they "do it better" etc. That kind of attitude is gross and fetishizing, even if they're saying something that's meant to be a compliment.


----------



## Dehabilitated

Sabreena said:


> I can't speak for the Black community because I'm South Asian, but I too find myself uncomfortable whenever seemingly innocent racial comments are made. I don't even date but sometimes people on social media will say something like "I want to sleep with an Asian girl" and it'll turn into a discussion about how Asian girls have really soft thighs, or they "do it better" etc.* That kind of attitude is gross and fetishizing, even if they're saying something that's meant to be a compliment.*


Most of what guys say about women is like that. You can't escape that no matter your race or whatever else it is about you that interested them.


----------



## bittersweetavenue

Table tennis tournaments look like a joke.


----------



## bad baby

bittersweetavenue said:


> Table tennis tournaments look like a joke.


totally. and while we're at it curling tournaments look like a failed attempt at a joke.


----------



## GodOfBeer

Hitler was a great man and leader, apart from his racial extremely views.

He was honest and non-corrupt unlike the majority of politicians today. 
He cared for his people (white people with blond hair and blue eyes but still) and he fought against communism as well as capitalism. 

Communism is a lie and capitalism treats people like slaves. We aren't seen as people anymore. We're seen as marketing targets to consume products from greedy corporations and we're judged as useful or not useful. Hitler wanted to end that, at least in Europe.


----------



## Sabreena

Dehabilitated said:


> Most of what guys say about women is like that. You can't escape that no matter your race or whatever else it is about you that interested them.


That is true.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Most of the women I work with are lazy, stupid, sloppy attention *****s.
Reproduction and those who choose to reproduce repulse me. 
There's a connection there.


----------



## Estillum

I do not even remotely understand the hatred for nickelback. They're certainly not my favourite band in the world but savin' me? How you remind me? side of a bullet? How are these bad songs? Am I missing something?


----------



## Kalliber

Some of you people need a a** whooping


----------



## omniamis

This site keeps me grounded. I'm always reminded that just because a guy can't get up the nerve to actually hold a conversation with a woman in real life doesn't mean he won't be above making rape jokes about them online. A part of me wants to go off on them. Like you can't even make eye contact with girls you like yet you really have the audacity to think they owe you their bodies?? But I'd never say that because I don't need any Elliot Rodgers' shooting me down.


----------



## BackToThePast

All school curricula should educate students about social anxiety, and ways on how not to treat them. Because many people with SA cannot take it on themselves to achieve goals with the same standards as everyone else, it should be the school's job to be proactive in accommodating them.


----------



## KelsKels

Buying coffee is a waste of money.

People who think they're too good for fast food can eat my dick.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yogurt is nasty


----------



## metalman777

KelsKels said:


> Buying coffee is a waste of money.


Buying food is a waste of time. I hate spending money on ephemeral things (most of the time).



KelsKels said:


> People who think they're too good for fast food can eat my dick.


I'm right behind you.


----------



## Rupert Giles

- Taylor Swift is not revolutionary at all, but rather someone who is very calculating. And a hypocrite. 
- Fall Out Boy's new album was pretty damn good. 
- Iron Man 3 was such a fun movie. 
- Tumblr should be erased from the Internet.


----------



## BackToThePast

I think it's stupid that politicians are being condemned for saying "All lives matter" instead of "Black lives matter". You continue to perpetuate the issue of racism if you continue to categorize people by their race.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

Being overweight is always a choice.


----------



## SnowXFire50

I dont think Disney's Frozen is overrated


----------



## undertakerfreak1127

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Being overweight is always a choice.


Good thing that's just your opinion because it's not a fact. I used to think the same thing before I did something crazy - research. Genetics can play a role. I do agree that it's a choice MOST people make.

Time for my unpopular opinion - threads in general discussion with a picture and a goofy caption piss me off.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

undertakerfreak1127 said:


> Good thing that's just your opinion because it's not a fact. I used to think the same thing before I did something crazy - research. Genetics can play a role. I do agree that it's a choice MOST people make.


Genetics _can_ play a role, yes. Some people gain weight more readily than others, but your body cannot store excess fat if you keep yourself from _taking in_ excess fat. It can't just spontaneously come into existence.


----------



## Genos

Joy Division is overrated unlistenable garbage.


----------



## mattmc

SnowXFire50 said:


> I dont think Disney's Frozen is overrated














I love Frozen. Though what made me love it and Anna and Elsa a lot more was their story arch on Once Upon A Time season four. I'm kinda hopeful that Kingdom Hearts 3 has them in the game and does it really well.. but it's better to not expect too much, just in case. If they focus more on other characters I won't be upset since Frozen 2 is on the way anyways.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I can't stand SJWs and those who hashtag on said issues thinking they're actually making a difference


----------



## SnowXFire50

mattmc said:


> I love Frozen. Though what made me love it and Anna and Elsa a lot more was their story arch on Once Upon A Time season four. I'm kinda hopeful that Kingdom Hearts 3 has them in the game and does it really well.. but it's better to not expect too much, just in case. If they focus more on other characters I won't be upset since Frozen 2 is on the way anyways.


I agree. I really love Frozen I dislike it whenever I see people saying "Frozen is an overrated movie".


----------



## pandana

mattmc said:


> Though what made me love it and Anna and Elsa a lot more was their story arch on Once Upon A Time season four.


Went on a Once Upon A Time binge because of this. Now I'm caught up and have nothing to do. :/


----------



## mattmc

SnowXFire50 said:


> I agree. I really love Frozen I dislike it whenever I see people saying "Frozen is an overrated movie".


I hear it a lot too. It gets tiresome but it does happen with pretty much every mega successful movie. I just try to ignore it because people are responding more to hype and stuff like that than the movie itself.



pandana said:


> Went on a Once Upon A Time binge because of this. Now I'm caught up and have nothing to do. :/


There isn't anything too similar to Once Upon A Time sadly. Still, you might find something else you like if you try shows that look interesting to you.


----------



## Mitko

I dislike a horny for attention chimpanzee named Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Perspicacious

I think the world would witness great outcomes if poor nations of Africa were eliminated, euthanized to make it seem less horrible and atrocious.


----------



## SnowXFire50

mattmc said:


> I hear it a lot too. It gets tiresome but it does happen with pretty much every mega successful movie. I just try to ignore it because people are responding more to hype and stuff like that than the movie itself.
> 
> There isn't anything too similar to Once Upon A Time sadly. Still, you might find something else you like if you try shows that look interesting to you.


Yeah, I really dislike the word "overrated" a lot. People simply calls something overrated just because it's very popular or they don't like it.


----------



## Roberto

lyric said:


> I think The Beatles are the most overrated band ever.[/b]


:surprise::bat


----------



## SilentRobot

Luna Sea said:


> I think the world would be better if all the people killed themselves.


You and me both. It's probably the loneliness and and lack of connections ceteris paribus.


----------



## SaladDays

JohnDoe26 said:


> I can't stand SJWs and those who hashtag on said issues thinking they're actually making a difference


How in the seven hells did you ever think this was an UNPOPULAR opinion?

Anyway, my turn: Gamergate is not pointless


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I HATE lettuce and tomatos. Who the hell decided to throw that garbage on top of every single piece of food????? :mum


----------



## Mxx1

I don't hate Justin Bieber


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I don't dislike children, in fact I like some. I just don't like being around them. Go away yummy mummies club.


----------



## SD92

Bacon doesn't taste nice.


----------



## Perspicacious

Mxx1 said:


> I don't hate Justin Bieber


That's because you're a girl. you don't feel jealous of him....jk


----------



## SnowXFire50

Mxx1 said:


> I don't hate Justin Bieber


Even I don't hate him. He isn't as bad as what people say and I think he is hated more than he deserves.:crying:


----------



## Mxx1

SnowXFire50 said:


> Even I don't hate him. He isn't as bad as what people say and I think he is hated more than he deserves.:crying:


Agree : /
I don't really care about him, but the hate he gets is just incredibly stupid.

I have started respecting the crazy fangirls much more then those who hate him without reason and wish he died.


----------



## cmed

I'm starting to suspect that some people only have kids so they can have someone to kick around and bully when they're having a bad day. I can't count how many times I've been in public and seen people hitting and cursing at their kids, and doing it in such a way that it looked like they were _genuinely enjoying_ it.


----------



## mjkittredge

I think most fast 'food', especially McDonalds, is disgusting and unfit for human consumption


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I'm glad I dropped out of high school and college and avoided all that pointless anxiety and debt.


----------



## idoughnutknow

I like you


----------



## SnowXFire50

Mxx1 said:


> Agree : /
> I don't really care about him, but the hate he gets is just incredibly stupid.
> 
> I have started respecting the crazy fangirls much more then those who hate him without reason and wish he died.


Yeah, the fangirls can be annoying to some people but it's their life, so I'll respect their opinions. Besides, fanboys/fangirls won't attack you unless you said something offensive about what they like. Whereas haters cause trouble without any provocation. I never really understood the hate for him. One reason those haters gave me for hating JB is becuase he committed many crimes, taking drugs. etc but aren't the haters committing a crime as well? Which cyberbullying and talking bad about JB online?


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Pickles don't taste good on sandwiches.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

A thread currently in the "Frustration" section reminds me that people love to be victims.

If a person (or a group of people) can be a constant victim, then they can garner the most sympathy and use that attention to try and satiate their appetite for attention.

The stuff people complain about, the things people like to argue relentlessly with others about (yes, even here on SAS) all so damn pointless.


Instead of easily avoiding the thread or entire site, they consistently go to the source of the "problem" and claim that the problem should conform to their ideals and such. 

If there is such a problem with this site (and other problematic areas) I thought it would be a simple thing to avoid the drama and be happy but apparently for most people, it is not.

This is why I don't post often, I avoid most things that annoy me but this post of mine here is indication that even I am susceptible to being annoyed.

Unpopular opinion so I posted it here.


----------



## UltraShy

I think the Confederate Flag is very attractive and I'd fly the rebel flag if I had a flagpole.


----------



## Perspicacious

cmed said:


> I'm starting to suspect that some people only have kids so they can have someone to kick around and bully when they're having a bad day. I can't count how many times I've been in public and seen people hitting and cursing at their kids, and doing it in such a way that it looked like they were _genuinely enjoying_ it.


I can assure you this wasn't the _only_ reason they wanted to have kids.


----------



## Staticnz

Hitler was AWESOME.








Ok just kidding...


----------



## Ignopius

Barebeque Sauce is better than Ketchup and Mustard.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

**** Society


----------



## BackToThePast

Sweden has recently opened up clinics to allow pedophiles to confidentially seek treatment, whether they've already acted on their urges or not. The rest of the world should follow suit. Rather than search out and lock up these people who did not have the choice to have these disgusting urges, they should go through a rehabilitation process so they can remain productive members of society. We'd reduce crimes against minors, the prison population, lower taxes, overall it'll be beneficial economically and socially.


----------



## SnowXFire50

I think religion is very ineffective and I dislike rap music


----------



## Estillum

Modern art is a ****ing joke.


----------



## Montee

mentoes said:


> Sweden has recently opened up clinics to allow pedophiles to confidentially seek treatment, whether they've already acted on their urges or not. The rest of the world should follow suit. Rather than search out and lock up these people who did not have the choice to have these disgusting urges, they should go through a rehabilitation process so they can remain productive members of society. We'd reduce crimes against minors, the prison population, lower taxes, overall it'll be beneficial economically and socially.


I have an idea which is as smart as this one. Let's open clinics for necrophils, whether they've already acted on their urges or not. It scares the **** out of me how tolerant people try to be nowadays. By the way, I don't know where this idea of lowering taxes came from, cause I'm sure you are aware of the fact that those people wouldn't be allowed to sleep at home and most of them would have to take medicines for some secondary disorders. Also what about people who have this need to kill others and eat some parts of their body? It's not their fault, that they have this deviation, so they shouldn't go to prison, right?


----------



## BackToThePast

Montee said:


> I have an idea which is as smart as this one. Let's open clinics for necrophils, whether they've already acted on their urges or not. It scares the **** out of me how tolerant people try to be nowadays. By the way, I don't know where this idea of lowering taxes came from, cause I'm sure you are aware of the fact that those people wouldn't be allowed to sleep at home and most of them would have to take medicines for some secondary disorders. Also what about people who have this need to kill others and eat some parts of their body? It's not their fault, that they have this deviation, so they shouldn't go to prison, right?


I like the fact that you responded negatively to my opinion, which helps to show that my view is indeed unpopular. The same goes for any kind of view that doesn't scream of punishment _after_ there have been victims instead of considering the benefits of an alternative method. Your post to me comes across as me being tolerant of pedophilia. There was no indication whatsoever of that. In fact the opposite, I think this sexual urge, which is most definitely involuntary (and despicable, it seems like no matter how many times I emphasize that people seem to misinterpret), should be eradicated as soon as possible. Rehabilitation is one such method to do that in a way that will be preventative and beneficial for society.


----------



## Mattsy94

Marvel movies are boring.


----------



## Chelsalina

I like pixie cuts on girls than long hair.


----------



## Chelsalina

I like pixie cuts on girls more than long hair.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I find big boobs unsightly.


----------



## blue2

Out of the Ashes said:


> I find big boobs unsightly.


They're just like massive cow udders :no


----------



## gopherinferno

Out of the Ashes said:


> I find big boobs unsightly.





blue2 said:


> They're just like massive cow udders :no


hey! i don't like them any better than you do T-T


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Life still sucks without SA. # Endless depression


----------



## SnowXFire50

Not sure if this is an unpopular opinion but I really dislike the game The Last of Us so much. I was never really into that game and the fact it got so many 10/10 was starting to turn my dislike to it to hate.


----------



## Kind Of

Cracked exploits women's issues and is in no way about comedy or progressive social commentary.


----------



## Contraries

The teaching profession requires multifaceted talent and creativity.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Here goes!*

*F.R.I.E.N.D.S* is the *most* overrated and overly-spammed sitcom of all time.

Sports aren't all *that* entertaining to watch.

Employers shouldn't make such a big fuss over having references and prior experience. What do they do when it's literally a person's first job?

I wish teachers were allowed to hit misbehaving students and that all schools had a much more stricter policy regarding such cases. I always felt like all the way up to my senior year of school, the children I was put with were given too much leeway and that I always suffered from being more mature than them. I was always considered to be more mature than most at that point. I'm surprised I didn't want to skip a grade. Have you seen Korea?

*Married with Children* is a thousand times better than full house!

I prefer everything home made. While I can understand the need to eat once in a while, one grows accustomed to what he's always had. In other words, *I don't like change*.

I think society is stupid and wrong for idolizing people such as actors and the like when there are high clad professionals out there doing way more impressive stuff than making out with each other. It's degrading. Which is why I stick to my antenna and NHK World programs. I like movies... but I don't like the big fuss people have over these folks. They're just people! Get over it!

I think that's it for today.

*Thank-you for reading.*

_Regards,_

T.R.G.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Parents should allow their young children to get sick as often as possible. It strengthens their immune system for life. I was always playing in filthy environments and getting sick as a kid and got giardia several times. I remember swimming in a putrid pond and falling so ill that I thought I was gonna die. Now, I almost never get sick and have zero allergies. Even when I get a cold, it will only last half a day or just one day before it's over.


----------



## Xisha

I can't grasp blue ray like everyone else. It always looks like it's on fast forward in a way that it's not and even though the audio's perfectly in sync with what's on the screen, I feel like something about it doesn't match up.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Blueberries are merely _ok_, and are not _nearly _good enough to deserve to be put in basically every variety pack for anything with fruit flavors ever.


----------



## Vuldoc

Xisha said:


> I can't grasp blue ray like everyone else. It always looks like it's on fast forward in a way that it's not and even though the audio's perfectly in sync with what's on the screen, I feel like something about it doesn't match up.


I agree it just looks unsettling.


----------



## SouthWest

Vuldoc said:


> I agree it just looks unsettling.


Is it possible that both of you are watching Blu-rays with some kind of 'smooth motion' switched on either your player or your TV? It's a kind of software that interpolates and increases the frame rate to 60/120Hz or higher and it does look strange.

You should have the option to turn the smooth motion off and watch Blu-ray movies in 'true 24p' just as they're meant to be seen.


----------



## TheWildeOne

I don't think there is a single variety of carbonated beverage that tastes any better than "all right."


----------



## Lana77

I hate the hunger games books. They just stewed no emotion out of me. 

I hate imagine dragons. 

I hate the mortal instruments series

I think all social media is a complete waste of time

I think starbucks is overated 

I think meat is disgusting


----------



## Lana77

Mattsy94 said:


> Marvel movies are boring.


agreed!


----------



## SnowXFire50

I think that superhero films are quite stereotypical. Especially marvel films.


----------



## Sabreena

mentoes said:


> Sweden has recently opened up clinics to allow pedophiles to confidentially seek treatment, whether they've already acted on their urges or not. The rest of the world should follow suit. Rather than search out and lock up these people who did not have the choice to have these disgusting urges, they should go through a rehabilitation process so they can remain productive members of society. We'd reduce crimes against minors, the prison population, lower taxes, overall it'll be beneficial economically and socially.


That's actually a good idea. I think, when it comes to inappropriate "urges", people either drive themselves crazy with self-hate or justify acting on it by saying "Well, I can't help myself, I'm not doing anything wrong." Hitting at the root of the problem should be more effective than spending the time and money it takes to keep them in prison.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustThisGuy

Xisha said:


> I can't grasp blue ray like everyone else. It always looks like it's on fast forward in a way that it's not and even though the audio's perfectly in sync with what's on the screen, I feel like something about it doesn't match up.





SouthWest said:


> Is it possible that both of you are watching Blu-rays with some kind of 'smooth motion' switched on either your player or your TV? It's a kind of software that interpolates and increases the frame rate to 60/120Hz or higher and it does look strange.
> 
> You should have the option to turn the smooth motion off and watch Blu-ray movies in 'true 24p' just as they're meant to be seen.


 Idk. I've toggled with audio and things, and a lot of Blu Rays are ****. Sure, the picture is better, but the audio is always so low. I watch a DVD and you just use volume. Enjoy your movie. Blu Rays, the effects and background music will be blaring but you can't hear voices. It's stupid. Also, fast forward/rewind is so not precise. It bugs me.


----------



## tea111red

RelinquishedHell said:


> Parents should allow their young children to get sick as often as possible. It strengthens their immune system for life. I was always playing in filthy environments and getting sick as a kid and got giardia several times. I remember swimming in a putrid pond and falling so ill that I thought I was gonna die. Now, I almost never get sick and have zero allergies. Even when I get a cold, it will only last half a day or just one day before it's over.


Yeah, my grandpa always told my mom stuff along the lines of what you're saying (he was an MD).


----------



## Batcat

I find Queen's music boring. I don't completely despise them but I can't find any deep meaning in their songs. I know they're important to a lot of people but they are lost on me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

karenw said:


> football is shi* lol.


Which one? American football or world football (futbol)?


----------



## blue2

Anduin said:


> I find Queen's music boring.


Well its a kind of magic :/


----------



## ariadnesthread

- Sports suck straight up.

- I absolutely despise shopping, not only because of the social aspect, I just have no interest in fashion or trying on thirty million outfits. My sister has revoked my "chick" card for this. (I am a woman.)

- I hate television. There are very VERY few shows I find compelling. Big Bang Theory, Doctor Who and that's about it. 

- I don't really get along with most other women because it seems we have next to nothing, save anatomy , in common. 

-I don't like horror movies, I find them extremely disturbing.


----------



## Charmander

ariadnesthread said:


> - Sports suck straight up.
> 
> - I absolutely despise shopping, not only because of the social aspect, I just have no interest in fashion or trying on thirty million outfits. My sister has revoked my "chick" card for this. (I am a woman.)
> 
> - I hate television. There are very VERY few shows I find compelling. Big Bang Theory, Doctor Who and that's about it.
> 
> - I don't really get along with most other women because it seems we have next to nothing, save anatomy , in common.
> 
> -I don't like horror movies, I find them extremely disturbing.


I agree with all of this. :yes

Another one for me would be that I really don't like babies/children. It sounds terrible but they just really annoy me.


----------



## Owl Eyes

Charmander said:


> I agree with all of this. :yes
> 
> Another one for me would be that I really don't like babies/children. It sounds terrible but they just really annoy me.


^this. Everyone comments about how cute someone's baby is and I'm just like ehhhhhhh.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

RelinquishedHell said:


> Parents should allow their young children to get sick as often as possible. It strengthens their immune system for life. I was always playing in filthy environments and getting sick as a kid and got giardia several times. I remember swimming in a putrid pond and falling so ill that I thought I was gonna die. Now, I almost never get sick and have zero allergies. Even when I get a cold, it will only last half a day or just one day before it's over.


----------



## ineverwipe

Jet fuel can't melt steel beams


----------



## JamesM2

Owl Eyes said:


> ^this. Everyone comments about how cute someone's baby is and I'm just like ehhhhhhh.


 Same. I find it so awkward when there's a baby around and everyone else is fussing over it and babbling away to it in baby talk and I'm just like :blank silently praying the baby doesn't look at me, because if it does then someone else is bound to notice and say "awww look he's looking at you!", and then I'm forced to react like it's the cutest thing ever or something.


----------



## Roberto

lyric said:


> I think The Beatles and [deleted] are the most overrated bands ever.


:surprise: :flush


----------



## 7th.Streeter

BobtheBest said:


> I understand what you're getting at.
> 
> Also, I think most rap is ****ing horrible.


I love some rap... Jcole and drake are my nxggas &#128522; love em.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

ineverwipe said:


> Jet fuel can't melt steel beams


Ikr. The entire building was wired with explosives by a professional demolition team for months without being detected. Walls were knocked down, thousands of shaped charges put in place, and miles of det cord were laid without so much as waking the mice in the walls. Much more plausible.


----------



## coeur_brise

I don't get the _ splatter film_, "torture porn" category of movies. I mean slasher movies are OK like the original ones (_Psycho_,_Dawn of the Dead_-not technically slasher film, _Nightmare on Elm Street_) but anything more than just butcher knives seems over-the-top.

I don't mind bloody scenes or even the blood scene in "The Shining," for example but torture and gratuitous violence is just gross. Where did the art of blood go wrong? As in, you didn't need to see Pennywise the clown eat a kid just to know he was scary, you only needed to see the blood plus the psychological tactics of terror in order to be afraid. Meh.

That was long-winded, but I don't care.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Charmander said:


> I agree with all of this. :yes
> 
> Another one for me would be that I really don't like babies/children. It sounds terrible but they just really annoy me.


I share your view. Babies are babies. They cry, and they poop, and that's about it.

I love kids though, when they start to grow up a little. 7-8 years old. It's always fun until you get start tired because you have run away from zombies for 2 hours.


----------



## Ignopius

Hamburgers are gross!


----------



## Wizard Lizard

I don't like children, especially toddlers. 
Whenever someone hands me a toddler to hold I just feel like I'll somehow break it. 
Just have them spontaneously combust or go "snap" all of a sudden while in my arms. :afr


Also even though I'm a virgin I don't really give a **** about relationships/sex and find it annoying how many threads are people whining about a lack of them.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I hate horror movies, they're so damn disturbing to me...


yet if I object to watching, I'm deemed a baby or weak by those who love em...like my cousins... 


but I'm like, wouldn't there be something wrong with someone who gets off to them, rather than the person who's reacting normally to said disturbing images?..


----------



## mishapisha

I never understood what was so gross about gargling water.


----------



## TheLastShy

I think League of Legends sucks.
- Chicken gameplay. Just stand behind a tower/minions/team most of time.
- Combat sucks anyway. Just use basic attacks and a few skills until everyone dies or run low life.
- Last hitting NPC minions 40 minutes. Nothing ever happens. After the 10 minutes mark I start to daydream and get drowsy.
- Feeders, ragers, AFKs.
- Jerks that never surrender and I have to stand 40 minutes being raped in a match that I can't win.
- Random team composition.


----------



## SplendidBob

mentoes said:


> Sweden has recently opened up clinics to allow pedophiles to confidentially seek treatment, whether they've already acted on their urges or not. The rest of the world should follow suit. Rather than search out and lock up these people who did not have the choice to have these disgusting urges, they should go through a rehabilitation process so they can remain productive members of society. We'd reduce crimes against minors, the prison population, lower taxes, overall it'll be beneficial economically and socially.


Excellent post. Agree entirely.


----------



## lyric

Bumping my old thread. Let's keep it going shall we?


----------



## meepie

I don't like bacon.


----------



## minimized

meepie said:


> I don't like bacon.


I'll follow that up by adding that bacon is OVERRATED and OVERPLAYED.


----------



## Mattsy94

Mad Max Fury Road was generic crap.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

The government should be abolished. We should live in a stateless society.

I absolutely ****ing hate kids so much. The younger they are the more I hate them. Teenagers are pretty annoying too. 

Most comedy movies are complete garbage, it's one of my least favorite genres.

It's getting to be a more and more popular opinion as time goes by, but yeah I'm an atheist. Not so unpopular nowadays though.

I hate hate hate the whole concept of nightclubs and big parties. Even if I was invited (and I have been) I still wouldn't go (and I didn't).


----------



## blue2

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> The government should be abolished. We should live in a stateless society.


Nice idea but humans can't function without hierarchy we survive in groups It would decend into chaos in a short time with lots of small gangs fighting for power till eventually the biggest gang would cease control and eventually become a government that's what happened before


----------



## SilentStrike

7th.Streeter said:


> I hate horror movies, they're so damn disturbing to me...
> 
> yet if I object to watching, I'm deemed a baby or weak by those who love em...like my cousins...
> 
> but I'm like, wouldn't there be something wrong with someone who gets off to them, rather than the person who's reacting normally to said disturbing images?..


This so much, i think the only horror movie i actually like is Evil Dead, and that is mostly because of Ash, i hate them because i am a huge coward, to the point that i have never been able to finish a horror movie without pausing, many times even quitting.
I do not know why, but not just horror movies, but horror games and books or anything that is horror really affects me more than any other genre, i hate horror so much that nowadays i pretty much refuse to watch or play anything that is supposed to be scary.
So yeah, i hate not just horror movies, but everything horror related that is not Evil Dead.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

SilentStrike said:


> This so much, i think the only horror movie i actually like is Evil Dead, and that is mostly because of Ash, i hate them because i am a huge coward, to the point that i have never been able to finish a horror movie without pausing, many times even quitting.
> I do not know, but not just horror movies, but horror games and books or anything that is horror really affects me more than any other genre, i hate horror so much that nowadays i pretty much refuse to watch or play anything that is supposed to be scary.
> So yeah, i hate not just horror movies, but everything horror related that is not Evil Dead.


And on that subject...The Exorcist = very overrated, and not even that scary. I found the part where she was stabbing her **** with the crucifix and saying "let jesus **** you" to be hilarious. Or when she said "your mother sucks ***** in hell".


----------



## BlazingLazer

I don't get this. I have an absurd amount of unpopular opinions that would probably cause most others to call for my stoning, but whenever I visit this thread I always draw a blank.


----------



## BlazingLazer

mentoes said:


> I feel like this a lot too. For me it's because I know that I'm not necessarily immune to criticism here despite the invitation to post opinions that can be easily interpreted as provocative.


 Funny, I was just reading the disagreement between you and another poster a couple pages back, so I can see what you mean when you say that. Even before I read it I had the same sentiment.

Overall though, most of the people here were able to say what they really thought without any interference or dissent. However, there is always the case that someone could feel strongly in a disagreeable way about someone else's opinion, so even despite the success in most of this thread, you're still never quite 100% sure you can be comfortable with saying what you want to say here.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

I don't want to find a partner and find the amount of people whining that they don't have a girlfriend astonishing.


----------



## areyousatisfied

[/QUOTE]Also, I think most rap is ****ing horrible.[/QUOTE]
Oh, god. I agree 1,000% I seriously don't know people listen to the majority of it. Although, when they rap about their lives, and not just sex, drugs, etc. I think it's pretty good.


----------



## bad baby

areyousatisfied said:


> Also, I think most rap is ****ing horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, god. I agree 1,000% I seriously don't know people listen to the majority of it. Although, when they rap about their lives, and not just sex, drugs, etc. I think it's pretty good.
Click to expand...

um, most of those rappers grew up in the projects where sex and violence is routine, so what they rap about _is_ their lives... although in a way i get what you mean. i guess i just have a natural affinity for things that are far removed from my own reality, like, idk, there's always some strand of commonality there no matter how small or insignificant it may seem, and when i grasp onto that it provides a comfort of sorts - the thought that regardless of how different we are in our presentation, deep down there's something connecting us all. the paths that we all choose to take are all merely varying means to the same end.

...if nothing else i feel a special closeness to wu-tang's music by virtue of our shared intrigue in eastern philosophy, so there's that ㄟ( ▔, ▔ )ㄏ


----------



## bad baby

...**** i hate when i type a kaomoji and it gets split in two because of line breaks. although that's probably not an unpopular opinion. whatev just throwing it out there.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Modern pop music sucks. So does (c)rap.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Mattsy94 said:


> Mad Max Fury Road was generic crap.


+1


----------



## dune87

French fries are overrated. 
Spinach is awesome!
Yellow raisins are addictive. 
I agree about horror movies, except the really old ones - these I like.
Facebook is boring.
Shy men are attractive. 
Modest men are attractive.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm mixed on whether this is unpopular. 1) It was the biggest film of the year, 2) a lot of people said they didn't like it.

I thought Jurassic World was a fun movie. *shrug*


----------



## eukz

The walking dead is a ****ty show!!


----------



## SilentStrike

Ok, i doubt this will be very unpopular in this forum, but screw social media, it has way too much importance on almost all if not all aspects of modern society to the point that is increasingly becoming harder to even get a job or even migrate if you do not have a profile in social media(as almost everyone goes to check what you post and it is considered strange if you do not have a profile), i literally can not get out of the house without seeing people checking their tablets or smartphones to see their Facebook,Twitter or whatever or even references to social media(tell me you have not seen the "like" icon from Facebook on stores or somewhere else).
I just think people seem to spend their whole lives on social media, posting and sharing things that probably should not be put online and being way too interested in seeing other peoples lives for some reason, i also hate how privacy has already became mostly a thing of the past and i miss the days when people were capable of living their lives without documenting them or spending way too much time seeing what other people are doing, it also does not help that people lie constantly on social media, so in most cases you never see an actual version of reality, so on social media many times you just waste time seeing the version of reality another person wants you to see.
I dunno, i just feel like i would not complain one bit if Facebook,Twitter,Instagram and Snapchat were to dissapear forever.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I'm a Catholic and I don't like Pope Francis


----------



## That Random Guy

*Yep.*



Robert Paulson said:


> The Chinese "1 child per couple" rule is perfectly valid and probably necessary.
> 
> There's the whole social contract theory about govt, where individuals forfeit some of their freedoms so they can have order and stability. This law demonstrates this principle perfectly.


Completely agree.


----------



## Staticnz

MUSHROOMS ARE HORRIBLE.

Very bad.


----------



## AussiePea

Anyone who puts olives in a salad should be drawn and quartered.


----------



## bad baby

AussiePea said:


> Anyone who puts olives in a salad should be drawn and quartered.


anyone who puts olives in _anything_ needs to DIAF... preferably on an olive field somewhere...

PS. olive oil is ok


----------



## Staticnz

DIAF - Dance independently at (a) disco? I'm assuming.


----------



## felon 5241

CrimsonTrigger said:


> -I can't stand ACDC. Really boring, generic sounding music


I know what you mean but it's still sad to hear it said. When Bon Scott was still alive they were far from generic. Still they should be remembered for what they were - not what they became.

Let there be rock





Bad boy boogie


----------



## Orbiter

I hate people who yell their opinions out like the earth's rotation depends on it.


----------



## Surly Wurly

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm mixed on whether this is unpopular. 1) It was the biggest film of the year, 2) a lot of people said they didn't like it.
> 
> I thought Jurassic World was a fun movie. *shrug*


i liked it too


----------



## That Random Guy

*Another...*

I don't think dubstep is music worth listening to and I'd much rather go deaf than have to listen to anything as mind numbing and erratic as it.

People who are able to should be forced to get vaccinated no matter what their belief is. If you can better prepare yourself to fight an infection, then do it. Don't wait around to get it thinking your DNA is hot stuff.

I think social media has done nothing great for the world as a whole when individuals are wielding it and using it for mischievous reasons. In general, I find the whole concept degrading and unnecessary-at least to the extent that it's been driven. It's honestly absurd. I feel the only folks who should have access to it are those who have something meaningful to say, otherwise everything else should be concealed and shared via private chat rooms that aren't made view to the general public.

I think capital punishment is never justified and people give in easily to their emotions and forget that we're all human at the end of the day. An eye for an eye is simple and irrational vengeance. It doesn't solve the root of the problem. I'm not saying murderers and rapists should get off scot-free, but ending their life will not make a change in how the corrupt continue to remain corrupt. We need change.

The two parties that currently run the nation of the USA are corrupt and will eventually lead us to damnation. It's high time a revolution came about and things started to wisen-up.

I actually liked the Cat in the Hat movie with Mike Meyers in it growing up and I don't think it's a bad movie. It has it's controversies, but at the end of the day, it was going with the times while still managing to deliver the intended message by Dr. Seuss.

I think the whole Trader Joes and vegan thing is a fad that people just dive into without getting a full realization for what they're consuming. Not to be a party pooper, but I honestly doubt what they've consumed hasn't left a footprint of some kind of some form or another. You can't run from it, it's nature. It's the law of life. Kill or be killed, and no, this doesn't mean I'm a hypocrite. Technically speaking, we're animals, yes, but I can reason with another human being and eventually convince them that they can change. An animal such as a dog or a cow cannot be reasoned with at times. Pit bulls? I don't support the mistreatment of animals of any kind, but I don't think refraining from consuming them is going to help them in the long run. It's simple ecology. Also, might I add, if they aren't getting eaten by us, they're being consumed by another animal and probably in a more gruesome way. You aren't saving anything, you're just being selfish and trying to feel less guilt. What really counts at the end of the day is eating balanced portions throughout the day and maintaining a healthy diet.

I don't approve of people digging into the whole hash-tag thing. It's annoying and you come off as a person who constantly seeks the attention or approval of others. Again, it goes along with Social media in general.

I think tablets are stupid and Doctors are being lazy in finding better ways to prescribe something that's more natural to congest. I mean, let's think about this: it's naturally built into us to chew our food and then swallow. Why should I be expected to swallow something whole without having gone through that process? What's more annoying is that I know I've congested/swallowed big enough things without needing to wash it down with some form of beverage. Meaning, my brain is accepting of it, but when it comes time to do it, I let it fool me. It's complicated. If I could just take liquids all my life, I would.

I think it's annoying when people complain about slow drivers. Maybe I'm a hypocrite in this, but they way see it is there's less likely a chance that a person will get into an accident from someone driving slow than with someone speeding. With slow drivers, you make the decision in a timely manner to avoid and pass, unlike when someone is speeding and they crash into you.

I've never liked the Pokemon series and I never will. It's overrated and extremely boring, not to mention over the top illogical. I used to be into Yugiyoh as a child (for like a week), but then I realized how stupid it was and how they were just trying to get my money for cards in which people held no value in. At least, I didn't. Anyway, it's obvious how they bull**** every character they have, and the plot line is full of holes that don't meet the eye. It's just a lame series to be honest. Which is why I adore fighting against such loony characters in Smash Bros.

I don't like change. I think the new kiddie shows are getting worse, and I've only found a short few worth showing to children.

I think society in general is feeling too free and liberated from the oddest things. People are giving into mindsets too whimsically-and while it's OK to believe in things, I don't feel the need for an entire society to be conformed to a certain standard. What I'm getting at is that people have become too accepting of certain things and are allowing for people to get away with anything now.

I don't think film celebrities are special people and I will never honor them or salute them as though they're something of value. They're people who have no stability. It's the scientists and Nobel prize winners that are the real important role models, not people like Kylie Jenner and Taylor Swift.

I think there should be a universal standard regarding which lane we drive on. I think the minority drive on the left side of the road with their wheel on the right side of the vehicle, so I'd like it if every place started driving on one side of the road. Otherwise things get confusing and I'm already anxious when driving.

I think people have the capacity and the means to make technology more stable and permanent, but purposely make it so that it eventually runs out of juice so that you either buy another product or waste money on repairs. The technology is out there, but big businesses don't want us to have it for the obvious reasons.

I'd say more, but I've lost my train of thought.

Anyway, if I offended anyone, I apologize.

As I've said countless time before, you don't have to agree with me and if you feel the need to express a counter argument, post something to my wall or PM directly. I'd like to refrain from entering a debate or heavy discussion on this thread.

Truest Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## theotherone

AussiePea said:


> Anyone who puts olives in a salad should be drawn and quartered.


then how do u eat olives lol


----------



## theotherone

That Random Guy said:


> I don't think dubstep is music worth listening to and I'd much rather go deaf than have to listen to anything as mind numbing and erratic as it.
> 
> People who are able to should be forced to get vaccinated no matter what their belief is. If you can better prepare yourself to fight an infection, then do it. Don't wait around to get it thinking your DNA is hot stuff.
> 
> I think social media has done nothing great for the world as a whole when individuals are wielding it and using it for mischievous reasons. In general, I find the whole concept degrading and unnecessary-at least to the extent that it's been driven. It's honestly absurd. I feel the only folks who should have access to it are those who have something meaningful to say, otherwise everything else should be concealed and shared via private chat rooms that aren't made view to the general public.
> 
> I think capital punishment is never justified and people give in easily to their emotions and forget that we're all human at the end of the day. An eye for an eye is simple and irrational vengeance. It doesn't solve the root of the problem. I'm not saying murderers and rapists should get off scot-free, but ending their life will not make a change in how the corrupt continue to remain corrupt. We need change.
> 
> The two parties that currently run the nation of the USA are corrupt and will eventually lead us to damnation. It's high time a revolution came about and things started to wisen-up.
> 
> I actually liked the Cat in the Hat movie with Mike Meyers in it growing up and I don't think it's a bad movie. It has it's controversies, but at the end of the day, it was going with the times while still managing to deliver the intended message by Dr. Seuss.
> 
> I think the whole Trader Joes and vegan thing is a fad that people just dive into without getting a full realization for what they're consuming. Not to be a party pooper, but I honestly doubt what they've consumed hasn't left a footprint of some kind of some form or another. You can't run from it, it's nature. It's the law of life. Kill or be killed, and no, this doesn't mean I'm a hypocrite. Technically speaking, we're animals, yes, but I can reason with another human being and eventually convince them that they can change. An animal such as a dog or a cow cannot be reasoned with at times. Pit bulls? I don't support the mistreatment of animals of any kind, but I don't think refraining from consuming them is going to help them in the long run. It's simple ecology. Also, might I add, if they aren't getting eaten by us, they're being consumed by another animal and probably in a more gruesome way. You aren't saving anything, you're just being selfish and trying to feel less guilt. What really counts at the end of the day is eating balanced portions throughout the day and maintaining a healthy diet.
> 
> I don't approve of people digging into the whole hash-tag thing. It's annoying and you come off as a person who constantly seeks the attention or approval of others. Again, it goes along with Social media in general.
> 
> I think tablets are stupid and Doctors are being lazy in finding better ways to prescribe something that's more natural to congest. I mean, let's think about this: it's naturally built into us to chew our food and then swallow. Why should I be expected to swallow something whole without having gone through that process? What's more annoying is that I know I've congested/swallowed big enough things without needing to wash it down with some form of beverage. Meaning, my brain is accepting of it, but when it comes time to do it, I let it fool me. It's complicated. If I could just take liquids all my life, I would.
> 
> I think it's annoying when people complain about slow drivers. Maybe I'm a hypocrite in this, but they way see it is there's less likely a chance that a person will get into an accident from someone driving slow than with someone speeding. With slow drivers, you make the decision in a timely manner to avoid and pass, unlike when someone is speeding and they crash into you.
> 
> I've never liked the Pokemon series and I never will. It's overrated and extremely boring, not to mention over the top illogical. I used to be into Yugiyoh as a child (for like a week), but then I realized how stupid it was and how they were just trying to get my money for cards in which people held no value in. At least, I didn't. Anyway, it's obvious how they bull**** every character they have, and the plot line is full of holes that don't meet the eye. It's just a lame series to be honest. Which is why I adore fighting against such loony characters in Smash Bros.
> 
> I don't like change. I think the new kiddie shows are getting worse, and I've only found a short few worth showing to children.
> 
> I think society in general is feeling too free and liberated from the oddest things. People are giving into mindsets too whimsically-and while it's OK to believe in things, I don't feel the need for an entire society to be conformed to a certain standard. What I'm getting at is that people have become too accepting of certain things and are allowing for people to get away with anything now.
> 
> I don't think film celebrities are special people and I will never honor them or salute them as though they're something of value. They're people who have no stability. It's the scientists and Nobel prize winners that are the real important role models, not people like Kylie Jenner and Taylor Swift.
> 
> I think there should be a universal standard regarding which lane we drive on. I think the minority drive on the left side of the road with their wheel on the right side of the vehicle, so I'd like it if every place started driving on one side of the road. Otherwise things get confusing and I'm already anxious when driving.
> 
> I think people have the capacity and the means to make technology more stable and permanent, but purposely make it so that it eventually runs out of juice so that you either buy another product or waste money on repairs. The technology is out there, but big businesses don't want us to have it for the obvious reasons.
> 
> I'd say more, but I've lost my train of thought.
> 
> Anyway, if I offended anyone, I apologize.
> 
> As I've said countless time before, you don't have to agree with me and if you feel the need to express a counter argument, post something to my wall or PM directly. I'd like to refrain from entering a debate or heavy discussion on this thread.
> 
> Truest Regards,
> 
> T.R.G.


i agree with all of them


----------



## theotherone

i think people are hypocrites when it comes to life, since they don't believe in God, then who said you can just live without good judgment. You're a role Model too Bill Nye, the silly guy...

It's not Religion that's the Issue, but humanity who can't deal with anything that exists, I mean look at how they treat gay people.... that wasn't because of religion, no it was because of mockery, religion is only saving you from mockery and misguidance, and being lost with anxiety. If you ask me.

If you think God is unfair, what about yourself, are you perfect?


another thing, TV SUCKS, it's bad, no one loves one another in reality, SECOND, I'm tired of heartbreaking songs!!!!!! and lastly, no one should believe society has good judgment, when all it knows to do is stereotype, and label, perfectly sane groups of people.

u say you're about justice, but the idea of temporary hell aka "fire school" pisses you off, even though, you know crap like cannibalism exists and mass murdering, rape, domestic violence, and verbal abuse too

people who claim aliens can't exist, but zombies can, what? n why????

zombies can occur, but God can't? ok there...


----------



## Daveyboy

I think it's ok for men to wear Leggings around the house....


----------



## RestlessNative

I hate the Rolling Stones. I especially hate Mick Jagger.


----------



## AussiePea

theotherone said:


> then how do u eat olives lol


You don't.....they're disgusting.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I own a gun and have no problem with gun owmership. However I think it is _way_ to easy to get a gun and gun laws needs to be stricter. When I got my gun I was stunned how easy and quick it was. And although this is Texas but still there shouldn't be a gun in every hand.


----------



## That Random Guy

I believe sexuality is a *choice*. No matter how you look at it, we were biologically determined to mate with the opposite sex. Feelings aside, I don't see it as natural for people to seek such intimacy from the same sex. However, I will respect their decision to do so, and will not discuss this any further. They want to believe what they want, I will too. It's a matter of physiological upbringing and societal circumstances that allow for things like this to happen.

I think fan-fiction is *stupid* and it should be banned or *outlawed*. Copyright, hello? It's not a completely original idea and is basically ripping from something that already exists. If the author did not fulfill your desired outcome or need, then that isn't something for you to change. That does not change the reality of what happened nor does it change the actuality of the presented message intended by the author. You're just being selfish and trying to get what you want by diving into an illusion. While I think it's good to be creative and to express your emotions through art, I don't find it appropriate to steal principals and ideas from others solely because you feel like it. What I do instead, is I illustrate legitimate works from memory or reference of a particular scene or panel that I personally find very impacting. Sometimes the artwork is just superb and when the story hits a critical point, you get the feeling to express that emotion. So, I basically re-draw the print, and hang it up on my wall. I don't show/display it around because it's not my work. Yes, I drew it from scratch, but the content is not mine.

I don't think giving presentations is all that *worth* it. It won't help me in the long run, and to be quite honest, I haven't gotten used to it. When it comes time to bat, I can largely BS my way through a prepared presentation, but I normally always have faults when doing so. I stutter slightly, and what annoys me most is catching myself saying "um" for the umpteenth time. I keep hearing how it'll benefit me when I get a job, but I surely doubt I'd ever get myself into something where I'd have to perform such a task. My university finds it essential and requires it as a part of my degree. It's basically a psychology class, bummer...

I think I'm done for today.

Getting too sentimental and such.

Good day,

T.R.G.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Women over-lining their lips look so ****ing silly. I don't know why it annoys me so much, it just does. I wish they would stop!


----------



## That Random Guy

I think the _no fap_ thing is stupid and doesn't help you in any way. I've already pointed it out countless times that it doesn't matter what you do, so long as you don't overdo it. We're biologically structured to get aroused, and even more so to mate. *Period*. There's *no* question to that, it's just *nature* at it's finest. I feel like the only reason folks keep bringing it up is because they have become overly conscious of the act and automatically deem it as "abusive", "bad", or "dodgy". Believe me good sirs and finer females, there is no harm in pleasuring yourself. In fact, studies and articles continue to come out of how it's good for you and better for your health. Porn addiction, or rather, any type of addiction for that matter, is and will always be bad for you. There is a balance for everything. That said, everyone has their own breaking point and constitutes their own behaviors according to their own satisfaction. We're all different in that regard, you see. So, please, if you have any sense, stop making these ridiculous "no fap" threads thinking it will help you. It's not. Why would doing something unnatural give you confidence? Masturbating is not wrong and shouldn't be seen as "evil" or "irresponsible". That's irrational. It's your duty to make sure you keep your testosterone and hormones in check. If you feel guilty of the particular content you watch to get yourself off, then just change the pace. Or, better yet, just don't watch it at all. There are other alternatives, I assure you. Case in point, pleasuring yourself is neither morally or ethically bad for you, and it never will be. People state that there's a significant change after having refrained from the act following a select amount of time, but I often think that it's their own mind playing tricks on them giving them something to feel confident about. As I mentioned before, we're all different in the libido aspect, so some don't need it as often as others, that's just natural to expect. It's not rocket science. I personally don't see it as a negative behavior in either males or females, and I don't think sustaining from it is something to be happy about. If your body tells you something's wrong, you do what you can to fix it. This is in no way is me telling you to start a campaign with yourself ending up with you locked in your room all day long watching the naughties. No, see, what I want everyone to know and to become aware of is that it is not wrong for one to take care of one's own needs. It's natural. It's life. Live or let live, my friends.

Good day to you gents and gals.

Sincerely,

T.R.G.


----------



## Upgrade

Girls wearing flannel are ****ing hot omg


----------



## truant

People who feel strongly about their opinions are usually wrong.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

I'm pro
- Bernie sanders 
- socialism
- decriminalization

(Unpopular in America, popular most other countries)


----------



## Orbiter

theotherone said:


> i think people are hypocrites when it comes to life, since they don't believe in God, then who said you can just live without good judgment. You're a role Model too Bill Nye, the silly guy...
> 
> It's not Religion that's the Issue, but humanity who can't deal with anything that exists, I mean look at how they treat gay people.... that wasn't because of religion, no it was because of mockery, religion is only saving you from mockery and misguidance, and being lost with anxiety. If you ask me.
> 
> If you think God is unfair, what about yourself, are you perfect?
> 
> another thing, TV SUCKS, it's bad, no one loves one another in reality, SECOND, I'm tired of heartbreaking songs!!!!!! and lastly, no one should believe society has good judgment, when all it knows to do is stereotype, and label, perfectly sane groups of people.
> 
> u say you're about justice, but the idea of temporary hell aka "fire school" pisses you off, even though, you know crap like cannibalism exists and mass murdering, rape, domestic violence, and verbal abuse too
> 
> people who claim aliens can't exist, but zombies can, what? n why????
> 
> zombies can occur, but God can't? ok there...


Yeah, I used to think god was so damn unfair and an ******* etc.
Until one day I decided to just not believe in him.
Now I can only blame myself or other people, depending on the situation.
From a biblical standpoint though, god is a true psychopath.
Knowing the future because well, he is an omnipotent, all powerful being, yet wants to "test" his subjects?
That truly sounds like a sadist to me. lol


----------



## McFly

Vaust said:


> When I was like 7 I had cereal at my Dad's house in the dark and after I ate like half of a bowl I turned the light on and it turned out there was a bunch of ants in my cereal and I had already ate a bunch of them. I threw up and didn't eat cereal again for years until I was like 14 and decided to try again, opened up a box of cereal and yet again there were ants in it, this time I didn't eat it at least.
> 
> I haven't ate cereal since and it's been 10 years. So I've basically drank 0 milk since I was 7. Maybe that's why I'm short lol.


Groce...I remember as a toddler eating some wheaties and pointing out to my mother that there were alligators swimming in the cereal before she took it away.

And she told me later that apparently some insects must have laid eggs in the box and I was eating cereal with some sort of unknown organism uke uke uke uke


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

truant said:


> People who feel strongly about their opinions are usually wrong.


There's something about his I like. Cooler heads will prevail. There's a balance to everything. When I try to vigorously get someone to understand why I think my views are right, it just makes them get all fired up about why they think they have been right. I'd much rather write down my points of view and see if we can find some common ground thinking it through piece by piece.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Orbiter said:


> Yeah, I used to think god was so damn unfair and an ******* etc.
> Until one day I decided to just not believe in him.
> Now I can only blame myself or other people, depending on the situation.
> From a biblical standpoint though, god is a true psychopath.
> Knowing the future because well, he is an omnipotent, all powerful being, yet wants to "test" his subjects?
> That truly sounds like a sadist to me. lol


"The gods envy us. They envy us because we're mortal, because any moment may be our last. Everything is more beautiful because we're doomed. You will never be lovelier than you are now. We will never be here again."

Obviously unbiased since it's not referring to the biblical God, so was wondering what you thought about it.


----------



## Orbiter

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> "The gods envy us. They envy us because we're mortal, because any moment may be our last. Everything is more beautiful because we're doomed. You will never be lovelier than you are now. We will never be here again."
> 
> Obviously unbiased since it's not referring to the biblical God, but was wondering what you thought about it.


Sounds familiar.
My thoughts about it?
I wouldn't be such a cry baby if I had godly powers, I'd rather get into low earth orbit and deorbit myself again just for fun and greed NASA on the way down. lol
Much better than being a depressed, anxious and weak mortal.
I know, not a very interesting opinion but that's how I just think about it.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Orbiter said:


> Sounds familiar.
> My thoughts about it?
> I wouldn't be such a cry baby if I had godly powers, I'd rather get into low earth orbit and deorbit myself again just for fun and greed NASA on the way down. lol
> Much better than being a depressed, anxious and weak mortal.
> I know, not a very interesting opinion but that's how I just think about it.


But then what...after you do the things you want to do what are you going to do for eternity that will satisfy you?


----------



## Mattsy94

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm mixed on whether this is unpopular. 1) It was the biggest film of the year, 2) a lot of people said they didn't like it.
> 
> I thought Jurassic World was a fun movie. *shrug*


That's the thing. A lot of these "unpopular" opinions are actually pretty damn popular when you think about it :|


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Mattsy94 said:


> That's the thing. A lot of these "unpopular" opinions are actually pretty damn popular when you think about it :|


Maybe that's why it's called unpopular opinions and not unpopular facts lol.


----------



## Orbiter

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> But then what...after you do the things you want to do what are you going to do for eternity that will satisfy you?


When you have the choice between living as a mentally and physically weak individual that doesn't really have any choice but resignation and being an immortal being which can explore the universe, the choice tends to be easy.


----------



## Fangirl96

Elf is an extremly overrated movie. There, i said it. Every goddamn year everyone praises it as the best christmas movie ever. I've tried watching it like 5 times and i still don't like it. It's not cute. It's not funny. It's not interesting. It's not cosy. It's not christmassy. I don't get it. I will probably get murdered in my sleep for admitting this, but yolo.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Orbiter said:


> When you have the choice between living as a mentally and physically weak individual that doesn't really have any choice but resignation and being an immortal being which can explore the universe, the choice tends to be easy.


I'd didn't ask you which one you'd choose. I asked you what would you do to satisfy yourself after you've explored the universe and done all that you wanted to do, you've still got the rest of eternity, what now?


----------



## Telliblah

Nature is our enemy.


----------



## Orbiter

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> I'd didn't ask you which one you'd choose. I asked you what would you do to satisfy yourself after you've explored the universe and done all that you wanted to do, you've still got the rest of eternity, what now?


The universe is gigantic, more than you or I could ever imagine.
Make your guess.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Orbiter said:


> The universe is gigantic, more than you or I could ever imagine.
> Make your guess.


My guess is that you don't know what you would do, because however unimaginably big the universe is, eternity is still longer.

But I'll even mix things up further and say for instance that the universe also goes on forever. You know the future, you can manipulate, control, do anything to anything. Would that really satisfy you forever?

The point is you have to find the beauty in every moment, you can find that same satisfaction where you are now, just as if you were limitless.

There's more...
And even if that weren't the case, what good will it do you to spend your personal eternity wishing for things to be differently. You can spend your eternity seeking out answers, or realize the answer is present at all times.


----------



## mplo

PETA is such a phony organization, imho. They don't want people to keep pets at home, and do their best to make it difficult for people to obtain pets.

Secondly, they've physically assaulted people in the street who they see wearing a leather jacket, carrying a leather pocketbook, or whatever. 

Thirdly, they're super-obnoxious, generally and are good people to stay away from.

All told, I want nothing to do with them.


----------



## Orbiter

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> My guess is that you don't know what you would do, because however unimaginably big the universe is, eternity is still longer.
> 
> But I'll even mix things up further and say for instance that the universe also goes on forever. You know the future, you can manipulate, control, do anything to anything. Would that really satisfy you forever?
> 
> The point is you have to find the beauty in every moment, you can find that same satisfaction where you are now, just as if you were limitless.
> 
> There's more...
> And even if that weren't the case, what good will it do you to spend your personal eternity wishing for things to be differently. You can spend your eternity seeking out answers, or realize the answer is present at all times.


Cool story man.
I'd like to hear more annoying cliche philosophies which were created by ignorant humans who can't realize that WE ARE ALL DIFFERENT AND THEREFORE COPE DIFFERENTLY WITH LIFE.
I hope you get it, because I'm sick of individuals who just can't stop forcing their own believes unto others, thinking "it just has to work, because it worked for me as well".


----------



## 10k

#IHateHashtagThings
Sports are overrated and affect negatively the society (like soccer in South America)
Most of the time I don't like English. 
I think tea is better than coffee.
Rap is really good, but nowadays.... just crap. Old rap songs are the best. 2pac is overrated
The conception of get drunk to have fun is wrong. Although, appreciate a good drink it's fine.


----------



## Joe

joe is not cool


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I love iced coffee.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Orbiter said:


> Cool story man.
> I'd like to hear more annoying cliche philosophies which were created by ignorant humans who can't realize that WE ARE ALL DIFFERENT AND THEREFORE COPE DIFFERENTLY WITH LIFE.
> I hope you get it, because I'm sick of individuals who just can't stop forcing their own believes unto others, thinking "it just has to work, because it worked for me as well".


Ha I just came up with it on the spot, didn't mean to offend you, thought we were trying to have deep conversation.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

10k said:


> #IHateHashtagThings
> Sports are overrated and affect negatively the society (like soccer in South America)
> Most of the time I don't like English.
> I think tea is better than coffee.
> Rap is really good, but nowadays.... just crap. Old rap songs are the best. 2pac is overrated
> The conception of get drunk to have fun is wrong. Although, appreciate a good drink it's fine.


How does soccer negatively affect South America? Is it because it creates a divide between countries?


----------



## Orbiter

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> Ha I just came up with it on the spot, didn't mean to offend you, thought we were trying to have deep conversation.


No offense intented to you, I was in a pretty miserable mood.
I apologize.


----------



## 10k

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> How does soccer negatively affect South America? Is it because it creates a divide between countries?


Thaks for your quote, IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI !:smile2:

No, It's not about divide countries.
Sorry, let me be more specific about "South America". Let's talk about Brazil. Stadiums were built in some cities for the World Cup, and some of them are not even ready. Some of them costed plenty $$$ and this cities don't have any big soccer team. So, what is the purpose of it now? Just throwing money away with maintenance...
Sports are good. Fanaticism about it is not (my opinion).
If you have time, read this: http://thinkprogress.org/sports/201...e-world-cup-stadium-now-just-bus-parking-lot/
Sometimes I feel education, health care and public transportation are left out....
World Cup is one example.
What do you think about it?

~10k


----------



## theotherone

Orbiter said:


> Yeah, I used to think god was so damn unfair and an ******* etc.
> Until one day I decided to just not believe in him.
> Now I can only blame myself or other people, depending on the situation.
> From a biblical standpoint though, god is a true psychopath.
> Knowing the future because well, he is an omnipotent, all powerful being, yet wants to "test" his subjects?
> That truly sounds like a sadist to me. lol


God isn't a psychopath, he's more loving than you or I, but people can't see what a human life really is, therefore CLAIM God is the one at fault.


----------



## gisellemarx

I hate the Italians that live in my hometown. But just those Italians. Other Italians I don't have an opinion about.

I'm a feminist, which apparently gets me death threats on this site, but...here I go posting it again.

I hate bacon. And all forms of seafood or anything that came out of the water.

Hot coffee is gross and I can only drink it iced.


----------



## pandana

Some people on the chubbier side resemble cute over-sized babies. All I want to do is hug them and pinch their cheeks. But only some.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

10k said:


> Thaks for your quote, IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI !:smile2:
> 
> No, It's not about divide countries.
> Sorry, let me be more specific about "South America". Let's talk about Brazil. Stadiums were built in some cities for the World Cup, and some of them are not even ready. Some of them costed plenty $$$ and this cities don't have any big soccer team. So, what is the purpose of it now? Just throwing money away with maintenance...
> Sports are good. Fanaticism about it is not (my opinion).
> If you have time, read this: http://thinkprogress.org/sports/201...e-world-cup-stadium-now-just-bus-parking-lot/
> Sometimes I feel education, health care and public transportation are left out....
> World Cup is one example.
> What do you think about it?
> 
> ~10k


Ohhhh yea that makes a lot of sense. Wasting money on sports when the people are broke. Same thing with the NASA program in the US, wasting taxpayers money on the space race just for bragging rights, the war on drugs here and plenty of other things.


----------



## eukz

Christianity and Islam are bull****.


----------



## Damon

theotherone said:


> God isn't a psychopath, he's more loving than you or I, but people can't see what a human life really is, therefore CLAIM God is the one at fault.


----------



## theotherone

Damon said:


>


to be foolish is not believing God says...

God doesn't even label them as foolish until they took it too far, they deserve consequences and they deserve rewards, such as life obliges


----------



## eukz

theotherone said:


> God isn't a psychopath, he's more loving than you or I, but people can't see what a human life really is, therefore CLAIM God is the one at fault.


I'll never understand why would an almighty entity create such a defective living being like humans, get them into His faith game, all of this without their consent, and let so many of them just suffer during and after life, even for things they can't control (for example a Muslim person who's suffering in life will also suffer in Hell).


----------



## Ckg2011

Transformer movies are awesome.


----------



## theotherone

eukz said:


> I'll never understand why would an almighty entity create such a defective living being like humans, get them into His faith game, all of this without their consent, and let so many of them just suffer during and after life, even for things they can't control (for example a Muslim person who's suffering in life will also suffer in Hell).


we're all going to the same place in the end, keep that in mind. others will preach u otherwise


----------



## eukz

theotherone said:


> we're all going to the same place in the end, keep that in mind. others will preach u otherwise


Wut

Aren't supposedly Christians going to "heaven" and pagans to "hell"?


----------



## theotherone

eukz said:


> Wut
> 
> Aren't supposedly Christians going to "heaven" and pagans to "hell"?


no.

it's ONE heaven and hell, and ONE God decides that. and if you don't believe it, then you just don't get it yet, because you haven't cared enough to learn enough about it... that's all...


----------



## eukz

theotherone said:


> no.
> 
> it's ONE heaven and hell, and ONE God decides that. and if you don't believe it, then you just don't get it yet, because you haven't cared enough to learn enough about it... that's all...


Are you trolling, being stupid or something? When did I say there are 7584369302765 Heavens and Hells, and 5784375 Gods? I've stated the whole time that according to the Bible Christians are going to Heaven to meet their one God and pagans like muslims are going to Hell, and you said that we're all going to the same place. Please be more specific lady owner of the truth, you're confusing me.


----------



## theotherone

eukz said:


> Are you trolling, being stupid or something? When did I say there are 7584369302765 Heavens and Hells, and 5784375 Gods? I've stated the whole time that according to the Bible Christians are going to Heaven to meet their one God and pagans like muslims are going to Hell, and you said that we're all going to the same place. Please be more specific lady owner of the truth.


you're Rude.

5th time you're replying to me... because you can't accept that someone believes.

I'm stupid? You probably think Jesus is stupid too

i'd curse if i didn't get banned or if i was arrogant like u too


----------



## theotherone

looky here nonbelievers will ruin anything, because they can't accept anothers belief [unpopular opinion]


----------



## Twelve Keyz

the Friday the 13th movies suck. How the hell did they get away with making so many sequels? All the Halloween sequels are crap too.



Ckg2011 said:


> Transformer movies are awesome.


yeah, the 1st one was great... it was something totally new at the time it was released. It started the trend of all those effects-driven robot movies (e.g. iron man, real steel, pacific rim, etc).

3rd one was ok too.


----------



## eukz

theotherone said:


> you're Rude.
> 
> 5th time you're replying to me... because you can't accept that someone believes.
> 
> I'm stupid? You probably think Jesus is stupid too
> 
> i'd curse if i didn't get banned or if i was arrogant like u to


What the hell.

1. I'm rude and arrogant because I'm replying to you?

2. I haven't called you stupid. I asked if you were being stupid because of how you distorted what I said.

3. I don't think Jesus is stupid.

4. I'm glad you can't curse here, because I've heard believers cursing enough in my life.

5. I'm trying to debate, and you can't understand my posts, reply nonsense, and now you play the victim card and totally bail from the discussion.

Please make sense...


----------



## theotherone

eukz said:


> What the hell.
> 
> 1. I'm rude and arrogant because I'm replying to you?
> 
> 2. I haven't called you stupid. I asked if you were being stupid because of how you distorted what I said.
> 
> 3. I don't think Jesus is stupid.
> 
> 4. I'm glad you can't curse here, because I've heard believers cursing enough in my life.
> 
> 5. I'm trying to debate, and you can't understand my posts, reply nonsense, and now you play the victim card and totally bail from the discussion.
> 
> Please make sense...


YOU'RE STILL A TROLL. ENOUGH. u know very well, you're just messing around

for u it's a joke, for me it's get out of my face already


----------



## eukz

theotherone said:


> YOU'RE STILL A TROLL. ENOUGH. u know very well, you're just messing around
> 
> for u it's a joke, for me it's get out of my face already


I'll leave you alone because honestly I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Estillum

I have a really hard time getting into crime fiction, largely due to the fact that I immediately want all the characters to die. To me the only good Mafia story is one that ends with all the major characters being mulched by the Punisher.


----------



## Sabreena

eukz said:


> Are you trolling, being stupid or something? When did I say there are 7584369302765 Heavens and Hells, and 5784375 Gods? I've stated the whole time that according to the Bible Christians are going to Heaven to meet their one God and pagans like muslims are going to Hell, and you said that we're all going to the same place. Please be more specific lady owner of the truth, you're confusing me.


I didn't know Christians considered Muslims "pagans." The only thing I've learned from 12+ years of Islamic education is that "pagans" are everyone who doesn't belong to an Abrahamic religion. So Hinduism, Buddhism, Zorastrians, folk religions etc.

Christians, Muslims, and Jews are better than everyone else because they originate from one prophet (Abraham) and are (kind of) monothiestic, believing in similar concepts of Heaven-Hell-Judgement Day and the Quran is kind of an amalgamation of the Bible which is itself derived from the Torah...yeah, religion is wierd.


----------



## Strikn

We're all going to rot in the ground end of story.


----------



## FrostShard

I like Frozen more than The Lion King


----------



## unemployment simulator

they should have ended the terminator series with the second movie. the following films were a shadow of the greatness that was 1 and 2. the tv series was ****e also.


----------



## SneekySnee

My unpopular opinions

I actually enjoyed the Star Wars prequels


----------



## NikingZ

I dont think Justin Bieber's music is bad. Not to say I like his music but I was always kinda neutral to him.


----------



## Estillum

The idea that a man hitting a women is inherently equivalent to a man hitting a newborn baby in it's soft spot is ridiculous and sexist.


----------



## Cascades

I don't care about your kids. I don't care how high they can count up to or how well behaved they've been. No, they're not cute.

...But in saying that, I don't hate all kids. I like the quiet, well behaved ones who actually are cute.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Cake isn't all that. I said it. Fight me!


----------



## andretti

i dont think abortion is wrong and i have kids.
i hate star wars
most super hero movies are garbage
hamburgers , fried chicken and hot dogs are disgusting. 
baseball sucks
game of thrones is trash
kevin hart isnt funny
most popular music is horrible
minimum wage should be 20 dollars an hour
kendrick lamar is overrated
voting is bs . 
politics/gov are all smoke and mirrors. it doesnt mean anything. the government doesnt care about us.


----------



## dusknoir99

Dusknoir is a cool pokemon


----------



## 2Milk

"most super hero movies are garbage"

Dog **** > superman, Iron man, The Avengers, Dark Night etc...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

JustThisGuy said:


> Cake isn't all that. I said it. Fight me!


:no for shame.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> :no for shame.


No...



2Milk said:


> "most super hero movies are garbage"
> 
> Dog **** > superman, Iron man, The Avengers, Dark Night etc...


 ...this is a shame. ^


----------



## Repix

I don't understand how PewDiePie is funny in any way..
And how Youtubers goes from their original "I wanna make sure to stay original and continue to do what I started." to "Now I'm just gonna record me not having fun in a game and just use it as a way for me to make stupid jokes and yell over absolutely nothing showing how much I don't care about this game, then continue to cut the footage into smaller parts and share this unoriginal cr*p"

And some other part of me just says.. you know what dude? good job getting those brainless fans to watch you and make those advertisement companies pay you large amounts of cash that most people have to work for from 5AM-6PM.


If I had made a video saying that, I would get 30.000 dislikes without anyone actually watching the reasons in the video and 2 people agreeing.
I guess that's how a brainwashed cult works..


----------



## dusknoir99

^YES


----------



## smeeble

-Alcohol is gross
-I hate gen 1 of Pokemon
-Nutella isn't that good
-Pulp orange juice isnt that bad
-eating sweet things in the morning makes me sick
-I don't believe in respecting other people's opinions if it disrespects the existence of other people
-I don't believe there should have to be a 'reason' for a abortion, I think you should beable to get one whenever you want
-Thigh gaps are gross
-It makes me mad when people care more about animals than people in need
-I don't like Iphones, they're too expensive and break too easily (also I don't like their emojis)
-Most let's players are annoying
-Muscly girls aren't gross and are actually really hot
-You don't need to get married or have a romantic partner to be happy
-Life is strange is the worst game I've ever played


----------



## smeeble

dusknoir99 said:


> Dusknoir is a cool pokemon


That's a unpopular opinion? :0


----------



## Repix

smeeble said:


> That's a unpopular opinion? :0


Yes. The only cool Pokemon is Stunfisk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coldplay are watered down Radiohead.

ohhhhhh no I don't really care though.


----------



## eukz

Role-playing video games suck. Waste of time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Repix said:


> Yes. The only cool Pokemon is Stunfisk.


Nope clearly the coolest Pokemon is Ludicolo it's practically in the name colo. cool. coolo.










(Also Charmander and Charizard and Dragonite and Umbreon and all the other cool Pokemon. There are quite a few on my favourite list.)


----------



## Qolselanu

Extroverts get a bad rap.


----------



## Repix

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nope clearly the coolest Pokemon is Ludicolo it's practically in the name colo. cool. coolo.
> 
> <snip>


But Stunfisk is so useless It's cool! :bah


----------



## lonerroom

Unpopular opinions huh? Okay....

- I don't like Star Wars

- I don't like today's music

- I don't like most of today's movies

- I don't like people born in the late 80's or early 90's

- I don't like candy

- I HATE World Of Warcraft

- I HATE online gaming and the trolls that dominate it

- I will NEVER say the word "epic"

- I think bathrooms are the most comforting room in the house

- I never heard a Lady Gaga song and I don't want to

- I think rectangles and triangles are cute

- I don't take Iphone camera pictures of people who fall down, I help them get up instead

- I don't text and walk/drive

- I am not obsessed with Phone Screens

- I LOVE Spinach so much

- I LOVE oldies music from the olden days of black and white

- I never used an IPad and don't want to

- Chocolate and Mint mixed together makes me want to vomit

- Blue Otter Pops taste like Windex


----------



## cosmicKitten

lonerroom said:


> - Chocolate and Mint mixed together makes me want to vomit


this one right here

anything mint chocolate is an abomination in my books


----------



## lonerroom

cosmicKitten said:


> this one right here
> 
> anything mint chocolate is an abomination in my books


it tastes awful


----------



## TumblrAddict

Nutella is gross and so are the pink starbursts.


----------



## Kevin001

TumblrAddict said:


> Nutella is gross and so are the pink starbursts.


:O Pink starburst are the best.


----------



## 629753

I believe in myself and in people.

I believe people can persuade their dreams.

I believe everyone is trying to sound cool by copying their friends, and that causes unhappiness because you are being a sheep and not doing what you really want.

Yup.


----------



## andretti

Hot dogs hamburgers and pizza and fried chicken are disgusting .
Iphones are overrated
Iebron James is overrated. 
Holidays are wack. Following holidays is corny. 
Jordan shoes are wack. 
Kissing is boring. 
Slavery still exist. Most of us are just modern day slaves. 
There should be a limit on how many kids a person should be able to have. We are overpopulated as it is. 
Humans are evil. 
Equality doesn't exist and will never exist. People aren't born equal. 
You should be able to live off minimum wage 
Friend zone doesn't exist 
Suicide should be legal.
Having a kid is not some big achievement neither is getting married. 
People in the military aren't heroes neither are cops. They get paid and it's a job. They aren't volunteering out of the goodness of they heart.


----------



## BAH

This opinion is popular


----------



## Charmander

lonerroom said:


> - I don't like people born in the late 80's or early 90's


I'm just intrigued. :lol


----------



## eukz

This meme really annoys me, because I hate TWD.


----------



## SilentLyric

working full time doesn't make sense. it is very hard to do the things you find interesting full time, and those are the things that should be done 8 (or more) hours per day. why does your passion have to be boxed away into a hobby? so soul-crushing. it's funny because I get told by coworkers that I work hard, and I was told I worked hard in school by my parents, but I don't want a worth ethic for mindless production, I want work ethic into a creative project of my own...like I would rather be known as being a creative genius instead of a workhorse...I overheard a coworker saying "well it least it pays the bills", but that would never be enough for me. you shouldn't have to choose when you see two hands sticking out to you, "here, choose being able to survive another day, or choose being able to do what actually makes you happy". it's just not right, and the way the education system is setup it feels like it doesn't cater to creative or artistic people at all, it's just for being able to churn out answers and listen to authority. even when I was doing well in school it still bummed me out and gave me sadness episodes enough to make my head hurt, because I wasn't doing it out of skill and a call to do them, but because I had to to do them or else I failed. is doing something well valid if your forced to do it? can you feel great about being right because you would risk consequence anyways?

and yeah I guess everyone can do whatever they want, but I guess it's just a coincidence that everyone pressures you to follow a certain path, only those bright and brave enough already started walking the other way.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I forgive who I want to forgive and I'm not a bad person for not forgiving someone just because they are "sorry"

People do bad things because they choose to. They have to live with this decision even if they had a valid reason. 

The correct emotion that should be expressed when someone is sorry is shame NOT sadness. 

I should not have to degrade myself so that other people feel better. Thats on them. 

I am friends with who I want to be. 

I dont have to be friends with fake people because they fake cry about it.


----------



## Moxria

I love broccoli


----------



## Mr Fluff

:grin2: I think grass lawns are stupid; they're pretty much an ecological disaster and a massive waste of time.
The only place a lawn is useful is at public park or sport park.

KILL ALL THE LAWNS! >
instead grow native plants/shrubs and flowers, or vegetableshttp://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SilentLyric said:


> working full time doesn't make sense. it is very hard to do the things you find interesting full time, and those are the things that should be done 8 (or more) hours per day. why does your passion have to be boxed away into a hobby? so soul-crushing. it's funny because I get told by coworkers that I work hard, and I was told I worked hard in school by my parents, but I don't want a worth ethic for mindless production, I want work ethic into a creative project of my own...like I would rather be known as being a creative genius instead of a workhorse...I overheard a coworker saying "well it least it pays the bills", but that would never be enough for me. you shouldn't have to choose when you see two hands sticking out to you, "here, choose being able to survive another day, or choose being able to do what actually makes you happy". it's just not right, and the way the education system is setup it feels like it doesn't cater to creative or artistic people at all, *it's just for being able to churn out answers and listen to authority. *even when I was doing well in school it still bummed me out and gave me sadness episodes enough to make my head hurt, because I wasn't doing it out of skill and a call to do them, but because I had to to do them or else I failed. is doing something well valid if your forced to do it? can you feel great about being right because you would risk consequence anyways?
> 
> and yeah I guess everyone can do whatever they want, but I guess it's just a coincidence that everyone pressures you to follow a certain path, only those bright and brave enough already started walking the other way.


----------



## SplendidBob

I really want to post my list in this thread, but it contains things that will irritate _a lot_ of people so I will skip it.



Moxria said:


> I love broccoli


I will say that this is probably the most perverse thing I have read in a long time


----------



## Hank Scorpio

When asked what your gender is you should look between your legs and answer accordingly, not make up some goofy new term just because you don't identify with the gender stereotypes.


----------



## TranquilityLane

andretti said:


> Hot dogs hamburgers and pizza and fried chicken are disgusting .
> Iphones are overrated
> Iebron James is overrated.
> Holidays are wack. Following holidays is corny.
> Jordan shoes are wack.
> Kissing is boring.
> Slavery still exist. Most of us are just modern day slaves.
> There should be a limit on how many kids a person should be able to have. We are overpopulated as it is.
> Humans are evil.
> Equality doesn't exist and will never exist. People aren't born equal.
> You should be able to live off minimum wage
> Friend zone doesn't exist
> *Suicide should be legal.*
> Having a kid is not some big achievement neither is getting married.
> People in the military aren't heroes neither are cops. They get paid and it's a job. They aren't volunteering out of the goodness of they heart.


I don't think that suicide is illegal.


----------



## andretti

TranquilityLane said:


> I don't think that suicide is illegal.


Euthanasia isnt legal except for a couple states in the us iirc.


----------



## TranquilityLane

andretti said:


> Euthanasia isnt legal except for a couple states in the us iirc.


Ah, that's what you mean. Yeah, it sucks that the government is "allowed" to decide who can die and who can't.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I think anybody described (or even worse, self described) as the manic pixie dream girl/loveable nerdy super random dude type is a big phony. I honestly think its a big act. Nobody is that *****ing whimsical all the time. I always feel those types of people are glossing over some massive issues that will soon show through the hairline cracks when they run out of energy trying to emulate some character from a film.


----------



## layitontheline

People who admire selflessness above all else make me roll my eyes. Not sure I believe it's even possible for a sane person to act without concern for himself as his primary motive, whether he is aware of it or not - even most so-called altruistic acts come down to benefiting ourselves, bringing pleasure to ourselves, or avoiding unpleasant emotions. But even if it were possible, that's what you admire most in someone? The fact that they don't value their own existence enough to put themselves first? Selfishness=bad, how dare you make your happiness and your goals a priority in your life! Selflessness=respectable, oh how I love a useless doormat getting taken advantage of by everyone more clever and ambitious than he. Grow up.


----------



## 629753

Jay-z is handsome.
Kanye west just wants to be loved.
Justin Bieber is cool
Eminem deep down is a nice person
The celebrities most people love are normally douchebags with a fake facade
Lil wayne is gay (Im not making this up) and people choose to turn the other cheek.


----------



## 629753

layitontheline said:


> People who admire selflessness above all else make me roll my eyes. Not sure I believe it's even possible for a sane person to act without concern for himself as his primary motive, whether he is aware of it or not - even most so-called altruistic acts come down to benefiting ourselves, bringing pleasure to ourselves, or avoiding unpleasant emotions. But even if it were possible, that's what you admire most in someone? The fact that they don't value their own existence enough to put themselves first? Selfishness=bad, how dare you make your happiness and your goals a priority in your life! Selflessness=respectable, oh how I love a useless doormat getting taken advantage of by everyone more clever and ambitious than he. Grow up.


I agree. People put the word "Selfish" like its a bad term. Selfish is putting yourself and your goals infront of everyone elses. That is not bad, that is doing whats the best for yourself, wich everyone should do, what people confuse it to be is putting yourself first but hurting everyone else to reach that got (ironic since most people do this)


----------



## Ckg2011

Batman V Superman Dawn of Justice is a great movie. :yes


----------



## sajs

I'm hot.


----------



## Barakiel

I wish I could just stay away from all these social justice/political debates that go absolutely nowhere, but that's pretty much impossible with my unhealthy addiction to tumblr.

Generally I feel there are some pretty toxic attitudes being promoted in the name of social justice, but at the same time so many of these "anti-sjw" types are guilty of the same toxic rhetoric and I've only seen the same extremist black-and-white thinking from both sides. If anything it's taking quite a toll on my mental health, as overly dramatic as that may sound... :afr


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Starbucks has horrible beverages. How is there always so many people there?


----------



## JohnDoe26

I hate summer.


----------



## Friendonkey

I like Iggy Azalea's rapping...


----------



## Fun Spirit

-I'm not interested in sex
{This is why I consider myself Asexual}

-I didn't like Star Wars the force awaken 

-I don't like these new shows today
{Empire, Orange is the New Black, and many more}

-I ain't too fond of celebrities
{I could care less}

-I have a FaceBook account even though I don't use it. I don't use social media. 
{Perfer forums.}


----------



## SilentStrike

Godzilla is not the best giant monster franchise ever, that goes to Ultraman, and since we are speaking of Ultraman i would like to say neither the original or Ultraseven are the best of the franchise, those would be Ultraman Nexus and Ultraman Leo.

There is good stuff being made all the time, just because you prefer to focus on old movies, music or things like that does not mean that there are not good media being made today.

Social Media is boring, everything is just a fake image people want to present of themselves and i really do not care about 99% of stuff that is posted on social media.

Aliens absolutely do exist, they just never ever were in planet Earth and chances are very high that no alien species even know we exist.

Humans are not rational and are more like animals than we think, i mean, look at how many dumb attitudes and people exist in this world, we still follow our basic instincts most of the time, hell, look at rapists or murderers, there is no rational explanation for stuff like that and most say they were compelled to do it, hell, Jeffrey Dahmer, a horrible serial killer even said he got no enjoyment out of killing and really hated doing it, to the point he had to get incredbily drunk to even be able to attempt it, and his mind was so horrified by some of his murders he completely forgot about them and yet he felt a compulsion to kill and his body felt absolutely awful if he did not kill anyone, that was very recent.

I think we are still in an transition to being rational, but we are still evolving, and the stress of our animalistic and rational halves are what causes our worst urges, it is that stress that compels us to kill, rape, some being unable to care for others, steal, abuse other people and other horrible stuff, it is in our DNA for the time being and only until much later will humans actually evolve into being good, unfortunately i think we already screwed up our planet or will screw up our planet so badly that humans will never get to that point.


----------



## Barakiel

Just because you can call all your ideas "theory" doesn't actually mean they have any validity whatsoever (looking at you redpillers and radfems).


----------



## Wanderlust26

Fake lashes are ugly!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Blowjobs are a disgrace.


----------



## Hutetu

I find Harry Potter boring :um


----------



## eukz

^ Me too. Voldemort was a kind of joke and the conflict was far from epic.


----------



## cybernaut

I personally never cared for online dating because eventually reaches that stage where people ask to see pictures of you (not nudes, just regular everyday photos). I personally hate taking regular pictures, period. I'm just one of those types who like how they look in person yet hates taking pictures.

At least whenever I hook up with people locally, they just take me for 'how I am' then we can go forth in there. No pictures involved.


----------



## truant

Most of my opinions are unpopular. It's probably easier just to link a bunch of my posts.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I love many Nickelback songs such as Savin' Me, Someday, Far Away, If Today Was Your Last Day, Lullaby, Gotta Be Somebody, and more.

I don't care for Game of Thrones. 

I think the Switch hardware is butt ugly; even cheap Chinese knockoff products look better. 

Netflix is a waste of time.

Neil deGrasse Tyson's opinions are overrated and self-righteous. 

Tim Cook is a joke. Phil Schiller is an *******. And instead of focusing on thinness on Apple products, Jony Ive should focus on thinning his fat arse. 

Heavy Indian accent sucks. 

I hate our president (Duterte) because he's a sexist, murdering dictator who only cares about the ends, never considering the means.

Davao City is overrated.

Assisted suicide and euthanasia should be legal and available for those with severe depression. 

iPhone is an overpriced piece of ****. 

I love it when typhoons hit the country. I don't care for the destruction; I just like the cold weather. 

Zelda and Monster Hunter games are overrated. 

Pewdiepie is overrated.

The Lord of the Rings books are overrated.

Neil Gaiman is overrated.

Why bother wasting resources to saving endangered species? Just let them all die!

I no longer practice Roman Catholicism, but I think changing the Apostles' Creed is stupid and very unnecessary.

Suicide is not selfish nor cowardice. It's a way out.


----------



## Moxi

FunkyFedoras said:


> Starbucks has horrible beverages. How is there always so many people there?


The hot chocolate has a gritty, bitter aftertaste.


----------



## momentsunset

I liked Iron man 3...
I like curly hair on guys. for some reason other girls have seemed to make fun of the guys I dated for having curly hair :/ I think it's cute, and I like playing with the curls.


----------



## Rains

River In The Mountain said:


> I think anybody described (or even worse, self described) as the manic pixie dream girl/loveable nerdy super random dude type is a big phony. I honestly think its a big act. Nobody is that *****ing whimsical all the time. I always feel those types of people are glossing over some massive issues that will soon show through the hairline cracks when they run out of energy trying to emulate some character from a film.


I thought this was just a mythical movie character to help pivot the protagonist into personal growth and a magical life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rains said:


> I thought this was just a mythical movie character to help pivot the protagonist into personal growth and a magical life.


Yeah lol people like that don't really exist, because those characters are 2D. Though you do get eccentric/quirky people but everyone has a dark side


----------



## lackofflife

huawei 6x is better than iphone 6
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

its like when people romanticise a character in fiction who is an alcoholic for example. person watches the show and thinks this guy is such a cool funny guy who just has a few problems. in reality the character he is portraying is probably a total git with more baggage than heathrows lost property! a lot of alcoholics are aggressive,abusive and violent people.


----------



## konas8

omgummybears said:


> It's say an unpopular opinion, not list things you dislike...
> 
> Here's an opinion: A lot of y'all are pretty heartless.


Like/dislike is a form of opinion.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I dislike myself.


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah lol people like that don't really exist, because those characters are 2D. Though you do get eccentric/quirky people but everyone has a dark side


I remember that guy from Californication:


----------



## cybernaut

I really dont care to talk to people everyday. I dont have that kind of time and its draining.Once or twice a week will suffice. .

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## River In The Mountain

Rains said:


> I thought this was just a mythical movie character to help pivot the protagonist into personal growth and a magical life.


It is, hence my annoyance at people trying to emulate these character types.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Barakiel said:


> I wish I could just stay away from all these social justice/political debates that go absolutely nowhere, but that's pretty much impossible with my unhealthy addiction to tumblr.


If I can delete my anti-sjw tumblr account, you can too. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Here is an opinion:

*Opinions are like *******s. Everyone has one, and they all ****ing stink.*


----------



## cybernaut

If you're going to leave a website (not talking about here, more so social media), then just leave. No need for a multi pargraph sobstory and fishing for likes and comments for your departure.



Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## gthopia94

I hate the kardashians. They're talentless, they're fake as ****, hence why I think that they're overrated for the aforementioned reasons.

I also believe that if a female strikes you, you have the right to strike her back.

Oh and **** political correctless as its done nothings but stifle this generation of its true potential.


----------



## 2Milk

Why do many soldiers feel like they deserve special treatment in the civilian world? No one forced you to enlist, you're not saving the world, sit down.


----------



## JohnB

2Milk said:


> Why do many soldiers feel like they deserve special treatment in the civilian world? No one forced you to enlist, you're not saving the world, sit down.


Choosing to stand up and be a part of something bigger. They are defending the world as you know it. Yes, there is a lot of *** holes also but many are trained to kill. Its hard for some to change from kill kill kill back to normal.


----------



## Kevin001

Premarital sex is wrong and sad to see.


----------



## cmed

Youtube Red > Hulu > Netflix

don't @ me


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think the left secretly loves Trump. He makes it too easy for them. Nobody seems to like that opinion for some odd reason.


----------



## jasiesmith

Love this


----------



## jasiesmith

Do a chin up?


----------



## CNikki

Pointing out studies and statistics /=/ being a bigot or whatever other label you see fit.


----------



## discopotato

"on fleek"
"bae"
"yolo"

I can't stand it when people use these terms when speaking. I just cant take them seriously.


----------



## 3stacks

discopotato said:


> "on fleek"
> "bae"
> "yolo"
> 
> I can't stand it when people use these terms when speaking. I just cant take them seriously.


 That should be a popular opinion by now lol


----------



## Kevin001

Pickles are gross


----------



## Stray Bullet

Kevin001 said:


> Premarital sex is wrong and sad to see.


Marriage is wrong and sad to see.


----------



## Kevin001

Stray Bullet said:


> Marriage is wrong and sad to see.


I think most people might agree with you so that is why mine is the unpopular opinion


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postgenderism

pretty strong supporter of most of transhumanism, but as a whole it's less unpopular these days but the above is of course controversial.

Strongly support rehabilitative justice.

I have other controversial opinions that I won't go into here.

Jesus/Satan is pretty hot romantic. (It is actually hot too often there was a fic with crossdressing Satan too ... something about corruption but I'm emphasising romantic.)

Actually I tend to at least get curious about some ****ing weird pairings at times like Ted/AM who are characters from I have no mouth but I must scream. There are exactly 4 fanfics and only one was good (by good I apparently mean graphic violence that involved eyes being ripped out among other things, sex and mpreg. But it was well written though and there was that bit where Ted was enjoying the sex so...)

cute androgynous guys should wear pigtails. Sometimes at least. So cute.


----------



## discopotato

3stacks said:


> That should be a popular opinion by now lol


It should be but I don't think it is yet, sadly :blank


----------



## rmb1990

Imagine dragons, Coldplay, nickelback, ed sheeran, Macklemore and countless other “popular” bands and singers friggen suck. Modern music is ded.


----------



## AussiePea

rmb1990 said:


> Imagine dragons, Coldplay, nickelback, ed sheeran, Macklemore and countless other "popular" bands and singers friggen suck. Modern music is ded.


Listen to the non mainstream stuff, you'll quickly realise how much brilliant music exists nowadays.


----------



## rmb1990

AussiePea said:


> Listen to the non mainstream stuff, you'll quickly realise how much brilliant music exists nowadays.


What bands are you referring to? I have yet to be blown away by much.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't like drugs.


----------



## Maslow

I thought the musical Hamilton was way overpriced. It was pretty good, though.


----------



## Maslow

I think most contemporary music sucks.


----------



## 3stacks

discopotato said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be a popular opinion by now lol
> 
> 
> 
> It should be but I don't think it is yet, sadly
Click to expand...

 Ha hopefully one day soon then.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

karenw said:


> Could be unpopular, I don't get the hype over James Corden.







'Is James the best director I've worked for? Tough question. He's certainly a director I've worked for.' - Tom Hiddleston.

'you've got to get me out of here, it's a huge mistake. No we're in a movie theatre. I dunno James Dordon, Corbyn? I don't know who he is.' - Cate Blanchett


----------



## Mlt18

Pregnant people aren't all that.


----------



## Stray Bullet

Kevin001 said:


> I think most people might agree with you so that is why mine is the unpopular opinion


Most people are either married or want to be married eventually.
People who never get married are considered failure.

Neither of our opinions are popular.


----------



## Cascades

Children aren't always cute, or adorable. They can be really, *really* annoying.


----------



## SplendidBob

Looks aren't very beneficial in life.


----------



## aquariusrising

I don’t trust Meghan Markle and think she is shifty or fake 

I think pit bulls are dangerous and should be banned


----------



## Kinable

Anime: Dub > Sub
Spiderman 3 > Spiderman 2
2003 is the best year for movies
Winrar > 7zip
Windows Vista was actually good


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A pitbull is only as dangerous as the idiot who finds a way to get killed by a dog.


----------



## naes

The new Avengers movie was meh.


----------



## naes

splendidbob said:


> Looks aren't very beneficial in life.


How would you know? xDDDD


----------



## crimeclub

naes said:


> How would you know? xDDDD


How dare you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

People should be allowed to sue their parents if they grow up and decide they don't like the way their life turned out. Assuming their parents are still alive. There would (of course) be some kind of cap on how much they could sue for. If nothing else, they would be allowed to move back in whether the parents want them to or not. They wanted them bad enough to have them in the first place. It's not the kid's fault they exist. And if it isn't their fault they exist, it can't possibly be their fault that whatever went wrong to make their life suck happened.

Oh, I suppose that technically you could sue your parents already but it would be unlikely to win anything. Thre should be some kind of law that makes such a lawsuit an automatic win for the kid. Like how it is in an auto accident. In certain instances, it's always your fault automatically.


----------



## SplendidBob

naes said:


> How would you know? xDDDD


The way your grandad undresses me with his eyes :b.


----------



## Wren611

Oohh, I have many unpopular opinions.

People who wear make-up look hideous, most women today look like clowns with their red lipstick and thick, dark eyebrows, which is really disturbing, and are much more appealing to look at when their faces are left natural. They also look younger, fresher and cleaner without it, and it makes me question what's going on upstairs - why are they so insecure about their faces?

Following on from that... you're not "brave" if you take off your make up for a video or charity or something along those lines.

Parents who complain about being parents, but in such a way that "those without kids can't possibly understand what hard work is until you become a parent yourself". Get over yourselves! It was your own choice to create life, stop implying it's the be all and end all outside the "baby bubble" you're stuck inside.

"Help for Heroes" annoys me. They're not heroes if they're contributing to war. A hero is a firefighter, a doctor; someone who saves lives, not takes them, or supports those who takes them.

And following on from that... Remembrance Day is overrated.

People like Guy Fawkes, Adolf Hitler and Elliot Rodgers were let down.

I don't get the hate for modern music artists such as Justin Bieber. Each decade, from the 50/60s, had a variety of musics, from pop to classical to jazz and rock and funk and reggae and blues and hip hop and disco and techno and country and metal, and this is why music is so beautiful. It's not supposed to be all one genre, it's not supposed to all sound the same, it's not supposed to be made by one artist, and anyone is more than welcome to try it and make it a career for themselves. Each generation can remember when we had novelty songs, one-hit wonders, anthems that'll never get old. We had it all back then, and it's now the younger generation's turn.

Not enough people are logical and objective. Stupidity, greed and fear has got people into power, and that's ridiculous.

Labradors just aren't that interesting. Once you've seen one, you've seen them all. "Oh, but they're so smart, they can lead the blind". Can they? Well, so can a stick.


----------



## naes

splendidbob said:


> The way your grandad undresses me with his eyes :b.


Sh111133333tttt! xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wren611 said:


> Oohh, I have many unpopular opinions.
> 
> People who wear make-up look hideous, most women today look like clowns with their red lipstick and thick, dark eyebrows, which is really disturbing, and are much more appealing to look at when their faces are left natural. They also look younger, fresher and cleaner without it, and it makes me question what's going on upstairs - why are they so insecure about their faces?


The thing is though people don't just wear it because they're insecure but because they want to signal something to other people or as a general form of expression or creative expression.

Personally I don't wear it, but I like how it looks on others especially guys.

---

There was something I thought about posting in here the other day if this thread popped up again but I can't remember what it was now hmm... Think I posted a bunch here before though. I have a lot.

Let me think (this isn't it but yeah)...

Society mostly exists to keep men in line. This includes the obvious like reducing danger/destruction via a combination of social engineering and seperating dangerous men from others, but it also includes using them to generate resources so encouraging them to work really hard.

Generally speaking in Human systems, women are the prize men get for good behaviour. So basically society owns men, men own women.

At this point in time (in developed countries,) women are also being significantly more productive, though not as productive as a group as men are as a group. But capitalist systems like that because it maximises resources.

However when men no longer feel that this is working out for them (particuarly noteable in Japan,) they tend to rebel against society by not following basic expectations. This is a threat to society because it can no longer control those men so they have to find ways to demonise them. This is generally made easy for them because a small minority of men who are not incentivised to obey will be very violent and a lot of men will be angry and bitter (because they are unable to let go.)

Other people will go along with it too. Most conversation is trying to signal something though. Alliegence to an ingroup like society for example.

Most people enjoy this system because it rewards them to a degree they deem adequate and it fits their sexuality. To the extent that they have issues with it, it's generally not enough for them to make radical changes and after all they'd have to overpower their sexualities to do so. When they do, they're not happy. But they'll whine about higher level stuff like **** shaming or beta males and demand change they don't really want. Heh.

I think we should also at some point, and gradually of course, reduce psychological and physical sexual dimorphism. This mostly requires solutions that don't exist yet.

I think.. We'll actually need space travel as well. To create new societies for strange offshoots of Humanity that want to try new things without being held back.

Lol reminds me of that line.

'They been trying hard just to make us all vanish I suggest they put a flag on a whole 'nother planet.'

That's a snappy line but actually - Yes, it may be a step towards the solution. At the very least you can't assume that the majority whose desires conflict with yours, will be open to change. And I'm also reminded of Satan and all the similar stories/characters. The story exists for a reason. Aside from being spun into propaganda


----------



## Chevy396

Fate has decided that I will be one of the first cyborg person to live forever.


----------



## appledapple

i would rather be with someone who is laid back with their looks, like little to no makeup, and the general "idc what others think" deal lol.

not sure if this one is an unpopular opinion, but i think taller women are VERY attractive


----------



## seff

*Kirby Battle Royale is better than Fortnite*

pls dont kill me


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fight Club is a creepy movie.


----------



## aquariusrising

I hate eggs
I don’t wear makeup and think it is a waste of time and cash...I mean guys only want to date you if you wear it..:/


----------



## novalax

appledapple said:


> i would rather be with someone who is laid back with their looks, like little to no makeup, and the general "idc what others think" deal lol.
> 
> not sure if this one is an unpopular opinion, but i think taller women are VERY attractive





aquariusrising said:


> I hate eggs
> I don't wear makeup and think it is a waste of time and cash...I mean guys only want to date you if you wear it..:/


Is this not a match made in heaven?


----------



## appledapple

@novalax oh my god haha


----------



## vela

I can't stand celebrities and I really don't care what's going on in their lives. I don't know these people so why should I care? Fame is means nothing to me and I don't think famous people are any more special than the rest of us.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Big boobs on women is gross-looking.


----------



## cybernaut

-Social media does not make us more 'connected.'

-The internet has brought out the stupidity in most people instead of making us 'more knowledgeable'

-The 'excessive' emphasis on higher education in the US is a bunch of f^cked up idealism and lies fed to adolescents by parents and the American society.

-People should have the right to invest in assisted suicide services for themselves. Especially for cases in which a person has a lifelong health disease and would rather die than cope/suffer from unbearable health conditions. Or, would rather die than spend all of their life stuck in a hospital.

*Bonus*: I can't wait until I reach my 30s.


----------



## komorikun

People who don't drink or do drugs cause they are afraid of "losing control" have something sinister to hide.

Makeup is way more fun, easy, and instant than dieting or exercising. Cheaper than buying fashionable clothes too.


----------



## cybernaut

The phrase "good vibes" really needs to die.

In reality, the negativity, greed, cruelty, and unfairness in this world far outweigh the positive. The world does not revolve around your little safe zone and your obnoxious social media account. Get out of your little bubble, please.


----------



## wmu'14

Nintendo >>>>>>>>>>>> Microsoft/Sony
GameCube>>>>>>>>>>>Xbox/PS2

The MCU isn't that great.

Drake & Josh > Keenan & Kel

Tangled > Frozen

I don't mind when movie trailers spoil some of the movie.



komorikun said:


> Makeup is way more fun, easy, and instant than dieting or exercising. Cheaper than buying fashionable clothes too.


I wish guys could make themselves more physically attractive with makeup too.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

I think Ann Wilson was hot back in the mid to late 80s.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Meghan Markle's wedding dress looks so boring. I can't believe that cost 1 gazillion dollars.


----------



## SplendidBob

Mabel Pines said:


> Big boobs on women is gross-looking.


I am fine with big boobs, but prefer smaller. Pear shape. Waist to hip ratio. :yes.



komorikun said:


> People who don't drink or do drugs cause they are afraid of "losing control" have something sinister to hide.


:lol

Was going to say I never lose control, but when I took kratom I lost control in a terrifying saccharin sweet kind of "people are amazing, yet I feel sober way". Sending messages to people on that was ****ing weird when I woke up the next day.

Also higher dose pregabalin was ****ing horrible for losing entire swathes of memory not knowing exactly what I did while on it. Pretty sure I just sat here though lol.



komorikun said:


> Makeup is way more fun, easy, and instant than dieting or exercising. Cheaper than buying fashionable clothes too.


Was actually going to say in this thread:

"I like very feminine looking women" and
"I like makeup on women".

I think its sortof illegal for men to say that kind of thing now.



wmu'14 said:


> I wish guys could make themselves more physically attractive with makeup too.


Be careful what you wish for, makeup is like an oligopoly initiating a price war. It just results in everyone having to wear it (drop prices) to compete I think. Plus I am not sure it levels the playing field at all, since some women (the more naturally attractive ones) seem to benefit amazingly from it. So if men routinely wore makeup, they all would, so everyone would gain making it pointless . The only time you would significantly benefit is if you were wearing it and other men weren't. Which, amusingly is now (yet the idea is horrifying to all men even though if used super subtly it might confer an advantage).

There is also already mens makeup http://www.asos.com/men/a-to-z-of-brands/mmuk/cat/?cid=26857 how it differs from womens makeup I have no idea lol, but men are starting to wear it more routinely.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> People who don't drink or do drugs cause they are afraid of "losing control" have something sinister to hide.


No, it's just very neurotic.

They are afraid to not "be in control".

The way i ahve understood it is that they are just really scared of losing autonomy/sovereignty over their mental faculties. Not necessarily that they become violent/rapey while under the influence.


----------



## wmu'14

splendidbob said:


> So if men routinely wore makeup, they all would, so everyone would gain making it pointless . The only time you would significantly benefit is if you were wearing it and other men weren't. Which, amusingly is now (yet the idea is horrifying to all men even though if used super subtly it might confer an advantage).


Sure it makes the 8s, 9s, and 10s look more attractive, but it can make the women on the lower scale look way more attractive too. Honestly it's amazing what makeup can do to a woman.


----------



## SplendidBob

wmu'14 said:


> Sure it makes the 8s, 9s, and 10s look more attractive, but it can make the women on the lower scale look way more attractive too. Honestly it's amazing what makeup can do to a woman.


Oh I know, but the thing is, 10's are only 10's in makeup, because it is so ubiquitous it becomes the new standard of attractiveness. Essentially I think what happens is 1-10 applies with makeup, and without makeup all women drop 3 points or whatever. So what would be a 10/10 before makeup now becomes a 7 without, because 10's can only be with makeup now.

When you see makeup on women everywhere that becomes the new standard.

So if men wore makeup routinely the same thing would happen, you would simply have to wear it to compete with other men who wore it. It's only valuable (since its essentially a competition) if not many other people are using it.

Essentially, makeup is like starting a 100m running race 10m ahead. But since everyone can also use it, they also get to start ahead. The race just becomes a 90m race. But if you decide putting on lots of makeup is annoying every day, you just end up starting 10m behind everyone else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

versikk said:


> No, it's just very neurotic.
> 
> They are afraid to not "be in control".
> 
> The way i ahve understood it is that they are just really scared of losing autonomy/sovereignty over their mental faculties. Not necessarily that they become violent/rapey while under the influence.


I agree. And I'd personally be worried about long term effects with certain drugs too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know if I want all men to wear makeup, I thought about it and at the moment it does a fairly good job of signalling certain specific things that I like. It's actually pragmatically useful for me as well as generally attractive. Though I guess it would depend on the style and a bunch of other things. Besides that I don't think it should be routine for anyone.

@splendidbob sorry but I don't see how that's true there was even a thread on this I made a while back for partner preferences in terms of femininity/masculinity and most guys said feminine. One said in regards to tomboys 'I'm not gay so of course I prefer a feminine woman' or something like that.

It's just taken for granted that most men care a lot about physical sexual dimorphism imo (and def more than women on the whole imo which is probably an unpopular opinion on this forum.)


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> No, it's just very neurotic.
> 
> They are afraid to not "be in control".
> 
> The way i ahve understood it is that they are just really scared of losing autonomy/sovereignty over their mental faculties. Not necessarily that they become violent/rapey while under the influence.


I'm not saying they would be violent/rapey. More they are deathly afraid of socializing while not 100% sober. If they are not 100% sober, they might say what is really on their mind, their true thoughts. So yep, something sinister to hide.

And this is an unpopular opinion on SAS since a lot of SASers don't drink for this reason. Unlike the usual boring posts on this thread that most agree with "Facebook and social media is repugnant." "Parties are a waste of time." "Women look better without makeup."


----------



## wmu'14

Cereal is gross


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> @splendidbob sorry but I don't see how that's true there was even a thread on this I made a while back for partner preferences in terms of femininity/masculinity and most guys said feminine. One said in regards to tomboys 'I'm not gay so of course I prefer a feminine woman' or something like that.
> 
> It's just taken for granted that most men care a lot about physical sexual dimorphism imo (and def more than women on the whole imo which is probably an unpopular opinion on this forum.)


Oh, I think its pretty clear that men like more feminine women and women like more masculine men (overall). It's just actually _saying_ that seems to be something somehow frowned upon (though maybe I am imagining it idk). Though it was more the makeup thing. I feel it is a more acceptable thing to say "I prefer very light makeup or none at all on women (now please upvote me)" than "I find women more attractive wearing a decent amount of makeup". It somehow suggests shallowness or something (whereas its _clearly_ true across the male population that men prefer women in makeup).

*edit misread you about women and sexual dimorphism. I don't think women care less than men about that at all. It doesn't make sense that it would evolve one way and not the other tbh. (I also posted a study re physique yesterday that indicated women almost universally prefer physiques of men that are likely stronger in the upper body).


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I think nudism and public sex is normal.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Oh, I think its pretty clear that men like more feminine women and women like more masculine men (overall). It's just actually _saying_ that seems to be something somehow frowned upon (though maybe I am imagining it idk). Though it was more the makeup thing. I feel it is a more acceptable thing to say "I prefer very light makeup or none at all on women (now please upvote me)" than "I find women more attractive wearing a decent amount of makeup". It somehow suggests shallowness or something (whereas its _clearly_ true across the male population that men prefer women in makeup).


From what I've heard natural makeup can require more effort than very visible makeup so if people are lying about that it doesn't make much sense lol.

I do see Human sexuality as destructive so mixed feelings there. People can't help it, but the end result of it on a society level I dislike. But like change has to be genuine, not artificial for it to mean anything.

And with makeup 'natural' is worse since people forget that people are wearing it (like it's ignored that most famous men are in films, on TV and in photos - also a problem,) and they shouldn't. And at least with obvious makeup there can be additional motivations like creative expression. Not purely hiding.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> From what I've heard natural makeup can require more effort than very visible makeup so if people are lying about that it doesn't make much sense lol.


It's comments such as "women look just as attractive without makeup" or "I prefer either no makeup or just a little makeup on women". Isn't related to effort. (I am tired so maybe I am misreading though).

For some men those statements will be undeniably true, but on average, its probably false given how women _actually_ wear makeup when they are trying to impress men (and if you look at magazines, tv and so forth), this seems _highly_ improbable.

So my position in stating that "I find makeup on women more attractive than no makeup" (If that is even what I stated, I don't remember and cba to scroll up lol) is that this _is_ an unpopular opinion, since it is rarely said and most men will accrue greater "points de noblesse" (I just invented that) by parroting out the standard lines of "less (or no) makeup is the bestest, now will you go out with me since I have demonstrated my great depth?" .

I could make an even more clearly unpopular opinion though, I find women more attractive in _full_ makeup. And throw in various forms of plastic surgery while we are at it. Just not those weird buttock implants on spindly legs, those are weird.

Points de noblesse scored = 0.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@splendidbob

Seen a lot of studies that suggest otherwise in regards to physical sexual dimorphism (plus it's what I see generally like the differences physically in what gay men like in men vs straight women.) May come back to this one day or later but probably won't.

I'm having a pretty **** day/week etc sorry.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread no worries (am in a weird mood myself atm). It's something we need to sort out though, after doing a U turn yesterday based on a single study for @wmu'14 on physiques women like, it clearly needs to be solved.

Hope you start feeling a bit better and have a better time soon .


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I'm not saying they would be violent/rapey. More they are deathly afraid of socializing while not 100% sober. If they are not 100% sober, they might say what is really on their mind, their true thoughts. So yep, something sinister to hide.
> 
> And this is an unpopular opinion on SAS since a lot of SASers don't drink for this reason. Unlike the usual boring posts on this thread that most agree with "Facebook and social media is repugnant." "Parties are a waste of time." "Women look better without makeup."


oh ok so you were poetically describing it


----------



## cybernaut

Respect > Appreciation 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Linux sucks in every way that is possible for something to suck.
The only good thing about it is iptables.
And that it's free of course.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Disneyland is overrated. It creeps me out when I see adult-aged women who are so obsessed with it that they get a pass to go every other weekend and show it off on Instagram. It's like they want to be a child forever or something. Even creepier that they have boyfriends who tolerate this behavior. I know the boyfriends agree to come along so they can get laid afterwards but still.


----------



## Rebootplease

Wanderlust26 said:


> Disneyland is overrated. It creeps me out when I see adult-aged women who are so obsessed with it that they get a pass to go every other weekend and show it off on Instagram. It's like they want to be a child forever or something. Even creepier that they have boyfriends who tolerate this behavior. I know the boyfriends agree to come along so they can get laid afterwards but still.


I think Disney is a cult. (Pj)


----------



## Wanderlust26

Rebootplease said:


> I think Disney is a cult. (Pj)


A lot of chicks do worship it....


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Destruction can be beautiful.


----------



## komorikun

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Destruction can be beautiful.


Do you mean like abandoned towns or abandoned buildings?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

komorikun said:


> Do you mean like abandoned towns or abandoned buildings?


Yes and no.

I wasn't specifically thinking of abandoned buildings when I wrote the post but I am fascinated by them.

Abandoned Malls, houses, Amusement parks, et cetera et cetera. I find beauty in what once was. I watch videos about them all the time on YouTube.

I also find inclement weather to be beautiful. I don't wish to see anyone hurt but I would be lying if I said that I didn't like a strong storm or a tornado or something that finally breaks the monotony of our every day lives.

Something about destruction humbles me.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Wanderlust26 said:


> Disneyland is overrated. It creeps me out when I see adult-aged women who are so obsessed with it that they get a pass to go every other weekend and show it off on Instagram. It's like they want to be a child forever or something. Even creepier that they have boyfriends who tolerate this behavior. I know the boyfriends agree to come along so they can get laid afterwards but still.


I was going to post my opinion that Disney is evil, but maybe it's not so unpopular after all. Perhaps those women are mesmerized by the Disney princess that can do no wrong trope. I absorbed that ideal as a child and it still causes me to put women on a pedestal mentally.


----------



## Daxi004

I like some of disney's movies. Other reasons than the love story results in every movie with relationship love.


I don't like the sound of a guitar so much


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think donuts taste nasty. 

I like Nickelback's music.


----------



## Tomatmacka

I would rather live in a very safe but boring world than dangerous but exciting one.


----------



## Rebootplease

Tomatmacka said:


> I would rather live in a very safe but boring world than dangerous but exciting one.


How about safe and exciting? I can dream...one day.


----------



## Chevy396

I think Suboxone is a pretty great medicine for SA. Of course you will have to tell the doctor that you are addicted to painkillers in order to get them, but it's the easiest narcotic in the world to get a script for. And since it blocks you from getting very high, it's very difficult to abuse, even harder than Valium.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Rebootplease said:


> How about safe and exciting? I can dream...one day.


Nothing wrong with dreaming. I encourage it. Sadly, the reality is different than what's going on in your head.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I think donuts taste nasty.
> 
> I like Nickelback's music.


Oh my god, who are you?! :O


----------



## Protozoan

People should probably just stop breeding.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Protozoan said:


> People should probably just stop breeding.


Indeed


----------



## Chevy396

Protozoan said:


> People should probably just stop breeding.





Tomatmacka said:


> Indeed


It's interssting to me how the only people who say that are people who have never bred. I believe humans would be much more terrible if everyone stopped breeding. Sometimes having kids or sex are the only things keeping the masses sane.

But I wonder if that saying is simply out of jealousy, even if you don't think so, because it is true that you only say that if you don't get any yourself.


----------



## Tomatmacka

SolutionX said:


> It's interssting to me how the only people who say that are people who have never bred. I believe humans would be much more terrible if everyone stopped breeding. Sometimes having kids or sex are the only things keeping the masses sane.
> 
> But I wonder if that saying is simply out of jealousy, even if you don't think so, because it is true that you only say that if you don't get any yourself.


Obviously we can't stop breeding or else we'll die out. However, we can limit the amount of babies and that's what I meant myself. Not stopping it completely. Some people should not have kids.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> Oh my god, who are you?! :O


An alien.:laugh:


----------



## Daxi004

I don't mind getting older


----------



## Tomatmacka

anhelou said:


> I don't mind getting older


Why's that? If I may ask of course.


----------



## Daxi004

Tomatmacka said:


> Why's that? If I may ask of course.


I get more beautiful every day... honestly I think that somehow maybe on the inside too? I hope so

And I still want to create more. I want to leave somethings after me


----------



## EggsBenedict

1. Trump is not a demented monster, but I'm not a MAGA fan either.
2. Neither gun control nor metal detector security would do anything to curb school shootings. We need to change societal issues.
3. I didn't grow up with rap (or hip-hip or whatever), so I barely understand it. I don't like most of it.
4. Live instruments form the basis of real music, not sequencers and beat machines.
5. I'm a dude, and I like cats rather than dogs.
6. It is absurd that marijuana has remained illegal for like nine decades.
7. Just to pile on Coldplay, which was mentioned on the first page.. they suck. They suck ***.
8. Radiohead sucks too. Most overrated band in the last 20 years. Some of their fans are some of the whiniest, most annoying people I've ever had the displeasure of listening to.
9. It is annoying that the only movies people want to watch anymore are superhero movies. Not that I don't like them.
10. You are born either a boy or a girl. This is biologically determined.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think I'd enjoy it if people who spend all their time ****ting on certain groups or individuals were shot dead. Definitely would enjoy them being punched in the face.

It makes me sad that school shooters tend to kill random people instead of those who bullied them (where applicable,) although there are some who have avoided people they liked.

paraphilias are variants of normal sexuality.


----------



## Maslow

I don't like most sci-fi fantasy movies.


----------



## BackToThePast

I am rooting for Trump on the denuclearization of the Korean peninsula. I don't give a damn if you get a Nobel Peace Prize (it's meaningless anyway like you said), just bring the US to the table for peace talks and formally end the Korean War already.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't want kids. Not sure if this is unpopular or popular.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Most people actively seek out things to get offended over so that they may feel something in their mundane lives.


----------



## CNikki

This whole Star Wars rave with the movies and series coming out is stupid. I remember as a kid when my father would watch the original series I fell asleep from it. Give it a rest already.

:yawn


----------



## 0589471

I hate Pokemon, the franchise will never die. I feel bad saying so because I am friendly with guys here who like it but I'm sorry I just don't get it. I don't.


----------



## Kevin001

The Earth hasn't been around for billions of years.


----------



## 0589471

Knowing every single thing about life/having all the answers, isn't what life is all about...i don't think we really need it all, to truly have everything.


----------



## 1solated

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I hate Pokemon, the franchise will never die. I feel bad saying so because I am friendly with guys here who like it but I'm sorry I just don't get it. I don't.


I don't necessarily hate it but I couldn't get into it either at any age.


----------



## 0589471

1solated said:


> I don't necessarily hate it but I couldn't get into it either at any age.


lol true hate is a pretty strong word. I think I just strongly dislike the constant marketing and obsessiveness about it because I just don't get it. Plus the fans are rough. My ex liked to play the cards with friends but said the hardcore competitive fans are real jerks. It amazes me how serious it can get lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't like watching sports. 

I think rats are cute. Although, I think that's starting to be a popular opinion. I've always thought they were cute. 

I don't like sodas. Haven't had them in eight years. 

I like instrumental music. I thought a lot of people like instrumentals but it doesn't seem like a lot do. But I don't know. Haha.


----------



## roxslide

I hate most covers unless the original song was really vapid and bad to begin with (like a popular pop song or something). There are a few exceptions, like if I've heard the cover first and thought it was the original for a while. 

I can't look at the cover vs original thread because I'm afraid it will give me an aneurysm lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate video games. I can't relate to people who are really into them at all.


----------



## trendyfool

Everyone can: dance, sing, write poetry. And everyone should, if they want to.


----------



## gthopia94

This is a strong one for me. I'm tired of everything nostalgia: old music playing in commercials and movie trailers, remakes or sequels of old franchise's opening in theaters. Not that the modern day ****ty music is better.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

gthopia94 said:


> This is a strong one for me. I'm tired of everything nostalgia: old music playing in commercials and movie trailers, remakes or sequels of old franchise's opening in theaters. Not that the modern day ****ty music is better.


 90% of everything (music/movie/TV) is and always was garbage. I just have a strong preference for what was on the radio top 40 when I was in my teens. I'm not saying it wasn't crap too. It was just more to my liking than most of what was out there at the time. I only really listened to the top 40 type radio shows back then. I didn't really bother listening to the radio at random times because I would only hear something I liked like once an hour and despised everything else.

I was always mystified by people who had walls of records and tapes and CDs. I'd be like "Play this one". They'd play it and I'd be like "Damn! That sounds like a blender full of marbles! Play something else!" And they'd play something else and it would be just as bad.

Then I'd be like "And you actually spent money on all this crap? Give me 20 bucks and I'll screech at you for an hour and save you the trouble of going and buying it"


----------



## coeur_brise

I have an opinion I can see both sides of. One being that a woman is designated to some responsibilities to the house along with the man. You share the burden of someone working and can't take on both house and outside. At the same time, I feel the burden should be shared. Can't take out the trash because too tired and boss getting on your case and you need that report done by Friday? Delegate, my friends. Whoever's less busy and less tired should do the chooorrrrre, man or woman.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like instrumental music. I thought a lot of people like instrumentals but it doesn't seem like a lot do. But I don't know. Haha.


I like instrumental music.


----------



## komorikun

Flat-faced cats look mentally retarded.


----------



## andretti

Star wars movies are boring . 
I don't have much pride for my home country. Couldn't careless about the flag , national anthem etc 
I'm against this allegations= guilty / guilty until proven innocent society we live in .
I believe people who bring up false allegations should get jail time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

People that eat with their mouths open just does not bother me at all and I'm glad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

conformity isn't a virtue.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I still think the newer episodes of Family Guy are hilarious.


----------



## Rickets

Crocodiles and Alligators are cute.


----------



## komorikun

I don't understand reddit's obsession with slow cookers. Even several of my coworkers raved about them. Just don't seem that useful unless you are eating tons and tons of soup.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't understand reddit's obsession with slow cookers. Even several of my coworkers raved about them. Just don't seem that useful unless you are eating tons and tons of soup.


 Homemade soup is generally probably better for you than anything you could buy (assuming you like soup). Most store bought soup is loaded with sodium and unnecessary ingredients (that may or may not be harmless).

Soup is probably easier on the digestive system because it's already liquefied. It might be better food for dinner because it's close to bed time.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Homemade soup is generally probably better for you than anything you could buy (assuming you like soup). Most store bought soup is loaded with sodium and unnecessary ingredients (that may or may not be harmless).
> 
> Soup is probably easier on the digestive system because it's already liquefied. It might be better food for dinner because it's close to bed time.


I like soup once in a while but not enough to need a slow cooker. I really have to like what I cook since I live alone. So that means whatever I make I have to eat 3-4 days in a row otherwise it goes to waste.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think going to the store is fun. Maybe not as fun as going to the movies or the beach but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Not crying

Persephone The Dread said:


> conformity isn't a virtue.


Lol "I'm not like other girls" -every girl


----------



## ShotInTheDark

andretti said:


> Star wars movies are boring .
> I don't have much pride for my home country. Couldn't careless about the flag , national anthem etc
> I'm against this allegations= guilty / guilty until proven innocent society we live in .
> I believe people who bring up false allegations should get jail time.


Can't argue with that... I'm on the same boat...
---
Another thing
Womens gonna destroy everything... Really.
---
Old and new things like movies, music, anime, TV, radio and other doesn't really have much difference, it was pretty much same **** as it is now, people just remember better things often so they think that old = better.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I think going to the store is fun. Maybe not as fun as going to the movies or the beach but fun nonetheless.


 I used to but lately I've been getting annoyed with it. It seems like every isle I go down there's someone standing there on one side and someone standing there on the other side with their carts in the middle blocking the whole isle. :lol

I don't want to be rude (irony, I guess) and so I pretend I'm looking at something until they move. I get through that isle, go to the next one and the same thing happens every time!

:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not crying said:


> Lol "I'm not like other girls" -every girl


Are you talking about yourself here Gwyn or?


----------



## Not crying

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are you talking about yourself here Gwyn or?


I think it's pretty clear I'm laughing at how you think non conformity is an unpopular opinion. In reality, it makes you just like everyone else with no individuality.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not crying said:


> I think it's pretty clear I'm laughing at how you think non conformity is an unpopular opinion. In reality, it makes you just like everyone else with no individuality.


Most people agree with you on this point, and that it's cool to fit in because 'everybody is trying not to' I'm surrounded by people constantly with that viewpoint so yes it's an unpopular opinion. It's interesting though because many of the people who want people to conform or go back in time will now use language like 'traditionalism/conservatism is the new punk' to try and manipulate young people who tend to be less interested in fitting in.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I used to but lately I've been getting annoyed with it. It seems like every isle I go down there's someone standing there on one side and someone standing there on the other side with their carts in the middle blocking the whole isle. :lol
> 
> I don't want to be rude (irony, I guess) and so I pretend I'm looking at something until they move. I get through that isle, go to the next one and the same thing happens every time!
> 
> :bash:bash:bash


That sucks. That can be annoying. I usually like to go when it's not too busy. I pretend like I'm looking at something people are in the way but it never gets like that for me. But that's cause I shop in a small town. I'm thinking about shopping at Walmart where it's cheaper cause food is a bit expensive in my town.


----------



## OneStarOneWish

Ice cream is not good


----------



## Saeta

Fair point, but consider: ice cream is great


----------



## smoothlinghs

I don't only have unpopular opinions but I am unpopular. Also if someone likes me I start to act a character which she or he does not like to keep my safety by unpopular cape :smile2:.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That sucks. That can be annoying. I usually like to go when it's not too busy. I pretend like I'm looking at something people are in the way but it never gets like that for me. But that's cause I shop in a small town. I'm thinking about shopping at Walmart where it's cheaper cause food is a bit expensive in my town.


 The funny thing is that even when I go at off hours, I find that instead of customers being in the way everywhere it's employees stocking. They wait until the store isn't busy to do the stocking. :lol

Went to Costco last week when I knew it wasn't busy and there were forklifts all over the place. Every few minutes I'd be trying to get stuff in the cart and I'd hear this awful beeping and see a forklift headed straight for me. :lol

I was just like "MFER! I just can't win!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> The funny thing is that even when I go at off hours, I find that instead of customers being in the way everywhere it's employees stocking. They wait until the store isn't busy to do the stocking. :lol
> 
> Went to Costco last week when I knew it wasn't busy and there were forklifts all over the place. Every few minutes I'd be trying to get stuff in the cart and I'd hear this awful beeping and see a forklift headed straight for me. :lol
> 
> I was just like "MFER! I just can't win!"


Haha, it sounds like you can't have it your way either way. :b

The forklift was going to run you over. :O


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I used to but lately I've been getting annoyed with it. It seems like every isle I go down there's someone standing there on one side and someone standing there on the other side with their carts in the middle blocking the whole isle. :lol
> 
> I don't want to be rude (irony, I guess) and so I pretend I'm looking at something until they move. I get through that isle, go to the next one and the same thing happens every time!
> 
> :bash:bash:bash


I noticed that *couples are experts* at blocking aisles. One will be standing there with the cart on the left side of the aisle and the other will be on right side of aisle looking at crap. For some reason it's usually the guy that moves out of the way or alerts the woman to move out of the way.

I will say that for the most part people in my new city do move out of the way quickly and are pretty alert to being a blockage. In other cities in the US that have more foreigners, it's far worse. I also noticed in NYC that many ding dongs from other countries walk on the left side of the sidewalk.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, it sounds like you can't have it your way either way. :b
> 
> The forklift was going to run you over. :O


 I don't know about that. I guess they'd stop if it came right down to it but they just come trucking along and honk at you and just expect you to move. I don't know why they don't do it at night when they're closed. I've been in there more than once when there were forklifts all over the place.


----------



## OneStarOneWish

Saeta said:


> Fair point, but consider: ice cream is great


Heresy


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I noticed that *couples are experts* at blocking aisles. One will be standing there with the cart on the left side of the aisle and the other will be on right side of aisle looking at crap. For some reason it's usually the guy that moves out of the way or alerts the woman to move out of the way.
> 
> I will say that for the most part people in my new city do move out of the way quickly and are pretty alert to being a blockage. In other cities in the US that have more foreigners, it's far worse. I also noticed in NYC that many ding dongs from other countries walk on the left side of the sidewalk.


 People love to have family conferences right in the middle of Costco isles. Happens every time I'm there. There will be like 8 people just standing around talking about old times while a row of 10 people with carts has built up on both sides waiting for them to move.

"Oh! I haven't seen you for years Martha! How you doin?!?"

"Oh, you know. Same ole same ole! Yourself?"

"Oh, it's my back giving me problems now. Gotta go get an x-ray on Tuesday."

Me (thinking) "Get out of my ****ING way! Stupid!"


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> People love to have family conferences right in the middle of Costco isles. Happens every time I'm there. There will be like 8 people just standing around talking about old times while a row of 10 people with carts has built up on both sides waiting for them to move.
> 
> "Oh! I haven't seen you for years Martha! How you doin?!?"
> 
> "Oh, you know. Same ole same ole! Yourself?"
> 
> "Oh, it's my back giving me problems now. Gotta go get an x-ray on Tuesday."
> 
> Me (thinking) "Get out of my ****ING way! Stupid!"


lol oh goodness I hate those!!! Happens to me in Wal-Mart too. They get all annoyed that you're there too. It's like this isn't your living room people.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know about that. I guess they'd stop if it came right down to it but they just come trucking along and honk at you and just expect you to move. I don't know why they don't do it at night when they're closed. I've been in there more than once when there were forklifts all over the place.


Lol I was just joking really. I've been to Costco before and never seen forklifts except maybe one here and there. I haven't been to Costco in like 2 years. It's crowded in there with customers. It has nice stuff in there.


----------



## CrashyBoi

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I think going to the store is fun. Maybe not as fun as going to the movies or the beach but fun nonetheless.


I love walking down the aisles and seeing all the stuff they have. I also love window shopping.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

CrashyBoi said:


> I love walking down the aisles and seeing all the stuff they have. I also love window shopping.


Me too. Haha. It's fun. 

And if I'm at a certain store, I'll look at everything they have first then buy whatever I want when I spend some of my money.


----------



## komorikun

"Sorry I'm on my phone." excuse everyone uses nowadays if their spelling or grammar is off is a lie most of the time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> "Sorry I'm on my phone." excuse everyone uses nowadays if their spelling or grammar is off is a lie most of the time.


I dunno about other people but I'm actually never lying when I say this it's really awkward typing on the tiny touch screen and I like to type quickly because I'm used to that with my keyboard. I'd have to type really slowly if I wanted the same levels of accuracy on my dumb phone and it often puts full stops in weird places for no reason or if I copy stuff there will be asterisks in any text that was bolded or italicized on the site I'm copying from due to some kind of weird formatting thing. My screen has always also been kind of broken as well or over sensitive or something. It frequently just opens random apps and closes tabs on my internet browser almost having some kind of technological seizure, and I have to keep putting it onto the lock screen until it calms down.


----------



## roxslide

Unpopular food opinions:

Hate ketchup, whipped cream, milk in general.

There are exceptions but I typically dislike making savory foods sweet. For example I dislike BBQ and teriyaki sauce for this reason. Actually the reason why I don't like ketchup is that it's too sweet.

Also idgy people flood their pancakes/waffles/french toast with butter, syrup and jam. I usually eat them completely plain or a tiny bit of butter if they are too dry.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

roxslide said:


> Unpopular food opinions:
> 
> Hate ketchup, whipped cream, milk in general.
> 
> There are exceptions but I typically dislike making savory foods sweet. For example I dislike BBQ and teriyaki sauce for this reason. Actually the reason why I don't like ketchup is that it's too sweet.
> 
> Also idgy people flood their pancakes/waffles/french toast with butter, syrup and jam. I usually eat them completely plain or a tiny bit of butter if they are too dry.


Too much jam is yuck. Makes me think of when I make PB&Js and how there was a few times I put too much jam. It almost made me sick. And I don't like syrup that much.

But ketchup and milk are good to me. I like whipped cream too but don't eat it much.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> I dunno about other people but I'm actually never lying when I say this it's really awkward typing on the tiny touch screen and I like to type quickly because I'm used to that with my keyboard. I'd have to type really slowly if I wanted the same levels of accuracy on my dumb phone and it often puts full stops in weird places for no reason or if I copy stuff there will be asterisks in any text that was bolded or italicized on the site I'm copying from due to some kind of weird formatting thing. My screen has always also been kind of broken as well or over sensitive or something. It frequently just opens random apps and closes tabs on my internet browser almost having some kind of technological seizure, and I have to keep putting it onto the lock screen until it calms down.


Your writing is immaculate. I almost never seen any errors. I do read SAS while I'm at work, but I can't be bothered to post while using my cell phone.

But a lot of people post something pretty short and they always blame errors on their phone. It's such an easy excuse that no one can verify.


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> Unpopular food opinions:
> 
> Also idgy people flood their pancakes/waffles/french toast with butter, syrup and jam. I usually eat them completely plain or a tiny bit of butter if they are too dry.


I agree on that part. My mom is a "food flooder" in general, she drenches everything she eats in sauces or syrup or jam. Like the base food must disappear in all that. I am a minimalist with that kind of thing lol

Whether it's teriyaki sauce on meat (I can do some I like the taste but not drenched in my food) and I will use like a dot of syrup on pancakes or French toast. They're sweet enough as it is. Or like chicken strips, my mom needs like 20 packets of sauce. I always only really use 1.

I don't typically eat fries with ketchup and I don't really use any dressings on sandwiches either, just meat and cheese typically. I am kind of a plain eater lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't typically eat fries with ketchup and I don't really use any dressings on sandwiches either, just meat and cheese typically. I am kind of a plain eater lol


 You don't know the joy of ketchupy fries? :O


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> You don't know the joy of ketchupy fries? :O


lol I know, I am deprived


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> You don't know the joy of ketchupy fries? :O





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol I know, I am deprived


Y'all are making me crave McDonald's.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> Y'all are making me crave McDonald's.


 Oh no. As long as you can still eat junk food, if you want real potato bliss, get a deep fryer and make your own potato wedges. Blows McD's fries away in quantity, quality and cleanliness. It's still bad for you though. Even if you use an air fryer, it's still not the healthiest thing in the world.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> You don't know the joy of ketchupy fries? :O





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol I know, I am deprived





WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh no. As long as you can still eat junk food, if you want real potato bliss, get a deep fryer and make your own potato wedges. Blows McD's fries away in quantity, quality and cleanliness. It's still bad for you though.


I usually just cook them in the oven with some coconut oil. Taste great and not all that bad for you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Markdown (the stupid text formatting system used on Reddit, StackExchange and other websites) is the worst thing someone could come up with. 
It couldn't be more counter-intuitive if it was designed to be.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Not sure how Forrmula One (professional racing) is considered legitimate but e-sports are looked down upon.


----------

